#ubuntu-de 2011-06-06
<ahab> moin, gibts nen fix f?r das problem beim installieren von 11.04 was vermehrt auftritt? nach dem install bleibt bei meinem eee 1215P der schirm schwarz... 
<bullgard4> ahab: Ist das weiterhin der Fall, wenn Du die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+F1 drückst?
<bullgard4> '~$ ~/Dokumente/fremde/Wortlisten/ANSDIT/www.incits.org/tc_home/k5htm$ ls -al ~/tmp/htmlgrep.txt; -rw-r--r-- 1 detlef detlef 0 2011-06-06 07:15 /home/detlef/tmp/htmlgrep.txt'. Warum meldet mir die Bash: '~/Dokumente/fremde/Wortlisten/ANSDIT/www.incits.org/tc_home/k5htm$ rgrep -n "XML" *.htm | ~/tmp/htmlgrep.txt; bash: /home/detlef/tmp/htmlgrep.txt: Permission denied'?
<levu> bullgard4: durch | versuchst du die txt datei als Programm anzusprechen. Nimm > stattdessen
<bullgard4> levu: Vielen Dank!
<levu> Wie kann ich meinen joystick zum scrollen in normalen Programmen verwenden?
<fr00d> Guten Morgen!
<fr00d> Ich versuche gerade meine Soundkarte wieder dazu zu bringen Musik zu spielen. Ich hab versucht durch die Seite Soundprobleme im Wiki durch zu steigen, das Soundfile spielt er ab, allerdings höre ich nichts. Alles weitere auf der Seite war sehr konfus, weil da ziemlich viele Seiten miteinander verlinkt sind.
<fr00d> Der Alsamixer zeigt immerhin schon einen voll aufgedrehten Master, das war es nämlich das letzte Mal. Kann mir jemand noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben wo ich nachschauen könnte woran das liegt?
<fr00d> Das Skript /etc/init.d/alsa-utils fehlt hier in 11.04 auch, sodass ich keinen reset ausführen kann wie das auf der Problemseite beschrieben ist.
<boumeraeng> hi bräuchte mal Hilfe bei lftp
<boumeraeng> kennt sich da jmd gut mit aus ? ;)
<levu> fr00d: hast du das richtige Gerät ausgewählt?
<levu> ,frag? boumeraeng
<shetlandpony> boumeraeng: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<boumeraeng> okay :9
<boumeraeng> :)
<boumeraeng> Also ich hab nen TLS crypted FTP, downloaden geht auch ziemlich gut, ABER wenn ich jetzt sagen wir 3 Ordner in die queue stelle mit queue mirror 1,2,3 usw lädt er nur den ersten job und fängt mit dem 2. nicht anda er beim ersten irgendwie hängen bleibt. Allerdings erst wenn der komplette Inhalt von ordner 1 fertig ist
<boumeraeng> tja da kann mir wohl keiner helfen :D
<fr00d> levu: Kannst du mir sagen wo ich das richtige Gerät auswählen kann?
<fr00d> In den Audioeinstellungen im Reiter Hardware habe ich Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958) stehen.
<fr00d> Das sollte das richtige Gerät sein.
<levu> fr00d: ja, das sollte es eigentlich sein... ich hab mal gegooglet und finde auch keinen ersatz nach dem alsa-utils reset. Wenn dein Englisch gut genug ist, würde ich mal in #ubuntu fragen, da sind mehr Leute, die potentiell eine Antwort kennen (oder einfach noch ein bisschen warten ;))
<levu> ,geduld? boumeraeng
<shetlandpony> boumeraeng: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<levu> boumeraeng: sry dass ich die ganze zeit das pony benutze ;)
<boumeraeng> alles klar
<fr00d> Ich probier's mal in #ubuntu.
<benni> Guten tag
<benni> ich hab da mal eine frage zu grub2
<k1l> schiess los
<benni> und zwahr kan ich grube auch dafür benutzen um die installation fon einem betriebssystem zu starten ?. Ich würde nämlich gerne winxp win7 ubuntu debain usw auf einen usb festplatte speichern und die installation mit grub auswehlen geht das? 
<LetoThe2nd> benni: anregung 1: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB - anregung 2: bringt deine rechtschreibung zumindest annähernd in ordnung - anregung 3: für solche spezialfälle besser den grub-channel direkt kontaktieren, da sind die jungs echt fit.
<benni> Gut fielen dank :)
<Guschtel> fiel?
<stephanmg> Guschtel: neue rechtschreibung :P
<MarcAurelio> Hallo wer da?
<k1l> ,frag? MarcAurelio 
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<MarcAurelio> LetoThe2nd, der war gut ;)
<MarcAurelio> Ich hab 2 Bildschirme und zur zeit kommt auf beiden das gleiche Bild nun hab ich die Bildschirmeinstellungen geöffnet und dort den hacken Gleiches Bild auf alle Bilschirmen weg gemacht und dann auf Anwenden geklickt. Dann seh ich nur noch auf meinem Rechten bildschirm ein Bild jedoch nicht auf dem Linken. Benutze Ubuntu 11.04. Braucht ihr noch irgend welche infos?
<k1l> welche graka? welcher treiber?
<MarcAurelio> ati radeon x1900, xorg.conf in /etc/X11 erstellt mit Driver "radeon"
<spY|da> hi, vsftpd verabschiedet sich ohne log ausgabe nach einigen tagen, wieder starten nur nach reinstallation mit purge remove vorhergehend, ansonsten meckert er, "vsftpd to fast respawn"  ubuntu server 10.04.2, jemand ne idee? 
<MarcAurelio> k1l, des weiteren hängt sich die gui auf.
<k1l> MarcAurelio: ati ist nicht wirklich meine baustelle.
<fr00d> Ich probier's nochmal: Ich hab einen MCP55 Soundchip von Nvidia und möchte gerne die IEC958 Schnittstelle wieder ans laufen bringen. Das Gerät ist aktiv und gemutet ist es auch nicht, aber Ton kommt leider trotzdem nicht. Die Soundproblemseite habe ich schon durch gearbeitet, leider ohne Erfolg. Kennt sich jemand ein wenig damit aus oder hatte das Problem schon und kann mir da helfen?
<MarcAurelio> wer da dem das seine baustelle ist?
<fr00d> Ich hab per aplay -L das richtige Device raus gesucht und mal probiert folgenden Befehl auszuführen: "aplay -D iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg" Ich bekomme den Fehler: aplay: main:660: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
<fr00d> Wie kann ich denn schauen wer die Ressource belegt?
<fr00d> Ist das vielleicht der Pulseaudio Prozess?
<joschi> fr00d: lsof sollte zum ziel führen
<fr00d> joschi: Nach welcher Datei suche ich denn?
<joschi> fr00d: hattest du das richtige device nicht schon herausgesucht?
<fr00d> Ich hab gerade noch in pavucontrol gesehen, dass wohl bei pulseaudio ein Signal ankommt, dort sehe ich einen Pegel.
<joschi> fr00d: /dev/snd/* hört sich doch gut an
<fr00d> Ich habe per aplay -l nach dem Device gesucht und das eingestellt, aber nicht unter /dev die richtige Gerätedatei gefunden.
<fr00d> Ja, es ist pulseaudio, der das Gerät sperrt. Also ist eventuell die Schnittstelle von Pulseaudio zu alsa kaputt, denn für pulseaudio sehe ich ja den Pegel.
<fr00d> Wo ist das denn konfiguriert?
<ViRUS> Ich hab ein Problem. Seit heute morgen startet mein xubuntu-desktop ohne xfwm4. Statt dessen sehe ich nur ein Terminal. In meiner .xession-errors finde ich auch keine Fehlermeldung die darauf hindeuten könnte.
<ViRUS> Das einzige was sich seit dem geändert hat waren ein paar Sicherheitsupdates, die aber eigentlich nicht desktop relevant waren, wenn ich mich recht erinner.
<ViRUS> also xfwm4 läuft - nur er startet nicht automatisch sondern ich muss das dann mit hand vom terminal starten... irgendwas ist da im argen und ich weiss nicht wo ich da jetzt gucken könnte
<ViRUS> http://pastebin.com/uD8JBLjx\
 * Fuchs haette mal die Sitzungsverwaltung / den Autostart von xfce vorgeschlagen
<ViRUS> pardon. das backslash ist zuviel: http://pastebin.com/uD8JBLjx
<dadrc> ViRUS, arbeitest du mit gespeicherten Sessions?
<ViRUS> nö. zumindest nicht das ich wüsste
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Xubuntu-Xfce  << 
<ViRUS> ich schau da gerade rein, aber xfwm4 wird ja nicht über die session gestartet
<masterofallarts> Hi Alle! Seitdem ich 11.04 installiert habe, startet Compiz nicht mehr automatisch. In welche Logs könnte ich mal schauen?
<ViRUS> was mich etwas wundert ist halt, dass es gestern noch lief und heute nicht mehr - das panel startet, aber nicht der window manager
<dadrc> Fuchs, eigentlich steht der WM da nicht drin, gerade noch mal geguckt.
<dAnjou> masterofallarts: erstmal solltest du erzählen, was du nutzt: gnome (2 oder 3), unity, kde?
<masterofallarts> unity
<fr00d> Gibt's ein Tool mit dem ich sehen kann welcher Pegel an meiner Soundkarte ankommt?
<dAnjou> masterofallarts: und woran machst du fest, dass compiz nich läuft?
<ViRUS> fr00d, wenn du pulseaudio benutzt (der default) kannst du pavumeter starten.
<Fuchs> dAnjou: nein, aber eine Sitzungsverwaltung 
<fr00d> Ok, da hab ich einen Pegelausschlag, aber warum höre ich keine Musik?
<Fuchs> fr00d: pavucontrol kann es auch
<masterofallarts> nach dem einloggen habe ich keine fensterrahmen. wenn ich im terminal "compiz --replace &" eingebe, erscheinen sie.
<Fuchs> fr00d: amixer in einen pastebin, bitte 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: du meinst dadrc?
<Fuchs> dAnjou: richtig 
<ViRUS> fr00d, zeigt dir pavumeter deine echte soundkarte an oder das "dummy" device?
<fr00d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619787/
<dadrc> Fuchs, ah... richtig, dann haben wir wahrscheinlich sowieso die gleiche Idee
<masterofallarts> ich glaube, ohne das "--replace" würde es auch funktionieren, aber vielleicht teste ich das erstmal.
<masterofallarts> bis gleich
<fr00d> Pavumeter behauptet etwas von: Showing signal levels of Internes Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)
<Fuchs> fr00d: ist das ein Notebook oder ein PC?  (Onboard ist es ja offenbar so oder so)
<Fuchs> fr00d: und ueber was versuchst Du, Ton wiederzugeben? Lautsprecher? Kopfhoerer? 
<fr00d> Das ist ein PC und die Karte ist onboard, es ist eine Nvidia MCP55.
<fr00d> Ton geht per Toslink in meinen Verstärker.
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> geht der Ton ueber normale Kopfhoerer? 
<ViRUS> tjo... das problem was ich habe ist bekannt... mist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/495361
<masterofallarts> Hi. Ja, auch mit "compiz" ohne die replace option kommen die fensterrahmen zurückt.
<ViRUS> fr00d, für Toslink musst du meistens noch sachen im alsamixer einstellen. u.a. digital output aktivieren. Teste erstmal 'n normalen analogen kopfhörer wie's fuchs empfiehlt.
<fr00d> Ja, wenn ich dann auf Analog stelle bekomme ich Musik.
<Fuchs> fr00d: ansonsten waere es eine Idee, alsamixer offen zu haben und ein wenig mit den Reglern zu spielen, Line z.B. noch 
<Fuchs> fr00d: in dem Fall wuerde ich das mit alsamixer probieren, wenn das nicht geht: direkt bug an die ALSA Jungs submitten, mit Ausgaben von /proc/asound/* und lspci 
<fr00d> Wo aktiviere ich das denn im Alsamixer?
<kawaii-tora> hallo
<kawaii-tora> jemand da der mir evtl helfen könnte?
<masterofallarts> Welche configfiles sind denn dafür zuständig, daß compiz gestartet wird? ich habe schon verschiedene gelöscht, um den urzustand wiederherzustellen, zb. .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2, .gnome2_private
<Fuchs> fr00d: durchscrollen, ich weiss nicht genau, wie Dein Alsamixer aussieht 
<Fuchs> ,frag? kawaii-tora 
<shetlandpony> kawaii-tora: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<kawaii-tora> ok
<kawaii-tora> dann mal zu meinem kleinen problem
<Fuchs> masterofallarts: in 11.04 ist das bei classic nicht mehr vorgesehen, eigentlich. Pack ihn in den Autostart 
<masterofallarts> @fuchs: Das habe ich bereits versucht. Es funktioniert nicht
<kawaii-tora> ich möchte gerne 2 linuxuser anlegen, mir wird aber ständig gesagt die benutzer würden schon existieren. was durch samba und domänenanbindung wohl auch gegeben ist
<kawaii-tora> wenn ich versuche die entsprechenden user erst mit userdel 'user' zu löschen heisst es die benutzer wären noch angemeldet
<Fuchs> masterofallarts: funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung. Welchen Autostart hast Du versucht, was war das Resultat, welche Fehler waren in der ~/.xesssion-errors? 
<fr00d> Hmm, ich hab jetzt an allen Reglern rumgespielt und es steht nichts mehr auf mute. Ton kommt trotzdem nicht, das ist echt komisch.
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: dann pruef das doch mal mit w oder who 
<kawaii-tora> samba beenden als ersten schritt hab ich versucht und dann heisst es der benutzer kann nicht aus /etc/passwd gelöscht werden
<masterofallarts> ich wußte nicht, in welche logs ich schauen kann. das tue ich jetzt.
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: samba verwendet eigentlich noch eine eigene Benutzerverwaltung, die Du mit smbpasswd modifizieren kannst
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora:  smbpasswd -x <username>  sollte einen user entfernen
<kawaii-tora> smbpasswd -x user "Failed to find entry for user 'user'
<kawaii-tora> unter smbstatus taucht besagter benutzer allerdings auf mit username 'user' Group domainadmins
<masterofallarts> Hi alle. Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe nocheinmal compiz in den autostart gesetzt, wie auch vorher über das einstellungsmenü -> startprogramme. plötzlich geht es.
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: hättest du noch eine idee wie ich einen benutzer löschen und somit diesen als unix-user wieder anlegen könnte?
<masterofallarts> dasselbe ging vorher nicht
<masterofallarts> was war anders? keine ahnung.
<masterofallarts> Tschüß, bis zum nächsten Problem!
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: nun, Du kannst natuerlich einen Blick in die /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow werfen zum schauen, ob und wie der da noch tatsaechlich drin ist
<Fuchs> (diese Dateien aber nicht manuell editieren) 
<kawaii-tora> in der passwd und shadow ist der benutzer tatsächlich nicht aufgeführt
<bazzti> Moin, wie bekomm ich teamviewer zum autostart?
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: dann muesste er sich eigentlich mit den Standardwerkzeugen wie useradd / adduser auch wieder hinzufuegen lassen. Eigentlich. 
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: wie gesagt, wenn gemeckert wird, dass der noch angemeldet sei: who oder w helfen. 
<dAnjou> bazzti: so wie alle anderen programme auch?
<dAnjou> ,autostart? bazzti 
<shetlandpony> bazzti, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<bazzti> kk thx
<kawaii-tora> genau das dachte ich mir auch, aber wenn ich nun eintippe "useradd benutzer1" kommt nur "user benuzter1 already exists"
<kawaii-tora> da der benutzer über smbd angemeldet ist hab ich auch samba beendet, dann ein userdel benutzer1 sagt mir er könne nicht aus passwd entfernt werden. und ein smbpasswd -x sagt der benutzer würde nicht existieren
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: könnte es an der domänenanbindung des samba-servers liegen?
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: was meint id zu dem User? 
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: wenn der User in der Domaene schon existiert: ggf. ja 
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: uid=10001(benutzer1) gid 10002(domainadmins) groups=10002(domainadmins), 10004(domänenadmins),10003(domänenbenutzer)
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: dann gibt es den User auch wirklich noch 
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: davon gehe ich auch aus, zugriffe auf die freigaben funktionieren ja auch, nur als unixuser scheint er nicht zu existieren und das müsste aber noch der fall sein.
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: kannst Du mit su - user Dich als dieser User anmelden? 
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: ja kann ich
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich behaupten, dass es den User noch gibt
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: mit passwd will er dann aber das NT-Passwort ändern und nicht das Unixpasswort
<Fuchs> ja, das duerfte in dem Fall wirklich der Domainuser sein 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall muesste aber obiges smppasswd gehen. Eigentlich. Ansonsten muesste ich etwas mehr ueber die Domaene wissen
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: was müsstest du denn noch wissen?
<spY|da> ich habe mit  ssh-keygen -t rsa einen schluessel generiert, mit ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote-system erfolgreich rueber kopiert, und er will trotzdem mein passwort haben, jemand eine idee? 
<Fuchs> spY|da: ja, mehrere. 1) Dateiberechtigungen aus unerfindlichen Gruenden falsch  2) sshd ist so eingestellt, dass er ein Passwort will  3) sonstiges, Du willst so oder so die Logs auf dem Zielsystem lesen, oder ssh mit einem hoeheren Verboselevel ausfuehren
<Fuchs> kawaii-tora: wie die Domaene aufgebaut ist, was da fuer Server rumstehen, wie die Clients angebunden sind ... allerdings fehlt mir dazu nun die Zeit, ich muss in 3 Minuten los 
<kawaii-tora> Fuchs: okay. werds mal sehen ob ich sonst noch eine lösung finde
<kawaii-tora> danke trotzdem
<spY|da> stimmt Fuchs du hast recht das war das letzte mal auch das problem mit dem zugriffsrechten auf dateien, danke hast mir wieder mal sehr geholfen 
<bazzti> wo wird bei ubuntu die programme abgelegt in welchem ordner
<Fuchs> bazzti: verteilt ueber das Dateisystem, die Programme selber meist in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin und /usr/sbin 
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? bazzti schau da mal nach
<shetlandpony> bazzti schau da mal nach, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> so, und weg. 
<bazzti> ne geht um prog in autostart packen
<bazzti> muss das verzeichnis wissen wo das prog liegt, teamviewer
<bazzti> bin klingt gut
<fr00d> Ich hab mal das alsa-info.sh Skript laufen lassen, fällt da jemandem etwas Besonderes auf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/619816/
<ppq> fr00d: naja, ein altes alsa
<fr00d> Das kam eben mit 11.04 mit.
<ppq> aber sonst.. :o
<ppq> wo istn das problem
<ppq> ah, backlog und so.
<fr00d> Es wird keine Musik gespielt.
<fr00d> Joa, solange nichts los ist erklär' ich es auch gerne nochmal, denn ich bin mittlerweile echt verzeifelt. :(
<fr00d> Ich hab das digitale Gerät als Standard festgelegt und am Verstärker gegenüber vorher nichts verändert. Mein System musste ich neu installieren und seitdem tut der Ton eben nicht mehr.
<fr00d> Ich weiß, dass beim letzten Mal im alsamixer der Master immer gemutet war, das war dann kein großes Problem mehr, aber jetzt ist er das nicht, es gibt aber trotzdem keinen Ton.
<ppq> fr00d: es gibt im alsamixer eventuell einen schalter um zwischen analog und digital umzuschalten. wenn der auf digital steht, geht analog nicht. so ist es zumindest bei mir. standardmäßig stand der auf digital. bei mir heißt der "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" 
<ppq> achso, du nutzt den digitalen? k
<fr00d> Ich weiß es eben nicht genau, im alsamixer hab ich sowas nicht gefunden, ich hab's in den Ubuntu Audio-Einstellungen eben definiert.
<fr00d> Es gibt einen Schalter S/PDIF Playback Source, der steht gerade auf PCM, es gibt aber noch ADC1 bis ADC3, könnte das sowas sein?
<fr00d> Aber egal was ich davon einstelle ich höre keinen Mucks.
<ppq> keine ahnung, mit diesem pulseaudio config dialog kenn ich micht nicht aus, sorry.. ich nutze direkt alsa. hast du im alsamixer nicht noch weitere an-/aus schalter?
<fr00d> Ich seh jetzt keine.
<fr00d> läuft! :D
<fr00d> Ich hab /etc/asound.conf erstellt und das eingetragen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619832/
<fr00d> Danke für eure Hilfe!
<ppq> ui, k
<fr00d> Achja und natürlich neugestartet. ;)
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einzelne User von der Anmeldemaske ausschließen kann?
<deem> fr00d: keine loginshell geben, also auf /bin/false umleiten
<deem> bzw systemuser erstellen. die dürfen sich meist nicht anmelden
<fr00d> Ich brauche die Shell, der User soll ein Skript ausführen.
<fr00d> Kann ich einen bestehenden User in einen Systemuser umwandeln?
<joschi> fr00d: welcher display manager?
<fr00d> Ich nutze gdm.
<joschi> fr00d: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#greetersection
<bullgard4> ppq: [T43] '~$ aplay ~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au; Playing Sparc Audio '~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au' : Mu-Law, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono.' Das selbe Kommando auf meinem Thinkpad T42 erzeugt die gleiche Konsolenantwort, aber warum erzeugt es keinen hörbaren Ton? Im  AlsaMixer sind nur die Regler "Mic Boost (+20db)" und "Aux" auf stumm.
<fr00d> joschi: Cooler Link, danke, der hat mir geholfen. ;)
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Plugin heißt, das bei Win+w alle Fenster nebeneinander aufstellt, sodass man eines auswählen kann?
<fr00d> Ich möchte das gerne deaktivieren.
<MarcAurelio> alt+tap
<MarcAurelio> meinst du das?
<fr00d> Nein, ich meine Windowstaste+w
<MarcAurelio> coole sache :D
<fr00d> Alle Fenster werden dann auf dem Desktop verteilt, klein skaliert angezeigt, sodass man dann eins auswählen kann.
<fr00d> Ne, finde ich nicht.
<MarcAurelio> ach ich kenn das von Mac OS X
<fr00d> Das ist irgendein Compizplugin.
<MarcAurelio> du hab erst seit 2 tage ubuntu xD
<Frickelpit> fr00d: vermutlich scale
<ppq> fr00d: exposé oder so
<ppq> so heißt bei mac :>
<MarcAurelio> ist wer der sich mit ati gks auskennt hier?
<MarcAurelio> Neben bei wo finde ich die Platten HDDs die ich mounten kann?
<MarcAurelio> will in der virtualbox mein linux das auf der festplatte istallet ist laufen lasen.
<MarcAurelio> omg... nicht linux win....
<dAnjou> ppq: nein es ist scale oder skalieren ( fr00d )
<dAnjou> ich nutz das mit sensitiver ecke, ist auch das einzig nutzbare plugin von compiz :P. wenn man die scale addons unter werkzeuge noch aktiviert hat man schließen per mittelklick
<dAnjou> MarcAurelio: das geht nicht (sofern ich dich richtig verstanden hab)
<MarcAurelio> Also kann ich bei Virtuelle Festplate nicht die bootfestplate angeben von win?
<dAnjou> ich denke nicht, aber alles weiß ich auch nich :P
<bullgard4> [T43] '~$ aplay ~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au; Playing Sparc Audio '~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au' : Mu-Law, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono.' Das selbe Kommando auf meinem Thinkpad T42 erzeugt die gleiche Konsolenantwort, aber warum erzeugt es keinen hörbaren Ton? Im  AlsaMixer sind nur die Regler "Mic Boost (+20db)" und "Aux" auf stumm.
<MarcAurelio> ich würde es ja versuchen leider hab ich keine anung wo man die platten findet.
<joschi> MarcAurelio: das geht schon, aber windows bootet dann nicht
<MarcAurelio> in welchem verzeichnis.
<MarcAurelio> joschi, wie windows bootet dann nicht?
<joschi> MarcAurelio: habe ich dich richtig verstanden, du möchtest ein lokal auf der festplatte installiertes windows in einer VM unter virtualbox starten?
<dAnjou> joschi: man muss vbox doch ne vdi geben. wie soll das mit ner gemounteten windows-partition gehen?
<joschi> dAnjou: indem man die physikalische partition virtualbox bekannt machtg
<deem> afair kann man durchaus eine gesammte platte als virtuelle festplatte in vbox einbunden, aber das läuft dann nicht mehr, weil sich diehardware geändert hat und windows dann den dienst verweigert
<MarcAurelio> Ja, joschi
<joschi> MarcAurelio: dann gilt, was ich zuerst schrieb. siehe deem
<MarcAurelio> hmmm... gruml...
<dAnjou> MarcAurelio: und hier sind bestimmt leute, die sich mit ati "gks" (schreib doch einfach "grafikkarten") auskennen. nur kommen die nich raus, wenn sie das problem nich kennen.
<MarcAurelio> Ubuntu 11.04, grafkikkarte ati radeon x1900 series, 2 Bindschirme jetzt hab ich auf beiden das gleiche Bild und ich würde gerne einen Bildschirm erweitern wenn ich zu bilschirmeinstellungen gehe und dort den hacken dafür rausnehme hab ich auf einem monitor das bild auf dem anderen nada nix und die GUI frierd ein.
<detructor15> @MarcAurelio magst du mal ne konsole aufmachen und "xrandr" eingeben? die ausgabe hier bitte posten
<MarcAurelio> ok mach ich detructor15 
<MarcAurelio> bitteschon detructor15 http://www.pasteall.org/22230 <-
<detructor15> probier mal folgenden Befehl: xrandr --dryrun --output DVI-0 --auto --right-of DVI1 --auto
<MarcAurelio> xrandr: cannot find output "DVI1"
<detructor15> xrandr --dryrun --output DVI-0 --auto --right-of DVI-1 --auto
<detructor15> sorry
<detructor15> tippfehler meinerseits
<MarcAurelio> screen 0: 2560x1024 677x271 mm  95.98dpi
<MarcAurelio> crtc 0:    1280x1024   60.0 +0+0 "DVI-1"
<MarcAurelio> crtc 1:    1280x1024   60.0 +1280+0 "DVI-0"
<detructor15> hat sich an den bildschirmen was getan?
<MarcAurelio> nö
<detructor15> xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto --right-of DVI-1 --auto
<detructor15> der sollte dann aber funktionieren o_0
<MarcAurelio> eingefrohrene gui...
<MarcAurelio> sprich ich muste gdm restarten.
<MarcAurelio> detructor15, ich hab überigens eine xorg.conf erstellt halt ausprobiert die löschen?
<detructor15> ausgabe von "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" und "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" (das is groß)
<detructor15> bitte einmal irgendwo pasten und verlinken
<MarcAurelio> für irgend was gibt es pasteall ;)
<MarcAurelio> Xorg.0.log.old http://www.pasteall.org/22231
<MarcAurelio> Xorg.0.log http://www.pasteall.org/22232
<detructor15> komisch :/
<MarcAurelio> kann ich alles irgend wie wieder zurück stezen zur ersten installation?
<detructor15> ?
<MarcAurelio> ja ich hab ja schon einiges ausprobiert um das so hinzukrigegen das das läuft und da könnte ja irgend wo noch ware übrig geblieben sein die probleme verursacht.
<MarcAurelio> Weill zu anfangs als ich das erstemall die Bildschirmeinstellungen geöffnet habe und da den hacken rausgenommen habe ist die gui nicht eingefroren da konnt ich noch auf schaltflächen klicken.
<detructor15> ansonsten kannst du nochmal die /var/log/dmesg hochladen...
<detructor15> axo
<detructor15> hmm
<detructor15> zeig mal deine xorg.conf
<fr00d> Welches ist denn die geschickteste Variante einen Internetexplorer unter Ubuntu zu emulieren? Mir würde nur wine einfallen, gibt's noch was?
<MarcAurelio> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon#Aktivierung-des-Treibers <- steht nur der device punkt drin.
<MarcAurelio> ach ich glaubs ich hab und der Identifier lautet jetzt "ati"
<deem> fr00d: nein
<detructor15> "ati" ist kein treiber, sondern eine Funktion die dir den richtigen Treiber gibt
<detructor15> sprich an Xorg den "richtigen" treiber weitergibt
<detructor15> dürfte bei dir radeon sein
<MarcAurelio> Section "Device"
<MarcAurelio> 	Identifier "ati"
<MarcAurelio> 	Driver  "radeon"
<MarcAurelio> EndSection
<detructor15> *kopfkratz* wird die xorg überhaupt noch vom XServer beachtet? mir war mal so das sie die config jetzt über irgendwelche xml dateien machen
<detructor15> mal googln
<detructor15> nvm
<detructor15> nö, hab ich keine ahnung was da schief läuft
<MarcAurelio> detructor15, sie wird geladen da ich es darüber auch geschaft habe das die gdm garnicht mehr läuft.
<MarcAurelio> desweiteren den letzen befehl den du mir gegeben hast da hat er auf dem 2ten Bildschirm nix angezeigt.
<MarcAurelio> detructor15, würd dich ja auch auf mein system lasen kannst du dann selbst gucken aba hab keine anung wie das zeugs einrichten.
<detructor15> haha, nee lass mal^^ so wie ich heut drauf bin zerhau ich das noch vollständig :D 
<MarcAurelio> ach ja upuntu wurde uber win installiert mit dem installer.
<MarcAurelio> kann das evtl. problemme verursachen?
<detructor15> nö...kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen das es solche probleme verursacht
<Choco> hey könnte mir einer helfe... hab unter 10.10 und 11.04 64bit ein problem mit meinen lüftern... Die wollen beide nicht angehen und deshalb hab ich ne betriebstemperatur von 70°C im leerlauf... unter win7 läuft alles perfekt
<Choco> und wenn ich "dmesg | grep Fan" mache wird mir ausgegeben das beide lüfter auf "off" stehen
<detructor15> das is nich gesund ;)
<Choco> ja leider :D aber iwie muss man die doch anbekommen
<MarcAurelio> fan on Choco ?
<Choco> komm an den ja iwie net ran
<MarcAurelio> kann ich mein ubuntu von 11.04 auf die neuste version updaten?
<axe312> Hallo. Seit ein paar Tagen starten bei mir beim Systemstart unendlich viele Fenster "Startet File Manager" und mein Desktop wird mir nicht mehr angezeigt. Ein prozess namens "gvfsd-trash" verbruacht fast 100% meiner cpu und nautlius lässt sich nicht mehr starten. irgendwelche ideen? :-/
<MarcAurelio> und wenn ja wie?
<detructor15> 11.04 is doch die aktuellste @MarcAurelio
<MarcAurelio> ich keine anung hab... xD
<MarcAurelio> meint auch apt-get dist-upgrade xD
<moho1> @MarcAurelio: es gibt eine neuere, 11.10, aber die ist noch im Alpha1-Stadium
<MarcAurelio> ok
<TheInfinity> MarcAurelio: ... und alphas willst du nicht nutzen. :p
<Protector1981> hö, seit wann ist kernel 2.6.38 bei maverick in den Quellen? Oo
<k1l> Protector1981: nicht offiziell afaik
<Protector1981> naja, muss aber erst heute reingekommen sein, denn gestern kam nix davon
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: backports-quellen aktiv?
<Protector1981> immer :D
<ppq> jo, ist in den backports 
<Protector1981> ah, brauch ich wenigstens nich mehr von Hand updaten :D
<Protector1981> hmm, nich backport, sondern proposed
<geser> Protector1981: war ein Missgeschick, ist schon wieder korrigiert
<Protector1981> doof ;)
<Protector1981> mal ne Frage, wer baut eigentlich die mainline kernel?
<Protector1981> direkt canonical?
<geser> ich meine ja
<joschi> Protector1981: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-image -> Maintainer
<Protector1981> interessant geser weil der mainline 3.0er Kernel nur für 64bit ist? oO
<Protector1981> joschi: ich fahr kein natty ;) ich fahr Maverick jetzt mit Kernel 2.6.38-10
<MarcAurelio> Gibt es eine mögkichkeit auf ubuntu alles was man getan hat rückgängig zu machen? Das man wieder ein clean system hat?
<koegs> fn'MarcAurelio: eine Neu-Installation?
<MarcAurelio> geht das nur so?
<MarcAurelio> ....
<rumpe1> MarcAurelio, am einfachsten geht das mit snapshots (wofür man ein entsprechendes filesystem oder eine vm braucht)
<MarcAurelio> Dann mal wieder auf win rüber hüpfen und neu installen.. *grml*
<joschi> Protector1981: schön. dann ersetzt du "natty" in der URL durch "maverick-backports". ändert doch am prinzip nichts
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: er ist bekennder anfänger (oder wars zumindest vor ein paar stunden noch)
<MarcAurelio> bye
<rumpe1> MarcAurelio, schwimmen lernt am schnellsten, wenn mans nichtschwimmerbecken einen köpfer macht ^^
<geser> Protector1981: frag in #ubuntu-kernel (engl.) nach, weshlab der mainline 3.0 für i386 fehlt
<rumpe1> ups... ging eigentlich an LetoThe2nd ... ah, schwamm drüber
<Protector1981> ah cool, danke geser
<bullgard4> [T43] '~$ aplay ~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au; Playing Sparc Audio '~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au' : Mu-Law, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono.' Das selbe Kommando auf meinem Thinkpad T42 erzeugt die gleiche Konsolenantwort, aber warum erzeugt es keinen hörbaren Ton? Im  AlsaMixer sind nur die Regler "Mic Boost (+20db)" und "Aux" auf stumm.
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<x1o> hallo weiß jemand wie man das subwoofer problem der terratec aureon mkii usb mit natty narwhal löst? unter meerkat hat es gefunzt
<x1o> ich hab schon alle möglichen lösunge einzeln ausprobiert
<x1o> Fuchs, reicht ein pulseaudio -k wenn ich die /etc/puls/dateien änder?
<Fuchs> x1o: sollte 
<x1o> hatte mal in nem forum gelesen, dass home/user/.pulse stört
<x1o> wenn man das aber löscht, kann ich pulseaudio ohne reboot nicht neu starten
<x1o> naja...
<x1o> hab halt echt schon alles durch...
<jokrebel> hi
<KojiroAK> Weiss gerade jemand in welchem Paket die Treiber für Samsung CLP-320 Drucker sind? Lubuntu hat die nicht standarmässig installiert.
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: << Samsung CLP-320 (funktioniert auch mit dem Treiber für CLP-315 unter Cups, man sollte aber besser den Unified-Driver von Samsung installieren) >> Zitat aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie (BTW 1ter Treffer bei Google)
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, die sind leider auch nicht vorhanden und mit den Unified kann man sich grandios das System zerschiessen.
<dAnjou> wie war das? kein support für dritt-derivate hier? ^^
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, splix hat nur 5xx und 6xx
<ppq> KojiroAK: nicht, wenn mans richtig macht
<ppq> dAnjou: lubuntu ist schon fast offiziell :)
<ppq> KojiroAK: splix ist nicht der treiber für den 315
<KojiroAK> ppq, auch schon gemerkt
<KojiroAK> ppq, unter Xubuntu ist der für 320 drin.
<KojiroAK> Und mit dem geht der Samsung CLP-325 richtig gut.
<ppq> KojiroAK: installier halt ghostscript, sollte mitgeliefertw erden
<ppq> aber wie gesagt, wenn mans richtig macht ist der samsung treiber der beste
<KojiroAK> ppq, und ist eine Kiste mit 256 MB RAM, dem traue ich die Last des Anhang der Unified Treiber nicht zu
<ppq> ..
<dAnjou> ppq: aber hier drin gelten keine "fast"s
<dAnjou> :P
<ppq> KojiroAK: was kommt da schon groß mit? libstc++5 aber viel mehr auch nicht
<KojiroAK> ich glaube was ich suche ist foomatic.
<noscavs> Hey, weiß jemand, ob und wie ich bei LibreOffice alpha, beta, gamma etc. als Gliederungsform einstellen kann?
<ppq> noscavs: unelegant, aber würde gehen: als grafik
<noscavs> Hm, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber etwas eleganteres wäre mir lieber. ;-=
<noscavs> *;-)
<ppq> noscavs: wenn mans als svg macht, skaliert es auch richtig, ist das nicht elegant genug? :P
<ppq> die .svgs für die griechischen buchstaben kannste dir ja beim wikipedia klauen
<noscavs> Okay, dann versuch ich das mal, danke!
<ppq> noscavs: im dialog "nummerierung und aufzählungszeichen" gehts jdf. unter "optionen".. "grafik" nehmen und die datei öffnen
<noscavs> Und wo find ich die auf Wikipedia?
<noscavs> Also die .svgs
<jokrebel> noscavs: http://bar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Griechisches_Alphabet.svg (5 Sec Googlen ;-)
<noscavs> ich habe gerade Bedenken, ob LibreOffice dann nicht immer nur Alpha nimmt...
<ppq> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha da zb.. wenn du nur das kleine willst: inkscape anwerfen
<ppq> oh, stimmt, das wäre doof
<noscavs> Ixquick findet (noch) nicht so schnell! ;-)
<noscavs> Bzw. nicht so zielgenau
<ppq> noscavs: ah, hier hat genau das schonmal jemand gemacht: http://www.mail-archive.com/users@de.openoffice.org/msg57262.html
<ppq> da muss man erstmal drauf kommen
<foxfox> Ich bekomme bei jedem ssh login den "Welcome to Ubuntu Server" Dialog doppelt. Einmal den aktuellen und darunter einen vom 21 April. Wie werde ich das denn wieder los?
<MarcAurelio> Wie kann ich in Ubuntu da die Seitenleiste verändern (Grösse der Symbole). Ubuntu 11.04
<noscavs> okay, ich schaus mir mal an, danke.
<petrolman> Hi, kann es sein, dass die Paketquellen (http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/) seit ein paar Tagen durch irgendetwas ausgebremst werden? 
<jokrebel> petrolman: was verstehst Du unter "ausgebremst"?
<noscavs> Also gut, ich habe es geschafft, ein Alpha zu verwenden: ich habe bei meiner Nummerierungsebene Bullet ausgewählt und bei Zeichen das kleine Alpha genommen.
<petrolman> Ja, vieles wird einfach nur noch mit unter 60 kB/s heruntergeladen
<apollo13> petrolman: definitiv, ich bekomm auch nur 5 megabyte die sekunde
<apollo13> *scnr*
<noscavs> Allerdings wird es nicht Beta^^
<noscavs> Und ich frage mich, wenn es als Vorlage Russisch, Bulgarisch und Serbisch gibt, wieso gibt es dann nicht Griechisch?
<petrolman> MarcAurelio, du brauchst das Paket compizconfig-settings-manager, dort kannst du alles bis ins kleinste Detail einstelllen
<noscavs> Aha, angeblich soll es mit LibreOffice 3.4 möglich sein, ich hab noch 3.3.2
<dAnjou> offenbar bin ich der einzige in teh interwebz, dem audacious2 mit nem segfault abkackt. oder kann das noch jemand in natty bestätigen?
<arnulf> Hallo! Meine Datenpartition wird als "98GB-Dateisystem" eingehängt. Sie steht nicht inner fstab drin und war seit der Installation da. Wie kann ich die umbennen? Nutze 11.04
<Frickelpit> ,labels? arnulf 
<shetlandpony> arnulf, Labels ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels
<ppq> arnulf: du kannst in gparted ein label eintragen
<arnulf> Ah ok. Danke! Werde ich mal schauen.
<arnulf> Wunderbar hat funktioniert. Danke!
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> kann mir jemand helfen: ./epsxe 
<lolmatic>  * Running ePSXe emulator version 1.6.0. 
<lolmatic> plugins/libSDL-1.1.so.0: undefined symbol: PSEgetLibType
<lolmatic> hab extra die neueste libsdl von der libsdl website in den plugins ordner kopiert
<lolmatic> und die von meiner /usr/lib
<thebastl> oi wie bekommt man eigentlich am besten eine non logitec 5 tasten  
<thebastl> sry
<thebastl> maus zu laufen?
<thebastl> also habe microsoft wireless desktop 7000
<thebastl> und die läuft im 3 tasten modus
<masterofallarts> Ich benutze 11.04 mit Unity. Ich habe bis 10.10 gern die Musik von meinem Firefly-Medienserver mit Rhythmbox gehört, aber seit dem Upgrade bekommt RB die Verbindung nicht mehr hin.
<masterofallarts> Ich komme bis zur Paßwortabfrage; wenn ich Return drücke oder anders bestätige, wird das Paßwort zurückgesetzt und ich werde augenblicklich erneut gefragt.
<masterofallarts> Rhythmbox, aus dem Terminal gestartet, bringt keine dazugehörigen Fehlermeldungen im stdout.
<masterofallarts> Fällt jemand von euch da vielleicht etwas zu ein?
<jwi> per DAAP?
<masterofallarts> genau, daap
<jwi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/665168
<jwi> sitzt seit einem monat in -proposed
<masterofallarts> cool, danke!
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ne netcologne box ohne wlan und daran eine fritzbox wlan 3070, an der per lan mein rechner hängt. allerdings zeigt er nur direkt die netcologne box an und nicht die frizbox. im webinterface der netcologne box seh ich auch keine fritzbox, obwohl die da mit einem lan kabel dranhängt. wie finde ich die ip der fritzbox heraus? nmap zeigt mir auch nur die netcologne box und meinen laptop
<jwi> masterofallarts: bitte dann den bug-report entsprechend anpassen, so dass das paket nach -updates kann. siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<NTQ> Hallo. hat von euch jemand Probleme mit VSync bei Videos und dementsprechend ein paar Ideen, wie man VSync richtig einstellt? Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS mit compiz und vlc als player.
<masterofallarts> alles klar, gerne
<deem> ok. per arping hab ich nun herausgefunden, dass meine fritzbox unter 192.168.178.1 zu erreichen ist, ich komme aber nicht aus dem 192.168.0.0/24 netz in das 192.168.178.0/24 netz. wie komm ich da doch rein?
<MarcAurelio> deen welche ubuntu version?
<ppq> deem: du musst deine netzwerkschnittstelle so konfigurieren dass du im selben netz bist
<deem> ppq: ich hab da jetzt: "192.168.178.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0"
<dAnjou> zum beispiel mit der richtigen maske?
<deem> abe rich komme immernoch nicht zur fritzbox durch
<deem> MarcAurelio: das hat damit ja mal überhaupt nichts zu tun
<deem> ich klemme jetzt einfach die fritzbox wieder ab, häng mich da direkt dran und leg die ins selbe subnetz.. son käse
<ppq> jo
<dAnjou> ok, ich muss mal wieder auf den channel hier vertrauen: kann ich keimende kartoffeln noch essen?
<dAnjou> die keime waren schon ziemlich groß
<dAnjou> so etwa n halber zentimeter im durchmesser
<dAnjou> huch
<dAnjou> sorry
<deem> toll... jetzt hab ich die ip der fritzbox auf 192.168.0.200 geändert und jetzt komme ich, wenn ich 192.168.0.1 eingebe nicht mehr auf die netcologne box, sondern die fritzbox fängt die abfrage ab und sagt, 404 not found >_>
<[bga]kaos> join #bloodygehtab
<Guest80166> Hi
<jokrebel> deem: was ist eine "netcologne-box"? Ist das auch ein Router? Läuft da auf beiden DHCP (das muss schiefgehn)?
<Guest80166> Wie kann ich unter ubuntu ein verzeichnis für JEDEN beschreibbar und lesbar machen? chmod ???
<Guest80166> wichtig ist das jeder auch alle unterverzeichnise schreiben, lesen und löschen kann...
<deem> jokrebel: die netcologne box ist ein Turbolink 4205. DHCP ist auf der Fritzbox deaktiviert
<grossing> mit chmod bist du richtig
<deem> lol... wenn ich http://netconnect.box eingebe komme ich auf das webinterface der netcologne box o_O ich glaueb die fritzbox fängt das irgendwo ab
<lolmatic> wie war nochmal der befehl um oss programme mit alsa sound zu starten?
<Fuchs> lolmatic: aoss
<Xyzzin> Hey, I need to ask how do i say in german "Mentor" i cant find help anywhere. Thanks in advance
<k1l> Xyzzin: better try in #ubuntu-de-offtopic . this is a technical ubuntu related support channel. thanks
<lolmatic> das is so ein mieses rumgehacke mit diesem epsxe :X
<lolmatic> nur um so ein altes psx ding zu spielen X_X
<jokrebel> ..oO( "heulen" ist auch nebenan )
<jokrebel> lolmatic: oder hast Du Konkreteres was es ermöglicht Hilfe zu leisten?
<lolmatic> bis jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren. jetzt muss ich nur noch meine joypads zum laufen bringen.
<lolmatic> (nach ca 1 stunde googeln)
<lolmatic> das ding braucht für jeden scheiß ein plugin
<lolmatic> sound leider nur mit aoss
<lolmatic> gibts ein programm zum joypad testen?
<lolmatic> hab den verdacht dass eines meiner joypads nen wackler hat :(
<dAnjou> lolmatic: probier das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jscalibrator
<lolmatic> dAnjou: habs schon
<lolmatic> jo, mein 1. joypad hat nen wackler :(
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet die NOScriptMeldung: "Scripts Currently Forbidden | <SCRIPT>: 6 | <OBJECT>:0"?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: übersetz es halt einfach. Was ist das für eine Frage?
<ohne> oioi
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Lies Dir die Frage noch einmal durch und beantworte sie dann.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Das bedeutet, dass die aufgerufene Website ein Script beinhaltet, welches NoScript als "momentan Verboten" einstuft. Frag doch bei NoScript nach……
<bullgard4> jokrebel: NOScript ist ein Firefox-Plugin. Wie kann man dieses Programm befragen?
<MarcAurelio> wie konfiguriere ich ein Medion Grafiktablett unter Ubuntu 11.04?
<OCP001> MarcAurelio: Was für eins ist es denn? Medion kann ja alles mögliche sein.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Auch hinter einem Plugin steckt jemand. Google erzählt mir das die passende Website von NoScript http://noscript.net/ ist.
<MarcAurelio> ALDI hat so ein teil verkauft da steht nur 2 in 1 Mini Grafiktablett Medion drauf
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: ist das ein USB-Teil? Dann könnte lsusb mehr Infos liefern.
<OCP001> Was sagt denn lsusb wenn das Tablett angeschlossen ist? Ich nehme mal an, es ist ein USB-Gerät.
<MarcAurelio> es ist ein usb tablet doch lsusb hat grademal nur die tastatur integriert.
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: wenn es von lsusb nichtmal gelistet wird könnte das schwierig werden.
<MarcAurelio> so siet mein lsusb aus.
<MarcAurelio> http://www.pasteall.org/22239
<MarcAurelio> hab da nen waltop International Corp.... xD
<OCP001> dann  schau mal hier rein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595648
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: suche nach der ID bringt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639395
<MarcAurelio> und was bringt mir das englische... es ist echt müssam so viel text durch zu ackern und nur max 5% davon dann zu verstehen...
<deem> MarcAurelio: für sowas gibt es dann google translate. nicht schön aber nützlich
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: Alternativ Hardware nach der HCL einkaufen ;-)
<jokrebel> ,hcl? MarcAurelio
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<linux4ever> hi
<OCP001> jokrebel: das Tablett ist ja kompatibel, das Einrichten ist nur etwas umständlich ;-)
<MarcAurelio> Es nerft einfach das ich wie ein volidiot den stift quälen muss das es aktiviert wirt... das will ich nur anpassen das das schneller reagiert.
<noowa> mkdir torrents
<linux4ever> ich habe folgendes problem: Mein Dell Studio 17" wacht, nachdem ich es zugeklappt habe, zwar wieder auf (Lüfter läuft, ...) aber der Bildschirm wird nicht wieder hell.
<linux4ever> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<OCP001> Achso, das Tablett an sich funktioniert schon?
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, ja
<MarcAurelio> nur man muss zweimal mit dem stift ziemlich krass den stift und das taplett quälen sprich zweimal drücken wie ein schwein das es aktiviert wird.
<MarcAurelio> wo finde ich die 50-wacom.conf???
<OCP001> hmm, du könntest es mit dem Wacom-Tool von hier https://launchpad.net/~hughescih/+archive/ppa/+files/wacom-utility_1.21-3_all.deb probieren. Die Waltop und Wacom-Tabletts sind wohl sehr ähnlich
<shetlandpony> OCP001's url: http://tinyurl.com/6b9mqjh
<linux4ever> Hmm, mein Problem könnte am Powersving liegen...
<OCP001> MarcAurelio: die 50-wacom.conf liegt normalerweise in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<linux4ever> Was muss ich da für eine Terminal-Ausgabe posten?
<MarcAurelio> ich schau dann zuerst mal in die conf
<Gruenkohl> Mein Notebook produziert unter Ubuntu nur Sound auf einem externen Kopfhörer. Das Problem ist genauer unter http://paste.ubuntu.com/620139/ beschrieben. Gibt es einen wirklichen Kenner des Soundsystems, der sich des Problems annehmen kann?
<OCP001> MarcAurelio: kannst du deine 50-wacom.conf mal auf paste.ubuntuusers.de einstellen?
<ppq> Gruenkohl: du hast alsa manuell installiert, mit diesem realtek script? ungut.
<MarcAurelio> hab sie gerade geändert
<OCP001> ok
<Gruenkohl> ppq: nein, ich habe alsa nicht mit dem realtek-skript installiert.
<ppq> Gruenkohl: schmeiß das bitte mal wieder runter und installier das alsa aus dem ubuntu repo neu. danach kannst du dieses ppa hinzufügen https://launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/alsa und ein 'apt-get dist-upgrade' machen, das sollte dir alsa 1.0.24 ins haus spülen
<Gruenkohl> ppq, dasselbe habe ich vor zwei Tage gemacht; zudem Zeitpunkt gabs nur ein upgrade auf 1.0.23, was nicht geholfen hat.
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, wie update ich jetzt den xserver?
<OCP001> updaten oder neu starten?
<MarcAurelio> sprich wie sage ich jetzt was auch immer das es die 50-wacom.conf neu laden soll?
<OCP001> melde dich ab und wenn das Anmeldefenster erscheint, drücke die Tasten Strg+Alt+Backspace
<Gruenkohl> ppq, nein, es war nicht ganz dasselbe, sondeer
<Gruenkohl> ppq, nein, es war nicht ganz dasselbe, sondern nur eine empfohlenes upgrade auf 1.0.23
<OCP001> oder "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" sollte auch gehen
<D-F3NS> nabend
<D-F3NS> hab mit meinem eeepc sporadische probs mit dem sound. Wenn ich die kiste reboote, habe ich teilweise kein sound mehr nachdem er hochgefahren ist. im soundmanager zeigt er mir keine fehler an, muss die kiste dann ausschalten und neu starten - dann gehts wieder(11.04)
<D-F3NS> kann mir jmd. nen tritt in die richtige richtung geben, damit ich gucken kann wo es klemmt?!
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, hab mal gdm neu gestartet also obwohl ich die kleine änderung gemacht hab ist es nicht besser geworden also muss das garnicht angepast werden in der 50-wacom.conf...
<OCP001> was hattest du denn geändert?
<MarcAurelio>         MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
<MarcAurelio> mir gefällt einfach die druckempfintlichkeit noch nicht...
<hudo> hat jemand auf lucid libreoffice 3.4 installiert ?
<MarcAurelio> selzdam um so länger ich es nutze um so anderster reagiert es habe ich das gefühl...
<OCP001> MarcAurelio: hast du eine Zeile "Option "Treshhold"..." in der Datei?
<MarcAurelio> mom
<MarcAurelio> nein
<linux4ever> Ich habe folgendes problem: Mein Dell Studio 17" wacht, nachdem ich es zugeklappt habe, zwar wieder auf (Lüfter läuft, ...) aber der Bildschirm wird nicht wieder hell.
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<OCP001> poste die datei bitte mal auf der paste seite
<MarcAurelio> das einzige was ich bemerkte was pasiert ist seit ich umgestellt habe das er nun bei den 2tasten sich anders verhält als vorher und das ned gerade optiimal
<MarcAurelio> ok mach ich OCP001 
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, hier http://www.pasteall.org/22241
<OCP001> füge mal nach Zeile 7 (MatchDevicePath usw.) die Zeile
<OCP001> Option "Threshold" "40" # sensitivity to do a "click"
<OCP001> ein. Mit dem Wert musst du halt ein bisschen experimentieren, aber 40 sollte schon recht gut funktionieren
<serverhorror> burb!
<linux4ever> ??
<serverhorror> kann man irgendwie auf einem usb stick zB ein i386 und ein amd64 verzeichnis haben mit den jeweiligen installer files drin und die dann per grub auswahl booten. ich steh grad im dunkeln, ich bilde mir ein das schon mal gemacht zu haben aber im moment bin ich grad dabei das ein wenig zu over engineeren...
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, okzeile eingefügt
<MarcAurelio> und jetzt wieder neu laden?
<OCP001> ja
<dreamon> Kennt jemand einen Trick wie man einige Fenster in den Vordergrund/Hintergrund bringen kann.. Früher ging das immer wenn ich Alt+Rechtsklick auf Fenster gemacht hab.
<dreamon> Seit 11.04 geht das nicht mehr
<jokrebel> dreamon: gnome oder unity? vielleicht gibts da was über ccsm.
<dreamon> jokrebel, gnome 
<dreamon> Über Erscheinungsbild.. fensterrahmen.. könnte man auf 4Icons wählen.. aber er zeigt mir nur 3an.. da gabs doch mal die möglichkeit mit dem 4ten Button
<linux4ever_> Hallo, mein Dell Studio 17" erwacht nicht aus dem Standby. Mehr Infos: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/powersaving-kernel-problem-bei-dell-studio-/ Wäre super, wenn mir jamd helfen könnte.
<linux4ever_> back
<thextor> Habe leider ein Problem mit Compiz. Sobald ich die Visuellen Effekte ausschalte bekomme ich unschöne Grafikfehler. Ist dieser Fehler bekannt und kann mir damit jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<ToraxMalu> nabend
<ToraxMalu> problem, sofern man es als solchen nennen kann: desinfec't 2011 von c't (grundlage Ubuntu 10.10) als LiveCD wurde auf USB-Stick übertragen. gibt es einen einfachen weg, das ding auf Ubuntu 11.04 upzugraden oder schafft man das als "normaluser" nicht ohne weiteres?
<lukasius> Guten Abend an alle
<bullgard4> linux4ever_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/powersaving-kernel-problem-bei-dell-studio/ <- "Die Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden."
<lukasius> wieso ladest Du DIr nicht einfach 11.04 runter undbrennst es  Dir? @Torax
<ToraxMalu> weil im desinfec't einige modifikationen durchgeführt wurden, die erhalten bleiben sollten bei der aktion
<ToraxMalu> sonst hätte ich auch einfach ein Ubuntu genommen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ToraxMalu: anders rum gefragt, was erhoffst du dir von dem möglichen upgrade?
<ToraxMalu> breitere hardwareunterstützung
<ToraxMalu> muß dazu sagen, keine erfahrung mit linux
<LetoThe2nd> ToraxMalu: weil du jetzt ein buzzword brauchtest, oder hast du tatsächlich einen festplattencontroller, der mit desinfect nicht geht?
<lukasius> also ich hab nicht viel damit beschäftigt aber die Foren scheinen voll mit upgrade Problemmen zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> ToraxMalu: denn "verbesserte hardwareunterstützung" bei den üblichen feldern sound, grafik, etc. sind bei nem virenscanner ja wohl völlig egal.
<ToraxMalu> *G* - grafik und sound sind wohl bei einem virenkoller sicher nicht das ziel ;)
<ToraxMalu> -o+i
<LetoThe2nd> ergo, du findest eigentlich einfach die höhere nummer cool, nicht?
<ToraxMalu> nicht wirklich
<LetoThe2nd> ToraxMalu: klingt aber verdächtig danach. oder hast du auch eine echte frage anstatt buzzwords?
<ToraxMalu> die frage war eben, ob es einen einfachen weg gibt oder nicht, den auch ein dau abarbeiten kann...
<LetoThe2nd> ToraxMalu: gut, dann: nein.
<lukasius> ist nicht der erfolg bei korektur von Fehlern bei der LTS version größer?
<ToraxMalu> klar ansage -  dann mal merci und schöen abend noch
<ToraxMalu> wie meinen, luka?
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man fenster auf always on top stellen kann.. das ging früher mal mit Alt + Rechtsklick aufs fenster.. da konnte ich den Arbeitsplatz wählen und always on top.. leider jetzt nicht mehr.. 
<lukasius> ich meinte nur das bei der lts Version die Bugs schnell beseitigt werden können.
<Fuchs> dreamon: mit einer vernuenftigen Fensterverwaltung. Alternativ mit devilspie
<bullgard4> dreamon: [Natty] Rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste > Immer im Vordergrund.
<lukasius> Gibt es hier Gwibber Nutzer?
<bullgard4> lukasius: Ja.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Natty/gnome -> rechtsklick titelleiste.. verschwindet fenster.. (kein Dialog)
<lukasius> mein Gwibber startet nicht mehr, jemand diese erfahrung schon gesammelt?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Da verschwindet das Fenster nicht.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Minimiert halt
<bullgard4> dreamon: Hä? Wie meinen?
<dreamon> bullgard4, wenn ich hier mit rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste gehe.. dann wird das fenster minimiert.. ich wollte es on top
<Fuchs> dreamon: hast Du rein zufaellig compiz laufen? 
<noowa> lukasius: Hilfreicher wird es sein, nach dem eigentlichen Problem zu fragen: I.e. seit wann startet es nicht mehr, inwiefern, welche Version, etc.
<lukasius> Fensterrahmen mit rechter maustaste anklicken, da kann mann es doch auswählen @dreamon
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja.. wie sonst halt auch
<Fuchs> dreamon: waere eine nette Zusatzinformation gewesen 
<Fuchs> dreamon: in dem Fall magst Du mal ccsm anwerfen und dieses Mauskuerzel aendern, damit ein Rechtsklick wieder das Menue bringt
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab compiz schon durchgewühlt.. wo kann ich das anpassen.. ?
<Fuchs> ccsm hat links eine Suchfunktion
<Fuchs> da kannst Du auch nach Mausbindings suchen
<bullgard4> lukasius: Was passiert, wenn Du im Terminal eingeibst '~$ /usr/bin/gwibber'?
<bullgard4> -e
<lukasius> noowa: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gwibber-startet-nicht/   fünfter von unten
<lukasius> moment nichts weil ich alles deinstalliert habe
<bullgard4> lukasius: :-)
<Fuchs> lukasius: Du hattest auch eine daily aus einer Fremdquelle 
<lukasius> ich instellier es mal neu, zum 5 mal oder so
<Fuchs> lukasius: versuch das mit dem normalen gwibber aus den Repos, bitte 
<Fuchs> lukasius: wenn das auch nicht geht: verschiebe mal die Konfiguration davon, und dann versuch es erneut 
<lukasius> Repos?
<lukasius> meinst von der wiki seit
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? lukasius 
<shetlandpony> lukasius, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> das meine ich. Der Paketname klingt fuer mich nach einer unfertigen Version direkt aus der Versionsverwaltung, was meist eher unklug ist
<lukasius> fremdquellen, ist bekannt. das wort Repos noch nie gelesen oder gehört ;-)
<k1l> lukasius: repos ist für repository. also die pketquellen von ubuntu.
<bullgard4> lukasius: "Repos" steht hier für "Repositorien" = Paketquellen.
<cronon> Wenn ich meinen PC starte, kommt er bis zur Meldung "GRUB loading...", danach meldet mir mein Bildschirm, dass die Auflösung zu hoch ist als dass er das Bild anzeigen kann. Wie kann ich die Auflösung wieder niedriger stellen?
<k1l> lukasius: du sollst dir nicht ein paket/programm irgendwo her runterladen, oder fremdquellen einbinden sondern erstmal die offiziell unterstützten von ubuntu benutzen.
<lukasius> bin dabei
<dreamon> Fuchs, Achje. Bin blind.
<bullgard4> cronon: Kannst Du in einer virtuellen Konsole '~$ xrandr' eingeben und das Ergebnis nopasten?
<cronon> ehm, was ist eine virtuelle konsole?
<Fuchs> cronon: der falsche Ausdruck 
<Fuchs> wobei, nein, der korrekte, 
<Fuchs> aber in dem Fall wird es nicht gehen
<cronon> ist das das was ich kriege wenn ich strg+alt+f... drücke?
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen, dann  DISPLAY=:0 xrandr | pastebinit
<bullgard4> cronon: Das Programm, das aktiv ist, wenn Du Strg+Alt+F1 drückst.
<Fuchs> cronon: vorher sudo apt-get install pastebinit 
<Fuchs> mit CTRL+ALT+F7 kommst Du zurueck 
<cronon> nee, da ist die auflösung auch zu hoch.
<Fuchs> cronon: dann ist KMS nett zu Dir, und Du magst das ausschalten 
<fellbuendel> bootcd -> xorg.conf schreiben
<Fuchs> cronon: welche Graphikkarte ist da drin? 
<cronon> ATi Radeon 9600 SE
<cronon> was ist KMS?
<Fuchs> Kernel Modesetting, das, was Du deaktivieren willst fuer den Moment
<dreamon> Fuchs, Habs gefunden..!! Hauptmenu anzeigen heißt der Punkt.. juhuhu..
<Fuchs> cronon: am Anfang in Grub (Shift halten) den Eintrag editieren (E druecken) und  radeon.modeset=0 (oder nomodeset, wenn ersteres nicht geht) in die Kernel Zeile 
<basti> abend. gibt es eine möglichkeit den entpacker von nautilus mit zB winrar zu erstzen? denn der kommt leider teilweise mit umlauten nicht klar und erstellt dann lustige zeichen
<bekks> winrar gibts leider nicht unter linux.
<basti> meine natürlich unrar
<cronon> Fuchs: ich kann aber gar nix sehen.
<Fuchs> cronon: musst Du ja nicht
<Fuchs> cronon: das ist _bevor_ es bootet 
<cronon> ja da seh ich auch nix.
<bullgard4> cronon: "Die Auflösung ist zu hoch" und "Da seh ich auch nichts" ist aber ein großer Unterschied. Was meinst Du genau?
<cronon> in beiden situationen ist die aufl. zun hoch
<bullgard4> cronon: Ich versteh Dich nicht.
<cronon> bin glkeich wieder ac
<fellbuendel> bullgard4: er kommt anscheinend nur bis grub stage 1, danach kommt schon nur noch Müll aus der Grafikkarte
<fellbuendel> alternativ zeigt er kein Bootmenü und hat danach für den Bootsplash schon eine zu hphe Auflösung, dann dürfte shift helfen
<Guest1035> noch vor dem grubauswahlmenü wird die auflösung höher eingestellt als mein bikdschirm verkraftet . 
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> lesen was ich schreibe, bitte
<Fuchs> das ist _in_ dem Grub Auswahlmenue 
<cronon_> ich war eben kurz weg, habe ich was verpasst?
<cronon_> hä?
 * fellbuendel vermutet, dass de rkein Auswahlmenü anzeigt, sondern so durchbootet und im Bootsplash dann schon eine zu hohe Auflösung hat
<fellbuendel> das Auswahlmenü muss man sich dann erstmal per Hotkey holen
<cronon_> ja, in dem auswahlmenü ist die auflösung schon zu hoch . 
<Fuchs> das Auswahlmenue ist in 640x480 
<Fuchs> das wird wohl kaum zu hoch sein 
<cronon_> tja . 
<Robert_Zenz> cronon_, hast du irgendwas an den Grub Einstellungen gedreht?
<cronon_> nein . 
<cronon_> oh mein gott es GEHT! 
<cronon_> yippie und danke . :)
<Fuchs> womit geht es? 
<lukasius> vielen Dank! Gwibber läuft wieder ;-)
<cronon_> also ich grub war zwar immer noch zu hoch, aber ubuntu selbst wir amgezeigt . :)
<cronon_> würde es sich lohnen, herauszufinden woran es lag?
<k1l> cronon_: dann überleg mal, was du da vorher gefummelt hast. wenn es anfangs normal funktionierte
<k1l> dann halt nicht
<serverhorror> brrr virtualbox doof
<serverhorror> das kann nicht von usb sticks booten und ich mag jetzt nicht mehr die image spielerei durchmachen um das tatsaechlich zu tun :(
<serverhorror> (rant ende)
<ppq> serverhorror: .vmdk file anlegen
<ppq> geht doch fix
<ppq> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /foo/bar.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc # bitte sehr
<serverhorror> ich mag heute nicht mehr :) -- mich aergert ja nur das ich mit physisch vorhandenem zeugs rumgespielt habe um nachher drauf zu kommen das es eh unnoetig ist.
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-07
<NTQ> Hallo. hat von euch jemand Probleme mit VSync bei Videos und dementsprechend ein paar Ideen, wie man VSync richtig einstellt? Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS mit compiz und vlc als player.
<dadrc> ccsm installieren, Compiz manuell die richtige Refreshrate beibringen, die Erkennnung klappt, gerade bei nvidia-Karten nicht immer
<NTQ> dadrc: ich hatte bis heute eingestellt, dass er 60 fps nehmen soll. aber hattd die automatischer erkennung dennoch an
<NTQ> dadrc: jetzt ist nur noch die manuelle einstellung drin. muss ich compiz dafür neustarten oder wird das auch instant übernommen?
<dadrc> sollte sofort funktionieren
<NTQ> ich hab auch "Loose binding" und "Indirect Rendering" drin. hat das damit noch was zu tun? weil VSync klappt jetzt noch nicht. ich starte compiz mal neu
<dadrc> Hast du auch Sync To VBlank an?
<NTQ> na klar
<dadrc> nvidia-Karte?
<NTQ> ja, nvidia quadro
<NTQ> Thinkpad R61
<dadrc> mach mal nvidia-settings auf
<NTQ> hab ich
<dadrc> und guck, dass da vsync für xvideo an ist
<NTQ> ja, ist an, aber man kann den bildschirm auswählen, zu dem synchronisert werden soll
<dadrc> muss dann offensichtlich der richtige sein :)
<NTQ> aber mein externer hat auch 60 Hz, von daher
<dadrc> das ist egal
<dadrc> die können ja trotzdem unterschiedlich laufen
<NTQ> durchaus, wäre aber doof ^^
<dadrc> Wieso? Ist doch egal, solange sie 60x pro Sekunde ein neues Bild zeichnen
<dadrc> Na, tut ja auch nichts zur Sache. Mach das da mal für den Monitor, auf dem du Videos gucken willst, an.
<NTQ> hab ich schon
<dadrc> Mit den Einstellungen hatte ich dann zumindest keine Probleme mehr
<gurkankanone> hallo und schönen abend. Kann mir wer verraten wie ich Ordner im Dateisystem löschen kann?
<dadrc> Dateimanager auf, Verzeichnis anklicken, löschen
<NTQ> naja, ist noch nicht besser geworden. mal schauen, ob vielleicht im vlc noch irgendeine einstellung ist
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht geht, gehört dir der Ordner nicht und dann solltest du ihn nicht einfach so löschen
<gurkankanone> Ich habe da massig an Ordner wohl reingeschoben das sind nur irgendwelche unnützen png bilder...lange geschichte
<dadrc> Wenn du sie da reingepackt hast, müsste er dir auch gehören... wenn nicht:
<dadrc> ,sudo? gurkankanone 
<shetlandpony> gurkankanone: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<dadrc> NTQ, sicher, dass dein Monitor mit 60Hz läuft? Der Samsung hier behauptet steif und fest, 72Hz zu haben ;)
<NTQ> dadrc: hehe. ich schau mal nach ;)
<NTQ> Vertikalfrequenz: 59.9Hz
<dadrc> Gut genug.
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, die Einstellungen von eben haben, wie gesagt, bei mir immer funktioniert
<NTQ> zum testen nehm ich mir immer irgendein schnelles video und schau es mir im vlc an
<NTQ> bei totem das selbe problem
<dadrc> Das liegt auch ziemlich sicher nicht am Player
<dadrc> Du benutzt doch xv als Ausgabe, oder?
<NTQ> compiz selbst synct auch falsch, wenn ich hier mit den effekten rumspiele, merkt man es
<dadrc> Da wird noch irgendwas verstellt sein, mir fällt aber nichts ein
<NTQ> beim vlc hab ich jetzt folgende ausgaben ausprobiert: Standard, Xvideo-Extension, OpenGL und X11
<dadrc> XVideo wäre die normale Option
<NTQ> die Einstellung der Aktualisierungsrate bei compiz klappt jedenfalls. wenn ich sie auf 1 fps stelle, ruckelts schön ^^
<ring0> dadrc, danke für den tip 'sync to vblank' auch in ccsm zu aktivieren. bin da noch nie drüber gestolpert, nur in den nvidia-settings und hatte mich mit dem flackern bei schnellen szenen schon abgefunden \o/
<dadrc> =)
<dadrc> bin dann mal raus
<ring0> die refrseh rate von 50 auf 60 zu setzen in ccsm brachte keinen unterschied, habs der ordnung halber aber auch gemacht
<dadrc> ring0, kann ja sein, dass die automatische Erkennung bei dir geht
<dadrc> Dann ist das auch unwichtig
<ring0> stimmt, aber er könnte ja zumindest den richtigen hz-wert anzeigen
<ring0> hauptsache das flackern ist weg :)
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load. Please help.
<grossing> ,german?
<shetlandpony> use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<methpd> pass1wort
<sash_> super Idee
<bullgard4> Welche Norm normt die Tastenkombination Strg+W?
<tobago> ich hab den fitpc2 mit dem intel gma500 graphic chip. der support ist leider äußerst schlecht. die wiedergabe zeilen ist extrem langsam (ruckelige bilder). wie kann ich im aktuellen natty narwhal einen treiber installieren, der ruckelfreie bilder wiedergibt?
<bullgard4> tobago: Was für Videos willst Du abspielen?
<tobago> bullgard4: es geht gar nicht um ein video. schon die fenster werden beim verschieben ruckelig dargestellt.
<joschi> bullgard4: DIN 2137
<bullgard4> tobago: Wahrscheinlich liegt es nicht am Treiber, sondern Deiner Grafik-Konfiguration. Finde den Namen Deines gegenwärtigen Grafiktreibers heraus und suche in Launchpad unter seinem Namen und zusammen mit dem Stichwort Natty (eventuell zusätzlich unhter Angabe Deines Computermodellnamens, ob Du dort eine Abhilfe findest.
<sash_> Es liegt mit 99,9999999%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit am Treiver
<sash_> Treiber
<sash_> tobago: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gma-500-grafiktreiber-gesucht/
<tobago> bullgard4: sash_ ja der intel gma500 wird nicht gerade super unterstützt.
<k1l> usch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP
<usch> k1l: ja, ich benutze ja auch schon seit ewigkeiten filezilla, aber stört mich das queue-management. und den jdownloader kriege ich nicht zum laufen mit sftp + login.
<usch> deswegen eher download-manager als normaler ftp-client
<bullgard4> Wenn man das Programmpaket bug-buddy installiert, werden 941 MB zusätzlicher Speicher benötigt. Das nenne ich sparsame Ressourcenverwendung.
<Fuchs> das Paket ist 2 MB Gross, was Du meinst sind die Abhaengigkeiten davon, und das ist normal, das braucht schliesslich Debugging-Symbole, die normalerweise weggestript werden. 
<Fuchs> ,Paketverwaltung? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> ,Einsteiger? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> joschi: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090116170044AAMItvZ
<MarcAurelio> Hi zusammen
<bullgard4> Stimmt es, daß aplay keine ogg-Dateien abspielen kann? In 'man aplay' finde ich ogg nicht erwähnt.
<MarcAurelio> bullgard4, hast du ogg dateien dann versuch es einfach. Mehr als motzen kann er ja das Programm ja nicht oder?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: aplay kann nichts, was einen codec benoetigt. Da faellt auch ogg drunter. 
<bullgard4> marcules: Si tacuisse, philosophus manuisses.
<bullgard4> s/tacuisse/tacuisses/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: marcules: Si tacuisses, philosophus manuisses.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: freundlich bleiben. 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ah, vielen Dank!
<OCP001> MarcAurelio: konntest du gestern dein Problem mit dem Grafiktablett noch lösen?
<MarcAurelio> Ich hab eine ati his radeon x1900, soweit funktioniert der Installierte Treiber auch. Nur wenn ich auf meinem 2ten Bildschirm nicht das gleiche Bild haben will friert die GUI ein. Ich nutze Ubuntu 11.04 weiss da remand rat?
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, es reagiert schon anderst vom druck her. Was mir wirklich auf den Zeiger geht das ding deaktiviert sich irgend wie immer und dann muss ich immer 2 mal drauf tippen. Das ist ekelhaft.
<OCP001> klingt nach einer Stromsparfunktion
<OCP001> zu deiner ATI: benutzt du den ATI-Treiber (flgx heißt der glaub ich) oder den freien radeon-Treiber?
<MarcAurelio> Wie kann ich das umgehen? Oder mindestens eine zeit angeben das das nicht immer tut wenn ich den Stift vom Tablett weg nehme. Tritt komischerweise nicht immer auf.
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, nein da es damit nicht läuft. Ist irgend was Ubuntu internes frag mich aba nicht was.
<MarcAurelio> sprich ubuntu erkennt die Grafikkarte korrekt.
<OCP001> das wird dann der radeon sein.
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, http://www.pasteall.org/22223 <- hier ati grafikkarte. drm ausgabe.
<OCP001> sieht soweit erstmal ok aus
<OCP001> wie schaltest du denn den anzeige auf dem zweiten monitor ein?
<OCP001> s/den anzeige/die anzeige/
<shetlandpony> ocp001 meant: wie schaltest du denn die anzeige auf dem zweiten monitor ein?
<MarcAurelio> Nutze das tool Bildschirmeinstellungen (Bildschirme) von ubuntu 11.04
<bullgard4> Fuchs: paplay ist intelligenter? ". It understands all audio file formats supported by libsndfile."
<Fuchs> bullgard4: paplay benoetigt halt pulseaudio. Aber hier gilt, was MarcAurelio sagte: ausprobieren. 
<Fuchs> playsound kann es sicher, die Frage ist, ob Du playsound hast (ist SDL) 
<MarcAurelio> da nehme ich einfach den hacken Geiches bild auf allen Bilschirmen raus. Was ich aba da sehe ist mir nicht geheuer bei einem Bildschirm da es ein LG 19" TFT ist und er zeigt mir ein Goldstar Company Ltd 19" OK es funktioniert ja wenn auf beiden das gleiche Bild ist von daher nicht schlimm doch könnte das Probleme verursachen? Nicht oder?
<OCP001> eigentlich nicht. vermutlich kauft LG seine Elektronik bei Goldstar. X.org fragt die Chips ab und die melden sich mit dem Namen.
<MarcAurelio> OK
<OCP001> und sobald du den Haken da raus nimmst und auf "Anwenden" klickst, hängt sich X auf?
<MarcAurelio> gut dann ist das soweit in Ordnung. Nur wieso friert meine gui halb ein also Maus geht noch die kann ich bewegen aber auf keine Schaltflächen mehr klicken wie auch der 2te Bildschirm in diesem falle sollte es eigentlich der primäre Bildschirm sein (LG) da kommt kein Bild (Kein signal wird empfangen)
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, muss ich das etwa irgend wo schon beim hochfahren einstellen das sich x.org nicht aufhängt?
<OCP001> möglich, dass sich das mit KMS oder dem Framebuffer beißt. ist zumindest bei meiner NVIDIA-Karte so.
<OCP001> ?KMS
<OCP001> ,KMS?
<shetlandpony> Sorry OCP001, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber KMS
<OCP001> ,Kernel Mode Setting?
<shetlandpony> Sorry OCP001, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Kernel Mode Setting
<OCP001> achja, sind bei dir die Desktopeffekte aktiv? Die vertragen sich nicht mit ATI-Karten im Multimonitorbetrieb.
<MarcAurelio> OCP001, wo kann ich das nachschauen?
<OCP001> rechte maustaste auf den Desktop, und dort "Eigenschaften" oder "Anpassen" wählen. da sollte es einen Reiter Desktopeffekte geben. Ich kann leider nicht nachschauen, ich verwende Kubuntu
<MarcAurelio> Hab da Nur Hintergrund der Arbeitsfläche ändern.
<OCP001> genau
<MarcAurelio> und wenn ich da drauf klicke hab ich Erscheinunsbild-Einstellungen offen
<OCP001> da sollte auch Desktopeffekte auftauchen
<dadrc> Tab ganz rechts
<MarcAurelio> ne taucht nicht auf.
<MarcAurelio> Thema Hintergrund Schriftarten
<OCP001> hmm, gib mal in einem gnome-terminal "ps auxw | grep compiz" ein
<MarcAurelio> aurelio   1262  1.2  2.6 545332 54576 ?        Sl   11:59   0:49 compiz
<MarcAurelio> aurelio   1355  0.0  0.0   4220   588 ?        Ss   11:59   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<MarcAurelio> aurelio   2086  0.0  0.0  14552  1076 pts/0    S+   13:02   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<OCP001> jepp, desktopeffekte sind aktiv
<koegs> in 11.04/unity sieht das etwas anders aus
<koegs> hast du in den systemeinstellungen keinen Config-Wizard für ATI?
<OCP001> gibt es den nicht nur dann, wenn man den fglrx-Treiber verwendet?
<koegs> hm, stimmt, du hast recht
<koegs> aber ehrlich gesagt, den würde ich auch nutzen, war im endeffekt einfach mit zu arbeiten
<MarcAurelio> koegs, hab ich versucht mit dem und das mit hilfe kernen leu kompilieren und allen scheiss nix genutzt.
<MarcAurelio> sprich er aptconfig erkennt die hardware nicht.
<MarcAurelio> ok wie schalte ich die Effekte aus?
<OCP001> verwendest du Unity oder Gnome Classic?
<MarcAurelio> Unity OCP001 
<OCP001> da bin ich überfragt...
<petrolman> MarcAurelio, hast du schon mit dem compizconfig-settings-manager herumgespielt?
<MarcAurelio> nö
<petrolman> Dann mach mal
<MarcAurelio> mom ich lade es schnell so weit ich weiss ist das ding noch nicht installiert.
<koegs> MarcAurelio: wieso kompilieren?
<MarcAurelio> ach hämmmm... ne das meinte ich nicht.. Wir haben eifach neue packete gebaut und es mit denen dann versucht und auch schon die vorhandenen packete dazu genutzt ging alles nicht.
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<koegs> oder etwas weniger edgy: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<MarcAurelio> pentament_, kannst du mir da stichwörter geben wo nach ich da suchen muss?
<koegs> mit dem oberen hab ich meine 6850 unter 10.10 mit zwei Monitoren ans laufen gekriegt
<Moritz_> hey, habe ein ziemlich stranges hard/software-problem. wenn ich in ubuntu 11.04 boote, komme ich kurze zeit ins betriebssystem und nach wenigen sek. freezt allse ein, ich kann den mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen.mit hilfe der POST-Anzeige kann ich dann sehen, dass irgendwas mit "Call chipset hook to copy BIOS back to E000 & F000 shadow RAM" nicht stimmt. boote ich in Win7 habe ich das Problem nicht. Hat irgendwer ne Idee, woran das liegen k
<Moritz_> önnte? (Ubuntu ist auf dem neuesten Stand, vlt. irgendein instabiles update?)
<petrolman> Die 6870 kostet ja nur noch 160 €, was für ein Preisverfall...
<MarcAurelio> yayy, wenn ich da hacken raus nehmen bei Effekte dann funst meine GUI nicht mehr xD
<MarcAurelio> pentament_, man kann davon ausgehen das Nach 18 Monate das doppelte an Hardware Leistung auf dem Markt ist.
<koegs> unity braucht 3d, wenn die deaktiviert werden, keine ahnung was da passiert... installier mal den fglrx und das ati-center
<MarcAurelio> koegs, funst ned. schon probiert.
<koegs> ,fn?
<shetlandpony> "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<petrolman> Wenn 3D deaktiviert wird, bekommst du Gnome Classic
<MarcAurelio> xD dann kann ich auch gleich auf Genome Classic wechseln.
<MarcAurelio> koegs, wenn aticonfig nicht einmal die hardware erkennt kann es einfach damit nicht gehen.
<petrolman> Dann kannst auch gleich Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installieren :)
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, wenn ich also meine 2 Bildschirme nutzen möchte muss ich auf gnome classic wechseln und nicht unity nutzen seh ich das recht?
<MarcAurelio> also jetzt nach dem ganzen Gespräch hier.
<petrolman> ich teste das mal eben, ich schließe einen zweiten LCD an, mal sehen, was passiert
<petrolman> Unter Monitoreinstellungen wird ein zweiter Monitor erkannt, aber irgendwie klappt das mit dem Wechsel nicht.
<petrolman> Der compiz Arbeitswürfel kommt jetzt mit dem zweiten Monitor durcheinander :)
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, also auf eine andere gui wenn ich beide Bildschirme nutzen möchte.
<MarcAurelio> ???
<petrolman> Mit dem zweiten Monitor wurden die Arbeitsflächen verdoppelt, die acht Flächen kann er jetzt schlecht auf einem Würfel unterbringen :)
<MarcAurelio> Würfel?
<petrolman> Ja, du kannst die Arbeitsflächen wechseln, indem du den Würfel drehst, mit STRG + ALT + LM gedrückt halten (Spielerei)
<MarcAurelio> kann man da nicht tricksen und vorgaukelt das es nur ein Bildschirm gibt der jetzt einfach so und so gross ist?
<MarcAurelio> LM heist?
<petrolman> linke Maustaste
<MarcAurelio> Bei mir geschieht  da nix.
<petrolman> Den Effekt musst du über den compizconfig-settings-manager aktivieren
<MarcAurelio> aha
<MarcAurelio> sprich auch windowstaste+s
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, wie heist das dort?
<MarcAurelio> was ist der Viewport switcher?
<petrolman> ich muss mal GUI neustarten :-/
<petrolman> Also, bei dem CompizConfig Einstellungen findest du unter Arbeitsfläche Desktop-Würfel und Würfel drehen
<MarcAurelio> oh weia ich hab unity geschrotet...
<petrolman> kann man notfalls wieder zurücksetzten mit dem Befehl "unity --reset" im User-Terminal
<MarcAurelio> user-terminal?
<MarcAurelio> die leiste links weg die oben... xD
<petrolman> ja, hatte ich auch schon
<MarcAurelio> bin jetzt mit gnome drin.
<MarcAurelio> und bei gnome wird der 2te Bildschirm gar nicht erkannt.
<MarcAurelio> pentament_, mit sudo?
<petrolman> nein, keine root-Rechte
<petrolman> als user
<MarcAurelio> och schon es lebt wieder.
<petrolman> Ja, es hatte schon einen Grund, warum die diesen Rettungsbefehl implementiert hatten :) Ist halt alles noch nicht so stabil
<MarcAurelio> OK dann heisst es jetzt irgend wie den comiz zu überlisten das er denkt er gibt nur einen Bildschirm aus.
<petrolman> Eigentlich sollte dies automatisch funktionieren. Ichhatte es vorgestern noch irgendwo gelesen, ich weiß nicht mehr wo
<MarcAurelio> schade.
<MarcAurelio> er hängt sich demnach nur wegen dem auf.
<MarcAurelio> ?
<stephanmg> mittag.
<stephanmg> kann hier jemand einen VNC client empfehlen für Xfce?
<dadrc> stephanmg, Remmina war bei meinen kleinen Tests ganz gut
<dadrc> stephanmg, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remmina
<stephanmg> ty ich schaus mir mal an
<megrem> warum kann wget nicht alle bilder laden? bekomme lediglich 2 stück (month.png und stds.png) befehl: wget -m -A png --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008050509 Firefox/3.0b5" http://www.explosm.net/
<Fuchs> megrem: um Himmels Willen, die arme Seite. Willst Du nur den Comic haben, oder wirklich die ganze? 
<megrem> Fuchs: jeden comic als png
<megrem> liegen ja alle in db/files/*
<Fuchs> megrem: bitte nicht via wget. Die Seite ist eh so aufgebaut, dass das nicht funktioniert 
<stephanmg> dadrc: remmina für xfce gibts garnicht mehr steht zumindest auf der seite :\
<Fuchs> megrem: dafuer gibt es reihenweise Skripte im Netz, die das komplett herunterladen
<dadrc> stephanmg, ich kann das hier (xubuntu 11.04) problemlos installieren
<dadrc> Ist in den Paketquellen schon drin
<megrem> Fuchs: stimmt, danke --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/394978/download-from-explosm-net-comics-script-python
<shetlandpony> megrem's url: http://tinyurl.com/cm3ze2 | scripting - Download from EXPLOSM.net Comics Script [Python] - Stack Overflow
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<stephanmg> dadrc: remmina-xfce?
<Fuchs> wget bitte nur mit bedacht, wenn man da die falschen Optionen waehlt, dann leidet der Zielserver doch arg drunter. Und man will den Leuten ja nicht noch Probleme machen. 
<stephanmg> gibts bei mir irgendwie nicht.
<dadrc> stephanmg, das ist doch nur das Panelplugin
<dadrc> stephanmg, das eigentliche Programmpaket heißt einfach nur remmina und das gibt es
<stephanmg> dadrc: ja das gibts auf jedenfall, aber das panelplugin zeigt er mir nicht an :(
<dadrc> stephanmg, ist dir das so wichtig?
<dadrc> Gibt aber auch das Gnome-Plugin nicht mehr als einzelnes Paket, vielleicht haben sie die einfach beide integegriert
<bauruine> hinogi, hat jemand eine idee wie ich das ipv6 netz meines vdsl anschlusses einrichten muss? hab vom provider nur die info ipv6net: 2001:8e0:100b::/48 das ppp0 interface sieht momentan so aus http://paste.pocoo.org/show/q62L68l0xW8drpAhU2xt/
<stephanmg> dadrc: könnte sein. nein mich interessiert es einfach nur.
<dadrc> stephanmg, hab es gerade mal getestet, das Trayicon ist mittlerweile integegriert =)
<stephanmg> cool. habs auch grad installiert.
<stephanmg> müsste er sich nur noch zu dem doofen imac verbinden
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, hast es wieder gefunden?
<stephanmg> dadrc: danke das ding ist toll, leider stiimmt auf der server seite uaf dme komischen mac was net :)
<dadrc> stephanmg, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, von macs hab ich ziemlich genau 0 ahnung
<stephanmg> dadrc: ja ich auch nicht :) muss ich gucken wenn ich wieder vor ort bin d.h. morgen
<petrolman> MarcAurelio, so richtig glücklich wirst du damit wohl nicht werden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9886/how-does-unity-work-in-multi-monitor-configurations
<shetlandpony> petrolman's url: http://tinyurl.com/3btvjys | 11.04 - How does Unity work in multi-monitor configurations? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<petrolman> Ich mag diese tinyurls nicht, weil man nicht weiß, was sich dahinter wirklich verbirgt. 
<stephanmg> petrolman: dann boote doch nen ubuntu in vbox ... :)
<petrolman> Das mache ich bereits zuhause immer auf meinem Rechner. 
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, ich verste davon grade mal 2% was dort steht...
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, http://askubuntu.com/questions/39593/dual-monitor-broken-in-ubuntu-11-04 <- ich versuche es damit.
<petrolman> Ich habe jetzt die Würfel Effekte deaktiviert und noch einmal den zweiten Monitor angeschlossen, jetzt wird schon mal die Arbeitsfläche geklont. Ich sehe auf zwei Monitoren dasselbe :)
<petrolman> Ha, es funktioniert, man muss dann nach der Erkunngen das Häkchen "Gleiches Bild auf allen Bildschirmen" wieder rausnehmen.
<petrolman> Erkennung
<petrolman> und ich habe nur ne hd 2400 pro im rechner
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, das ist bei mir der normalfall das meine bildschirme gespiegeld werden.
<petrolman> Auch wenn du das Häkchen wegnimmst?
<MarcAurelio> nein dann ist wird bei mir auf dem bildschirm den ich als sekundären will ein bild angezeigt auf dem primären nicht.
<MarcAurelio> und die xorg.conf sprich zeilen haben nix gebracht.
<petrolman> Und die Radiobuttons stehen nach der Deaktivierung beide auf "Ein"?
<MarcAurelio> beide auf ein doch die verschiedenen bildschirme werden nicht erkannt sehe ich gerade
<tobago>  ich hab den fitpc2 mit dem intel gma500 graphic chip. der support ist leider äußerst schlecht. die wiedergabe zeilen ist extrem langsam (ruckelige bilder). wie kann ich im aktuellen natty narwhal einen treiber installieren, der ruckelfreie bilder wiedergibt?
<beaver74> was los?
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, Wird der sekundäre Bildschirm in Bildschirmeinstellungen immer rot angezeigt? Oder müsste der grün angezeigt werden?
<beaver74> sry
<petrolman> mom, gerade im gespräch
<petrolman> Bei mir wird der eine gelb, der andere grün dargestellt
<dframe> ich trage per crontab -e etwas ein. ps -ax zeigt auch an das mit der pid 1289 ein cron läuft allerdings wird das nicht ausgeführt. Woran kann das liegen ?
<MarcAurelio> petrolman, ok bei mir der eine rot. Und wie gesagt wenn ich auf Bildschirm erkennen gehe kommt bei beiden das gleiche raus... xD klar wenn noch gespiegelt oder nicht?
<jokrebel> hi
<dAnjou> ok, wieso bietet mir yakuake nur n paar schriften zur auswahl an und nicht alle?
<dAnjou> ich nutz gnome2 btw.
<Wessix> hi, kann man lubuntu über pxe installieren?
<ppq> dAnjou: nur monospace fonts
<ppq> dAnjou: wenn du mehr willst, besorg dir irgendwo noch mehr monospace sachen..
 * MarcAurelio unzufrieden das meine zwei Bildschirme nur das gleiche anzeigen. :(
<dAnjou> ppq: ich hab die ubuntu monospace font installiert und er zeigt sie nich
<dAnjou> ppq: und warum sollte ich nich auch ne nicht-monospace font wählen können?
<dAnjou> was hat die entwickler denn da wieder geritten? ich dachte ich wär hier "frei" /rant
<tobago>  ich hab den fitpc2 mit dem intel gma500 graphic chip. der support ist leider äußerst schlecht. die wiedergabe zeilen ist extrem langsam (ruckelige bilder). wie kann ich im aktuellen natty narwhal einen treiber installieren, der ruckelfreie bilder wiedergibt?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<geser> MarcAurelio: das ist normal, dass der eine Monitor rot und der andere grün ist (du kannst nämlich Tooltips zu Identifikation der Monitore einschalten)
<MarcAurelio> geser, erklären
<MarcAurelio> wie ich einschalten Tooltips oder meinst du die dinger die oben links bei jedem Bildschirm den Namen drin haben?
<jwi> tobago: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<tobago> jwi: well. which of them to use?
<geser> MarcAurelio: ja, genau die
<tobago> jwi: poulsbo is outdated and not working any more for natty narwhal
<tobago> mmmah DEUTSCH!
<tobago> jwi: welchen sollte ich nehmen?
<jwi> tja nu, mehr information als dort wirst du wahrscheinlich hier auch nicht kriegen :)
<tobago> jwi: poulsbo ist veraltet.
<jwi> poulsbo ist böse
<geser> MarcAurelio: ich habe auch zwei Monitore und dort ist auch einer "rot" und der andere "grün" (ich verwende den GNOME classic Desktop mit meiner ATI-Karte)
<MarcAurelio> bei classic hab ich die Herausforderung  das der den zweiten Bildschirm wenn ich den Gleiches Bild auf allen Bildschirmen hacken raus nehme gar nicht angezeigt wird. bei unity wird er aber angezeigt doch oben rechts bei beiden Bildschirmen kommt mir der gleiche name (immer noch im gespiegelten modus.
<geser> aber einmal in rot und einmal in grün? hast du zwei identische monitore?
<MarcAurelio> geser, nein hab nicht identische Monitore
<MarcAurelio> LG und Philips
<geser> hmm
<dAnjou> kann ich den ubuntu one sync irgendwie manuell auslösen?
<dAnjou> vllt. sogar mit nem panel applet?
<MarcAurelio> Xinerama?
<MarcAurelio> ,Xinerama?
<shetlandpony> Sorry MarcAurelio, ich weiss nichts ueber Xinerama, ich assoziiere aber ATI-Grafikkarten radeon damit
<anditouzani> hallo. ich habe ein panel an der oberen bildschirmkante, das ausgeblendet wird, wenn die maus nicht drauf zeigt. ist es möglich, dass das panel nicht mehr durch "draufzeigen" sondern durch klicken geöffnet wird? 
<MarcAurelio> ,xrandr?
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio, xrandr [aka randr] ist eine Erweiterung des X-Servers, welche das dynamische Wechseln verschiedener Einstellungen ermoeglicht..
<MarcAurelio> Ich habe 2 Bildschirme und würde jetzt gerne nur mal zum testen mit xrandr wenn das geht nur das Bild einmal auf dem einten Bildschirm anzeigen lasen und dann mal auf dem Anderen wie kann ich das tun?
<orst> hallo! kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar alternativen zu audacity nennen die etwas "leichter" sind ? für das was ich vor hab macht sich audidacity etwas umständlich irgendwie... will nur ein paar wav audio datein wieder zusammen setzen und als 1 file abspeichern..
<sdx23> MarcAurelio: Es gibt ne Wiki-Seite dazu. Für ersteres: xrandr --ouput LVDS1 --auto ; xrandr --ouput VGA1 --off # das andere sollte man sich dann erschließen können. Outputnamen können abweichen.
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: suchst Du vielleicht dies? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/randr …hab mit mehreren Monitoren leider keine Erfahrung.
<sdx23> orst: Es gibt diverse CLI-Tools dafür. Mitunter ffmpeg, wobei man sich da fragen kann, ob das nun wirklicht "leichter" ist.
<jokrebel> orst: Hier ein paar Auflistungen aus dem Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln#Programme-fuer-GNOME
<petrolman> orst, ich verwende für solche sachen sox
<petrolman> oder auch soxmix
<orst> also ne gui mit wellenformen is denk ich scho besser dami ichs auch an den richtigen stellen zusammenschneiden kann
<orst> danke jokrebel 
<orst> audacity bringt zur zeit auch alle 2 minuten plasma zum absturzaber irgendwie schneits keine wirklich guten sound editor mehr zugeben es sei den ich installier windows und steinberg wavelab ;)
<stephanmg> ist autotools-dev das richtige package für automake, autoconf etc?
<LetoThe2nd> stephanmg: nein, die pahete heissen einfach automake, autoconf, ...
<stephanmg> danke dir.
<LetoThe2nd> stephanmg: kp. tip für die zukunft: wenn man pakete nicht kennt ist z.b. packages.ubuntu.com recht hilfreich. und -dev pakete sind quasi immer die headerdateien, die braucht man wenn man was kompilieren will das direkt gegen ein paket linken will, nicht wenn man das oaket nur binär benutzt.
<stephanmg> k
<anditouzani> hallo. ich habe ein panel an der oberen bildschirmkante, das ausgeblendet wird, wenn die maus nicht drauf zeigt. ist es möglich, dass das panel nicht mehr durch "draufzeigen" sondern durch klicken geöffnet wird? 
<jokrebel> anditouzani: Gnome? viellecht über den Konfigurationseditor möglich. << http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel#Erweiterte-Konfigurationsmoeglichkeit >>
<MarcAurelio> Gestern konnte ich noch Musik hören heute nicht mehr. Wie geh ich jetzt da ran um herauszufinden an was es liegt?
<MarcAurelio> Ubuntu 11.04
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: Erst mal etwas konkreter werden ;-)
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: MP3? Webradio? welcher Player? …
<MarcAurelio> jokrebel, also in Banshee möcht ich gerne mp3 files höhren.
<MarcAurelio> ging gestern noch.
<linux4ever> hi
<MarcAurelio> Sound test gemacht gerade und höre auch Töne dort Audo-Einstellungen -> Hardware -> Lautsprechertest
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: startet Banshee nicht? oder kommt nur aus den Speakern kein Ton? Gehen die Systemklänge? … mehr Input bitte. Gestern gings noch ist nicht hilfreich.#
<MarcAurelio> Banshee ist offen
<linux4ever> Ich habe ein Powersaving-Probelm mit meinem Dell Studio 17" (es wacht nicht aus dem Standby auf). Nähere Infos: http://tinyurl.com/6fg2srg
<shetlandpony> linux4ever's tiny url:        Powersaving/Kernel-Problem bei Dell Studio 17&#34; › Notebooks und mobile Geräte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<MarcAurelio> Banshee startet, kick auf play und es passiert nichts wie ich jetzt gerade bemerke.
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: <nasezieh> kommen Fehlermeldungen? Hast Du es mit verschiedenen Files versucht? </nasezieh>
<MarcAurelio> zur zeit nur mp3. mom ich such noch wav fils
<koegs> starte banshee über die console und schaue ob da was passiert, sobald du eine aktion startest
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: Starte Banshee testhalber mal aus dem Terminal. Vielleicht kommen dann ja hilfreiche Meldungen.
<MarcAurelio> jokrebel, hat sich erledigt Laufwerk sollte man vorher halt schon mounten. Wie kann ich das beim start up mounten?
<koegs> ,fstab?
<shetlandpony> koegs, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: CD-Laufwerk? oder HD? Externe?
<MarcAurelio> HD
<koegs> da du dir alles aus der nase ziehen lässt, lies doch einfach den fstab-Artikel...
<jokrebel> …jo…
<m3t4lukas> hey leute, weiß jemand, wie man das me-menu von 11.04 verändert...
<jokrebel> m3t4lukas: Da mir me-menu nichts sagt hab ich Google befragt und diesen ewig langen Artikel gefunden. Vielleicht hilft Dir der ja weiter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<jokrebel> m3t4lukas: oder etwas kürzer aber deutsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MeMenu
<simon_ftw> guten abend.ich bekomme nach dem cd-brennen immer eine message-box mit "Die CD/DVD konnte nicht ausgeworfen werden. Dies ist jedoch erforderlich, um die aktuelle Operation fortzusetzen." Die gebrannte CD ist aber okay. Kennt jemand eine Lösung um den CD Auswurf zu ermöglichen?
<linux4ever> simon_ftw: Das Problem hatte ich auch schon ...
<linux4ever> simon_ftw: Ignorieren ...
<jokrebel> simon_ftw: K3B benutzen oder diese meldung einfach ingnorieren und CD per Knopfdruck auswerfen.
<lolmatic> oder nero linux :D
<NTQ> Hallo. Weiß jemand, warum meine Dropbox nur sporadisch Dateien aktualisiert. Da steht schon ewig, dass 6 Dateien heruntergeladen werden, aber es tut sich nichts.
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> .oO( zumindest nicht _ohne_ genauere Informationen )
<jokrebel> NTQ: aber vielleicht weiß ja da einer im Forum mehr: http://forums.dropbox.com/
<NTQ> jokrebel: Nunja. Ich weiß nicht welche genaueren Informationen ich geben könnte. Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64. Dropbox wurde ganz normal als deb installiert.
<Lysi> hp 625 wireless erfolglos, broadcom 4313 wird erkannt, aber kein access point. Lt. Wiki fehlt dann der Treiber, wie soll ich an den ohne I-net kommen?
<Wedelwolf> NTQ ewig seit dem Starten vom computer oder schon ueber wochen?
<NTQ> Wedelwolf: Nach einem Neustart läuft es meistens eine Zeit lang richtig und alles, was bisher nicht synchronisiert war, wird synchronisiert. Aber jetzt gerade wird wieder gar nichts synchronisiert. Hab grad auch noch zwei Dateien geändert und da steht, sie werden hochgeladen, aber 700 Bytes sollten nicht so lange dauern.
<Lysi> WL ist eth1, LAN eth0 (wo steht last used 1h ago), obwohl kein LAN-kabel dran war; ist nur verbunden mit Router.
<Wedelwolf> NTQ welche version?
<NTQ> Dropbox weiß ich gerade nicht. Aber Ubuntu ist 10.04 LTS x64
<Wedelwolf> dropbox (-> einstellungen -> konto) weil ich hatte dasselbe problem ebenfalls mal
<NTQ> Wedelwolf: Version 1.1.35
<NTQ> vielleicht deinstalliere ich dropbox mal wieder und nehm das repository wie es im ubuntuusers-wiki steht
<Wedelwolf> humm.... komisch
<NTQ> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die selbe version hast?
<NTQ> Wedelwolf: 
<Wedelwolf>  NTQ jep. aber ich hab dazwischen ubuntu neu aufgesetzt
<NTQ> hm
<NTQ> ja, meins ist schon ziemlich alt
<jokrebel> gn8
<Olytibar> Hey. Ich hatte eben die tolle Idee, den Treiber für meine Grafikkarte von der Nvidia-Website zu installieren … inzwischen ist mir eingefallen, dass ich vorher einfach den aus den Paketquellen genommen habe. :-/ Wenn mein PC nun beim Starten X/gdm (nutze 11.04 mit Gnome3, 64bit) laden möchte, flackert der Bildschirm auf, weiter passiert nichts.  Auf dem Bildschirm kann man neben einigen anderen Meldungen „Starting GNOME Displa
<Olytibar> kopiert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400622/
<delk> Hallo, habe Probleme mit php mailversand kann das an einem Packetfehler liegen den ich  installiert habe über apt-get install? es dauert sehr lange bis php die mail verschickt die Seite lädt lange sollte ich die programme entfernen?
<bekks> "Paket" - und nein, liegt nicht am Paket, sondern am Setup des Mailservers.
<Olytibar> Ah, es ist mir gelungen, das Problem zu lösen: nvidia-current neuinstallieren, dabei werden dann auch die Kernelmodule neu generiert → läuft wieder. ☺
<natschil> hat jemand schon mal eine passive fritz isdn karte zum klappen gekriegt? Ich habe hier nach ubuntuforums den dkms driver installiert, aber isdnctrl gibt mir "Can't open /dev/isdnctrl or /dev/isdn/isdnctrl: No such device"...was ist denn die einfachste art eine nummer zu dialen durch ein isdn interface?
<bekks> "wählen".
<bekks> Und wenn es schon das Device nicht gibt, musst Du kontrollieren, ob das entsprechende Modul überhaupt geladen ist.
<natschil> bekks: stimmt, "wählen"
<natschil> bekks: also die datei /dev/isdnctrl gibt es schon. 
<chestnut> Moin! Gibt es für Ubuntu 11.04 auch eine Kommandozeilen/Minimalinstallation, wie im Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation) beschrieben?
<ppq> chestnut: ja, mit der alternate- oder netboot-cd
<chestnut> ppq: Hm, dann muss ich die Option auf der alternate-CD übersehen haben. Weißt Du näheres?
<chestnut> ppq: Ah verflixt, hab' gefunden
<ppq> chestnut: leider nein, ich nutze immer die netboot-cd. ist mir neu, dass das nicht mehr geht. hast du auch alle optionsmenüs des isolinux bootmenüs durchgeguckt? F2 F3 F4 usw
<ppq> ok :)
<chestnut> ppq: Ich bin aber auch blöde, hatte "Check disk for defects" ausgewählt und mich gewundert, warum die Kommandozeilen-Option nicht unter "Modes" auftaucht ...
<chestnut> ppq: Vielen Dank und sorry für die Störung!
<aptsu> Hallo, mein apt macht mir Probleme. Mir ist vor etwa 30 minuten mein Internet zusammen gebrochen dabei lief ein apt-get install programmname
<aptsu> nun kommt es bei install und remove befehlen zu abstuerzen
<aptsu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aptsu> kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<uboy> Erzeugt aptitude ebenfalls die Abstürze?
<bekks> E: ist kein absturz.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du, und welcher Befehl führt zu welche kompletten Ausgabe?
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? aptsu
<shetlandpony> aptsu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<TheInfinity> darein bitte aptsu
<aptsu> sekunge
<aptsu> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/402393/
<aptsu> dies kommt wnen ich apt-get install programmname ausfuehre das programm spielt soweit keine rolle
<uboy> und was kommt, wenn du aptitude install program aufrufst?
<aptsu> ebenfalls diese meldung
<aptsu> nutze ubuntu 11.04
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe bitte - und den Befehl, der diese Ausgabe verursacht bitte.
<bekks> nopaste bitte auch mal lsb_release -a
<aptsu> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/402399/
<aptsu> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/402400/
<uboy> config.dat  is locked!
<bekks> Das ist ein 10.10, kein 11.04
<aptsu> über die letzte ausgabe bin ich verwundert ich dachte das hier nun nach einem upgrade 11.04 läuft
<k1l> aptsu: apt-get upgrade ist kein versions-upgrade. und root ist man unter ubuntu nicht. da nutzt man sudo
<aptsu> ich erhalte ja sogar nach einem start die moeglichkeit auf gnome zu verzichten und das neuere zu nutzen deshalb sollte es ja 11.04 sein
<DBold> nabend
<aptsu> hmm, wie entsperre ich den die config?
<aptsu> config.dat?
<uboy> Welcher Prozess könnte denn die config.dat sperren?
<bekks> aptsu: Da das Update noch nicht vollständig ist, ist es noch ein 10.10
<aptsu> achso
<DBold> wie kann ich denn mit vbox usb geräte durchreichen?, ich finde erstmal in dem programm selber keine optionen dafür
<bekks> DBold: Was für Geräte?
<aptsu> hmm also das problem trat ja nun erst auf als während apt-get install die internet verbindung weg war
<k1l> ,virtualbox? DBold 
<shetlandpony> DBold, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<DBold> bekks, eine externe soundkarte :>
<aptsu> ich versuch mal reboot
<bekks> DBold: WAS für eine externe Soundkarte? Firewire? USB?
<DBold> usb
<uboy> aptsu, Prozessliste schon durchgesehen?
<bekks> Guest Additions installieren, USB2 Suuport aktivieren in der VM, vorher noch den User der Gruppe vboxusers zuordnen, ausloggen, neu einloggen, und darauf achten, dass Du vbox in Version 4.0.8 installiert hast.
<uboy> lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<k1l> uboy: er ist schon wieder weg
<uboy> ok, habe die Join/Part Messages deaktiviert
<bekks> Welchen Sinn und Zweck ein Reboot auch immer haben soll an der Stelle.
<bekks> Er wird wiederkommen :)
<uboy> MarcAurelio, kannst du mittlerweile deinen zweiten Monitor nutzen?
<uboy> traceroute funktioniert bei mir unter Ubuntu 11.04. nicht,  mtr ebenfalls nicht, ping selbst geht aber. Es passiert einfach nichts, es werden keine Statistikdaten erzeugt
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von traceroute bei Dir?
<MarcAurelio> uboy, nein
<bekks> Wirklich "nichts"? Oder wartest Du einfach nur nicht lange genug?
<uboy> Bei den Hops werden nur Sternchen erzeugt, ich starte gerade parallel mal Ubuntu LTS
<bekks> Also ist alles in Ordnung.
<bekks> Die * haben schon Ihren Sinn bei der Ausgabe :)
<uboy> Bei der LTS Version bekomme ich vernünftige Ausgaben
<bekks> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
<uboy> Wieso :)
<bekks> Weil ich weiß, wie die * enstehen - kann man auch nachlesen, in man traceroute :)
<MarcAurelio> Ich hab ein mic an meiner Soundkarte angeschlossen nur Ubuntu hat keine Eingabe. Für infos braucht ihr damit ihr mir helfen könnt dazu?
<uboy> bekks, verstehe ich nicht, warum bekomme ich in der einen Version für die selbe IP-Adresse die erwartete Ausgabe, bei der anderen Version die Timeouts?
<DBold> hi
<javra> hi, bin ich der erste bei dem unter ubuntu 11.04 das einstellen einer compose-taste nicht tut?
<javra> hab in den tastatureinstellungen die compose-taste auf die linke windows-taste gesetzt
<javra> jetzt fungiert die windowstaste nicht mehr als oeffner fuer dieses menu, aber als composetaste wirkt sich auch nicht
<javra> x-server schon neu gestartet
<DerMich0r> moinmoin
<DerMich0r> ein programm was ich gerade compilen will benötigt wxWidgets, gibt es das in den standard repos von 10.04 LTS ?
<DerMich0r> ich hab dazu im wiki und forum nix wirklich hilfreiches gefunden
<dAnjou> DerMich0r: probieren geht über studieren
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ bietet die möglichkeit nach dateien in paketen zu suchen
<dAnjou> wer kompilieren will, muss eigeninitiative zeigen
<dAnjou> hilfreicher wärs übrigens, zu wissen, welches programm du da hast
<DerMich0r> das programm nennt sich gtimelapse
<DerMich0r> hm, also wenn ich mich nicht irre müsste das dann libwx* sein ne?
<ppq> libgphoto2-2-dev libwxbase2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev
<ppq> installier das bitte mit 'sudo checkinstall' statt dem gewohnten 'sudo make install'
<ppq> --> ubuntuusers wiki zu checkinstall, kompilieren etc
<DerMich0r> ah danke :)
<fightling> hab hier probleme mit empathy auf naugthy beim verbinden mit jabber.ccc.de - gibt n'en "Network Error" - jemand eine Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-08
<voodoopapst> nabend zusammen
<rref> hallo, wie kann ich in ubuntu in der konsole gleichzeitig ein up und ein download starten ? mit scp ; geht das überhaupt?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' schreibt in der 1. Zeile aus: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." Was bedeutet 'InRelease'?
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' meldet: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." Wie kann ich das reparieren?
<elmargol> gibt es eigentlich ein cp was bei extrem vielen kleinen dateien besser funktioniert? mit threads oder so?
<joschi> elmargol: das ist keine übermäßig gute idee. moderne festplatten sind schnell im sequentiellen zugriff, bei random access wird die zugriffszeit höher
<elmargol> hmm die festplatte schon aber das dateisystem ist doch übelst langsam
<elmargol> kann man sich das irgendwie anzeigen lassen wieviel ein pid schreibt?
<geser> iotop eventuell
<elmargol> das ding schreibt zwischen 1 und 6MB /s
<elmargol> das muss doch schneller gehen
<elmargol> das problem ist vermutlich die latency von usb oder?
<sash_> Ist das n Stick oder ne Platte?
<elmargol> sind 2 platten
<elmargol> und auf der platte sind 4 backups von / sind paar millionen files *g+
<joschi> elmargol: was für ein dateisystem?
<sash_> Tipp: USB NTFS auf USB NTFS :)
<elmargol> ext3 beide
<joschi> elmargol: schalte während des kopiervorgangs das journal ab und danach wieder an - stabile stromversorgung vorausgesetzt
<joschi> elmargol: bzw. journal_data_writeback an
<elmargol> geht leider nicht zu laufzeit *g+
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ist die datei vielleicht ziemlich gross? e.g. > 4GB?
<joschi> elmargol: dann häng die zielpartition kurz aus, aktiviere die option und hänge sie wieder ein
<elmargol> LetoThe2nd: nein das sind millionen winzige dateien
<joschi> elmargol: bzw. mount -o remount [...] sollte tun.
<elmargol> [28002.950939] EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: cannot change data mode on remount. The filesystem is mounted in data=ordered mode and you try to remount it in data=writeback mode.
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' meldet: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." Wie kann ich das reparieren?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<bullgard4> ’~$ sudo ubuntu-bug update-manager' erzeugt die Meldung: "Ungültiger Problembericht. Konnte Paket- oder Quellpaket-Namen nicht bestimmen." Wie kann man das reparieren?
<lookbehind> Hey Ho, bräuchte mal kurz ne kleine Gedächtnis-Auffrischung... Ich versuche ein ISO-File von einer CD zu erstellen, mittels "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso", dd meldet mir aber einen "Eingabe/Ausgabefehler" und die Datei wird nur ~1,7 MB groß (müsste eigentlich was bei 600MB haben)... Ich weiß aber, dass ich mit dd schonmal Images von CDs erstellt habe. Was hab ich übersehen/vergessen?
<TheInfinity> lookbehind: klingt nach entweder kopierschutz oder cd rom fehler oder cd kaputt
<LetoThe2nd> man kanns noch mal mit dd_rescue bzw. cp probieren, aber im allgemeinen stimme ich infinity zu
<lookbehind> Hm... letzteres wäre mal ganz ungünstig... aber ich kann eigentlich noch drauf zugreifen... *kratz*
<thebastl> morgen
<thebastl> gibts für evolution schon irgendein plugin oder irgendetwas, dass die neue google tasks api benutzt?
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-get update; E: Encountered a section with no Package: header' Wie kann ich das reparieren?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: zwei Moeglichkeiten: entweder es ist in der sources.list (oder in einer Datei in dem fast gleichnamigen Verzeichnis), dann da, mit einem Texteditor. 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: zweite Moeglichkeit: es kommt von einem Repository, welches seine Paketquellen kaputt gemacht hat: Du gar nicht, aber Du kannst es spaeter noch mal probieren, und wenn es gleich bleibt: melden, dem Betreiber
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Was meinst Du mit "in einer Datei in dem fast gleichnamigen Verzeichnis" genau?
<Fuchs> in etwa das, was ich sage  *vermut* 
<Fuchs> da /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  drin liegen Dateien, die mit der sources.list zusammengefuehrt werden
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Tut mir leid: Ich versteh nicht, was Du damit meinst.
<Fuchs> also kann der Fehler in der sources.list, einer beliebigen Datei in obigem Verzeichnis oder auf dem Server sein 
<Fuchs> in Faellen 1 und 2 kannst Du das selber korrigieren, im Fall 3 nicht
<bullgard4> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich, was Du sagen willst. --  Ich guck mal.
<Amon-san> moin. ich hätte mal die frage ob man beeinflussen kann, wie oft der laptop unter ubuntu dinge auf die festplatte schreibt. und ob derartige schreibvorgänge einfluss auf die akkulaufzeit haben
<Fuchs> Amon-san: ja, ja. 
<Fuchs> Amon-san: htop oder iotop sagen Dir, wer schreibt. Beinflussen kannst Du das, in dem Du die entsprechenden Programme erziehst. Weitere Moeglichkeiten, die ich hinten und vorne nicht empfehlen kann, sind diverse Mountoptionen wie noatime 
<lookbehind> hat jemand Erfahrung mit ddrescue? Ist das normal, dass der ne knappe Stunde braucht um eine ~700MB CD in ein ISO zu verwandeln?
<Nightwolf> kommt drauf an wie viele lesefehler es gibt
<lookbehind> bis jetzt einen
<Amon-san> Fuchs, und was das loggin in diverse dateien angeht, was systemseitig passiert, kann man da angreifen?
<Fuchs> Amon-san: man kann, aber ich wuerde da sehr gut abwaegen zwischen Aufwand und Ertrag 
<Fuchs> Amon-san: wirf htop an. Wenn Du die Platten auf "schlaf, wenn nichts zu tun" einstellst, dann sagt Dir das frueh genug, welche Programme die Platte immer wieder aufwecken und wie viel Strom das verbraucht
<Fuchs> Amon-san: dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, ob es Dir wert ist, da einen Riegel zu schieben
<Amon-san> ok, danke für die tippy
<Amon-san> *s
<Applesouce> Hi
<Applesouce> ihr müsst mir dringend helfen
<Applesouce> meine Benutzeroberfläche ist mehr oder weniger weg....
<Robert_Zenz> Applesouce, definiere: Mehr oder weniger weg.
<Applesouce_> ok da bin ich wieder
<Applesouce_> ist jemand da der gerade die Zeit hat mir zu helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> Applesouce_, definiere: Mehr oder weniger weg.
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Applesouce_ 
<shetlandpony> Applesouce_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Applesouce_> ok
<Applesouce_> also seit 11.04 hat man doch diesen Launcher
<Applesouce_> und die Leiste oben und so
<Applesouce_> sind beide weg
<Applesouce_> seit gestern
<Applesouce_> hab bei ccsm was gemacht
<Applesouce_> ich glaub unity ausgestellt, aber ich hab's mittlerweile wieder an gemacht weil ich's übers Terminal gestartet habe
<Applesouce_> aber es ändert nicht
<Applesouce_> s
<Robert_Zenz> ,enter? Applesouce_
<shetlandpony> Applesouce_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Robert_Zenz> Applesouce_, Im Ubuntu-Classic Modus funktioniert alles (beim Login auswählen)?
<Applesouce_> Ok sorry das ist nur dieser Adrenalinkick den es mir gibt wenn ich mein Ubuntu nicht selbst fixxen kann^^
<Applesouce_> ich komme garnicht zum Log-In
<Applesouce_> bin automatisch drin
<Applesouce> Und die leiste oben um mich abzumelden ist nicht da
<Applesouce> Das Terminal kann ich jedoch starten. Ich komme auch ins CCSM
<Applesouce> Mein Unityplugin war schon wieder auf aus gestellt. Ich hab es wieder angestellt, ich versuche mal zu rebooten mal schauen ob es dann besser funktioniert
<Applesauce> So, alles wieder im Lot, der hat die Einstellung beim ersten Mal einfach nicht übernommen :D danke für euer Dasein
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<exiton> hallo, hat jemand erfahrung mit sbackup? ich moechte eine datei wieder herstellen, er scheint auch das backup herunter geladen zu haben in dem die datei liegt, aber jetzt passiert nix mehr und die datei wurde auch niht wieder hergerstellt
<exiton> es erscheint nur eine nachicht "Restoring, this might take some time ..."
<Applesouce> Wie lange ist das schon so?
<exiton> einige minuten, es gibt aber auch keinen prozess, der grade wild am rumrechnen ist oder so
<Applesouce> Hast du manuelle oder automatische Backups?
<exiton> ok, ich habs gefunden, er hat einscheinend einen ordner erstellt in dem die datei drinn liegt
<exiton> tmpdKohfg mit rootrechten
<exiton> muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen
<Applesouce> ok
<Applesouce> Kannst du das nicht in der Config ändern O.o
<exiton> was kann ich aendern?
<Applesouce> Wohin das speichert
<exiton> na er hat mich gefrat wo ich das hinspeichern will, und ich dachte das er da direkt die datei hinspeichtert. er hat aber diesen Ordner mit einem komischen Namen angelegt und keine nachicht ausgegeben das er fertig ist
<Adu> join /german-elite
<Adu> join #DasWahreAbseits
<Fuchs> Adu: nicht ganz. /join suchst Du. 
<bullgard4> exiton: "sbackup:  This tool has been written with Google sponsorship during Summer of Code 2005 with mentoring help from Ubuntu." Wenn Du später fortgeschrittener bist, dann leg Dir ein komfortableres Backup-Werkzeug zu.
<exiton> bullgard4: z.b.?
<bullgard4> exiton: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsnapshot . Du mußt aber mit disem Werkzeug erst einmal warm werden; es ist nur über die Kommandozeile zu bedienen.
<exiton> bullgard4: hm, hoert sich gut an, aber sbackup scheint ja jetzt zu laufen
<bullgard4> Viel Spaß!
<sepplmaster> hey!
<sepplmaster> ich habe ubuntu 11.04 installiert und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert, das problem ist dass wenn ich bei grub windows auswähle windows nicht startet. der bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dann habe ich wieder das grub auswahlmenü. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<bullgard4> sepplmaster: Und /var/log/syslog gibt zu diesem zeitpunkt keine relevante medlung aus?
<sepplmaster> bullguard4: ich schau nach...
<lokod> Hallo, kann mir jemand eine alternative zu sendmail empfehlen? Postifx ist zur zeit zu viel für mich und sendmail lädt sehr lange bei php seiten.
<TheInfinity> lokod: *angst* was hat sendmail mit dem laden von php zu tun? Oo
<sepplmaster> bullguard4: ich wüsste nicht nach was ich suchen soll
<mgolisch> sepplmaster: ist denn das dort angegebene device richtig?
<bullgard4> sepplmaster: Nach dem genauen Zeitunkt, zu dem der Bildschirm dunkel geworden ist.
<sepplmaster> mgolisch: ich glaube schon. wie kann ich da genau reinschauen? ich war unter system 
<sepplmaster> *protokoll, bin ich da richtig?
<lokod> ich nutze sendmail wenn ich nun die mailfunktion nutze dauert das sehr lange bis die seite fertig geladen ist
<lokod> ist sendmail nicht installiert ist die seite auch schnell geladen warum auch immer?:D
<mgolisch> naja schau halt in die grub.cfg oder wie das viech heisst
<mgolisch> ob da die richtige partition angegeben ist
<deem> /boot/grub/grub.cfg =)
<sepplmaster> mgolisch: da blicke ich nicht ganz durch. es sollte schon die richtige angegeben sein, aber welche ist hd0? dev/sda2 stimmt schon...
<mgolisch> ansonsten wuerd ich mal den artikel im wiki lesen
<mgolisch> da steht auch einiges zur fehlerbehebung drinne
<sepplmaster> mgolisch: hab ich schon versucht aber da komme ich nicht weiter
<tobago> welche wlan karte, im low budget segment (evtl. aus'm mediamarkt oder so) wird von ubuntu sehr gut unterstützt (möglixhst out of the box)
<tobago> ?
<tobago> also welche wlan karte wird im allgemeinen empfohlen?
<bullgard4> tobago: Hast Du schon die HCL konsultiert?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? tobago 
<shetlandpony> tobago: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> ,hcl? tobago 
<shetlandpony> tobago: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> da man gerade bei den billigen eh nie weiss was fürn chip drin ist: schicken lassen, ausprobieren, wenn nicht geht, zurück. fertig.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: hatte mir diese gekauft, weil ich dachte,  die muss laufen: http://www.tuxhardware.de/product_info.php?info=p258_WLAN-Conceptronic-300-Mbit-s-WLAN-PCI-Karte.html
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uwho2u | Tuxhardware -  WLAN Conceptronic 300 Mbit/s WLAN PCI-Karte 8714909018531
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: aber ich kriege sie nicht zum laufen.
 * LetoThe2nd wüsste nicht, was da zu erwidern wäre.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und wenn in der artikelbeschreibung schon ein seitenlanger roman dabei ist wie man da irgendwelche treiber kompilieren soll, würde mich das massiv abschrecken )
<jwi> tobago: rt3062 war für den natty kernel noch EXPERIMENTAL (und dementsprechend nicht aktiviert)
<jwi> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.1-oneiric/ sollte es aber aktiviert haben - alternativ auf compat-wireless-26.39 warten
<tobago> jwi: war? d.h. ist nicht mehr experimental? hast du das hierher: http://ircbots.debian.net/factoid.php?key=rt3562sta ?
<jwi> tobago: mainline-treiber [rt2x00], siehe kernel repository - die sta-treiber sind nicht sonderlich interessant bzw. werden mit oneric wohl sowieso verschwinden
<Mathis> hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<Mathis> würde gerne Ubuntu 11.04 auf einem älteren Rechner ohne Netzwerkverbindung installieren
<Mathis> zudem benötige ich darauf entweder OpenOffice Base oder LibreOffice Base
<Mathis> habe testweise das ganze mal in eine VM installiert und dabei die Netzwerkverbindung gekappt
<Mathis> leider lässt sich LibreOffice Base anscheinend nicht ohne Netzwerkverbindung installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: alles lässt sich ohne netzwerk installieren - wenn alle abhängigkeiten vorliegen.
<dadrc> Musst du halt vorher die Pakete runterladen
<Mathis> das ist ja meist das Problem bei solchen Situationen...
<Mathis> welche Pakete bräuchte ich denn dann?
<dadrc> Das wird dir der Paketmanager sagen, wenn du ihm sagst, dass er Libreoffice-Base installieren soll
<Mathis> der sagt mir garnix
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: schauen was er gerne hätee, runterladen, wiederholen. itereativer prozess.
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: dpkg sagt dir sicher, was es gerne hätte.
<jokrebel> Mathis: Synaptic hat da eine schöne Funktion dafür eingebaut.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ah ja?
<Mathis> ich hab das Ubuntu Software Center benutzt
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: ne?
<dadrc> synaptic an, libreoffice-base markieren, file → generate download script
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: das war ausnahmsweise mal keine sarkastische gegenfrage, sondern erstaunen :-)
<dAnjou> shortcut für "immer im vordergrund" in gnome2 + compiz?
<Mathis> tja, duuum... Synaptic bietet nur libreoffice-base-core
<Mathis> aber nicht libreoffice-base
<Fuchs> dAnjou: das, dass in ccsm gesetzt ist, afaik kein default
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: nimm die richtige suchfunktion und nicht die verhunzte schnellsuche :-)
<dadrc> Also, ich hab hier libreoffice-base
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: die gibt das selbe Ergebnis aus
<Mathis> dadrc: hast du auch deinen Rechner im Netzwerk?
<dadrc> ja, aber was hat das damit zu tun?
<Mathis> na weil ich einen Rechner installieren muss, der keinen Internet-Zugang hat
<dadrc> ja, aber was hat das mit der Paketliste zu tun? Der Filter von Synaptic muckt einfach ein bisschen. Mit Filter 'libreoffice' und etwas Scrollen findet man libreoffice-base
<LetoThe2nd> seh ich jetzt auch nicht den zusammenhang. und es ist offensichtlich in den repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libreoffice-base
<Mathis> dadrc: Schnellauswahlfilter?
<dadrc> Damit hab ich das eben gemacht, ja... der ist aber wie gesagt dann und wann mal ein wenig zickig
<dadrc> Mit der echten Suche findet man das Paket sofort
<Mathis> es ist kein Paket mit dem Namen "libreoffice-base" vorhanden
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: darf ich mal ganz doof fragen, von welcher ominösen cd du da installierst?
<Mathis> und die "echte" Suche findet nur libreoffice-base-core als Paket
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: die offizielle 11.04 Installations-CD
<Mathis> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<LetoThe2nd> (hat die wer gerade greifbar für nen vm-boot um das gegenzuchecken? ich müssts erst runterladen)
<Mathis> habt ihr etwa nicht diese Version installiert?
<Mathis> naja, wahrscheinlich eine ältere, die einfach immer nur geupdatet wurde
<dadrc> (Frisches xubuntu 11.04 amd64, aber das wird OT)
<Mathis> dadrc: DVD oder CD?
<dadrc> CD
<Mathis> ich könnte ja mal xubuntu probieren
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: nein, aber die einzig denkbare problemursache *könnte* sein, dass die quellenlisten auf der livecd das paket tatsächlich nicht beinhalten. ergo müsste es jemand mit nem live-boot dieser cd gegentesten.
<ppq> afaik ist bei live-betrieb universe nicht aktiviert
<ppq> ok, libreoffice ist nicht in universe, nevermind
<Mathis> ich werd mal schauen, obs auf der DVD ist
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: dachts mir doch.
<Mathis> bin ich also doch nicht so blöd, um Ubuntu zu bedienen?
<deem> hab grade ne vm an. ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<dadrc> Also, auf meiner xubuntu-CD ist es drauf
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: kann man noch nicht bestätigen oder verneinen :-)
<deem> libreoffice-base ist da vorhanden
<dadrc> Was anderes hab ich gerade nicht
<Mathis> deem: ist die VM im Netz online?
<deem> Mathis: nein
<dadrc> Mathis, schmeiß mal bitte ein Terminal an und gib apt-cache show libreoffice-base ein
<Mathis> toll, Verbindung unterbrochen
<deem> synaptic zeigt mir auch hier libreoffice-base an, allerding ziemlich weit unten
<Mathis> deem: ich gehe auf Alle, dann zeigt der alle Pakete an
<Mathis> dann gehe ich auf Suche und gebe libreoffice-base ein
<Mathis> Durchsuchen: Beschreibung und Name
<Mathis> das einzige Paket, das dann bei Suchen herauskommt ist "libreoffice-base-core"
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht mal nur nach libreoffice suchen....
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: libreoffice-base-core, -calc, -common, -core, -draw, -emailmerge, -gnome, -gtk, -impress, -math, -style-human, -writer
<Mathis> das ist alles an libreoffice-Paketen
<deem> Mathis: ich weiß nicht was du da machst, aber der zeigt bei mir noch sehr viel mehr als nur libreoffice an, wenn ich das in synaptic suche
<Mathis> Paralleluniversum?
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet da langsam ernsthaft, dass die cd entgegen aller auskunft einfach nicht 100%ig original ist.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: das is bestimmt ein snowlinux :D
<Mathis> das ISO-Image nimmt 718.583.808 Bytes ein
<Mathis> kann das jemand verifizieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: tu das doch selbst, dafür gibts checksummen.
<jokrebel> .oO( vielleicht über die Checksumme testen? )
<Mathis> habe die CD sich selbst prüfen lassen
<Mathis> "Check finished: no errors found"
<jokrebel> Mathis: sollte bedeuten, dass die Checksumme der CD mit der dort hinterlegten übereinstimmt - IMHO aber nicht, dass sie auch mit der Check-Summe der echten Ubuntu-ISO übereinstimmen muss.
<Mathis> ich bin eher für die Multiversen-Theorie...
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<Mathis> dass ich in einem anderen Universum bin als ihr und diese Chatverbindung die Brücke ist zwischen beiden
<Mathis> habe die ISO jetzt erneut heruntergeladen, diesmal von hier: http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<shetlandpony> Mathis's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u9t8un
<jokrebel> Mathis: dann lass Dir mal die Checksummen aus unserem Universum rüberbeamen <g>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Mathis> man bemerke, ich installiere Ubuntu 11.04 ohne Netzwerkverbindung
<jokrebel> Mathis: hatte das nicht vorhin jemand mittels dieser Live-CD-Boot gegengeprüft?
<Mathis> kann ja sein, dass normalerweise während der Installation eine aktuellere Paketliste heruntergeladen wird
<JSeann2> moin
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: *denk* du hättest es jetzt ja in der ganzen zeit mal installieren könne, dann die netzwerkverbindung herstellen, dann das downloadscript generieren. da dann bei der installation auch keine verbindung da war, muss das script damit identisch und passend auch für die unverbundene maschine sein, nicht? *denk*
<JSeann2> ich habe ein problem einen ipv6to4 tunnel einzurichten ich bin nach folgender anleitung vorgegangen, aber nichts passiert : http://mirrors.bieringer.de/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO-de/conf-ipv6-in-ipv4-point-to-point-tunnels.html
<shetlandpony> JSeann2's url: http://tinyurl.com/2e5onr
<Mathis> jokrebel: selbst wenn es nur auf der Live-CD verfügbar ist - was bringt mir das, wenn es nicht mit auf die HD installiert wird
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: gerne, wenn denn das Paket überhaupt angezeigt würde, was aber nicht ist
<JSeann2> kann mir jemand helfen von anfang an mal so einen tunnel einzurichten, das ich das für einen vortrag brauche
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis:paketliste aktualisiert?
<jokrebel> Mathis: wenn es auf der LiveCD ist läßt es sich von dort aus auch auf die HD installieren.
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: nein
<LetoThe2nd> kopf->tisch
<Mathis> der andere Rechner wird auch keine Internetverbindung haben, wie soll ich denn dort die Paketliste aktualisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> gnaaaaaaah+
<LetoThe2nd> ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?!? du nimmst einen rechner, der bei der installation keine netzwerkverbindung hat. _dann_ gibts du ihm eine und aktualierst die liste. ergo: er kriegt das wissen über die repositories, installiert aber nichts daraus. wenn du dann mit diesem rechner ein downloadscript erzeugst, muss es logischerweise die selben abhängigkeiten berücksichtigen wie bei dem rechner, der nie ein netzwerk kriegt. also pas
<Fuchs> ,512? LetoThe2nd 
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: also im allgemeinen kümmert sich irssi doch da drum, oder? wo fehlts denn?
<Mathis> witzig...
<Fuchs> nach pas 
<Fuchs> in netzwerk kriegt. also pas  << 
<Fuchs> vermutlich fehlen nur zwei Zeichen. 
<LetoThe2nd> der nie ein netzwerk kriegt. also passt das, was du mit diesem script  ziehst logischerweise auch. oder seh ich da irgendwas total verkehrt?
<LetoThe2nd> muss ich das jetzt echt hier durchexerzieren?
<Mathis> meine Annahme über das Downloadscript-Verhalten bestand darin, dass mir ein Downloadlink erzeugt wird, welches das einzelne Paket herunterladen wird.
<LetoThe2nd> Mathis: falsche annahme.
<Mathis> okay, ich probiere es aus
<Mathis> nach der Aktualisierung wird nun auch libreoffice-base angezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> eben, und dann jetzt eben das downloadscript bauen und alles das was damit runtergeladen wird zusammen ist das, was du auf dem unvernetzten rechner brauchst.
<Mathis> so, jetzt habe ich die notwendigen Pakete zusammengestellt, jetzt muss ich das Script erstellen lassen?
<jokrebel> Mathis: genau
<Mathis> jetzt muss ich das Script wohl laufen lassen, um die Pakete zu erhalten
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<Mathis> was soll dieses "..." bedeuten?
<LetoThe2nd> $ANDIESERSTELLEEINFÜGENWASICHMIRWOHLGEDACHTABERNICHTGESAGTBZWGETIPPTHABE
<jokrebel> Mathis: Wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten in der Zeitung verwendet zB. unter selbsterklärenden Witzbildern als Platzhalter für "ohne Worte" </OT>
<Mathis> jetzt kopiere ich die heruntergeladenen Dateien auf meinen USB-Stick
<Mathis> und jetzt müssten sich die Pakete installieren lassen am Offline-Rechner
<Mathis> ich kann zwar in synaptic den Ordner auswählen mit den heruntergeladenen Dateien darin, aber danach passiert nichts weiter
<Mathis> der Anwenden-Knopf bleibt weiterhin grau
<jokrebel> Mathis: auch das geht wieder übers kontext-menü
<Mathis> ich verstehe das so: in Synaptic gehe ich auf Datei -> Heruntergeladene Pakete hinzufügen
<jokrebel> ja
<Mathis> dann suche ich den Ordner aus, Synaptic fügt die Pakete zu meiner Liste hinzu und ich müsste nur auf "Anwenden" drücken
<Mathis> dann werden die Pakete installiert
<Mathis> aber der "Anwenden" Knopf bleibt grau
<Mathis> in dem Sinne nützen mir die heruntergeladenen Pakete nichts
<LetoThe2nd> immer dieses gui-foo.... in den ordner gehen, sudo dpkg -i *, fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei das zugegebenermassen zwar ne menge fehler wirft, aber dennoch zu funktionieren scheint. sollte man sich bei gelegenheit mal genauer ansehen.)
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: sehr intuitiv und nicht weniger fehlerbehaftet... "Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: <jede Menge libreoffice-Pakete>"
<LetoThe2nd> .... siehe letzter post.
<Mathis> na toll, hab vergessen, die deutschen Pakete herunterzuladen
<Mathis> was ist mit den deutschen Sprachpaketen, die angeblich noch fehlen? (hat das System jedenfalls gemeldet)
<Mathis> kann ich die auf dem selben Weg herunterladen?
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich, aber mir fehlen gerade zeit, lust und nerven das jetzt hier auch noch durchzuexerzieren.
<Mathis> die englische Version von libreoffice nützt mir nix
<LetoThe2nd> just try it, forest.
<Mathis> nicht ich habe Probleme mit der englischen Sprache, sondern meine Kollegen
<LetoThe2nd> übersetzung: "probier doch einfach aus, ob da der download genauso funktioniert."
<jokrebel> Mathis: Und warum kann man eigentlich diese Rechner nicht wenigstens mal temporär ans Netz klemmen?
<Mathis> jokrebel: weil wir auf der Arbeit keinen entsprechenden Internetzugang haben
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: ich habs bereits lokal ausprobiert
<Mathis> und die LibreOffice-Version ist englisch
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet schon seit längerem hinter "kollegen" die mama und hinter dem "rechner ohne netzwerk" eine mühle mitten im nirgendwo ohne greifbares dsl.
<Mathis> LetoThe2nd: du kannst vermuten, was du möchtest. wenn du mir nicht direkt glauben möchtest, ist mir das recht.
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. mir wird das händchenhalten langsam fad, ausserdem ists fast feierabend.
<jokrebel> Mathis: Dann könnte man immer noch den Rechner temporär wo hinbringen wo es "Netz" gibt, oder?
<Wolf166> Kann mir jemand ein tool empfehlen, mit dem man komplette partitionen zu images backupen kann?
<deem> Wolf166: dd
<Mathis> jokrebel: ich könnte auch einfach die Festplatte aus dem Rechner reißen, in einen anderen Rechner stecken und dort openSUSE installieren, da funktioniert das garantiert und auf Anhieb
<Wolf166> kann das auch ne kompression?
<deem> Wolf166: ich glaube nicht, aber images haben auch idr keine kompression
<Wolf166> naja was heißt kompression. Wenn ich eine 500 gb partition habe, die leer ist, sollte das image auch keine 500 gb groß werden ;)
<deem> idr macht dd nur das, was auch wirklich belegt ist
<jokrebel> Mathis: na dann …
<deem> Wolf166: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Image-einer-Partition-sichern
<Ede> hi 
<Ede> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich ein programm per startscript starten und in den hintergrung bringen kann ?
<jokrebel> Ede: Könntest Du bitte etwas präzieser werden.
<Ede> gerne :-)
<Ede> ich möchte ein http://fnf.sourceforge.net/   beim start ausführen
<Ede> mein problem ist, dass dieses programm nicht im hintergrund läuft, also die konsole nicht "frei gibt"
<Ede> wenn ich es als startscript über /etc/init.d einbinde, bleibt der bootprozess beim ausführen stehen
<Ede> ...da das programm bzw. script nicht beendet wird, denke ich
<jokrebel> Ede: ah - doch _der_ Hintergrund. Da willst Du vermutlich "screen" nutzen. Schnellschuß mit Beispiel: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/29009/gel%C3%B6st-shell-script-im-terminal-ausf%C3%BChren.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3e95753 | [gelöst] Shell Script im Terminal ausführen - Terminal - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<Ede> super!
<Ede> vielen dank!
<jokrebel> gerne
<Ede> bei der schnellen und freundlichen lösung, nerve ich jetzt bestimmt öfter! ;-)
<jokrebel> ,np?
<shetlandpony> np, you are welcome ;)
<Mathis> wollte noch erwähnen, dass openSUSE 11.4 ohne Netzwerk sich problemlos installieren ließ und automatisch auch LibreOffice-Base auf deutsch installiert hat.
<Mathis> bin dann mal weg
<Wolf166> ich möchte gern alle Partitionen (inc. mbr) der Festplatte sdc in ein image auf die externe Platte sdb1 sichern. Beide Platten sind ntfs. Geht das so ? dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb1/backup.img 
<Wolf166> mit dd
<dreamon__> Wolf166, Bei of= mußt du einen Pfad zum Ziellaufwerk angeben, welches eingehängt ist.
<dreamon__> Wolf166, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<michaelcore> hi
<michaelcore> weiß jemand von euch wie ich mit Okular videos in einem pdf abspielen kann?
<deem> Wolf166: ich hatte dir vorhin auch schonmal einen link gegeben, zwecks kompression
<Wolf166> habe ich gesehen, danke.
<flynk> Hallo @all
<michaelcore> weiß jemand von euch wie ich mit Okular videos in einem pdf abspielen kann?
<dadrc> ,geduld? michaelcore 
<shetlandpony> michaelcore: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<sdx23> michaelcore: Ich weiß lediglich, dass ich das tendenziell ehr nicht wollen würde. Und die Okular-Homepage deutet darauf hin, dass derartiges erst dabei ist, implementiert zu werden.
<michaelcore> sdx23: auf manchen rechenern mit Gentoo funktioniert das
<jokrebel> michaelcore: schau mal auf deren Seiten http://okular.kde.org/
<flynk> ich arbeite gern mit dem Wiki weil ich noch recht unbeholfen bin. Jetzt möchte ich eine Datei aus dem Wiki herunterladen, um sie später an einem Rechner zu installieren der nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Ich möchte Apache2 herunterladen. Wenn ich auf den Link klicke wird es sofort installiert. Aber wie gesagt, ich will sie später noch verwenden. Ist das möglich? 
<levu> kleine frage: welches programm verursacht 100% CPU (keine forkbomb), ich muss ein programm von mir unter vollast testen ;)
<sdx23> flynk: http://packages.ubuntu.org verwenden, dort das Paket suchen und herunterladen. Abhängigkeiten brauchst du allerdings auch noch.
<sdx23> levu: cpuburn
<levu> sdx23: thx^^
<flynk> danke!
<jamulaner> prim95
<ring1> wie finde ich im terminal heraus, welchen fenstermanager ich nutze?
<levu> ring1: for i in `ls /etc/init.d/*dm`; do sudo $i status; done
<levu> ring1: das zeigt dir von allen *dm services an, ob sie laufen oder nicht
<jokrebel> ring1: Da hatte jemand diese Frage schon (und ist als gelöst markiert): http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pruefen-welcher-fenstermanager-laeuft/?highlight=mod#post-1100825
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6c2ohb6 |        Prüfen welcher Fenstermanager läuft › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sdx23> levu: *dm ist der Displaymanager, der sagt leider gar nichts über den verwandten Fenstermanager aus.
<levu> sdx23: ach, hab displaymanager gelesen, sry :)
<flynk> sdx23, ich finde nicht die Möglichkeit zu "suchen"
<sdx23> levu: und slim hätte das außer acht gelassen.
<levu> ring1: der default fenstermanager ist in dconf/gconf eingetragen
<levu> sdx23: jo...
<sdx23> flynk: Kann man gar nicht übersehen. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ und gleich die zweite große Überschrift: SEARCH
<jamulaner> ps -x ?
<ring1> hmm, ok
<flynk> ahhhhh       .org und .com macht aber da einen gewaltigen Unterschied :D
<flynk> aber danke!
<ring1> jokrebel, levu danke für die tips
<sdx23> flynk: das hab ich wohl beim ersten Mal vermurkst, sry.
<flynk> kein problem :)
<leszek> hi
<CalebRipley> Was bedeutet eigentlich „Anmelden“ bei der smtp-Legitimation von Evolution? Bzw. was ist der Unterschied zu „Klartext“?
<bekks> Anmelden heisst Prüfen, ob die Zugangsdaten korrekt sind. Klartext heisst, ob das Passwort im Klartext übermittelt wird oder nicht.
<CalebRipley> Also „Klartext“: normale Plainübermittelung des Passworts und „Anmelden“: Klartextübermittlung mit warten auf Antwort ob richtig ist?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Also ⤞Klartext⤜: normale Plainübermittelung des Passworts. 
<bekks> Anmelden: Prüfen, was der SMTP Server zu den eingegebenen Daten sagt.
<sash_> Wobei Klartext auch durch nen vorher aufgebauten TLS-Tunnel gehen kann oder sowas.
<bekks> Richtig.
<CalebRipley> Ah, da war der Sicherheitsaspekt der mir gefehlt hatte. Ich versuche gerade mein postfix dazu zu Sicher meine Mails zu versenden.
<CalebRipley> Meine Evolution-Einrichtung dient dabei etwas zum nachgucken.
<basti1985> hallo weis jemand in welcher datei nautilus das kontextmenü speichert
<sdx23> basti1985: warum sollte er das in einer Datei speichern? Tut er afaik nicht.
<koegs> "everything is a file"
<sash_> Das wäre zu schön.
<sash_> koegs: Ja, dann bearbeite mal mit vi alles unterhalb von ~/.gconf oder wie der Ordner heißt. hf
<NeedSomeHelp> Hey
<NeedSomeHelp> Problem : Ich wollte Flash über Software-Center runterladen. er bleibt aber irgendwann bei 1.212 KB stehen. Dann dachte ich mir versuch ich es mal 
<NeedSomeHelp> ach jetzt hat sich das problem gerade von alleine gelöst :D
<jokrebel> cu
<Guest19201> hallo
<Blacky90> huhu bin ein ubuntu neulich und bräucht mal hilfe :)
<Blacky90> neuling
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Blacky90 
<shetlandpony> Blacky90: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Blacky90> naja ich bin normaler wo anders bei irc .. (ehemalige windows userin) jedenfalls weis ich jetz nicht wie ich da hin komm
<Blacky90> bin normaler weise bei mirc dream-irc .. 
<k1l> welchen client nutzt du denn?
<Blacky90> hm wie gesagt hab nicht groß ahnung ... darf man link posten (gibt ja channs wo mans nicht darf)
<ppq> jo
<Blacky90> www.dream-irc.de
<ppq> geh halt in den verbindungsdialog deines clientsm
<ppq> und trag dort server und port von dem irc server da ein
<k1l> Blacky90: jedenfalls nen neuen server tab aufmachen, dann da "/connect irc.dream-irc.de" sollte schon funktionieren
<ppq> steht ja auf der hauptseite
<Blacky90> wie mach ich so nen server tap auf? *blöd*
<k1l> mit smuxi kenn ich mich nicht aus. probier mal strg+t oder schau mal im menü rum
<Blacky90> auf jeden fall danke =)
<rowingmaster> ich habe festgestellt das mein Thinkpad t410 unter ubuntu 10.04 um einiges waermer wird als unter xp (dualboot). any ideas why?
<Fuchs> mehrere Ideen. Ggf. hast Du eine der neuen Varianten mit optimus, unter Win wird primaer die intel Karte laufen, unter Ubuntu ggf. nur die nvidia 
<Fuchs> andere Ideen: htop anwerfen und gucken, was die CPU macht. Festplatte auch pruefen (iotop) 
<Fuchs> letzte Idee: steuer halt den Luefter, bei thinkpads kann man das ja
<jwi> rowingmaster: eventuell bug 751689
<rowingmaster> ich hab nur ne intel karte drin und die cpu is auf minimum leistung gefahren (mit panel app)
<rowingmaster> jwi: bin kurz googlen
<rowingmaster> jwi: naja das war unter maverick aber ich check des trotzdem gleich aus. und meine cpu ueberhitzt nicht wirklich sie steigt nur um einiges hoeher als unter xp...
<rowingmaster> xp: <35-40; 10.04>40
<jwi> 'minimum leistung' sollte übrigens im normalfall nicht nötig sein, ondemand reicht
<rowingmaster> mein ich ja unter ondemand laeuft er meistens am minimum 
<rowingmaster> ok ich habe folgendes ausprobiert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<rowingmaster> aber auch mit sudo sagt er mir 'permission deenied'
<rowingmaster> *denied
<Fuchs> weil sudo und > nie geht
<rowingmaster> wie dann?
<ppq> echo foo | sudo tee /bar
<Fuchs> oder sudo sh -c 'echo "foo" > /bla/bla'
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich wuerde das btw. schoener loesen 
<Fuchs> chown -R root:thinkpad /proc/acpi/ibm/*
<Fuchs> chmod -R 0774 /proc/acpi/ibm/*
<Fuchs> das in den Autostart, eine thinkpad Gruppe erstellen, Dich da hinzufuegen 
<Fuchs> dann hast Du auf alles in /proc/acpi/ibm Schreibrechte, da ist naemlich nicht nur fan interessant
<rowingmaster> thx brb
<jwi> rowingmaster: bei 10.04 würde ich auch mal einen aktuelleren kernel testen - bei der cpu-generation kamen einige funktionen dazu, die am stromverbrauch etwas ausmachen könnten und eventuell mit 2.6.32 noch nicht unterstützt sind
<Guest59665> wo finde ich die docs, die ich per synaptic geladen hab ?
<rowingmaster> ist 2.6.32-32.62 nicht der neueste?
<jwi> für lucid wahrscheinlich schon - aber natty ist z.b. bei 2.6.38
<jwi> soweit ich weiß gibt es für lucid einen backport des maverick-kernels, 2.6.35-*. 
<rowingmaster> wie kommt man an den kernel ran?
<alamar> ran?
<alamar> ran /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r` 
<rowingmaster> *dran
<alamar> ja ich weiß nicht was du meinst
<rowingmaster> man kann ja nie wissen :P
<Trasssh> guten abend. ich habe momentan ein problem damit: http://www.alterawiki.com/wiki/Quartus_for_Linux#Setup_JTAG
<Trasssh> und zwar lässt sich das nicht wie im artikel versprochen mounten, da der mountpoint /proc/bus/usb nicht existiert
<Trasssh> der ordner usb lässt sich aber auch mit rootrechten nicht erstellen - wie kann ich da weiter vorgehen?
<Miller42> Trasssh: steht das nicht da, daß man usbfs in die fstab eintragen muß?
<rowingmaster> ok ich habs geloest.. thx
<Trasssh> @Miller42: das ist geschehen
<Trasssh> der eintrag wurde vorgenommen, wie angegeben.
<k1l> und neu gestartet?
<Miller42> Trasssh: haste nen reboot versucht?
<Trasssh> mh, nein, noch nicht... ich hatte mich versucht auf das mount -a aus der ubuntuwiki fstab zu berufen... ich werde es gleich ausprobieren...
<Miller42> sollte nach neustart eigentlich funktionieren
<the_alien> hey, hoffe es sind noch leute wach
<Miller42> also ich geh vor Morgengrauen nie schlafen ;-)
<the_alien> ich habe irgendwas in apt zerschossen nachdem ich ein repo hinzugefügt und dann die entsprechende datei wieder gelöscht habe. nun kann ich partou xbmc nichtmehr installieren und weiss nicht mir zu helfen.
<the_alien> eigentlich sollte man nur ppa:team-xbmc/ppa hinzufügen und dann apt-get install xbmc
<the_alien> dann kriege ich aber den hinweis, dass ich "unmet dependencies" hätte
<the_alien> und zwar auf xbmc pakete Oo
<k1l> apt-get update
<the_alien> k1l: tausend mal gemacht :/
<Miller42> ist xbmc in den offiziellen repos?
<the_alien> ne auf launchpad afaik
<the_alien> fügt man mit dem befehl hinzu: add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<the_alien> ich kriege auch immer ein "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US" beim apt-get update
<the_alien> ist das schon der fehler?
<Miller42> Ign? Was ist das?
<the_alien> naja es gibt immer ein "Hit" oder "Ign" beim update
<Miller42> Ignore? Fehlt dir vielleicht das en_us-Sprachpaket für xbmc? (Nur geraten)
<the_alien> Miller42: ich habs gefunden. ein package wurde von apt nicht deinstalliert und hatte die falsche version
<Miller42> the_alien: na fein. Geht doch. ;-)
<the_alien> warum apt dann beim installieren von xbmc sagte es braucht xbmc-data und findet es nicht, obwohl xbmc-bin in der falschen version installiert war...
<the_alien> man weiss es nicht
<the_alien> sauber. hat mich jetzt ne stunde gekostet
<the_alien> keine android remote fixes mehr heute
<Miller42> LOL.
<Miller42> Mit sowas habe ich schon Nächte verbracht
<Miller42> Jahre meines Lebens sind dabei draufgegangen
<the_alien> jetzt hab ich leider wieder nur die stable version drauf von xbmc... aber immerhin läufts wieder ;)
<the_alien> jaja... ich kenne das
<Miller42> Regel 1: Besser stable als defekt. :D
<the_alien> meine freundin hat sich gerade nur knapp ins bett verabschiedet
<the_alien> sie wusste man darf nicht stören :D
<the_alien> regel 1 ist gut
<Miller42> Freundin? Was ist das? Ich hab nen Hund und ne Katze. ;-)
<the_alien> apt-get install girlfriend
<Miller42> LOL. OK, aus welchem repo?
<Antiqua> Miller42, sicher aus restircted :)  und jetz OT-Ende, dafür gibts #ubuntu-de-offropic
<sonotos> polen
<Miller42> Antiqua: sorry. in offtopic bin ich bereits ;-)
<Antiqua> resticted, offropic, irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Tastatur nicht :)
<the_alien> Antiqua: sorry
<Trasssh> also, ich muss sagen: leider hat das mounten von /proc/bus/usb immer noch nicht geklappt... beim starten bekomme ich jetzt dafür immer eine meldung, das es probleme damit gab: S zum Skippen, M zum manuellen nochmal probieren...
<Trasssh> ich lade grad kurz die fstab hoch
<bekks> Trasssh: WAS versuchst Du _eigentlich_ zu tun?
<bekks> WARUM willst Du /proc/bus/usb "mounten"?
<Trasssh> http://pastebin.com/ESQBFWGv
<Trasssh> ein moment...
<Miller42> bekks: er will ein usbfs darin mounten
<Trasssh> http://www.alterawiki.com/wiki/Quartus_for_Linux#Setup_JTAG
<bekks> WARUM?
<Trasssh> das ist mein ziel
<bekks> usbfs ist - wie soll man sagen - veraltet.
<Trasssh> das dachte ich mir...
<Trasssh> aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das sonst machen soll...
<Trasssh> das gerät nennt sich Terasic Blaster
<Trasssh> wird an n USB-Port angeschlossen, und dann kann ich damit meinen FPGA von der UNI programmieren
<bekks> Trasssh: Du brauchst ein Hostsystem, das alt genug ist, usbfs zu unterstützen.
<Trasssh> ohje...
<bekks> Oder eine neue Version deiner Software.
<Trasssh> die version ist erst dieses jahr rausgekommen...
<Trasssh> :D
<bekks> Moment.
<bekks> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403122/
<bekks> DA siehst Du, welche OS deine Software unterstützen.
<bekks> Selbst die _Aktuellste_ RHEL 5 Version hat Kernel 2.6.18 - welcher bereits mehrere Jahre alt ist im Kern.
<Trasssh> jo... danke...
<bekks> Von "neu" kann da keine Rede sein.
<Trasssh> mal sehn - vieleicht kann ich auch statt dessen ein anderes gerät für die jtag-schnittstelle verwenden
<Trasssh> jtag ist ja nichts direkt von altera
<bekks> Oder Du installierst Dir ein Centos 5 in einer vbox vm, und reichst das USB Gerät durch.
<bekks> DAS sollte auch gehen.
<Trasssh> mh... ich probiers mal. merci
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-09
<ring2> wie importiere ich emails im MHTML Document (message/rfc822) format in evolution?
<bekks> Wenn Evolution keine Auswahl dazu anbietet, unter "Importieren" - gar nicht.
<ring2> gibt keine auswahl dafür
<bekks> Dann geht das wohl nicht.
<ring2> dachte ein zwischenschritt wäre notwendig, habe aber noch nichts gefunden
<ring2> versucht man das gleiche mit thunderbird, muss man die dateien nur in .eml umbenennen und er frissts
<ring2> mal testen ob thunderbird vielleicht ein exportformat hat, dass evolution mag
<bekks> Kein sinnvolles.
<bekks> Evo rafft das nicht :)
<ring2> hm :)
<bekks> Nimm halt Nicht-Evolution, wenn Du solche Dinge vorhast.
<bekks> Auch der Export kann so gut wie nichts.
<ring2> anstelle?
<bekks> Thunderbird zB.
<bekks> Oder einen lokalen SMTP Server mit Dovecot.
<ring2> wie benenne ich am schnellsten alle dateien in einem ordner um? muss nur .eml angehängt werden
<bekks> Wie heissen sie denn bisher?
<ring2> 1 z.b.
<bekks> Haben die alle keine Endung?
<ring2> nö
<bekks> Und liegt in dem Ordner nichts anderes?
<ring2> nein, habe ich so bekommen
<bekks> Hast Du eine Sicherung? :)
<bekks> Ich teste hier nichts ;)
<ring2> klar
<ring2> hehe
<bekks> for i in *; do mv $i $i.eml; done
<ring2> optisch siehts gut aus ;)
<bekks> Super :D
<ring2> macht er, 1a, danke bekks 
<ring2> dauert bei 50000 nur ein wenig
<bekks> Wirklich?
<ring2> ;)
<bekks> Das könnte man noch "threaden".
<ring2> mit?
<bekks> Fangen die auch mit 0 an?
<bekks> Oder nur mit 1 bis 9?
<ring2> 1-9
<bekks> for i in `seq 1 9`; do for j in $i*; do mv $j $j.eml & done; done
<sonotos> na ja, das is ja eher io lastig als cpu lastig, das dürfte bei mehreren threads also langsamer werden
<bekks> Jein.
<bekks> Das ist schon ziemlich cpu intensiv.
<sonotos> dateien umbenennen?
<bekks> Und IO intensiv kann es nicht sein, dass das FS einen cache hat, und maximal 50k inodes gecached werden müssen.
<bekks> sonotos: Ja.
<sonotos> hm müsste ich ausprobieren
<ring2> ging auf jeden fall prima und schneller als unthreaded
<sonotos> wieder was gelernt
<KanocX> hey, jemand ne ahnung, was des sein kann, wenn ich 2x reboot eingeben muss, bzw 2x ausschalten drücken muss, bevor der pc dann auch runterfährt?
<ppq> KanocX: eventuell ein prozess, der ne weile länger braucht um sich bei SIGTERM zu beenden
<KanocX> ppq: also nach 10 minuten rebootet es auch noch nicht
<ring2> wie war nochmal der befehl, um eine datei zu leeren? cat irgendwas
<KanocX> ring2: wie meinst du leeren? komplett den inhalt löschen?
<ring2> ja, ohne die datei an sich zu entfernen
<ring2> '> datei'
<ring2> erst denken, dann fragen ich weiß :)
<ppq> ui, das kannte ich noch nicht
<ring2> für log dateien ganz praktisch
<KanocX> lass mir doch wenigstens zeit zu antworten :D
<ring2> wär das auch dein vorschlag gewesen?
<KanocX> jo
<ring2> trotzdem danke ;)
<KanocX> bitte
<KanocX> wer hilft mir etz? :D
<ring2> wie kann ich dd sagen, dass es 4 mal den vorgang schreiben bis voll durchführen soll?
<hh9> ich brauche HIlfe, mein prozess firefox hat hohe CPU Last bei über 80% wenn ich auf diese Seite gehe: http://www.du-bist-anonymous.de/irc.html
<hh9> kann das stimmen?
<hh9> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/400647/
<ppq> ring2: 4 mal die ganze platte nullen oder was tust du da?
<ring2> jo
<ppq> mach doch einfach mit && dazwischen
<ppq> aber warum 4 mal? :O
<ring2> nur so
<ring2> shred nimmt auch vier, wipe bei quick auch
<ppq> joa, das sind aber defaults aus zeiten viel geringerer datendichte..
<ring2> ja, angeblich reicht einmal bei aktuellen
<ppq> jo
<ring2> abgesehen davon dachte ich, wenns schon count gibt, warum nicht auch sowas
<ppq> hh9: kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen, das problem (firefox 4.0.1)
<ppq> ring2: naja, das ist ja für x mal einen happen der größe bs lesen/schreiben.
<ring2> jo
<ppq> das hört auch auf wenn die platte einmal vollgeschrieben ist
<hh9> ja habe firefox 4.0.1 und das ist typisch für den ff?
<hh9> aus ppa habe ich diesen aber seit es ihn da auch schon gibt, also seit version 4.0
<hh9> ich habe nur sicherheitsbedenken, deswegen frage ich hier
<ppq> wie gesagt, hier kein problem.. wenn du lust hast das weiter zu debuggen, könntest du zb. mal https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC dort fragen.. oder zu einer menschlichen tageszeit hier nochmal :P
<bullgard4> hh9: Mein Firefox 3.6.17 erzeugt höchstens 5,6% Prozessorlast, wenn er auch http://www.du-bist-anonymous.de/irc.html geladen hat.
<hh9> bullgard4: und wenn du dort alle links durchklickst?
<hh9> ppq: ok ich werde sodann tagsüber hierher kommen
<bullgard4> hh9: Ich sollte aber hinzufügen, daß ich NoScript eingeschaltet habe: "Scripts currently forbidden."
<hh9> hab ich auch, aber für diese page deaktiviert weil ich sonst kein link habe um auf die hauptseite zurück zu kommen
<hh9> können durch JavaScripte sicherheitslecks entstehen?
<zerwas> potenziell ja
<hh9> zerwas: also exloits?
<bullgard4> hh9: Was meinst Du mit "die Hauptseite"?
<hh9> bullgard4: http://www.du-bist-anonymous.de/index.html
<zerwas> hh9> wenn es gerade eine offene sicherheitslücke in deinem browser gibt, ja
<hh9> hmm und die gibt es leider öfter als man denkt oder?
<hh9> deswegen nutze ich noscript und adblock+ 
<zerwas> dann sorge dich nicht, lebe!
<hh9> ff ist immer noch bei hoher cpu seit ner Stunde schon
<hh9> ich lebe auch ;)
<hh9> ich habe nur einen gewissen Verdacht, dass etwas nicht stimmt
<zerwas> dann kannst du ja ppqs Rat beherzigen
<hh9> was bedeutet in top bei S das "R"?
<hh9> hier top: 20   0  775m 394m  34m R   70 26.3  72:06.94 firefox-bin
<alamar> ready
<alamar> eh running
<hh9> ah ok danke
<zerwas> ich hab bei allen "S"
<hh9> zerwas: hast du die abgeschottet? bei mir hat top sogar ein R
<zerwas> ich weiß nicht mal, was "S" heißt
<hh9> sleep
<hh9> wäre zumindest logisch wenn das andere running bedeutet
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt '~$ pstree -Alap' den Prozess NetworkManager zwei Mal, das 2. Mal in geschweiften Klammern?
<lolmatic> morgen
<lolmatic> irgendwie öffnen sich meine ordner nicht mehr mit nautilus sondern mit einem anderen programm
<lolmatic> wie kann ich das wieder ändern?
<zerwas> lolmatic> rechtsklick auf ordner -> Eigenschaften -> Öffnen mit
<zerwas> lolmatic> ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus#Probleme-und-Loesungen
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt '~$ pstree -Alap' den Prozess NetworkManager zwei Mal, das 2. Mal in geschweiften Klammern?
<lolmatic> zerwas: danke
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt '~$ pstree -Alap' den Prozess NetworkManager zwei Mal, das 2. Mal in geschweiften Klammern?
<deem> bullgard4: weil er sich selbst wohl als childprocess nochmal startet
<deem> geschweifte klamern zeigen auf jedenfall an, dass es sich hierbei um einen childprocess handelt
<witesoul> hallo zusammen, ich habe in meinem Router 2 verschiedene namen von computern gefunden aber haben beide die selbe mac add. kann das sein?
<LetoThe2nd> ja.
<LetoThe2nd> bei dualboot, boot von livecd u.ä. zum beispiel
<witesoul> ach klar...
<witesoul> jetzt hats klick gemacht
<witesoul> vielen dank
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> für den fall dass mein ubuntu zerschossen ist und ich ein rescue linux booten muss: wie kann ich auf das verschlüsselte home dir zugreifen?
<koegs> ,encFS?
<shetlandpony> koegs, encfs ist eine Verschluesselungserweiterung fuer unixartige Dateisysteme, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs-utils
<koegs> lolmatic
<joschi> deem, bullgard4: nicht kind-prozesse, sondern threads
<bullgard4> joschi: Stimmt. (Ich bin noch beim Recherchieren.)
<Protector1981> doof...ich hab mittels gconf-editor unter /apps/gnome_settings_daemon den volume_step auf 3 geändert, rebootet und trotzdem wird die Lautstärke in zu großen Abständen angehoben oO was kann man noch machen? OS: Maverick
<bullgard4> joschi: Die Terminologie in man pstree, man 2 fork, man 2 clone ist nicht einwandfrei.
<joschi> bullgard4: inwiefern?
<bullgard4> joschi: Aber damit ist die Frage: "Warum zeigt '~$ pstree -Alap' den Prozess NetworkManager zwei Mal, das 2. Mal in geschweiften Klammern?" noch nicht beantwortet. Ist Networkmanger als ein Server-Client-Programm aufgebaut?
<joschi> bullgard4: weil networkmanager neue threads aufmacht
<bullgard4> joschi: Es sollte in diesen drei Manpages (gemäß internationaler Übereinkunft) nicht »child thread of a process«, sondern »thread« heißen. 
<joschi> bullgard4: im linux prozessmodel hängt ein thread immer an einem prozess. insofern ist das korrekt
<bullgard4> joschi: Warum macht NetworkManager neue Threads auf? Ich denke, es muß bequemer gewesen sein, diese Funktionalität mittels Threads zu programmieren, als ohne Threads.
<joschi> bullgard4: frag den entwickler. und vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal ansehen, was ein thread überhaupt ist. ich habe den eindruck, dass in dieser hinsicht ein paar wissenslücken oder missverständnisse bestehen
<petrolman> Hat jemand eine Idee, was hier schief läuft? Ich checke alle meine Sourcen ein (CVS), installiere Linux komplett neu, richte meine Entwicklungsumgebung ein und checke die Sourcen wieder aus. Alle Umlaute bestehen plötzlich einheitlich aus den Zeichen ï¿œ. Projekte sind auf Zeichensatz ISO-8859-15 eingestellt.
<bullgard4> joschi: "[10:34]	<joschi>	bullgard4: im linux prozessmodel hängt ein thread immer an einem prozess. insofern ist das korrekt" <-- Aber dann ist »child« trotzdem überflüssig.
<joschi> bullgard4: beschwer dich beim autor der man page
<szal> Moin zusammen
<szal> ich hab mir als 2. System *buntu (neben openSUSE) installiert, kann das aber nur mit SuperGrub2Disk booten..  hat jmd nen Vorschlag, was ich machen kann, um *buntu entweder direkt oder per Chainload über den SUSE-Grub zu booten?
<bullgard4> joschi: Vielleicht schreibe ich einmal an Launchpad; ich muß aber noch sicherer zu diesem Problem werden.
<bullgard4> joschi: "~$ rgrep -i 'linux process model' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null". Wo findet man eine maßgebliche Beschreibung des Linux-Prozessmodells?
<bullgard4> joschi: "~$ rgrep -i 'linux process model' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null" erzeugt keine Ausgabe. Wo findet man eine maßgebliche Beschreibung des Linux-Prozessmodells?
<joschi> bullgard4: du willst dich über pthreads (posix threads) informieren
<szal> ohne Ahnung zu haben, was du da tust, frage ich mich, ob bei obigem Befehl überhaupt ne Ausgabe rauskommen kann, wenn du die nach /dev/null umleitest..
<bullgard4> szal: "~$ rgrep -i 'pthread' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null" erzeugt sehr wohl eine brauchbare Ausgabe.
<elmargol> Ich informiere mich gerade über webdav als möglichen samba ersatz für mein lan. Ich möchte meinen usern ihr homedir über webdav anbieten. Das scheint mit apache nicht sauber möglich zu sein :( verwendet das hier jemand produktiv?
<TheInfinity> elmargol: huh. windows + webdav = charset schrott. und das als home dir ... wäre mir zu riskant.
<Guest70309> habe wahrscheinlich Probleme mit ACPI. Evtl. soll ein Parameter in menu.lst helfen. Aber menu.lst gibt es wohl nicht mehr in 10.10 - was nun ??
<TheInfinity> ,grub2? Guest70309
<shetlandpony> Guest70309: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Guest70309> ohje- das bedeutet erst mal 1 Tag Studium. Kann ich den Parameter: "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" beim Systemstart bei Optionen eingeben (zum Testen( ??
<LetoThe2nd> Guest70309: nicht wirklich. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Variable-fuer-Kernelzeilen - da nach belieben einfügen, sudo update-grub, fertig.
<bullgard4> ja
<Guest70309> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> war ein kurzer tag. darf ich jetzt feierabend machen?
<Guest70309> geh schwimmen :-)
<elmargol> TheInfinity: ok dann werde ich wohl versuchen müssen das mit samba irgendwie hin zu bekommen. Gibt es da eine einfache möglichkeit PAM zu machen oder brauche ich echt LDAP?
<TheInfinity> elmargol: ich mach das nur über pam
<elmargol> Ich möchte halt keys verwenden und keine passwörter mehr
<TheInfinity> elmargol: ldap ist schon ekliger kram
<elmargol> wie funktioniert das mit pam. geht das mit dem ssh key?
<joschi> elmargol: sind windows-clients in deinem netz?
<elmargol> ja einer
<elmargol> für den würde ich dann evt. weiterhin passwörter verwenden
<TheInfinity> elmargol: kA @ ssh keys. war mir zu viel aufwand.
<TheInfinity> elmargol: aber ich hab eh nur windows clients.
<NeedSomeHelp> Hey leute.
<NeedSomeHelp> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich jetzt speziell etwas updaten möchte (oder gucken möchte ob es ein update gibt) z.b wäre es bei mir jetzt die netzwerk anzeige oben rechts. wie mache ich dies ?
<LetoThe2nd> ... nochmal so, dass man versteht was du meinst, bitte. :-)
<SoIstDasHalt> Okay sorry
<SoIstDasHalt> Ich gehe mit einem Internet-Stick Online. Und um Online gehen zu können, muss ich dann oben rechts auf die Netzwerkverbindung klicken um mich einzuloggen.
<SoIstDasHalt> Wenn ich wissen möchte, ob es ein Update für das Programm gibt (Netzwerkverbindung) , wie kann ich dies nachgucken? Übers Terminal bsp.
<k1l> SoIstDasHalt: innnerhalb einer ubuntuversion gibt es keine versionsupdates. es werden nur sicherheits- und bugfixes reingepatcht.
<k1l> und was erhoffst du dir von einem update?
<LetoThe2nd> SoIstDasHalt: im prinzip einfach immer die angebotenen updates machen, fertig :-)
<LetoThe2nd> SoIstDasHalt: dann kriegst du die bugfixes bzw. sicherheitsfixes. wenn du glaubst eine neuere version zu brauchen, musst du dir eine quelle suchen die das entsprechend anbietet - und dann läufts wieder wie gehabt über die aktualisierungsverwaltung.
<SoIstDasHalt> Ich habe das Gefühl, das, dass programm nicht richtig funktioniert. Bei der 10.X hatte ich auch schon das Problem, das er mich ständig rausgeworfen hat. Jetzt hat sich das verbesser seit der 11.4 version. Aber meine Internetverbindung ist aufeinmal so Langsam geworden (und nein - es liegt nicht an der verbindung ;-)
<SoIstDasHalt> Also das heißt, das wenn es ein Update dafür geben sollte, dann über die Aktualliesierungsverwaltung ?
<SoIstDasHalt> Weil ich ja nicht weiß ob es von drittanbieter ist, oder zu Ubuntu dazu gehört ^^ sorry kenne mich nicht mit aus :D
<LetoThe2nd> SoIstDasHalt: genau. im gegensatz zu windows kümmert sich die aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht nur um einen teil, sondern um alles. ausnahme: du lädst irgendwas lustig runter und installierst es an der verwaltung vorbei. dann kann sie natürlich nichts mehr mahcne.
<levu> Hi, ich würde gerne ohne mir was brennen zu müssen und ohne USB Boot ein anderes Ubuntu parralel installieren. Geht das irgendwie, dass der installer vom schon bestehenden system gestartet wird?
<LetoThe2nd> ,debootstrap? levu 
<shetlandpony> levu, debootstrap ist eine einfache Moeglichkeit ein Minimalsystem einzurichen. Wie in Teilen hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schroot
<levu> LetoThe2nd: kann ich damit einfacah ein ubuntu iso installieren? Mit chroot an sich kenn ich mich aus, wusste aber nicht, dass damit Installation möglich ist
<SoIstDasHalt> LetoThe2nd danke.
<LetoThe2nd> levu: nicht ein iso, sondern ein ubuntu. und das buzzword ist "debootstrap", nicht "chroot". vielleicht mal danach googlen :-)
<levu> LetoThe2nd: und wie bekomm ich das da erstmal rein? :D
<levu> LetoThe2nd: oder kann das auch debootstrap?
<deem> levu: du wählst ein verzeichnis. debootstrappst da rein. chrootest in das verzeichniss installier alle bnötigten pakete. kernel, ssh, grub. user anlegen. rebooten. system starten, xserver installieren. fertig
<LetoThe2nd> levu: *jedihandmove* du möchtest dich mit debootstrap befassen und dokumentation dazu lesen *endejedihandmove*
<levu> LetoThe2nd: ich möchte mich mit debootstrab befassen und die dokumentation dazu lesen
<levu> deem: danke :)
<szal> löl
<levu> Gibts ne Liste mit Programmen, die noch kein 64bit können?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: hätte nochmal welchen sinn genau? und wer würde dafür sorgen, solche eine allumfassende liste zu erstellen/pflegen?
<D-F3NS> moin
<levu> LetoThe2nd: naja, Flash gibts ja afaik noch nicht für 64bit, gibt es noch mehr so sachen, die noch nicht 64bit können? Ich hab im Wiki schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden... Der Sinn wäre ganz einfach der, dass ich keine Lust hab, irgendwie rumzufrickeln, um größere 32bit Programme (mit 32bit libs etc.) unter 64bit zum laufen zu bringen...
<KNUBBIG> Flash auf 64bit geht
<LetoThe2nd> levu: alles nur relevant, wenn du ein fan von querinstallationen und zeug von irgendwo runterladen bist.
<levu> KNUBBIG: echt? ist aber relativ neu, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: und da hilft dir die schönste "liste" dann nichts.
<Frickelpit> levu: nein
<LetoThe2nd> levu: seit jahren.
<KNUBBIG> levu: mh naja geht soweit ich weiß schon seit Längerem
<levu> LetoThe2nd: Also alles aus den repos funktioniert?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: wenns nicht funktionieren würde, würds wohl keiner in die 64bit repos tun, oder?
<levu> http://www.golem.de/1006/75803.html das ist von letztem Jahr und da steht noch, dass es erstmal kein Flash 64bit für linux gibt...
<KNUBBIG> Also bei mir gings definitiv letztes Jahr schon ^^
<LetoThe2nd> levu: da steht, dass adobe keine native 64bit-version rausbringen will. da steht nicht, dass flash auf 64bit nicht funktioniert. wenn schon quellen bringen, dann auch richtig lesen :-)
<Needsomething> Noch eine kurze Frage :D
<levu> LetoThe2nd: funktioniert die 32bit version mit 64bit browsern? Der Browser wäre mein Hauptgrund für 64bit, mit meinen paar hunder Tabs *g*
<Needsomething> Kann ich es ausschalten irgendwie (habe nichts gefunden) das ich ständig mein Password eingeben muss bei allem was ich tue ?
<k1l> levu: glaubst du echt 64bit würde sich durchsetzen, wenn flash dort gar nicht laufen würde?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: installiers einfach wie gehabt aus den repos und sei glücklich.
<bullgard4> Needsomething: Du solltest das nicht ausschalten!
<deem> levu: flash unter 64bit nutzt unter ubuntu amd64 das 32bit flash. nativ kannst du dir auch die 64bit flashbeta für ubuntu runterladen
<Needsomething> aus welchem grund?
<k1l> Needsomething: es ist nicht bei allem was du tust. es ist nur bei allem, wofür du rootrechte brauchst. und das sollte man nicht ausstellen
<levu> ok, danke euch allen, ich werd mir nochmal 4gig ram kaufen und 64bit installieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> Needsomething: a) das ständig halte ich für ne massive übertriebung b) ist möglich, prinzipiell c) wir, bzw. zumindest ich werde nicht supporten wie das geht, und schon dreimal nicht dadurch verursachte probleme.
<bullgard4> Needsomething: Das dient der Sciherheit, damit nicht irgendwelche Bösewichter Dir etwas Böses auf Deinen Computer laden. Z. B. telefonieren die dann auf Deine Kosten.
<Needsomething> LetoThe2nd:   Es ist keine übertreibung wenn ich sage STÄNDIG 
 * deem hat das deaktiviert :D
<LetoThe2nd> Needsomething: nonsens. beispiel.
<Needsomething> Okay damit hat sich die Frage auch erübrigt was als security dient
<k1l> Needsomething: das ist nicht richtig. gksu und sudo speichern das pw für eine gewisse zeit. also muss man es nicht 20mal in folge eingeben. also erzähl keinen mist.
<Needsomething> Naja gut dann belasse ich es mal so. Trotzalledem: Es ist wirklich nicht selten das man es eingeben muss ;D
<Needsomething> Ich brauch kein mist erzählen. Ich erzähle was tatsache ist, sonst wäre ich nicht hier ;)
<Needsomething> Wenn ich ins internet gehe
<Needsomething> muss ich alleine jedes mal das Password eingeben
<Needsomething> Immer wieder !
<LetoThe2nd> *plonk* nächstes ticket.
 * deem riecht da ein verfrickeltes system oder ein non-buntu
<bullgard4> Needsomething: Alle Viertelstunde höchstens.
<apollo13> man keyrings…
<levu> Needsomething: meinst du vielleicht das WLAN Passwort?
<k1l> Needsomething: dann stell in den optionen deiner internetverbindung auf: für alle nutzer verfügbar.
<Needsomething> Wieso alle 15 minuten ? Ich rede von dem Normalen password was man eingeben muss um BSPweise etwas zu installieren etc.
<Needsomething> Das muss ich auch jedesmal eingeben wenn ich ins Internet will
<apollo13> du installierst alle 2 minuten was? :þ
<Needsomething> -.-
<Needsomething> k1l:  danke für die HIlfe. Wo kann ich das genau einstellen?
<k1l> und das pw ist für den keyring, der das wlan pw für dich speichert. oder willst du 1. das wlan pw immer wieder neu eingeben oder 2. das pws im klartext auf deinem rechner liegen?
<Needsomething> Ich habe kein Wlan
<k1l> von mir aus auch umts
<Needsomething> Ich gehe mit einem Sticker Online. Und wenn ich raus gehe aus dem Internet, muss ich es wieder und wieder eingeben (Das password, was ich eingeben muss, um auch etwas zu installieren etc)
<Needsomething> Aber wie gesagt, wenn es als Security dient (nicht nur für für mich selbst vorm PC) dann behalte ich es lieber mal drauf.
<Needsomething> Danke ! 
<levu> Wie bekomm ich raus, wie viel MHz mein aktueller RAM Riegel hat, hwinfo zeigt es nicht an...
<bullgard4> levu: Wohl nur aus dem Datenbaltt.
<bullgard4> levu: Wohl nur aus dem Datenblatt.
<levu> bullgard4: ok, danke
<levu> bullgard4: ok, danke
<levu> ;)
<k1l> levu: vlt lshw?
<levu> oder kann ich einfach 2 ram riegel mit underschiedlichen frequenzen in einem PC haben?
<k1l> ja aber 1. geht das eher richtung offtopic und 2. laufen sie dann nur so schnell wie der langsamste
<levu> k1l: ok, danke :) wenn ich noch mehr fragen in die richtung hab, komm ich in den OT chan :)
<chickennugget_> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem mit dme einrichten einse Netzwerkdruckers, was genau bedeute die geräte uri; und wo muss da die ip drinsten; danke 
<bullgard4> chickennugget_: URI - Uniform_Resource_Identifier
<bullgard4> chickennugget_: Das ist die Internetadresse Deines Druckers.
<stephanmg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Resource_Identifier
<bullgard4> chickennugget_: Ich verstehe Deine Frage: "und wo muss da die ip drinsten" nicht. Sage es mit anderen Worten bitte.
<stephanmg> drinsten = drin stehen (imho)
<stephanmg> uri = ip add von dem drucker
<chickennugget_> ah gut 
<chickennugget_> ich kann ja mal poasten was ich da gerade stehen habe 
<chickennugget_> dnssd://Samsung%20SCX-3200%20Series%20(SEC001599783154)._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/
<chickennugget_> sollte ich an stadt tcp local die ip eintragen ?
<apollo13> nimm einfach den
<apollo13> klick weiter und fertig
<apollo13> und nein dort kannst keine ip reinschreiben (für was auch…)
<chickennugget_> ok danke 
<FM-Audio> hallo Freunde ich soll meinen Eltern ihren Asus EEEPC neu bespielen jetzt wollte ich ein Linux drauf machen, die Frage ist welches ist für Netbooks geeinget?
<k1l> FM-Audio: da wir hier im ubuntu support channel sind: ubuntu 
<k1l> für alles andere wäre der offtopic channel angebracht
<FM-Audio> oh ok sorry
<FM-Audio> Ubuntu funktionier leistungstechnisch mit so Netbooks?
<k1l> naja, kein linux der welt macht aus dem eeepc nen großrechner, das muss einem klar sein. es geht viel mehr um den desktop und das ausnutzen der geringen größe. da ist ubuntu mit unity schon sehr gut
<FM-Audio> ja das hört sich doch gut an meine Eltern möchten hauptsächlich ins Internet das sollte damit ja möglich sein
<sash_> Jop, ping z.B. ist auch schon vorinstalliert :P
<FM-Audio> ja gut dann probier ich das einfach mal...müsste ja über USB zu installieren sein hat ja kein CD-Laufwerk
<k1l> klar geht das.
<k1l> bei der verbreitung der eeepcs sollte es auch zig howtos im netz geben.
<FM-Audio> also vielen Dank =)
<FM-Audio> wenn ich schonmal hier bin. Ich benutze selber Ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem Desktop. Kann man ein NAS Laufwerk welches ja über IP angebunden ist als Laufwerk einbinden oder einhängen?
<gamer1990> Ich hab bzw. wollte KDE ein wenig hier auf dem Ubuntu testen, wollte es allerdings wieder deinstallieren, ich hab die anleitung aus dem wiki versucht mit apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove  allerdings wird nur kubuntu-desktop entfernt und bei autoremove passiert gar nichts. Gibt es noch weitere alternativen?
<gamer1990> Denn die "zweite Alternative" die im Wiki steht würde dazu führen das Pakete deinstalliert werden die aber benötigt werden und nicht im zuge der KDE-Installation installiert wurden.
<dadrc> gamer1990, guck in Synaptic nach, welche Pakete bei der Installation installiert wurden
<gamer1990> in der chronik von synaptic steht nur "kubuntu-desktop" die einzelnen pakete die installiert worden sind werden leider nicht aufgelistet
<Wessix> hi ich hätte mal ne frage
<Wessix> ich habe ein tablet pc toshiba m200
<Wessix> und würde gerne den Bildschrim drehen
<Wessix> ich habe gelesen das gehe über dier xorg.conf
<Wessix> das hat bei mir aber nicht funktioniert
<Wessix> kann man das im Nvidea Xtreiber irgendwo einstellen?
<FM-Audio> Hi ich versuche gerade Ubuntu per USB an einem Netbook zu installieren, dazu habe ich 11.04 als iso runtergeladen und per startmedienersteller auf meinen USB stick installiert. Dann habe ich am Netbook Removable Device ausgewählt aber er startet nicht per USB an was kann das liegen?
<devilangel81> hast Du F9 gedrückt um die Bootdatenträger wählen zu können
<deem> oder F8 oder F12 je nach BIOS
<FM-Audio> mhm wenn ich ihm sage, les mir zuerst von USB sollte er das auch tun
<devilangel81> richtig danke deem
<FM-Audio> oder muss ich dann noch F8 oder F12 drücken?
<LetoThe2nd> FM-Audio: nein, viele aktuelle biosse machen das nur noch wenn man zusätzlich ne taste drückt. bei meinem asus z.b. wird die mit "BBS popup" angekündigt.
<FM-Audio> also ich geh zuerst ins bios und aktiviere bei boot als erstes USB das war ja schonmal richtig nehm ich an
<FM-Audio> ah ok ich habs
<FM-Audio> er hats mir als festplatte anerkannt
<FM-Audio> mal sehn was er macht
<FM-Audio> ok geht super. Danke
<devilangel81> das ist schön das es geklappt hat
<FM-Audio> ich dachte erst removable dev. ist der USB stick
<deem> ist es idr auch, aber es gibt durchaus biose die usb sticks als festplatte erkennen
<devilangel81> ich bin gerade am überlegen mit welchem Programm ich Karteikarten bedrucken kann unter Ubuntu 
<deem> devilangel81: mit openoffice :D
<devilangel81> Libre Office habe ich mir auch schon gedacht wird die beste möglichkeit sein
<lolmatic> mach dir halt ne vorlage
<devilangel81> jetzt bleibt dann noch die Frage, wie bekomme ich den Computer dazu das er 10.4 x7.4 die 10.4 breite senkrecht eingelegt bedruckt? So das die Karten waagerecht lesbar sind ich hoffe es ist verständlich ausgedrückt.
<deem> devilangel81: das machst du mit $officeprogramm
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> kann ich irgendwie den grund fuer das runtertakten eines cpu-kernes herausfinden? (nichts zu tun oder zu heiss?) bei dynamischer taktung?
<petrolman> Wieviele pids können eigentlich maximal in der Prozessliste gleichzeitig existieren?
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> irgendwie sind meine window decorations flöten gegangen, ohne dass ich was gemacht habe. bin auf 11.04 classic unterwegs mit compiz und emerald. compiz und emerald replace haben nix gebracht :(
<jokrebel> lolmatic: einstellungen - erscheinungsbild - visuelle effekte schon kontrolliert?
<D-F3NS> hoi
<lolmatic> hat sich erledigt
<D-F3NS> hab von aus meinem home daten auf ne truecrypt partition verschoben (ntfs) dabei ist das system abgeschmiert, scheint nen fehler zu haben nun. kann mir jmd nen tool nennen um das filesystem zu überprüfen?
<lolmatic> hab bei ccsm window decorations aus und wieder an gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> D-F3NS: das truecrypt-ntfs hat probleme? dann hilft dir nur windows.
<D-F3NS> partition ist eingebunden.... der check über truecrypr geht leider nicht hier im 11.04. windows gehts wohl
<jokrebel> Nalkem: Nichtstun über zB. top oder die Systemlastanzeige aus dem Panel (CPU-Auslastung in %). zu heiß über sensors  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors
<D-F3NS> konnte zuerst auch nicht die partition mounten, nachdem ich im win war, gehts hier nun auch wieder
<Guest49952> hab ein Prob mit ekiga + sipgate - bei 'http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ekiga' steht: gconftool-2 -s /apps/ekiga/general/nat/stun_server stun.sipgate.net:10000 --type=string - aber /apps/ekiga/general/nat gibts nicht...
<D-F3NS> aber vermute, dass es noch irgendwo klemmt
<LetoThe2nd> D-F3NS: geht mit sicherheit nur über windows, weil linux schlicht kein brauchbares ntfs-check-tool hat. du willst windows booten und dort chkdsk benutzen. *jedihandmove*
<D-F3NS> LetoThe2nd, da war ich schon drinnen, chdsk meldet: alle fehler behoben
<lolmatic> klar
<lolmatic> ntfsfix
<lolmatic> :)
<LetoThe2nd> lolmatic: war das jetzt a) schlichtes unwissen b) überflüssig oder c) ein trollversuch?
<Nalkem> jokrebel: mein prob ist das die cpu konstant bei ca 60 grad bleibt (seit tagen), dort viele rechnungen laufen und hin und wieder ein kern runtertaktet .. :)
<D-F3NS> LetoThe2nd, may be the force with you,pal
<D-F3NS> werds im xp nomma versuchen und schauen ob alles ok ist. notfalls plätte ich die partition und erstelle eine neue
<LetoThe2nd> D-F3NS: oder so. alternativ könnte man versuchen, mehr diagnostischen input zu erhalten, sprich: fehlermeldungen.
<joschi> lolmatic: da du in #ubuntu-packaging immer fragst und dann sofort verschwindest: es wird aus lizenzgründen kein wolfenstein:et package im offiziellen package tree geben
<D-F3NS> LetoThe2nd, chdsk sagt mir das files (die verschoben wurden) noch irgendwo unzugeordnet vorliegen und er die in verzeichnis xyz packen würde, dieses dir gibts jedoch nicht.
<lolmatic> ah, schade
<joschi> lolmatic: aber es gibt spezialisierte repos, etwa playdeb, wo es pakete gibt…
<D-F3NS> werds auf jeden fall direkt noch mal im xp versuchen
<lolmatic> schon komisch irgendwie
<D-F3NS> thx anyway :)
<D-F3NS> laters
<lolmatic> jeder depp darf es im web zum download anbieten aber nicht die ubuntu repos :X
<KNUBBIG> nach einem add-apt-repository und danach apt-get update kommt der Fehler, dass es in dem PPA keine Pakete für Natty gibt, gibts ne Möglichkeit Natty zu zwingen, die Pakete für Maverick zu benutzen?
<rusef> Und bloß vorsicht bei Torrents beim Ubuntu saugen, dafür wird man von Holländern abgemahnt.
<lolmatic> o0
<lolmatic> was fürn torrent haste geladen? :)
<joschi> KNUBBIG: apt-pinning
<KNUBBIG> joschi: ?
<joschi> KNUBBIG: du solltest dabei aber wissen, was du tust
<joschi> ,apt-pinning?
<shetlandpony> joschi, Apt-Pinning ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning - Weitere Infos im query ...
<KNUBBIG> danke
<jokrebel> Nalkem: vielleicht hilft Dir hier was weiter (falls Du es nicht eh schon auswendig kennst) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<devilangel81> habe jetzt das Programm glabels finde aber nirgends die einstellung hochformat drucken
<devilangel81> kennt jemand das programm
<devilangel81> ?
<Nalkem> jokrebel: neee, DAS kannte ich noch nicht! ... danke :)
<devilangel81> Naklem könntest Du mir helfen ich möchte A7 Karteikarten in Hochvormat drucken das sie dann längs zu lesen sind
<devilangel81> Hochformat nätürlich mit f
<Nalkem> devilangel81: hmm ... kenne glabels leider nicht
<devilangel81> kennt hier jemand glabels und kann mir sagen wie man mit dem Programm hochformat druckt
<LetoThe2nd> devilangel81: wir habens mittlerweile alle gehört. offensichtlich weiss es grade keiner. frag in ein paar stunden nochmal, bzw. schreibs ins forum.
<Nalkem> devilangel81: bei auswahl der etikettenkann man sie drehen ... ggf das (?)
<jokrebel> Nalkem: gerne
<jokrebel> devilangel81: kenn es zwa rauch nicht, hab aber ein Wiki gefunden, falls Du das noch nicht kennst, vielleicht hilfts ja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/glabels
<Guest49952> ich habe irgendwas mit ecrypt verbockt.  Beim Deinstallieren von 'ecrypt-utils' erhalte ich jetzt: E: ecryptfs-utils: Unterprozess installiertes pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<devilangel81> vielen dank jokrembel
<jokrebel> devilangel81: und manchmal ist eine Hoch/Quer-Format umstellung auch noch im Druckermenü möglich IIRC.
<FM-Audio> Hallo Freunde, ich hab auf dem Netbook meiner Eltern jetzt per USB Ubuntu installiert. Funktioniert soweit auch einwandfrei. Nur was ganz komisch ist sobald ich den WLAN schlüssel eingebe, kommt die Schlüsselbundaufforderung und sobald ich da was reinschreibe, hängt er sich auf. Was kann man da tun?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: Präzisiere erstmal bitte "...hängt sich auf"
<FM-Audio> also der Mauszeiger führt keine Bewegungen mehr aus, das System macht nichts
<Guest49952> kennt jemand ekiga ?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: was tut sich bei den LEDs (CAPS,NUM,Scroll und auch Power und Festplatte)?
<jokrebel> ,mf? Guest49952
<shetlandpony> Guest49952: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<FM-Audio> müsst ich grad nochmal probieren ich starte ihn mal eben kurze Frage noch. Wie kann man einen Namen anwählen, so wie du eben mit FM-Audio
<deem> ,tab? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Guest49952> xxxx@ekiga.net konnte nicht angemeldet werden
<devilangel81> geh mal per Nautilus in den Ordner /var/log und dann öffne die Datei syslog.1 und kopiere die letzten 3 4 Einträge oper Open share hier in den Chat dann müsste man schon wissen woran es liegt den syslog nimmt alle Fehler entgegen die ein Programm verursacht
<FM-Audio> so jetzt ist er sogar abgestürtz
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: reagieren die NUM und CAPS noch auf entsprechenden Tastendruck? Oder blinken gar?
<FM-Audio> jetzt kam die Konsole und hat mir wirre sachen ausgespuckt (wirr im sinn von ich verstehs nicht)
<FM-Audio> komisch jetzt hat er zum ersten Mal den Schlüsselbund angenommen
<devilangel81> bedenke wenn Du 11.04 installiert hast dann ist es eine non stable Version nur 10.04 ist stable
<FM-Audio> das komische ist, dass er jetzt net abstürzt aber er reagiert auch nicht auf klicks...mauszeiger bewegt sich aber noch
<devilangel81> von 11.04 kann man das nicht sagen 
<LetoThe2nd> devilangel81: unwissenheit, oder trollversuch?
<FM-Audio> also wenn ich Ethernetkabel reinsteck funktionierts
<Guest69731> hab ekiga neu installiert. Hab auch einen ekiga account. Dennoch: xxxx@ekiga.net konnte nicht angemeldet werden... 
<devilangel81> nein so wurde es mir gesagt und ich habe auch bei Ubuntuusers im Magazin gelesen das 11.04 noch nicht ganz stabil läuft
<LetoThe2nd> devilangel81: völliger nonsens von a bis z.
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: irgendwie bleibt die wlanverbindung hängen...also das Logo sendet und bleibt dann hängen, mit ihm der Rechner
<jokrebel> Guest69731: Wiki und Homepage halfen nicht weiter? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ekiga http://www.ekiga.org/
<LetoThe2nd> devilangel81: jedes release ist an und für sich als stable zu betrachten. der unterschied ist, dass LTS-releases länger gepflegt werden im sinne von bugfixes und securityfixes, die "normalen" releases dafür unter umständen etwas aktuellere software enthalten.
<Guest69731> nein
<Guest69731> jokrebel, bede Seiten helfen nicht
<LetoThe2nd> devilangel81: wobei "aktueller" natürlich auch gelesen werden kann als "nicht so gut abgehangen und weniger getestet", aber dennoch stable-grad aus sicht der zuständigen maintainer.
<Guest69731> wieso bin ich plötzlich Guest69731 ?   bin als apricot angemeldet !
<k1l> ,nicksetup? Guest69731 
<shetlandpony> Guest69731: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<devilangel81> Nagut aber zumindest Unity ist noch nicht sehr ausgreift und bedarf noch überarbeitung das liegt doch auf der Hand oder
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: ging das denn per WLAN schon mal?
<FM-Audio> nein hab ubuntu zum erstenmal auf dem Netbook installiert
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: paste mal lsusb, bitte.
<jokrebel> ,pasten? FM-Audio
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<jokrebel> ,paste? FM-Audio
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<apricot123> komisch -main alter nich 'apricot' ist wohl gesperrt ??
<apricot123> nick
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: ich komm net an den PC ran ich bin jetzt an nem anderen von dem aus ich schreib...hab lsusb gestartet was willst da genau wissen?
<deem> apricot123: dann kannst du den ghosten
<jokrebel> FM die ID der WLAN-Karte.
<apricot123> egal
<apricot123> sip:xxxxx@ekiga.net konte nicht angemeldet werden !  Jemand ne Idee
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: ID 13d3:5119 IMC Networks
<FM-Audio> das andere sind alles usb devices
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: Kannst was damit anfangen?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: sicher, dass das die WLAN-Karte ist?
<FM-Audio> ja
<FM-Audio> hab grad Netzwerkkabel probiert die ganze Zeit und es funktioniert alles...und jetzt mach ich WLAN an und geb Passwort in Schlüsselbund ein und jetzt gibt er mir ne Fehlermeldugn aus und startet die konsole
<FM-Audio> Also bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es an dem liegt.
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: dann versuch doch das mal zu pasten bitte. 
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: notfalls per USB-Stick
<FM-Audio> wie kann ich das machen, wenn der Rechner abstürzt?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: vielleicht über die Logs? Unterhalb von /var/log oder im /home/user/
<FM-Audio> ich schau mal ob da was ist, starte gerade neu
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: hab gerade Boot over Lan ausgeschalten...vllt hat es ja damit was zu tun (denk zwar nicht aber ich probiers mal)
<FM-Audio> ok nein :D
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: Hast Du denn die Eckdaten Deines Netbooks (war es doch,oder?) und ggf. der WLAN-Karte an Google gefüttert?
<FM-Audio> ist das Netbook von meinen eltern...müsste eine Atheros Wlan karte sein wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: wo gesehn? die ID die Du uns gegeben hast sieht da nicht danach aus…
<FM-Audio> Wenn ich den PC starte steht da Atheros networks
<FM-Audio> aber du hast recht ich gehe davon aus, dass da was von Intel drinsteckt
<jwi> lspci bitte
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: ich hab gerade die /var/log offen nach welcher Datei muss ich ausschau halten?
<devilangel81> ist es eigendlich per Wubi möglich mehr als 30 GB Festplatte für Ubuntu zu reservieren kann man Wubi irgendwie so anpassen ?
<deem> devilangel81: wubi will man nicht nutzen
<deem> devilangel81: richtig installieren oder bleiben lassen, aber wubin bringt nur probleme
<deem> wubi*
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: vielleicht in der messages.
<FM-Audio> ist ein Asus 1001PX
<BlackScorp> hi all
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: und kaum kommen konkretere Infos findet Gooogle auch was. Vielleicht Dein Problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/42900/asus-eee-pc-1001px-wireless-hangs
<BlackScorp> ich habe ein komisches problem... irgendwie stürzt bei mir das ganze system ab, wenn das notebook wlan aktiviert
<BlackScorp> ich habe mal versucht ein Winns einzutragen in irgend eine datei
<BlackScorp> eventuel liegt es ja daran aber ich weis nicht mehr welche datei ich editiert habe
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: was würdest du mir jetzt raten?
<BlackScorp> da stand nur oben #Generated by Networkmanager
<FM-Audio> soll ich jetzt 10.10 installieren?
<BlackScorp> hm.. sobald ich mein passwort eingeben für "Anmeldeschlüsselbund" friert das Desktop ein
<FM-Audio> BlackScorp: So gings mir vorher auch
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: fürs erste würd ich mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Asus_Eee_PC durchackern. Sollte wohl auf Dich zutreffen. Und viel googlen in verschiedenen Variationen. Sorry - bin mal für ca. 20 Minuten weg…
<FM-Audio> ist in Ordnung danke
<sonotos> hi, gibt es aktuell ein memleak beim kopieren in nautilus? das bläst den ram umglaublich voll, selbst nach dem kopieren sind da noch 6b speicher belegt
<lolmatic> lol
<sonotos> hab beim googeln ein paar einträge gefunden zu nautilus, das schein schon öfter passiert zu sein
<sonotos> gab tips wie zb appmenu-gtk zu entfernen aber das paket hab ich nicht installiert
<BlackScorp> langsam glaube dass asus EeePC für Ubuntu nicht geeignet ist
<lolmatic> gibt doch eeebuntu oder wie das heißt
<BlackScorp> ja aber ist das nicht für Netbooks gedacht?
<BlackScorp> ich habe ein Subnotebook
<BlackScorp> in welchen configs könnte ich nachschauen wo das problem liegt?
<lolmatic> kauf dir eins mit intel chipsatz
<lolmatic> da läuft alles
<lolmatic> was is überhaupt dein problem
<BlackScorp> naja ich mach das netbook an, dann versucht ubuntu ins internet über wlan zu kommen
<BlackScorp> danach taucht diese passwort eingabe geschichte auf
<BlackScorp> Anmeldeschlüsselbund
<BlackScorp> ich tippe mein PW ein , drück auf OK und alles bleibt stehen
<lolmatic> schon mal in die logs geschaut? geht strg+alt+f1 noch?
<BlackScorp> in welche logs sollte ich nachschauen? und strg+alt+f1 geht nicht
<jwi> das ist doch das selbe problem das FM-Audio eben beschrieben hatte?! Oo
<BlackScorp> lol
<lolmatic> system -> systemverwaltung -> systemprotokollbetrachter
<BlackScorp> ok warte
<BlackScorp> wenn ich die passwort eingabe abbreche
<BlackScorp> läuft alles wie es soll
<BlackScorp> habe halt nur kein inet
<jwi> was für ein netbook äh "subnotebook" ist das?
<BlackScorp> Asus EeePC 1215B
<BlackScorp> so ich habe systemprotokoll betrachter offen
<lolmatic> jo
<lolmatic> wenn du jetzt diese wlan geschichte anmachst
<lolmatic> wird dann irgendwas fett in dem log?
<BlackScorp> uhm.. ich probiers..
<jwi> na, brazos ist aber nun wirklich netbook ...
<BlackScorp> ok
<BlackScorp> auth.log, kern.log ,syslog sind fett geworden
<lolmatic> klar is das ein netbook
<lolmatic> und was steht da unten in dem fetten?
<BlackScorp> ist alles eingefroren
<BlackScorp> ich kann nichts machen, muss neustarten
<lolmatic> jo
<lolmatic> dann mach das mal und schau in die logs
<BlackScorp> soweit ich mich erinere gabs doch gestern keine updates..
<jwi> ah, broadcom wlan. das dürfte einer der chip sein, die seit natty per open source treiber unterstützt sind
<jwi> *chips
<BlackScorp> ok
<BlackScorp> die syslog sagt folgendes
<BlackScorp> Activation (wlan0) failed.
<BlackScorp> davor ein <warn>
<BlackScorp> oder warte vllt kann ich es kopieren und hochladen
<lolmatic> nopaste
<BlackScorp> wie?
<sash_> ,paste? BlackScorp 
<shetlandpony> BlackScorp: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<lolmatic> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=nopaste
<BlackScorp> achso lol:D
<BlackScorp> ich kopier alles mal ab 18:00
<jaynis> nabend
<BlackScorp> http://nopaste.info/228167daae.html
<BlackScorp> hm.. die syslog sagt mir nichts
<jaynis> ich habe ein problem mit meinem neuen laptop (asus u36jc). wenn ich den laptop deckel schließe, crasht das system bzw. die grafische oberfläche manchmal, obwohl ich in den energieoptionen eingestellt habe, dass beim schließen des deckels nur der bildschirm abgedunkelt werden soll (also kein hibernate/standby etc.).
<jaynis> ich komm da dann nur raus, indem ich den pc resette oder den x server neu starte (alt druck k).
<jaynis> und ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 mit unity.
<jaynis> weis jemad woran das liegen könnte?
<sdx23> /var/log/Xorg.0.log kann Hinweise liefern, ebenso wie das Syslog/dmesg.
<jaynis> jo ersteres habe ich schon durchforstet bzw. bin gerad dabei. aber irgendwie nichts großartiges gefunden...
<mr_daniel> Habe mir einen neuen externen Monitor für meinen Laptop gekauft und diesen mit nvidia-settings mit TwinView aktiviert. Aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
<mr_danie1> Habe mir einen neuen externen Monitor für meinen Laptop gekauft und diesen mit nvidia-settings mit TwinView aktiviert. Aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
<mr_danie1> Mein Laptop Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1280x800, der externe Monitor 1920x1080. TwinView erzeugt nun einen einzigen großen Desktop. Dabei entsteht aber eine 'tote Fläche'
<mr_danie1> auf meinem Laptop Monitor
<lolmatic> geht das nicht mit dem standard ubuntu werkzeug?
<mr_danie1> Auch beim Maximieren habe ich Problem: ein Fenster wird über beide Monitore gezogen. Ich möchte beim Maximieren aber nur einen Monitor nutzen
<mr_danie1> lolmatic: nicht wirklich
<mr_danie1> Das 'Standard Tool' konnte den externen Monitor nicht erkennen. Jetzt, nachdem ich TwinView eingstellt, zeigt das 'Standard Tool' immer noch einen einzigen Monitor an
<mr_danie1> Das ist wirklich doof. Man kann ja sagen was man will, aber bei dem Management von Monitoren ist Windows 7 einem Ubuntu 11.04 weit voraus, leider.
<lolmatic> bei mir (intel) funktioniert es wunderbar mit dem standard tool
<lolmatic> hab auch einen 21zöller am netbook hängen hier
<lolmatic> das liegt wohl eher am intel treiber
<sash_> mr_danie1: "bei dem Management von Monitoren ist derr treiber, den nvidia für windows schreibt dem treiber, den die für ubuntu rausrücken, weit voraus"
<lolmatic> bzw nvidia treiber
<sash_> eben
<mr_danie1> Oh, das habe ich vollkommen vergessen zu erwähnen: ich habe eine Nvidia Grafikkarte
<sash_> und nicht am betriebssystem
<sash_> wenn du nvidia-settings nutzt, wird das sehr wahrscheinlich der fall sein, mr_danie1 ;)
<mr_danie1> lolmatic: du hast also keine Probleme mit 'toten Bildschirmflächen'?
<lolmatic> ne
<lolmatic> ich kann nach belieben auf dem einen display die auflösung ändern, nach rechts oder links verschieben oder drehen
<mr_danie1> lolmatic: genau das will ich auch haben :) blöd, dass da noch so viele Probleme mit Nvidia gibt
<mr_danie1> sash_: also ist der Fehler bei Nvidia zu suchen
<lolmatic> nutze zwar das netbook display nicht, aber das funktioniert auch wenn beide an sind
<lolmatic> hast du den neuesten treiber?
<jaynis> bei mir zu hause funzt das 1a, was du machen willst mr_danie1. da habe ich meinen 32" hdtv per hdmi und einen monitor per dvi an meinem pc angeschlossen.
<jaynis> auf beiden bildschirmen habe ich dann einen anderen desktop. alles konfiguriert mit dem nvidia tool.
<lolmatic> kann man eigentlich auch die gnome panels auf den 2. desktop erweitern?
<jaynis> ich habe es so konfiguriert, dass ich wirklich zwei x screens habe. also zwei komplett unabhängige bildschirme.
<jaynis> da sind dann natürlich auf beiden auch alle panels usw.
<ring0> um befehle mit && zu verketten, dürfen diese keine ausgabe produzieren, da sonst abgebrochen wird, korrekt?
<lolmatic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbiQKo7kv5Y
<shetlandpony> lolmatic's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;Bullet Tooth Tony und sein Freund Desert Eagle .50&#x202c; 
<lolmatic> :)
<mr_danie1> jaynis: das mit zwei XScreens würde gehen, ist aber schon etwas blöd, wenn man volle Flexibilität beim verschieben der Fenster hat
<ring0> ,ot lolmatic 
<jaynis> ja verschieben von fenstern geht dann nicht, das stimmt.
<jaynis> ich brauche dieses feature halt aber auch nicht, weil ich den zweiten bildschirm nur zum filme gucken verwende und diese dann dort auch direkt drauf starte.
<lolmatic> jaynis: funktioniert auch compiz und alles mit 2 x?
<jaynis> compiz funktioniert glaube ich auch 2x. ich habe es jedoch ausgestellt, weil dort immer irgendwelche bildfehler (tearing) bei hdtv filmen entstanden sind.
<jaynis> ich kanns jetzt auch nicht nachschauen, weil besagtes setup bei mir zu hause in der heimat installiert ist und nicht am studienort, wo ich mich gerade befinde.
<mr_danie1> Uff, ich habe die Nvidia-Treiber 173.14.30, aber auf der offiziellen Nvidia-Seite gibt es schon 270.41.19
<mr_danie1> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.19-driver.html
<jaynis> 11
<jaynis> ^^
<jaynis> ich glaube ich habe 193 oder so
<lolmatic> 173 is der legacy treiber für alte
<lolmatic> schrott gpus
<lolmatic> :D
<lolmatic> neue hardware wäre angebracht
<mr_danie1> Beim Ubuntu Setup habe ich einfach diesen Dialog benutzt, um propritäre Treiber zu installieren. Muss mal sehen wie ich diese updaten kann
<jaynis> auf hardware treiber klicken unter system oder so.
<lolmatic> mr_danie1: der 173er is der treiber für alte hardware. wenn ubuntu den empfiehlt sollte der neue treiber gar nicht zur auswahl vorhanden sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<lolmatic> der neue unterstützt alte gpus nicht mehr
<mr_danie1> lolmatic: sehe geradem, dass ich den falschen ausgewählt habe
<mr_danie1> installiere das mal gerade
<jaynis> ich glaube aber selbst mit diesem alten treiber habe ich das setup mit zwei x screens schonmal benutzt.
<lolmatic> was steht zur auswahl?
<mr_danie1> zwei sachen: Version 173, und die 'Version current', die auch empfohlen wird
<lolmatic> was haste denn für ne gpu
<mr_danie1> lolmatic:  wie die GPU heit, weiß ich nicht, aber die Grafikkarte heißt GeForce Go 7600, und diese wird auch bei den aktuellen Treibern als unterstützt gelistet
<mr_danie1> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.19-driver.html
<lolmatic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmZg0lwhMNY
<shetlandpony> lolmatic's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;The Snatch: The Herbaliser - Sensual Woman&#x202c; 
<mr_danie1> muss mal kurz nen neustart machen zum testen
<koegs> ,ot? lolmatic
<shetlandpony> lolmatic: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mr_daniel> back
<mr_daniel> Jetzt läuft alles viel besser. Die Panels sind nur auf dem Laptop Monitor und das Maximieren klappt jetzt auch wie gewohnt.
<mr_daniel> Habe zwar immer noch unten eine 'tote Fläche', aber zumindest werden jetzt keine Teile vom Panel mehr verdeckt. Immer noch keine optimale, aber eine viel bessere und akzeptable Lösung.
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Panelapp heißt, um die Lautstärke zu regeln? Die fehlt bei mir und auch in der Liste von Plugins, die ich dem Panel hinzufügen kann ist sie nicht aufzufinden.
<Wedelwolf> fr00d auf gut deutsch benachrichtigungsanzeige... steht bei mir
<Wedelwolf> https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<fr00d> Die hab ich aktiv, die Benachrichtigungsanzeige, aber da ist der Lautstärkeregler nicht drin. Das hab ich auch gerade gefunden, dass der wohl dort dabei sein soll.
<surrender> hallo, ich habe gerade einen ordner in lampp/htdocs/ mit chmod geändert weil ich unterordner mit lesbar machen wollte.
<surrender> das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt jetzt kann ich den ordner nicht mehr im Browser aufrufen
<sdx23> surrender: ls -al /pfad/verzeichnis # um zu sehen, wie die Rechte sind.
<sdx23> ,rechte? surrender sollte man auch lesen, wenn man noch da wäre
<shetlandpony> surrender sollte man auch lesen, wenn man noch da waere, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon__> Hab hier ne nicht mehr lesbare sd karte. Wenn ich sie einstecke zeigt fdisk nichts an. dmesg liefert mmc0: error -110 whilst initalising sd card
<sdx23> dreamon__: Tonne.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Sag doch sowas nicht. 
<dreamon__> sdx23, Schau mal das ist das ergebnis im anderen Notebook -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403609/
<dreamon__> da zeigt dmesg was vernünftiges an.. aber fdisk -l .. da ist es wiederum nicht da..
<sdx23> dreamon__: was sagt ls -al /dev/sdc1 dort?
<dreamon__> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 2011-06-09 20:05 /dev/sdc
<dreamon__> 20:05 hab ichs das erstemal reingesteckt.. glaub ich zumindest
<dreamon__> oder war es eine, die funktionierte
<dreamon__> sdx23, Haha.. hab ihn .. hab karte in einen anderen Reader gesteckt.. usbreader.. und jetzt komm ich wieder an die Daten.. hammer
<sdx23> Ich würde die schnellstmöglich sichern und der Sache vorerst nicht trauen.
<deem> hi. ich hab grade ein kleines problem mit meiner wlan-usb-karte. es ist ein Netgear WG111T, den ich per ndiswrapper und dem Treiber von der Netgear Homepage V1.2 installiert habe. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz toll. Allerdings zeigt er mir nur WEP Verschlüsselte WLAN-Netze an und mein Netz hat WPA2. Laut dem ndiswrapper soll das direkt mir WPA2 tun. Dem scheint aber nicht so. Wie krieg ich das Ding mit WPA2 zum laufen?
<niph> Abend zusammen
<niph> so ich hoff ich bin im richtigen channel :P, kennt einer eine Möglichkeit gnome zu skalieren? sowas wie eine Zoom funktion?
<Fuchs> compiz kann es z.B. 
<Fuchs> ansonsten hat Gnome eine Bildschirmlupe 
<niph> ja jedoch skaliert die nur von 100% aufwärts und nicht abwerts :/ so dass die Anzeige kleiner wird :P 
<Fuchs> hm, so etwas ist mir dann nicht bekannt 
<Fuchs> warum brauchst Du das? 
<niph> mir sind die ganzen fensterleisten und fenster zu groß, drum dacht ich mir ich verschaffe mir mehr platz indem ich aus dem desktop rauszoome, wahrscheinlich giebts da ne schönere lösung
<Fuchs> die Fensterleisten lassen sich kleiner machen oder auch entfernen 
<Fuchs> ansonsten hast Du auch mehrere virtuelle Arbeitsflaechen, was fuer mehr Platz sorgt
<niph> Das mit den Arbeitsflächen nutze ich bereits, jedoch gehts mir hier auch um's allgemeine design und ich habs lieber minimal
<Fuchs> Du kannst irgend ein tiling-wm ohne Rahmen nehmen und mit einer minimalen Toolbar
<Fuchs> etwas wie awesome oder so. 
<niph> okay ich mach mich darüber mal schlau dank dir
<deem> hi. ich hab grade ein kleines problem mit meiner wlan-usb-karte. es ist ein Netgear WG111T, den ich per ndiswrapper und dem Treiber von der Netgear Homepage V1.2 installiert habe. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz toll. Allerdings zeigt er mir nur WEP Verschlüsselte WLAN-Netze an und mein Netz hat WPA2. Laut dem ndiswrapper soll das direkt mir WPA2 tun. Dem scheint aber nicht so. Wie krieg ich das Ding mit WPA2 zum laufen?
<Oins> Hallo. Wenn ich an meinen laufenden Laptop den externen Monitor dran steck, dann sind Teile des Bildschirms schwarz, wie wenn ein schwarzes Rechteck über den Fenstern liegt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze zu refreshen bzw. neu zeichnen zu lassen? Ein logout und neuer login behebt das Problem, daber das ist doch immer recht lästig.
<deem> mir würde auch vollkommen irgendein hinweis reichen, nach dem motto. schau da und da nach, aber ich bin echt mit meinem latein am ende. ich weiß nicht wo ich noch nachschauen soll. laut google sind alle threads die probleme aufweisen mit ndiswrapper in bezug auf ubuntu < 6.06 und laut ndiswrapper wiki funktionieren alle ndiswrapperversionen seit 1.7rc1 nativ mit dem treiber
<Nightwolf> hi, ich versuche eine durch ddrescue gewonnene .iso zu reparieren. das dateisystem ist hfs+. fsck.hfsplus funktioniert wohl nicht mit dateien? wie gehe ich weiter vor?
<Oins> Ah, ein erneutes ausführen von unity brachte den gewünschten Erfolg.
<niph> @deem hast Du folgendes schon probiert? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-wpa-psk-aktivieren/
<deem> niph: ich glaube du hast meine frage nicht verstanden
<deem> vorallem, da der wlan stick jetzt gar nicht mehr erkannt wird
<niph> hmm war nur ne idee :P
<bekks> deem: Zieh ihn doch mal ab, warte 10s, steck ihn wieder ein, warte 10s, und nopaste dann die Ausgabe von dmesg.
<deem> bekks: nopasten wird schwer, da der pc kein netz hat, aber mom
<deem> http://pastebin.com/ZQ7g7XiR
<bekks> deem: Zeile 16.
<bekks> Schmeiss den Stick weg, und hol Dir einen nativ unterstützten. ndiswrapper ist wirklich eine Krücke.
<deem> also laut dem ndiswrapper soll es ja gehen
<deem> +wiki
<bekks> Laut dmesg nicht :)
<deem> bekks: eben ging e snoch
<deem> nur eben ohne wpa
<bekks> Ja, ndiswrapper halt. wpa_supplicant macht WPA2.
<deem> hm... ok. dann tret ich das ding in die tonne. hab ich halt ne stolperfalle quer durch die wohnung liegen
<Flash63>  deem: was für ein Stick/Chipsatz genau (Atheros ist klar)?
<Flash63> deem: dürfte ein Stick mit Atheros ar5523-Chipsatz sein. Passende Treiber sind im Wiki verlinkt.
<jokrebel> gn8
<deem> Flash63: das hab ich alles schon probiert.
<Flash63> deem: was genau? Der momentan verwendete Treiber ist recht alt.
<Flash63> deem: Geräte-ID?
<deem> ist egal. das ding liegt in der tonne und da bleibt es jetzt. trotzdem danke, aber passt schon
<Flash63> ok
<malformed> guten abend, ich bräuchte eure Hilfe mit einem python Programm (f.lux). Ich habe es mal aus dem terminal gestartet und den output hier gepastet: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/294
<Protector1981> doof...ich hab mittels gconf-editor unter /apps/gnome_settings_daemon den volume_step auf 3 geändert, rebootet und trotzdem wird die Lautstärke in zu großen Abständen angehoben oO was kann man noch machen? OS: Maverick posted at: 10:28:42
<Protector1981> -.-
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-10
<Sysopa> moin, ich habe, seit ich nach langer Zeit wieder Pulseaudio verwende, unter kubuntu 11.04 "stotternde" Systemklänge - der restliche Sound funktioniert reibungslos damit...  unter 10.10 lief das einwandfrei...
<sypherify> hey
<sypherify> hey sollte man unity auf einem produktiv pc verwenden?
<Sysopa> das wirft die Frage auf: sollte man überhaupt *buntu auf einem produktiv pc verwenden....
<sypherify> was sollte man sonst verwenden?
<Sysopa> Oo
<_moep_> warum sollte man überhaupt ubuntu verwenden *troll* :D
<Sysopa> weils einfach ist und die lösungen windows-nah: neuinstallieren (das habe ich eben gerade zu hören bekommen nach Problemen mit pulseaudio und KDE Klängen ^^)
<Sysopa> ich weiß schon, warum ich auf Produktivsystemen Gentoo einsetze - nicht ganz so komfortabel und klicki-bunti, aber dafür kann man sich drauf verlassen, daß das, was man konfiguriert hat, auch noch morgen läuft ^^
<elmargol> Ich suche einen kde texteditor der regex highlighting kann. jemand einen vorschlag?
<speckmade> seit Release-Upgrade verabschiedet sich mein Chromium beim Start gleich wieder mit "Busfehler"...
<speckmade> ist das vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem mit bekannter Lösung?
<bullgard4> speckmade: Zu dem Thema solltest Du etwas finden in Launchpad > Bugs > chromium-browser.
<jokrebel> hi
<speckmade> bullgard4: "Chromium Browser does not use Launchpad for bug tracking."
<joschi> speckmade: die url für bugreports steht in der jeweiligen paket-beschreibung. -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/chromium-browser
<wizard42> Hallo #! Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Dell Latitude E6400 (intelgrafikchip [8086:2a42]) - Grafikprobleme mit Unity nach Update, aber keine Probleme mit der LiveCD. Nun habe ich dpkg -l Ausgaben verglichen, aber keine "wesentlichen" unterschiede festgestellt - natuerlich sind auf dem System aktuellere Versionen von compiz und auch xserver-xorg-video-intel mittlerweile. Sind da probleme bekannt? 
<Mike1> guten Tag!
<Mike1> ich versuche gerade mit einem Laptop, in dem eine Ati Radeon 9000 verbaut ist, den TV-Out zum Laufen zu bringen
<Mike1> blöderweise flimmert das Bild extrem – irgendeine Idee wie man das beheben kann?
<wizard42> Grafikprobleme = Unity Desktop hintergrund und Fenster bestehen nur aus Streifen und Grafikfehlern
<Mike1> Distribution ist Ubuntu 10.04, mit einem ähnlichen Laptop mit Nvidia FX5200 funktioniert es einwandfrei
<wizard42> Unity 2D tut bei mir halbwegs, allerdings auch gelegentlich mit kleineren Grafikfehlern (window decoration wird nicht neu gemalt))
<wizard42> Mike1: was sagt xrandr zu dem Output? 
<Mike1> wizard42: nichts besonderes, dass er halt 800x600 und 640x480 kann
<Mike1> also er wird erkannt
<wizard42> Mike1, bei welcher Freq? Kanns sein, dass Dein TV mit den z.B. 60Hz nicht klar kommt? 
<Mike1> mhhh, das könnte sein
<Mike1> wie stelle ich auf 50Hz?
<wizard42> erstmal wuerd ich versuchen dem TV 60Hz nahezulegen
<wizard42> wenn xradr dauch einen 50Hz mode ausgibt sollte man in den wechseln koenenn? 
<Mike1> es bietet mir nur einen 59.9Hz Mode an
<Mike1> ob ich da einen anderen Mode erstellen kann? Mhhh
<sdx23> Mike1: Nur indem du eine neue Modeline erstellst. Wobei fraglich ist, ob das so zum Erfolg führen wird.
<wizard42> kann der tv nicht einfach auf 60Hz umgestellt werden? 
<bullgard4> speckmade: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/chromium-browser: "Maintainer:     * Ubuntu MOTU Developers (Mail Archive); Please consider filing a bug or asking a question via Launchpad before contacting the maintainer directly."
<Mike1> wizard42: das ist ein Hometrainer mit eingebautem Fernseher, da kann man nicht wirklich etwas einstellen
<wizard42> o_O 
<jokrebel_> cu
<Mike1> mhhhhhhh, irgendwie mag der meine neue Modeline nicht
<die> hallo, wie öffne ich openoffice mit admin rechten?
<wizard42> bbs
<die> hintergrund: ich bekomme das addon dmath nicht sauber deinstalliert
<Mike1> die: und dafür brauchst du rootrechte? o.O
<die> ja, denn immer wenn ich die Bibliotheken lösche, sind sie nach dem Neustart wieder da :(
<Mike1> wie können die einfach so auftauchen?
<die> tja, das frag ich mich auch!
<db-> moin
<Mike1> die: alle Konfigurationsdateien mal löschen oder verschieben?
<db-> Ich bekomme einfach keine gute IO perfomance hin. Hab sehr hohe latenzzeiten und schlechte schreibwerte. Dazu kommt, dass das system lagged z.B shelleingaben. 
<die> wo finde ich die?
<die> also die Konfigurationsdateien
<db-> da ist mein notebook schneller *hrhr* als die pizzabox hier, nee ehrlich
<LetoThe2nd> db-: einmal lsb_release -a und uname -a in nen pastebin (z.b. pastebinit) bitte, dazu mal eckdaten des systems, und ist das schon immer so oder seit wann
<db-> der wird gerade neu aufgesetzt
<db-> 11.04
<db-> also neues problem
<LetoThe2nd> db-: ich hätte wirklich gerne die ausgaben in nem pastebin, bitte.
<db-> k
<LetoThe2nd> db-: und wenn du magst, kannst ja noch ein fdisk -l mit dazu packen.
<db-> http://pastebin.com/J1RbF3Vi
<db-> ich hab das bei allen neuen linuxvarianten, jedoch nicht wenn die freebsd fahre. Dort habe ich das nicht. Ich kann mal den bonnie++ output pasten 
<LetoThe2nd> db-: danke sehr. welche dateisysteme setzt du auf dem lvm ein? und was sind so die groben eckdaten des systems?
<db-> ext4 und xfs habe ich getestet
<db-> sowie ext2
<db-> alle da gleiche 
<db-> +s
<LetoThe2nd> db-: hm, ok.
<LetoThe2nd> db-: und das problem ist distributionsübergreifend?
<db-> japp debian livecd z.B ist das gleiche
<db-> auf auf allen systemen hier z.B notebooks etc. egal wo ich das teste
<LetoThe2nd> db-: ist da vielleicht irgendein arg esoterischer festplattencontroller drin?
<db-> wenn ich kopiere und ordentlich last mache ist das system sehr laggy
<LetoThe2nd> db-: naja, also meine festplattendruchsetze sind i.a. ganz ok (so in der 100MB/s bis 120MB/s liga dauerhaft bei consumerplatten)+
<db-> wenn du bonnie++ anwirfst kannst du dich dann noch einloggen
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich.
<db-> ich mit so einminuetiger verzoegerung
<db-> hab 2 notebooks getestet und 2 server. debian live 6 sowie ubuntu 11.04. Das gibts doch gar nicht
<db-> alles default installationen
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich würde mal schauen, ob da was richtung io-scheduler nicht sooo grün ist.
<db-> welchen hast du
<LetoThe2nd> db-: naja, ubuntu und debian sind gerade bei sowas eng verwandt, ein interessanter gegentest wäre mal z.b. suse oder fedora
<db-> ich hatte dead-irgenwas und dann noch "noop"
<LetoThe2nd> db-: welchen was habe ich? und btw., die eckdaten bist du immer noch schuldig)
<LetoThe2nd> db-: ich meinte nicht welchen scheduler, sondern mal mittels iotop und konsorten nachspüren, ob sich der verhakt.
<db-> dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/76GFMtdz
<LetoThe2nd> db-: also ram-grösse kommt mir zwar etwas merkwürdig vor, aber was solls.
<LetoThe2nd> db-: wir haben hier ganz ähnliche boxen laufen, allerdings mit opensuse. da wären mir keine performanceprobleme bekannt - wärs für dich möglich das mal gegenzutesten?
<db-> klar gibts ne livecd
<LetoThe2nd> db-: sicher irgendwo...
<db-> dann koennte ich die platte mounten und mal iozone, bonnie++ etc abfeuern
<db-> ich schau mal
<LetoThe2nd> ok.
<die> ähm, kann mir jemand sagen wo die Konfigurationsdateien von openoffice sind?#
<db-> what is knoppix? damit hatte ich dann so 10mb/s beim "dd" mit entsprechend grosser bs 
<LetoThe2nd> db-: kenn ich nur vom namen, kann ich nix dazu sagen.
<db-> danke erstmal
<db-> ich reporte
<LetoThe2nd> kay, viel glück.
<Mike1> wie kann ich mir denn eine Bildschirmtastatur herbeizaubern?
<Mike1> häng gerade nur mit einer Maus am Server
<Fussel> Mike1, evtl. nicht gerade elegant, aber anwendungen/zubehör/zeichentabelle
<die> rm -R .openoffice.org/  löscht die Konfigurationsdatei . aber leider ist das dmath addon danach immer noch da :(
<Mike1> habs geschafft eine Internetverbindung auf den Server zu kriegen
<Mike1> jetzt nur noch quicksynergy installieren
<Mike1> funktioniert :)
<overlook> exit
<overlook> ups
<Guest65837> twinkle mault beim Start: 'Fehler beim Anlegen:UDP socket auf port 5060 - Adresse wird bereits verwendet...
<Guest65837> netstat zeigt auch port UDP 5060 an, aber kein Programm dazu
<portege2> hi, wie kann ich denn mit den nvidea x server settings mein display drehen?
<apricot1> wie kann ich einen port wieder freigeben?  port 5060 war von ekiga belegt. habe ekiga deinstalliert; PC neu gestartet. netstat zeigt UDP 5060 immer noch an
<Kipferl> hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: gebe mehrere Verzeichnisse auf meinen server mit nfs frei und mounte sie auf einem anderen. jetzt kommt ein neues verzeichnis dazu und habe alle einstellungen kopiert und nur die Pfade geändert. Jetzt bekomme ich am Client aber folgende Meldung beim mounten: sudo mount -afv "mount.nfs: timeout set for Fri Jun 10 12:55:56 2011
<Kipferl> mount.nfs: text-based options: 'addr=192.168.1.97'" wüsstet ihr woran das liegt?
<King_S> hallo zusammen, kann seit neuestem nicht mehr auf fat32 partitionen schreiben. weder ein USB Stick, noch ne Partition lassen sich beschreiben. habe windows im DualBoot
<DerMich0r> moinmoin
<nevchen> jo
<nevchen> King_S:  du solltest dein problem ausführlicher beschreiben, damit man evtl. helfen kann
<nevchen> umso mehr details desto besser
<nevchen> auch hilfreich ist das problem im forum zu schildern und hier den link dazu zu posten 
<nevchen> so kann auf zwei wegen geholfen werden
<DerMich0r> ist es eigendlich möglich einen equalizer für den "globalen" sound zu benutzen? also das alles was irgendwie zum audio out geht vorher durch nen EQ geht?
<King_S> nevchen: also, habe in meinem Rechner drei festplatten verbaut, die erste hat 4 partitionen, ext4 mit ubuntu, ext4 mit /home, ne swap partition und ntfs für windows
<King_S> die zweite platte ist reiserfs
<King_S> und die dritte hat eine partition fat32
<King_S> die andere ntfs
<King_S> ich mounte die platte beim start über fstab
<King_S> nur wird die seit kurzem nur dem user root zugeteilt, wie ich eben gesehen habe
<King_S> selbe gilt für usb stick
<King_S> oder sd karten..
<nevchen> hast du irgendwas verändert?
<LetoThe2nd> King_S: hm, bist du vielleicht nicht mehr in der gruppe plugdev oder wie das heisst? und gemountet wird schon nach wie vor automatisch von nautilus, oder irgendwie anders?
<King_S> windows nach installiert
<King_S> LetoThe2nd: ganz normal, also automatisch bei den sticks, bei der platte via fstab
<LetoThe2nd> King_S: in der fstab musst du das prinzipiell mitangeben, stichwort uid,gid
<King_S> LetoThe2nd: das kann sein, das ich das wieder verschlunzt habe -.-
<Kipferl> Hallo nochmal^^,Könnt Ihr mir bitte bie folgendem Problem Helfen?
<Kipferl> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/weitere-nfs-freigabe-schlaegt-fehl/
<King_S> LetoThe2nd: okay, die festplatte läuft wieder, nun nochmal der usb stick...
<LetoThe2nd> King_S: wie gesagt, mal plugdev checken, und mit mount gegenprüfen mit welchen rechten nautilus das einhängt, aber da bin ich nicht direkt mit grosser erfahrung gesegnet.
<elmargol> ich suche ein tool vergleichbar mit visual regexp. das interface ist einfach grauenhaft :(
<King_S> LetoThe2nd: okay, aber danke für die Hilfe so weit
<elmargol> http://laurent.riesterer.free.fr/regexp/screenshot2.png <-
<HarrySp> elmargol, kregexpeditor? http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/8131/1973/1600/regular_expressions.jpg
<horst> Hallo leute jemand da der einem neu Ubuntu User vielleicht kurz helfen kann?
<szal> stell ne konkrete Frage, dann wird sich schon herausstellen, was wir dazu tun können ^^
<horst> Gibt es eine möglichkeit das Ubuntu nicht bei jeden start sonst wie oft das Passwort verlangt "nach anmeldung"? am besten garnicht?
<szal> ?
<Guschtel> horst: auto-login geht
<horst> so das er kein schlüsselbund passwort mehr abfragt?
<horst> wenn ja wie
<petrolman> Unter System/Systemverwaltung/Anmeldebildschirm kannst du dies einstellen
<petrolman> Aber meldest du wirklich so oft an, dass dir die Paßworteingabe zu lästig geworden ist?
<horst> also bei den Einstellungen des Anmeldebildschirms finde ich nur einstellungen zum Login ... ich meine aber bzgl. des Schlüsselbunds ... da er bei jeden start und jeder neuen Aktion nach dem Schlüssel passwort fragt und das nervt ein wenig ... oder bin ich nur Windows verseucht ^
<horst> ^^
<horst> und an einem start sind das allein schon 5mal
<petrolman> Schlüsselbund kenne ich nur im Zusammenhang mit GPG, wie hast du den Schlüsselbund denn erstellt?
<horst> garnicht ... hab Ubuntu 11 falls es weiter hilft ... haben ihn heute installiert auf meinem HTPC ... ich bekomme immer die meldung "Geben sie das Passwort für den Schlüsselbund "Default" ein, und diesen zu entsperren
<horst> info: Schlüsselbund passwort ist der selbe den ich als Passwort bei der Installertion eingegeben habe
<szal> gnome-keyring scheint ja n ziemlicher Bugger zu sein im Vergleich zu KWallet
<horst> allein wenn ich empathy starte fragt der 3 mal das passwort 1x für das Programm selbst, 1x für MSN und 1x für ICQ
<horst> also was kann ich machen?
<petrolman> horst, hattest du bei der Installation das Häkchen "Meine persönlichen Dateien verschlüsseln" angeklickt? 
<horst> nein
<horst> bin nicht der Sicherheits typ ;-) lebe riskant :-D
<petrolman> Ich sehe mir das gerade in der Installationsroutine an. Wenn man den ersten Benutzer anlegt, hat man ja nur die Möglichkeit entweder "Automatische Anmeldung" oder "Paßwort bei jeder Anmeldung abfragen" mit/ohne Häkchen zur Datenverschlüsselung einzustellen. Keine Ahnung woher jetzt die wiederholten Abfragen kommen 
<horst> @petrolman also ich habe die automatische anmeldung gewählt
<sdx23> horst: Ich habe dunkel was in Erinnerung, dass bei automatischer Anmeldung der Keyring nicht automatisch entsperrt werden kann.
<geser> stimmt, da ja bisher nicht das Passwort eingegeben wurde
<horst> habe gerade mal bei den programm Passwörter und Verschlüsselung geschaut und habe dort mehrere Passwörter Ordner drin Default, Default_1, Default_2, Default_3 und login
<Ir0n1E> Moin.
<horst> reicht 1 Default ordner eigentlich nicht aus?
<deem> also meine freundin nutzt auch die automatische verschlüsselung. mit wlan, icq und msn
<horst> Naja ich will nichts gegen ubuntu sagen aber ich dachte es wäre benutzerfreundlich ^^ ... nein scherz bei seite ... was passiert wenn ich die Passwörter Ordner Default 1, 2 und 3 lösche?
<deem> sie gibt nach der anmeldung einmal ihr passwort ein und das wars dann
<horst> der default_3 ordner hat sogar 6 passwörter gespeichert ... Desktop Couch user authentication, acount: MSN, account: ICQ, nochmal Desktop Couch user authentication, Ubuntu One und imap
<horst> die anderen defaults lediglich das ICQ passwort
<petrolman> Ich installiere gerade mit automatischer Anmeldung, ich will mir das mal genauer ansehen.
<horst> man machst du dir mühe
<horst> wenn remote gehen würde würde ich dir mein desktop zur verfügung stellen
<petrolman> Nein, so etwas macht man nicht, wir sind ja hier nicht bei DELL :)
<horst> bei DELL? :D
<horst> war nur ne dumme Windows Idee von mir :D müsstest dann nicht extra Installieren :D
<petrolman> Das macht man so nebenbei, wenn es hilft, von der eigentlichen Arbeit abzulenken :)
<horst> nanana :p :D ... wenn das dein chef wüsste :D danke dir das du dir die mühe machst ;)
<petrolman> Mein chef liegt mit Kreuzbandriss zuhause, bekommt nichts mit :-D
<horst> ist es möglich das Ubuntu direkt nach Login eine SMB Netzwerkfestplatte Mountet?
<LetoThe2nd> horst: es ist sogar schon vor dem login möglich ;-)
<petrolman> :)
<horst> vor dem login kann ich doch noch garnichts machen ... aber ok ... wie?
<horst> :)
<LetoThe2nd> ,fstab? horst 
<shetlandpony> horst, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<horst> ok zu heavy ... zuviel linux chinesisch :D "ZUR INFO: ICH BIN EIN FRISCHLING WAS UBUNTU BETRIFFT" :(
<horst> geht das nicht irgendwie mit gui wo ich nur die IP eingebe?
<LetoThe2nd> nope. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> horst: und du brauchst nicht rumschreien, meine augen sind (noch) gut.
<spY|da> nach dem login per bash script?
<LetoThe2nd> nimmt den kollegen doch bitte wer an die hand, den fstab-eintrag schnitzen. uid/gid nicht vergessen...
 * LetoThe2nd gibt nicht gerne first-level support.
<spY|da> hinweis reicht doch, schliesslich soll er ja was lernen, und das geht nur durch selbst machen / probieren 
<LetoThe2nd> da ist die spezifische stelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<horst> sorry fürs Großschreiben
<LetoThe2nd> mehr gibts von meiner seite aus nicht.
<horst> mal gucken LetoThe2nd ... thx
<koegs> geht das nicht auch per GVFS beim Login irgendwie?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: sicher, wenn du das ticket dafür nimmst? ;-)
<koegs> also über dieses Nautilus-Gedöns? soll sich mal wer zu äußern, der sich damit auskennt :-P
<martin_mcfly> hallo zusammehn
<petrolman> bei mir steht in fstab: //ip_adresse/data$ /mnt/netdrive cifs rw,noauto,username=my_username,password=my_password,domain=my_domain,uid=my_uid 0 0
<petrolman> noauto könnte man dann weglassen
<horst> ok ich glaube das lasse ich vorerst mit der Festplatte Automatisch einbinden
<petrolman> horst, du wolltest ja etwas Neues kennenlernen ;)
<horst> ja wollte ich ;) nur was mich ein wenig dabei verwirrt ist das im Wiki kein How-To oder so steht ... bspw. Starte Terminal, geben xxx ein, geben sie nun ip der festplatte ein etc. ... das wäre doch supi :D für nen Noob ;)
<horst> und alles nur bis 10.10 dabei habe ich ja 11.04 :(
<horst> aber wie gesagt ... festplatte ist nebensächlich ... hauptsache er fragt nicht ständig nach dem Default Passwort
<petrolman> horst, bei welchem Programm wirst du jedesmal nach einem Paßwort gefragt?
<horst> laut meinem Passwort Ordner default_3 ... 2x Desktop Couch user authentication, Empathy MSN, Empathy ICQ, Ubuntu One und dem Email Programm
<horst> @petrolman ... hier mal ein screenshot ;) - http://img69.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotoss.png/
<petrolman> Also, Ubuntu One fragt mich jetzt nach einem keyring Paßwort, dieses musste ich aber bei der Installation mit der Option "Paßwortabfrage bei der Anmeldung" nicht angeben.
<petrolman> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, denn ich habe ja für die Anmeldung bei Ubuntu One ein Account angelegt, dass mit Email-Adresse und Paßwort erfolgt. Wofür dann jetzt einen "keyring"?
<horst> k.A. das ist ja das was mich verwirrt und mit Empathy ist das ja genauso und auch mit dem Email programm
<Fuchs> der keyring ist dafuer da, dass alle Passwoerter und Nutzernamen verschluesselt zentral abgelegt werden koennen
<Fuchs> ,gnome-keyring? horst und petrolman 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gnome-keyring
<Fuchs> dann halt so: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund?redirect=no
<horst> kann es daran liegen? Problemlösungen
<horst> Automatisches Öffnen bei automatischer Anmeldung
<horst> Anwender sind oft irritiert, dass eine Passwortabfrage erfolgt, obwohl die Funktion "automatisch anmelden" gewählt wurde. Grund und Lösung ist im Abschnitt Passwort ändern beschrieben.
<Fuchs> kann sein, als Du Dein Problem geschildert hast war ich noch nicht hier, 
<Fuchs> aber wenn Du eine automatische Anmeldung aktiv hast, was ich persoenlich fuer einen unsicheren Schwachsinn halte, dann kann das zu Problemen fuehren mit dem Schluesselbund: dieser kann dann nicht automatisch entsperrt werden
<horst> @Fuchs ... ja sry ich schilder dir das mal in der kurz fassung
<horst> Bei jedem start will Ubuntu allein schon 5mal das Default Passwort was nervt wenn man das System für ein HTPC einstellt deshalb suche ich die möglichkeit das Ganze ohne PW eingabe hinzubekommen, dabei muss ich anmerken ich bin ein Linux Neuling seit heute deshalb kenne ich mir auch mit den ganzen befehlen und so nicht aus
<Fuchs> welche Programme hast Du im Autostart, und hast Du eine automatische Anmeldung aktivierT? 
<horst> Email, Empathy mit 2 Accounts (MSN und ICQ) und Ubuntu One
<petrolman> horst, bei dir muss etwas schief gelaufen sein, ich werde kein mal nach dem keyring Paßwort gefragt (ich hatte es beim ersten Start von Ubuntu One angelegt)
<Fuchs> das klingt dann so, als seien die Passwoerter nicht im Schluesselring, oder dieser wird nicht entsperrt. Zum dritten mal: hast Du eine automatische Anmeldung aktiv? 
<horst> ja
<horst> das AutoLogin ist aktiv
<Fuchs> schlecht
<Fuchs> dann hast Du da den Grund fuer Dein Problem
<petrolman> Das ist nicht der Grund
<Fuchs> mach das aus, gib Dein Passwort ordentlich ein, dann wird auch der Schluesselbund entsperrt 
<Fuchs> petrolman: wenn sein Schluesselbund ein Passwort hat: doch, definitiv. 
<petrolman> Ich habe ebenfalls Autologin aktiviert
<Fuchs> petrolman: dann hat Dein Schluesselbund entweder kein Passwort, Du entsperrst den einmal oder Du hast den nicht aktiv 
<petrolman> Ich habe ein Paßwort angegeben.
<horst> also bedeutet das wenn ich das autologin ausschalte fragt er mich nie mehr nach den keyring?
<Fuchs> horst: wenn das Nutzer- und Keyring Passwort gleich sind: korrekt. 
<Fuchs> horst: siehe auch den verlinkten Artikel diesbezueglich, der erklaert das gut
<horst> k.A. habe nie eins eingegeben
<horst> aber nicht für Windows gestörte
<Fuchs> dann hast Du vielleicht auch gar keinen Schluesselbund, in dem Fall wuerde ich einen einrichten 
<horst> der Schlüsselbund ist doch Passwörter und Verschlüsselung oder?
<horst> dort habe ich 5 ordner ... Default, Defaut_1,Defaut_2,Defaut_3 und Login
<Fuchs> genau. "System -> Einstellungen -> Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" (ab Ubuntu "Maverick Meerkat" 10.10)  << steht im Artikel 
<Fuchs> Im Reiter "Passwörter" öffnet man mit einem rechte Maustaste-Klick auf "Passwörter:login" ein Kontextmenü und wählt dann den Eintrag "Passwort ändern".  << ebenfalls aus dem Artikel 
<deem> also meine freundin nutzt auch die automatische verschlüsselung. mit wlan, icq und msn. sie gibt nach der an,eldung einmal ihr passwort ein und das wars dann. ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da macht, aber bei hr geht es :D
<Fuchs> das Passwort muss identisch mit Deinem Nutzerpasswort sein, damit das automatische Entschluesseln via PAM funktioniert
<Fuchs> deem: nennt sich SSO, geht via PAM, dazu muessen von mir genannte Kriterien erfuellt sein, und spielt fuer ihn als Endanwender keine Rolle
<deem> verschlüsselung = anmeldung :D
<petrolman> Fuchs, ich frage mich, was passwd mit keyring zu tun hat.
<horst> und ich bin verwirrt o.o
<Fuchs> horst: aendere das Passwort des Schluesselrings auf das von Deinem Nutzer, deaktiviere das Autologin, schau ob es geht
<Fuchs> wenn nein: schauen wir dann weiter 
<petrolman> Er muss Autologin nicht deaktivieren
<Fuchs> petrolman: damit es automatisch entsperrt wird: doch 
<horst> ok ... welchen schlüssel ring soll ich denn ändern default oder login?
<horst> oder beide?
<Fuchs> horst: login, gem. verlinktem Artikel 
<horst> bg
<dAnjou> hat jemand vllt. ne lösung dafür, dass ich mich bei banshee + last.fm fingerprint extension ständig einloggen soll?
<petrolman> horst, rufe mal in der dash Paßwort und Keyring auf
<dAnjou> natty
<petrolman> Fuchs, er verwendet Unity
<Fuchs> petrolman: und das spielt genau warum eine Rolle? 
<Fuchs> richtig, es spielt keine. 
<petrolman> horst, dann lösche mal alle Schlüssel
<petrolman> damit du es beim nächsten Programmaufruf ncoh einmal anlegen kannst, aber dieses mal das gleiche Paßwort, welches du bei der Installation für die Benuteranmeldung angegeben hast
<Fuchs> er ist bereits weg. 
<horst> wd
<petrolman> Hast du das Programm Paßwort und Encryption geöffnet?
<horst> sobald ich empathy starte fragt er immernoch nach dem Default Passwort ... ja
<petrolman> Sind dort alle Programme unter dem default Paßwort aufgelistet?
<Fuchs> nur noch empathy oder auch andere? 
<horst> jetzt hab ich sogar 5 default ordner ... anstatt vorhin 4 x.x ... es stehen noch Dektop Couch User Authenitication, Ubuntu One und Email drin"
<petrolman> Horst, dann einfach mal alle löschen, und bei nächsten Programmstart für den keyring das selbe Paßwort angeben, welches du während der Installation für die Benutzeranmeldung angegeben hast.
<Fuchs> fragen die anderen Programme auch immer noch nach?  Wenn nein: dann sind nur die Empathy-Passwoerter nicht im keyring
<Fuchs> bitte _nicht_ alle loeschen 
<Fuchs> zumindest noch nicht 
<petrolman> Alles mal löschen
<Fuchs> horst: vorher meine Frage bitte beantworten, sonst verlierst Du ggf. Daten, wenn Du auf petrolman hoerst
<petrolman> Quatsch!
<horst> ja Email hat auch noch gefragt ... Ubuntu One nicht mehr da mein benutzer konto nicht mehr angemeldet war
<petrolman> horst, du wirst beim nächsten Programmstart dann erneut nach einem neuen keyring gefragt
<Fuchs> horst: gut, in dem Fall kannst Du einen neuen keyring anlegen lassen 
<horst> @petrol soll ich den login ordner auch löschen?
<petrolman> Und dies Paßwort bitte gleich dem Paßwort für die Benutzeranmeldung
<horst> oder nur die default ordner?
<petrolman> Nur Paßwort:default
<horst> ok
<horst> bg
<petrolman> Bei mir habe ich einen Login-Ordner nicht aufgelistet
<petrolman> Bei mir gab es nur den Default-Ordner, den ich gelöscht hatte, damit wurde dann beim Programmstart von Ubuntu One erneut nach einem Paßwort gefragt.
<horst> wd
<Fuchs> petrolman: der login Ordner existiert vermutlich nicht, weil Du auto-login aktiv hast und den Schluesselbund manuell entsperrst 
<petrolman> Ich entsperre nichts manuell
<Fuchs> dann hat Dein Schluesselbund kein Passwort 
<horst> so ich melde mich nochmal ab weil er alle accounts gelöscht hat
<Fuchs> (wovor ich gewarnt hatte ...) 
<petrolman> das kann auch nicht sein, weil bei mir eine Key-ID für das Programm Ubuntu One existiert und ich kann das Programm immer wieder starten, ohne dass ich abgefragt werde
<petrolman> horst, was hast du jetzt gemacht?
<Fuchs> petrolman: eben. Man kann den keyring problemlos ohne Passwort betreiben, nur liegen dann alle Daten unverschluesselt rum, was unsicher ist
<Fuchs> aber funktionieren tut es deswegen trotzdem 
<petrolman> Ich habe aber ein Paßwort angegeben, sogar ein anderes als das, welches ich bei der Benutzeranmeldung verwende
<horst> wd ... also Empathy fragt nicht mehr ... lediglich email fragt nach Vorgabe Passwort ... @Petrol Ich habe die Ordner gelöscht den Auto Login entfernt und die Benutzer Daten neu eingeben für die Programme
<Fuchs> horst: leg in dem E-Mail Programm den Account mal neu an, damit er ihn im Schluesselbund anlegt 
<horst> so hab ich gemacht ... mal sehen bg
<gerald_> hi, ich suche nach einem media plugin fuer chrom/firefox fuer ubuntu!
<gerald_> was nehmt ihr dafuer?
<Fuchs> gerald_: gecko-mediaplayer fuer firefox z.B. 
<gerald_> und chrome?
<horst> wd
<Fuchs> gerald_: sollte da auch gehen, wenn es nicht auf der blacklist ist
<horst> also werde jetzt einmalig nach einem Vorgabe Passwort gefragt ... trotz manuelles login
<Fuchs> horst: in dem Fall klappt die automatische Entsperrung nicht. Nutzt Du eventuell nicht gdm als Login Manager? 
<horst> was ist gdm?
<Fuchs> horst: wie dem auch sei, in dem Fall kannst Du, wenn Du unbedingt willst, auto login auch wieder deaktivieren. ist in meinen Augen immer noch unsicher, aber das Passwortproblem hast Du so oder so
<petrolman> Fuchs, er verwendet Ubuntu / Linux zum ersten mal
<gerald_> blacklist?
<Fuchs> horst: ein display manager, aber wenn Du das fragst, dann wirst Du wohl gdm haben 
<Fuchs> petrolman: was ebenfalls nichts an der Sache aendert 
<Fuchs> horst: und in der Schluesselringverwaltung, da hast Du das Passwort bei Login (nur da, nicht bei default) auf das exakt gleiche geaendert wie das von Deinem Nutzer? 
<petrolman> Fuchs, war auch nur ein Hinweis, dass du ihn hier nicht linux sachen erschlägst
<Fuchs> gerald_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496229  << 
<horst> Beide haben das identische Passwort ... sowohl Vorgabe als auch login
<Fuchs> das gleiche PAsswort wie Dein Nutzer? 
<horst> ja
<Fuchs> das ist interessant 
<petrolman> Müssen aber nicht identisch sein, wie ich gerade selbst getestet habe. Fuchs bringt die Dinge etwas durcheinander
<horst> ich mach euch mal ein aktuellen screenshot
<petrolman> ja
<Fuchs> petrolman: sie muessen, siehe Dokumentation des Schluesselbundes und das Wiki, und bitte den Ton aendern, danke. 
<horst> http://img716.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfoto1eo.png/
<petrolman> Der Ton ist angemessen
<Fuchs> Nicht wenn Du Neulingen hier falsche Informationen gibst, nein. 
<petrolman> Fuchs, halte dich besser etwas zurück ;-)
<horst> Jungs reist euch bitte nicht den Kopf gegenseitig ab
<horst> :D
<horst> wir sind doch alle freunde ;)
<Fuchs> horst: und bei dem Ordner Login (der untere) ist das Passwort das gleiche wie bei Deinem Nutzer, und Du musst Dich am Anfang mit Passwort einloggen, ja? 
<Fuchs> horst: wenn ja: Alt+F2, gnome-terminal,   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/pam.d/gdm     <enter>. Das sollte Dir eine HTTP Adresse ausgeben, die Du mir bitte gibst
<petrolman> horst, kann es sein, dass du Dein Problem bereits längst gelöst hast?
<glo> hallo, ich bekomme die Plymouth Auflösung nach aktivieren vom proprietären Treiber nicht mehr hin. ATI Radeon 3200, Lucid. Hat Jemand eine Idee?
<petrolman> Wirst du denn beim erneuten Start eines Programmes (z.B. Ubuntu One) immer wieder nach dem Paßwort gefragt?
<horst> @fuchs ja ich muss mich mit meinem PW am anfang anmelden und es ist das gleiche ... außerdem ist doch der ordner Login fürs Login oder nicht? ich geben lediglich nach dem login das vorgabe passwort nachstart eines programmes ein
<Fuchs> horst: welches Programm? Beliebige? Und wenn ja: nur einmal? 
<horst> ja egal ob email oder zb. empathy ... die programme die halt sich irgendwo anmelden wollen
<petrolman> Aber einmal, oder?
<Fuchs> nur einmal oder mehrmals? 
<Fuchs> ach, habs
<Fuchs> normalerweise muesste der login-keyring der default sein, 
<Fuchs> nur der wird entsperrt beim Login (bei gleichen Passwoertern immer noch, fuer nicht glaubende: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Pam)
<Fuchs> da bei Dir allerdings zwei vorhanden sind, und Deine Passwoerter offenbar im anderen, musst Du den manuell entsperren. Deswegen die Passwortabfrage
<horst> nur einmal ... es hat sich ja schon verbessert ;) dank euch :)
<Fuchs> horst: da das nun ein wenig kompliziert klingt: wenn Du das Passwort auf dem Vorgabe-Schluesselring entfernst (was ich nicht empfehle), dann wirst Du auch nicht mehr gefragt
<Fuchs> horst: da allerdings nun nicht mehr der Login-Keyring verwendet wird, kannst Du sonst Dein autologin auch wieder einschalten, wenn Du es willst 
<Fuchs> horst: bedenke aber, dass dann beliebige Personen Zugriff auf Deine persoenlichen Daten haben, wenn sie irgendwie an Deinen Rechner kommen. Deswegen wuerde ich mir das ueberlegen 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? horst und noch etwas Lektuere fuer den erfolgreichen Umstieg: 
<shetlandpony> horst und noch etwas Lektuere fuer den erfolgreichen Umstieg, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<horst> @fuchs es ist ein HTPC ... von daher soll mir das egal sein ;)
<Fuchs> okay 
<horst> er ist ja nur für Inet im Wohnzimmer gedacht und XBMC und ich hatte mich halt für Ubuntu entschieden wegen weniger Viren anfälligkeit und so
<Fuchs> okay. War nur ein Hinweis. 
<Fuchs> Wenn Du mal Langeweile hast, kannst Du ja den Artikel vom Pony durchlesen, damit Du Dich in das System einarbeiten kannst. Schade, dass das Problem nun etwas unsauber geloest ist, aber vielleicht findest Du ja mal die Zeit das sauber zu probieren. 
<horst> aber mit einmal pw eingeben kann ich mich zurecht finden
<horst> Danke Petrolman und Fuchs für eure hilfe
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, Du koenntest das auch loswerden, in dem Du das Passwort auf diesem Schluesselbund entfernst. Dann liegen die Daten (inklusive der Passwoerter zu Deinen E-Mailaccounts) lesbar auf der Platte rum 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<horst> aber wenn ich den Schlüsselbund entferne fragt dennoch empathy weiter nach den Schüsselbund passwort
<horst> oder?
<Fuchs> nicht den Schluesselbund, nur das Passwort
<horst> und wie entferne ich das Passwort aus den schlüsselbund?
<horst> über pw ändern?
<Fuchs> das System ist wie folgt: der Schluesselbund speichert fuer Dich Passwoerter und andere Daten. Wenn Du ein Passwort angibst, dann legt er diese verschluesselt ab (d.h. nicht lesbar). Dafuer musst Du das einmalig entsperren 
<Fuchs> horst: meines Wissens ja, habe aber gerade kein Gnome in Griffweite, kann es also nicht pruefen
<horst> habe gerade beim schlüsselbund nur die option Sperren aber kein Entsperren wenn ich auf den Schlüsselbund einen Rechtsklick ausführe
<Fuchs> wobei gut moeglich ist, dass er das nicht erlaubt, wenn einmal eins gesetzt ist. In dem Fall muesstest Du halt einen neuen ohne Passwort anlegen, und die Daten ein letztes mal erneut angeben 
<petrolman> Fuchs, wieso funktioniert eine automatische Benutzeranmeldung, obwohl der "keyring" noch nicht entsperrt ist?
<Fuchs> er ist ja bereits entsperrt. 
<horst> bin gleich wieder da ... habe gerade das Autologin wieder rein gemacht ;)
<Fuchs> petrolman: weil der keyring mit der Anmeldung ja nichts zu tun hat. Wenn Du Dich anmeldest, dann kann das von Dir da eingegebene Passwort erneut verwendet werden. Ein PAM Modul tut dies, um den Login-Schluesselring zu entsperren. Das geht natuerlich nur, wenn der das gleiche Passwort hat, ein anderes hat das System zu dem Zeitpunkt ja nicht
<Fuchs> petrolman: Du kannst allerdings, wie bereits gesagt, mehrere Schluesselringe haben, auch welche ohne Passwort. Bei denen fragt er dann nicht, selbst nicht bei einer Autoanmeldung
<Fuchs> petrolman: alles andere sollte schlicht nicht gehen, siehe oben, offizielle Dokumentation von dem Projekt. 
<petrolman> Ich habe Linux neu gestartet, die Anmeldung erfolgt automatisch. Dann nach dem die GUI fertig gelade war, wurde ich nach dem keyring Paßwort gefragt, weil irgendein Programm dies bereits benötig hat, dann habe ich Ubuntu One ohne weiteres Paßwort starten können
<Fuchs> petrolman: ja, eben, aber Du musstest das Gnome-Keyring Passwort einmal eingeben
<Fuchs> petrolman: wenn das Login-Passwort dem Passwort des Login Schluesselrings entspricht und Du Dich manuell anmeldest, dann musst Du das nicht noch einmal 
<petrolman> Das soll ja auch so sein, nur beim horst sah es so aus, als wenn dieser Mechanismus nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> Richtig 
<petrolman> Mein Paßwort ist aber ein anderes
<Fuchs> tut er nicht, und deswegen nahm er auch den "Vorgabe"-Schluesselring statt dem Login Schluesselring 
<petrolman> Ich habe unterschiedliche Paßwörter angeben
<Fuchs> petrolman: ja, bei Dir spielt das ja auch keine Rolle, weil Du entsperrst ihn ja manuell 
<Fuchs> petrolman: mach mal das Auto-Login aus und probier, ob es den Schluesselring automatisch entsperrt. Wird es nicht, Du musst dann beide Passwoerter eingeben
<Fuchs> und genau das will man mit dem Mechanismus verhindern: dass der Nutzer gleich zwei mal hintereinander ein Passwort eingeben muss
<petrolman> ok, das ist verständlich, aber die wiederholte Abfrage sollte einfach überflüssig werden
<Fuchs> wird sie 
<Fuchs> das war ein anderes Problem 
<petrolman> Welches durch das Löschen und Neuanlegen gelöst wurde ;-)
<Fuchs> wodurch er aber alle Daten verloren hat, die man vorher haette retten koennen 
<caillean> nnnnnnnnbnjhhubhnnhgnzftttz     hhh                                                                           hgghghghughhgtzggfbzrrzhhhzzhgugzutt8t8tt7ttuguuj6zu7uuuvug777u6666666666666666jj~88z~8uujguhhhn
<caillean> nbbnbn
<gamer1990> o.O
<caillean> hghghghhghghghhftz5tuzghnm
<Fuchs> caillean: bitte nicht. 
<caillean> ghguzuzhhrh
<horst> so jungs ... musste wieder nur einmal das pw eingeben trotz Autologin ;) erfreulicher als alles andere ;)
<petrolman> Fuchs, er hatte ja noch keine Daten :)
<petrolman> horst, einmal ist normal
<Fuchs> petrolman: die von empathy und dem E-Mail Client, er musste nur immer wieder den Schluesselbund entsperren, die Daten waren da. Aber ist ja nun egal. 
<horst> richtig ... einmal kann man verschmerzen ... auch wenn komplett ohne eingabe am besten wäre ;) danke euch nochmal ;)
<Fuchs> horst: ganz ohne geht 
<Fuchs> horst: aber ich empfehle es ganz klar nicht
<petrolman> ja, ich wollte auch wissen, was das Ganze mit dem keyring auf sich hat
<Fuchs> horst: weil sonst jeder Zugriff auf Deine E-Mail Accountdaten hat 
<petrolman> Vielleicht schließt er ja sein Zimmer immer ordentlich ab ;)
<Fuchs> horst: wenn das aber eh so ein Wohnzimmer-PC ist: statt ausschalten einfach nur Suspend to Disk nutzen? Dann gibst Du es sehr lange nicht mehr ein 
<Fuchs> petrolman: das Problem ist: die Daten liegen dann im Klartext auf der Festplatte, koennen also auch von aussen ueber irgend eine Schwachstelle ausgelesen werden. 
<horst> und wer will schon bei mir was rausbekommen?
<petrolman> Der Bundesnachrichtendienst!
<horst> der bnd ... jo .. soll er ruhig sich meine emails durchlesen :D
<petrolman> Kannst dafür ja auch die Cloud-Dienste diverser Anbieter nutzen :)
<horst> dann weiß er wenigstens das nächste woche ein attentat auf den Kölner dom statt findet ... also ehrlich wenn er werbung lesen will und facebook nachrichten bitte ;)
<petrolman> Aber Fuchs, eins muss ich dir lassen, du kannst ziemlich schnell schreiben! :)
<horst> heißt wohl deshalb Fuchs :D
<petrolman> Könnte ja auch ein Firefox Fan sein :)
<Fuchs> petrolman: ich mache das nun doch schon etwas laenger, also nennen wir es Erfahrung
<horst> ja das hat mich ein wenig entäuscht das es kein Chrome gibt sondern nur Chroium
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, die restliche Diskussion wird eher Offtopic, ich moechte da also unseren tollen #ubuntu-de-offtopic Kanal erwaehnen 
<Fuchs> damit der hier fuer Support frei bleibt. Danke :) 
<horst> ok ... danke für eure hilfe ... bin off ;)
<petrolman> Hier wird sowenig gechattet, da darf man auch gelegentlich über andere Dinge sprechen
<Fuchs> petrolman: sorry, nein, darf man nicht
<petrolman> Anders ist es im #ubuntu channel
<Fuchs> aus dem einfachen Grund, dass wir das fuer alle gleich halten wollen. Sonst gibt es nur "aber die gestern durften auch"-Diskussionen. OT gerne im OT Kanal, auch wenn hier nichts los ist. Danke :) 
<petrolman> Warum _darf_ man das nicht? Ich habe in den IRC-Regeln für den Ubuntu Channel keinen entsprechenden Hinweis gelesen
<Fuchs> steht ganz sicher in unseren Regeln, doch
<Fuchs> und sonst im Topic :) 
<petrolman> Aha, tja, wenn das hier so ist
<petrolman> Und ich wundere mich, warum es sonst hier so ruhig ist
<Fuchs> petrolman: Du darfst gerne nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen, da ist meistens etwas los 
<petrolman> Bei #ubuntu ist es die Anzahl der User, da macht es natürlich sinn
<Fuchs> hier auch. Meistens. Und in den seltenen Faellen wo nicht halten wir es trotzdem so, Erklaerung siehe oben
<Sahar> hi
<Fuchs> hoi 
<Sahar> here is ubuntu
<Sahar> w0w
<Fuchs> ,ot? Sahar 
<shetlandpony> Sahar: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Sahar> i m sahar
<Sahar> hi
<Sahar> i m here 2 solve my problem
<Fuchs> Sahar: hi, this channel is german only. You might want to /join #ubuntu to get help in english 
<Sahar> ok
<Sahar> yes
<Sahar> txx
<Fuchs> no problem. 
<Sahar> mghsi
<emexy> Hallo. Habe mir gerade ein Dualboot-System (Ubuntu 11.04 und Win Vista) erstellt, und bin gerade am konfigurieren. Jetzt gibt es leider schon Probleme mit Firefox und einem eingebetteten PDF-File. Habe den Adobe Reader 9 über die Softwareverwaltung installiert, leider funktioniert dies wie erwartet nicht. Wenn ich dem Firefox ein Plugin suchen lasse, findet er keines...Lösung?
<dAnjou> keinen eingebetteten reader nutzen
<emexy> heißt das, dass ein eingebettes PDF-File unter Ubuntu nicht anzeigbar ist?
<emexy> kenn das Problem von Windows, dort aber findet der Firefox ein entsprechendes Plugin
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass es hier ohne probleme geht…
<apollo13> (okay eigentlich hab ichs abgedreht weil ich genau das nicht will, aber gehen tut es ;))
<szal> apollo13: wer oder was?
<apollo13> szal: pdfs embedden
<emexy> Entschuldigung, musste kurz neustarten. Problem habe ich jetzt einigermaßen mit Chromium und dem Docs Viewer Plugin gelöst
<emexy> jetzt aber zum schwierigeren fall: Habe hier im Netzwerk eine NAS am Laufen (QNAP), auf diese ich schon über die jeweilige IP ins Browserinterface gelange
<emexy> wie baue ich aber diese jetzt direkt in ubuntu ein?
<emexy> vielleicht samba?
<emexy> fstab gibts ja auch noch...
<emexy> was ist hierfür am sinnvollsten? Wäre euch sehr dankbar :-)
<dAnjou> emexy: samba macht sich ganz gut, falls mal windows-rechner hinzukommen (gäste?)
<dAnjou> ansonsten NFS
<dAnjou> fürs permanente automatische einbinden und bequemes handhaben kommst du um die fstab nicht herum
<dAnjou> denn das gvfs suckt .. gelinde ausgedrückt
<sds5891> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie man die dvb-t aufnahmen von vlc ins avi format bekommt?
<dAnjou> in weniger als 3 min? NÖ
<hdp> Er hat halt inzwischen das Wiki gefunden ;)
<apricot1> ich will Tor mit Firefox installieren. Nehm ich besser Polipo oder Privoxy ?
<ppq> apricot1: es gibt auch noch torbutton
<apricot1> ppq, ja klar, aber einen proxy brauch ich - es gibt 2 polipo und privoxy
<apricot1> torbuttun schaltet doch nur in firefox den proxy ein
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<TheInfinity> so. nu nervts wirklich. 2 minuten für 15 MB via samba. -.-
<mgolisch> 10mbit?
<mgolisch> :)
<TheInfinity> nö. und mit lenny wars auch noch iO
<emexy> hallo
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend kann man ein wmv nicht mit ubuntu abspielen ?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> ,codecs? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<TheInfinity> urgh. das klingt nach nem netzwerkkartenproblem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<emexy> hab gerade evolution deinstalliert, und thunderbird installiert, leider bekomme ich jetzt ne fehlermeldung bei den e-mail-einstellungen, was natürlich klar ist. kann ich diese irgendwie auf thunderbird umstellen?
<bekks> emexy: Welche Fehlermeldung denn genau? Welches Ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> hmm. doch nicht. anderer chipset
<emexy> bekks: Kindprozess >>evolution-settings<< konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<bekks> JA, das ist nicht zu beheben, wenn das Programm nicht installiert ist.
<emexy> kann ich dann dieses "briefchen" in der symbolleiste auch nicht auf thunderbird umstellen, oder?
<emexy> ahja ubuntu 11.04
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<TheInfinity> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404146/ <-- smb.conf. wenn wer genauer schauen will
<emexy> gibts denn keine möglichkeit evolution gegen thunderbird einzutauschen... mir sagt evolution gar nicht zu
<Daboh_> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<emexy> bzw. die evolution komplett zu entfernen
<emexy> thunderbird habe ich schon längst installiert
<Daboh_> sudo apt-get remove evolution .. :)
<emexy> möchte halt, dass thunderbird z.B. in diesem "Briefchen" in der Symbolleiste eingebunden wird
<emexy> Daboh_: das hätte ich auch noch selbst hinbekommen :-D
<Daboh_> kann ich das wissen? Soll Thunderbird nicht in 11.10 standard werden?
<Daboh_> Das würde mich aber auch freuen.. ;)
<emexy> tschuldigung, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe... Würde mich ebenfalls über thunderbird als standart freuen
<hum1> hallo
<bekks> ,standard? emexy 
<shetlandpony> emexy: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<hum1> ich hätt da auch ein problem^^ ich kann die proprietären ati treiber nicht aktivieren
<emexy> entschuldigung, anscheinend habt ihr das schon öfters falsch gelesen :)
<hum1> die section Device (wie hier geschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx#Installation) existiert nicht.. und bei anlegen und einfügen der "Driver" zeile startet der x server nicht mehr sondern wirf "fatal error: no screens found"
<hum1> achja: es handelt sich um eine ati radeon hd 5470
<szal> [19:48:52] <shetlandpony> emexy: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt! <- es heißt aber auch 'hei_ß_t' ;)
<^No_MeRcY^`BnC> [ Hola ]
<JSeann> kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich mit pidgin unter gnome hinter einem proxy keine probleme habe, aber unter kde nur online gehen kann aber keine nachrichten senden oder empfangen kann?
<bekks> Weil du ggf. keinen Proxy systemweit in KDE eingetragen hast?
<JSeann> doch habe ich getan, geht ja sonst eigentlich alles, paketaktuallisierung, oder generell internet
<JSeann> online mit pidgin gehen kann ich ja
<bekks> Das heisst nichts.
<JSeann> nur eben kann ich keine nachrichten senden
<JSeann> hmm, ok
<bekks> Für alle genannten Aktionen kann man separat einen Proxy eintragen.
<stephanmg> hi bekks 
<bekks> Und dann ist eben die Frage, wo Du den Proxy eingetragen hast.
<JSeann> naja, ich habe systemweit aber einen proxy eingetragen
<bekks> JSeann: Darauf wollte ich hinaus :)
<bekks> JSeann: Du kannst mal schauen, ob in pidgin auch ein Proxy eingetragen ist.
<JSeann> bekks, ja habe ich, global, als auch direkt in meinem account
<JSeann> wie kann ich unter unity den desktop würfel aktivieren?
<stephanmg> ist das nicht mehr WM abhängig in ubuntu?
<JSeann> stephanmg, naja, bzgl kde und gnome, ja, aber vllt hat canonical ja das auch integriert oder so ähnlich
<sdx23> JSeann: http://iloveubuntu.net/desktop-cube-has-just-been-resurrected-natty-narwhal-doesnt-break-unity-anymore
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/3blffkh | Desktop Cube has just been resurrected in Natty Narwhal (doesn&#039;t break Unity anymore) | iloveubuntu
<stephanmg> JSeann: wo steht denn wie ich den cube überhaupt installiere? :)
<JSeann> danke sdx23 
<stephanmg> ist der standardmäßig unter xfce verfügbar?
<sdx23> stephanmg: Der "Würfel" ist Teil des Windowmanagers. xfwm hat ihn nicht.
<JSeann> stephanmg, der windowmanager ist metacity?
<JSeann> ups, meinte sdx23 
<sdx23> JSeann: unter Gnome, standardmäßig. Man kann/musste Compiz verwenden, wollte man "den Würfel" unter Gnome.
<JSeann> sdx23, öhm, ist compiz auch ein windowmanager oder einfach nur ein Modul für metacity?
<sdx23> JSeann: Ersteres.
<Andi> Hallo, wenn ich Skype öffne logt es sich ein aber gleich darauf schließt sich das Programm, kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<JSeann> sdx23, danke
<JSeann> sdx23, kann ich auch andere oberflächen als nur gnome drauf laufen lassen?
<sdx23> JSeann: Worauf?
<JSeann> sdx23, ich gebe zu dass ich das noch nicht so wirklich verstanden habe
<JSeann> aber gnome ist doch nur das aussehen und benötigt einen fenstermanager wie metacity oder compiz
<JSeann> gibt es denn noch andere oberflächen wie gnome, die compiz nutzen?
<sdx23> JSeann: Gnome ist eine Desktopumgebung. Bestehend aus dem Panel mit diversen Appletts, dem Dateimanager, dem Windowmanager und anderen Dingen.
<JSeann> ah verstehe, als ist compiz ein teil von gnome
<JSeann> *also
<detructor15> nein o_0
<sdx23> Die Bestandteile kann man, mehr oder weniger einfach, ersetzen. 
<sdx23> Erstmal nicht, nein. Compiz wird nur sehr oft in Gnome verwendet.
<Andi> Hallo, wenn ich Skype öffne logt es sich ein aber gleich darauf schließt sich das Programm, kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<JSeann> sdx23, warum das andere nicht nutzen, hat das eher mit den schnittstellen zu tun oder womit genau
<szal> Andi: starte das Programm ausm Terminal, dann siehste Fehlermeldungen
<szal> Andi: und bleib mir mit ungefragten Privatnachrichten weg..
<Andi> sorry
<sdx23> JSeann: An den Schnittstellen weniger. Hat mehr oder weniger was mit Tradition und Ansinnen der Entwickler zu tun. Und ich sagte auch nicht, dass andere es nicht nutzen. Es ist nur ehr ungewöhnlich.
<ppq> Andi: wahrscheinlich wird es nur gleich in den system tray minimiert. da wo auch die uhr drin ist
<Andi> dort finde ich es nicht
<ppq> Andi: dann starte es nochmal. wenn es noch läuft, wird da stehen "möglicherweise läuft bereits eine skype instanz"
<ppq> oder was sinngemäßes
<Andi> ne macht genau wieder das gleiche
<szal> wie ich schon sagte, ausm Terminal starten
<Andi> hab ich grad auch schon gemacht und dann schließt sich auch gleich das terminal
<szal> hae?
<JSeann> ah ok, danke sdx23 
<Andi> ja dann schließt sich skype und das terminal, kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit ubuntu aus sorry
<JSeann> naja, ich hoffe, die bringen bald gubuntu raus, denn unity ist nicht grad das goldene vom ei und auf gnome 3 von da aus umsatteln hatte bei mir nicht wirklich geklappt
<sdx23> Andi: sollte es definitiv nicht. Mach das nochmal.
<Andi> ist wieder das selbe
<detructor15> öffne mal eine konsole und geb "dmesg" ein
<detructor15> die letzten 3 oder 4 zeilen könnten hilfreich sein
<Andi> wlan0: associated
<Andi> [   54.221149] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<Andi> [   64.353037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<Andi> [  248.588011] cfg80211: Found new beacon on frequency: 2472 MHz (Ch 13) on phy0
<Andi> [ 1664.862064] cfg80211: Found new beacon on frequency: 2467 MHz (Ch 12) on phy0
<Andi> sind die letzten zeilen
<detructor15> hmmm nee
<detructor15> das is nur dein wlan chip
<detructor15> welche skype version hast du denn?
<Andi> mom
<detructor15> (in der konsole skype --version eingeben)
<detructor15> meine ist 2.2.05.25 und läuft
<Andi> 2.2.0.25
<Andi> habs aus dem ubuntu software-center
<detructor15> argh ich hab ne 5 zuviel
<detructor15> meine ist die gleiche ;)
<detructor15> hmm
<Andi> es sagt einfach nur #abgebrochen
<hum1> falls iwer meinen fehler oben gelesen hat: das problem lässt sich durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation beheben (hab Catalyst 11.5 installiert)
<basti1985> ich versuch hier seit stunden eine netzwerbrücke mit wlan zu bauen. wpa_supllicant geht soweit. doch wenn ich das wlan0 interface an die brücke binde komm ich nimmer ins netz = gateway nicht erreichbar. interface => http://pastebin.com/MKa66w3J wer kann helfen?
<sdx23> Netzwerkbrücken über wlan sind tendenziell grausig und würde ich daher generell nicht empfehlen.
<greiser> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen. Habe Window7 auf der Kiste.. Nachdem ich ubuntu aufgespielt habe(das läuft), startet windows nur noch mit BlueScreen.
<greiser> Kiste hat sda1=recovery, sda2=win7, sda3=data,sda5=ext4 ubuntu,sda6=swap
<greiser> grub zeigt mir sda1 nicht an(recovery)
<deem> ich hab hier ein ganz seltsames phänomen. 2 laptops, unterschiedliche hardware. beide laufen unter 10.10 mit wlan. beide laptops stehen genau nebeneinander, aber nur einer der beiden hat "gutes" netz. der andere hat nur ca 15% signalstärke und webseiten brauchen ewig zum laden. meist kommt die anfrage auch nichtmal am server an oder es dauert einfach zu lange und er bricht ab. wo sollte ich da nach fehlern suchen?`die /etc/resolv.conf sind auch ...
<deem> ... beiden geräten identisch und auch die route ist gleich. nur der eine laptop braucht ab und an länger die route zum router aufzulösen.
<rowingmaster> hey guys, gestern habe ich es erfolgreich geschafft den luefter meines thinkpad mit "echo level disengaged | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/fan" auf volle Leitung zu bringen (da laptop sonst ueberhitzt) allerdings erzaehlt mir das terminal heute: "tee: /proc/acpi/ibm/fan: Invalid argument". was nu?
<sdx23> rowingmaster: Das Wiki nochmal lesen und herausfinden, dass das Modul nicht mit dem richtigen Parameter geladen wurde. Davon ab sollte die Bios-Steuerung mehr als ausreichen, ein überhitzen zu verhindern.
<ppq> rowingmaster: wenn du das dauerhaft machen willst (übrigens ist das ganze ein ziemlich ekelhafter würgaround!) kannst du das auch in deine rc.local eintragen, da brauchst du dann kein tee weil das mit rootberechtigung ausgeführt wird
<ppq> oh, achso *lieber still sei*
<rowingmaster> also gut ich schau noch mal ins wiki. bios habe ich schon versucht aber der komische lenovo/ibm bios hat keine optionen fuer lueftersteuerung
<sdx23> rowingmaster: Jop, ich meinte ganz normal, ohne etwas zu tun. Falls dem nicht so ist, könnte eventuell angebracht sein, das Lüftergitter mal zu reinigen, bzw. wenn man ganz ordentlich ist, auch die WLP zu erneuern.
<rowingmaster> sdx23: ich google noch n bisschen rum und dann werd ich mich ans schrauben machen. Ist ja nicht das groesste ding den luefter zu putzen 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Wizle> Hallo zusammen. Ich versuche bei mir eine SAMBA Freigabe einzurichten, doch irgenwie will mir das nicht gelingen. Habe die grafische Oberfläche installiert, doch wenn ich draufklicke komm die Sudo PW Abfrage und dann passiert nichts. Bitte um Hilfe
<Orcor> wie kann ich bei win7 oder ubuntu von sd karte wo meine Navisoftware ist eine Image machen?
<apollo13> man dd
<Orcor> ?
<hum1> schau dir die manpage von dd an will apollo damit sagen
<apollo13> oh ich hab übersetzer :=)
<hum1> ich hab eh grad reingeschaut :D
<Orcor> gib mal einen Link danke
<apollo13> http://google.at
<Orcor> lol
<hum1> strg+alt+t
<zsh4310> man guckt man sich im terminal ein
<zsh4310> einfach man dd ins terminal eingeben
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-11
<elementz> jemand da der helfen kann? habe ein dual-monitor setup, und würde gerne bestimmte anwendungen automatisch auf einem bestimmten monitor starten. 
<elementz> mein xrandr output http://pastebin.com/xK36Sa91
<elementz> eigentlich sollte das doch über DISPLAY=X appFoo funktionieren. ich habe in meiner config aber nur ein display 0
<dAnjou> elementz: so funktioniert das mit den displays nich
<dAnjou> ich weiß nichts genaues, aber ich glaub, das sind nur die tatsächlichen X displays
<dAnjou> und davon hast du nach wie vor nur eins
<dAnjou> du musst das mit compiz vereinbaren, was wo gestartet werden soll
<dAnjou> nich mit X
<elementz> dAnjou: hm. ärgerlich. 
<elementz> danke dir
<dAnjou> ich finds eher nich ärgerlich
<dAnjou> so musst du nich so tief ins system eingreifen
<dAnjou> und die configs liegen im home
<dAnjou> so dass du easy peasy mit deinem home auf ne andere installation umziehen kannst, wenn nötig
<dAnjou> beim upgraden oder neuinstallieren
<elementz> hm. ich check noch nicht so ganz wie ich das jetzt in compiz einstelle. 
<dAnjou> du bist nich der erste, der sowas will
<dAnjou> ich bin sicher google hat einiges zu bieten
<elementz> schon gegoogelt ;-) 
<elementz> na ich schau mal im wiki
<hum1> bezügl. umziehen des systems.. wie macht man sowas am besten?
<ppq> hum1: kommt drauf an, was genau du machen willst...?
<hum1> ich will ein system 10.10 auf einen anderen pc mit 11.04 umziehen
<bekks> Was genau willst du tun?
<ppq> ah. ok, paketlisten erstellen und am anderen pc wieder einspielen und natürlich /home rüberkopieren. am besten von einer live-cd aus (denn im laufenden betrieb ändert sich manchmal was) und tar (wegen der rechte)
<bekks>  /home umziehen? Einstellungen kopieren?
<ppq> und ggf. einzeln ausgewählte sachen aus /etc
<bekks> Paketlisten können daneben gehen, weil es nicht alle Pakete in 11.04 gibt, die es in 10.10 gab.
<ppq> kann man dann ja korrigieren wenns nicht auf anhieb klappt
<hum1> ah okay.. thx^^
<dAnjou> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/mit-apt-clone-die-installation-eines-rechners-auf-andere-ubertragen/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bkyxaa
<elementz> dAnjou: hm. also im wiki find ich nix zu meinem problem. auf compiz.org auch nicht, und per google auch nicht wirklich. mein problem bezieht sich vor allem auch auf applikationen die von der konsole aus gestartet werden. besonders redshift > damit kann man die helligkeit des displays automatisch abdunkeln, abhängig von der tageszeit. leider funktioniert das bei mir nur auf dem laptop screen, aber nicht auf dem zweiten monitor
<dAnjou> elementz: eigtl. brauchste mich damit nich weiter behelligen ^^
<dAnjou> ich kann dir da nich weiterhelfen
<elementz> dAnjou: k sorry
<elementz> vllt kann ja jemand anderes helfen?
<dAnjou> .oO( leute entschuldigen sich zu oft für gar nichts o.O )
<elementz> oh mann. hab jetzt in #ubuntu, #xorg und #compiz gefragt. also so einfach scheint das nicht zu sein. alles was irgendwie mit xorg zu tun hat nervt einfach nur. hrmpf
<bekks> Oder einfach mit der Unfähigkeit deines Tools, mehr als einen Monitor korrekt anzusteuern.
<elementz> bekks: hm. und was würdest du mir raten?
<elementz> ach du beziehst dich jetzt auf redshift
<bekks> Dreh die Helligkeit am Regler des Monitors herunter.
<elementz> danke für den super rat
<elementz> das gleiche problem habe ich ja auch bei anderen programmen
<elementz> egal
<dAnjou> elementz: bastel mal damit rum http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<dAnjou> allerdings mögen sich devilspie und compiz wohl nich, womit du ersteres wohl in die tonne hauen kannst
<elementz> dAnjou: ah super. danke
<realra> abend.
<realra> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit unison?
<bekks> Niemand. Die sind alle am Kaffeeautomaten.
<bekks> ,frag? realra 
<shetlandpony> realra: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<realra> ok. wenn ich unison-gtk starte kann ich keine verbindung mit dem client aufbauen. starte ich aber "unison-gtk -ui text" funktioniert es.
<realra> woran könnte das liegen? die verbindung findet über ssh statt. außerdem benutze ich xubuntu natty (nagelneue installation) 
<realra> irgendwer?
<portege2> hi ich habe es geschafft  das bild meines tablet pcs  zu rotieren, aber maus und stylus funktionieren dann nur spiegelverkehrt, jemand nen tipp?
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partitionierung: "Bei unpartitionierten Festplatten kann man eine einzige, den gesamten freien Speicherbereich umfassende erweiterte Partition erstellen, welche alle anderen Partitionen als logische Partition aufnimmt. " Was ist der Zweck einer solchen Übung?
<Applesouce> Hi ich hab ein Problem, und zwar kann ich keine Fenster bewegen oder ähnliches (ubuntu 11.04)
<kultviech> hmmm. seit gestern kann ich mich in icq nicht einloggen -> netzwerkfehler
<portege2> guten morgen, ich habe es geschafft die anzeige meines Tablet pcs zu drehen und nach dieser anleitung auch das touchpad. nur der stylus ist noch spiegelverkehrt, jemand eine idee . tablet ist  ein toshiba m200
<portege2> http://cc.oulu.fi/~rantalai/synaptics/
<vec> hi jemand da?
<vec> ich hab mir mit pppoeconfig anscheinend meine netzwerk config zerschossen
<vec> war anfangs hinter nat router mit dhcp und alles hat gut funktioniert
<deem> vec: und jetzt?
<deem> was genau ist denn dein problem?
<deem> ,wf? vec 
<shetlandpony> vec: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<vec> hab versucht ein anderes modem zum laufen zu bring und gelesen, dass das mit `pppoeconfig eth0' geht
<vec> jetzt erkennt ubuntu nich mehr, wenn der router angeschlossen ist
<vec> ubuntu 10.4
<vec> bin jetzt mit alter 9.4 live cd drin
<vec> hab befürchtet, dass im schlimmsten fall nicht beides, also pppoe und dhcp gleichzeitig geht, hab aber gehoff, dass ich mich irre
<vec> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das wieder in den original zustand bringen kann, sodass der router wieder automatisch erkannt wird (habs auch mit 2ten probiert, am router liegts nicht)
<vec> tl;dr seit pppoeconfig kann ich nicht mehr auf den router zugreifen, der grad von livecd per dhcp automatisch erkannt wurde
<mr_moe> hi ich hab a problem mit meinem wlan (bcm4322; Treiber bcmwl-5.100.82.38+bdcom). Und zwar findet er mir einen meiner beiden APs(fritzbox, netgear) nicht, obwohl sich mein Handy problemlos drauf verbinden kann. Die fritzbox kann ich finden und auch verwenden(wpa-supplicant, dhcp....) nur den netgear findet er mir nichtmal in iwlist obwohl der keinen meter weit weg is(die fritzbox is ~20m weg)
<deem> mr_moe: beide mit wpa?
<mr_moe> jap alles nur mit wpa2
<mr_moe> eigentlich is es ein roaming-wlan bei dem mehrere AP's die gleiche essid und die gleiche verschlüsselung aber einen unterschiedlichen channel haben
<mr_moe> so kann man ohne mehrere netzwerke eingeben zu müssen von einem raum in den anderen gehen
<mr_moe> funktioniert mit meinem handy tadellos nur net mit dem lap, da er einen der aps net findet
<spY|da> altes oder neues laptop? 
<mr_moe> 1 jahr alt 
<spY|da> dann koennen wir die tatsache ausgrenzen das der ap auf einem zu hohen kanal laeuft ausschliessen 
<mr_moe> jap; da der chip bcm4322 auch net soo alt is, sollte der alle kanäle können
<spY|da> liegt das problem am ubuntu, oder gehts auch mit win nicht? 
<mr_moe> hab nur kubuntu 11.04
<zsh4310> hm ich hab mal ne kurz frage: Ist das ein allgemeines Problem das das Skype-Icon unter 11.04 nicht angezeigt wird oder gibt es Leute bei denen es angezeigt wird?
<spY|da> mr_moe, eigentlich ist das loeblich, aber hilft nicht weiter 
<mr_moe> sagt mal wenn ich "iwconfig eth1 channel 13" eingebe und dann "Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument." bei raus kommt heißt des der treiber kann keinen channel 13 oder?
<mr_moe> was mich wundert, da das schon mal geklappt hat mit nem anderen ap auf channel 13
<spY|da> eth1? 
<spY|da> eth ist normalerweise wired 
<mr_moe> nee net bei bcmwl
<mr_moe> weil  "iwconfig eth1 channel 11"  nämlich keinen fehler ausschmeißt
<deem> ich glaube da letztens was gelesen zu haben, dass ubuntu nicht so ohne weiteres channel höher 11 unterstützt
<mr_moe> kann man mit iwconfig irgendwie das land setzen
<deem> zsh4310: es wird durchaus angezeigt, aber es ist nicht dafür gedacht
<zsh4310> inwiefern soll es nicht dafür gedacht sein. ich kann ja wohl schlecht auf skype-funktionen zugreifen wenn das icon nicht erscheint.
<deem> mr_moe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan#Konfiguration-der-Kanaele-12-und-13
<deem> zsh4310: das erscheint in der unity leiste. es wird von unity nicht ins panel gelassen, weil das da scheiße aussehen würde. aber im dconf-editor kann man das ändern
<zsh4310> ich nutze ja garkein unity, weil das auf nem 30"-monitor einfach unhandlich ist, ich benutze diese ubuntu classic-oberfläche
<spY|da> weil wirs gerade von skype habe, ich lese immer wieder was von SIP, was fuer programme koennen das denn? 
<deem> zsh4310: möglicherweiße dasselbe problem. schau mal in den dconf-editor
<deem> spY|da: pidgin zb
<deem> empathy kanns glaube ich auch
<zsh4310> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie?redirect=no einfach mal unter Sip gucken
<zsh4310> wo müsste ich den im gconf nachgucken?
<deem> das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. hab grade kein unity hier
<zsh4310> joar direkt nen skype-dir gibts halt nich
<zsh4310> naja egal, ich habs jetzt erstmal damit gelöscht, das ich pidgin mit skype verbunden habe, nachher durchforste ich mal bisschen gconf und das inet
<deem> zsh4310: http://www.i-can-code.de/284/skype-icon-wiederherstellen-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<zsh4310> ah danke
<deem> kein thema. hast du eigentlich von 10.10 auf 11.04 geupdatet?
<zsh4310> jo
<zsh4310> aber das problem ist, das dort schon 'skype' drinnen steht
<deem> dann solltest du mal noch den .Skype Ordner in ~ löschen
<zsh4310> ah
<deem> dann sollte das icon immer ins panel huschen
<zsh4310> hm komisch nach löschen des .skype-ordners erscheint das icon immernoch nicht, in dconf steht aber 'skype'
<deem> zsh4310: mach mal ein "killall gnome-panel"
<zsh4310> hm schon ein  killall -9 'notification-area-applet hat gereicht, nur da erscheint halt ne meldung und die immer beim neustart wegzuklicken ist etwas kontraproduktiv
<zsh4310> so ich teste kurz mal mit einen neustart, ob das mit dem killall gnome-panel hilft, ich hab das kurzerhand in den autorun getan
<deem> hm... da schießt bestimmt nich was im ~ Ordner quer. am besten verschiebst du mal deinen home ordner weg. legst einen neuen an und kopierst nur die wichtigen daten nochmal rüber
<zsh4310> das mit dem killall gnome-panel war wohl ein fehlschuss, das hat verhindert das der panel erneut lädt, ich werd jetzt wohl deinen rad mal befolgen und einen neuen user anlegen
<mr_moe> it's not a bug it's a feature: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/713528
<mr_moe> dämliche registries
<zsh4310> nein auch ein neuer nutzer führt nicht dazu das das skype-icon erscheint
<deem> zsh4310: hmm... dann bin ich überfragt
<bullgard4> Wie heoßt das DEB-Programmpaket, das es einem 32-Bit-System erlaubt, mehr als 3,1 GB RAM zu adressieren?
<bullgard4> s/heoßt/heißt/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Wie heißt das DEB-Programmpaket, das es einem 32-Bit-System erlaubt, mehr als 3,1 GB RAM zu adressieren?
<zsh4310> joar siehe ubuntu-de-offtopic, ich hab einfach nen sleep reingehauen
<jokrebel> hi
<deem> bullgard4: meinst du pae?
<bullgard4> deem: ja.
<deem> bullgard4: dann suchst du linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic-pae
<deem> bzw linux-image-generic-pae
<deem> aber pae möchte man nicht nutzen
<bullgard4> Warum sollte man PAE nicht nutzen?
<zsh4310> weil die unterstützung von mehr als 4gb ram mittels pae bisschen schlecht funktioniert
<zsh4310> oder wieso brauchst du pae?
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<bekks> Wieso genau sollte diese Unterstützung "mittlerweile" schlecht funktionieren?
<zsh4310> weil mehr als 4gb ram eig. ja mit 32bit nicht möglich ist
<bekks> Ja und? Dafür gibt es PAE.
<zsh4310> ja was spricht aber dagegen ne 64bit-version zu nehmen wenn man mehr als 4gb ram hat
<deem> es ist nich unbedingt schlecht. es ist nur grausam unperformant
<bekks> Und die Technik an PAE hat sich seit ihrer Einführung nicht geändert. Wieso sollte sie "mittlerweile bisschen schlecht" sein?
<bekks> zsh4310: Darum geht es nicht - ich möchte auf deinen Satz bzgl. dem Einsatz von PAE hinaus.
<TheInfinity> zsh4310: ggf. hat man keine lust neu zu installieren. aber was an PAE nachteilhaft sein soll wüsste ich auch nicht :)
<zsh4310> man muss doch nicht neu installieren, ubuntu lässt sich so gesehen relativ einfach auf 64bit umstellen
<deem> tut es das?
<bekks> zsh4310: Aha? Wie genau geht das? :o)
<TheInfinity> zsh4310: wenn man sich ein kleines debootstrap + chroot + ... antun will - sicher. *g*
<zsh4310> joar
<bekks> Zumal man dann erstmal einen 64bit Kernel braucht.
<zsh4310> aber wo bitte hab ich mittlerweile geschrieben, ich hab ganz normal mittels geschrieben bekks
<zsh4310> der ist ja bei ubuntu unglaublich schwer zu finden bekks
<bekks> Es geht nicht ums finden.
<zsh4310> sondern?
<bekks> Es geht darum, dass Du auf einem i686 System erstmal manuell einen 64bit kernel installieren musst.
<bekks> Und deinen Rant gegen PAE hast Du immer noch nicht begründet - auch ohne "mittlerweile" :)
<deem> ein 32bit chroot in einem 64bit system zu betrieben ist um einiges einfacher wie umgekehrt
<zsh4310> ja es ist aber immerhin besser als bsp. bei windows, wo man immer das ganz system neu installieren muss
<bekks> zsh4310: Du musst unter Ubuntu auch ALLE installierten Pakete als 64Bit neuinstallieren.
 * TheInfinity glaubt, dass wir das ganze einfach mal ins OT schieben können. Persönliche systempreferenzen haben wenig mit support zu tun :)
<zsh4310> ich hab keinen rant dagegen, ich versteh halt nur nich wieso man nicht einfach 64bit neu installiert, wenn du viele pakete neu installiert hast ok, aber dafür kann man ja auch paketlisten nutzen
 * deem gibt TheInfinity recht
<zsh4310> da habt ihr aber recht
<sq-one> hey, mal ne Frage, warum bekomme ich nur ne leere Datei wenn ich mit "sudo cat /dev/fb0 > test.png" aus dem Framebuffer lese? Mach ich was falsch?
<sash_> sq-one: allerdings
<sash_> sudo überlebt keine umleitungen
<sq-one> ah okay, also mit ner root-shell probieren?
<deem> sq-one: oder mit sudo -c "befehl"
<sash_> nee, sollte auch so gehen
<sash_> sudo 'cat /dev/fb0 > whatever'
<sq-one> hmm ist immernoch ne leere datei. 
<sq-one> in wie weit nutzt der X-Server den Framebuffer? Compiz etc habe ich nicht angeschalten, da funktioniert die Ausgabe dann über OpenGL vermute ich.
<bekks> Wieso sollte da überhaupt etwas drin sein?
<bekks> Und vor allem, wieso als PNG Datei?
<sq-one> war nur ein test. ohne X-Server steht übrigens was drin
<sq-one> gerade getestet
<zerwas> Ich möchte die Ubuntu-Systempartition von einer auf eine andere Festplatte kopieren. Würdet ihr ganz dringend davon abraten, das Kopieren im laufenden System zu machen? (Ich habe kein optisches Laufwerk) Oder ist es in Ordnung, mit cp im gemounteten Zustand alles rüber zu kopieren?
<bekks> Ja, in voller Fahrt ist davon abzuraten.
<zerwas> Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich gerade leider nicht
<bekks> Livecd.
<zerwas> Wie gesagt, optisches Laufwerk habe ich nicht, müsste ich mir erst kaufen
<bekks> USB Stick?
<zerwas> Klappt leider nie, Boot von USB. Einzige Alternative wäre, etwas mit netboot zu machen
<deem> zerwas: ich würde auch definitiv rescue system sagen und ddas von da dann machen. alles andere ist.. naja suboptimal
<zerwas> Ich möchte den Inhalt der Rootpartition (BTRFS) einer alten Festplatte auf eine neue (, die ext4 hat) verschieben. Ich bin gerade in einem Livesystem und habe /dev/sda1 (die alte Partition) gemountet.
<zerwas> Ich frage mich aber nun, ob ich den Inhalt so rüberkopieren kann, weil in /mnt/alt jetzt ein Verzeichnis @ und ein Verzeichnis @home liegt
<zerwas> in @ ist der Inhalt von / und in @home der Inhalt des verschlüsselten Homeverzeichnis. Ist das eine Sonderheit von BTRFS?
<zerwas> Oder kann ich einfach /mnt/alt auf die neue ext4-Partition kopieren?
<mgolisch> naja das sind subvolumes
<mgolisch> eins fuer / und eins fuer /home
<zerwas> achso. das heißt?
<mgolisch> du kannst ja auch diese subvolumes direkt mounten
<mgolisch> aber du kannst natuerlich auch einfach aus dem entsprechenden verzeichnis das zeugs kopieren
<mgolisch> ohne das direkt zu mounten
<mgolisch> sollte eigentlich egal sein
<zerwas> ja so mach ich es einfach. danke für die hilfe :)
<miracee> Hallo
<miracee> nach ubuntu upgrade ist mein X etwas zerschossen
<miracee> wo kann ich nochmal gleich die monitorgroesse einstellen?
<zerwas> miracee> System -> Einstellungen -> Bildschirme
<miracee> zerwas: ich meinte schon global - ich erinner mich an /etc/X11/Xirgendwas
<miracee> zerwas: in den einstellung hat er die richtige groesse - aber emacs sagt, xresources hat andere werte
<miracee> aber xresources scheint es gar nicht mehr zu geben
<miracee> wenn jemand eine idee hat - wie ich meinen emacs sonst dazu bekomme, dass er nicht immer ueber mehrere desktops oeffnet, weil er denkt, der monitor waere groesser als er ist - dann waere ich auch zufrieden
<miracee> es nervt halt tierisch, dass jedesmal beim emacs starten, man erst emacs nach unten verschieben, in den desktop darunter gehen, emacs kleiner machen wieder in den oberen desktop und emacs vernuenftig platzieren muss
<sdx23> ,devilspie? miracee 
<shetlandpony> miracee, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> emacs ist kein x11 program
<mgolisch> oder hab ich was verpasst?
<miracee> mgolisch: er oeffnet mir schon eine gui wenn ich X laufen hab
<miracee> mgolisch: wenn ich X nicht laufen hab, dann macht er konsole
<miracee> mgolisch: aber emacs zieht sich die werte, wie gross er default starten soll irgendwo aus X oder gnome
<miracee> und nachdem ich auf maverick upgegradet habe, ist jegliche software, die sich default groessen daher zieht, zu gross - verschwindet unter der taskleiste bis hin auf den darunter platzierten desktop
<miracee> so als ob er nicht erkennt - wo ein gnome panel ist
<miracee> bei ubuntu 10.04 war das noch nicht so
<miracee> also hat das upgrade da irgendeine config zerschoossen
<miracee> nur welche weiss ich nicht
<miracee> emacs verweisst in den optionen auf Xresources
<miracee> da upgrades /home nicht beruehren, muss es eine globale config seni
<thebastl> liegt das an mir oder geht grad icq mit empathy nicht?
<ZeroMC> lese gerade in mehreren Channels, dass einige Leute Probleme mit ICQ haben
 * ZeroMC nutzt das selbst nicht, kann dazu also nicht sagen
<miracee> shetlandpony: devilspie hat leider nicht geholfen
<CalebRipley> thebastl, auch ich kann mich derzeit nicht mit ICQ verbinden.
<CalebRipley> thebastl, http://news.google.de/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&ned=de&hl=de&q=icq&btnmeta_news_search=News-Suche
<shetlandpony> CalebRipley's url: http://tinyurl.com/692a5ak | Google News: icq
<kultviech> bei mir geht icq auch nicht. was passiert eigentlich wenn facebook mal down geht.
<TheInfinity> ,bot? MichaelLong
<shetlandpony> MichaelLong: ich bin ein bot ;p
<TheInfinity> hmpf
<TheInfinity> sollte an den miracee gehen.
<c_korn> kann mir jemand eine wlan karte mit n standard für 11.04 empfehlen?
<MichaelLong> TheInfinity, np
<TheInfinity> ,hcl? c_korn
<shetlandpony> c_korn: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<c_korn> TheInfinity: danke, aber ich hatte auf eine persönliche erfahrung gehofft. in den datenbanken steht auch, dass meine karte prima funktionieren sollte. die realität ist, dass ich wegen bug 735171 zur zeit 95% paketverlust habe und keine lust mehr, noch weiter auf einen fix zu warten.
<miracee> TheInfinity: ahhhh
<miracee> c_korn: wlan ist eh ueberbewertet :)
<TheInfinity> c_korn: ich kann nur sagen dass meine atheros geht, aber im vergleich zu os-x eine grausige reichweite hat :)
<c_korn> ja genau. analog modem geschwindigkeit ist so schön nostalgisch ;)
<c_korn> welche atheros hast du denn?
<deem> ich glaube ein paket aus medibuntu hat grade meinen root acc ein pw gesetzt >_>
<TheInfinity> ich glaub es war ne 5008er. ist auf jeden fall 802.11n. wenngleich ich kein n router habe und somit kA habe obs unter ubuntu auch geht :)
<deem> wenn ich meine 2te festplatte im pc mounten will verlangt die gui das passwort von root
<c_korn> ok, ich versuche es als notlösung gerade mal mit dem ndiswrapper
<deem> wie macht man sowas wieder rückgängig?
<c_korn> brb (hoffentlich)
<jokrebel> deem: Was IMHO nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit "root hat ein PW"
<sdx23> deem: passwd hat ne entsprechende Option.
<deem> also laut passwd hab ich mit der option -d grade das pw von root gelöscht. die gui hwill aber immernoch das pw von root zum einhängen meiner platte.
<deem> scheint dann nix miteinander zu tun zu haben
<jokrebel> deem: Wenn ein bestimmtes Programm nach dem Root-Passwort verlangt, heißt dies nicht, dass Root tatsächlich ein Passwort hat (sagte ich bereits)
<jokrebel> deem: Du müsstest das Programm überreden su/sudo/gksud/kdesudo zu nutzen.
<deem> jokrebel: jede gui will das passwort von root. nicht nur die
<deem> und slebst wenn. welche gui wird denn aufgerufen zum mounten?
<jokrebel> deem: wenn Du dort Dein Sudoer-PW eintägst klappt nicht?
<jokrebel> +r
<deem> nein klappt nicht
<jokrebel> deem: Vielleicht hilft Dir ja diese Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610002
<miracee> yippiie - ich hab gefunden woran es lag - es lag wirklich an Xresources
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Kann man ein Iso einfach auf einen USB stick kopieren, so das dieser auch bootet.. so wie wenn es eine CD wäre? Wenn ja wie.. 
<ppq> dreamon: mit neueren ubuntuversionen geht das angeblich, ja
<leszek> dreamon: dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/bar
<ppq> dreamon: einfach mit dd auf den usbstick kopieren.. if=/pfad/zum/bla.iso of=/dev/sdb (beispiel! sdb anpassen!)
<dreamon> Ah, ich werds testen.. Danke.
<caillean> nnbnbnbhghguzuhkiklzhuhuilzuwszzhz6srggzgjgjutcgbhhzjjljlkgzhuupizu7z77iuoio9okop00004~ßü0ü0ü+0p´ß´ß0ßü+´üpüpüß0lüpß+ß´ß+´ü+#
<caillean> +
<caillean> hghfhvgjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<amazin> katze?
<caillean> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Skitt> dann trifft die aber ganz schön häufig return
<caillean> sorry
<sash_> oder steht lange. dir dröppeln doch immer so mit den füßen
<caillean> kleinkind
<Skitt> fast ne katze
<deem> jokrebel: das problem ist, ich kann die rechte per gui auch nicht ändern, da "Benutzer und Gruppen" auch das root pw verlangt
<sash_> deem: Welches DE?
<deem> kann mir kurz jemand sagen, welche ausgabe "groups <benutzer>" bei euch gibt?
<deem> saGNOME
<deem> gnome*
<deem> (ich komm irgendwie immer auf caps-lock anstelle auf tab)
<sash_> Unter ubuntu sollte admin dabei sein, oder?
<sash_> Für den Hauptbenutzer
<deem> weiß nicht. mal testen
<Originooo> tach zusammen, gibt es eine möglichkeit mein thunderbird-adressbuch an mein windows mobile tel. zu uebertragen?
<Originooo> war ein geb.-geschenk :-/
<deem> so. jetzt bin ich in der gruppe admin. die gui fenster verlangen jetzt wieder mein gksu passwort zum authentifizieren, aber irgendwie bin ich in keiner anderen gruppe mehr.
<sdx23> deem: Wie bist du denn in die admin-Gruppe gekommen?
<deem> sdx23: indem ich sudo benutzt hab :D
<realra> moin. jedes mal wenn ich mit thunar auf mein homeverzeichnis zugreifen möchte bekomme ich folgenden fehler: http://pastebin.com/cCs69P6j
<realra> der fehler erscheint nur wenn ich auf /home/raphael zugreifen möchte. auf /home/raphael/xy funktioniert.
<realra> woran könnte das liegen? bzw. wie kann ich das beheben?
<jokrebel> deem: hier ergibt "groups user": user : user adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<sdx23> deem: Dir ist schon klar, dass ich das nciht meinte?
<deem> sdx23: "sudo su -" "usermod -G admin <benutzer>"
<sdx23> deem: Ja, da wundert's nicht. "adduser deem admin" wäre richtig gewesen. Demnach nun entweder Backup rausholen oder Gruppen von Hand wieder zusammensuchen.
<deem> sdx23: davor war ich nun in der gruppe sudo
<deem> nur*
<sdx23> Auch das klingt nicht besonders normal.
<deem> ebendrum
<deem> jetzt hab ich alle gruppen nochmal hinzugefügt und "groups" gibt immernoch nur admin aus
<sdx23> Ja. sudo -u deem groups # wird das aktuelle ausgeben, sowas wird erst nach Login übernommen
<deem> ah. sehr schön
<spoob> hi, ich hab apache2 und perl_mod installiert, dateien werden auch über localhost aufgerufen, trotzdem sind die pl dateien nur downloadbar, werden nicht ausgeführt
<sdx23> spoob: Rechte gesetzt? Modul aktiviert?
<deem> spoob: ist das modul auch aktiviert?
<spoob> hab der anleitung gefolgt: http://www.blog.highub.com/perl/install-configure-apache-localhost-perl-on-linux-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> spoob's url: http://tinyurl.com/4zcg5e | Install Configure Apache Perl on Linux Ubuntu Localhost | Web, Mobile Development
<spoob> also ja, rechte sind gesetzt und modul wie ich denke auch aktiviert
<sdx23> spoob: Was sagt ls -al /pfad/zu/foo.pl #? Wie sieht deine apache2.conf aus? In einen Nopaste bitte.
<spoob> -rwxr-xr-x 1 spoob spoob 102 2011-06-11 14:58 testo.pl
<spoob> http://paste2.org/p/1464541
<spoob> sdx23: ne idee?
<sdx23> spoob: sagt a2enmod perl #, dass es schon aktiviert ist?
<spoob> Module perl already enabled
<sdx23> Ok, was passiert wenn du das Skript per Hand ausführst? Also mit ./testo.pl
<spoob> sdx23: läuft alles
<sdx23> Hast du's mit ./testo.pl ausgeführt oder mit perl testo.pl?
<spoob> beides funktioniert
<sdx23> Hm. Eventuell mag er das .pl nicht, sondern möchte .cgi, aber ansich sollte das sich gleich sein.
<spoob> sdx23: cgi wird als textdatei angezeigt
<spoob> sdx23: kann es daran liegen dass die datei in /var/www/ liegt? 
<spoob> also rechtetechnisch
<sdx23> urgs
<spoob> :)?
<sdx23> Leg sie in den Pfad den du in die apache2.conf eingetragen hast!
<sdx23> Für /var/www/ ist kein ExecCGI aktiviert, da kann das nicht gehen.
<spoob> sdx23: dann muss ich erstmal noch nen anderen ordnler so einrichten dass er bei localhost/ untersucht wird oder?
<sdx23> spoob: mv /var/www/testo.pl /home/spoob/Dokumente/www/ # Dann im Browser 127.0.0.1/perl/testo.pl und es wird tun.
<sdx23> Und man sollte tendenziell ehr nicht ExecCGI für ganz /var/www aktivieren, auch wenn das natürlich möglich wäre.
<sdx23> viel Erfolg, ich muss mal los.
<spoob> danke, ciao
<dashk> Hallo, ist es möglich die erstellten User unter Ubuntu 10.10 zu exportieren die ich über adduser angelegt habe um diese später wieder zu importieren?
<ppq> dashk: ja, /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow sind da entscheidend. und /etc/group natürlich
<ppq> dashk: guck aber unbedingt, dass nach dem kopieren die rechte noch so sind wie vorher, sonst kann das zur sicherheitslücke werden
<dashk> ok, danke :)
<tipo> man hier lernt man ja immer weider was neues
<tipo> /etc/shadow kannte ich noch garnicht, da werden ja die sogar die hashes gespeichert
<ppq> tipo: jo, für die passwörter halt
<dashk> ist es dann weiterhin moeglich das alte passwort zu nutzen oder muss danach ein neues angelegt werden?
<ppq> das ist dann das alte
<dashk> danke
<dashk> schoenen tag noch und danke fuer eure hilfe
<ppq> wobei es natürlich niemals schaden kann regelmäßig sein passwort zu ändern
<ppq> na, zu spät
<tipo> naja der wird das schon machen
<dreamon> Hat jemand schon mal ubuntu auf wetab gesehen oder getestet?
<tipo> gesehen ja, aber nur in einem video
<tipo> war glaub ich kubuntu was dort lief
<dreamon> Das Video kenn ich ;)
<tipo> ansich ist das wetab ja ganz inordnung, aber das display ist dermassen blickwinkelabhängig das es echt keine spass macht damit irgend etwas zu machen
<dreamon> tipo, Hast du es mal live gesehen?
<dreamon> Ich brauch ein Tab das mit ubuntu/Linux läuft.
<tipo> ja, sollte das für einen bekannten mal einrichten
<zsh4310> du brauchst?
<ppq> auch wenn hier grad nichts los ist und ihr niemanden stört, wär's nett, wenn wir das in den offtopic channel verlagern könnten :) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> ppq, Dachte das ist total ontopic.. geht ja um ubuntu.. ;)
<tipo> naja aber tablet ist ja ehr hard- als software
<dreamon> Was nützt mir die Hardware wenn kein Ubuntu drauf läuft.. kann man auf IPAD Ubuntu aufspielen.. (ich will keine Apfelsoftware)
<tipo> nein das apple tablet ist rund um geschlossen
<tipo> das wetab ist zum bsp. eine option
<tipo> dann gibt es da noch von einem indischen hersteller ein tablet, adam oder so nennt es sich
<Fuss-im-Ohr> salve
<deem> ich hab hier ein device, das nennt sich /dev/dm-0. wie finde ich heraus was das ist?
<zsh4310> dm ist doch gecryptet
<sdx23> deem: ls -al /dev/mapper*
<deem> >_> ok. ich bion blöd
<deem> passt schon :D
<sdx23> mit einem slash mehr vor dem *
<spoob> sdx23: zufällig wider da?
<dreamon> Gibt es ein script das dyndns aktualisiert?
<ring0> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DynDNS-Clients
<vec> primuspilus: tschuldige das ich so direkt störe, aber ich hab ne versatel bezogene frage an dich wenns nichts ausmacht
<vec> wie richte ich den zugang ueber das breitband modem am vesten ein =)
<dreamon> ring0, merci
<sdx23> spoob: einfach fragen, im Zweifel wird shcon jemand antworten.
<spoob> habs umgestellt, jetzt bekomme ich überall 403
<vec> dreamon: im zweifelsfall sollte das der router können (dyndns)
<sdx23> spoob: Was umgestellt?
<spoob> ging ja um perl im browser mit apache. hattest mir bevor du gegangen bist nochmal ne "lösung" geschrieben, leider ist nun alles forbideen
<dreamon> vec, Das tut er auch. Aber nicht immer zuverlässig.. 90% klappt es.. aber 10% der tage nicht.. Ich frag mich warum das nicht geprüft wird und dann später nochmal aktualisiert wird, solange bis es stimmt.
<vec> hm, vvlt liegts am anbieter?
<dreamon> vec, dyndns.org 
<sdx23> spoob: vermutlich kann er in irgendein darunterliegendes Verzeichnis nicht rein, mangels x.
<spoob> sdx23: hab für das verzeichnis sowie allen darin voll rechte vergeben
<miracee> dreamon: was fuer ein router?
<sdx23> Aber nicht zwingendermaßen für alle darunterliegenden. Bzw. darüber, genaugenommen.
<miracee> dreamon: achso dyndns - dann vergiss die frage
<dreamon> miracee, Willst du mir damit sagen, das dyndns der schuldige ist?
<miracee> dreamon: nee - ich wollte den hersteller des routers wissen, um frestzustellen, ob es genau der router ist, der da einen bug hat
<miracee> dreamon: wenn dyndns nicht klappt, kann das mehrere gruende haben
<miracee> dreamon: was genau klappt denn nicht? ist es immer dasgleiche oder ist das eher zufaellig?
<dreamon> miracee, Samsung SMT-G3210
<bekks> dreamon: Und was genau "geht nicht"?
<dreamon> miracee, Ne, ist immer gleicher router und es kommt immer wieder vor, das es nicht zugewiesen ist. Ist nur die zwangstrennung um 3Uhr in der Nacht mehr passiert hier nicht.
<miracee> dreamon: also auch nciht nach ip aenderung
<miracee> dreamon: telekom?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab dyndns im router eingetragen. in 10% der fälle scheint die Zuweisung nicht zu gehen. 
<dreamon> miracee, Ne 1&1.
<dreamon> Ich hab ihn vorhin dummerweise rebootet.. (da ging zuweisung sofort) sonst hätte ich Log einsehen können.
<bekks> dreamon: Wie testest Du das?
<miracee> dreamon: aber die ip funktioniert? nnur host kann ich aufgeloest werden?
<vec> gibt es protokolle in denen drinn steht was nicht klappt? ansonsten wird es ziemlich schwer sein den fehler einzugrenzen?
<miracee> dreamon: die frage ist - ob dann das netz ueberhaupt da ist oder nicht - vielleicht hat der provider ja auch ausfaelle
<dreamon> bekks, Ich vergleiche die Ping ip, mit der von einer myip seite.. da seh ich das es nicht passt und dann kann ich auch von extern nicht zugreifen.
<bekks> dreamon: Was hast du eingetragen in deinem Router bzw. de
<bekks> dreamon: Was hast du eingetragen in deinem Router bzw. des Updateintervalls?
<dreamon> miracee, Ja, darum wunder ich mich auch warum der Router das nicht selbst durchcheckt und den vorgang mehrmals wiederholt bis es passt
<bekks> Und hast Du deinen Router so konfiguriert, dass er dauerhaft online bleibt, oder wählt der sich alle paar Minuten neu ein?
<dreamon> bekks, Bei dem router kannst nur Ein/Aus machen.. mehr geht nicht einzustellen.
<bekks> dreamon: Und die zweite Frage?
<dreamon> bekks, Automatisches Wiederverbinden mit dem Internet -> Zwischen  1:00    (HH:MM)    und 5:00     (HH:MM) -> das ist gewählt
<dreamon> bekks, oder sollte ich "alle 1Stunde wiederverbinden" wählen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> dreamon: Und woher hast Du die Ping IP?
<dreamon> ping xxxx.dyndns.org -> dann sagt er sie ja
<bekks> Wenn dein Router das nicht begreift, dass Du von intern auf die externe IP zugreifen willst, gibt das keinen :)
<dreamon> bekks, Es geht ja. Wenns geht.. nur wenn nicht geht.. dann nicht.. ;)
<ppq> http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/loopback_connections.html
<ppq> da :)
<dreamon> Am liebsten wäre es mir ein miniscript das ich im xterm laufen lassen könnte.. das jede stunde prüft.. passts, wenn nicht.. dann aktualisieren..
<bekks> Nein.
<miracee> dreamon: mit dem ping bekommst du die alte ip nicht die neue
<miracee> und wenn die alte schon wieder an jemanden vergeben ist - dann kann der ping durchaus klappen
<bekks> Du möchtest einen Eintrag in der /etc/hosts machen.
<bekks> Alles andere ist Quatsch :)
<miracee> bekks: und du moechtest dir die ip von dem server per sms zuschicken lassen
<bekks> miracee: Wieso das?
<bekks> Wovon genau redest Du? :)
<dreamon> bekks, naja.. dann wirds nur aktualisiert wenn rechner an ist.. Hier läuft kein Rechner.. Wenn dann ein NAS das ich entsprechend Programmieren könnte..
<bekks> dreamon: Was wird aktualisiert?
<dreamon> bekks, mit dem eintrag in die /etc/host?
<bekks> Du hast dyndns doch so konfiguriert, dass es letztlich auf deinen Rechner zeigt, auf dem ein Webserver läuft, oder?
<dreamon> bekks, neee.. Der Webserver ist kein Rechner sondern meine Heizungssteuerung... die hab ich selbst Programmiert.. auf einem Atmega644. Und den kann ich manchmal nicht erreichen.
<bekks> dreamon: Warum genau benutzt Du dann dyndns? Um das Ding von auswärts zu erreichen?
<dreamon> bekks, Da der Router 9:1 versagt dachte ich.. irgendein nas oder receiver .. soll das dyndns aktualisieren, so das es sauber erreichbar bleibt
<miracee> bekks: genau die frage hab ich mir vorhni auch gestellt
<dreamon> bekks, Genau..
<miracee> dreamon: und das dingen kannn dir nicht nach ip-aenderung einfach die neue ip zusenden?
<dreamon> miracee, Ich will mir nicht die IP hinterher schicken lassen, sondern ich will unter meiner dyndns sauber erreicht werden können. Und das zuverlässig.
<miracee> dreamon: dyndns und zuverlaessig ist ein paradox - zumindestens war es das vor 8 jahren
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn Du das also jetzt 10x probierst, wirst Du einen Fehler dabei erhalten?
<dreamon> Ist dieses dyndns ip übergabe zeug so kompliziert.. 
<bekks> dreamon: Nein, ist es nicht. Aber es muss eine lokale Instanz geben (idR dein Router) der die Adressänderung bemerkt, und dann dyndns aktualisiert.
<dreamon> bekks, Wenn ich das 10x am Tag probiere.. dann werde ich von denen gesperrt.. weil die glauben ich bin ein Poweruser.
<bekks> Dann warte einfach 15 Minuten nach einem "Fehler" und probiere es wieder.
<bekks> Dann sollte sich dyndns aktualisiert haben.
<dreamon> bekks, Den Router würde ich auch rauswerfen .. ich bräuchte nur ein script.. wo ich nur die IP übergebe.. und dyndns es akzeptiert.. das würde mir reichen
<bekks> Nichts anderes tut dein Router.
<miracee> dreamon: sagte ich doch - sobald neue ip - uebergibt rechner diese
<dreamon> Meine wunsch. Ich nehm ein script und pinge auf  meine dyndns. dann vergleich ich diese mit der echten ip. Sind diese verschieden.. dann muß dyndns über script aktualisiert werden. Und das mach ich jede Stunde 1x. 
<bekks> Nichts anderes tut dein Router.
<dreamon> Problem ist nur wie übergeb ich dyndns die daten. 
<miracee> dreamon: sagtest du nicht vorhin, wenn du das 10mal taeglich machst, wirst du gesperrt?
<bekks> Und es dauert bis zu 15 Minuten, bis so ein dyndns client das bemerkt.
<dreamon> bekks, Mein Router macht es nicht zuverlässig.. oder er tut es nur 1x und prüft es dann nicht, sonst würde es ja klappen
<miracee> nur 15?
<bekks> dreamon: Du kannst nicht verifizieren, ob Du das genau in diesem 15 Minuten Gap probiert hast.
<bekks> Da Du ja sonst gesperrt wirst. Du wirst also einfach damit leben müssen.
<dreamon> bekks, Das passiet ja nur in der Nacht zwischen 1-5Uhr.. da kann ich das nicht checken
<bekks> Wieso solltest Du das da nicht checken können?
<miracee> oder das dingen an eine feste ip klemmen
<bekks> Eine feste IP würde alle Probleme (und die haben nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun) an der Stelle lösen :)
<miracee> bekks: woher weisst du das so genau - dass das nur einmal passiert?
<dreamon> bekks, Wie soll das gehen, woher soll ich herausbekommen, wie oft der Router versucht die Ip zu übergeben.. der versucht einmal und dann ist es gut für ihn.
<bekks> Das was nur einmal passiert?
<miracee> der ip-change
<miracee> billigprovider aendern die ip durchaus mehrfach taeglich
<bekks> dreamon: Woher weisst Du das, dass der das nur einmal probiert? Wenn das so wäre, dürfte es nach einem "Fehler" zwischen 1-5Uhr 24h lang nicht funktionieren.
<dreamon> Davon geh ich aus, weil die logs das nur einmal angezeigt haben.. 
<miracee> dreamon: was hast du fuer ein betriebssystem auf dem router?
<miracee> oder ist das firmware?
<dreamon> Was habt ihr gegen meine lösung, das selbst zu prüfen..
<dreamon> miracee, ich hatte die Probleme mit avm und dyndns auch schon.
<bekks> dreamon: Deine Aussage, dass Du das nicht 10x am Tag darfst - also auch keine 24x.
<dreamon> 10x war ein geschätzer wert..
<bekks> Und 24 is wesentlich höher,,,
<dreamon> bekks, Anzahlt steht da auch nicht -> http://www.dyndns.com/support/abuse.html
<bekks> Client updates at regular intervals: Clients should only send updates when a change is detected, but some are programmed to send updates at scheduled intervals, e.g. every five minutes or every hour.
<bekks> Erster Grund bei "Why was I blocked". Vergiss deine regelmäßige Lösung einfach wieder :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ich wurde ja nicht geblockt.. also ist das auch noch nicht aufgetreten. Außerdem will ich nur aktualisieren , wenn die daten nicht stimmen. 
<miracee> dreamon: einen cron der regelmaessig schaut, ob ip noch gleich - wenn ip geaendert - dann sende
<dreamon> miracee, Meine Rede.
<dreamon> Das problem ist nur "dann sende" .. wie und was .. und wohin.
<miracee> dreamon: und warum richtest du das nicht einfach ein?
<miracee> dreamon: ueblicherweise lassen sich die leute das als sms aufs handy senden oder per email oder was weiss ich
<miracee> ich hab dyndns vor 8 jahren das letzte mal benutzt
<dreamon> miracee, Das ist ja Steinzeit.. ;)
<miracee> dreamon: was senden? natuerlich die ip
<miracee> zu dyndns
<miracee> also dann das update senden
<dreamon> miracee, also sms und email macht keinen Sinn.. Ist viel zu umständlich. 
<miracee> dreamon: email ist immer gut - falls das mit dyndns mal wieder nicht klappt, dann kennst du wenigstens die ip um zu connecten
<dreamon> Wenn man wüsste wie dieser handshake von dyndns zum updaten auszusehen hat.. 
<dreamon> Aber das Protokol um eine Email zu versenden ist vermutlich noch viel Komplizierter um es in einer Batch zu realisieren ..
<bekks> Was für ein PRotokoll zum Emailversand?
<bekks> Das nennt sich SMTP und ist ein Einzeiler in bash.
<dreamon> bekks, nene.. nicht auf dieses Thema einschwenken..
<dreamon> bekks, Oh, hört sich doch interessant an..
 * bekks sagt dazu aber nicht mehr - er soll ja nicht darauf einschwenken :)
<dreamon> bekks, gibt mal den einzeiler.. Oh.. doch biitttteee
<miracee> dreamon: sendmail, exim?
<dAnjou> dreamon: gib mal kurzfassung von deinem problem
<bekks> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/sendmail-from-the-command-line-288920/ :)
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vzjofe |  Sendmail from the command line
<miracee> dreamon: das mit email geht heute gar nicht mehr - weil dyndns absender werden ja von den mailservern geblacklisted
<dreamon> dAnjou, Geht um IP update von dyndns .. das bei 10Fällen 1x mal nicht klappt.. würde gerne von der Batch ohne spezialsoft, das dyndns aktualisieren auf die neue IP
<miracee> dreamon: oder du laesst den externen einfach auf deinen connecten - wenn ip aenderung dann re-connect
<miracee> dreamon: also dauerverbindung von der hzg-steuerung zu deinem rechner
<miracee> dreamon: und wieso ist das eine steuerung und keine regelung?
<miracee> ok, ot
<dAnjou> batch? spezialsoft?
<dreamon> wget login:Passwort@dyndns.org/NeueIP -> und ich bekomme als Antwort Ok.. das wäre mein Traum
<dAnjou> eigtl. können sowas die meisten router und wenn nich, muss das n rechner übernehmen und das klappt eigtl. recht zuverlässig
<dAnjou> dreamon: an deinem traum haben schon leute gearbeitet, nennt sich ddclient und ist in den repos
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ja, das thema hatten wir schon.. der Router oder dyndns machen es nicht zuverlässig daher 9:1 erfolg. Und da kein Rechner läuft.. geht das nicht mit dem Clienten
<dreamon> Ich läuft nur ein keiner µP Atmega644 .. und ein NAS laufwerk auf dem ich eine Batch laufen lassen könnte.. daher würde ich das ddclient am liebsten selbst machen.
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich mal den ddclient belauschen was der da genau treibt?
<dreamon> ddclient
<bekks> Oder einfach mal die Doku lesen :)
<deem> gibt es einen befehl für kill, der noch effektiver ist als SIGKILL?
<deem> passt schon =)
<bekks> Nein.
<vec> stecker ziehen ;)
<miracee> ubuntu maverick export LANG=de_DE.utf8 wird ignoriert - export LANGUAGE=de_DE.utf8 funktioniert dagegen
<miracee> jemand eine erklaerung dafuer?
<miracee> export LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 setzt mir nicht LC_COLLATE
<david> hi ..
<Guest71283> seit kurzem werden in der Programmleiste links nicht mehr die Tastenkürzel angezeigt, wenn man die <super> Taste gedrückt hält.
<vec> aha
<vec> unity
<daboh> jupp
<daboh> kann man das wieder aktivieren?
<daboh> Seltsamer weiße werden die Tastenkürzel für die unteren festen Punkte weiterhin angezeigt und funktionieren auch noch . . zum Beispiel <super>+s
<miracee> daboh: wo bist du? ich kann dir nicht folgen
<daboh> Unity .. Leiste links
<daboh> Wenn man die Windows-Taste (<super>) gedrückt hält erscheint diese und die Tastenkürzel erscheinen in den Icons ..
<miracee> was ist die unity leiste
<daboh> DIese nutze ich intensiv .. bisher zumindest ..
<miracee> also wenn ich die windows-taste drueck und zweimal a dann bekomm ich å
<daboh> Unter der neuen Oberfläche von Ubuntu: Unity
<daboh> Wenn kein Fenster aktiv ist und man die Windows-Taste gedrückt hält werden die Tastenkürzel angezeigt ...
<vec> gibt es in unity sowas wie gconf für gnome?
<daboh> welche ubuntu version benutzt ihr?
<vec> 10.4, im moment aber 9.04 von live-cd
<daboh> gconf gibt es noch .. ich schau mich da mal um ..
<vec> gconf, für unity?
<fischsemmel> huhu
<fischsemmel> ab und zu guck ich zdf mediathek, mit firefox.. irgendwie flackert da dann gerne das bild
<fischsemmel> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hauptnavigation/startseite/#/beitrag/video/1357808/heute-show-vom-10062011 hier zB - kann das wer nachvollziehen?
<shetlandpony> fischsemmel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ekfo3c | Startseite - ZDF Mediathek
<fischsemmel> liegts an flash, firefox oder zdf?
<ppq> fischsemmel: sehr wahrscheinlich an flash. workaround: mediathekview installieren und mit vlc/mplayer gucken
<fischsemmel> ah. ok. mediathekview hatte ich mal n javaprogramm gefunden
<ppq> fischsemmel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mediathek
<ppq> genau
<fischsemmel> hm. ok.
<fischsemmel> danke, ist ne lösung.
<hansmueller> wie heißt denn das paket das den kernel enthält unter ubuntu?
<hansmueller> keiner ein plan oder wie siehts aus? :)
<fischsemmel> kernel base?
<sdx23> hansmueller: linux-image-*, nur nicht so ungeduldig.
<hansmueller> hab grad ne netinstall gemacht und der kernel konnte nicht gefunden werden
<jokrebel> ,geduld? hansmueller
<shetlandpony> hansmueller: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<hansmueller> hab ich ne möglichkeit den kernel während der installation noch anderweitig zu installieren?
<hansmueller> außer chroot?
<hansmueller> hat jemand ein download link fürn kernel den ich dann mit dpkg installieren kann?
<ppq> hansmueller: guck mal bei packages.ubuntu.com
<ppq> hansmueller: wieso nicht chrooten und richtig installieren?
<IchGuckLive> gibt es einen channel für empathy ?
<sdx23> hansmueller: wenn er nach der netinstall nicht da ist, ist dabei schon was ordentlich schief gelaufen.
<ppq> IchGuckLive: guck mal bei irc.netsplit.de, dort kann man komfortabel nach channels suchen - netzwerkübergreifend
<sdx23> IchGuckLive: /msg alis list *empathy* # kann dir das sagen
<IchGuckLive> B)
<IchGuckLive> leider keinen empathy channel 
<IchGuckLive> icq geht nicht mehr auf der 2.30.2
<IchGuckLive> pidgin tut noch 
<hansmueller> wo kannn denn der fehler liegen das er beim netinstall alles installt aber nicht den kernel
<ppq> hansmueller: sicher dass keiner installiert ist? aptitude search '~i linux'
<ppq> hansmueller: wenn ja: welche archiktektur ist das? was exotisches?
<hansmueller> ist x86 und aptitude not found
<hansmueller> ist ein thin client futro s300
<ppq> hansmueller: mit netinstall meinst du dieses netboot mini.iso image?
<hansmueller> ja
<hansmueller> Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Minimal CD 19MB
<ppq> also erklären kann ich mir das nicht
<ppq> aber bevor wir hier weiter rumspekulieren wäre es doch gut, wenn du nu mal chrootest und das korrigierst :)
<ppq> wenn du das weiter verfolgen willst könntest du mal gucken ob das reproduzierbar ist
<hansmueller> das lustige ist mit dem debian net install
<hansmueller> hatte es auch problem beim kernel
<hansmueller> deswegen bin ich ziemlich ratlos
<alxxor> moin
<daboh> servus
<jokrebel> gn8
<seven_> hi, jedesmal wenn ich mein ubuntu 11.04 neu starte ist meine "wired" netzwerk offline und als nameserver hab ich nur 127.0.0.1 eingetragen. woran kann das denn liegen ?
<sdx23> seven_: Hast du es eingerichtet? Wenn ja, wie?
<seven_> sdx23: ich muss immer rechts oben auf das netzwerk symbol clicken und das netzwerk aktivieren
<seven_> was aber mühsamer ist immer die nameserver neu einzugeben :(
<sdx23> seven_: den Netzwerk konfigurieren Dialog hast du also nie verwendet?
<seven_> sdx23: und wie komm ich zu dem ?
<sdx23> seven_: Über das Menü, irgendwie. System->Administration->Netzwerk oder so
<seven_> doch, das hab ich gemacht aber nach jedem neustart sind die einstellungen wech ...
<vec> hab ein ähmlicjes problem, bei mir war die verbindung zum router und zum netz immer automatisch an
<sdx23> Hm, seltsam, eigentlich sollten die da bleiben. Aber genauer kenne ich mich mit dem NM auch nicht aus. Wenn das Ding sowieso immer so bleiben soll, kannst du auch /etc/network/interfaces editieren.
<sdx23> ,interfaces? seven_ 
<shetlandpony> seven_, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vec> nachdem ich pppoeconfig eth0 durchgeführt hab geht das aber nicht mehr
<seven_> mal neu starten ;-)
<xreal> PiperViewer zeigt zwar 'ne Menge im stdout an, aber ich kann's nicht in eine Datei schreiben :-( Ich habe schon 2>&1 und TEE probiert, was kann ich tun?
<sdx23> Was auch immer PiperViewer sein mag. Was genau hast du eingegeben?
<xreal> sdx23: 1 sec
<xreal> wget -q -O - http://download.geofabrik.de/osm/europe.osm.pbf | tee test.txt | pv -s 40800000000 -e | /home/mapnik/osm2pgsql3/osm2pgsql --create --database gis --username mapnik --prefix europe --slim --cache 4096 --hstore --style /home/mapnik/osm2pgsql3/default.style --tablespace-index raid --tablespace-main-data raid --tablespace-main-index raid --tablespace-slim-data raid --tablespace-slim-index raid --verbose --input-reader pbf /dev/stdin  
<vec> du kannst ''bash piperviewer | tee file'' versuchen
<miracee> autsch
<vec> bash -c piperviewer*
<miracee> xreal: und auf #postgresql-de haengt ein postgresler herum und soweit ich weiss, gibt es auch einen deutschen osm channel
<miracee> s/postgresler/osmler
<xreal> miracee: Ich weiß, aber das ist ja nun wirklich kein OSM Problem ;p
<xreal> vec: Was tut das denn? Jaja, ich google schon.
<miracee> xreal: ach Du bist das - sag das doch gleich
<vec> lenkt den output von bash um
<xreal> miracee: Nein, ich bin das nicht, aber ich bin da auch oft.
<vec> is ne unfeine lösung aber ein weg komplette sessions mitzuschneiden
<xreal> vec: Das ist natürlich auch 'ne Möglichkeit, stimmt.
<xreal> Gibt's da kein Programm zu "log <app> <logfile>" oder so? :-)
<miracee> xreal: das postgres log wird nicht von dem user geschrieben
<miracee> xreal: falls du das meinst
<vec> vllt kannst du auch mit mknod -p oder so eine pipe erstellen un in die schreiben
<vec> und mit 2 programmen gleichzeitig auslesen
<xreal> miracee: Nein, ich möchte ja das Output des Programms osm2pgsql bzw. von pipeviewer haben.
<xreal> vec: Oh weh, dazu bin ich zu sehr N00b.
<vec> ich och
<xreal> vec: Ich probiere mal die Bash-Lösung.
<seven_> nene, das funkt einfach nicht. nach einem neustart steht in der resolv.conf nur 127.0.0.1 und das bei dhcp :(
<miracee> xreal: osm2pgsql schreibt aber kein log
<miracee> also kein logfile
<miracee> xreal: osm2pgsql laedt sofort hoch oder? wenn da was ins log geschrieben wird, dann ins pg log - und das pg log wird vom daemon geschrieben
<miracee> seven_: als dns?
<miracee> seven_: ein guter nameserver ist 4.2.2.2
<xreal> miracee: Ich meine nicht das Logfile, sondern einfach den STDOUT-Kram ;-)
<xreal> miracee: Wenn ich pipeviewer weglasse, klappt alles. piperviewer schreibt stdout um.
<miracee> xreal: und genau das meinte ich - osm2pgsql sollte - wenn pg mit logfile gestartet ist, nichts auf stdout schreiben
<seven_> miracee: ja ich weiss und 8.8.8.8 ist auch gut, nur was ich eintrage ist nach einem neustart weg ...
<miracee> seven_: ein netzwerk-restart reicht dafuer schon
<xreal> miracee: Doch, den normalen Fortschritt. Welche Ways geladen werden usw.
<miracee> achnee quark
<miracee> seven_: aber ich kenn das problem nur zu gut
<seven_> miracee: und gelöst ?
<miracee> seven_: mir passiert sowas immer auf der fosdem oder so - ich bin dann immer angenervt und mach vi /etc/resolv.conf - aender die ip und restarte netzwerk
<apollo13> was ihr immer mit euren pcs macht…
<seven_> miracee: das kann es aber nicht sein 
<miracee> seven_: aber selbst auf der fosdem - wo ja nun genug gurus rumlaufen - haben sich alle nur mein genoele angehoert und mir niemand veraten, wie man das aendern kann
<apollo13> alles was du in resolv.conf einträgst verschwindet sobald network manager oder das resolvconf paket installiert ist
<apollo13> wenn du den network manager verwendest konfigurier dort die "auto ethX" richtig (systemsetting und connect automatically sind nützlich)
<seven_> apollo13:  connect automatically .... als hätte ich das nicht schon x mal angeclickt 
<apollo13> was fürn system? network manager hatte mal ne buggy version wo das nur sehr trickreich ging
<apollo13> am einfachsten ists nen syssetting draußmachen und dann in der config rumwerken wenns diese version ist…
<xreal> Ich bekomme das mit "bash -c" nicht hin :-(
<deem> xreal: was willst du machen?
<miracee> xreal: gibt es ein -o?
<miracee> xreal: ansonsten fallen mir nohc die worte awk und sed ein
<miracee> aber das sollte auch nicht funktionieren
<xreal> Sorry, ich bin wieder da.
<xreal> Schreibe an einer Hausarbeit, 17 Seiten bislang.
<xreal> -<- Seminararbeit
<xreal> deem: Ich habe eine etwas längere Pipe-Chain, die zwischendurch durch den Pipe Viewer modifiziert wird (er verändert STDOUT). Ich möchte jedoch die komplette Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten, was mir aufgrund des PV jedoch mislinkt.
<xreal> misslink*
<xreal> verdammt.
<xreal> Misslingt*
<xreal> Jetzt habe ich soviel geschrieben und keiner ist mehr da ?
<sdx23> Was willst du mit der pv-Ausgabe überhaupt?
<xreal> Die muss ich nicht haben, aber die "normale" Ausgabe erhalte ich ebenfalls nicht.
<xreal> Da pv die Ausgabe umschreibt dachte, dass ich es dort irgendwie abgreifen muss?
<sdx23> Hä? Ich dachte ohne pv geht es?
<xreal> sdx23: Jupp.
<sdx23> Na also, dann lass es doch weg, wenn du sie nicht haben musst.
<xreal> wget -q -O - http://download.geofabrik.de/osm/europe.osm.pbf | tee test.txt | pv -s 40800000000 -e | /home/mapnik/osm2pgsql3/osm2pgsql [parameter] --verbose --input-reader pbf /dev/stdin  2>&1 | gzip > osm2pgsql.txt.gz
<xreal> sdx23: Ich möchte die pv aber zur Anzeige in der Shell haben.
<xreal> Dort steht die geschätzte Stundenzahl.
<xreal> Gibt es kein Tool, was alles mitlogged? Das gibt's doch net :-)
<sdx23> Ich sehe das Problem wohl noch nicht so ganz. Was genau soll da nun passieren?
<xreal> log() in bash-script vielleicht ?
<xreal> sdx23: osm2pgsql hat einen Output auf stdout und stderr. Das möchte ich haben,.
<sdx23> im gzip?
<xreal> Genau.
<xreal> Aber an gzip liegt's auch nicht.
<xreal> pv schnappt sich irgendwie das output.
<xreal> ICH HAB's !!!!1
<xreal> Ich habe einfach eine Funktion in einem Bash-Shellscript gemacht, die dann an Tee umgeleitet wird.
<xreal> function OSM_DB() {...} OSM_DB2>&1 | tee $LOGFILE
<xreal> Ach du kacke, Wolkenbruch über Dortmund.
<miracee> ist es da noch hell?
<xreal> Jetzt nicht mehr :-)
<xreal> Ach Mist, jetzt klappt pipeviewer nicht meh.
<xreal> Ich schätze jetzt einfach 58 Stunden und fertig.
<xreal> Schade, wäre witzig gewesen.
<miracee> xreal: du hast die syncs ausgstellt?
<xreal> miracee: Das kann ich dir nicht sagen?!
<xreal> Achso, ja.
<xreal> Jaja.
<xreal> PSQL. Ja.
<xreal> Na ganz toll: "2>&1 | tee osm2pgsql.txt" klappt, aber "2>&1 | gzip > osm2pgsql.txt.gz" nicht
<miracee> xreal: weil die syntax falsch ist
<miracee> xreal: du koenntest es auch taren :)
<xreal> miracee: Wie würde es korrekt aussehen? Ich muss in 10 Minuten weg und würde das gerne die nächsten 58 Stunden laufen haben.
<xreal> Bitte bitte, Hilfe.
<miracee> xreal: gzip file <
<miracee> halllt
<miracee> das war die katze auf der entertaste
<xreal> Ja, sah man an der Pfote.
<miracee> gzip file > file.tar.gz 
<miracee> das laesst sich so nicht realisieren
<xreal> gzip - > file.tar.gz ?
<xreal> komisch. ls | "gzip > blah.txt.gz" funktioniert.
<xreal> eeh
<xreal> "ls | gzip > blah.txt.gz" funktioniert.
<vec> man gzip
<vec> ;P
<miracee> xreal: wo musst du denn so frueh am morgen hin?
<vec> is das jetzt wichtig
<xreal> ich bin seit 3 Tagen hier an d er UNi in meinem Büro.
<vec> wenn er es doch eilif gat?
<vec> eilig hat*
<xreal> Sorry, muss los. Letzter Nachbus. Ich fahre über 2 Stunden nach Hause.
<miracee> xreal: xreal vielleicht | cat | gzip > foo.tar.gz
<xreal> Uni - Dortmund Hbf - Holzwickede - SEV - Unna - Zuhause.
<xreal> MIST, CAT habe ich in der Tat vergessen.
<xreal> Egal, ich mache jetzt ohne gz.
<xreal> Danke für die Hilfe, muss durch den Bach draußen :-(
<xreal> LG xreal
<vec> was soll denn das cat?
<vec> wenn es ohne argument aufgerufen wird, dann liest es von stdin (der kommt doch von stdout) und gibt alles auf stdout wieder aus
<vec> oder nich?
<miracee> scheinbar ja nicht
<vec> theoretisch aber schon
<miracee> und was duemmeres als cat ist mir auf die schnelle nicht eingefallen
<miracee> gzip stdout > foo.tar.gz wuerde vielleicht auch funktionierne
<vec> "gzip [OPTION]... [FILE] ... With no FILE, or when FILE is -, read standard input."
<vec> einfach nur gzip gibt aber nur ne fehler meldung
<miracee> japp - dass mit dem - hatte er ja auch
<miracee> das hat er ja rausgefunden, als ich sagte, die syntax sei falsch
<vec> macht keinen unterschied
<vec> ... wenn das manual richtig ist
<miracee> naja, er ist weg
<vec> der - is nich nötig
<vec> ubuntu@ubuntu:/tmp$ echo "test" | gzip | gzip -d
<vec> das geht auch
<freeeky> hi
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-12
<zahnersatz_> Hi! Habe folgendes Problem bei Ubuntu 11.04: Ich kann es (meistens) nicht installieren, weil es im boot install prozess hängen bleibt, an verschiedenen Stellen. Habe es allerdings schon ein bis zweimal installieren können, habe dann aber auch Probleme beim booten der Installation. Bleibt einfach hängen an unterschiedlichen Stellen des Bootvorgangs. Das Gleiche gilt für Linux Mint 11. Wenn ich Linux Mint 10 oder Ubuntu 10.10 verwe
<zahnersatz_> nde, funktioniert alles Bestens. 
<vec> lösung des problems, bleib bei 10.4, das ist wenigstens LTS und kommt igne unity aus
<vec> wenns auch etwas arrogant klingt
<vec> die sich aufhängenden live-cds hab ich auch alle schon probiert, wär jeztz sonst auf openSuse, wenn ich probiert hätte das zum booten zu bringen
<zahnersatz_> hmm das klingt ja nicht gut
<vec> s/igne/ohne/
<shetlandpony> vec, can't find 'igne' in your last line, sorry
<vec> s!s/igne/ohne/!s/jeztz/jetzt/!
<zahnersatz_> hatte halt auf die aktuellen Pakete gehofft und wollte eigentlich eh Mint nutzen, da ich nicht Unity benutzen möchte. Aber wenn man da nichts machen kann, sitze ich halt ne Version aus
<vec> in deinem ersten satz, was heißt da (meistens)?
<zahnersatz_> ja so alle paar Versuche läuft komme ich bis zur grafischen Installationsoberfläche
<zahnersatz_> also meistens bootet die live-cd nicht mal in die grafische oberfläche sondern friert halt ein, selten klappt es dann doch ab und zu
<YoJohannsen> Moin moin ich habe ein btrfs mit "sudo mkfs.btrfs -d raid0 -m raid0 /dev/sdc /dev/sdd" erstellt. Danach "sudo mkdir /media/archivum/" ausgeführt und mit "sudo mount /dev/sdc /archivum/" eingebunden. So sind es aber Root rechte die angewendet werden. Wie kann ich das im "mount" befehl berücksichtigen?
<vec> sudo chown für den ordner
<vec> oder chmod +rwx
<vec> was dir besser gefällt
<vec> so oder so musst du owner oder group vom ordner aendern
<vec> ohne gewär
<vec> s/gewär/gewähr/
<shetlandpony> vec meant: ohne gewähr
<YoJohannsen> ok, danke für die antwort, kann ich das so automatisieren, das es nach jedem neustart automatisch mit den nötigen rechten gemountet wird, ohne das ich ein shell stricp nutzen muss?
<vec> hmm
<vec> user als mount option
<YoJohannsen> "sudo mount --option auto,async,compress,user /dev/sdc /media/archivum" so?
<vec> sudo mount -o,user /dev/sdc /archivum
<vec> bei meinem ohne komma
<vec> ja
<vec> damit das imer gemounted wird muss das in /etc/fstab
<vec> mit auto wirds automatisch gemounted
<freeeky> wieso nicht in fstab?
<freeeky> /etc/fstab dafür ist das doch da
<vec> sagte ich
<freeeky> aso sorry
<YoJohannsen> Gut. Ich danke noch mal und habe die naechste Frage bezüglich eine schönheitsfehlers. Aktuell ist die bezeichnung des Laufwerks "750 GB-Datenträger" wie ändere ich das, dauerhaft?
<vec> ka
<freeeky> das geht beim formatieren
<freeeky> bei mkfs: -L Volume-Label
<freeeky> oder mit tune2fs
<freeeky> wenns schon formatiert ist
<freeeky> gleiche option
<freeeky> YoJohannsen: hat's geklappt?
<YoJohannsen> ja mit den rechten und den label alles ok, nur die automatition beim einbinden nicht.
<YoJohannsen> mache ich es nicht per term und der -o user muss ich die rechte immer anpassen
<YoJohannsen> versuche es jetzt mal über fstab anzupassen
<freeeky> hmm ja mit rechten einbinden hab ich auch mal schwer hingekriegt.. und leider ist's so lang her, dass ich nimmer genau weiß wie's ging.. irgendwie mit UUID und GID oder sowas
<YoJohannsen> Gibt es ein Packet bzw. Dateimanager der eine sehr Detailierte Kopier Statistik anzeigt? Also Geschwindigkeit, Datein, Verbleibend, Dauer, Verstrichen, etc?
<freeeky> hab noch keinen vernünftigen gefunden.. was du suchst macht midnight commander aber der ist nur für's terminal
<freeeky> benutze gnome-commander, auch wenn mir viel fehlt, z.b. die richtige handhabung von dateiendungen
<szal> tja, bei KDE is das "eingebaut" ;)
<freeeky> gnome ist schöner ;)
<szal> halt ich fürn Gerücht ;)
<freeeky> szal: dann halt mal.. :)
<szal> soll ja jeder nutzen, was er für am besten hält..  ich hab div. Gnome-Ausflüge bisher immer abgebrochen, weil mir Einiges fehlte, das bei KDE schlicht dabei is
<freeeky> ja.. ich finde ist glaube ich vor allem geschmackssache und gewohnheit
<szal> iirc gibts z. B. unter Linux nur 2 2-Panel-Dateimanager, die nahtlose Archivintegration beherrschen, wie man das vom Total Commander unter Windows kennt, nämlich mc (Terminal) und Krusader (KDE)
<freeeky> grad gemerkt, dass ich krusader ja installiert hab und mal ausprobieren wollte.. :)
<szal> und die Krusader-Archivintegration is unter *buntu sogar vollständig nutzbar, weil man rpm installieren kann ^^
<freeeky> hmpf.. kein auswählen über linke maustaste, space oder +
<szal> dpkg is eh installiert (kann ich z. B. unter SUSE net installieren), damit lassen sich auch RPM- und DEB-Pakete wie Archive browsen
<szal> kann man bestimmt alles einstellen, wie das mit der Bedienung funktionieren soll
<szal> hat mich aber nie interessiert, weil ich da so mit klarkomm, wies ausgeliefert wird
<freeeky> und beim öffnen einer (video)datei stürzt er ab :(
<freeeky> naja nich beschweren, ist ja kostenlos und vieles andere ist gut :)
<szal> jau, kann man..  Configure Krusader (a.k.a. Konfigurator) -> Panel (2. Icon von oben) -> Selection Mode (2. Tab von rechts), da sind die Auswahleinstellungen
<YoJohannsen> frage: Ich möchte einen User Erstellen der nur für eine Datei Freigabe da sein soll, bedingung ist, keine term login möglichkeit und im betreffendem ordner Lese Erstellung Änderung aber keine Lösch Rechte.Wie mache ich das?
<ppq> YoJohannsen: die shell auf /bin/false setzen
<ppq> YoJohannsen: dann ist ein login nicht mehr möglich. das mit den schreibrechten läuft etwas anders - schreibrechte sind automatisch auch löschrechte
<YoJohannsen> die shell rechte würde ich wo ändern? Und gibt es den eine Alternative zum normal Dateitrancfer sysstem von Linux das so etwas besitimmen kann? Ich Weis FTP geht das nicht aber Windows SharePoint Server bspw. kann das. Ja Windows schlag michm, aber da komme ich nun mal her. ^
<ppq> YoJohannsen: naja, wenn man eine datei "ändern" kann heißt das grundsätzlich auch, dass man den kompletten inhalt entfernen kann
<ppq> YoJohannsen: was im grunde genommen einem löschen gleichkommt
<YoJohannsen> Gibt es den eventuel ein Revisions basierenden Systen?
<ppq> puh, das wird aber ganz schön umständlich dann. viele programme legen aber eine versteckte sicherungskopie jeder datei an, vor dem bearbeiten
<ppq> sudo useradd -s /bin/false deinusername # das ändert dir schonmal die loginshell
<YoJohannsen> ok danke
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4> Ich habe mir einen Rechner gekauft. Dort will ich 64-bit-ubuntu-Desktop verwenden. Ich möchte eine 10-GB-/root-partition einrichten. Ist das genug auch für ein dist-Upgrade später?
<Orcor> nach dem update in Ubuntu ist plötzlich mein Firefox auf Englisch wie kannich wider auf Deutsch machen ?
<Orcor> wie kann ich mein Problem beheben
<Orcor> jemand da?
<jokrebel> hi
<PBeck> hi
<Lysi> Hi, würde gerne zu WebDav verbinden, aber Eintrag Orte - zu Server verbinden fehlt im globalmenu (Natty). Jemand eine Idee was mir da fehlt.
<dan__> morgen
<jokrebel> Lysi: man kann das auch über Nautilus "Datei - Mit Server verbinden" aufrufen. Geht das denn?
<Lysi> jokrebel: Rechtsklick auf Datei hat nur "senden an.."
<jokrebel> Lysi: wer sprach von Rechtsklick? Nautilus-Dateibrowser öffnen. Pulldownmenü Datei - Mit Server verbinden
<Lysi> jokrebel: Welches Pulldownmenü bitte?
<jokrebel> Lysi: das was eigentlich jedes Programm am oberen Rand hat. Bei Nautilus zB. (Datei - Bearbeiten - Ansicht - Gehe zu - Lesezeichen - Hilfe)
<Lysi> jokrebel: omg, Danke. Auf Datei bin ich nicht gekommen, ich such unter Orte (wie im Wiki). Ich habe noch nichts eingerichtet und werde es nun versuchen.
<KriS|work> Hallo, ich suche nach einer Alternative zum Network Manager um UMTS Verbindungen ggf. auch SMS Kontakte etc. zu verwalten. Der Network Manager bietet leider keine Anzeige über die Signal Qualität, etc. pp. Freue mich auf entsprechende Hinweise.
<foxit> hallo
<Lysi> jokrebel: Fehler 'cannot resolve hostname'. Obwohl ich die richtige URL angebe, zeigt er als URL, davs://nutzername@https//url, statt https://url.
<foxit> ich wollte gerade meine ps3 fernbedienung mit meinem xbmc rechner verbinden. in der anleitung steht, dass man das kernel-modul "uinput" laden soll. leider habe ich kein solches modul
<foxit> wie komme ich zu diesem modul?
<jokrebel> Lysi: lass mal das https weg.
<jokrebel> Lysi: lass mal das "https://" weg.
<dan__> morgen
<dan__> kennt sich hier wer mit dem aufsetzen von ubuntu über einen Live-USB stick auf dem Mac aus?
<PBeck> dan__: welches problem hast du?
<PBeck> ich habe zumindest ubuntu schonmal über einen usb stick installiert ;)
<Lysi> jokrebel: ah, jetzt wurde erstes Mal nach pw gefragt. Sollte er jetzt nach verbinden irgendwas anzeigen bzw. wie wird nun was hochgeladen?
<PBeck> nur nicht auf einem mac
<dan__> ich krieg das USB medium nicht zum laufen
<dan__> der OSX bootloader zeigt sie mir nciht so an wie es in den tutorials steht
<PBeck> dan__: hast also normal per startmedium erstellen auf den usb stick geschoben?
<dan__> hab schon ziemlich viele möglichkeiten durch ^^
<dan__> mit unetbootin, über das festoplattendienstprogramm von mac..
<PBeck> dan__: hast im BIOS den usb legacy support aktiviert?
<dan__> über das terminal
<dan__> ja. 
<dan__> das vielversprechenste war bisher mit rEFIt auf dem USb
<dan__> und dann das img draufschieben. 
<dan__> damit bin ich dann sogar in den grub-loader gekommen
<dan__> der hat mir dann allerdings egal was ich auswählte nur angezeigt das ich erst den kernel starten muss 
<dan__> damit konnte ich dann nichts anfangen
<apollo13> kann man änderungen an grub2 global mit nem passwort absichern?
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-auf-usb-stick-an-einem-mac/#post-2665174 <= dan__ jo genau das habe ich auch gerade gefunden
<dan__> ja das hab ich probiert
<jokrebel> Lysi: da sollte sich jetzt dann wohl ein Nautilusfenster öffnen. Wenn sich im fernen Verzeichnis noch nichts befindet siehst Du auch nur ein leeres Fenster. Hochladen sollte eigentich einfach per drag&drop klappen.
<dan__> komme dann in so ein rotes fenster auf schwarzem hintergrund. Bootloader version ka was
<dan__> weiß nicht ob das der neuste is. kenne nur den alten von früher
<dan__> und da gehts dann nicht mehr weiter
<dan__> egal was ich auswähle, er will das ich erst den kernel starte
<Lysi> jokrebel: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Lysi> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<PBeck> dan__: bist du in grub?
<dan__> ich komme rein, aber dann gehts eben nicht weiter.
<dan__> hab aber grade n artikel gefunden der genau mein problem besdchreibt und werde mich da mal jetzt durchlesen
<dan__> scheint ein generelles problem beim MAC zu sein das er LIve-USB nicht so mag : >
<PBeck> dan__: macht es sinn linux auf einem mac zu installieren? :)
<dan__> eigentlich nicht, nein : >
<dan__> aber ich wollte mal schaun was sich in letzter zeit in der linux-welt so getan hat. rein aus interesse
<PBeck> hehe
<PBeck> bin mal gespannt auf deine meinung zu unity :)
<dan__> mein letztes system war 8.04
<dan__> dann kam der mac 
<dan__> und es könnte alles so einfach sein wenn mein cd-laufwerk nicht kaputt wäre D:
<dan__> ich glaub ich warte einfach bis Dienstag. da komm ich an n externes DVD-Laufwerk
<dan__> schlag mich jetzt schon seit gestern mit der externen HDD rum. Keine ahnung wie oft die schon formatiert wurde jetzt D:
<koegs> ,ot? dan__, nur als freundlicher hinweis
<dashlo> Hallo, kennt jemand von Euch ein Programm für die Panelleiste unter Ubuntu 11.04? Bei dem Ubuntu 11.04 geht leider das alte Wetteranzeige system nicht mehr wie bei 10.10
<dashlo> Geht darum das ich das Wetter angezeigt bekomme in der Panelleiste oben.
<jokrebel> Lysi: Da ich sowas nicht nutze (und auch die vorangegangenen Tipps nur ergooglet habe) fällt mir leider auch nichts weiter ein.
<Lysi> jokrebel: Hab jetzt mehrmals ohne Erfolg versucht, dann lass ichs eben. Danke vielmals für den Tipp https weglassen.
<Lysi> dashlo: Meinst Du mit Unity? Dann probiere indicator-weather.
<dashlo> genau, danke
<jabba> atch
<jabba> äh, tach
<jabba> hab mal eine frage bezüglich cryptsetup, falls jemand sich etwas auskennt... ich würde gerne nachträglich bei einer mit luks verschlüsselten , in das system eingebundenen festplatte in erfahrung bringen wie lang der schlüssel ist? würde gerne eine weitere hd verschlüsseln und dabei möchte ich genau dieselbe schlüssellänge verwenden.
<shrekk> moin
<sdx23> jabba: Du suchst cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdx2 #, wenn ich dich richtig verstandt.
<jabba> ah, ok... "MK bits" denke ich, oder? sind das dann xts und aes zusammen?
<sdx23> jabba: Afaik wird der halbiert dafür. Ansonsten leg die doch einfach an und seh dann nach, ob das selbe rauskommt.
<jabba> sdx23, jupp, bin dabei. der server is nur total langsam (atom d510) hoffe, dass der nicht total in die knie geht mit der verschlüsselung... habe extra "nur" 256 bit genommen, anstellel von 512 wie im wiki beschrieben
<jabba> is auch ansich total übertrieben... also 512bit keylength
<icewaterman> ich habe eine frage. auf meinem Rechner werden ca. 20-40kb/s über das lo interface (loopback) übertragen, obwohl auf diesem interface laut netstat keinerlei anwendung lauscht oder eine verbindung aufgebaut hat
<icewaterman> woher kommt dann der traffic=
<icewaterman> da send und recieve immer gleich sind muss es was von lo nach lo sein
<szal> da das den Rechner nicht verlässt, is das eigtl. latte, würd ich mal behaupten
<sdx23> icewaterman: lsof -i | grep localhost
<icewaterman> sdx23: leere ausgabe
<icewaterman> szal: aus gründen der sicherheit vielleicht, aber es wird ein bug sein
<sdx23> icewaterman: dann lass das grep weg und sieh's von Hand durch
<icewaterman> sdx23: auch leere ausgabe
<icewaterman> mom, ich muss das als root machen
<icewaterman> sdx23: da ist nix
<icewaterman> also das einzige was noch übrig ist ist der dhclient
<icewaterman> aber selbst den kann ich killen und dann zeigt er dass noch immer pakete übertragen werden
<icewaterman> brb
<icewaterman> ich habe die ursache identifiziert
<icewaterman> sdx23: es war randomsound
<icewaterman> ist n entropy gathering daemon
<icewaterman> warum der daten über lo übertragen kann ohne irgendwo aufzutauchen ist aber in der tat merkwürdigg
<veloc1ty> hallo.. ich hab seit gestern ein problem mit einem paket welches in einem "sehr schlechten zustand ist".. dadurch lässt sich jetzt gar nichts mehr installieren/deinstallieren oder updaten.. hat evtl jemand eine idee? Logfiles und weitere Beschreibung hatte ich gestern schon bei ubuntuusers.de hochgeladen.. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/paket-faenza-extras-ist-in-einem-sehr-schlecht/
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: geht dpkg -P paketname?
<veloc1ty> icewaterman: nein, da kommt auch die meldung "sehr schlechter zustand"
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: LANG=C apt-get --purge remove paketname
<icewaterman> dann bekommst du den englischen fehler
<icewaterman> nach dem kannst du besser googlen
<veloc1ty> thx, ich schau mal
<icewaterman> ich habe ubuntu auf englisch installiert, damit ich solche probleme nicht habe :-)
<veloc1ty> bisher hatte ich recht wenig probleme die ich nicht durch googlen lösen konnte ;)
<icewaterman> ich muss jetzt den rechner neu starten.
<veloc1ty> aber dazu gibts nur 3 Treffer
<icewaterman> re
<veloc1ty> re
<veloc1ty> gibt leider keine treffer dazu
<veloc1ty> ich kann doch nicht wegen einem iconset das system neu aufsetzen müssen ;f
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: paste mal den englischen fehler
<icewaterman> apt-get -f install faenza-extras hilft nicht?
<icewaterman> woher stammt das paket eigentlich?
<icewaterman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=faenza-extras muss aus einem externen repository sein
<veloc1ty> ja.. aus dem equinox ppa
<veloc1ty> http://pastebin.com/jHQgb2KE
<veloc1ty> das ist der output von:  LANG=C apt-get --purge -y remove faenza-extras >> /home/veloc1ty/Desktop/log_eng1.txt
<icewaterman> kannst du das paket denn neu installierne
<veloc1ty> http://pastebin.com/0F7XD8qk
<veloc1ty> nein, leider nicht
<veloc1ty> LANG=C apt-get install --reinstall -y faenza-extras >> /home/veloc1ty/Desktop/log_eng2.txt
<veloc1ty> das ist das log von dem reinstall befehl
<veloc1ty> ich hab das repo rausgenommen, force option probiert, das ganze aus dem cache gelöscht usw
<icewaterman> versuch mal dpkg zum installieren zu benutzen
<icewaterman> also lad dir das archiv herunter
<icewaterman> wenn es nicht noch da ist
<icewaterman> dann dpkg -i paketname
<veloc1ty> das package aus /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: egal wo du das her nimmst
<veloc1ty> ne gleicher fehler
<veloc1ty> mist :s
<icewaterman> dpkg -i --force-all
<veloc1ty> auch nicht :(
<veloc1ty> dpkg: Fehler beim Aufräumen: Unterprozess neues post-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
<veloc1ty> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: faenza-extras_0.9-ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<deem> veloc1ty: frag mal bei equinox. vielleicht ist denen das problem bekannt und die können dir helfen
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: ok, was ich dir jetzt vorschlage ist etwas gefährlich, sollte aber funktionieren (auf eigenes risiko):
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: such dir das postinstall-script
<wildewurst> veloc1ty: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143 das paket?
<icewaterman> das post-removal-Skript und such dort die zeile an der er scheitert
<icewaterman> wenn du die gefunden hast, dann kommentier sie einfach aus
<icewaterman> falls du verstehst was das skript macht, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, wenn du keine ahnung hast, besteht ein gewisses risiko :)
<veloc1ty> wildewurst: ja das müsste es sein, ich hatte es aber über das PPA installiert
<veloc1ty> icewaterman: ich schau mal ob ich es finde ;)
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: es sollte /var/lib/dpkg/info/paketname.arch.postrm sein
<icewaterman> seit dem update auf ubuntu 11.4 stürzt mein notebook dauernd ab
<icewaterman> ich vermute der kernel crashed, ich bekomme aber keinerlei fehlermeldungen oder ähnliches, er bleibt einfach hängen, ohne oops ohne alles
<icewaterman> meisst lang bevor er xorg startet
<icewaterman> an der hardware liegt es nicht, windows 7 und system rescue-cd booten und arbeiten ohne probleme, 10.10 ging vorher ja auch problemlos
<veloc1ty> das hatte ich auch.. der screen wird lila und friert ein?
<kandinsky> moin :) hat jemand erfahrung mit ubuntu und einem notebook toshiba pro satellite pro 4600, oder toshiba portege m300 ?
<veloc1ty> ich konnte teilweise nur starten wenn ich mit noapic und nolapic gestartet hab :o
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: das lila kriegste weg, wenn du bevor er einfriert esc drückst :)
<icewaterman> aber hängen bleiben tut er natürlich trotzdem
<veloc1ty> aber mittlerweile passiert das nicht mehr
<veloc1ty> icewaterman: hat geklappt mit dem postrm - vielen dank =)
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: das probliere ich mal aus
<veloc1ty> wenn du das noquiet aus dem grub rausnimmst kriegst du auch fehler zu sehen
<veloc1ty> äh das quiet ;)
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: bei mir nicht
<icewaterman> der zeigt ganz normal boot lines an und bleibt dann einfach kommentarlos hängen, in den logfiles steht auch nix
<icewaterman> aber noapic und nolapic probiere ich mal
<veloc1ty> ok.. naja wie gesagt, bei mir hatte es das gelöst - aber der fehler tritt seit 2 wochen nicht mehr auf
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: komisch
<icewaterman> bei mir trott der jedes mal auf
<icewaterman> ne, hat leider auch nicht geholfen
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: was für ein laptop war das?
<veloc1ty> lenovo y560
<icewaterman> hmm, komisch, aber ubuntu hat seit dem release noch keinen neuen kernel angeboten
<icewaterman> also kann das problem bei dir kein neuer kernel gelöst haben
<veloc1ty> manchmal hilfts auch wenn du alle usb geräte rausziehst falls welche dran sind
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: da ist nix dran
<veloc1ty> ok.. mh 
<icewaterman> naja, ich werde da ohnehin windows xp drauf packen, denke ich mal
<veloc1ty> also musst du jetzt immer mit einem alten kernel starten?
<icewaterman> veloc1ty: ich kann den aktuell gar nicht starten
<icewaterman> ausser von rescue-cd
<icewaterman> oder ubuntu 32-bit
<icewaterman> mal schauen
<icewaterman> aber erst mal muss ich die daten von der kiste retten
<icewaterman> naja, darum kümmere ich mich, wenn ich hier aufgeräumt habe, bye
<kasim> Hallo, ich erhalte die Meldung Start des vpn dienstes fehlgeschlagen Die VPN Verbindung schlug fehl vpn dienst konnte nicht gestartet werden
<kasim> woran kann das liegen? muss ich da noch ein programm für installiern
<Fuchs> ohne dass Du uns sagst, welches Programm (ich tippe auf Networkmanager) diese Meldung liefert, und welche Art von VPN Verbindung Du aufbauen moechtest, kann man Dir nicht helfen
<kasim> Sorry, also ich nutze von Ubuntu 11.04 oben Rechts auf VPN Verbindung einrichten die Funktion gebe dort ip port name und pw ein und sobald ich verbinden will kommt das der dienst nicht startet
<Fuchs> das duerfte Networkmanager sein, nun muesste ich nur noch wissen, welche Art von VPN das ist
<kasim> openvpn
<Fuchs> kasim: sind die Pakete openvpn, network-manager-openvpn und network-manager-openvpn-gnome installiert? 
<kasim> ja diese sind installiert
<Fuchs> dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren
<Fuchs> irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen in ~/.xsession-errors oder /var/log/messages? 
<Fuchs> meh, ich muss leider weg. Du kannst in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openvpn  nachlesen, wie man ohne Networkmanager eine Verbindung erstellt. So kannst Du pruefen, ob das Problem bei Networkmanager oder sonstwo liegt. 
<kasim> ok danke für deine hilfe
<King_S> Frohe Pfingesten zusammen. Folgende Frage: habe windows xp NACH ubuntu installiert, dabei hat mir windows xp die drei ubuntu partition (root, home und swap) auf inaktiv gesetzt. musste für windows xp eine neue partition einrichten, da windows xp auf der dritten festplatte läuft.
<King_S> gparted meldet nun, wenn ich unter linux gucke, dass es überlappende partitionen gäbe
<King_S> allerdings laufen sowohl windows XP wie auch ubuntu einwandfrei
<King_S> frage nun: was passiert, wenn ich die ubuntu root partition als aktiv markiere, die windows xp als inaktiv? grub2 ist der boot loader
<ppq> King_S: wenn grub2 im mbr installiert ist, ist es egal, welche partition als aktiv markiert ist
<ppq> King_S: allerdings könnte es sein, dass windows sich merkwürdig verhält, wenn man sowas ändert. versuch macht kluch
<ppq> King_S: du musst eigentlich nichts ändern, jetzt. aber es würde mich interessieren, was genau gparted sagt
<ppq> King_S: ein screenshot wäre hilfreich
<King_S> ppq: okay, ich boote mal in ubuntu rein. dann kann ich dir ein bild von machen ;)
<King_S> ppq: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5227/devsdagparted001.png
<King_S> ppq: gparted sagt nicht zugeteilt, die ganze platte -.-
<ppq> huh oO
<ppq> King_S: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' bitte
<ppq> bzw manuell nopasten
<King_S> ppq: http://nopaste.info/c047dc082b.html
<King_S> war ich dabei xD der zeigt alles korrekt an..
<YoJohannsen> Adobe AIR Installation auf Ubuntu 64bit will nicht ganz. Habe diese Anleitung aktuell vor mir: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html#main_Install_AIR_2_on_64_bit_Ubuntu_9_04  Leider sagt er mit bei dem befehl "sudu ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin" wenn ich im gleichem Ordner wie die Bin datei bin "sudo: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found". Woran liegt das, bzw. wie komme ich weiter?
<King_S> YoJohannsen: mach mal chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin, fehlt sicherlich die ausführberechtigung
<ppq> King_S: aber seltsam, dass sda1 an der gleichen stelle aufhört, an der sda2 anfängt.. wie hast du die partitionen erstellt?
<King_S> ppq: mit gparted habe ich die erste verkleinert, um dann ne ntfs zwischen zu klemmen. die wurde dann vom windows XP setup benutzt..
<King_S> ppq: und ich habe mit GiB angaben gearbeitet, und nicht mit den zylindern ^^
<YoJohannsen> King_S: Vielen Dank, läuft damit, Problem gelöst.
<King_S> YoJohannsen: Kein problem, gilt für alle *.bin dateien
<YoJohannsen> gut zu wissen. Ja so als Windows Kind muss man sich etwas umgesöhnen aber so langsam geht es.
<ppq> King_S: hm, ok. eigentlich ist es aber kein problem, dass die an der gleichen stelle aufhören/beginnen, überlappen tun sie sich deshalb nicht
<x1o> hi, möchte auf ner live usb installierte pakete und dateien behalten wie mache ich das? hab bisher unetbootin benutzt aber
<x1o> mit ubuntu
<King_S> ppq: bei Konsolenausführung sagt gparted aber: "Es können keine überlappenden Partitionen existieren.
<King_S> "
<x1o> aber die dateien und pakete bleiben nicht erhalten
<King_S> x1o: musst die option permanent beim erstellen mit angeben...
<x1o> die ist im unetbootin menü?
<x1o> oder redest von nem andern programm
<ppq> King_S: bei mir ists auch so, partitionmanager (von kde) beschwert sich nicht...
<King_S> x1o: unter Startmedium ersteller in ubuntu kann man das einstellen, sollte also auch bei unetbootin sein..
<x1o> thx
<King_S> ppq: seltsam, das halt mit der sda sieht unter gparted seltsam aus...unter windows ist das kein ding, der zeigt alles okay an..bug?
<x1o> andere frage, kann man updates einspielen ohne den usb stick(2gb) zu überfüllen?
<ppq> King_S: möglich. kannst ja mal in gparted gefilden nachfragen, wenn du das weiter verfoglen möchtest
<King_S> x1o: kommt drauf an, wie groß die updates sind. normalerweise sollte das kein problem werden.
<sypherify> ej wer von euch hat eine Freundin?
<King_S> ppq: okay. aber solange es meine beiden OS nicht stört, und nur gparted meckert, ist es mir wurscht. Dachte, da wäre irgend ein systemfehler..
<ppq> ,ot? sypherify
<ppq> oh, kein pony. sypherify: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier nur support
<King_S> ppq: kannst du mir eventuell auch dabei helfen, warum ubuntu neuerdings usb sticks nicht automatisch mounted und die alle unter root laufen? ist seit der windows installation..
<ppq> King_S: was passiert denn genau, wenn du die ansteckst? werden sie in nautilus links angezeigt?
<ppq> und was meinst du mit "unter root laufen"
<King_S> ppq: es passiert nichts mehr. die Dateien gehören, wenn ich manuell mounte, alle root, ich darf nichts mehr ändern.
<King_S> ppq: wobei ich da wohl den fehler kenne, mount mit sudo _._
<ppq> das liegt dann an den mountoptionen.. vfat kann keine unix rechte.. wenn man was manuell mountet, fasst der gnome automounter das nicht mehr an
<ppq> aber einmal ab- und wieder anstecken sollte dafür sorgen dass er wieder drauf anspringt
<King_S> ppq: eben nicht :/
<King_S> ppq: lsusb findet den stick, dmesg sagt auch, es ist ein usb stick, doch es passiert nichts.
<King_S> gilt übrigens für alle meine usb sticks oder externen usb devices
<King_S> selbst bei ner sd karte macht der das nicht mehr..
<jokrebel> King_S: ggf. könntest Du hier (oder bei Unter-Links) was hilfreiches finden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount
<x3o> hi, hab mit unetbootin ne ubuntu-live-usb gemacht, die war leider nicht persistent und man konnte es auch nicht einstellen, hab es dann mit dem ubuntu-startmedienersteller gemacht, da gab es die option aber auch nicht, ist die installation nun persistent?
<Fanchen> moin
<Fanchen> ich hab grad Ubuntu installiert, zusätzlich zu Windows. Als ich den PC neu gestartet habe, kam aber keine Abfrage oder sowas, sondern Windows wurde direkt gestartet, woran könnte das liegen?
<jokrebel> .oO( dass Grub nicht korrekt angelegt wurde zB. </rateModus> )
<Fanchen> Ich hatte vor ner Weile mal LMDE drauf, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, ob ich GRUB komplett gelöscht habe oder was ich gemacht habe. Kann ich da eingestell haben, dass Windows direkt starten soll, und das ist jetzt noch aktiv?
<jochen_> Eine blöde aber ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie startet man Xfce von der Kommandozeile? 
<stephanmg> xfce4-session imho
<jochen_> ohne "boot" und "start"? 
<Fanchen> wie könnte ich Grub denn neu installieren/so einstellen, dass ich wählen kann, was ich starten will?
<hdp> ,grub?
<Fanchen> ?
<hdp> War für den Bot, der momentan wohl futtern ist. Schau mal in das Wiki.
<Fanchen> unter Windows kann man auf Grub wohl gar nicht zugreifen?
<jochen_> stephanmg: tnx. Würde wohl funktionieren wenns funktioniert. Habe mir das irgendwas zerschossen. /etc/X11/xorg.conf scheint (vielleicht unter Anderem) zerschossen zu sein. KAnn sie nicht finden. Wie kann ich das Problem am Einfachsten beheben? Xfce einfach neu installieren?
<Fanchen> naja danke, ich versuchs mal. Tschüss
<stephanmg> jochen_, mach doch macl Xorg -configure
<sdx23> jochen_: Dass es die nicht gibt ist normal.
<jochen_> stephanmg: habe gerade xfce-desktop neu installiert und war damit erfolgreich. !Juchuh! 
<jochen_> sdx23: ? Die hatte ich aber editiert, Hatte den Eintrag "vesa" durch "nvidia" ersetzt und konnte dann unter der GUI dem richtigen Grafiktreiber installiert.  Egal, hauptsache die Kiste läuft erst mal. muß gleich arbeiten... Einen schönen Feiertag nich...
<King_S> ppq: Ich habe das problem lösen können, die Partitionstabelle war wegen Windows XP defekt, habe die mit testdisk wieder gerade gerückt
<King_S> ppq: und danke nochmal für deine Hilfe vorher :)
<mario__> könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich eine xorg.conf für nvidia anlegen kann.. 
<ppq> mario__: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<mario__> ppq, Dank. hab hier problem das er nur mit auflösung 800x600 startet.. und er läßt sich bei nvidia nicht überreden nach reboot mit 1680x1050 zu starten..
<mario__> jetzt hab ich xorg.conf gelöscht .. mal schauen obs jetzt geht
<mario__> Leider wieder 800x600
<ppq> mario__: 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' und das ergebnis entpacken und nopasten bitte
<ppq> paste.ubuntu.com bspw.
<mario__> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625254/
<mario__> istn riesen ding.
<Fuchs> mario__: er erkennt die Aufloesung richtig, 
<Fuchs> mario__: pack mir bitte ~/.config/monitors.xml in einen pastebin 
<Fuchs> der Fehler ist mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit da drin
<mario__> Fuchs, glaube du hast recht -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625260/
<Fuchs> mario__: ist bei nvidia und mir haeufiger so ;p 
<mario__> steht nur was von 800x600 .. das heißt der Monitor wird falsch erkannt?
<Fuchs> mario__: entweder die Datei da korrigieren oder loeschen 
<Fuchs> mario__: noe. Das Problem ist: das Gnome-Tool fuer die Aufloesung nutzt xrandr, nvidia standardmaessig nicht. 
<Fuchs> mario__: deswegen bitte zukuenftig nvidia-settings verwenden um die Bildschirme zu konfigurieren
<Fuchs> mario__: wenn Du die Datei da korrigierst oder loeschst ist das Problem behoben
<mario__> Fuchs, darf ich einfach auflösung umstellen in der Datei?
<Fuchs> ja, darfst Du 
<Fuchs> einfach mit einem Texteditor oeffnen, und _ohne_ sudo 
<mario__> ok ist editiert.. ich reboote kurz?
<Fuchs> X neu starten reicht
<mario__> Fuchs, ähm wie geht das?
<Fuchs> Mach alles zu, was noch auf ist, Alt+Druck+K 
<mario__> Fuchs, ppq, Ich bedanke mich sehr für eure Hilfe. Hat super geklappt. Schönen Tag noch!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, danke gleichfalls
<sdi> hallo alle
<sdi> haette mal eine frage zwecks public_html
<sdi> kann mir bitte einer helfen bin in sachen linux neu
<sdi> hab auch gegoogelt
<sdi> hab das fast soweit
<sdi> wenn ich im browser localhost/ eingebe bekomm ich das
<sdi> wenn ich das mit meiner dyndns mach geht be mir das fenster auf fuewr mein router fuers einlogen
<sdi> kann mir einer bitte sagen was falsch ist bitte
<ppq> dein router hat das webinterface zum konfigurieren offenbar auf port 80 laufen
<ppq> du solltest sowieso einstellen, dass das nur aus dem lan erreichbar ist, nicht aus dem wan, das ist gefährlich
<sdi> weil hab geschaut weil bei conf steht 80 und kommt das login  ja muss port aendern im router hof das es vllt dan geht 
<sdi> ja jeder sonst vllt zugrief
<sdi> also wifi ist aus
<sdi> ja moment mal schauen was fuern port
<kashi> Habe da mal eine Frage zu openvpn ich erhalte die Meldung vpn fehler netzwerk zeitüberschreitung bei verbindung im log des servers steht http://np.playaunited.at/np/09bd6d1670.html
<kashi> ich versuche durch user und pass und zertifikat zu verbinden ist das zertifikat ggf. falsch?
<ZumWoifi> Hallo
<Wurstwasserhydra> Moin
<ZumWoifi> Versuche gerade mittels vpn auf eine windows maschine zuzugreifen... die übertragung von Dateien funktioniert einwandfrei... der betrachter will aber nicht... da wird der rechner nicht gefunden...
<ZumWoifi> vinagre wollt ich schreiben nicht vpn
<dAnjou> so, jetz will ich hier auch mal hilfe bei nem ekligen problem unter natty + gnome classic: ich bin mit meinem notebook im wlan (das sagt mir der router und ifconfig). ich hab das wlan ganz normal über das panel-applet ausgewählt und mich danach über wpa eingeloggt. einzige veränderung, die ich danach noch gemacht hab: ich habe von "DHCP" auf "DHCP (nur Adressen)" umgeschaltet und als DNS die IP meines homeservers angegeben. problem: ich kann keine ...
<dAnjou> ... einzige IP pingen, weder lokal noch im internet. könnt ihr mir bei der problemanalyse helfen?
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: "die übertragung von Dateien funktioniert einwandfrei" Wie?
<dAnjou> ich komm übrigens demzufolge auch nicht auf internetseiten
<ZumWoifi> wenn ich via smb auf den rechner zugreife kann ich Dateien hin und herschieben
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: was sagt denn ifconfig
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: willstes ganz genau sehen?
<dAnjou> es zeigt mir das interface wlan0 und ne lokale ip
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Vinagre kein smb benutzt? Da sollte dann IIRC auf der Windowsmaschine schon ein VNC-Server laufen.
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: ne, vorbei komm inzh net. dns, default route, netzmaske  usw
<dAnjou> hä?
<ZumWoifi> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:e0:4d:27:a4:a0  
<ZumWoifi>           inet Adresse:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<ZumWoifi>           inet6-Adresse: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe27:a4a0/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<ZumWoifi>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<ZumWoifi>           RX packets:2587075 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ZumWoifi>           TX packets:2891508 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ZumWoifi>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
<ZumWoifi>           RX bytes:2799328396 (2.7 GB)  TX bytes:2643744368 (2.6 GB)
<ZumWoifi>           Interrupt:26 Basisadresse:0x6000 
<ZumWoifi> lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/405096/
<ZumWoifi> wurde gerade gekickt :-(
<Fuchs> ,paste? ZumWoifi 
<ZumWoifi> ja
<Fuchs> ah, der Bot ist weg 
<Fuchs> ZumWoifi: benutze zukuenftig fuer mehr als 3 Zeilen einen pastebin, danke
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: also ein 192.168.0/24. dein router ist dann wohl die .1. was sagt ein 192.168.0.1 ?
<kandinsky> Ich hatte das vorhin schonmal gefragt, ist aber wohl untergegangen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ubuntu auf einem Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 oder einem Toshiba Portege M300 ??
<ZumWoifi> nein kein Toshiba
<ZumWoifi> viao
<dAnjou> ZumWoifi: mit dir redet er doch gar nich
<Fuchs> kandinsky: mit Metafragen kommt man hier leider normalerweise auch nicht sehr weit, 
<dAnjou> ZumWoifi: pastebin haste hier http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<Fuchs> kandinsky: frag am besten direkt was Dich interessiert daran, also z.B. ein konkretes Problem 
<kandinsky> konkret: ubuntu auf toshiba notebooks?
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: wie ich schon sagte, ich kann *nichts* pingen oder übern browser erreichen
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: ich bin ein recht fortgeschrittener nutzer FYI ;)
<Fuchs> kandinsky: ist halt immer noch nicht konkret. Ich denke, dass Du da keine Antwort bekommen wirst. 
<ZumWoifi> 192.168.0.1 mit ifconfig?
<Fuchs> dAnjou: zeige er uns noch route -n und  /etc/resolv.conf 
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjao: stelle zurueck auf dhcp und dann nochmal ifconfig.
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjao: und dns und def route?
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: du sprichst undeutlich
<dAnjou> was meinst du mit dns und def route?
<Fuchs> j_a_b_b_a: kleiner Tipp am Rande: mit der Tabulator-Taste kannst Du Namen vervollstaendigen lassen 
<Fuchs> dAnjou: vermutlich genau die zwei Dinge, die ich oben schon frugte (sic) 
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: Du solltest versuchen, nicht jeden Satz der hier fällt gleich auf Dein Problem zu beziehen ;-)
<dAnjou> Fuchs, j_a_b_b_a: dann bitteschön ^^ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/405101/
<ZumWoifi> ok
<Fuchs> dAnjou: wer ist 192.168.0.8, und ist der erreichbar? 
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: dass ich den dns selbst festgelegt hab, sollte keine rolle spielen, denn es geht hier auch
<Fuchs> dAnjou: alle Verbindungen nach aussen wuerden derzeit ueber 192.168.0.1 << gehen, ist das korrekt? 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: das is mein homeserver und der is on und vom tower erreichbar
<dAnjou> vom notebook aber nich, aber da is ja alles tot
<Fuchs> dAnjou: ist er von aktuellen Rechner, wo das Problem auftritt, erreichbar? 
<Fuchs> hrm
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: nslookup www.heise.de  ?
<Fuchs> aktuell hat nur das WLAN Interface eine IP, wie sieht es aus mit einem Kabel? 
<dAnjou> moment, da muss ich kramen
<j_a_b_b_a> soll grillen gehen...
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: was soll das bringen?
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: meinen letzten Satz müsstest Du ja noch bekommen haben (bezüglich VNC)
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: wenn keine internet-IPs erreichbar sind, wie soll dann ein nslookup ausgehen?
<ZumWoifi> a.ok. danke erstmal
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vinagre
<ZumWoifi> welches port muss ich da benützen?
<dAnjou> Fuchs, j_a_b_b_a: per kabel mit denselben einstellungen (also eigener nameserver) ist er sofort online
<Fuchs> dAnjou: das waere dann der Moment, wo mich der WLAN Chipsatz und Treiber interessieren wuerden 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: das ding is, dass es in der hochschule (eduroam) 1A funktioniert
<Fuchs> und ob der Access point im selben Subnetz rumliegt 
<Fuchs> dAnjou: Nullaussage, hilft weder Dir noch mir :p 
<Fuchs> Welcher Treiber, welcher Chipsatz, wie sieht das WLAN Setup da wo es nicht geht aus. 
<dAnjou> subnetzmaske is dieselbe
<dAnjou> so, lspci sagt: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<Fuchs> also vermutlich ein iwl* 
<Fuchs> die aktuell ein wenig Probleme mit dem N Standard haben koennen, was Grund fuer das Problem sein koennte. Schau mir doch bitte mal mit lsmod, welche Treiber da so geladen sind 
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/405114/
<Fuchs> dAnjou: dann noch ein iwconfig und ein dmesg nachdem das W-Lan verbunden worden ist 
<dAnjou> der router sagt übrigens, dass der modus 11n ist
<Fuchs> was ich befuerchtet habe 
<Fuchs> probier mal a, b oder g 
<Il> Hallo! Ich will mir eine neue Soundkarte kaufen, lohnt es sich eine ein wenig teurere zu kaufen z.B. creative X-Fi? oder bemerke ich da unter ubuntu keinen Unterscheid zu einer 10€ noname karte?
<Fuchs> Il: die X-Fi ist keine sehr gute Idee, aber es gibt ein paar gute Ideen von Creative. Schau in der hcl nach 
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: Standard-Port für VNC müsste 5900 sein.
<Fuchs> Il: http://linuxhcl.com/  
<Il> fucks: danke ich les es mir mal durch
<Fuchs> Il: und bitte nutze die Tabulatortaste um Namen zu vervollstaendigen, auf den Namen reagiere ich normalerweise weniger freundlich. 
<jokrebel> ZumWoifi: Könnte für Dich auch noch lesenswert sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#Der-Server
<dAnjou> Fuchs: stehen in der dmesg sensilble daten?
<Fuchs> dAnjou: im Normalfall nicht 
<Fuchs> aber garantieren kann ich es Dir nicht
<stephanmg> wie aktiviere ich denn den desktop würfel?
<RichyW> versuche über das softwarecenter gnome3 zu installieren da steht jetzt aber immer die fehlermeldung das abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden können, wie kann ich da noch vorgehen?
<RichyW> benutze unity und wollte gnome 3 testen
<Fuchs> stephanmg: compiz nutzen, ccsm anwerfen 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/405116/
<Il> Fuchs: oh sry :-)
<Fuchs> stephanmg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/compiz
<Fuchs> RichyW: Unity und Gnome3 schliessen sich aus. Gnome3 geht nur ueber Fremdquellen, auf eigenes Risiko 
<ppq> RichyW: das sicherste ist, gnome3 mit ner live-cd zu testen
<ppq> RichyW: fedora und opensuse haben z.zt. live-cds mit gnome3, guck mal auf die gnome3 seite...
<stephanmg> ichdanke Fuchs 
<stephanmg> ich habe ja über unity gelesen, aber warum wirft man gnome3 raus?
<kashi> wie kann ich einsehen warum openvpn die verbindung verweigert? ich habe user und pass auth in config aktiivert gebe dort name pw ein und bei verbindung ebenfalls dann kommt verweigert
<RichyW> ich dachte man kann verschiedene desktop umgebungen installieren und beim start einfach auswählen?!?
<ppq> RichyW: ja, aber das ist in diesem fall problematisch
<Fuchs> RichyW: ja, aber Gnome3 will GTK3, Unity GTK2. Probleme mit Abhaengigkeiten
<RichyW> ok dann lass ich die finger davon. danke
<Fuchs> dAnjou: der meckert schon ein wenig, aber eigentlich nichts zu tragisches. Kannst Du trotzdem mal mit a,b oder g probieren statt n? 
<Fuchs> dAnjou: n macht aktuell mit Intel etwas Probleme
<dAnjou> Fuchs: schon unterwegs :P
<Fuchs> (rein von der Ausgabe her _koennte_ auch sein, dass das Ding aktuell auf einem Kanal funkt, der gem. Gesetzen in einigen Laendern verboten ist. Waere auch eine Moeglichkeit) 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: läuft! danke sehr
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dAnjou> ich hab auch gleich mal auf automatische kanalauswahl umgeschaltet
<ppq> Il: ich hab eine creative audigy2 value und bin sehr zufrieden damit. wenn man seine lautsprecher analog anschließt, hört man den unterschied zwischen onboardsound und ner richtigen soudnkarte mit harwdaremixing doch ziemlich deutlich
<Il> ppq: damke für dein feedback, ich denke auch dass es auf eine audigy rausläuft
<ppq> Il: joa, die sind vermutlich günstig gebraucht zu erstehen irgendwo
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: Hi ich wollt mich nur nochmal kurz melden zwecks der WLAN Verbindung mit dem Netbook. Ich hab jetzt 10.04. installiert und siehe da es funktioniert.
<kashi> kann ich mir irgendwo die openvpn logs ansehen?
<kashi> aus irgend einem grund blockt er meinen login
<jokrebel> kashi: Google behauptet, dass VPN-Logs in der /var/log/messages auftauchen
<Il> ppq: du hast recht, hab schnell was gefuznden http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220794988537&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<kashi> stehen nur leider keine opevpn eintraege :(
<jokrebel> kashi: beginnen in der Regel mit NetworkManager. siehe hierzu: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1438929-ubuntu-openvpn-client-log-file/
<jokrebel> kashi: BTW gibt es vielleicht ein paar konkretere Fehlermeldungen zu Deinem Problem? 
<dAnjou> (sorry, das ist jetz meta-support): guckt euch mal nm-tool an (für die, die netzwerkprobleme supporten ... Fuchs )
<kashi> leider nicht wirklich also wenn ich name pw login nutze kommt connection refused nehm ich das übliche zertifikatsstem kommt nach einigen sekunden netzwerküberschreitung entweder falsche zertifikate eingelegt oder da läuft etwas gewaltig daneben?
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: bin wieder da, prob auch ?
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: nope, lösung: treiber kann nich mit dem n-standard. hab im router auf b/g geschaltet -> läuft.
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: aha.router war also auf reinen n-betrieb konfiguriert. das muss man erstmal finden.
<jwi> dAnjou: mit welchem intel chip? für die ganz aktuellen gibt es mittlerweile eine neuere firmware
<ekevu_> Hallo Leute, ich brauche Hilfe mit LibreOffice unter Ubuntu 11.04. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
<Funfood> ,metafrage ekevu_
<jokrebel> ekevu_: Stell einfach Deine Frage. Am besten mit konkreten Fehlermeldungen.
<ekevu_> Wenn ich eine Präsentation mit LibreOffice öffne, loggt sich Ubuntu aus und ich muss mich wieder einloggen. Was kann ich tun, um das zu verhindern?
<jokrebel> ekevu_: Ein Bestimmte? Oder grundsätzlich?
<ekevu_> mehrere bestimmte
<ekevu_> Also nicht grundsätzlich jede, ich habe bis jetzt zwei identifiziert
<freeeky> ekevu_: wieviel arbeitsspeicher hat dein computer?
<ekevu_> 3,6 GB, standardmäßig die Hälfte belegt
<ekevu_> zusätzlich 1 GB Swap
<freeeky> ok das ist genug :)
<ekevu_> Die Systempartition hat auch noch genug Platz.
<freeeky> ekevu_: könnte ein bug von libreoffice sein.. kannst du so eine präsentation schicken oder sind die zu privat?
<ekevu_> Kann ich schicken, ja
<ekevu_> wohin?
<freeeky> lad's da hoch und schick mir den link: http://www.filedropper.com/
<ekevu_> http://www.filedropper.com/essstrungenpowerpoint
<freeeky> ekevu_: ok, also wenn ich gleich offline bin, weißt warum :)
<ekevu_> Ich hatte die ja auch schonmal offen.
<freeeky> ekevu_: geht, ich hab LibreOffice 3.3.2 
<freeeky> ekevu_: hast du die version auch?
<ekevu_> Ja
<ekevu_> Ich hab alles an Paketen gelöscht, was ich dazu finden konnte, dann nochmal aus dem Software-Center reinstalliert
<ekevu_> Es verwundert mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich, dass es bei dir geht ;-)
<ekevu_> Im Forum bei Ubuntuusers scheint keiner Rat zu wissen. Meine einzige Alternative ist bis jetzt mit Google Docs zu arbeiten.
<freeeky> dass dann die ganze overfläche abstürzt, denke da an grafik treiber aber wüsste nicht warum, libreoffice benutzt nichts anderes als viele andere anwendungen
<jokrebel> ekevu_: auch den config-Ordner im /home/deinuser
<freeeky> ekevu_: genau, lösche mal: /home/deinuser/.libreoffice
<ekevu_> Wo finde ich da den Unterordner für Libre Office?
<ekevu_> schon probiert, hat nicht geholfen
<seven_> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich chmod 775 auf alle dateien und unterordner setze?
<jokrebel> .oO( will man das? )
<seven_> ja, is nur ein Test
<freeeky> ekevu_: was steht bei dir in /var/log/messages und /var/log/syslog kurz bevor und beim absturz?
<freeeky> ekevu_: poste das mal da rein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ekevu_> die erste ist leer
<freeeky> ekevu_: ah ok, gibts standardmäßig nicht mehr. (warum eigentlich?) dann das zweite
<freeeky> ekevu_: da steht auch datum/uhrzeit, also kannst ja abschätzen
<freeeky> genau warum eigentlich kein /var/log/messages log mehr?
<seven_> geht das jetzt oder nicht ?
<ekevu_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400727/
<jokrebel> seven_: Denke Du suchst nach http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/8130/chmod-unterordner.html
<seven_> jokrebel: Danke !
<jokrebel> seven_: BZW http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<jokrebel> seven_: Da dann ganz unten …
<seven_> jokrebel: ok, hatte es immer mit -r probiert und nicht mit -R ;-)
<freeeky> ekevu: hmm sorry finde nichts auffälliges, das einzige was mir auffällt sind fehler über /dev/fd0 als ob eine diskette fehlerhaft wäre, wobei es mich wundern würde du hast sowas noch :)
<ekevu_> Nee, hab ich nicht ...
<ekevu_> Warte, ich reproduziere das mal schnell, dann logge ich mich wieder ein und produziere, was aktuell rauskam, okay?
<freeeky> ekevu_: ok
<ekevu__> @freeeky: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400732/
<ekevu__> Ansonsten ist es vielleicht doch ein Bug in LibreOffice?
<freeeky> ekevu_: sicher dass die zeit stimmt?
<freeeky> ekevu_: poste mal auch noch /var/log/dmesg
<freeeky> ekevu_: naja bei mir stürzt es nicht ab
<ekevu__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400737/
<freeeky> ekevu_: ich find nirgends was relevantes
<Pilatus> ich habe zu meinem openvpn ein Zertifikat samt User Auth + PW.... Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das in meiner Client.conf zu übergeben so das ich das nicht immer eintippen muss ?
<ekevu__> freeeky_: Hast du eine Idee, was ich noch machen kann? Weiter arbeiten kann ich erstmal in einem anderen Dokument, aber dauerhaft geht das so nicht.
<ekevu__> freeeky_: Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal einen der hauptberuflichen Entwickler von LibreOffice kontaktieren, such gerade die Adresse.
<bullgard4> [ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso] Ich habe meine Festplatte partitioniert: /dev/sda1 hat das Flag »boot«. Mit welchem grafischen Werkzeug erreiche ich, daß /dev/sda5 den Einhängepunkt /home bekommt und /dev/sda6 den Einhängepunkt /usr ?
<bekks> Mach doch einfach einen Bugreport auf, anstatt die Leute direkt anzuschreiben.
<freeeky> ekevu__: schick denen ruhig ein bug-report
<ekevu__> Wie mache ich das?
<ekevu__> Ich hab das noch nie gemacht
<bekks> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugReport
<ekevu__> Okay, dann mache ich das mal und schau mal, was passiert. Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!
<freeeky> ekevu__: bitte. das scheint selten zu sein, finde über google nichts darüber, auch nicht auf englisch
<ekevu__> Ja, ging mir auch so
<ekevu__> Einen Link habe ich gefunden
<ekevu__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28907/opening-files-in-libreoffice-logs-out-and-returns-to-the-login-screen
<ekevu__> Leider nicht sehr hilfreich, aber ich bin nicht alleine
<freeeky> ekevu__: ja das ist das, leider ohne lösung
<freeeky> ekevu__: openoffice wäre noch eine möglichkeit
<ekevu__> Stimmt.
<ekevu__> Kann ich das zusätzlich installieren?
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: er war auf b/g/n konfiguriert, aber mein notebook hat sich natuerlich nurr das feinste vom feinen genommen
<freeeky> ekevu__: klar, findest im software center oder synaptic
<ekevu__> Gut. Es gab ja mal Meldungen, dass LibreOffice OpenOffice ersetzt, deswegen frage ich ...
<freeeky> ekevu__: das kommt sich nicht in die quere
<ekevu__> Das werde ich dann wohl so machen.
<freeeky> ekevu__: ja auf dauer ist libreoffice besesr
<j_a_b_b_a> dAnjou: falls ich mal aehnliches erlebe: was fuer ein router war das? der schuldige ist fuer dich dein wlantreiber?
<ekevu__> Die Schwierigkeit "critical" ist aber die richtige Einordnung bei dem Bug, oder?
<dAnjou> jwi: lspci sagt: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: moment, bin gleich wieder da
<freeeky> ekevu__: also wenn wegen einer powerpoint die ganze oberfläche abstürzt.. sehr kritisch! :)
<ekevu__> Find ich auch ;)
<ekevu__> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38221 Falls es euch interessiert
<freeeky> ekevu__: wichtig wäre noch libreoffice version und als attachment am besten die präsentation. kannst aber auch eine weile openoffice benutzen, vielleicht geht's in der nächsten libreoffice version
<ekevu__> Ich fürchte, die Präsentation kann ich da so nicht hoch laden ...
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: das ist ein d-link DIR-615    
<dAnjou> j_a_b_b_a: und ja, soweit ich Fuchs verstanden habe, macht der treiber da unfug
<ekevu__> Die Version steht da
<dAnjou> jwi: ich werd mir allerdings nicht die mühe machen, ne neuere firmware rauszusuchen, wenn es jetz mit b/g geht
<jwi> dAnjou: hm, das müsste dann 6000g2a sein - da scheint die firmware in natty aktuell zu sein. es gibt/gab aber afaik einen module-parameter, der n-mode deaktiviert hat. macht ja keinen sinn dass nur wegen nem defekten treiber im kompletten netz abzuschalten ...
<ekevu__> freeeky_: Ich hab kein Open Office in den Paketquellen ...
<freeeky> ekevu__: hm ich schon
<ekevu__> freeeky_: Da ist ein Eintrag, aber der installiert nur die Formel
<jokrebel> gn8
<freeeky> ekevu__: hast du in den paketquellen auch universe, restricted und multiverse ausgewählt?
<ekevu__> ja
<freeeky> und wenn du openoffice eingibst kommt da nix?
<bekks> ekevu__: nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<freeeky> ekevu__: ach mist, openoffice verweist zu libreoffice, bzw. heißt gleich
<jwi> dAnjou: google mit "iwlagn 11n_disable" sollte zu dem thema einiges ausspucken
<ekevu__> Ich kriege zwar einen Eintrag für Open Office Büroanwendungen, der installiert aber nur Formel
<bullgard4> Wie darf ich denn die Meldung des Ubuntu-Installationsprogramms [von ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso] verstehen: "Bereit, sobald Sie es sind..."?
<bekks> ekevu__: Du bist nicht in der Paketverwaltung, sondern im Softwarecenter.
<leszek> hi
<ekevu__> Oh, richtig
<freeeky> das installierte "openoffice", bei mir zumindest, ist libreoffice beim starten
<ekevu__> Ich hab's installiert, kann es aber noch nicht finden
<ekevu__> Also die Pakete sind installiert, allerdings kann ich das Programm nicht starten
<freeeky> wie gesagt, also wenn ich im terminal openoffice.org eingebe, startet libreoffice, denke das heißt sie haben's ersetzt
<ekevu__> Blöd für mich - dann arbeite ich halt vorerst mit Google Docs.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: dann wartet der installer noch auf dich
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich versuche, Deine Antwort zu verstehen.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: hast du evtl. den benutzernamen groß geschrieben oder so?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Nein. -- Der 2. Teil Deiner Frage ist ein weites Feld. --  Der Installer hat angefangen loszulegen. Es gab mehr als 10 min lang Festplattenzugrifffe.
<dAnjou> hat ja eigtl. schon ubuntu-bezug :P: weiß einer, ob ich in launchpad oder irgendwo anders nen PPA erstellen kann, was einfach nur ne liste anderer PPAs enthält?
<waynetrain> nabend
<waynetrain> ich hab stress mit compiz, jemand da der mir hilft?
<Fuchs> fruehstens wenn Du eine konkrete Frage stellst :) 
<waynetrain> ok. ich hab mir den compiz einstellungs manager (system->einstellungen) geholt. darüber hinaus ist noch compiz fusion icon (in systemwerkzeuge) installiert. wenn ich beim compiz fusion jetzt z.b. wacklige fenster einstell, wird die einstellung nicht übernommen.
<waynetrain> woran liegts?
<waynetrain> oh, vergessen: ich hab docky installiert, da hab ich mal dass das zum laufen kam irgendwas in der konsole bzgl compiz gemacht. liegts daran?
<Fuchs> 1) laeuft compiz selber denn  (ps fragen)? 
<Fuchs> 2) wenn ja: welches Konfigurationsbackend ist aktiv?  (in ccsm links, in den Einstellungen) 
<waynetrain> was ist ps? in der "systemüberwachung" läufts nicht. sorry für die fragen, bin ganz neu bei linux.
<waynetrain> GConf backed is aktiv
<Fuchs> ps ist ein Befehl auf der Konsole, der alle laufenden Anwendungen auflistet
<Fuchs> gut, dann willst Du compiz erstmal starten
<Fuchs> Alt+F2, da drin  compiz --replace 
<waynetrain> bei ps kommt nur bash und ps
<Fuchs> ps aux 
<Fuchs> aber egal, es laeuft nicht, ergo startest Du es nun mal 
<Fuchs> wenn es dann funktioniert, dann schauen wir, dass das zukuenftig automatisch passiert
<waynetrain> also, compiz --replace ausgeführt
<Fuchs> dann solltet Du theoretisch nun Deine Puddingfenster haben 
<waynetrain> gibts nen befehl mit dem ich meine fensterleisten wieder kriege?
<waynetrain> sind alle verschwunden...
<Fuchs> ja
<waynetrain> aber vielen dank, Fuchs, bis dahin schonmal, es hat sich schon was getan!
<Fuchs> gtk-window-decorator --replace 
<Fuchs> auch in Alt+F2 
<Fuchs> und wenn Du das naechste mal ccsm offen hast, dann trag das gleich ein, in dem Deko-Plugin (welches Du aktivierst) 
<waynetrain> mist, alt+f2 funktioniert nich
<waynetrain> kann ichs auch im normalen terminal machen?
<Fuchs> natuerlich, dann haengst Du aber ein  & disown dran
<waynetrain> ok, danke
<Fuchs> also   gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown 
<waynetrain> jetzt steht da: [1] 2577
<Fuchs> damit kann man leben, das ist die ID des Jobs 
<Fuchs> hast Du Deine tollen Fensterdekos wieder? 
<waynetrain> es tut sich eigenartiger weise nix
<waynetrain> die fensterleisten sind nach wie vor weg
<Fuchs> dann kann sein, dass compiz nicht richtig starten wollte
<waynetrain> die arbeitsflächen umschaltung funktioniert jetzt schon so "schick"
<Fuchs> hast Du rein zufaellig eine nvidia Karte drin? 
<waynetrain> jau
<waynetrain> achja, sorry, vergessen
<waynetrain> den nvidia treiber am laufen
<Fuchs> dachte ich mir. Ubuntu ist da zu doof, kurzer Moment, ich muss den Befehl nachschlagen 
<waynetrain> supergut, vielen dank!
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Fuchs> das, dann X neu starten, dann wieder das selbe Spiel 
<Fuchs> X neu starten ist  Alt+Druck+K, dabei werden aber alle offenen Programme geschlossen, nur so als Warnung
<waynetrain> ok, hört sich machbar an
<Fuchs> ja, sonst einfach melden, wenn nicht machbar
<ring0> funktioniert Xorg -configure eigentlich brauchbar in ubuntu?
<waynetrain> also, ich hau jetzt sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 rein, dann alt+druck+k dann ins terminal gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown 
<waynetrain> richtig?
<Fuchs> vorher compiz --replace & disown 
<Fuchs> also: erstmal das mit nvidia-xconfig, dann das mit alt+druck, neu anmelden, Terminal auf, compiz, decorator
<Fuchs> wenn das dann so geht, wie Du das gerne haettest, dann schauen wir, dass die letzten zwei automatisch passieren
<waynetrain> gut, danke
<o___O> guten abend, bash kann mit source $dateiname eine datei laden, gibt es eine moeglichkeit die datei wieder zu entladen? ich moechte sie bearbeiten und neu laden ohne das hauptscript zu beenden 
<bekks> Nein, gibts nicht.
<Fuchs> o___O: wenn das Problem gesetzte Variablen sind: unset. Aber automatisieren geht nicht, nein
<waynetrain> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 bringt: invalid commandline
<Fuchs> sollte es nicht tun 
<waynetrain> dacht ich mir. ich habs 4mal abgeschrieben und 5mal hingeschaut
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> nein, das funktioniert
<Fuchs> kopieren statt abschreiben
<waynetrain> strg+v geht im terminal bei mir nicht....
<Fuchs> natuerlich nicht
<Fuchs> strg+shift+v aber
<waynetrain> und die leiste oben ist weg...
<waynetrain> soll ich meine gurke einfach mal neustarten?
<waynetrain> ah
<Fuchs> noe
<waynetrain> sehr gut, keine ahnung was ich falsch geschrieben hab, aber jetzt kommt das: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Fuchs> bitte nicht alles hier reinkopieren
<waynetrain> ok, sorry
<Fuchs> kam das: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Screen0".? 
<waynetrain> validation error jedenfalls, data incomplete in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Fuchs> ach so 
<Fuchs> haja, Ubuntu, herrlich das
<waynetrain> device section "default device" must have a driver line...
<bullgard4> In einem neuen Rechner zeigt Tilda den Font »Monospace 6« viel schmaler an als auf einem anderen mit derselben vertikalen Pixelanzahl und Displayhöhe. Woran könnte das liegen?
<waynetrain> ubuntu studio, wenn das n unterschied macht....
<Fuchs> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Fuchs> macht es nicht
<waynetrain> ja, genau das kam
<Fuchs> obige Zeile kopieren, einfuegen, gut ist
<waynetrain> k, danke
<Fuchs> bullgard4: meine Glaskugel sagt DPI 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: damit ich mich nicht auf meine Glaskugel verlassen muss, kannst Du auch mehr Informationen rausruecken
<bullgard4> hm, mal gucken.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: und so am Rande: monospace ist kein Font. Das ist ein alias, das auf ein beliebiges Font mit Festbreite verweist
<bullgard4> Welche Informationen wünschst Du?
<Fuchs> das muss nicht auf jedem System das gleiche sein 
<waynetrain> es kam noch ne warnung unable to locate x config file, aber das liest sich so als wärs wurstegal
<Fuchs> bullgard4: die /var/log/Xorg.0.log waere ein Anfang 
<bullgard4> Ah! Das wird vielleicht die Begründung sein.
<Fuchs> waynetrain: ja, ist es 
<waynetrain> so, und jetzt alt+k+druck?
<Fuchs> waynetrain: genau. Fuer den schlimmsten Fall, wenn das schief laeuft: 
<Fuchs> waynetrain: mit CTRL+ALT+F1 kaemst Du auf eine Konsole, da koenntest Du Dich einloggen und folgendes eingeben: 
<Fuchs> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sudo reboot
<Fuchs> aber nur im schlimmsten Fall, sonst nicht. 
<Fuchs> Das waer dann alles, Du darfst nun Dein X toeten
<waynetrain> haha, danke! :)
<waynetrain> so, jetzt wahrscheinlich alt+f2 und compiz --replace, nachdem ich jetzt alt+druck+k gemacht hab, richtig?
<Fuchs> ja 
<Fuchs> wenn Du _vorher_ noch ccsm aufmachst
<waynetrain> ok
<Fuchs> und da das Deko Plugin aktivierst und den gtk-window-decorator Befehl eintraegst
<Fuchs> dann hast Du auch gleich Deine Fensterleisten wieder
<waynetrain> jau
<waynetrain> sehrgut
<Fuchs> sehr schoen
<waynetrain> fensterleisten sind da, aber die fenster lassen sich nicht bewegen xD
<Fuchs> das move plugin in ccsm willst Du auch aktivieren
<Fuchs> und resize vermutlich auch noch, wenn Du schon mal dran bist
<waynetrain> da is der ganze spaß, jawoll, spitze, vielen dank!
<waynetrain> wie bekomm ich das jetzt so hin dass es bei jedem boot so ist?
<Fuchs> welche Ubuntuversion? 
<Fuchs> (Versionsnummer, dass es Studio ist weiss ich inzwischen) 
<Fuchs> bei der neusten: via http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart  
<Fuchs> bei aelteren: in den Erscheinungsbildeinstellungen hat es einen Reiter fuer Desktopeffekte, da 
<Fuchs> dann willst Du wohl noch ein bisschen lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/compiz und vor allem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<waynetrain> letzten endes muss ich nur compiz in den autostark klatschen, oder?
<Fuchs> --replace 
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> --replace weil zu dem Zeitpunkt schon eine andere Fensterverwaltung laeuft 
<Fuchs> lies aber vorher den Compiz Artikel, 
<Fuchs> je nach Version, die Du hast, geht das auch sauberer
<waynetrain> da steht dann auch drin wie ich z.b. den würfel erstellen kann, nehm ich an?
<waynetrain> ich hab die aktuellste, vor 3 wochen installiert...
<Fuchs> Wuerfelplugin aktivieren und die virtuelle horizontale Groesse  auf 4 stellen, wenn es denn ein Wuerfel sein soll 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall den Autostart, ja
<Fuchs> und noch ein persoenlicher Tipp am Rande: wenn Du ein neues Betriebssystem installiert hast, dann wuerde ich erstmal andere Dinge empfehlen als graphische Spielereien 
<Fuchs> ueblicherweise geht man auch nicht auf einen Gletscher zum driften wenn man gerade das Autofahren erlernt hat
<Fuchs> aber das nur am Rande
<waynetrain> ich hab den gletscher erst festgestellt wie wir hier uns unterhalten haben....
<waynetrain> aber danke für den tip
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. Der "Einsteiger"-Artikel oben ist uebrigens sehr informativ, damit Du Dich gut einarbeiten kannst. Ich empfehle den wirklich. Dann sollte dem Spass nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Sonst wieder hier fragen. 
<waynetrain> jo, den werd ich mir mal in aller ruhe zu gemüte führen. vielen dank nochmal für die gute hilfe, Fuchs, ich mach mich vom acker!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg. 
<Medics> Ich nutze Wicd als Network Manager. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die WLAN SSIDs und Keys zu exportieren?
<bullgard4> Fuchs: http:/paste.ubuntu.com/625488
<Fuchs> och noe, kein Support mehr heute, sorry
<bullgard4> ok
<o___O> joar jetz is feiertag *g
<YoJohannsen> moin moin, wer kennt sich gut mit btrfs auf und vorallem dem befehl "btrfs filesystem defragment"? Habe keine spezifische Frage, sondern würde einfach gerne ein wenig darüber lernen
<ppq> YoJohannsen: es gibt hier nen aktiven #btrfs channel
<YoJohannsen> Danke den werde ich den doch mal aufsuchen.
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-04
<NTQ> Hi. Ich nutze momentan Picasa über Wine, aber wenn ich einen zweiten erweiterten Bildschirm am Laptop hab und ich Picasa starte, dann kommt nur kurz das Logo, dann wird mein zweiter Bildschirm deaktiviert und dann kann ich Picasa bis nach einem kompletten Systemneustart nicht mehr starten. Weiß jemand Rat oder wo ich welchen finden könnte?
<NTQ> Alternativ: Weiß jemand wie ich digikam 2.5 auf Ubuntu 10.04 bekomme?
<bullgard6> Wo findet man eine Beschreibung des ladbaren Kernelmoduls usb_storage, die über 'modinfo usb_storage' hinausgeht?
<bullgard6> Wo findet man eine Beschreibung des ladbaren Kernelmoduls usb_storage, die über '~$ modinfo usb_storage' hinausgeht?
<sysdef> bullgard6: ueber google. im treiber ( http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.4/drivers/usb/storage/usb.c ) steht: ...
<kubine> Title: LXR / The Linux Cross Reference (at lxr.linux.no)
<sysdef>   31 * information about this driver.
<sysdef>  * Please see http://www.one-eyed-alien.net/~mdharm/linux-usb for more
<kubine> Title: USB Mass Storage Driver for Linux (at www.one-eyed-alien.net)
<sysdef> (31 war ne zeilen-nummer)
<bullgard6> sysdef: Ah! Wunderbar! (Warum hatte  ich bei meiner Suche diesen Artikel nicht gefunden? oO) --  Danke!
<tic77> Hallo, wie kann ich services welche bei jedem bootvorgang mitgestartet werden, dauerhaft beenden? weil jedesmal wenn ich ein "service name stop" eingebe und neu starte, werden die mitgeladen
<hanswurst> morgen! was kann ich machen wenn eine live-cd zwar geladen wird, aber dann bei einem blinkenden "cursor" oben links in der ecke stehen bleibt?
<deem> hanswurst: bootparameter durchprobieren. zb noapic
<hanswurst> deem: danke, das hat mich auf eine wikiseite gebracht. ich probiere es mal mit alternate
<geser> tic77: handelt es sich um einen upstart-Job oder ein normales init.d-Skrtip?
<tic77> geser: init.d
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> gibt es irgendwo aktualisierte install images von 12.04, damit man nach dem installieren nicht jedesmal die ganzen updates einspielen braucht?
<TheInfinity> jan77: es gibt hin und wieder aktualisierungen. die sind aber nicht soooo zeitnah, so ein image will eben getestet werden.
<jan77> nee, ich meine nicht 12.04.1 sondern einfach nur das original image mit den paketen aus dem update repository
<jan77> diese pakete sind ja getestet, sonst würden sie ja nicht verteilt werden
<TheInfinity> jan77: so etwas kann man sich selbst machen. aber etwas offizielles gibt es da nicht weil eben schwer zu testen.
<TheInfinity> jan77: ein live iso image ist noch was anderes als eine installation. das muss separat getestet werden-
<jan77> achso
<jan77> schade... :-)
<TheInfinity> jan77: wenn du viele installationen mit paketen ausstatten musst lohnt sich aber ein lokaler apt-cache auf einem kleinen server.
<ppq> jan77: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit damit geht das ziemlich einfach
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Customization Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jan77> nee, es geht eher darum, dass ich einen rechner installieren will, der nur per umts internet hat...
<jan77> ppq: das sieht interessant aus, ich schau's mir mal an - danke!
<ogo> join #agnec.de
<ogo> join/ #agnec.de
<leszek> hi
<geser> tic77: das geht dann über update-rc.d: update-rc.d name disable
<tic77> geser: herzlichen dank
<witchdoc> moin
<deem> hi. ich bekomme jedesmal den fehler "NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)" wenn ich versuche das extension pack von virtualbox zu installieren. das wiki hat diesbezüglich nur den fehler, dass vms nicht starten können, nachdem das ext pack installiert wurde, aber ich kann es ja nichtmal installieren.
<catweazle> wieso kannst es nicht installieren
<deem> genau das wüsste ich ja gerne :P
<catweazle> sollte doch automatisch gehen, einfach doppelklick
<catweazle> download kaputt?
<deem> lies doch mal was ich geschrieben habe.. ich kann es nicht installieren, weil ich eine fehlermeldung bekomme...
<catweazle> ja mei, läuft virtualbox denn überhaupt?
<deem> na sicher läuft das. ich versuche es direkt über "Globale Einstellungen" -> "Zusatzpakete" zu installieren
<catweazle> damit geht es nicht, einfach doppelklick auf die Datei
<deem> warum sollte es damit nicht gehen? ich hab das die anderen drölfmillionen male auch so gemacht. wenn ich die datei einfach nur doppelklicke sprint vbox in den vordergrund und das wars
<catweazle> das extpack ist für virtualbox selber, nicht für für eine virtuelle maschine
<deem> das ist mir auch klar
<deem> deshalb ja auch "globale einstellungen" und nicht die der vm :P
<dAnjou> mountet das nich nen image, von dem man dann die ext installiert?
<catweazle> dAnjou: das sind die add-ons, ist was anderes
<deem> dAnjou: in der vm, ja. diese extension ist für die usb unterstützung von vbox
<dAnjou> ah
<dAnjou> hast du die OSE?
<dAnjou> damit geht das nich
<deem> halten mich hier alle fuer doof? -.-
<dAnjou> oder mein stand is alt
<dAnjou> sorry hab nich zurueckgelesen
 * dAnjou haelt den mund
<deem> ich hab virtualbox 4.1.16 von oracle aus dem offiziellen ppa von oracle
<deem> ii  virtualbox-4.1                         4.1.16-78094~Ubuntu~precise             Oracle VM VirtualBox
<deem> damit ihr mir das auch glaubt...
<deem> und nein, das ext pack hat die genaue identische versions nummer
<deem> hm.. ich glaube es lag an der gksu authentifizierung. wenn ich versucht habe das ext pack zu installieren kam immer eine passwort abfrage fuer den systemverwalter. passwort eingegeben, kurz gewartet. mit fehlermeldung abgebrochen. jetzt habe ich das extpack über das terminal mit "sudo vboxmanage extpack install Downloads/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.16-78094.vbox-extpack" installiert und siehe da. es wurde erfolgreich installiert.
<tic77> Hallo, ich möchte nachdem Ubuntu fertig gestartet ist, ein Skript ausführen. Wo trage ich das am besten ein?
<k1l_> !autostart > tic77 
<kubine>  tic77: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<tic77> k1l_: ich hab keinen desktop
<deem> tic77: /etc/rc.local
<k1l_> tic77: aber lesen kannst du nicht?
<IchGuckLive> Hallo alle Kann ich eine RealTime Kernal parallel auf dem normalen system installieren  Betrieb unabhängig  also entweder oder ?
<deem> IchGuckLive: bitte was?
<IchGuckLive> ich drück immer nur auf aktualisieren und bekonn natürlich auch nur die normalen generic kernals ich bräuchte aber einen realtime  für die CNC testarbeiten 
<deem> IchGuckLive: dann installier dir einen realtime kernel. du behälst immer den, der gerade aktuell läuft. neue kernel werden erst nach einem neustart aktiv
<IchGuckLive> ok
<hollow_> moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es hinbekomm das ubuntu audio datein nich ständig mit rythmbox öffnet ?
<hollow_> ich habe audacious als system satndard festgelegt und trotzdem wird ständig rythmbox genutzt
<deem> hollow_: rechtsklick auf die datei und ein anderes programm auswählen?
<hollow_> (will es aber wegen dem iphone support auch nicht deinstallieren
<hollow_> dort ist audacious gewählt, des öfteren schon
<deem> hm.. dann weiß ich es nicht.
<hollow_> es funktioniert einmalig mit der rechtsklick geschichte, wenn ich dann nen normalen klick mach wieder rythmbox..
<deem> aso. ne so meinte ich das nicht. rechtsklick -> eigenschaften und da dann "öffnen mit" ändern
<hollow_> ok, das funzt, danke
<deem> np
<hollow_> glaub da hab ich aber auch schonmal audacious drin gehabt, jetz wars wieder rythmbox, mal schauen wie lang :)
<matzexh> hi, in letzter Zeit friert mein Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit auf einem Thinkpad x220 komplett ein, nichts hilft ausser einem harten reset, irgendjemand einen Ansatzpunkt wo ich anfangen kann?
<dAnjou> ram checken
<k1l_> matzexh: schau nach dem einfrieren in die logs, was da los war (oder die logs per nopaste service hier zeigen)
<matzexh> k1l_, /var/log/syslog scheint erst nach dem neustart anzufangen, wo soll ich sonst rein schauen?
<catweazle> kam das vielleicht erst nach nem Kernelupdate matzexh?
<k1l_> syslog.0 oder dmesg.0 oder 1 je nachdem wie weit der logrotate das schon weggeröumt hat
<matzexh> catweazle, nicht direkt nach einem kernelupdate, dass es seit einem normalen kernel update auftritt, ist möglich, aber wenn ist das aus den standard ubuntu quellen und nichts eigenes
<matzexh> es gibt nur syslog  keine .0 oder .1   dmesg.1 ist leer, dmesg.0 sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/ckDCRWTk
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<matzexh> dAnjou, ram werde ich beim nächsten neustart mal testen, brauche das teil gerade
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hatte mir gestern dieses ppa hinzugefügt: http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu . Angeblich hätte ich damit eine neuere Version von digikam installieren können, aber das hat nicht geklappt. Dafür funktioniert gimp jetzt nicht mehr, weil die libbabl-0.0.so.0 angeblich fehlen würde.
<kubine> Title: Index of /philip5/extra/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<NTQ> Ich hatte es deswegen das ppa wieder deaktiviert, gimp deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Das hat aber nichts gebracht
<NTQ> Achja, ich nutze momentan noch Ubuntu 10.04 x64
<k1l_> "Ubuntu experimental rolling release repository."  da fragst du am besten den betreiber selber, was da los ist
<k1l_> und digikam ist für lucid gar nicht in dem ppa. also das war mal ein erfolgreicher griff ins klo
<dAnjou> NTQ: PPAs inklusive daraus installierten paketen wird man mit "ppa-purge" wieder los
<ben1u> dAnjou und jokrebel, die nächsten Updates sind unter 12.04 da... steht bei euch immer noch keine Änderungsbeschreibung da?
<NTQ> dAnjou: okay. ich muss da dann nur ppa-purge -p ppa.launchpad.net/philip5 schreiben, schätze ich
<ben1u> bei mir steht da nur: Bitte nutzen Sie http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/0.104-1ubuntu1/+changelog
<ben1u> bis die Änderungen verfügbar werden oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Schätzen ist halt immer so ne Sache…
<jokrebel> NTQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> jokrebel: :D Ich hab ja schon weiter geforscht. Und zwar hatte ich das ppa mit apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra installiert. Also sollte es mit ppa-purge -p ppa:philip5/extra ja wieder weggehen
<NTQ> achso, ich muss sogar das -p weglassen
<NTQ> ohje, gimp geht immer noch nicht. Das ist der Fehler: "gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jokrebel> NTQ: Deine "Schätzung" enthält IMHO noch weiter Fehler.
<NTQ> Und apt-get install schlägt dazu nur libbabl-0.0-0 bzw. -dev und -doc vor, was aber schon installiert ist
<NTQ> jokrebel: wieso? ich hab ppa-purge jetzt genau so angewandt wie das add-apt-repository von gestern
<NTQ> und er ist auch durchgelaufen. ich habe nur die löschung eines paketes abgebrochen, was ich noch brauche, aber apt-get glaubt dauernd, dass ich das nicht brauche
<jokrebel> NTQ: Du schriebst: "[14:45] <NTQ> dAnjou: okay. ich muss da dann nur ppa-purge -p ppa.launchpad.net/philip5 schreiben, schätze ich" das -p fiel Dir selbst auf. nach ppa sollte aber wohl ein : folgen und dann nicht mit launchpad sondern mit philip5/extras weitergehn, oder?
<NTQ> ja, genau so wie es hinter dem apt-add-repository von vor 6 posts stand
<NTQ> ich hab's jetzt geschafft. und die lösung war eine andere
<NTQ> siehe hier: http://bentwithlove.blogspot.de/2011/05/gimperror-while-loading-shared.html
<kubine> Title: lovelyindia: gimp:error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (at bentwithlove.blogspot.de)
<eXtense> Hallo. Ich habe jetzt schon in einigen Befehlszeilen im Wiki, die zum copy & paste gedacht sind Operatoren wie "&&" oder "|" zwischen einzelnen Befehlen gesehen. Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären was diese bewirken?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Die änderungsprotokolle sind noch nicht verfügbar. Und dass man auf Launchpad im changelog schauen soll einstweilen.
<NTQ> eXtense: hier findest du schonmal informationen über pipes: http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/command-line:piping-and-directing-output
<kubine> Title: Piping and Directing Output - serna On Ubuntu (at sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com)
<ben1u> ja genau und das ist bei mir fast auf allen updates seit ca. 2 Monaten so... 
<jokrebel> NTQ: Aber eben _nicht_ wie Du um 14:45 geschätzt hattest ;-)
<NTQ> jokrebel: ja, ich wollte jetzt nicht zu viel spammen. es hat ja jetzt geklappt und ich bin wieder glücklich. :) danke also
<jokrebel> NTQ: Hab es ja auch nur geschrieben, damit keiner auf die flasche Fährte gebracht wird. (von wegen LOG und so) 
<jokrebel> +falsche
<NTQ> alles klar. na dann muss ich mal wieder los zur uni. tschöö
<Anonymous221_Num> tach, kann mein pw net über shell ändern. ist es normal dass wenn man dass pw eingibt da keine sterne/pw kommen?
<Anonymous221_Num> da kommt ne fehlermeldung hab cih aber vergessen^
<Anonymous221_Num> es fragt für geben sie unix pw ein und listet auhc die user
<Anonymous221_Num> gibts da kein befehl alle user zu löschen und resten
<Anonymous221_Num> oder neuinstall aber alle programme die ih installiert hab speichern^
<k1l_> Anonymous221_Num: ja es kommen keine sterne
<Paddy> in einer Shell werden keine Sternchen angezeigt beim Passwort
<k1l_> und sonst bitte mal luftholen und entlang der vorgabe dein problem genau beschreiben:
<k1l_> !wf > Anonymous221_Num 
<kubine>  Anonymous221_Num: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Anonymous221_Num> ich hab mein admin passwort vergessen, passw username passw pass funktioniert nicht. die fehlermeldung kann ich nicht koppieren, da ich es über wiederherstellung > root shell gestartet habe. es kommt geben sie unix user und pw ein, aber irgend eine fehlermeldung wenn ich dass 2 mal mach. da müsst ih nochmal neustarten hab vergessen welche^
<deem> Anonymous221_Num: vermutlich hast du das dateisystem nur read-only gemountet
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm kan sein hatte noch nie ubuntu kenne mich garniht aus
<Anonymous221_Num> kann man dass umstellen? oder wie kann ich am shcnellsten neu installen jetzt ohne die programme zu verlieren :D
<deem> Anonymous221_Num: es gibt in der recovery konsole die option um das dateisystem schreibbar zu mounten
<deem> danach kannst du mit "passwd username" dein passwort ändern
<Anonymous221_Num> wo finde ich die recovery console?
<deem> im grub
<deem> also im bootmenü
<Anonymous221_Num> ah auch die root shell? hab da sonst glaub nix gesehn 
<Anonymous221_Num> ich schau nochmal. danke
<deem> kein problem
<ben1u> jokrebel: ist dieser https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1002065 :D
<kubine> Title: Bug #1002065 “No changelog since 12.04” : Bugs : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<daswort> Verwendet ihr Liferea? In der Version 1.8.3 (ubuntu 12.04) scheint das schnell zu sein. Täuscht mich dieser Eindruck oder hat sich am Programm einiges geändert?
<chonky> hey, folgendes problem: bei der aktualisierung (mit kernelupdate) hats den MBR zerschossen, weshalb der truecryptbootlader meiner dualboot-konfig nich mehr funktionierte --> komplette neuinstallation. weiß jmd in welcher datei ich rumspielen muss damit das nciht passiert?
<deem> wenn du direkt bei der installation von ubuntu dem grub die partition und nicht dne mbr als installationsziel mitgibst, sollte bei updates nichts zerschossen werden
<chonky> deem, ja, aber bei der ersten inatallation hatte grub mir das ja verweigert. daher die nachträgliche änderung. bei der neuinstallation dagegen hat es funktioniert GRUB gleich in /boot zu schreiben. du meinst also, jetzt müsste es safe sein? 
<deem> sollte. grub hat ja keinen anhaltspunkt irgendwas am mbr zu tun, da es ja von vornherein in eine partition geschrieben wurde
<deem> mir hat das zumindest nie probleme gemacht. es lief ~1jahr lang ein ubuntu und windows im dualboot mit jeweiliger verschlüsselung
<chonky> okay, merci :)
<PBeck> hi
<daswort> hi PBeck 
<leszek> hi
<xubuntu> hallo
<Guest25403> hallo
<Guest25403> kann mir hier jemand mit einem Problem bei Xubuntu helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > Guest25403 
<kubine>  Guest25403: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Guest25403> ok folgendes problem: gestern hab ich xubuntu auf meinem Computer installiert, lief auch soweit alles. Dann hab ich ein paar Einstellungen verändert und Programme installiert und deinstalliert. Heute habe ich den Rechner angemacht. Xubuntu wurde gebootet und dann hab ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen: "unable to launch "startxfce4" X session ---- "startxfce4" not found; falling back to default session." Wenn ich okay anklicke, dann b
<Guest25403> ekomme ich eine Maus angezeigt und einen grauen Bildschirm. Jetzt grade läuft mein Rechner unter der Xubuntu-Desktop-CD. Kann ich von hier aus das Problem lösen ohne Xubuntu komplett neu installieren zu müssen?
<bullgard6> daswort: Ich verwende es unter Ubuntu 12.04.4.  Aber nicht oft.  Was meinst Du mit "schnell"?
<bullgard6> daswort: Hast Du vielleicht ext4?
<molnitza> Hallo. Ich benötige ein wenig Hilfe. Ich nutze Pulseaudio im Client Server Betrieb über WiFi. Nur stottert die Ausgabe des öfteren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Buffer oder aber die größe des Streams anzupassen?
<givengiven> Hallo,  ich möchte cron-apt benutzen und bin nach dieser Seite vorgegangen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cron-apt#config   allerdings bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: [paste:408727:aptitude]    sieht so aus als stimmt der befehl --no-act nicht
<givengiven> jemand eine idee wie man diesen ersetzt
<kubine> Title: cron-apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> givengiven, ne volle URL zum Pastebin wär hilfreich
<dadrc> Gibt >9000 davon im Internet
<givengiven> ok
<givengiven> http://pastebin.com/CBL7yg3N
<kubine> Title: aptitude - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> givengiven, --no-act ist eine apt-get-Option, keine von aptitude
<givengiven> ok
<givengiven> also am besten das auf apt-get umstellen?
<dadrc> wenn du --no-act brauchst, ja
<dadrc> oder du nimmst -s von aptitude, das sollte das gleiche machen
<givengiven> ah ok ich habe jetzt auf apt-get umgestellt
<givengiven> es kam jetzt mal keine fehlermeldung
<givengiven> allerdings kam auch keine email :-(  ich hab jetzt alles so eingestellt wie beschrieben und verwende apt-get
<givengiven> ich warte einfach mal ab, vlt kommt ne mail dann wenn es nachts um 4 uhr läuft
<givengiven> es ist immer nicht so einfach wenn man nur ganz selten mit linux rumspielt da fehlt immer voll der überblick
<obscura__> hey
<givengiven> ich sag mal danke ich muss weg bis dann
<obscura__> ich habe Verzeichnisse, die ein Leerzeichen enthalten ("The Shield")
<obscura__> wenn ich den mv-Befehl in der Konsole verwende, akzeptiert es diese nicht als Quelle/Ziel
<obscura__> wohl wegen des Lesezeichens
<obscura__> wie umgehe ich das?
<ppq> obscura__: das leerzeichen musst du escapen: The\ Shield
<obscura__> achso, okay
<ppq> obscura__: alternativ den kompletten pfad in " " setzen
<obscura__> danke
<ppq> keine ursache
<dreamon__> Könnte sich das bitte jemand anschauen -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023581/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Ich hab grad das Problem, dass evince immer im Vollbildmodus geöffnet wird. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das umstellen kann, sodass PDFs in evince wieder in einem normalen Fenster geöffnet werden?
<sdx23> fr00d: womöglich .config/evince mal verschieben?
<Ryuno-Ki> Moin
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Vielleicht hilft ein "dpkg --configure -a"
<fr00d> Die Datei hab ich nicht.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Hab ich auch schon versucht. Leider kommt da überhaupt keine Ausgabe. Sofort ist die Eingabeaufforderung zurück. 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Mit sudo natürlich
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ja genau so hab ich es eingeben "sudo dpkg --confiugre -a"
<fr00d> sdx23: Ich hab in meinem Homeverzeichnis auch mal nach evince gesucht, aber nix gefunden (find -iname "*evince*")
<sdx23> fr00d: seltsam. Also bei mir ist das da. Womöglich nach gconf/dconf abgewandert. 
<Ryuno-Ki> fr00d: Distri?
<fr00d> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Und danauch nochmal "sudo dpkg --confiugre -a"
<jokrebel> quatsch
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Und danauch nochmal "sudo apt-get install-f"
<Ryuno-Ki> fr00d: Und was willst du jetzt konfigurieren?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Nochmal Quatsch - sorry "sudo apt-get -f install"
<fr00d> Ich möchte, dass pdfs in evince nicht im Vollbildmodus angezeigt werden, sondern erstmal einfach in einem normalen Fenster.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Schau mal -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023625/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Ryuno-Ki> fr00d: Startet es auch der Konsole heraus im Vollbild?
<fr00d> Ryuno-Ki: Ja.
<fr00d> http://pastebin.com/BWVbWzp2 Die Meldungen sind aber etwas nichts sagend.
<kubine> Title: (evince:3222): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ist nicht mein PC. Weiß nicht was mit dem Passiert ist. Eventuell ist ein Update von 9.10 auf 10.04 fehlgeschlagen.
<fr00d> Hab's gefunden!
<fr00d> Unter bearbeiten gibt's nen Punkt, um die aktuelle Einstellungen zu speichern. Das funktioniert.
<Ryuno-Ki> fr00d: Was ich finde, ist, dass die config unter .gnome2/evince liegen soll ...
<Ryuno-Ki> ansonsten soll Evince mit der letzten Fenstergröße starten ...
<Ryuno-Ki> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/evince-list/2005-August/msg00025.html + https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168450
<kubine> Title: Re: Evince (at mail.gnome.org)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Bitte mal ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin"
<Seymour> Grüßgottle
<dreamon__> jokrebel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023655
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Seymour> Kann ich eine Audiodatei irgendwie in Mumble umleiten?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: oh
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Versuch es nochmal nachdem Du die Paketquellen auf einen anderen Server umgestellt hast.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, ok!
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ein Fehler ist weniger .. aber leider immer noch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023697
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon__> jokrebel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023704
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Oh je 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Versuche firefox zu reinstallieren
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ich hab gerade was gegooglet da schreibt er man solle in /var/lib/dpkg/status "package adobe-flashplugin" löschen.. 
<dreamon__> jokrebel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023716
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Ja - das hab ich auch schon gefunden, kann da aber nicht dazu sagen :-/
<drahti> hilfe?!?
<drahti>  mein ubuntu bootet bis gdm aber von dort bekomme ich keinen wm 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Schaut sehr verfrickelt aus das ganze. Was ist denn aktuell für Firefox installiert?
<drahti> das ist so seit ich geradeeben ein update auf 1204 gemacht hab
<drahti> bis zum grafischen login komme ich nur nach passwort lande ich erneut beim grafischen login
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Wenn ich Firefox starte, steht 12.0 in der Hilfe
<drahti> ausprobiert hab ich i3, xfce, gnome in 4 varianten, und dieses unity
<drahti> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe ?!
<drahti> ?!
<jokrebel> drahti: Dein "i" ist kaputt ;-)
<jokrebel> !geduld > drahti
<kubine>  drahti: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<drahti> schon klar :) das vergisst man schonmal wenn der schleppi streikt...
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Habe nun das flashplugin aus dem "status" genommen.. nun  kann ich wieder was installieren. Danke für deine Hilfe.. Ich mach nun gleich ein update auf 12.04.. in der Hoffung, das das problem dann erledigt ist
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Danke für deine Bemühungen. 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Gerne
<dreamon__> drahti, Was hast du für ne Grafikkarte?
<dreamon__> drahti, Hast du schon mal RecoveryModus gestartet?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Und toitoitoi
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Danke das werde ich brauchen können. ;)
<drahti> nvidia die rescueconsole hatte ich ausgewählt
<dreamon__> drahti, Hast mal versucht. dort mit im LowModus der Grafikkarte zu starten? 
<drahti> nein?
<drahti> moment ich fahr mal runter
<dreamon__> drahti, Unter 12.04 hab ich noch keinen Recovery Modus gestartet.. aber normalerweise kommt da immer ein Menu wo man die grafik neu initialisierne kann oder os.
<drahti> hmm ...  ich komme ja bis zum grafischen login... daher dachte ich es liegt nicht an der graka
<dreamon__> drahti, Bist du weiter gekommen?
<drahti> war geradeeben eingefroren nach neustart selbes ergebniss...
<drahti> geht ggf auch auf der konsole?
<dreamon__> drahti, Sprichst du vom  Recovery Start .. daß dort das ergebnis das gleiche war?
<dreamon__> drahti, Fuchs ist der Nvidiaexperte
<Fuchs> mmh? 
<Fuchs> wenn X startet, dann liegt es nicht an nvidia
<Fuchs> wenn keine Desktopumgebung startet, dann sind es vermutlich vermurkste Berechtigungen oder consolekit 
<Fuchs> einfach nach einem Versuch auf einer Konsole mal die ~/.xsession-errors  pruefen und, wenn man eh schon da ist, die Berechtigungen der .-Dateien im Home 
<drahti> nein normaler neustart aber da war kein alternatives menu .... sieht sowieso irgendwie seltsam aus beim start...
<dreamon__> drahti, Weißt du wie man Recovery(Wiederherstellungsmodus) startet?
<drahti> hmm nicht direkt... nein.
<drahti> ich sehe allerdings auch keinen nvidia splash
<dreamon__> drahti, dann sag das doch.. Du startest Rechner.. dann kommt grub.. da wählst du das Recovery aus. 
<drahti> ähem ... das - kenne ich aber bei mir kommt das nicht 
<dreamon__> drahti, Ok, dann mußt ne Taste drücke.. wie war das doch gleich noch "shift"?
<drahti> vermutlich hab ich beim updaten was verwurschtelt
<dreamon__> drahti, nene.. wenn du nur Ubuntu drauf hast, dann kann sein, das grub das menu nicht anzeigt. Dann muß man eine Taste drücken, dann wird es angezeigt..
<dreamon__> dreamon__, Hold down SHIFT to display the hidden menu during boot (formerly ESC is GRUB legacy).
<drahti> ok bin im wiederherstellungsmode
<drahti> so... kann ich auf der konsole auch testweise andere grafiktreiber einstellen?
<dreamon__> ähm. jockey-text sollte das können
<drahti> wieder nix.... :-(
<dreamon__> bin mir aber nicht sicher.. weil ich immer im Wiederherstellungsmodus meist die Grafikkarte starten konnte.. 
<tuxampol> unterstützt ubuntu den intel z77 chipsatz intel sockel 1155 ?
<drahti> hab zwar nach wie vor grafischen login aber nach passworteingabe lande ich erneut dort. ich sehe noch das den laptop irgendwie kurz zur konsole schaltet aber dann bin ich auch wieder am grafischen login
<dreamon__> drahti, Bist du schon wieder raus aus der Wiederherstellugnskonsole?
<drahti> hab inzwischen weitergebootet weil ich keinen sinnvollen punkt mehr auswählen konnte ....
<drahti> was kann ich denn noch so auf der wiederherstellungskonsole machen?
<dreamon__> drahti, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery_Modus -> failsafe hätte ich gesagt sollte die erste wahl sein
<kubine> Title: Recovery Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drahti> hab netzwerk angeschaltet kaputte pakete repariert,...
<drahti> oh ! den punkt failsavex hatte ich garnicht???
<dreamon__> ? 
<drahti> hmm ... Fuchs ? wie stelle ich auf der konsole von oss treiber auf nvidiatreiber und umgekehrt um?
<Fuchs> drahti: rein theoretisch kannst Du in der xorg.conf einfach die Driver         "nvidia"   Zeile zu dem passenden Device packen 
<Fuchs> wenn die nicht da ist, wird er automagisch nouveau nehmen
<Fuchs> oder mit sudo nvidia-xconfig eine xorg.conf schreiben lassen, und entfernen fuer nouveau (ist wohl gescheiter)
<drahti> immer dasselbe mit diesen updates...
<Fuchs> drahti: hast Du den Treiber mal von Hand installiert? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: nicht wundern, wenn bei einem Kernelupdate alles zu Bruch geht
<dreamon__> drahti, Vielleicht solltest du genauer erklären was du gemacht hast.
<drahti> was mich echt wundert ist der grafische login tut ja aber kein wm nichtmal recoveryconsole als session
<Fuchs> drahti: deswegen bezweifelte ich auch anfangs, dass es der Treiber ist
<Fuchs> hast Du die anderen 2 Dinge, die ich genannt habe, ueberprueft? 
<drahti> ~/.xsession-errors die? moment...
<Fuchs> das, und Berechtigungen
<Fuchs> vor allem Berechtigungen
<drahti> huch in der ~/.xsession-errors ist da neu oben oder unten?
<Fuchs> unten
<Fuchs> pastebinit installieren, dann kann ich mir die anschauen
<Fuchs> und ein  ls -al auf Dein home wuerde mich auch interessieren (privates Zeugs kannst Du ausblenden, das ist mir egal) 
<drahti> wenn ich mal eben einen neuen benutzer anlege sollte der sich doch problemlos einlogen können?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> wenn der es kann, dann wuerde ich wirklich die Berechtigungen pruefen
<Fuchs> Du hast nicht ein verschluesseltes Home oder sonst was, das schief gehen koennte? 
<drahti> verschlüsselt ist die gesamte platte...
<Fuchs> drahti: gut, daran liegt es dann wohl nicht. Probier das mit einem neuen Nutzer
<drahti> arf bin gerade zu dämlich dem auch ein passwort zu verpassen
<Fuchs> passwd nutzername 
<Fuchs> sudo vorne dran, gut ist
<drahti> nö der neue fliegt auch wieder raus... :-(
<Fuchs> hrm, was steht in der .xsession-errors  dazu? 
<Fuchs> ggf. ist es consolekit oder so
<drahti> viele fatal io error 11
<Fuchs> oeh, das sieht nicht gut aus 
<Fuchs> was ist das fuer eine Platte, und wie ist die angebunden? 
<Fuchs> resp. kannst Du das bitte mal in einen pastebin werfen? 
<drahti> oh ... was ist der unterschied zwischen nvidia 280.13 und 295.40
<Fuchs> die Version 
<Fuchs> warum? 
<Fuchs> ich frugte(sic) vorhin uebrigens, ob Du man manuell installiert hast, 
<Fuchs> bitte gib mir nun keine Version mismatch meldung ... 
<drahti> doch :-( api miesmatch
<Fuchs> drahti: dann kommt X aber gar nicht hoch
<Fuchs> drahti: wie dem auch sei, hast Du in dem Fall den Treiber manuell installiert? 
<drahti> vor dem update denke schon...
<Fuchs> schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> lad Dir bitte den nvidia Installer (das .run file) von nvidias Homepage, und starte den mit der --uninstall Option
<Fuchs> also sudo  ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.sh --uninstall
<Fuchs> dann installierst Du via Paketverwaltung sauber den von ubuntu neu, dann geht es auch wieder
<drahti> ich mach morgen weiter muss jetzt schlafen gehen danke für die hilfe an alle :-)
<tioan> Abend, hat jemand von Erfahrungen mit xanto rt online USVen was Wartung und monitoring angeht?
<jokrebel> tioan: Äh? Was ist das? Hat das was mit Ubuntu zu tun? 
<tioan> jokrebel nichts, aber da usv meist mit server zutun hat ist es nicht ganz abwägig
<Fuchs> tioan: dann lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> danke :) 
<schweegi1> Guten Abend! :) Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich GDlib für den gcc compiler unter ubuntu bekomme?
<dAnjou> schweegi1: nur wenn du sagst, was du vorhast
<schweegi1> dAnjou: wir entwickeln zur zeit von der uni aus mit eclipse in C und sollen als nächstes auch die gh.h-bibliothek verwenden für eine grafische ausgabe. leider finde ich nirgendwo informationen, wie ich dies unter ubuntu eingerichtet bekomme
<schweegi1> *gd.h
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=gd.h
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- gd.h (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<hjaekel> schweegi1, das paket müsste libgd2-xpm-dev heißen
<dAnjou> hjaekel: wie hast du es rausgefunden?
<schweegi1> dAnjou hjaekel vielen dank!! :)
<hjaekel> dAnjou, aus deiner liste schien mir das paket das plausibelste
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> das hätte er schon selbst rausbekommen
<dAnjou> er is immerhin student
<schweegi1> Ja, ich habe es gerade installiert und testweise den compiler angeworfen, er hat nicht mehr gemeckert, das er die gd.h nicht mehr findet
<schweegi1> dAnjou: ich habe das paket php-dev über google gefunden, allerdings dachte ich mir schon, dass php nichts damit zu tun haben kann. daher hier die nachfrage
<dAnjou> php benutzt das auch
<dAnjou> doch
<dAnjou> allerdings is deren gd.h wohl ne andere bzw. für was anderes da
<schweegi1> ja, aber der gcc compiler hat doch nichts mit php zu tun, php wäre für apache interessant
<schweegi1> okay, das kann sein
<dAnjou> das GD in beiden ist aber dasselbe
<dAnjou> GD für php ist durchaus für bildverarbeitung zuständig
<schweegi1> naja, hauptsache es läuft jetzt. nochmals danke :) 
<ben1u> hab eben an den swap Partitionen gearbeitet und will jetzt die Priorität mittels swapon -p ändern aber in der Manpage steht folgendes:
<ben1u> Specify  the priority of the swap device.  priority is a value between 0 and 32767. Higher numbers indicate higher priority.
<ben1u> aber mein swapon -s zeigt eine -1 und -2 und -3 als Priorität an
<ben1u> da ist ein Widerspruch zwischen man und der Anzeige
<ben1u> momentan hat sdb2 -1 und zram0 -2 und zram1 -3 und wie stelle ich es so ein, dass zram{0-1} -{1-2} haben und sdb2 -3 ?
<ben1u> ist -2 höher als -1 in der 'swapon -s" Anzeige?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-05
<daswort> Wo trägt man bei 12.04 die Änderungen an synclient ein? Wie heißt die Datei in dieser Version?
<Guest63704> Hallo an Alle
<leszek> hi
<sixi> halli hallo
<yan> hallo. ich habe gerade kubuntu 12.04 mit komplettverschlüsselung installiert (lvm und cryptsetup). beim booten werden aber die volumes nicht erkannt: "no volume groups found" und "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available". ähnlich hier: http://bit.ly/M38dtx. an einem fehlenden /run/lock scheint es nicht zu liegen, der ordner /run/lock/lvm wurde angelegt
<kubine> Title: Bug #1003309 “Boot fails after installing updates, error: “crypt...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bit.ly)
<sixi> Hallo bräuchte ein wenig hilfe bei der fsta
<sixi> b
<dadrc> sixi, einfach fragen
<dadrc> und yan, das scheint nicht der gleiche bug zu sein, den du verlinkt hast. 
<sixi> will meinen homeserver in der fstab einbinden, funktioniert nicht so richtig
<yan> dadrc: ja, ich weiß, aber zumindest ähnlich
<jokrebel> sixi: Fehlermeldungen? Was Schreibst Du rein?
<sixi> Im nautilus zeigt er mir das Verzeichnis smb://Homesvr.local:445/ 
<sixi> wenn ich das in der fstab eingebe kommt die fehlermeldung "mount error: could not resolfe adress for Homesvr.local:445: unknown error
<sixi> habs auch schon mit der ip //192.168.2.7 probiert ist der gleiche fehler
<jokrebel> sixi: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab ?
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sixi> ja aber so richtig steht da nix von samba freigaben
<jokrebel> doch?
<deem> da sind saba freigaben sogar richtig gut erklärt. ich hab meine freigabe damit auch in der fstab eingerichtet
<deem> samba*
<dadrc> yan, würd mal versuchen, das System von einer Live-CD zu booten und gucken, ob das LVM sauber ist
<yan> bin da gerade per chroot drin, aber ich weiß nicht genau, wo ich nach fehlern suchen soll, dadrc
<sixi> ok deem werd mich nochmal einlesen und weng durchkämpfen, nochmals vielen dank
<dadrc> yan, pvscan, vgscan, lvscan wären ein anfang
<yan> ok
<yan_live-cd> so, nun von der live-cd
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: das hier geben mir pvscan, vgscan und lvscan: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408737/
<kubine> Title: lvm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Sieht gut aus
<yan> das problem ist wie gesagt beim booten
<dadrc> Klar, aber wenn das LVM kaputt wäre, wäre es kein Wunder, dass das Booten nicht klappt
<leszek> xD
<yan_live-cd> ok. hast du eine weitere idee, woran es liegen kann, dadrc?
<dadrc> yan_live-cd, du könntest mal die logs vom booten in 'nen pastebin packen, vielleicht sind da noch ein paar sinnvolle Infos drin
<yan_live-cd> wie komme ich da nochmal dran? (sorry)
<dadrc> hm, vergiss das, bei 'nem vollverschlüsselten systeme wird das eher nichts
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: bei update-grub bekomme ich: "grub-probe: Fehler: no such disk."
<dadrc> yan_live-cd, sonst nichts?
<yan_live-cd> doch: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408742/ dadrc
<kubine> Title: update-grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> yan_live-cd, das machst du gerade von der Live-CD? Hast du dein LVM auch gemounted?
<yan_live-cd> ja, gemounted nach /mnt und dann mit chroot rein
<yan_live-cd> wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlüsseln beschrieben
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yan_live-cd> Hier sind noch fstab und crypttab: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408747/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> meh, irgendwie sieht das alles richtig aus
<ArtNo> Servus. Hab ein Schrifttypenproblem. LibreOffice zeigt mir nur bei bereits bestehenden Dokumenten die Schrift Arial eingebunden. Also fehlen die schrifttypen. Ich hattte ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert und das softwarecenter sagt mir auch, dass es installiert ist. Was könnte der Grund sein, dass die Schriften dennoch fehlen?
<ArtNo> Wenn ich ein neues Dokument erstelle, steht Arial z.B. nicht zur Auwahl.
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: in der /etc/default/grub habe ich die zeile "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="kopt=root=/dev/mapper/vgkubuntu-root"" übernommen. das ist auch korrekt, oder?
<dadrc> wenn die volume group vgkubuntu heißt
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: ja, heißt sie
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Vermutlich hilft Dir dies: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libre-office-times-new-roman-und-arial-fehlen/#post-2899397
<kubine> Title: libre office times new roman und arial fehlen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo> ich lese nach jokrebel , danke
<ArtNo> jokrebel, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass freesans sehr, sehr ähnlich ist. Aber ich hab das gefühl, es ist nicht ganz das selbe.
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Gerne .oO( ein Hoch auf $Suchmaschine)
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: ich aktualisiere gerade mal das system und probiere dann nochmal zu booten
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Ist halt unter Microsoft-Lizenz :-/
<dadrc> yan_live-cd, mach mal, wusste sonst nicht, woran das liegen kann
<yan_live-cd> dadrc: danke schonmal
<ArtNo> schon klar. Aber warum ging es früher bei OpenOffice?
<jokrebel> ArtNo: OpenOffice =|= LibreOffice. Und unter OpenOffice hattest Du die Lizenzbedingungen vermutlich auch irgendwann mal akzeptiert.
<ArtNo> Ja, höchstwahrscheinlich habe ich das, jokrebel . Ich frage anders: Mit LibreOffice an Bord, wird das hier noch funktionieren oder nicht? -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<d0x> Hi, seid heute lande ich nach der eingabe des Festplattenpassworts in initramfs. dmesg gibt mir "ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 128 not in gorup (block 698046604)!"
<d0x> und "EXT4-fs (dm-1): group descriptors corrupted!"
<ArtNo> Ich mach das grade und scrolle durch die Lizenzbedingungen. Am ende finde ich <o.k>, weiß aber jetzt dummerweise nicht, wie ich es ansteuere. Maus geht nicht, Pfeiltasten machen es auch nicht rot. Tip?
<dadrc> tab
<ArtNo> thx
<ArtNo> klappt, danke
<yan> dadrc: leider noch immer dasselbe. ich könnte mal in #ubuntu fragen, vielleicht hat da jemand eine idee..
<dadrc> yan, mach mal, ich weiß gerade wirklich nicht, was da zickt
<ArtNo> Laut shell hat alles geklappt. Die Schrifttype Arial ist dennoch ncht da :-/
<ArtNo> Nach Neustart LibreOffice alles gut, Arial da, danke an jokrebel 
<jokrebel> ArtNo: gerne, freut mich
<yan> dadrc: ich denke ich probiere es noch einmal mit der alternate installation
<eXtense> Hi, wenn ich mir einen verzeichnisinhalt mit ls ausgeben lasse kommt es schon mal vor, dass so viele einträge aufgelistet werden dass die maximale anzahl der zeilen im terminal überschritten wird und ich mir den oberen teil nicht ansehen kann. Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern, ausser mit einer Umleitung in eine textdatei?
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: in einen pager pipen, wie less oder more.
<LetoThe2nd> "ls -al /furchtbar/grosses/verzeichnis | less"
<sysdef> !|
<eXtense> ahh! danke :) ich hatte es schon mit "less ls /ver/zeichnis" probiert, aber das ging dann logischerweise nicht..mit dem pipe-ding werd ich mich wohl nie anfreunden :d
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: solltest du aber :P
<eXtense> irgendwann kapier ichs, irgendwann :D
<maltee_h> Hallo.
<maltee_h> Ich war vor ein paar Tagen schonmal hier, weil ich immer wieder Meldungen von Ubuntu 12.04 bekommen habe, bzgl. "Problem mit einer Systemanwendung" oder Programme sind abgeschmiert. Mir wurde gesagt, das ggf. der RAM kaputt ist
<maltee_h> Habe den nun getestet, un Memtext hat keine Fehler gefunden.
<maltee_h> Was kann ich nun tun?
<jokrebel> eXtense: In manchen Terminals lassen sich auch die maximale Anzahl der Zeilen abändern.
<eXtense> jokrebel: Ja aber afaik nicht im tty bzw wenn ich mich vom handy aus via ssh verbinde
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Wie lange lief der MEM-Test?
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: ich glaub da nicht an kaputtes ram, schon eher einfach an nen bug.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Ca. 6:30 Stunden und unten Stand: No Errors Found. Press ESC
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: ich hab hier nämlich genau das selbe.
<eXtense> maltee_h: ich weiß nicht genau worum's geht, was sagt die fehlermeldung denn exakt? nur "Problem mit einer Systemanwendung"? Aber an ram glaub ich da auch nicht. Solche macken hatte ich auf meinem alten notebook auch & ich denk die gehören zu ubuntu dazu ;)
<maltee_h> LetoThe2nd: Was hast du denn für Fehler?
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: immer nach dem anmelden relegts den notification-daemon
<LetoThe2nd> zerlegts, even
<maltee_h> Also bei mir schmieren ab und an mal Programme ab und auch wenn ich mich anmelde, kommen Teilweise fehler
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: so muss ich zB nach fast jeder anmeldung das gnome-panel killen weil irgend etwas in der leiste fehlt. 
<maltee_h> Nur immer von anderen programmen. Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob es sinnvoll ist, einfach Ubuntu komplett neu zu installieren..
<LetoThe2nd> irgendwo ist da im anmelde- bzw. startup-prozess der knoten drin. bei mir ist das allerdings auch ne beta-install gewesen usw., auf den nach release frisch installierten hab ich das problem nicht.
<maltee_h> Ich schon..
<maltee_h> Nur hatte ich beim Umstellen von 10.04 auf 12.04 schon Probleme mit den programmen. Deshalb vermute ich, das da irgendwas zerschossen ist
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: ah hmm... das ist ein upgegradetes, bzw. mit altem home?
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: gibt's bei sowas eig unter ubuntu auch log-dateien? dass jeder prozess-crash geloggt wird?
<maltee_h> LetoThe2nd: Jop
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: jo, dieser fehlerberichtersteller muss ja auch an seine daten kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: hrhr. dann probiers doch mal ganz tirivial mit einem frischen benutzerprofil.
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: weißt du wo man die findet? würde mich schon mal interessieren..
<maltee_h> Ich habe natürlich viele Daten drine. Also wie installiere ich das dann am intelligentesten?
<maltee_h> Alle Daten auf eine externe sichern und dann neumachen?
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: du sollst gar nix installieren, einfach nen neuen benutzer anlegen.
<eXtense> maltee_h: bei einem neuen benutzerprofil gehen keine daten verloren
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: von hier aus durchhangeln, würde ich sagen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<kubine> Title: Apport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<maltee_h> LetThe2nd: Oh, sorry. Habe neuer Benutzer und Neuinstallation überlesen
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: Danke :b
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<kubine> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dudi_dudewitz> hi
<dudi_dudewitz> ich bin ein linux anfänger und benötige hilfe bei der partition
<dudi_dudewitz> bzw bei der partitionierung
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: und an was hängst du genau?
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: im IRC am besten einfach immer gleich die eigentliche frage stellen. wenn wer helfen kann, tut ers normalerweise dann auch.
<dudi_dudewitz> ah ok..also folgende situation, ich habe 4 partition auf meiner festplatte angelegt......leider ist die ubuntupartition zu klein geraten, wie kann ich die nachträglich erweitern...bzw kann ich etwas von der /dev/sda3 (ntfs) was wegnehmen und das der dev/sda4(ext4/Ubuntu) zuteilen?
<dudi_dudewitz> kann ich irw ein scrrenshot in chat posten ?
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: du kannst mal nach "image host" googlen oder so für nen screenshot.
<dudi_dudewitz> ja klar..sicher..hab ja auch dropbox..ein mom pls
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: und zum umpartitionieren - jein. prinzipiell geht viel, aber es ist a) aufwändig b) fehlerträchtig.
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: und übrigens, deine "."-taste scheint kaputt zu sein. :-)
<dudi_dudewitz> ja sry :)
<dudi_dudewitz> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/47995377/screen.png
<dudi_dudewitz> da ist ein screenshot von gparted
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: also von sda3 zu sda4, richtig?
<dudi_dudewitz> ja genau
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: dann brauchst du jetzt zuallererst mal backups von beiden. und das ist absolut verbindlich.
<dudi_dudewitz> ok
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: _DANN_ checkst du mit windows die ntfs-partition einmal durch (stichwort chkdsk)
<dudi_dudewitz> ok
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: dann mit livecd booten, sda3 verkleinern, bzw etwas nach rechts schieben
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: dann sda4 entsrpechend vergrössern.
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: und: nein, das geht nicht ohne livecd, ja, die backups sind absolut 100%ig notwendig.
<dudi_dudewitz> ja das mit dem backup ist mir bewusst
<dudi_dudewitz> kannst du mir eine backupsoftware empfehlen oder geht das mit der mitinstallierten von ubuntu auch gut?
<LetoThe2nd> dudi_dudewitz: mit meinen backupmethoden wirst du als anfänger wohl kaum glücklich, also verweise ich mal generisch auf
<LetoThe2nd> !backup > dudi_dudewitz 
<kubine>  dudi_dudewitz: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<dudi_dudewitz> ok, spitze. dann les ich mir das mal durch
<dudi_dudewitz> vielen dank erstmal
<LetoThe2nd> have fun.
<dudi_dudewitz> thx ;)
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe ca 40 Textdateien in einem Verzeichnis und Unterverzeichnissen abgelegt. Wie kann ich auf schnelle weise diese Textdateien nach einem bestimmten Keyword durchsuchen?
<dadrc> grep
<dAnjou> grep -r keyword dir/
<dAnjou> tic66: ist es code?
<dAnjou> cd dir/ && ack-grep keyword
<dAnjou> ist schneller
<dadrc> hat aber niemand installiert ;)
<dAnjou> was keine rolle für persönlichen gebrauch spielt
<tic66> ah ok danke, nein ist kein code
<tic66> ist es auch möglich das auf 2 keywords auszuweiten, welche in dieser datei enthalten sein müssen?
<dAnjou> nicht wirklich
<dAnjou> es sei denn sie stehen in einer zeile
<tic66> nee, wenn dann quer verstreut
<dAnjou> du kannst zweimal grep laufen lassen und die ergebnisse abgleichen
<tic66> aber danke, erspart mir ein bisschen arbeit
<tic66> das hab ich vor
<dadrc> pcregrep kann multiline
<dAnjou> dadrc: na, na?
<dAnjou> :D
<dAnjou> und is das installiert?
<dadrc> hat auch kein Schwein installiert, hast schon recht
<dadrc> Ist aber toll.
<dAnjou> genau wie ack-grep
<dadrc> wenn du keine Leerzeichen in den Dateinamen hast, tut's grep -l b `grep -rl a dir/`
<dAnjou> $() statt ``
<dadrc> gleicher effekt
<dAnjou> ich weiß, `` soll aber nich mehr und so
<dAnjou> bla
<derdui> hallo zusammen, und zwar, hat jemand von euch ne ahnung woran das liegt, dass beim starten von xubuntu immer dieverse fenster aufgehen, wie z.b. der mailclient, mein homeordner, die bash usw. obwohl ich bei den automatisch startenden anwendungen nichts von denen stehen hab...  
<dadrc> jo
<daswort> Session gespeichert? derdui 
<dadrc> wird er getan haben
<daswort> Herunterfahren-Abfrage öffnen und den Haken entfernen derdui 
<dadrc> und die alten gespeicherten Sessions in ~/.cache/sessions löschen
<derdui> wo mach ich das, daswort 
<daswort> Z.B. auf den Power-Knopf drücken.
<derdui> nein, da ist kein haken bei session speichern... aber ich lösch  mal die session. kann sein dass am anfang der haken mal gesetzt war
<daswort> Was meinst du mit Session löschen? *verunsichert*
<derdui> die alten die da drin stehen, sind ne ganze menge, wo thunar, bash usw. drinstehen 
<derdui> wir der ordner sessions eig. automatisch wieder erstellt, wenn ich den ~/.cache/sessions/ lösche 
<daswort> Ja genau an der Stelle.
<derdui> fein, also sudo rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions :)
<daswort> nein ohne Sudo
<daswort> und auch gerne ohne f
<daswort> *-f
<derdui> ok,  danke :)
<derdui> is gelöscht, und ich starte mal neu ;)
<derdui> hat geklappt :) danke! 
<leszek> re
<witchdoc> moin
<daswort> moin witchdoc  & leszek 
<Ryuno-Ki> Nabend
<ppq> hallo Ryuno-Ki 
<subnetwars> hi
<subnetwars> bb
<tic66> Hallo, ich lass hier mit meinen loadavg loggen "cat /proc/loadavg >> /home/pyload/load.txt" Wie bekomme ich vor die loadavg Zeile im Logfile noch Datum und Uhrzeit rein?
<Fuchs> in dem Du ein echo nimmst, das cat in ein `` packst und vorher ein date dran tust
<Fuchs> also was in die Richtung von  echo "`date <tolleformatoptionen>`<tollestennzeichnen>`cat /proc/loadavg`" >> tolledatei 
<Ryuno-Ki> Warum Backticks und keine Anführungszeichen?
<Ryuno-Ki> ah, okay
<Ryuno-Ki> hat sich erledigt
<Ryuno-Ki> die " am Anfang nicht gesehen
<bekks> Warum nicht einfach sar benutzen, und sar -q 1 aufrufen? :)
<bekks> Da steht das Datum dann schon mit drin.
<Fuchs> weil man sar ggf. nicht hat ;) 
<bekks> Na das kann man ja installieren :)
<Ryuno-Ki> der Lerneffekt ist außerdem mit Fuchs' Variante größer
<Ryuno-Ki> so 'was kann man gut gebrauchen ^^
<Fuchs> bekks: stimmt auch wieder 
<Fuchs> nun gut, war eine Bastelloesung, wenn es was schoeneres gibt ist auch gut :) 
<tic66> Fuchs, danke sowas ist immer gut zu wissen, aber das von bekks ist auch ganz nett :)
<Fuchs> japs :) 
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin
<Ijon_Tichi1> auf meinem T61 hab ich momentan das problem, das wenn er wegen strommangel in den bereitschaft modus geht und ich ihn dann wieder aktiviere kommt jedes mal eine meldung das irgend ein systemprogramm abgestürzt sei und ob ich das melden möchte, was ich dann immer mit "abbrechen" weg klicken muss
<dadrc> Ijon_Tichi1, /etc/default/apport öffnen, deaktivieren
<Ijon_Tichi1> ah ok, danke :)
<basti> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> basti: nope
<k1l> (siehe auch bot)
<basti> k1l, http://nopaste.info/07a6b800f3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<obscura__> immer wenn ich Flash nutzen will (Youtube, Myvideo), ruckelt das gesamte Video
<obscura__> ein Neustart von Firefox hat nichts gebracht
<obscura__> woran kann das liegen
<obscura__> ?
<obscura__> hat vorher einwandfrei funktioniert, an der Prozessor-/Internetauslastung liegts nicht
<basti> ok, lesen hilft. der server ist nicht down, aber http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages ist nicht erreichbar. etwas unglücklich würde ich sagen...
<k1l> basti: k.a. ob da nur was auf ein falsches ziel zeigt oder ob da einer was an den repos verbaselt hat. ich würde erstmal drüber hinwegsehen
<ahnungslos> guten abend.  suche dringend hilfe für die lösung von dem hier:http://pastebin.com/1a2qqVwX
<kubine> Title: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> ahnungslos: was spuckt denn dmesg aus?
<ahnungslos> pastebin.com/1qgcNh9B
<k1l> ahnungslos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#manuelle-Pruefung
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ansonsten mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus  das abarbeiten
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<obscura_> ich will etwas "tiefer" in die ganze Linux-Materie einsteigen, kann jemand dazu gute Bücher empfehlen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-06
<ring1> obscura_, das ist wohl eher ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic du kannst aber vielleicht mal einen blick auf linux 2012 vom kofler werfen
<bullgard6> Welcher Artikel beschreibt gut die Funktion des Ubuntu crash database submission daemon  »whoopsie«? "This program submits crash reports back to an Ubuntu server," ist mir zu kurz.
<bullgard6> [gelöst]
<dAnjou> bullgard6: lösung posten ist immer ne nette sache
<bullgard6> dAnjou: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<kubine> Title: ErrorTracker - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<witchdoc> hi all
<MartyB74> Kenn jemand das Problem, dass man bei Ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr sieht welche User eingeloggt sind? Wenn ich "who" eingebe, dann sehe ich nur meinen eigenen User. Auch das Benutzerkontenapplet zeigt mir nicht durch ein Symbol an dass auch andere eingeloggt sind.
<bullgard6> MartyB74: Mir ist in Ubuntu 12.04 auch aufgefallen, daß 'who' nicht gut funktioniert.
<MartyB74> Ich denke das dürfte ein Bug sein. Denn sonst hat dieser Befehl immer zuverlässig funktioniert.
<bullgard6> MartyB74: Was meinst Du mit »Benutzerkontenapplet«? "Keine Ergebnisse für Benutzerkontenapplet site:wiki.ubuntuusers.de gefunden." Von welcher Datei sprichtst Du?
<MartyB74> Das ist das zweite Applet von Rechts in der oberen Leiste zum Wechseln des Benutzers
<MartyB74> Dort sieht man durch ein Symbol gekennzeichnet wer eingeloggt ist
<bullgard6> MartyB74: Das 2. Applet von rechts ist bei mir »Laptop-Akku > Energieeinstellungen«. Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4.
<MartyB74> Ok, ich verwende Unity. Das sieht dann ganz anders aus
<jokrebel> MartyB74: In Unity? Hab hier zwar nur das Gastkonto, aber wenn ich in das wechsle hab ich dort einen Haken bei meinem Benutzer.
<bullgard6> Ah!
<MartyB74> Das Gastkonto habe ich deaktiviert. Und alle Benutzer haben ein verschlüsseltes Home
<jokrebel> Immer wenn ich kurz ins Gastkonto gewechselt hatte spinnt danach meine Grafik :-/
<MartyB74> bullgard6: Jetzt wird es interessant. Die anderen User sehen alle die eingelogged sind. Nur ich nicht.
<bullgard6> hihi (Ich hatte auch solche Merkwürdigkeiten. Ich weiß aber nicht die Lösung.)
<Guest58760> Hallo. Ich habe gestern von 10.04 auf 12.04 aktualisiert. Seitdem startet mein eigenes upstart script nicht mehr. Hat sich in 12.04 etwas geändert, was Anpassungen erfordert?
<Guest58760> ich kann den dienst noch von hand starten, aber das autom. starten beim booten funktioniert nicht mehr
<Guest58760> hat da jemand eine idee?
<Orcor> Habe Ubuntu 12.4 installiert und nun habe ich volgendes Problem nach bestimmten Zeit oder wenn ich Film schaue oder sonnst was  mache  geht dauernd Ubuntu aus und geht ins Menü wo man sein Passwort eingeben muß wenn man am anfang PC startet kann man das nicht abschalten ?
<Orcor> das nerft andauernd  sein Passwort zu tippen damit man wieder am Desktopist ich hab schon alles nachgeschaut alles ist aus und trotzdem macht der was der will
<Guest58760> Orcor: warste auch schon beim bildschirmschoner?
<dAnjou> Orcor: sicher, dass das nicht der bildschirmschoner ist?
<dAnjou> Orcor: du kannst einstellen, dass der rechner *nicht* gesperrt wird wenn der bildschirmschoner startet
<dAnjou> oder wirst du tatsächlich abgemeldet?
<dAnjou> das wäre nämlich ein ernstes problem
<Orcor> wo kann ich einen bildschirmschoner finden ?
<dAnjou> desktopoberfläche?
<dAnjou> in unity und gnome müsste man das einfach über diesen begriff in der dash/shell finden
<Guest58760> dAnjou: weißt du, wo ich hilfe zu meinem server-problem finden kann?
<dAnjou> hier oder google
<dAnjou> !geduld > Guest58760 
<kubine>  Guest58760: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<dAnjou> Guest58760: stell die frage nach ner gewissen zeit einfach nochmal
<Orcor> bei mir ist nicht mal gnome
<Orcor> ich kann nur unity auswählen
<dAnjou> Guest58760: müssen solche scripte nicht in irgendwelchen runleveln sein, damit sie automatisch gestartet werden
<Orcor> gnome konnte ich  bei 11.10 auswählen
<dAnjou> Orcor: was benutzt du denn?
<Orcor> Ubuntu 12.04
<dAnjou> die desktopumgebung meine ich
<dAnjou> !deskops > Orcor 
<dAnjou> !desktops > Orcor 
<kubine>  Orcor: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dAnjou> welcher ist deiner?
<Orcor> unity
<Orcor> gnome 3 konnte bei 11.10 früher mal aussuchen hier in 12.04 existiert es nicht mehr nur unity 2d und unity
<dAnjou> gnome muss auch nachinstalliert werden
<dAnjou> Orcor: na dann such doch mal in der dash nach bildschirm oder bildschirmschoner
<jokrebel> Orcor: "Helligkeit und Sperren" in den Systemeinstellungen
<dAnjou> genauer kann ich dir nich helfen, weil ich gnome nutze
<Orcor> da drinnen ist nix aktiviert
<jokrebel> Orcor: Da steht bei dem Sperren-Schalter "ein" oder?
<Orcor> trotzdem  geht der immer wieder aus und man muß sein Passwort eingeben  und wenn man wieder auf dem Desktop ist ist das was vorhin an war alles aus
<Orcor> ne 
<Orcor> da steht aus und ist grau
<Orcor> und das andere ist auf nie
<jokrebel> Orcor: Hm - und alle aktiven Programme sind auch wieder geschlossen?
<Orcor> ja  so bald es sich enfach so ausschaltet und man wieder am Anfang landet wo man sein Passwort eingeben muß
<Orcor> das ist mir aufgefallen seid ich Ubuntu 12.04 installiert habe
<dAnjou> Orcor: und is der zustand nachm einloggen wieder wie davor oder haben sich alle programme geschlossen?
<Orcor> es ist nicht immer so aber ab und zu kommt es einfach so auch wenn ich am Rechner arbeiten tue 
<dAnjou> *seit übrigens
<jokrebel> Orcor: Bootet der Rechner da dann komplett neu? Oder stürzt vielleicht nur die Grafische Oberfläche ab?
<Orcor> alle Programme schliessen sich muß jedes mal was ich offen hatte neu starten
<Orcor> auch firefox geht zu
<dAnjou> könnte sein, dass X abkackt
<Orcor> kenne mich damit nicht auzs
<Orcor> aus
<dAnjou> Orcor: war auch eher für jokrebel ;)
<Orcor> mein PC startet nicht neu  der meldet sich immer wieder nur ab 
<Orcor> dann gebe ich mein Password und dann bin wieder drinnen 
<dAnjou> Orcor: pastebins kennste?
<Orcor> ja
<dAnjou> pack da mal den inhalt von ~/.xsession-errors rein
<Orcor> und wie?
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus sorry
<Orcor> wo finde ich dem ?
<dAnjou> das ist ein ganz normaler dateipfad
<dAnjou> .xsession-errors ist eine datei in deinem HOME verzeichnis
<Orcor> muß ich dem ins terminal eingeben 
<dAnjou> nein, *den* musst du nicht eingeben
<dAnjou> die datei öffnest du einfach mit nem editor und kopierst den inhalt in einen pastebin
<Orcor> ok mom
<beaver74_> 'pastebin ~/.xsession-errors' und vorher evtl. 'sudo apt-get install pastebin'
<jokrebel> beaver74_: Du meinst vermutlich pastebinit, oder?
<beaver74_> jau, stimmt
<Orcor> bei pastebin.de habe es eingefügt kommt nix da steht kein code oder so 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Du musst uns die URL geben.
<jokrebel> !pasten > Orcor
<kubine>  Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Orcor> ich weiß aber da kommt nix ausßer das es net geht
<balduin> hi, weiß jemand von euch wo man unter gnome 3 die option "Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken" findet?
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408757/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> Orcor: is das die .xsession-errors? o.O
<Orcor> jo
<Orcor> ich hab noch gefunden .xsession-errors.old
<Orcor> die kann ich nicht öffnen naja ist auch egal
<balduin>  hi, weiß jemand von euch wo man unter gnome 3 die option "Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken" findet?
<Orcor> leider nicht da bei mir seid ubuntu 12.04 kein gnome mehr da ist
<balduin> Orcor: was hast du für eine Oberfläche?
<Orcor> jedenfalls kann nix aussuchen wenn  ich PC hochfahre  früher konnte da zwischen gnome und unity aussuchen 
<Orcor> unity
<balduin> hmm....komisch ich hab lubuntu, gnome classic, gnome 3 shell, cinnamon, kde usw. usf. zur Auswahl ;-)
<Orcor> ich habe Ubuntu 12.04
<Orcor> bei meinem Problem kann mir auch keiner helfen 
<_moep_> dann frag den doch?
<Orcor> das langweilt das sich Ubuntu jedes mal abmeldet 
<Orcor> moep ich habe schon vorhin gefragt ich sollte was dann senden heir in pastiin und nun  kp
<Orcor> meinte pastebin
<_moep_> vllt ist keiner grad nicht da
<jokrebel> Können wir den Smalltalk und das Jammern bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben, DANKE!
<Orcor> sorry
<Orcor> wo kann ich bei ubuntu 12.04 eigentlich denn Bildschirmschoner finden ?
<balduin> hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wie man mit Gnome3 die session beim Abmelden wiederherstellen kann?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar? Sprich: Weißt Du in welchem Zusammenhang es auftritt/nicht auftritt?
<balduin> Orcor: screensaver/Bildschrimschoner unter Einstellungen
<dAnjou> balduin: du kannst entweder den bildschirm sperren oder suspend benutzen
<Orcor> also wenn ich  pc an habe dann kommt es von ganz alleine oder der pc geht manchmal normal aber wenn ich nur an habe oder so und gerade net am pc bin kann passieren das der sich wieder von alleine abmeldet
<dAnjou> balduin: gib mal nicht vorschnelle ratschläge. *ich* habe zumindest keine solche einstellung mehr.
<jokrebel> balduin: Wenn es das in Gnome-Shell noch gibt sollte das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart oder hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell zu finden sein. Nutze selber kein Gnome mehr, da mit Unity gut egefällt.
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> s/mit/mir/
<beaver74_> Orcor, in deiner Logdatei stehen einfach zu viele Informationen als dass man die relevanten heraussuchen könnte. Du solltest auf den Absturz warten (oder ihn reproduzieren), dann ohne sich wieder grafisch anzumelden auf ein tty wechseln, die ~/.xsession-errors sichern und diese Sicherung pasten.. dann sollten die letzten Einträge eigentlich brauchbar sein.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> da ich nun weg muß mache ich es nacher
<Orcor> viellen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe
<bullgard6> balduin:  Woher weißt Du, daß es diese Option überhaupt gibt?
<balduin> bullgard6: gute Frage ich gehe aber mal davon aus das es geht, ging ja bisher mit Gnome 2 auch
<jokrebel> Vermutungen helfen hier eher selten :-/
<bullgard6> balduin: Hm. Ich glaube, Du mußt Dich ein bißchen genauer ausdrücken: Was ging denn in GNOME 2?
<jokrebel> …und ich glaube, Ihr solltet das dringend nach nebenan verschieben ( #ubuntu-de-offtopic )
<balduin> bullgard6: Systemeinstellungen->Einstellungen->Startprogramme  Option mit Häckchen: Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken
<balduin> jokrebel: warum das denn? 
<beaver74_> balduin, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13725/how-to-save-a-gnome-3-session ?
<kubine> Title: gnome3 - How to save a GNOME 3 session - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<jokrebel> balduin: Weil der Fragesteller ausdrücklich von Gnome 3 sprach weshalb Euere Diskussion wenn dann eher Verwirrung stiftet als hilft.
<balduin> beaver74_ danke genau das meinte ich :-)
<beaver74_> balduin, tut es was es soll?
<balduin> beaver74_: habs noch nicht ausprobiert!
<beaver74_> ok
<xi_> hallo leute! Ich hab zwei Text dateien bei ein steht Filetype ASCII text und bei der anderen ISO-8859 text kann man das ändern?
<dadrc> Wo steht das?
<xi_> beim aufruf: file datei
<jokrebel> xi_: Du musst es halt mit einem geeigneten Editor öffnen und explizit im anderen Format wieder/neu speichern IMHO.
<dadrc> Ah. Ist ja erstmal nichts schlimmes, heißt einfach, dass die Dateien ein bisschen anders codiert sind
<dadrc> Wenn du das Encoding ändern willst: was jokrebel sagt
<xi_> hätte es aber gern anders (bin perfektionist! darf man ja bei Linux (ubuntu) sein )
<xi_> wie kann ich das im vi anstellen?
<dadrc> xi_, zum Wechseln von Encoding ist sonst iconv gedacht
<dadrc> in vim: :set fileencoding
<xi_> dadrc, hab ich schon probiert. ändert sich nix
<xi_> dadrc, ich probier mal das mit dem vi (vim)
<balduin> beaver74_: eigentlich brauche ich die einstellung für Cinnamon wobei auch für die Gnome Shell vielen dank erst mal
<beaver74_> balduin, gerne :) Gnome3 speichert jetzt die Session?
<bullgard6> balduin: Super-Taste drücken  > 'Startprogramme  > Enter-Taste drücken.
<balduin> bullgard6: hab ich nicht verstanden, dort gibt es keine derartige einstllung mehr!
<xi_> dadrc, auch im vi mit set fileencoding ändert sich der MIME type der datei nicht
<balduin> bullgard6: funktioniert leider nicht!
<Oins> Wenn ein neuer Benutzer angelegt wird, entsteht in seinem Home Verzeichnis die Datei .bashrc. Kann mir jemand sagen woher die Datei kommt? Ich möchte diese Vorlage gerne anpassen, damit für einen neuen Benutzer immer meine neue Vorlage verwendet wird.
<beaver74_> Oins, /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Oins> beaver74_: hab ich auch gedacht. Aber der neue test Benutzer hat wieder die alte .bashrc, nicht meine aus /etc/skel/
<beaver74_> hm.. habe es selber noch nicht versucht, sorry Oins .. dachte da wäre man richtig
<bullgard6> balduin: Bitte drück Dich genauer aus! Die Option »Automatically remember running applications when logging out« gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
<dadrc> xi_, kann es eventuell sein, dass in der Datei, deren Encoding sich nicht ändern, einfach keine Umlaute und so drin sind?
<dadrc> file "rät" das Encoding nur
<dadrc> Oins, wenn es die aus skel nicht ist, müsste es die /etc/bash.bashrc seinb
<Oins> dadrc: hab ich auch bereits versucht, aber gleiches ergebnis. Auch /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc. Aber auch diese hat er nicht genommen
<beaver74_> Oins, scheint bekannt zu sein .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/969559
<kubine> Title: Bug #969559 “/etc/skel/.bashrc should not set PS1” : Bugs : “bash” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Oins> Achso, vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich möchte keine systemweite .bashrc sondern eine Vorlage, die er bei adduser verwendet und dann in .bashrc automatisch kopiert. 
<balduin> bullgard6: richtig bei mir auch nicht die gibt es nur noch für KDE und dort heißt es dann restore previous session
<smart1> hallöchen, ich wurde vom ubuntu channel hierher geschickt. wenn ich apt-get update mache kommt der fehler dass manche indexdateien veraltet seien. wie korrigiewre ich den denn? danke schonmal im vorraus.geht um dieses archiv  precise/universe Sources 
<Nathan> moin
<dadrc> smart1, pack mal die komplette Ausgabe von apt-get update in einen Pastebin, bitte
<dadrc> !nopaste > smart1 
<kubine>  smart1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<smart1> http://pastebin.com/206XntHn
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 206XntHn (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74_> Oins, in /etc/default/useradd kann man /etc/skel angeben
<smart1> @dadrc http://pastebin.com/206XntHn bittesehr.
<kubine> Title: Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease Ign http://security.ubuntu.com p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest35115> Kann man bei ubuntu server sowas in der richtung von yast um z. B. netzwerkeinstellungen zu überprüfen?
<beaver74_> Oins, hier ist SKEL=/etc/skel auskommentiert .. evtl. ist es aber auch die default Einstellung und schon gesetzt
<Oins> beaver74_: danke für den Tip. Interessanterweise funktioniert es nun doch. 
<TheInfinity> Guest35115: nur den networkmanager. den gibts aber nicht aufm server. aufm server nutzt man dann ifconfig und co
<Oins> beaver74_: also auch ohne SKEL=...
<beaver74_> Oins, ohne in /etc/default/useradd Einstellungen zu ändern?
<beaver74_> ahja
<Oins> beaver74_: mysteriös :) Mal schaun an welcher Datei es nun genau lag. 
<Guest35115> Wie kann ich bei ubuntu server die Ipaddresse (inkl. gateway und dns) ändern, ohne 100 datein zu ändern, was google da so ausspuckt kann ja echt nicht war sein^^
<Oins> Nun funktioniert es problemlos. Mist. Vielleicht wieder ein Problem von zig geöffneten Konsolen :(. Danke für die Hilfe beaver74_!
<smart1> kann mir jemand sagen wie wo ich die liste mit den links finde (local) und wo ich die liste mit den neuen einträgen finde (online?) danke im vorraus. hier nochmal der link, da kubine wegen spam gemeckert hat: http://pastebin.com/206XntHn
<kubine> Title: Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease Ign http://security.ubuntu.com p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74_> Oins, kein Dingen.. viel Spaß weiterhin ;)
<Guest35115> bzw. wieso sehe ich bei ifconfig werder gateway noch dns, wie kann ich das den nachtragen
<jokrebel> smart1: Ich würd es mal über einen anderen Server in den Quellen versuchen.
<smart1> @jokrebel, das war mehr oder weniger meine frage. wo finde ich denn die file um die quellen zu ändern. und wo finde ich die aktuellen quellen? habe von der 12.04 beta ein upgrade gemacht. 
<jokrebel> smart1: Grafisch vom Softwarecenter oder Synaptic aus bei den Einstellungen - Paketquellen.
<ben1u> Hallo, mein USB-Stick wird nicht mehr eingehängt und fdisk -l zeigt ihn auch nicht an. Was kann ich noch tun?
<apollo13> dmesg angucken
<ben1u> [  692.818381] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<jokrebel> smart1: Auf Konsolenebene händisch unterhalb von /etc/apt in der sources.list und im Verzeichnis sources.list.d … aber da sollte man dann schon wissen was man tut.
<balduin> smart1: jokrebel hat recht ich hatte das selbe Problem ich hab die Paketquellen über Synaptic auf die Hauptquellen von Ubuntu umgestellt
<jokrebel> ben1u: Schon mal neu gestartet?
<Guest35115> smart1: benutz Windows :P Achja, da gibt man linux noch eine change und wird gnadenlos enttäuscht, netzwerk ohne dhcp und schon funktioniert garnichts :P 
<ben1u> ich habe bisher nur mehrere USB Anschlüsse probiert und alles das selbe
<beaver74_> ben1u, lsusb zeigt den Stick an?
<ben1u> ja
<beaver74_> den händisch zu mounten tut auch nicht?
<ben1u> naja fdisk -l zeigt ihn nicht an, das ist seltsam
<ben1u> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive
<beaver74_> ahso, sagtest ja.. hm
<jokrebel> Guest35115: Es ist _völlig_normal_ dass, wenn man auf DHCP verzichtet natürlich _alles_händisch_und_korrekt_ selbst konfigurieren muss; da kann Linux/Ubuntu nichts dafür!
<beaver74_> beaver74_, kannst du einen anderen Rechner zum testen versuchen?
<beaver74_> ben1u, 
<beaver74_> ben1u, weil so ein Stick sich natürlich auch mal verabschieden kann, und das auszuschließen ist
<ben1u> nein, ich kann mal den lappi neustarten
<Guest35115> korrekt eingestellt hab ich ihn bei der installation nur gibt ifconfig ja nicht mal gateway und dns aus --> wie traurig ist das den... 
<smart1> @jokrebel und balduin, wusste garnicht das das mittlerweile auch über ne software geht. früher musste man ja noch alles von hand machen, bis erst seit geraumer zeit wieder backtotheroots ;) aber das problem liegt ja darin, dass ich die neuen paketquellen brauche. manuell kann ich nur auf cd umstellen. ich bin aber zu doof um im netz die neuen paketquellen für die lts zu finden
<ben1u> hatte ja daten drauf und der Stick ist eigentlich neu. Habe ihn vor ca. 6 Monaten bei Saturn gekauft
<Nex91> moinsen
<beaver74_> ben1u, hat leider nix zu sagen ;)
<apollo13> Guest35115: du kennst die aussage: das problem sitzt zwischen stuhl und bildschirm? -- wenn du nur jammern willst machs bitte wo anders
<smart1> habs gefunden -.-
<jokrebel> smart1: Softwarecenter - Bearbeiten - Softwar-Paketquellen - Herunterladen von: *hier einen anderen Server ggf. auch den Hauptsever auswählen*
<smart1> dankeschön
<Nex91> ich brauche mal hilfe bei einem Bootproblem. Mein Dad hat ein Lenovo Edge 525 mit Ubuntu und wollte es wohl Updaten. Jetzt kriege ich beim Booten diese Fehlermeldung: mountall:/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version "GLIBC_2.14" Not Found General  Error mounting filesystems
<apollo13> backups hast?
<beaver74_> :)
<Nex91> keine ahnung ? Laptop in den händen meines Vaters ... also eher nicht sonst die wiederherstellungsdinger sind "da" aber damit gehts auch nicht
<apollo13> naja dann willst du mal von einer livecd starten und ein backup der daten machen
<jokrebel> Nex91: Paste doch bitte mal den _kompletten_ Output
<beaver74_> Nex91, hatte dein Dad versucht von einer älteren Version auf die 12.04 upzugraden?
<Nex91> beaver74_:  Denke mal ja. 
<Nex91> jokrebel: nach Not found kommt (required by /lib/libply.so2) General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. Controll-D will terminate this shell and reboot the system
<jokrebel> Nex91: So bringt das nicht viel. Paste bitte alles - von Anfang bis Ende notfalls per Foto-Upload, bitte.
<jokrebel> !paste > Nex91
<kubine>  Nex91: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Oins> Nach dem Login ist oft mein Theme zerschossen. Erst ein erneuter Login behebt das Problem. Ich würde daher gerne einen Bugreport abgeben. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das genau machen kann?
<jokrebel> Oins: Auf Launchpad
<jokrebel> Oins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<kubine> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Oins> jokrebel: ok. Danke !
<Nex91> jokrebel: http://www.picspider.de/show.php/2031_error.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: PicSpider.de-error.jpg (at www.picspider.de)
<jokrebel> Nex91: Was passiert, wenn Du dann Control+D (STRG+D) drückst?
<Nex91> restart.. wieder auswahlfenster für die versionen. Spiel von vorne
<jokrebel> Hm? Vielleicht mal eine LiveCD starten und ein fsck auf die Festplatten loslassen? Backups sind vorhanden?
<Nex91> was für backups ? Die Versionsbackups die ubuntu macht sind da. sonst sind da kaum daten drauf. Mein Vater surft eig. nur im Internet damit.
<apollo13> also keine backups…
<Nex91> naja von "nichts" kann man keine Backups machen. 
<apollo13> naja wenn nix drauf ist kannst einfach neuinstallieren
<apollo13> ist in 10 minutne fertig…
<Nex91> hm... hilfst du mir dann mit den apt-get commands für die blöden ATI treiber ? is so lang her das ich das gemacht hab <.<
<apollo13> ich hab kein ati
<jokrebel> apollo13: Du kennst seine Hardware? Je nach dem braucht sowas auch mal ein paar Stunden.
<beaver74_> Nex91, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - das scheint nicht ordentlich durchgelaufen zu sein. Was du versuchen könntest.. eine LiveCD booten, in das System chrooten und versuchen zu reparieren. Aber wenn eh keine Daten auf dem System waren, kannst wohl besser wirklich neu anfangen. .. und mit ATI, versuch das erst mal.. die 12.04 könnte die verwendetet GPU ja besser unterstützen als die Version wo du noch die Probleme hattest.
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nex91> gut. ich frage meinen Vater gerade ob er da irgendwas drauf hatte was er behalten will. das schnapp ich mir dann per Stick und dann versuchen wir das von vorne.
<apollo13> jokrebel: kA, aber ein kaputtes upgrade fixen ist auch nicht trivial^^
<Nex91> Irgendwo im Forum hatte ich mein Problem auch beschrieben und mir dann später den Lösungsweg ausm IRC mit dazu gepackt falls ichs nochmal brauche (oder wer anders)
<balduin> Nex91: blöde Frage aber schon mal getestet ob du überhaupt noch genug speicherplatz auf dem Laptop Frei hast?
<Nex91> hab ihc bestimmt ;)
<Nex91> das is glaube ne 500GB festplatte in dem Lappi. So viel bekommt Ubuntu glaub ich nicht so schnell voll xD
<apollo13> glauben ist uninteressant, du solltest sowas schon wissen damit wir helfen können
<Nex91> ok checke ich gleich mit der Live Distri
<Nex91> muss die nur erst saugen und mi Pendrive dann auf den stick schmeißen
<Seymour> Huhu
<Seymour> Manchmal friert mir hier der Rechner ein. Meistens beim Videogucken. Dauert gefühlt so 20 Sekunden, dann gehts weiter. CPU-Anzeige geht in der Zeit auf max.
<Seymour> Ubuntu 64bit Pangolin mit LXDE wg eherschwacher Hardware
<ring0> Seymour, hast du mal in die logs geschaut?
<Seymour> welche logs und wo find ich die?
<ring0> /var/log/syslog z.b.
<Seymour> Ah ja da is was
<Seymour> Jun  6 14:08:11 radbert-desktop kernel: [85953.824096] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x580000 action 0x6 frozen
<Seymour> ring0,  Danach kommen noch ein halbes Dutzend Einträge
<Seymour> um die Uhrzeit
<ring0> ist das denn auch der zeitpunkt des letzten einfrierens?
<Seymour> könnte hinkommen, war grad eben vorn paar Minuten halt
<Seymour> ring0, soll ich noch weitere Einträge pasten oder auf was bestimmtes achten?
<ring0> du kannst mal das ganze log in einen paste kopieren und die exakte uhrzeit muss bekannt sein
<ring0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ z.b.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<privatmumu> don't worry, I just test myself
<privatmumu> bin ich blöd oder ist hier alles tot
<Seymour> oki ring0 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408762/
<kubine> Title: Eingefroren › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> privatmumu: zum testen bitte in #test gehen. danke.
<privatmumu> ok, danke
<ring0> Seymour, ließt sich für mich wie ein festplatten- oder portdefekt
<Seymour> ring0, da is auch ne kaputte Platte im System, aber da is nicht das System drauf
<Seymour> und zu dem Zeitpunkt ist die schon längst nicht mehr im zugriff, da kommt man nur ein ganz paar Minuten nach dem Booten drauf
<ring0> trenn doch mal die dir bekannte defekte festplatte ab und schau, ob sich die fehlermeldungen und das einfrieren reproduzieren lassen
<Seymour> ok thx
<ring0> gern
<beaver74> könnte mir auch ein 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in einer Konsole vorstellen um die Meldungen direkt mit zu bekommen
<Nex91> wie kann ihc den nachschauen wie viel platz auf de rplatte noch ist ?
<Nex91> bin jetzt im Live system
<beaver74> Nex91, das / Verzeichnis der Installation im Live-System mounten, dann df -h
<beaver74> Nex91, falls weitere relevante Systempartitionen angelegt wurden, die ebenfalls einbinden und schauen
<Nex91> bahnhof oO sry bin benutzer grafischer oberflächen. Naja 37,5GB used 451.1 GB free
<Nex91> rechtlick Properties tuts auch ;)
<beaver74> tut auch, stimmt :)
<Nex91> so.. und wie repariere ich nun das schrotte update ?
<beaver74> Nex91, ich will nicht voreilig sein.. würde aber vorschlagen du sicherst wichtige Daten und installierst neu. Und vor einem *Upgrade* würde ich künftig die Finger lassen, oder es sauber wie beschrieben durchführen.. ansonsten sollten Updates vollkommen ausreichen.
<beaver74> *von
<Nex91> hm kay
<balduin> hey, Nex91: manchmal kommt es auch vor das Linux keinen Festplattenplatz mehr hat und dann beim Booten fehler erzeugt. Der Grund warum du das erst jetzt bemerks könnte sein das die Paket Downloads beim Upgraden relativ groß wahren und den letzten Speicherplatz verbraucht haben.
<Nex91> balduin:  Naja 37,5GB used 451.1 GB free ;)
<balduin> Nex91: kann ich ja nicht riechen und war auch nur eine Idee ;-)
<tol> hi leute
<balduin> tol: hi
<tol> hat jemand eine idee wo man eine liste mit den schlüsseln zu gsettings findet
<tol> muss hier ein unity per script anpassen und find per google leider nix
<beaver74> tol, http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-6.html.en ?
<kubine> Title: GConf Command Line Tool (at library.gnome.org)
<beaver74> aber ich glaube du suchst was anderes
<tol> beaver74: die richtung war schon gut
<tol> aber gsettings list-keys [] war zu einfach ;)
<tol> habs also gefunden
<meho> hallo, ich möchte gern auf meinen ubuntu 12.04 server einen nfs-server installieren und damit den clients die homes verteilen, nun frage ich mich mit was ich das ganze absichern kann? nis,ldap,kerberos? jemand nen tip?
<beaver74> meho, NFSv4 verwenden und konfigurieren, nicht v3 .. ist schon mal ein Anfang
<meho> okay das ist ja nicht mal sooo schwer den nfs-server zu installieren. habe mich auch schon für v4 entschieden.nis ist doch schon veraltet oder? aber ldap ist ein wenig knifflig zu konfigurieren so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
<beaver74> meho, ansonsten ist das Verteilen der Anmeldedaten nochmal ein anderes Thema.. erst mal sollte imho der NFS sicher aufgesetzt werden, dann kann man da ansetzen und weiter machen.
<meho> beaver74, okay werde mich an die Arbeit machen, soll ich denn die homes schon mal als exports angeben?
<beaver74> meho, NIS ist schnell aufgesetzt, aber nur lokal zu gebrauchen..
<beaver74> meho, ich würde es mit einem Testuser versuchen, ja
<meho> beaver74, okay danke.
<beaver74> Gerne.
<LetoThe2nd> 0
<basti> moin. seit einer weile schmiert mein rechner in unregelmäßigen abständen ab. ich kann dann nichts mehr machen, also zB auf die konsole wechslen oä. die tastatur reagiert nicht mehr. ein memtest hat keine fehler finden können. woran kann so etwas sonst liegen?
<hdp> Kernelproblemen bspw.
<basti> eben ist es zB passiert, als ich in ff eine seite aufgerufen habe (http://www.emok.tv/bilder/emok-picdump-243.html)
<hdp> Logdateien hast du schon geprüft?
<basti> in kern.log finde ich schon mal nichts. aber das heißt ja nicht, dass dort nichts relevantes steht und ich es nur nicht erkenne
<basti> kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026871/ syslog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026873/ messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026879/ um 15:31 habe ich den rechner resettet
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> 15:53 meine ich
<tol> basti: schon mal fsck in erwägung gezogen?
<basti> tol, alle platten werden regelmäßig beim booten geprüft, aber evtl sollte ich das noch mal mit einer live cd mit allen machen.
<tol> basti: is ne idee
<tol> basti: wie lange hattest du den memtest laufen?
<basti> die nacht über
<tol> basti: hm okay das sollte reichen
<tol> basti: vllt ein problem mit den temperaturen?
<tol> basti: schon mal geschaut ob syslog was hergibt?
<basti> müsste ich mich mal schlau machen wie man die ausliest. und wie oben schon geschrieben, kann _ich_ in den logs nichts finden
<basti> temperaturen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026908/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> aber das hilft mir jetzt natürlich nicht viel, wenn die auf einmal steigen, die kiste abschmiert und ich diese dann in dem moment nicht auslesen kann
<tol> hast du evtl noch ein win zur hand?
<basti> ja, vista ist noch installiert
<tol> ok, hast du die gleichen probleme auch da?
<tol> weil dann => hardware
<basti> das habe ich bestimmt seit einem halben jahr nicht mehr gestartet
<tol> ok, eigentlich auch besser so ;)
<tol> vllt mal starten und mit furmark die graka aufheizen
<basti> na ja, selbst wenn es da auch passieren würde, wäre ich immer noch nicht schlauer, da es ja jede hw komponente sein könnte, die den freeze verursacht. ich "fsckae" erstmal alle platten, dann sehe ich weiter
<tol> bzw mit prime95 den prozessor
<tol> kay
<tol> dann erst mal viel erfolg damit
<basti> danke, vielleicht bis später...
<tol> cu
<basti> tja, schade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026925/ - ohne usb-creator wird das leider nichts.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> wen muss man denn nerve, dass die quellen gefixt werden? ist seit gestern der fall, dass http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages nicht erreichbar ist
<tol> basti: meinste fsck?
<basti> nein, ich meine die quellen für pakete usw
<tol> schon klar
<basti> ich kann zB usb-creator nicht installieren, weil apt-get es nicht finden kann, da eben die paketquellen "offline" sind
<tol> aber wozu brauchste die grad
<basti> weil ich / nicht ohne live cd prüfen kann
<tol> stimmt, hast recht
<tol> aber du kannst auch ne neue überprüfung beim booten erzwingen
<tol> das prüft auf jeden fall / mit
<basti> dann sehe ich aber nicht, was dabei raus kommt.
<tol> aber wenn er fehler findet meldet/protokolliert er das
<basti> tol, in /var/log/fsck/checkfs und /var/log/fsck/checkroot sind die letzten einträge von 2009, was definitiv falsch ist. gestern wurde noch eine platte (keine ahnung mehr welche) beim booten überprüft. oder wo wird das ansonsten geloggt?
<tol> sollte eigentlich genau da passieren
<geser> basti: die Packages gibt es so nicht mehr, nur noch als Packages.{gz,bz2}. Ich weiß aber nicht, seid wann das so ist, nur das bei einigen das Problem besteht, dass apt nach der unkomprimierten Datei sucht
<basti> und wie kann ich apt dazu bringen wieder alles zu finden geser?
<geser> gute Frage, da ich nicht weiß, wieso das passiert
<geser> schaue mal ob, du "mvo" in #ubuntu-devel erwischt, er ist apt-Entwickler und kann hoffentlich mehr dazu sagen
<tol> basti: ich wünsch dir erst mal noch viel erfolg
<basti> tol, danke, mal schauen... erstmal muss wohl apt wieder laufen.
<tol> man sieht sich evtl morgen
<basti> bis denne
<tol> * Feierabend
<basti> geser, mach ich. danke für den hinweis. ist etwas nervig, da wirklich keine anwendung mehr mit den paketen/quellen was anfangen kann. aptitude nicht und die paketverwaltung auch nicht (obwohl die wohl eh apt-get oder aptitude nutzen wird)
<Ryuno-Ki> Hallo
<meho> beaver74, so nfs-server läuft und hab auch schon erfolgreich eine freigabe in mein Notebook mounten können.
<beaver74> meho, schön, weiter so :)
<basti> geser, de.archive.ubuntu.com ist schuld. mit archive.ubuntu.com funktioniert alles
<daswort> Wie finde ich heraus in welcher Version mein wlan-treiber ist?
<ben1u> file-roller ist unter Ubuntu 12.04 das Standardpackprogramm oder?
<ben1u> Wo kann ich da die Kompression auf maximum einstellen?
<hdp> File-Roller ist nur ein Frontend für diverse Kompressionsprogramme.
<ben1u> das meinte ich, ja
<daswort> Nutz doch einfach xz, da ist es egal wie gering der Kompressionsgrad ist :D
<ben1u> Ubuntu gibt es schon seit 2004 und haben es immer noch nicht geschafft da ein "Einstellungsdialog" einzubauen -.-
<ben1u> im file-roller meine ich
<meho> beaver74, so bin dann mal weg, werde mich heute Abend damit weiter beschäftigen. Bis dann evtl.
<ben1u> xz?
<beaver74> cu, meho 
<nunatak> Ich hab ein Problem mit der Netzwerkfreigabe über Nautilus. Will Dokumente von meinem Laptop auf den Desktop verschieben. 
<nunatak> Die Verbindung steht auch soweit, allerdings werden viele Unterordner nicht angezeigt.
<nunatak> Nur wenn ich diese dann direkt freigebe kann ich darauf zugreifen. Ich sehe keine Logik dahinter welche Unterordner angezeigt werden und welche nicht.
<ben1u> daswort: komprimiert xz stärker als 7z?
<daswort> Ja, ist der am stärksten komprimierenden Algorithmen. Zumd. von denen die mir bekannt ist.
<apollo13> die frage ist kaum mit ja oder nein zu beantworten
<apollo13> kommt halt immer auf deine daten an, binaries ist wahrscheinlich upx genial
<daswort> Außerdem abhängig vom Inhalt des archives. Ich gehe gerade von Text aus.
<geser> basti_: warum auch immer, denn dort gibt es auch nur die Packages in gepackter Form
<leszek> hi
<ben1u> werden die unsichtbare Dateien auch berücksichtigt,wenn ich mit file-roller mein /home/ben1u komprimiere?
 * dAnjou wartet
<ben1u> ^^
<ben1u> xz nutzt aber nur eine CPU mit file-roller
<grossing> was soll eine unsichtbare Datei sein?
<ben1u> .datei
<grossing> da ist nichts unsichtbar
<ben1u> unter nautilus aber schon
<grossing> die wird je nach Programm und Einstellung nicht angzezeigt, das ist aber nicht unsichtbar
<grossing> wenn ich die Augen schließe bleibst du trotzdem sichtbar ;)
<ben1u> ich hatte mal in der Vergangenheit eine Erfahrung, dass die .files nicht einbezogen wurden. glaube, es war rsync.
<ppq> sagt mal, in libreoffice impress, wenn ich da meine präsentation als pdf exportiere - wie mach ich das in der "notizen" ansicht?
<ppq> wenn ich in der ansicht bin und oben auf pdf exportieren gehe, kommt bloß die normale ansicht
<dAnjou> grossing: nicht für dich .. und das ist der punkt, und zwar der einzige, den ich dazu sage
<c0n> hi, ich hab ein problem mit meinem menu und apt, folgende fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408612/
<kubine> Title: update-menu error › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elektroll> URLAUB :D
<ben1u> ob 7z oder 7za ist das selbe?
<sysdef> ben1u: http://bit.ly/LsTCGr
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<sysdef> .oO( petze )
<ben1u> I'm sorry. Ich dachte, da ist ein Schreibfehler.
<ben1u> im wiki
<niklasfi> hallo, ich suche nach einem paket für die boost bibliothek
<leszek> niklasfi: im Terminal apt-cache search libboost
<leszek> wähl dir das aus was du brauchst
<niklasfi> leszek: ja... da gibt es sehr viel. gibt es nicht ein paket, wo alles drin ist?
<leszek> hehe ne wie du siehst nicht
<niklasfi> leszek: ok. ich dachte, dass ich es einfach überlesen würde
<sdx23> bei libs macht es selten Sinn, einfach mal alle zu installieren.
<niklasfi> sdx23: ich weiß ja nicht. wenn man den platz hat…
<bekks> Wozu will man libs installieren die man nicht braucht?
<sdx23> niklasfi: um Platz zu verschwenden, reicht auch cat /dev/urandom > datenmuell...
<niklasfi> bekks: damit man nicht ständig sachen nachinstallieren muss, wenn man sich dazu entscheidet eine neue funktionalität von boost zu benutzten
<sdx23> niklasfi: willst du die zum Entwickeln benutzen? Dann sieh dir nochmal die Ausgabe von dem search an.
<niklasfi> sdx23: ja will ich. ich brauche program_options. die habe ich jetzt installiert :)
<ben1u> bei '7z a -t7z -m0=LZMA -mmt=on -mx9 -md=96m -mfb=256 /home/a/b.7z /home/a/b.txt' muss '-t7z' eigentlich nicht angegeben werden oder?
<beaver74> ich denke nicht, da 7z davon ausgehen wird.. versuch es doch einfach
<ben1u> ok, und wieso steht der switch '-mfb=NUMMER' gar nicht in der Manpage beschrieben?
<beaver74> ben1u, wo hast du deinen obigen Befehl her?
<ben1u> aus dem wiki von 7z aber soll nur ein Beispiel sein
<beaver74> evtl ist das wiki veraltet
<beaver74> imho zählt die manpage
<ben1u> glaube ich nicht
<beaver74> ben1u, ich kenne kaum eines was aktuell wäre ;)
<daswort> Manpage gewinnt. Siehe gaaaanz unten das Datum.
<beaver74> ja, im wiki oft ebenfalls
<ben1u> in der manpage steht '-mfb=NUMMER' drin aber nur im Example
<beaver74> ben1u, wenn die Option eine Funktion hat könnte natürlich auch die Manpage lückenhaft sein
<ben1u> aber ich fand die Erklärung jetzt im file:///usr/share/doc/p7zip-full/DOCS/MANUAL/switches/method.htm
<ben1u> ja man ist von 2006 ;)
<beaver74> ui, ist was her :)
<daswort> bugreport!
<bibear> hey, gibts ne möglichkeit, die bildschirmtastatur über die starterleiste aufzurufen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-07
<ben1u> möchte mit 7z ein Archiv mit Passwort anlegen. Im pw sollen Großbuchstaben und Sonderzeichen wie '<' vorkommen. Wie setze ich das um?
<ben1u> wenn ich z.B. -p-.,hallo<UUUU99 wähle, dann gibt er mir aus: bash: UUUU99: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden tar: Anlegen eines leeren Archivs wird feige verweigert.
<betz0r> gibt es eine möglichkeit verschlüsselte backups von dejadup (bzw duplicity) nach einer datei zu durchsuchen?
<betz0r> bzw gibt es allgemein einen betrachter für die backups um den inhalt ohne wiederherzustellen einzusehen?
<betz0r> oder für eine bestimte datei alle versionen anzeigen, ist sowas möglich?
<betz0r> bzw gibt es allgemein einen betrachter für die backups um den inhalt ohne wiederherzustellen einzusehen? oder für eine bestimte datei alle versionen anzeigen, ist sowas möglich?
<bullgard6> betz0r: "[07:23]	betz0r	bzw gibt es allgemein einen betrachter für die backups um den inhalt ohne wiederherzustellen einzusehen?" Den gibt es im allgemeinen nicht.
<betz0r> bullgard6, danke für den hinweis, bin da wohl auf die pfeiltaste nachoben + enter gekommen ;)
<bullgard6> betz0r: Die Sicherungsprogramme sind unterschiedlich. Sie erzeugen Sicherungsdateien in unterschiedlichen Formaten. Einige Sicherungsprogramme erzeugen mit Absicht Sicherungsdateien, die man nicht leicht lesen kann. Aus Sicherheitsgründen.
<betz0r> bullgard6, hier die ganze frage:
<betz0r> <betz0r> gibt es eine möglichkeit verschlüsselte backups von dejadup (bzw duplicity) nach einer datei zu durchsuchen?
<betz0r>  bzw gibt es allgemein einen betrachter für die backups um den inhalt ohne wiederherzustellen einzusehen?
<betz0r>  oder für eine bestimte datei alle versionen anzeigen, ist sowas möglich?
<bullgard6> betz0r: Du mußt noch lernen, wie man die Enter-Taste im IRC richtig verwendet. Und Du solltest Dir angewöhnen, Punkt und Komma zu setzen. Es macht sonst keinen Spaß, Deine Fragen zu entschlüsseln und zu beantworten.
<betz0r> richtig bullgard6, aber wie du vielleicht merkst war der 2. satz eine ergänzung die mir erst nach dem verfassen dieses in den sinn kam, da war die enter taste schon gedrückt.
<bullgard6> ok
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04GNOME Shell 3.4] 'man gnome-session-properties': " The gnome-session-properties program   proposes an interface to save a snapshot of the currently running applications so that they can automatically be restored to their current state on your next GNOME session." Wie kann ich »save a snapshot of the currently running applications so that they can automatically be restored to...
<bullgard6> ...their current state on your next GNOME session.«?
<ArtNo_diri_> guten morgen
<ArtNo_diri_> ich sitze an einem alten rechner. Firefox ist auf englisch, alles andere ist deutsch. Ist noch LTS 10.04. Laut Synaptic sind firefox und language-pack-de-base installiert. Frage: wo stell ich den firefox denn nun auf deutsch um?
<sf3978> schau nach der xpi.de-datei für deine ff-version und deine pc-architektur: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<kubine> Title: Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases (at releases.mozilla.org)
<ArtNo_diri_> meintest du mich, sf3978 ?
<sf3978> ja
<ArtNo_diri_> Hab es jetzt aufgerufen. Was ersehe ich aus der Liste?
<sf3978> welche liste?
<ArtNo_diri_> Die Auflistung die erscheint, wenn ich deinen Link aufrufe.
<sf3978> welchen ff du hast
<bullgard6> sf3978:  Bei mir funktioniert der Aufruf 'LANG=de firefox'.
<sf3978> ja, das kann sein
<ArtNo_diri_> @ bullgard6 : diesen Aufruf in der shell?
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_: Ja.
<ArtNo_diri_> Ich kriege die Meldung nach LANG=de firefox: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ArtNo_diri_> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_: Ich auch. Trotzdem erscheint dann der Firefox mit deutschen menüs.
<ArtNo_diri_> Bei mir (noch) nicht. Hätte ich ein sudo oder gksu davor setzen müssen?
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_: Meines Erachtens nicht.
<ArtNo_diri_> Hm. Nach wie vor englisch. auch nach schließen des browsers und wiederaufruf des browsers
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_: Was gibt bei Dir das Kommando '~$ locale' aus?
<PrickelPit> moin, wieso sind die loadbalancer der de. ubuntu repo server so im arsch....?
<PrickelPit> gibts hier eine empfehlung?
<ArtNo_diri_> Gibt aus: ~$ locale ~$: Befehl nicht gefunden
<grossing> nimm nur    locale
<ArtNo_diri_> ok
<bullgard6> PrickelPit: Ich habe heute morgen zufällig eine IRC-UNterhaltung gehört, wo ein Mann auf die internationalen Repositories ausgewichen ist und sein Paketdownload dann geklappt hat.
<ArtNo_diri_> grossing und gosspip: ist etwas länger. Soll ich pastebinnen?
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, ja bitte
<PrickelPit> bullgard6, mache ich ja, aber es ist dem image und den stabilitäsversprechungen eines lts release einfach unwürdig.
<ArtNo_diri_> mein alter pastebinservice funktioniert nicht mehr, bitte nenne mir einen den ich nutzen soll/kann
<PrickelPit> zumal loadbalancer ja keine raketentechnik sind, aber ich reg mich schon ab :)
<bullgard6> PrickelPit: Das stimmt.
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, der im Topic genannte geht nicht? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo_diri_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408767/
<kubine> Title: Locale ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grossing> Zeile 3 ist seltsam: LANGUAGE=de_DE:en
<ArtNo_diri_> Ja grossing , das ist mir auch als Laie seltsam vorgekommen.
<ArtNo_diri_> Was tun?
<ArtNo_diri_> Deinstallieren und neu installieren per synaptic oder fixen versuchen? Und falls fixen: Wie?
<grossing> fixen
<ArtNo_diri_> Sag mir wie und ich versuchs ...
<grossing> schau mal z.B. hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable?highlight=environment#Locale
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grossing> hast du die Variable gerade eben selber verändert oder kommt die nach dem booten schon so?
<ArtNo_diri_> Ich habe nichts verändert. Jedenfalls nciht wissentlich.
<ArtNo_diri_> Mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit habe ich ncihts verändert.
<grossing> das heißt da beim nächsten booten wäre die wieder falsch. Ich schau mal kurz wo die drinstehen müßte
<ArtNo_diri_> danke dir grossing 
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, schau dir mal ~/.profile an
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, Umgebungsvariablen wie diese können aus verschiedenen Dateien stammen, also nicht gleich verzweifeln wenn nichts findest :)
<ArtNo_diri_> der punkt sagt, es ist eine verborgene datei/Ordner. Ich muss also vor ls was genau setzen? (Sorry, hab alles vergessen.)
<betz0r> gibt es ein programm oder eine möglichkeit ohne extraktion die inhalte von verschlüsselten  dejadup/duplicity backup zu betrachten?`gibt es evtl eine suchfunktion um dateien in verschiedenen versionen zu listen innerhalb dieser backups?
<bullgard6> ls -al
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_:  ls -al
<xonix> Wo finde ich den so etwas wie xinitrc unter Ubuntu um den default Window Manager einzustellen.
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, mit anschauen meinte ich eher daß du diese Datei in einem Editor öffnest
<ArtNo_diri_> Ich muss sie erst mal finden, danach gedit
<ArtNo_diri_> ich finde nach wechsel mit cd / dort gar nichts, auch nicht mit ls -al
<grossing> ~ ist dein home- Verzeichnis. 
<ArtNo_diri_> wo soll ich hinein. Sag mir bitte mal den Pfad, wo ich dann suchen soll
<bullgard6> xonix: Diese Datei gab es noch in Ubuntu 10.04.4, aber es gibt sie nicht mehr in Ubuntu 12.04 (Jedenfalls nicht mehr per Default.)
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, der Pfad wäre /home/DEINUSERNAME (DEINUSERNAME mit deinem Usernamen ersetzen) oder eben einfach cd ~
<ArtNo_diri_> bullgard6, das ist ein altes 1ß.ß4
<ArtNo_diri_> 1ß.04
<bullgard6> hä?
<ArtNo_diri_> 10.04 meinte ich
<ArtNo_diri_> bin drin und such
<ArtNo_diri_> hab .profile gefunden
<xonix> bullgard6: welche möglichkeit hätte ich den sonst den window manager über eine textdatei umzustellen?
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, eigentlich sollte ausreichen:   gedit ~/.profile
<grossing> egal wo du bist
<ArtNo_diri_> ich hab es jetzt bereits aus dem Verzeichnis heraus aufgerufen. Es ist kurz und für mich chinesisch
<ArtNo_diri_> Soll ich's pasten?
<grossing> ja, bitte
<ArtNo_diri_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408772/
<kubine> Title: .profile per gedit › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo_diri_> (Ganz nebenbei würde mich interessieren, wie das passieren kann, dass ein Rechner, der lange Zeit brav Firefox in deutsch hatte, plötzlich so etwas aufweist ... )
<bullgard6> xonix: Was gibt '~$ lsb_release -a' aus?
<bullgard6> ArtNo_diri_: Ein Grund  könnte eine Aktualisierung von Firefox sein.
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, da wurde die Variable geändert. Von wen oder was kann nur gemutmaßt werden
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, hier sind einige Dateien genannt, die in Frage kommen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo_diri_> ich öffne es grossing 
<grossing> da solltest mal schauen ob sich eine Zeile findet mit   LANGUAGE=de_DE:en
<ArtNo_diri_> Also in dem Wiki durchsuchen?
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, lies dir die Seite mal durch. Da steht auch drin welche Dateien abegrufen werden
<ArtNo_diri_> Ich lese sie mal durch, aber ich fürchte, es übersteigt mein Verständnis
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, dann kannst fragen was dir unklar ist :)
<ArtNo_diri_> Gleich vorab grossing : ich hätte die Veränderung der Varbiable nicht nur gerne für einen benutzer sondern für alle
<ArtNo_diri_> Die einzige passage in dem wiki die ich finde und einen bezug zu meine Problem hatt ist ja LANG=de_DE.utf8
<ArtNo_diri_> export LANG 
<ArtNo_diri_> und das ist nicht das was du mir empfohlen hast zu suchen, grossing 
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, LANG=de_DE.utf8 und export LANG sind für die Sitzung. Nach einem Neustart ist diese Änderung wieder weg
<grossing> und du möchtest nicht jedesmal diese Befehle von Hand ausführen wollen, oder?
<ArtNo_diri_> Nein, das will ich natürlich nicht. 
<ArtNo_diri_> Wie man es dauerhaft fixt ist mir also jetzt im Moment rätselhaft.
<grossing> dafür mußt du einen Eintrag z.B. in /etc/profile oder /etc/environment setzen (je nachdem wo sich der fehlerhafte Eintrag befindet)
<ArtNo_diri_> ich sehe mal in beides rein
<grossing> ArtNo_diri_, diese beiden enthalten Einträge die für alle User gültig sind. Es gibt aber Dateien unter /home die sich jeder User selber einrichten kann und die diese Einstellungen der Dateien unter /etc überschreiben
<grossing> darum wäre es jetzt wichtig zu wissen ob das Problem nur bei einem User existiert oder ob das mehrere User betrifft
<ArtNo_diri_> meintest du in wirklichkeit etc/profile.d
<ArtNo_diri_> ?
<ArtNo_diri_> (Ja verstehe. Es soll ja für alle geändert werden.)
<grossing> nein, /etc/profile
<ArtNo_diri_> Wenn profile ein Ordner ist dann scheint er nicht zu existieren in /etc
<grossing> das ist eine Datei
<ArtNo_diri_> ich guck nochmal
<ArtNo_diri_> ist da
<grossing> :)
<ArtNo_diri_> Sehe es gerade in gedit an und vestehe null
<ArtNo_diri_> sehe nichts, was auf spracheinstellung hindeutet. Soll ich gleich die zweite oder sicherheitshalber pasten?
<grossing> schau mal ob du die zweite findest
<ArtNo_diri_> ich guck in /etc/environment
<ArtNo_diri_> gedit für environment gibt mir aus: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<ArtNo_diri_> Das "local" interpretiere ich laienhaft als Hinweis, dass es hier sein könnte.
<ArtNo_diri_> Die datei ist übrigens schreibgeschützt
<grossing> diese Zeile legt die Pfade fest in denen nach Befehlen gesucht wird
<grossing> also brav die Finger weglassen
<ArtNo_diri_> Ich lass die finger weg. Und jetzt? Wie weiter?
<ArtNo_diri_> Doch noch gedit profile pasten oder Ende des Lateins, grossing ?
<dAnjou> ArtNo_diri_: krieg ich ne zusammenfassung?
<ArtNo_diri_> Gerne dAnjou 
<grossing> dAnjou, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408767/ Zeile 3. Wurde evtl. von einem Programm so reingebastelt
<kubine> Title: Locale ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo_diri_> Es ist lediglich so, dass firefox auf englisch ist. Das sprachpaket ist laut synaptic installiert. Aber er tut nur auf englisch. Ist LTS 10.04
<dAnjou> oh, ok. dachte, das problem geht in ne andere richtung. locale probleme kann ich auch nich
<ArtNo_diri_> dAnjou, meine erste Idee war, firefox ganz zu deinstallieren und mit Sprachpaket neu zu installieren. grossing meinte aber, wir könnten es ggf. fixen
<grossing> das Problem ist halt rauszubekommen wo der doofe Eintrag hängt
<dAnjou> bin nicht sicher, ob neuinstallationen da helfen
<ArtNo_diri_> ja grossing , kein widerspruch 
<ArtNo_diri_> Bin mir da auch keineswegs sicher dAnjou . Frage ist nur ob es schadet. Die bookmarks und alles bleiben ja, glaub ich, erhalten bei deinstallation und neuinstallation.
<dAnjou> sicher
<ArtNo_diri_> Das komische sprachproblem betrifft auch nur den firefox und nichts anderes
<dAnjou> schon probiert, den profilordner umzubenennen?
<ArtNo_diri_> Nein, wir haben nichts umbenannt
<dAnjou> einfach mal, um Fx komplett frisch zu sehen
<ArtNo_diri_> ich mach das und melde mich dann wieder, danke
<dAnjou> liegt in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ bei mir
<dAnjou> einfach nen unterstrich oder so dranhängen
<ziriz> rehi grossing und dAnjou 
<ziriz> Bin ArtNo_diri von eben
<ziriz> Also: nach deinstallation des languagepaketes und des firefox samt vollkommenem entfernen und neuinstallation ist alles wieder auf deutsch
<ziriz> Problem gelöst, Ursache weiter unbekannt.
<grossing> seltsam
<ziriz> Ja, sehr seltsam. Ich glaub mich zu erinnern dass ich vor langer, langer Zeit das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem so schon einmal hatte und so beheben konnte. 
<ziriz> Wollte euch nur ncht komplett ohne Rückmeldung lassen und bedanke mich für eure Zeit und eure Mühe.
<ben1u> Hallo, vorhin als ich den Rechner einschaltete, da hat er kein zram in den RAM geladen. Wie kann so etwas vorkommen?
<bekks> Was ist "zram"?
<ben1u> Virtual Swap Compressed in RAM
<bekks> Hört sich schon nach grobem Blödsinn an. Auch wenn das Wiki das anders sieht. Swap im RAM zu halten ist völlig sinnfrei, ob komprimiert oder nicht.
<ben1u> hmm, mir jedenfalls hilft es. hab nur 1,5GB RAM
<bekks> Und zram verbraucht unnötigerweise RAM von diesen 1.5GB um swap zu emulieren. Das klingt nach einem Fail by design, sorry.
<bekks> Zurück zu deiner Frage: findest Du irgendeinen Hinweis dazu in den Logs unter /var/log/ ?
<leszek> hi
<bekks> hi leszek 
<ben1u> bekks: ja http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408777
<kubine> Title: kern.log zram › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> jetzt hat es ja geladen aber vorhin beim einschalten ist es terminated with status 1
<ben1u> aber warum?
<bekks> Das steht da nicht :P
<bekks> Versuch es halt manuell zu starten und schau was dabei passiert, und warum das Ding mit status 1 terminiert.
<ben1u> also per 'swapoff /dev/zram*' ausschalten und dann wieder einschalten?
<bekks> Weiß ich nicht, ich setze zram nicht ein.
<ben1u> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/07/%23ubuntu-de.txt die ersten beiden Einträge
<kaphe> hallo, ich benutze pan 0.133! wenn unten links "connecting" steht meint der damit den provider oder die tasks?
<grossing> ben1u, \< sollte eingentlich tun. Sonst willst du quoten lernen :)
<ben1u> ah, danke. Werde ich. :)
<bekks> ben1u: Warum genau postest Du Logs?
<ben1u> ist so kürzer
<bekks> Was ist kürzer?
<bekks> Als in einem Satz nochmal eine Frage zu stellen?
<ben1u> ja
<bekks> Völliger Blödisnn.
<bekks> NIEMAND liest sich das durch, und identifiziert dabei dass Du eine Frage hast, die Du gerne beantwortet haben möchtest.
<bekks> Wenn Du eine Frage hast, dann stell sie bitte auch.
<ben1u> ich hätte es auch intelligenter machen können, ich weiß.
<ben1u> sorry bekks 
<ben1u> Was stimmt da mit tar oder 7z nicht? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408782/
<kubine> Title: tar und 7z › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Tag
<niklasfi> Ryuno-Ki: guten Tag
<ari-tczew> mal zeit
<grossing> ben1u, du hast -., in deinem Paßwort?
<ben1u> ja, ist gewollt
<ben1u> Ist das nicht erlaubt diese Zeichen zu nutzen? Im manual steht nichts drüber.
<grossing> ist nur doof wenn 7z meint daß mit - der nächste Befehl beginnt...
<ben1u> wie kann ich das umgehen?
<bullgard6> 'man udev': "udev supplies the system software with device events, manages permissions of device nodes and may create additional symlinks in the /dev directory, or renames network interfaces." Was sind »device events«? Gibt esnoch andere events als »device events«?
<Fuchs> von Geraeten ausgeloeste Ereignisse, ja. 
<grossing> ben1u, du hast da übrigens 2 Fehlermeldungen: 1 von tar, eine von 7z
<grossing> ben1u, tar cf - /home/blubber  (so steht es auch in der manpage von 7z)
<Fuchs> nach f ein -? 
<grossing> laut man ja. Und auf einmal ist auch die Fehlermeldung von tar weg
<Fuchs> interessant
<grossing> ben1u, der Fehler von 7z kommt NICHT von deinem Passwort. Der erscheint auch wenn das komplette Paßwortzeugs nicht im Aufruf drin ist
<ben1u> wenn ich nur 'tar cf - Dokumente' vor der Pipeline eintrage, dann zeigt es dies: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408787/
<kubine> Title: tar und 7z_2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> *kopfkratz*
<grossing> ben1u, versuch es mal so: tar cf - /home/ubuntu/Dokumente/ | 7z a -p-.,hund\<HUND99 -mx -ms -mmt -mhe=on -si test.tar.7z
<grossing> ich hatte so lange Fehler bis ich -m0=xz rausgeworfen habe
<grossing> das -o vor dem Archivnamen brauche ich auch nicht
<ben1u> ah, aber wenn ohne -o dann muss ich schon mit cd vorher rein oder?
<grossing> ben1u, weiß nicht. Ich müßte das jetzt auch ausprobieren :)
<ben1u> okay ich mach das selber, danke :)
<matzexh> ich würde gerne aus einem html file alles rauslöschen, was nicht zwischen 2 bestimmten tags steht
<matzexh> wie mache ich das am sinnvollsten?
<Fuchs> Regular expressions to the rescue! 
<Fuchs> <deintag>.*?</deintag>  matcht alles, was Du behalten willst  (in der Theorie) 
<Fuchs> also speicher einfach das, was matcht. Geht wohl einfacher als zu negieren und zu loeschen
<Fuchs> wie Du das machst ueberlasse ich Dir, das geht in einem Texteditor oder mit grep 
<matzexh> Fuchs, wie schreibe ich sowas in ein bash skript? also ich will in der html datei einfach alles behalten was zwischen table und /table steht
<Fuchs> versuch es mal mit grep rauszufischen, grep kann regulaere Ausdruecke (grep -e oder egrep) 
<Fuchs> wenn das Resultat passt: die Ausgabe von grep in eine Datei schreiben, oder so 
<Ryuno-Ki> matzexh: vor dem Problem stand ich gestern Abend auch (in Python) ... hab dann um 2 Uhr nachts keine Lösung mehr gefunden
<Fuchs> mit perl ginge es auc, aber perl fasse ich heute nicht an. Oder python. Oder ruby. Eigentlich wurst. 
<Ryuno-Ki> Fuchs: und bei Mehrfachtreffern?
<Fuchs> die will er ja vielleicht? 
<Fuchs> mehrere Zeilen sind hier eher das Problem 
<Fuchs> also ein <table> das sich ueber n Zeilen zieht. Aber ein loesbares Problem. 
<matzexh> Fuchs, mmh sorry, habe sowas noch nie gemacht, gibts da nicht so nen einzeile mit grep, der mir einfach alles zwischen meinem table und /table rausfischt und wieder in die html speichert?
<Fuchs> vermutlich schon 
<Fuchs> matzexh: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6854586/extract-data-from-html-table-with-bash-script   frohes Lesen
<kubine> Title: regex - Extract data from HTML table with BASH script - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Fuchs> (die nehmen auch grep, oder alternativ eben perl) 
<betz0r> gibt es ein programm oder eine möglichkeit ohne extraktion die inhalte von verschlüsselten  dejadup/duplicity backup zu betrachten?`gibt es evtl eine suchfunktion um dateien in verschiedenen versionen zu listen innerhalb dieser backups?
<matzexh> okay danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> sorry, gerade nicht die Zeit um selber etwas zu bauen. Aber das Problem ist loesbar. 
<Fuchs> sonst fragst Du in einem bash Kanal hier :)   ( /msg alis list *bash* ) 
<Benlue> wie kann ich erkennen ob meine NVIDIA Graka schon installiert ist?
<superhonk> Hallo channel; ich möchte in ubuntu 12.04 via nautilus eine netzwerkverbindung zu einem ms server aufbauen. hat bisher unter ubuntu 10.10 funktioniert. Jetzt bekomme ich nur die Meldung: !Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen.
 * SaLoMoN gibt superhonk ein Ei (roh, steinhart und wabbelig nach wahl)
<superhonk> SaLoMoN: Danke habe schon...
<anix> hallo allerseits... ich habe seit gestern ein problem auf ubuntu 12.04 mit unity und der nutzung von verschiedenen launchern für firefox mit mehreren profilen
<anix> bis gestern hatte ich 2 launcher (als desktop-dateien), einen für jedes firefox-profil
<leszek> Benlue: du meinst der Grafikkartentreiber ? Schau mal in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log ob dort nvidia erfolgreich geladen wurde
<anix> habe ich FF mit profil 1 gestartet, hat er mir die fenster indikatoren bei dem jeweiligen launcher gezeigt... jetzt wird zwar FF mit dem richtigen profil gestartet, aber im launcher als "firefox" angezeigt
<dariebi> Hallo Leute, wollte kurz fragen, ob es ein Antivir Programm für ubuntu gibt?! Würde gerne externe Festplatten - USB Sticks usw. nach Viren durchsuchen
<catweazle> anix: hat da vielleicht das Update auf den ff13 was durcheinander gebracht?
<leszek> dariebi: nach Windows Viren willst du suchen ?
<Minipluto> kann man Firefox so konfigurieren, dass beim Start automatisch der Fokus auf der Addresszeile liegt (so wie in der Windows-Version)?
<anix> catweazle: ja, die vermutung habe ich... egal welchen der beiden launcher (FF-profile) ich verwende, beide verursachen dass ein neues tile erscheint, das "firefox" heisst und so aussieht wie das default firefox
<superhonk> dariebi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AntiVir
<kubine> Title: AntiVir › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anix> das ist extrem unpraktisch, zumal ich davor auch verschiedene icons verwendet habe
<dariebi> superhonk: thx
<k1l> !virenscanner > dariebi 
<kubine>  dariebi: Informationen zu Virenscanner finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<anix> ich würde gerne dass unity meine beiden FF-profile wie zwei getrennte apps behandelt
<anix> tut's jetzt aber nicht mehr :(
<leszek> anix: dann scheint wohl in den Desktop Dateien zu deinen 2 Profilen was geändert worden zu sein oder gabs ein Firefox update ?
<anix> leszek: es gab ein update von FF von 12 auf 13
<anix> die .desktop-dateien sind die gleichen, auch die launcher waren unverändert
<leszek> also tritt das Problem erst mit ff13 auf. Evtl. ein Bug den man an mozilla melden sollte
<bullgard6> dariebi: Antiviren-Programme haben nur Sinn in Bezug auf ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem.  Lies Dir zuerst gründlich durch den Artikel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antivirus_program. Dann stell die Frage noch einmal qualifizierter.
<anix> leszek: ich versuch mal ff13 zu entfernen und es nochmal mit ff12 testen
<superhonk> Minipluto: Bearbeiten / Einstellungen / Startseite: about:newtab
<Minipluto> superhonk: danke, hilft leider auch nicht, wenn ich den FF frisch aufrufe.
<superhonk> Minipluto: welches element besitzt denn den focus bei dir?
<Minipluto> superhonk: gute Frage… sieht aus wie keins… So als wenn man mitten ins Fenster klickt
<superhonk> Minipluto: was steht in der Addresszeile? Was passiert wenn du eine Adresse eintippst ohne die adresszeile anzuklicken? welche Version von FF besitzt du?
<bekks> Minipluto: Benenn das Profil um nachdem Du Firefox beendet hast, und probier es dann nochmal.
<mnass> moin, ich habe mehrere mails mit einer signature.asc im anhang - thunderbird 12.0.1 und enigmail 1.4.2 - hab aber keine ahnung wie ich diese signatur überprüfe - automatisch passiert da nichts nur bei inlinepgp
<Minipluto> superhonk, bekks: habs hingekriegt, danke euch
<anix> Minipluto: wie?
<Minipluto> Bei TabMixPlus (dass ich das habe, wollte ich aber noch erwähnen) scheint es ein Problem zu geben, wenn man da einstellt, dass er „falls beim Start nichts wieder hergestellt wird“ die Startseite anzeigen soll. Denn dann hätte das funktionieren müssen, was superhonk vorgeschlagen hat. Wenn man da aber „Leere Seite anzeigen“ verwendet, geht es
<Martiini> what is German ?
<bekks> Martiini: The language spoken in here.
<Martiini> why
<tux33> :-)
<anix> Martiini: if you are looking for the english version of this channel join #ubuntu
<superhonk> Mein Problem kann ich unter vorbehalt wie folgt eingrenzen: Zugriff auf Server größer w2k funktioniert. werden netzwerkzugriffe unter ubuntu 12.04 auf w2k bzw. nt4 nicht mehr unterstützt?
<bekks> Doch, aber Microsoft hat da einiges geändert.
<superhonk> +bekks: "geändert" wo am samba code?
<bekks> Geändert im Windows Code.
<bekks> Und W2K Server sollten aus Sicherheitsgründen gar nicht mehr in Betrieb sein. Aber das ist OT.
<superhonk> +bekks: das heißt grundsätzlich: hat der Zugriff unter ubuntu 10.10 funktioniert so sollte er auch unter 12.04 funktionieren? ---- "Sicherheitsgründen" bei w2k und nt4 ist mir schon klar ;-)
<bekks> 10.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Und nein, deine Implikation ist auch falsch.
<superhonk> +bekks: wieso?
<bekks> Nur weil vor Urzeiten mal Token Ring Netzwerke verwendet wurden, muss das nicht bedeuten, dass man das heute immer noch tun kann ;)
<superhonk> +bekks: schlechtes beispiel; dies ist doch ein hardware unterschied /// aber ich will gar nicht dikutieren ich will nur wissen ob ich mich zu blöd anstelle oder ob es einfach nicht mehr geht; dann kann ich mir viel zeit mit suchen und probieren ersparen
<Tjong> Hey mal ne Linux allgemeine Frage: kann man irgendwie einem "cp" Prozess sagen, dass er langsamer kopieren soll? Hab einen Server und will was kopieren, aber sobald ich das anfange, hängt sich der ganze Rest auf 
<bekks> superhonk: Ggf. muss Du das in Samba erst wieder konfigurieren.
<bekks> Tjong: Nein.
<bekks> Tjong: Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<superhonk> +bekks: vielen Dank; dann schaue ich mal in dieser Richtung weiter.
<noob7> hallo leute kurz ne frage, wenn ich auf ubuntu.com das image von 12.04 runterlade, ist es dann die aktuellste version oder krieg ich das gleiche image wie am release Tag?
<noob7> wenn ich auf...
<bekks> Du kriegst das offizielle unveränderte 12.04 Release.
<Tjong> Hab selbst Ubuntu 10.04 aber der Server auf dem das ausgeführt wird ist glaub ich Debian
<bekks> Updates musst du nach der Installation separat herunterladen.
<noob7> gibts iwo auch nightly builds?
<bekks> Tjong: Dann frag bitte in #debian weil wir keine Ahnung haben, was die in Debian tun.
<bekks> noob7: Nein.
<noob7> verdammt
<bekks> noob7: Sowas gibts bei einer Distribution mit festen Releases nicht, weil es unnötig ist.
<noob7> jo, aber wär doch nicht schlecht wenn ich mir gleich die aktuellste Version runterladen könnte (mit allen Updates bis zum downloadzeitpunkt)
<bekks> Dann denk mal drüber nach, wie du das mit den Updates bei gut 50.000 Paketen auf einer CD/DVD machen möchtest. :)
<bekks> Und nein, es wäre nicht gut, weil man dann niemals sicher sagen kann, dass Du das selbe Release wir ich (oder jemand anders) hast, und man dann erstmal die Softwarestände abgleichen darf für den Support.
<noob7> das gleiche release hätte man dann schon bloss müsste man schaun wie lang nicht abgedated wurde
<bekks> Und um das Problem zu lösen, sowieso bei erst ein vollständiges Update machen müssten.
<noob7> jo
<bekks> Also ist der Ansatz völlig nutzlos.
<noob7> ich hatte bloß bei dem "releaseimage" ein bug und wollte schaun ob sich das was getan hat
<noob7> hab 12.04 auf nen stick draufgemacht und ausprobiert
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein nightly build.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man Zugang zu launchpad.net und kann dort nach dem Bug und einer evtl. Lösung suchen.
<noob7> sondern?
<noob7> zu umständlich ;)
<bekks> Tja, gegen Faulheit haben wir keine Mittel.
<noob7> ok es gibts noch einige Bugs mit dem externen Monitor/Beamer die extremer sind als der kleine Fehler der bei mir auftrat
<noob7> ich sollte froh sein, dass ich wenigstens etwas auf nem Beamer sehe ;)
<bekks> Wie wäre es mit einer exakten Fehlerbeschreibung?
<eXtense> Ahoihoi mal wieder! Könnte mir kurz jemand erklären wie ich die Zahl der Bootvorgänge ändern kann, nach denen die Festplatte beim Start auf Fehler geprüft wird?
<bekks> Mit tune2fs
<koegs> eXtense: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eXtense> Dankeschön :) schönen Feiertag noch
<noob7> bekks, http://pastebin.com/H0vNQnvf
<kubine> Title: hab 12.04 auf nen Stick drauf und wollte schaun ob ich mit 12.04 präsentieren k - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> noob7: Was finde ich in dem Paste?
<noob7> meine kleine Fehlerbeschreibung
<noob7> aber es funktioniert wenn ich "manuell" über den Knopf in der oberen Ecke->Display (gut das es da oben mit dabei ist) den Bildschirm umschalte
<bekks> Dann ist doch alles gut?
<noob7> gut ist was anderes ;)
<bekks> Es funktioniert doch einwandfrei für deine Präsentationen, nur nicht so wie Du Dir das vorstellst.
<bekks> Das ist nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach "gut" :)
<noob7> hab bloß gedacht wenn schon 12.04 den Beamer automatisch!! ekennt und in den richtigen Modus schaltet dann sollte es auch richtig aussehen
<bekks> Tut es doch, wie Du gerade sagtest.
<noob7> ne in dem paste steht das Problem
<noob7> der zeigt dann oben die "unityleiste" an
<noob7> und dass ist halt bei einer Präsentation nicht so dolle
<bekks> Und in dem Paste steht, dass es nach dem drücken von F5 (zweimal) funktioniert, richtig?
<bekks> Dann musst du ggf. deine Monitore (Monitor und Beamer) so einstellen, dass die Unityleiste nicht auf dem Beamer ist.
<noob7> ne ne ne, stell dir vor ich komm an die Uni schalt den rechner ein hol mir nen Stuhl und schraub am Beamer rum ;)
<noob7> das gibt + Punkte beim prog
<bekks> ??
<noob7> Prof
<bekks> Das hat nun wohl eher was mit OT zu tun als mit Ubuntusupport.
<noob7> ja aber das ist doch noch immer ein kleiner 12.04 bug
<bekks> Welcher...?
<noob7> ist ja nicht so problematisch
<noob7> die Leiste oben bei der Präsentation die normalerweise nicht auftritt
<bekks> Ich nannte Dir den Lösungsweg.
<noob7> ok
<noob7> noch nen schönen Abend allerseits
<levu> ich mounte von ServerA /home/levu/.maildir/ per sshfs auf ServerB nach /home/levu/.maildir/, ich kann auf der CLI wunderbar reinschreiben und rauslesen, aber dovecot und postfix können weder schreiben noch lesen, obwohl dovecot mindestens mit euid=1000 und egid=1000 (d.h. ich) läuft - woran kann es liegen?
<sysdef> levu: und dein dovecot nutzt keine hardlinks?
<sysdef> oder unterstuetzt dein sshfs hard links?
<levu> sysdef: es kann sein, dass er hardlinks nutzt, aber es scheitert schon an rename()
<levu> sysdef: und wenn ich kein -o allow_other mache, kann er nicht mal lesen, obwohl ich es auf der CLI kann
<levu> sysdef: und auf der CLI kann ich unter dem user 1000 auch schreiben...
<sysdef> und hardlinks setzten und sie umbenennen?
<levu> nein, hardlinks nicht, aber ich sehe ja im dovecot log, was failt, und da ist kein link() dabei, da failt schon open() :P
<dreamon_> Gibt es für Ubuntu eine Art Soundhound, das die MP3s anhört und daraus den Titel/Interpret richtig Labeln kann? 
<ppq> dreamon_: picard kann sowas, hat aber nicht zu vernachlässigende fehlerraten, so dass man noch selbst kontrollieren und abnicken muss
<dreamon_> ppq,  Merci
<leszek> gibts irgendwie ne möglichkeit die rechte von dateien zu korrigieren. Irgendwie hab ich für dieverse Ordner anstatt die üblichen Namen bei den Dateirrechten nur id ziffern stehen.
<sysdef> leszek: dann ist der user wohl gestorben (oder es sind dateien aus nem archiv)
<leszek> sysdef: das ist verteilt auf dem ganzen system und nicht nur auf den user beschränkt
<leszek> dachte es hätte mittlerweile einer nen programm geschrieben, dass die standard rechte der dateien speichert und diese bei bedarf wiederherstellen kann
<bullgard6> "Früher" hieß der Befehl zum Starten des NetworkManagers »~$ sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start«. Wie heißt er richtig in Ubuntu 12.04 mit Upstart?
<dAnjou> sudo service <service> <befehl>
<apollo13> s/<service>/<action>
<bekks> leszek: Wenn die UID/GID nicht in der /etc/passwd bzw /etc/group gefunden werden kann dann werden nur Zahlen dargestellt.
<ppq> s/<action>/network-manager/
<mnass> was ist whoopsie?
<dAnjou> apollo13: an der stelle steht für gewöhnlich der name des services. was soll action sein?
<apollo13> dAnjou: ups :þ
<drahti> hallo
<ppq> hi drahti 
<drahti> hat :-)
<ppq> geklappt? ja ;)
<ppq> schilder doch mal alles ganz genau, von anfang bis ende :)
<drahti> hat jemand eine idee wie ich diesen nouveau treiber gegen den nvidia ersetzen kann
<bekks> Ja.
<drahti> oh von anfang bis ende?
<bullgard> mnass: whoopsie ist ein neues Fehlerberichtssystem von Ubuntu.
<ppq> dazu musst du einfach nur das paket 'nvidia-current' installieren, wenn du eine aktuelle nvidiakarte hast (welche?). danach noch ein 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<drahti> zuerst hab ich ja nur auf 1204 geupdatet
<ppq> drahti: ^
<drahti> ja so einfach ist es längst nichtmehr :-(
<bekks> Doch.
<Guest60256> hallo
<drahti> tatsache ist aber das mein schleppi immerwieder den nouveau treiber benutzt und das obwohl er deinstalliert, blacklisted und gelöscht ist...
<drahti> weis einfach nimmer weiter...
<bekks> Wenn der Treiber gelöscht wäre, könnte er nicht benutzt werden.
<drahti> wo stehen denn solche module drinn die gleich als erstes beim booten geladen werden 
<drahti> ?
<ppq> drahti: hast du irgendwas manuell installiert? hast du deine xorg.conf bearbeitet: wenn ja, pack sie bitte in einen pastebin. woran machst du fest, welcher treiber benutzt wird?
<drahti> lsmod
<ppq> drahti: und wenn du schon dabei bist, gleich noch ein 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' hinterher
<bekks> Das sagt nur, dass das Modul geladen ist.
<drahti> rmmod sagt aber das das mod. benutzt wird
<drahti> mist hier hab ich nur 1 konsole :-(
<ppq> drahti: strg+alt+f2
<ppq> oder 3, 4, ...
<drahti> es ist eine recoveryconsole
<ppq> ja, getty sollte trotzdem auf den anderen ttys laufen
<drahti> hmm
<ppq> naja, zur not halt irssi in screen neu starten
<drahti> bis gleich
<drahti> return
<drahti> again
<bullgard> ppq: Funktioniert. --  Danke!
<drahti> soooo?!? pastebinit gibts das via apt?
<ppq> bullgard: ?
<ppq> achja
<ppq> drahti: ja
<ArtNo> Falls wenig los ist, könntet ihr mir helfen, mein Samsung Galaxy S2 zu erkennen. Ist wohl auch unter LTS 12.04 nicht gemountet. Ich hatte das Problem schon in der alten LTS und hoffte, nach Upgrade würde es sauber erkannt.
<bullgard> :-)
<bullgard> ArtNo: Mounten kann man im wesentlichen Partitionen.
<ArtNo> ic bullgard 
<bullgard> ArtNo: Was meinst Du mit "erkennen"?
<DreamThief> ArtNo: ich möchte wetten, dazu hat onkel google schon dutzende treffer ^
<DreamThief> ArtNo: http://www.the-computer-geek.co.uk/?p=435
<kubine> Title: Connect Samsung Galaxy S2 to Ubuntu 12.04 « The Computer Geek (at www.the-computer-geek.co.uk)
<drahti> so...
<DreamThief> hilft das evtl. schon?
<ArtNo> DreamThief, die Treffer führen blöderweise vor allem zu Videos, wie man Ubuntu auf dem Galaxy installiert. / bullgard : mit erkennen meine ich, dass ich das Gerät wie ein externes Laufwerk ansprechen kann und z.B. die Bilder oder Tondateien runterholen oder neue rauftun kann. So wie es in Windows auch klappt. Vielleich fehlt mir auch nur ein Treiber oder so.
<drahti> du brauchst jetzt die xorg.conf?
<ArtNo> DreamThief, ich schau mal ob ich es unter Unity nachvollziehen kann. Danke
<drahti> wie bediene ich denn pastebinit?
<drahti> pastebinit xorg.conf ?
<ppq> drahti: 'befehl | pastebinit' oder 'pastebinit /pfad/zur/datei'
<drahti> oder?
<drahti> ok...
<ppq> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ppq> aber das los ist wichtiger
<ppq> *log
<drahti> 1029054
<drahti> siehst du da was ?
<drahti> ist die normale von der aktuellen nvidia fabrizierte
<drahti> nun noch die xorg.log?
<bullgard> ArtNo: Wenn Du das Smartphone über ein USB-Kabel an Deinen Rechner ansteckst, dann sollte der von Ubuntu  zur Verfügung gestellte USB-Treiber Dein Gerät erkennen. Du solltest lsusb aufrufen, um das nachzuprüfen.
<ArtNo> DreamThief, ich nehme an, dass der englische Menüpunkt "settings" irgendeinem deutschen im neuen Menü links entspricht. Systemsteuering war es nicht.
<ArtNo> Ja, bullgard , sollte. Ich rufe lsusb auf. Moment bitte.
<drahti> Xorg.0.log hat 1029063
<bekks> Gib uns die URL.
<ArtNo> bullgard, der Befehl findet unter anderem Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II]
<bullgard> ArtNo: Wunderbar!
<drahti> Xorg.0.log hat paste.ubuntu.com/1029063
<drahti> inzwischen hab ich mir bestimmt alles heillos zerschossen ...
<ArtNo> Das hilft mir aber nichts, denn wenn ich das Androidsymbol anklicke dann kommen 13 Ordner, unter anderem DCIM, wo meine Bilder drin sein sollten. Der Ordner erscheint aber leer. (Obwohl er es definitiv nicht ist.)
<ppq> drahti: könnte man fast so sagen. nvidia wird nicht geladen, das schlägt fehl (zeilen 101-105). nouveau, der "fallback" treiber, wird nicht geladen weil er nicht mehr existiert (zeilen 120 ff.)
<ppq> drahti: wie hast du den nvidia treiber versucht zu installieren? von anfang an und schritt für schritt bitte
<bullgard> ArtNo: Über diese Einzelheiten weiß ich nicht Bescheid.
<ppq> drahti: und ein 'lspci -vvv | pastebinit' wäre auch interessant
<bullgard> ArtNo: Im Prinzip solltest Du mit Deinem Dateimanager das auskundschaften.
<drahti> zuerst mittels apt dann als das auch nicht tat hab ich den installer von nvidia drüberlaufen lassen 
<ppq> drahti: DAS war ein großer fehler
<drahti> oh...
<drahti> echt? :-(
<ppq> drahti: die kommen sich sehr gern in die quere, und dann geht gar nix mehr, wie man sieht.
<drahti> und wie pfriemel ich jetzt das wieder auseinander?
<ArtNo> Mit Dateimanage meinst du das, was früher nautilus war bullgard ?
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ja.
<ppq> drahti: wenn du glück hast, kriegst du den noch deinstalliert. dafür musst du den runtergeladenen installer mit 'sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run --uninstall' oder ähnlich aufrufen, guck mal in
<drahti> ich dachte der nvidiainstaller währe gerade sowas foolprofes
<ppq> drahti: nein, gerade das ist er nicht
<drahti> ok...
<drahti> moment...
<ppq> drahti: den dateinamen musst du selbstverständlich anpassen
<bullgard> ArtNo: Dein Dateimanager muß als erstes Dein Galaxy "sehen".
<andi_> r b back
<andi_> he momentmal
<drahti-> ok dann halt so
<drahti-> ok der nvidiainstaller hat gesagt das er alles wieder deinstalliert hat
<bekks> Worauf Du Dich nicht verlassen solltest.
<ppq> drahti: dann zeig jetzt erstmal das 'lspci -vvv | pastebinit'
<drahti-> ok...
<drahti-> moment kommt gleich
<drahti-> 91
<ppq> 91?
<drahti-> paste.ubuntu.com/1029091
<ArtNo> Ja. Das sieht er ja auch ganz unten in der auflistung von Programmen und sonstigem bullgard. Dort kann ich ja auch anklicken und dann kommen die 13 leeren Ordner
<ArtNo> bzw im eigentlichen dateimanger sieht er es ganz oben bullgard 
<bullgard> ArtNo: Warum er die als »leer« anzeigt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht hilft Googlen nach Deinem Smart-Handy.-Typ und Stichwörtern wie Ubuntu u. ä,
<ppq> drahti: ok, alles klar. dann versuch jetzt mal 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' und pack eventuelle fehlermeldungen in einen pastebin
<ppq> drahti: falls du es noch nicht weißt, mit shift+bild-auf (bzw bild-ab) scrollt man im rescue terminal hoch und runter. wenn du mit der maus was kopieren musst, kannst du das paket "gpm" installieren
<drahti-> ah gpm heist der "konsolenmaustreiber"
<ppq> quasi
<drahti-> lange nicht gebraucht 
<drahti-> immer per klickibunti unterwegs gewesen
<drahti-> die meldungen machen mich zuversichtlich es mit einem reboot zu versuchen :-D
<ArtNo> Ich frag ganzs anders. Unter 10.04 gab es Anwendungen, Orde, System und unter System gab es "Einstellungen". Wo finde ich den Punkt Einstellungen unter Unity. Das ist ja eben nicht Systemeinstellungen, sonst fände ich ja auch Drahtlos und Netzwerke", "USB-Verbindung", "SD mit PC verbinden ...
<bekks> Ein reboot ist nicht notwendig.
<ArtNo> Orde = Orte
<drahti-> direckt startx?
<ppq> drahti: in der rettungskonsole kannst du einfach exit tippen, dann wird normal weitergebootet
<drahti-> ok dann bis nachher
<ppq> aber ich würde wohl auch rebooten, zumal man nicht wissen kann, was der nvidia installer da tut/getan hat
<ppq> ArtNo: steck dein telefon mal aus und wieder ein und guck dir dann die letzten paar zeilen von dmesg an. da könnte deine sd-karte mit gerätedatei erwähnt sein
<ArtNo> ppq, einfach ausstecken oder vorher aushängen?
<ppq> ArtNo: vorher aushängen, ja. und tu die relevanten zeilen dann mal in einen pastebin
<ArtNo> ppq, ich scrolle gerade durch. Welche zeilen sind denn die relevanten?
<ppq> ArtNo: ach, was solls. 'dmesg | pastebinit' :)
<ArtNo> bitte ppq http://pastebin.com/U5qjahyQ
<kubine> Title: mBm) [39357.617329] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> ArtNo: oha, dein wlan spammt aber ganz schön rum. das ist außerdem nicht das ganze dmesg. steck mal dein telefon nach dem aushängen aus und wieder ein und schick 5-10 sekunden später den 'dmesg | pastebinit' befehl an
<ArtNo> Ja, das WLA, weiß schon. Sollte ich mal. Ich häng aus und schicke den Befehl per shell ab.
<ArtNo> Mist. Muss erst sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ArtNo> ppq, ob das jetzt noch hilfreich ist, weiß ich erstmal nicht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029140/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ArtNo> vermutlich schon, ich finde ganz am Ende:  usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 5
<drahti> hallo?
<ArtNo> kurz afk, 5 min
<drahti> ppq: ?
<drahti> komm her lass dich mal flauschen :-)
<ppq> drahti: ja?
<ppq> hat geklappt? fein :)
<drahti> mein xorg geht :-))))))))
<drahti> meine güte seit montag dran gepfrimelt...
<drahti> danke :-)
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<ppq> ArtNo: nein, ich sehe da nichts aussagekräftiges
<ppq> ArtNo: sicher, dass du das nach dem *ein*stecken (nach dem ausstecken) gemacht hast?
<sysdef> leszek: SuSE hat so ein programm seit jahren. ich will's aber nicht haben, nicht von denen :)
<sysdef> leszek: ich hatte mal eins angefangen aber ich werde es nicht mal eben wieder finden :s
<Minze> klappt hier wunderbar :)
<sysdef> das automatische sortieren der init-scripte war afaik auch ne idee vom windows aus nuernberg. die hatten das schon in version 7.2 oder so
<ArtNo> ppq, ich stecke es jetzt wieder ein. Reicht das noch aus?
<ppq> ArtNo: naja, das dmesg *nach* dem erneuten einstecken ist von interesse 
<ArtNo> hier bitte, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029161/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ArtNo: guck noch mal nach, ob vllt. noch was interessantes dazugekommen ist
<ArtNo> soweit ich sehe drei neue Zeilen ppq. Nur interpretieren kann ich sie nicht richtig. Ich verstehe nur, dass ein higspeeddevice jetzt erwähnt wird.
<ppq> aso, also keine meldungen zum gerät, k.
<ppq> <ArtNo> Das hilft mir aber nichts, denn wenn ich das Androidsymbol anklicke dann kommen 13 Ordner, unter anderem DCIM, wo meine Bilder drin sein sollten. Der Ordner erscheint aber leer. (Obwohl er es definitiv nicht ist.) <-- mach das bitte nochmal und wirf dann noch einen blick in dmesg
<ArtNo> DCIM ist weiterhin leer ppq 
<ppq> und dmesg? neuigkeiten?
<ArtNo> Frage ppq: soll ich es wieder aushängen und einstecken oder nicht und statt dessen nur nochmal den dmseg befehl absetzen?
<ppq> diesmal nur den dmesg befehl
<ArtNo> gut
<ArtNo> da steht IMHO genau das selbe wie vorhin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029173/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> narf. ok
<ArtNo> ppq: narf als ausdruck des resignierens über den sachverhalt oder über meine dummheit, weil ich etwas nicht kapiere?
<ppq> ArtNo: ersteres. :)
<ArtNo> oki. Dann ist erstmal alles ausgespielt und wir wissen nicht weiter? Right?
<ppq> ArtNo: von meiner seite: ja. ich hatte auf dateisystemfehler spekuliert.
<ArtNo> Schade. Danke jedenfalls für den Hilfeversuch ppq . Servus, auf ein andermal
<ppq> viel erfolg noch :)
<bekks> Was sagt denn sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid nach Abziehen, 10s warten, Anstecken, 10s warten?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, weiß jmd wie ich (evtl. mittels ffmpeg) eine mkv in eine m2ts/mt2s (sehe ständig unterschiedliche schreibweisen) datei für das abspielen auf der ps3 konvertieren/demuxen kann?
<WasserDragoon> die qualität sollte sowohl für audio als auch video erhalten bleiben
<WasserDragoon> hatte es schon mittels wine mit tsmuxer probiert, allerdings krieg ich da nen buffer overflow
<dreamon_> WasserDragoon, da frägst besser bei den Jungs von IRC von ffmpeg.. Die habens drauf 
<WasserDragoon> dreamon_: alles klar danke
<ppq> WasserDragoon: extra für die ps3 wird empfohlen: avconv -i input-datei.mkv -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -crf 24 -threads 2 -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -ac 2 -ar 48000 output-datei.mp4
<ppq> WasserDragoon: anmerkung noch: avconv ist der nachfolger von ffmpeg
<ppq> paket libav-tools
<WasserDragoon> ppq: super danke. ist beim mp4 format auch die qualität beibehalten? kenne mich mit dem ganzen hd kram nicht so aus
<ppq> WasserDragoon: es wird reencodet, ein kleiner qualitätsverlust ist also prinzipiell dabei. aber h264 level 4.1 hat schon profile mit sehr hoher bitrate: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264#Level
<kubine> Title: H.264 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> da mach dir mal keine sorgen
<ppq> an den audio-settings kannst du bei bedarf natürlich noch feilen
<ppq> wobei 128kbit/s bei aac schon sehr gut klingen, deutlich besser als mp3 mit 128kbit/s
<WasserDragoon> alles klar danke für die informationen
<ppq> WasserDragoon: du kannst btw. auch versuchen:  avconv -i input-datei.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy output-datei.mp4  # dann wird gar nicht re-encodet
<ppq> aber das video/audio muss dafür natürlich in einem unterstützen codec vorliegen
<WasserDragoon> hm ich werde es einfach mal probieren, falls das nicht klappt kann ich immernoch dein erstes kommando versuchen
<ppq> ja, das erste sollte auf jeden fall gehen
<WasserDragoon> ppq ich sehe gerade libav-tools scheint erst ab precise zur verfügung zu stehen, habe allerdings noch oneiric
<ppq> WasserDragoon: achso, dann ersetz einfach avconv durch ffmpeg
<ppq> syntax ist die gleiche
<Median> Hi Leute 
<Median> ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Rechner meiner Eltern
<ring0> WasserDragoon, falls du lieber eine gui wolltest, könntest du ogmrip nutzen. gibt ein extra paket ogmrip-profiles, mit einem profil extra für die ps3
<Median> habe Ubuntu 12 mit EXT4 installiert
<Median> meine Eltern kamen damit nicht klar, deswegen wollte ich halt XP frisch installieren
<WasserDragoon> ring0: ja das wäre glaube ich angebrachter, leider geht mit der mkv datei keines der beiden befehle
<ring0> WasserDragoon, nur eine idee
<bekks> Median: Und was ist das Ubuntuproblem dabei? :)
<Median> die Partition wurde gelöscht und mit NTFS formatiert
<Median> das Problem ist, XP lässt sich nicht mehr installieren
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Median> fixmbr und fixboot hab ich auch schon gemacht
<bekks> Lösche alle Partitionen, erstell KEINE neuen, und dann installier wie gewohnt XP.
<Median> nach dem ersten Installationsvorgang erscheint nach dem Neustart : Unable to load operatiing system
<ppq> Median: wenn du von der ubuntu desktop-cd startest und mit gparted eine neue partitionstabelle erstellst (geht irgendwo im menü), sollte das wie gewohnt gehen
<ppq> alternativ und schneller im terminal mit fdisk ;)
<Median> ok das hab ich noch nicht versucht danke, ich probier das mal aus
<WasserDragoon> ring0: ogmrip kann nur dvds einlesen?!
<ring0> WasserDragoon, ups, tatsache dvd und iso
<WasserDragoon> hm dann teste ich nochmal die beiden befehle und schaue mir die fehlermeldungen mal genauer an
<WasserDragoon> ppq: dein zweiter befehl liefert mir: [mp4 @ 0x1e3cc60] Application provided invalid, non monotonically increasing dts to muxer in stream 0: -83 >= -83
<WasserDragoon> av_interleaved_write_frame(): Invalid argument
<WasserDragoon> und der erste: Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<WasserDragoon> bzgl. der ersten meldung scheine ich pech zu haben: http://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/ticket/222
<kubine> Title: #222 (Remuxing video fails) – FFmpeg (at ffmpeg.org)
<ring0> WasserDragoon, ansonsten gibt es noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HandBrake das kann auch wirklich einzelne dateien und nutzt ffmpeg
<kubine> Title: HandBrake › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> bzgl. der zweiten meldung habe ich mal via apt-cache search nach einem paket gesucht und libfaac0 sowie libfaac0-deb gefunden: libfaac0 ist schon die neueste Version.
<WasserDragoon> danke ring0 ich schau mir handbrake mal an
<ring0> WasserDragoon, sorry wegen dem falschen tip vorhin
<WasserDragoon> ring0 brauchst dich nicht dafür entschuldigen :-D bin für jeden versuch schon dankbar
<wal> hallo. mich stört es, dass man in banshee keine mp3s per drag and drop hinzufügen kann. hat jemand einen rat?
<WasserDragoon> gibts nen unterschied zwischen der endung mp4 und m4v?
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich in handbrake unter destination (übrigens ist das programm komplett in englisch -.-) mp4 eingebe wird es automatisch zu m4v verwandelt
<ring0> WasserDragoon, unter dateiendung: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP4
<kubine> Title: MP4 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<WasserDragoon> heißt also dann hab ich kein ton?!
<ring0> WasserDragoon, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. aber probier es doch aus :)
<WasserDragoon> hm naja dann probier ich das morgen danke schonmal
<digitaloktay> http://tiny.cc/quantal-alpha1
<kubine> Title: QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 - Ubuntu Wiki (at tiny.cc)
<digitaloktay> servus
<ring0> servus, was willst du uns mit dem link sagen?
<monk> hallo
<Guest46520> gibt es die repository dateien von ubuntu zum download?
<bekks> Sonst könnte man ja keine Updates machen.
<bekks> Die liegen auf jedem Paketmirror, nur was willst du so damit? :)
<Guest46520> auf meinem neuem PC ging ubuntu nicht, deshalb hab ich fedora installiert. ich möchte aber die programme vom ubuntu paketmanager in fedora installieren können
<bekks> Kann man nicht.
<Guest46520> wieso nicht?
<Guest46520> ich dachte in linux geht alles
<bekks> Weil Fedora und Ubuntu unterschiedliche Paketmanager verwenden.
<bekks> Völlig andere Softwaremanagementsysteme.
<Guest46520> kann ich nicht die universe repositories auf meinen PC installieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<Guest46520> und wie installieren ich dann zB gnome-player auf fedora?
<bekks> Das musst Du bitte den Support von Fedora fragen.
<DreamThief> ^^
<wal> wie kann ich in banshee denn einen ordner wiedergeben? wenn ich das importiere, dann fügt der das bei "Musik" irgendwie zwischen 200 stücken hinzu.
<dude> hi
<bekks> wal: Ordner kann man nicht wiedergeben. Man kann nur alle Dateien wiedergeben, die dort drin sind. Und genau das macht banshee, wenn es vorher 200 Tracks aus dem Ordner importiert.
<wal> bekks: ja ok, wie gebe ich alle dateien in einem ordner wieder? ich importiere es und es ist irgendwo kreuz und quer in der gesamten bibliothek
<bekks> wal: Dann füge den Ordner nicht zu deiner Bibliothek hinzu sondern zu deiner Playlist.
<wal> bekks: der fügt das _immer_ zur bibliothek hinzu.. wie imporitere ich direkt in ne playlist?
<DreamThief> drag & drop? ^^
<bekks> Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich nutze banshee nicht.
<wal> DreamThief: das geht nur bei rhythmbox, bei banshee nicht mehr
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> gut.
<wal> und rhythmbox stürzt hier immer ab
<DreamThief> ich nutze weder banshee, noch rhythmbox
<wal> was dann?
 * bekks nutzt amarok
<DreamThief> null praktische erfahrung in den letzten jahren
<DreamThief> ich nutze mpd
<DreamThief> + frontend
<wal> amarok ist mir zu kompliziert
<wal> dauert ewig bis ich mich da zurecht finde
<bekks> Hu?
<wal> mit dem ganzen wikipedia müll
<DreamThief> hö?
<bekks> Dann hast du ein anderes amarok als ich.
<bekks> Ein GANZ anderes.
<ring0> wal, du könntest mal einen blick auf quod libet werfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quod_Libet
<kubine> Title: Quod Libet › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wal> ring0: naja.. banshee ist standard und es gibt keinen weg einen ordner mit mp3s eben abzuspielen?
<ring0> wal, keine ahnung, ich nutze es nicht
 * bekks nutzt amarok.
<ring0> wal, übrigens ist banshee in 12.04 kein standard
<wal> oh, was dann?
<ring0> rhythmbox
<wal> ach ok.. aber das stürzt hier dauernd ab
<ring0> welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<wal> 12.04
<ring0> wal, dann sollte die rhythmbox version ja aktuell sein. bleibt wohl nur einen workaround zu finden oder einen anderen player zu nutzen
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-08
<obscura> ich benutze Kubuntu 12.04 und Firefox als Browser
<obscura> wenn ich etwas herunterlade und dann in der Downloadliste auf "Den beinhaltenden Ordner öffnen" klicke, öffnet es den Ordner mit Nautilus (der bei Ubuntu One mitinstalliert wurde)
<obscura> wie kann ich das ändern?
<obscura> finde die passende Einstellung im Firefox nicht
<bunyip> obscura_: was? wo die datei abgelegt werden soll?
<bunyip> ach das weichei ist ja schon weg :/
<obscura_> nee
<obscura_> ich will den Ordner, der die Datei beinhaltet öffnen
<obscura_> Rechtsklick auf den Download im Download-Ordner
<obscura_> das Weichei ist noch da^^
<obscura_> bunyip
<bunyip> im Browser  Bearbeiten/Einstellungen/Allgemein einstellen wo die datei hin soll?
<bunyip> sry, für weichei, weil so viele immer schon nach 2min abhauen :)
<obscura_> nee, das mein ich nicht
<obscura_> ich lade eine Datei mit Firefox herunter
<obscura_> dann gibt es ein Download-Fenster
<obscura_> in dem alle Downloads aufgelistet werden
<obscura_> mit Rechtsklick kann man bei jedem Download den Ordner öffnen, in dem die Datei gespeichert wurde
<obscura_> bei mir benutzt er immer Nautilus (der irgendwie bei Ubuntu One dabei war) statt Dolphin
<obscura_> und ich weiß nicht, wo man das umstellen kann^^
<obscura_> bunyip
<bunyip> einfach nautilus deinstalieren? oder brauchst du unbedingt beides?
<bunyip> ansonsten muss man vermutlich diverse verknüpfungen ändern. ich nutze freiwillig weder gnome noch nautilus.
<obscura_> brauche Nautilus eigentlich nicht, bin mit Dolphin vollkommen zufrieden
<obscura_> aber wurde mitinstalliert und soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibt es noch kein Ubuntu-One-Plugin für Dolphin
<bunyip> hmm, dann frage mal am Tage noch mal, wenn die gnome-fans hier sind, ich vermute das es ohne nautilus geht, es gibt doch eine reine kubuntu, da muss es doch auch funktionieren.
<obscura_> ich hab reines Kubuntu^^
<obscura_> aber anscheinend gibt es seit Ende Mai ein Plugin für Dolphin
<bunyip> obscura_:  es gibt noch #kubuntu-de sind aber nicht viele user drin.
<obscura_> mal probieren
<bunyip> aber die zeit ist ungünstig, schlafen fast alle :)
<AcHji> Morgen ;)
<AcHji> ich brauche eben hilfe und zwar wo lege ich einen cronjob an, der ein skript von mir jeden tag um 1 uhr aufrutft? hatte es mit crontab -e versuch aber irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt und dann hab ichs mit nano /etc/crontab versucht aber hat auch nicht geklappt nun bin ich ratlos...
<tux33> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tux33> AcHji: wie schaut dein cron job aus?
<tux33> AcHji: dein cron job sollte in /etc/crontab rein
<AcHji> der sieht so aus: */1 * * * * root /mein/pfad/zum/skript.sh
<AcHji> habs auch ohne das root versucht und beides bei /etc/crontab und bei crontab -e eingefügt und komischerweise ging das mal ne zeitlang jetzt nicht mehr...
<AcHji> das skript an sich funkioniert wie es funktionieren sollte, beim manuellen ausführen
<AcHji> zum mäusemelken es klappt nicht
<koegs> so wird das script aber jede minute aufgerufen
<AcHji> das wollte ich ja auch
<AcHji> so kann ich es ja auch testen
<AcHji> aber der ruft es leider nicht auf nach jeder minute
<koegs> mach erstmal nen eintrag im script mit "logger", dann sieht du zumindest mal ob das script gestartet wird
<koegs> und zu crontab und nicht funktionierenden scripten, gibt es hier noch nen hinweis auf fehlendes environment, etc. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron#Die-systemweite-Cron-Tabelle-etc-crontab
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AcHji> ich muss mal eben sagen jetzt gerade hat es geklappt
<AcHji> aber warum weiss ich nicht...
<koegs> wie gesagt, benutz logger in deinem skript um zu sehen ob es gestartet wird, der rest ist selbst-analyse deinen scriptes
<AcHji> das skript funktioniert auf jeden fall 
<AcHji> komisch auf einmal führt der den cronjob aus ich versteh das echt nicht wo das problem nun war
<AcHji> wie kann ich mir bei netzwerk unter netzwerk durchsuchen alle freigaben anschauen? der zeigt mir nur den ordner mit windows netzwerk aber nicht den anderen ubuntu rechner...
<AcHji> hab schon also ich geh in den ordner windows netzwerk und dann bei workgroup rechtsklick und mit datei öffnen dann zeigt der mir die anderen rechner an oder geht das auch irgendwie anders?
<tol> hiho
<tol> kennt jemand eine möglichkeit unity-3d per bash zu deaktivieren?
<bullgard6> tol: Meinst Du Unity überhaupt oder genau "unity-3d "?
<mnass> was bedeutet "hole" bei apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030092/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> das er die informationen abholt vom server
<mnass> bin ich dösching ich hab das englisch gelesen lol
<tol> bullgard6: meinte eigentlich unity3d direkt
<tol> sitz an ne thin-client in einer ltsp-umgebung und unity frisst viel zu viel leistung
<tol> und das selbst im 2d Modus (nach Umstellung bei der Anmeldung)
<bullgard6> tol: Ok. Ich bin mit Unity 3D nicht vertraut.
<tol> hab jetzt auf gnome-fallback gewechselt ... und man kann endlich wieder vernünftig arbeiten
<bullgard6> tol: Das hätte ich Dir auch geraten. Aber es ging nicht aus Deiner Fragestellung hervor, daß Du das akzeptieren würdest.
<tol> bullgard6: naja wir sind hier grad noch schwer am probieren
<bullgard6> tol: Viel Spaß!
<tol> bullgard6: und wenn ich noch Zeit hab wird auch xfce noch mal probiert
<jan77> hallo
<tol> jan77: hi
<jan77> wie stabil ist denn btrfs bei 12.04? komme ich wieder an die daten einer mit btrfs formatierten usb-platte ran, oder werden die irgendwann gefressen?
<tol> jan77: stabil schon, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass in der letzten Doku stand das die Tools zur Überprüfung/Wiederherstellung noch nicht implementiert sind
<jan77> damit waere ja dann einer der hauptvorteile nicht vorhanden...
<tol> jan77: also falls es sehr wichtige Daten sind würde ich momentan noch auf btrfs verzichten
<tol> jan77: grad noch mal nachgelesen, fsck funktioniert wohl schon, kann aber noch nicht alle dateisystemfehler beheben
<jan77> tol: ja, die version im ubuntu repository ist auch noch von 2010...
<tol> jan77: die würde cih auf keinen Fall nehmen, das letzte Update ist laut wiki auf kernel.org von März dieses Jahr 
<tol> *ich
<tol> jan77: warum willst du eigentlich so dringend btrfs benutzen?
<jan77> weil ich keinen bock mehr auf datenverlust wegen kaputten bits auf usb-platten hab
<tol> jan77: seh ich ein, aber warum dann nich ext3/4? Die sind gut getestet und die Tools laufen wunderbar
<jan77> weil die keine pruefsummen auf den daten haben und somit gekippte bits nicht erkennen koennen
<sdx23> Platten, bei denen regelmäßig Bits kippen, gehören in die Tonne.
<tol> aber was nützt es dir in dem Fall das du erkennst, dass die Daten kaputt sind?
<jan77> sdx23: bei platten im TB-bereich kippen aber nunmal ab und zu bits, weil bei dieser menge aus den wahrscheinlichkeiten fast schon gewissheiten werden
<jan77> tol: btrfs kann man auch mit redundanzen betreiben so weit ich weiss
<tol> jan77: also damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Nutzt du die Platte/n mobil oder nur als zusätzlichen Speicher?
<jan77> beides
<sdx23> jan77: nicht im Regelfall.
<tol> jan77: genau darauf wollt ich hinaus, weil beim Einsatz zu Hause könnte man auch ein Softwareraid laufen lassen
<jan77> ich weiss - das ist aber für (mobile) usb-platten nicht sehr praktikabel
<tol> leider
<tol> jan77: du könntest natürlich auch Sicherungen mit rsync/rsnapshot/unison machen
<tol> jan77: da tut dann auch ein Datenverlust nich mehr so doll weh
<jan77> da muss ich aber selber aktiv werden ("ach, mach ich morgen..."), mit pruefsummen und redundanzen nicht...
<sdx23> RAID ist kein Backup. Wenn du die Datei löscht, ist sie genauso hin, da hilft die Redundanz kein bisschen...
<tol> jan77: naja einmal ein Script geschrieben und dann als cronjob... da brauchste dich um so gut wie gar nix mehr kümmern
<jan77> und wo bleibt da der (frickel-)spass? :-)
<tol> sdx23: stimmt, aber bei RAID1 kann man immer noch drauf hoffen das nicht beide Dateien kaputt sind
<tol> jan77: und ich dachte du wolltest nich selbst aktiv werden ;)
<sdx23> tol: ich sprach nicht von kaputt. 
<jan77> ja, aber benutzerfehler gibt's immer
<tol> jan77: ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ZFS, welches auch noch Prüfsummen bildet. Aber wie da die Unterstützung unter Linux aussieht kann ich dir nich sagen
<dadrc> Eher nicht vorhanden.
<tol> sdx23: jaja, die Fehler in OSI-Schicht 8, aber wenn man die Platten alleine nutzt, denkt man hoffentlich drüber nach bevor man was löscht
<dadrc> Lizenzgezicke. Gibt dann und wann mal Projekte, die das versuchen, aber ich weiß von keinem, das für Production taugt
<jan77> zfs ist stabil in freebsd
<dadrc> Ja, Ubuntu ist aber nicht FreeBSD
<jan77> dadrc: achsooooo.... :-D
<sdx23> tol: Menschen machen Fehler. Und mit vernünftigem Backup ist Raid vielmehr nur noch als Luxus anzusehen. Aber die Diskussion wird ot.
<tol> sdx23: okay, btt
<tol> jan77: um zum Punkt zu kommen: lies dir hier https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page mal die Fakten durch, und entscheid dich dann ob du es nutzen willst
<kubine> Title: Main Page - btrfs Wiki (at btrfs.wiki.kernel.org)
<jan77> tol: ja, nee - hab mich schon dagegen entschieden (noch...)
<tol> jan77: wegen Unterstützung?
<teetee> guten Tach, bekommt man hier nur reines ubuntu support oder geht auch fancontrol? denn unter ubuntu dreht der lüfter zu laut o.O
<teetee> hab schon was probiert, jedoch werden mir die module nicht angezeigt && bin ein noob
<dadrc> teetee, solange das auf einem Ubuntu läuft und du keine fremden Pakete da reingebaut hast, können wir uns das gerne mal angucken
<dadrc> teetee, kennst du wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lüftersteuerung ?
<teetee> also.. ich hab ein pavilion dv6, habe mir fancontrol aus dem software center geladen und lm-sensors
<teetee> jop da war ich auch schon,... bei fancontrol bekomme ich : Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<teetee> Error: Can't read configuration file
<teetee> mit "pwmconfig" There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<dadrc> teetee, pwmconfig mit sudo gestartet?
<teetee> obwohl er mir coretemp z.B. angezeigt hat und ich es mit :  sudo modeprobe coretemp geladen habe
<teetee> ja alles als root
<teetee> kannst du villeicht mal über teamviewer rein schauen?
<dadrc> wenn pwmconfig nichts findet, kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen, sorry.
<teetee> also ist es unmöglich?
<dadrc> Ich wüsste zumindest nicht, was man da noch versuchen kann
<teetee> :(
<jan77> tol: ja
<superhonk> +bekks: Hallo, falls dich die Lösung für mein "Problemchen" von gestern interessiert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/baustelle-gvfs-mount/5/#post-4470872
<kubine> Title: gvfs-mount › Rund ums Wiki › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> superhonk, lösung preisgeben ist auf jeden fall immer löblich :)
<basti_> hey
<basti_> programmiere unter eclipse-cdt und Eclipse zeigt mir an beim include von iostream: Unresolved inclusion: <iostream>
<basti_> ist ein C++ Projekt
<basti_> wie und wo kann ich den Pfad richtig setzen?
<basti_> auf Arbeit hats geklappt..hab hier eclipse installiert und da funktioniert es nicht auf Anhieb
<basti_> :/
<vectory> #eclipse
<vectory> oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic zb
<basti_> das ist mehr als peinlich...
<basti_> g++ ist nicht drauf, nur der gcc. War mir sicher das ich das drauf gemacht haette
<basti_> :)
<BenLue> Gibt es fuer Ubuntu nen Editor mit spellcheck?
<hdp> Ja klar.
<dAnjou> hdp: welchen?
<BenLue> gedit
<BenLue> muss man aber glaub ich erst einstellen
<temp_nick> hallo. ich benutze mate und würde gern die recent documents deaktivieren. geht das irgendwie?
<dAnjou> dann bitte erstmal ein "cat /etc/issue" bitte
<temp_nick> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<dAnjou> ich schätze mal, dass mit der abschaltung von zeitgeist alles getan ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist
<kubine> Title: Zeitgeist › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<temp_nick> ok danke, das werde ich mal probieren. war das /etc/issue wegen mint-usern?
<dAnjou> ja
<temp_nick> alles klar
<meho> hi, habe folgendes problem mit vsftpd bei Versuch der Verbindung bekomme ich diese Meldung: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<beaver74> meho, steht doch da.. wenn ich das richtig deute läuft dein FTP-Server in einer Chroot, und / der Chroot-Umgebung scheint Schreibrechte zu haben, was vsftpd bemängelt.
<meho> beaver74, ich möchte das die user in ihren homes schreibrechte haben, aber das sie dennoch nicht ihre homes verlassen dürfen also muss ich sie chrooten. oder?
<beaver74> meho, so wie das lese hat das / vom Server selber Schreibrechte.. du möchtest das dort liegende /home/[USER] mit diesen Rechten.. aber nicht der gesamten Umgebung geben.
<meho> beaver74, hmm wie soll ich das vsftpd beibringen. willst du dir kurz meine vsftpd.conf anschauen?
<beaver74> du kannst sie uns hier gerne mal pasten.. ich selber kenne mich mit vsftpd aber nicht wirklich aus
<beaver74> meho, wo liegt denn die Chroot.. die vsftpd nutzt?
<meho> beaver74, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408792/
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> meho, gib mal bitte ein 'ls -l /var/run/vsftpd' und 'ls -l /var/run/vsftpd/empty' durch.
<beaver74> meho, Zeile 136 - 140 scheint relevant zu sein.
<meho> meho@home-server:/$ sudo ls -l /var/run/vsftpd
<meho> insgesamt 0
<meho> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 40 Jun  8 16:14 empty
<meho> meho@home-server:/$ sudo ls -l /var/run/vsftpd/empty
<meho> insgesamt 0
<meho> beaver74, soll ich dem ftpuser schreibrechte für den ordner empty geben?
<meho> beaver74, ah der soll keine schreibrechte haben. hat er auch nicht.
<beaver74> meho, hm, und der Benutzer ist nicht in der Gruppe root?
<meho> beaver74, ne der gehört nur zur gruppe: www-data
<beaver74> meho, du wirst in oder an /var/run/vsftpd die Rechte ändern müssen.. welche und wo kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da das aber alles einfach wieder rückgängig zu machen ist, würde ich mich da jetzt einfach auslassen.
<meho> beaver74, okay danke.
<beaver74> Gerne, und viel Erfolg.
<leszek> hi
<beaver74> meho, in #vsftpd könntest auch die Frage auch noch stellen
<beaver74> -auch
<meho> beaver74, oh super danke
<Eldorado> hi, ich habe ubuntu 10.10 und wollte ein wenig die perfomance erhöhen, gibt es ein areitsflächen design oder so was weniger resourcen zieht? und wie schaut das mit den Arbeitsflächen aus,  wenn ich da auf eine reduziere,  geht davon auch die performance hoch?
<leszek> Eldorado: raleigh gtk theme sieht kacke aus benötigt aber fast kein arbeitsspeicher. Was die virtuellen Arbeitsflächen angeht, so denke ich das eine Reduzierung nicht viel bringt
<ring0> Eldorado, dir ist bewusst, dass es für ubuntu 10.10 seit 10. april 2012 keine updates mehr gibt? ich rate dringend ein upgrade oder eine neuinstallation durchzuführen
<Eldorado> muss ich dieses raleigh gtk noch extra downloaden?
<Eldorado> das problem ist, das meine hardware ein update nicht standhalt^^ hatte mal überlegt auf 10.04 zurück zu gehen, aber dann müsste ich neu installieren, oder könnte ich dann alle programme und einstellungen mitnehmen?
<Eldorado> naja, ich bin mal wieder weg bye
<ppq> dreamon: nvidia-current bleibt innerhalb von ubuntu 12.04 auf der gleichen version bzw. kriegt nur bugfixes. -updates wird stetig mit neuen von nvidia releasten treibern geupdatet. sollte beides gehen, im zweifelsfall nimmst du nvidia-current
<sincex386> Schönen Abend
<dreamon> ppq, Ok. habe bei ATI mit der current schon eine Bauchlandung gemacht.Ging dort nicht.. mal schauen obs nun läuft bei der Nvidia.
<NFisher> nabend zusammen.. 
<NFisher> mein flash Player stürzt ständig ab, was kann ich tun? (Ubuntu 10.04LTS)
<NFisher> google spuckt nix brauchbares aus
<apollo13> flash deinstallieren
<NFisher> hmm..
<NFisher> Adobe stellt den Linux-Support fürn Flash-Player ein OO WAHT!
<apollo13> ja adobe kommt halt drauf dass flash tot ist
<NFisher> naja geht so oder? (YT!)
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> abend
<mus4> Hallo, wie kann man herausfinden, weshalb ich die Meldung "Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" bekomme
<Fuchs> weil da ein Programm laeuft, welches das blockiert (Paketverwaltung) 
<Fuchs> siehe lsof | grep dpkg 
<Fuchs> wenn nicht: sudo vergessen? 
<pinco> Hallo!
<pinco> und guten Abend...
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> pinco, abend
<pinco> könnte mir vielleicht jemand bei der Installation/Inbetriebnahme meines usb - sticks "D-Link DWA 131" helfen? hiermit: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-karte-laesst-sich-nicht-installieren/#post-2699444 bin ich leider nicht weit gekommen...
<kubine> Title: Wlan Karte lässt sich nicht installieren › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<pinco> alle schon im bett? =)
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> kann man eigentlich bei ubuserver 12.04 in rescue modus das rootfs resizen?
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> pinco, ne leider vor der shell
<pinco> :/
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> Weiß wer wie man im rescue modus rootfs resizen kann geht sowas?
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> Fuchs, Hast du eine Ahnung? wie man nachträglich auf einem Remote-System das Root fs von 10 GB auf Mehr vergrößern kann?
<pinco> hmm schade. tschö
<dio88> Guten Abend, ich habe mal (wieder) versucht mir eine VPN aufzubauen. Habe VPN-Server und VPN-Client nach dem wiki.ubuntuusers eingerichtet. Jedoch bekomme ich immer Fehlermeldungen 'VPN Connection Failed'. Syslog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408797/
<obscura> mal eine ganz blöde Frage
<obscura> wenn ich ein Distro-Upgrade mache
<obscura> werden da nur alle Pakete aktualisiert (was ich ja auch mit der alten Distro könnte) oder wird auch die Zusammenstellung der Pakete geändert (Vorinstalliert etc)
<tic77> Hallo, kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, welche Pakete zuletzt installiert wurden?
<Ayaa-x-Kiiko> kennt sich hier einer mit servern aus?
<dAnjou> Ayaa-x-Kiiko: ich kenn mich ganz doll gut mit servern aus!
<obscura> tic77
<obscura> ich weiß nicht, welche Desktopumgebung du benutzt, aber die Paketverwaltung Muon für KDE hat einen Verlauf
<tic77> obscura, kein desktop
<obscura> also Muon zeigt bei mir im Verlauf auch die Pakete an, die ich per Konsole und apt-get installiert/deinstalliert habe, also gibt es wohl auch eine Logdatei
<obscura> tic77
<beaver74> tic77, die sollten in /var/log/apt/history.* liegen
<tic77> */var/log/apt sieht ganz intressant aus ^^
<beaver74> ja :)
<Sardah> Hallo, habe ein Netbook mit 512 MB Ram, nutze Ubuntu Maverick 12.04 und ich wollte die Performance steigern. Mangels einer Grafikkarte sah ich nur, dass ich die Desktopperformance steigern kann mit einer anderen umgebung. Habe dazu lxappearance installiert. Was muss ich da nun einstellen, dass der Desktop so wenig wie möglich ressourcen verbraucht?
<beaver74> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning schau mal ob du hier etwas findest, Sardah 
<Sardah> Ja, da habe ich ja dann auch diesen Link hier her. :http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Design_anpassen
<Sardah> Da wird zwar erklrt wie ich das umstelle. Aber nicht was ich genau einstellen sollte.
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-09
<sincex386> Help
<sincex386> Guten Morgen
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] /var/log/bootl.log enthält die Zeilet " * Starting regular background program processing daemon." Ist damit atd gemeint?
<bullgard6> man atd hat mich nicht erleuchtet.
<bullgard6> Grr! Tippfehler! Noch einmal: [Ubuntu 12.04] /var/log/bootl.log enthält die Zeile: "* Starting deferred execution scheduler." Ist damit atd gemeint? 'man atd' hat mich nicht erleuchtet.
<musca> bullgard6: vielleicht erleuchtet Dich 'man cron'
<bullgard6> hm
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Habe deine frage nicht mitbekommen.. könntest du nochmal?
<bullgard6> musca: Dein Hinweis war falsch.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ich verstehe Dich schlecht. Welche Frage hast Du nicht mitbekommen? Die Frage "[Ubuntu 12.04] /var/log/bootl.log enthält die Zeile: "* Starting deferred execution scheduler." Ist damit atd gemeint?"?
<dreamon_> Bin gerade erst online.. und hab was von cron gelesen.. mehr nicht, daher dachte ich fragst mal nach vielliecht kannst helfen
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ach so. Verstehe. Ich habe das Problem inzwischen gelöst. --  Danke!
<jottbe2> Hi
<musca> bullgard6:  mein Hinweis war ja mit einem "vielleicht" versehen, was war es denn jetzt wirklich?
<bullgard6> musca /etc/init/atd.conf .
<musca> k, thx
<bullgard6> Warum benötigt Ubuntu 12.04 einen Dämon »cat«? Er wird durch die Kommandozeile /bin/cat aufgerufen. 
<bullgard6> (Ubuntu 10.04.4 hat den nicht benögit.)
<apollo13> wenn würde der catd heißen und weder noch existiert als daemon
<bullgard6> apollo13: Was Du sagst, stimmt nicht.
<apollo13> bullgard6: sagst du, aber da liegst du zu 99% falsch
<apollo13> bullgard6: guckst du hier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/coreutils/filelist und zeig mir wo du dort nen daemon binary siehst
<mus4> Hallo ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 Server installiert und bin gerade dabei ein Problem mit iptables zu lösen, da ein eigentlich funktionierendes Skript nur Fehlermeldungen auswirft. Ich wollte dazu mit "ls -la /lib/modules/*/kernel/net/*/netfilter/"  und lsmod nach den entsprechenden Modulen gucken. Leider ist /lib/modules leer und lsmod gibt mir nur ein "Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory" Wo finde ich diese Module nun?
<ppq> mus4: ist das zufällig ein v-server?
<mus4> nee normaler root
<ppq> mus4: was sagt denn uname -a?
<mus4> Linux xxxxxxx.com 3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Thu Mar 29 09:48:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ppq> mus4: wende dich an deinen hoster, bei OVH ist das ein bekanntes problem. das hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, sondern mit den images, die die ausliefern.
<ppq> siehe auch http://forum.ovh.de/showthread.php?p=68092
<bullgard6> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031712/
<mus4> ppq, danke, dann versuche ich mal ohne grsec zu starten
<obscura> ich besitze ein Laptop und nutze Konversation, den IRC-Client für KDE
<obscura> wenn ich das Laptop zuklappe, schaltet das Laptop in den Standby-Modus
<obscura> aber ich werde dann nicht ordnungsgemäß vom IRC abgemeldet, was dazu führt, dass dann häufig mehrere "obscuras" in den IRC-Channeln sind, wenn ich es wieder aufklappe
<obscura> kann ich den Standby-Modus so modifizieren, dass vorher noch ein Skript ausgeführt wird, das mich ordnungsgemäß abmeldet?
<obscura> also vom IRC
<Fussel> obscura, konversation ist doch so n multimessenger?
<obscura> nee, nur für IRC, Kopete ist der Multimessenger von KDE
<obscura> Fussel
<Fussel> oh achso
<obscura> aber ich will ja nur wissen, ob ich den Standby-Modus irgendwie so einrichten kann,  dass er meinetwegen ein Skript ausführt, das mich im IRC abmeldet^^
<Fussel> therotisch geht das bestimmt, aber frag mich nicht wie :)
<Fussel> aber normalerweise pingts einem aus, wenn man nimmi erreichbar ist
<Fussel> nach n par minuten
<obscura> ja, aber das dauert immer etwas und häufig tauch ich dann mehrmals auf^^
<Fussel> obscura, die zeit reicht halt nimmi dich richtig abzumelden, du willst ja so schnell wie möglich in den stand-by
<ppq> obscura: das geht, du hast dafür aber einiges zu lesen vor dir :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<Fussel> *mitles*
<obscura> den Artikel kenn ich, dachte mir könne einer sagen, wie es direkt geht
<ppq> Fussel: im standby werden programme nicht geschlossen, deshalb trennt konvi die irc-verbindung auch nicht. und dass es mehrere obscuras gibt beim wieder aufklappen liegt daran, dass man bei freenode erst nach einem timeout von ca. 4 minuten rausfliegt ("ping timeout")
<obscura> aber dann muss ich da wohl durch^^
<Fussel> achso, stimmt ja, wird ja erst garnicht geschlossen
<Problemsolves> Hey
<Problemsolves> habn problem unter 12.04LTS, fünf oder mehr läuft nicht sagt mir immer Speicherzugriffsfehler im terminal bin am ende kann einer helfenß
<Problemsolves> befehl glines...
<deem> fünf oder mehr läuft nicht?
<Problemsolves> right
<Problemsolves> Hab vor 2Jahren meinen Onkel auf Ubuntu gebracht, wenn er das Spiel nicht hat will er wieder 10.04 und das muss nicht sein wegen der kleinigkeit :P
<Fussel> was issn fünf? oder welche fünf?
<Problemsolves> fünf oder mehr ist ein kleines logikspiel
<Problemsolves> originalname "glines"
<Fussel> sachen gibts
<sdx23> man suche bei Launchpad nach einem Bugreport.
<ppq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/995281
<Problemsolves> lese mich mal eben rein ;) Danke leute
<ppq> "I just tested the patch from Carey Underwood (see #10). It works like a charm." wird wohl noch dauern, bis ein update das problem behebt
<Problemsolves> Okay behelfmäßig sollte das hinhauen
<Problemsolves> dann nurnoch warten 
<Problemsolves> alles klar bin dann wieder raus wünsche euch allen ein schönes (hoffentlich sonniges) restwochenende :)
<ppq> Problemsolves: wenn er erstmal weiter 10.04 nutzt, kann er auch mitte juli, wenn 12.04.1 rauskommt, direkt von 10.04 aus darauf upgraden
<Problemsolves> Ahh
<Problemsolves> wunderbar
<Problemsolves> so muss nun bin in eile :) byye
<basti> gibt es ein programm, um alle kontakte eines nokia 6303c auf dem rechner zu sichern? 
<leszek> hi
<BenLue> re
<BenLue> Ich habe mir mal Apache installiert. Wie kann ich jetzt local html files erstellen und bearbeiten? Im www verzeichniss kann ich ja mit meinem User Acc. keine dateien erstellen oder?
<sdx23> BenLue: Nein. Eventuell suchst du UserDir - kann man aber aufgrund zuweniger Informationen nicht genau sagen...
<roteiro> hallo, unter Systemeinstellungen->Information->Vorgabeprogramme->Web kann ich nur Opera auswählen, obwohl Firefox auch installiert ist. Nach der Deinstallation von Opera ist dort gar keine Möglichkeit mehr gelistet (Links werden jetzt aber mit Firefox geöffnet). Woher liest der die Einträge ein?
<ubabau> hi @ all
<ubabau> seit dem update auf 12.04 funktioniert unity bei mir nicht mehr richtig. mir fehlt insbesondere die "skalierfunktion" -> klick auf den starter -> minimierte ansicht aller offenen fenster.
<ubabau> habe schon unity reset versucht hat aber nicht gesbracht
<ubabau> s
<toddy> roteiro: ich gehe mal von aus, dass es aus der ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list kommt
<roteiro> toddy: danke, ich werde mal schauen
<cormen> Hallo
<cormen> ich habe eine Apple Tastatur mit en Layout, leider funktioniert die Taste mit dem Hochkomma und den Anfuehrungszeichen nicht
<cormen> habe kubuntu 12.04
<cormen> jemand eine Idee wie ich die Taste zum laufen bekomme
<sdx23> ubabau: mal mit einem anderen User versucht?
<ubabau> nein
<sdx23> cormen: Tastatureinstellungen richtig setzen.
<ubabau> hilft mir das weiter?
<sdx23> ubabau: es sagt dir, ob es an deinen Einstellungen liegt oder am System.
<ubabau> ah ok, dann teste ich das mal
<cormen> sdx23: naja, ich habe in KDE schon das richtige Modell eingetragen
<sdx23> cormen: Ganz sicher? Auch mal gegoogelt, ob da andere Leute schon Probleme hatten? Sonst gibt's noch die (mehr oder weniger schöne) Möglichkeit, die Taste per xmodmap umzumappen.
<cormen> sdx23: ich habe eigentlich das gleiche gewaehlt wie in der /etc/default/keyboard
<sdx23> "eigentlich". Gib doch mal die Ausgabe von "lsusb" in einen Pastebin und sag, was du da in KDE genau eingestellt hast, ggf per Screenshot.
<julian__> Hey, ich versuch mit Wine ein Programm zu installieren (einen Android-Emulator [BlueStack]).. Die Installation scheitert mit der Meldung, dass das Programm mindestens 1GB RAM benötigt. Kann man das irgendwie vortäuschen?
<cormen> sdx23: Bus 001 Device 012: ID 05ac:0221 Apple, Inc. Aluminum Keyboard (ISO)
<cormen> sdx23: und in KDE ist Apple Aluminium Keyboard (ISO) ausgewaehlt
<cormen> sdx23: hat sich erledigt, man muss noch ein Layout hinzufuegen ohne Variante, dann geht es wie gewohnt
<cormen> immer noch nervig dass man das bei Linux an mehreren Stellen konfigurieren muss...
<bekks> Wieso an mehreren Stellen?
<cormen> bekks: einmal fuer die virtuellen Konsolen in /etc/default/keyboard, theoretisch dann in xorg, und dann nochmal in deiner Desktopumgebung
<cormen> also Gnome/KDE...
<bekks> In X muss man da eigentlich nichts einstellen.
<cormen> deswegen tehoretisch, man kann, muss aber nicht mehr
<bekks> Selbstverständlich muss man in den virtuellen Konsolen separate Einstellungen vornehmen, wenn man diese parallel zu einer Desktopumgebung nutzt.
<cormen> naja, ich habe ein Keyboard, das will ich konfigurieren
<cormen> und das soll sich dann ueberall gleich verhalten
<cormen> warum will man da einen Unterschied haben?
<bekks> Richtig, aber du willst es auf zwei völlig unterschiedliche Weisen nutzen und deshalb kann man diesen Ansatz überhaupt nicht damit vergleichen, wenn man ein OS vergleicht, dass einen der beiden Ansätze gar nicht kennt.
<cormen> aber meine Tasten haben doch die gleiche Funktion egal welchen Ansatz ich gehe
<bekks> Das spielt keine Rolle.
<bekks> Lichtschalter schalten üblicherweise das Licht ein und aus, deswegen kann man damit (nach geeigneten Baumaßnahmen) zwar auch das Garagentor auf- und zu machen, aber man kann das ohne geeignete Baumaßnahmen nicht ohne weiteres erwarten.
<cormen> der Vergleich hinkt. Bei einer Tastatur will ich dass der Buchstabe der auf der Taste steht im System ankommt
<bekks> Ja, und wenn Du zwei unterschiedliche Systeme (virtuelle Konsolen und graphische Desktopumgebungen) nutzt, musst du das halt naturgegeben an zwei unterschiedlichen Dingen konfigurieren.
<cormen> bekks: und das ist der Punkt den ich nicht verstehe, in welchem Fall moechte man hier einen Unterschied? Daher Frage ich mich warum man die Konfiguration vom Layout nicht an das Keyboard global haengt
<bekks> Weil es Systeme gibt, die keine Tastatur haben, auf denen viele unterschiedliche Nutzer aber eine Desktopumgebung in unterschiedlichen Sprachen einsetzen.
<bekks> Zumal die Konfiguration der virtuellen Terminals eine Sache von ca. 30s ist.
<bekks> Die man ein einziges Mal vornimmt.
<cormen> im Idealfall ja
<cormen> trotzdem hat jeder der Nutzer eine Tatstatur die entsprechend des Layouts funktionieren soll, egal ob der Nutzer sich in einer virtuellen Konsole befindet oder einer Desktop Umgebung
<bekks> Davon würde ich niemals ausgehen, dass das jeder Nutzer so möchte.
<cormen> und zwei Tastaturen mit unterschiedlichen Layouts gleichzeitig zu betreiben waere auch ein Fortschritt
<leszek> hi
<cormen> bekks: mh, was waere ein Szenario wo man mit einer Tastatur unterschiedliche Belegungen haben will? 
<bekks> Woher soll ich das wissen, du hattest doch die Idee? :D
<cormen> bekks: mit zwei Tatsturen, ja. Sicher will dass nicht jeder, aber die Moeglichkeit gibt es momentan einfach nicht
<bekks> Ich kann Dir nicht mehr folgen, sorry.
<sdx23> Zumindest unter X geht das, doch.
<cormen> ja, aber man muss immer umschalten
<cormen> und man kann auch nur das Layout umschalten, nicht aber den Keyboardtyp
<sdx23> Man kann mit xmodmap unterschiedliche Belegungen für beide Tastaturen erzeugen. Wie das weiter mit dem Typ aussieht, habe ich nicht recherchiert. Aber es steht dir ja frei, einen Patch zu schreiben, es ist Opensource ;)
<cormen> und wenn man das us layout zum programmieren gewohnt ist aber auch ab und an eine Mail auf deutsch schreiben muss dann stellt sich die Frage wo man den Kompromiss eingeht
<bekks> strg+alt+shift drücken oder so und in einer anderen Sprache weiterschreiben. Dazu muss man nicht die Tastatur wechseln.
<cormen> sdx23: klar, aber wie es auschaut bin ich der einzige mit dem "Problem" ;-)
<cormen> bekks: wie gesagt, das geht nur wenn der Tatsturtyp gleich ist, dann kannst du das Layout switchen
<cormen> das keyboard model kannst du nur einmal setzen
<bekks> Ja, wenn ich die Tastatur nicht wechsele, reicht es auch vollkommen aus, nur das Layout umzuschalten.
<cormen> aber nicht wenn du zwei Tatsturen hast
<cormen> aber merke schon, bin da die Ausnahme
<cormen> wobei externe Tastatur an Notebook ist der gleiche Fall
<bekks> Was denkst du denn, warum ich dauernd sage, dass du dann einfach nicht die Tastatur zu wechseln brauchst ;)
<bekks> Nö, ist es nicht.
<cormen> doch, oft ist das ein eigenes model weil Belegung leicht anders ist
<bekks> Meine externe dahergelaufene Cherrytastatur hat das selbe Layout wie sämtliche Laptops die ich jemals hatte (abgesehen von den Fn-Tasten die es nur auf Laptops gibt)
<bekks> Ich habe bestimmt schon zwanzig Laptops in meinem Leben gehabt, und nicht einer davon hatte ein anderes Layout als die Schrabbeltastatur die man auf jedem Wühltisch kaufen kann. :)
<cormen> mh, hier ist es genau umgekehert
<cormen> naja, passt schon
<floogy_> Hm, mein computer ist eingefroren und xchat hat wohl meinen nick nicht freigegeben, jedenfalls ist floogy belegt. Wie melde ich mich nun wieder als floogy an?
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv help release
<floogy_> danke
<Fuchs> und das ist eher eine Frage fuer #freenode :p   (ich haette da aber genau gleich geantwortet) 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> da jemand aktuell Deinen nick in Gebrauch hat, wirst Du zwei mal releasen muessen
<Fuchs> und dann bist Du ggf. interessiert an   /msg nickserv help set enforce 
<Fuchs> oh, da das Du zu sein scheinst, kannst Du auch ghost verwenden statt release. 
<floogy_> Hm, bleibe floogy_
<Fuchs> ja, anschliessend noch ein /nick floogy 
<floogy_> floogy :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<Fuchs> dann release zwei mal, wie ich gesagt habe
<floogy_> Ja, hab ich ja
<floogy_> ok
<Fuchs> noe :) 
<Fuchs> sehr schoen, jetzt noch schnell ein  /msg nickserv identify deintollespasswort
<Fuchs> dann ist alles gut. 
<floogy> ja, danke noch mal.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<floogy> Meine Antworten waren zu langsam, wie meistens...
<floogy> Was haltet ihr von großen Festplatten >=2TiB?
<floogy> Im Preiß pro GiB scheinen diese ja teilweise sehr günstig zu sein.
<floogy> *Preis ;)
<catweazle> floogy: 2TB ist o.k. aber darüber könntest Probleme bekommen 
<floogy> Sind die Advanced Format Platten ein Problem für Ubuntu?
<catweazle> das nicht aber über 2TB kannste nur noch mit uefi booten
<dreamon_> Kann man gleichzeitig eine Wlan und Lan Verbindung haben? Um die Bandbreite zu erhöhen, oder beim Ausfall eines der Beden, noch eine Verbindung zu haben?
<floogy> Oft werden da ja über die Schnittstelle transparent 512b sektoren dargestellt, obwohl die Platte intern mit 4k arbeitet. Ist das nicht ungünstig für die Performance?
<floogy> catweazle, booten will ich eigentlich von ssd
<sysdef> catweazle: Ein 64-Bit-Linux kann – ganz ohne UEFI oder gesonderte BIOS-Unterstützung – mit GRUB2 von einer GPT-Partition booten. Es ist also kein UEFI dazu notwendig – die Kopplung von GPT an (U)EFI ist somit nicht zwingend.
<apollo13> dreamon_: ja
<dreamon_> apollo13, Hast du mir eine Anleitung?
<apollo13> dreamon_: uu wiki stichwort bonding
<Minipluto> wenn man „fstrim /“ ausführt und z.B. /opt/ und /home/ auf anderen Partitionen liegen, muss man für die dann noch mal extra fstrim ausführen oder werden die dann mit getrimmt?
<dreamon_> apollo13, Das hier -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln ?
<apollo13> sollte sein
<dreamon_> apollo13, danke
<apollo13> klingt gut ja
<floogy> Was denkt ihr, wie sich im laufe des Jahres die Festplattenpreise noch entwickeln?
<apollo13> floogy: im falschen channel du bist für diese frage *jedihandmove*
<floogy> Ok, ich wechsele damit mal zu ot
<Minipluto> Minipluto: hab mal erst „fstrim -v /“ ausgeführt und dann noch mal mit /home/. Wenn es so sein würde, hätte der dort ja nicht noch mal 30 GB getrimmt ;) hat sich also erledigt
<sate> Hey, bin ich hier richtig in nem Channel wo mal ne Frage stellen kann, wenn ich nen Problem mit Ubuntu habe?
<leszek> re
<sate> wb
<leszek> sate: genau 
<sate> ich hab seit eben booten folgende Fehlermeldung bei einigen anwendungen: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 460: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<sate> rhythmbox, ubuntu-softwarecenter, systemeinstellungen, dürfte alles davon betroffen sein, da alles nichtmehr startet
<sate> und nun weiß ich nicht, wie ich damit umgehen soll :-S
<bekks> Was hast Du denn getan?
<leszek> sate: klingt für mich nach nem linker problem aber nen 64bit system, damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus
<sate> ich habe das System gebooted, vorhin versehendlich das indicator-session deinstalliert, wieder installiert, rebooted und seitdem geht keines der apps mehr
<sate> und als ich "rhythmbox" in die konsole eingetippt habe, hatte ich diesen fehler
<Minipluto> vielleicht erst mal, um sicher zu gehen, komplettes Dateisystem checken?
<sate> wie check ich des dateisystem denn? so eingefuchst bin ich nich
<Minipluto> sate: kannst auf / eine leere Datei namens forcefsck erstellen und dann neu starten, dann werden alle Partitionen gecheckt. Erstellen z.B. im Terminal mit „sudo touch /forcefsck“. Wenn das System vorher nicht abgestürzt ist, wird da wahrscheinlich alles OK sein aber schaden wird es auch nicht.
<sate> ich werd mal rebooten damit. mal schauen. danke schonmal
<Minipluto> gibts da überhaupt eine Ausgabe, wenn man mit splash startet?
<sate> so, bin wieder da, die datei is weg, hat sich aber nichts geändert
<sate> muss ich ubuntu wohl wieder mal neu installiern...
<sate> trotzdem danke =)
<leszek> wird das flashplugin auf 64bit eigentlich in /usr/lib oder /usr/lib64 installiert ?
<Xanacas_> Moin Leute, Kennt jemand ein gutes Ubuntu HPC Cluster System? Ich würde gern ein sehr CPU Lastige Anwendung auf ein Blade Center auslagern
<lun4tic> Hi, gab es nicht mal eine möglichkeit den "HUD" von Unity in Gnome3 laufen zu lassen? finde den Link nicht mehr :(
<Guschtel> Xanacas_: sowas wie Eucalyptus?
<obscura> ich hab ein Notebook mitsamt Touchpad
<obscura> jetzt kann ich plötzlich nicht mehr klicken (weder mit Antippen des Touchpads noch mit den zugehörigen Tasten)
<obscura> und der Zeiger hat die Form einer Hand
<obscura> ist in letzer Zeit schon mal aufgetreten, woran liegt das?
<obscura> bzw wie kann ichs beheben^^
<obscura> bewegen lässt sich der Zeiger btw schon noch
<MarcusX11__> guten abend, ich hab ein verfuchstes problem, ich finde den root Trash nicht.. alle Pages auf denen ich nachgoogle, haben den trash in root/share/.local/Trash. das gibts bei mir auch ncht
<MarcusX11__> *aber nicht
<MarcusX11__> aber dort sind 1,x GB drin, und die sollen von meiner SSD... grml
<apollo13> wenn schon .local/share/Trash
<apollo13> und dann gehörst du gehaut, wenn dort was drin liegt
<MarcusX11__> äh ja genau den pfad meinte ich
<MarcusX11__> nein, den ordner gibts dort nicht
<MarcusX11__> apollo13, hast du eine Idee, warum  dort kein Ordner liegt?
<apollo13> weil root keine Trash haben sollte
<apollo13> wenn dort ein ordner wäre hast du sehr viel blödsinn angestellt ;)
<MarcusX11__> aber .. mh
<apollo13> Trash wird nur von grafischen programmen verwendet, und root sollte niemals nautilus starten oder so
<apollo13> ergo passt es wenn nix dort ist
<MarcusX11__> oho..
<MarcusX11__> stimmt. aber mhh, lass mich nachdenken was ich gelöscht habe.. ich suche schon eine weile nach des problems lösung
<MarcusX11__> jedenfalls ging nach dem leeren des usertrashs das trashIcon nich auf den leeren zustand zurück und die Datei war glaub ich auch nicht mein Eigentum (sudo rm)
<apollo13> rm haut nix in den trash
<apollo13> rm plättet
<sysdef> ausser man hat nen alias angelegt. (schon gesehen^^)
<apollo13> wt…
<sysdef> jupp, und trash/endgueltig loeschen mit unlink
<MarcusX11__> mh.. aber ich hab doch schon früher mal was aus dem root Trash Eimer gelöscht..?
<apollo13> ES GIBT KEINEN ROOT TRASH
<apollo13> sry for caps lock :þ
<MarcusX11__> :P
<MarcusX11__> okok
<apollo13> wie wärs wenn du mal schaust wo die dateien sind die platz brauchen?
<Fuchs> MarcusX11__: es gibt ein paar gute Programme dafuer, `du` fuer die Konsole, oder graphisch z.B. `filelight`
<apollo13> oder baobaobab oder wie das ding heißt
<Fuchs> das waere die Gnome Version, genau 
<MarcusX11__> seltsam. jetzt weiß ichs wieder. ich hab aus Verzweiflung die verschlüsselte Homepartition als backup auf der platte gespeichert gehabt. und dort war ich nicht owner der Datei, sodass ichs mit rm rauswerfen musste
<apollo13> baobab scheinbar 
<apollo13> nach rm liegts aber nicht im trash, glaub mir doch :(
<sysdef> baobab war ne breakdance gruppe in den 80ern :o
<apollo13> das gefühl hab ich auch wenn ich das programm aufmache^^
 * Fuchs haengt sysdef den Sinnlose-Information-des-Tages award um und tapst davon ;p
<sysdef> sinnvolle optionen zu du: du -sh /*
<MarcusX11__> okay, dann glaub ich jetzt, dass der ordner gelöscht ist :)
<sysdef> Fuchs: hey, darauf folgt immer was sinnvolles. gesetz der serie ;p
<apollo13> sysdef: das hast du mit der aussage verbockt *scnr*
<MarcusX11__> wenn hier grad so viele aktiv sind: ich hab ein problem, awesome auszuprobieren. ich bin nach einer anleitung ausm wiki vorgegangen die gnomepanel mit awesome verbindet, die als 12.04 tauglich markiert war. - war es wohl doch nicht.
<MarcusX11__> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Awesome#Awesome-neben-bestehender-GNOME-Umgebung-einrichten
<MarcusX11__> (jetzt kommt mir allerdings der verdacht, dass unity nicht gnome ist und es vllt deswegen ein problem gibt.
<MarcusX11__> Die Fehlermeldung ist "unable to launch "/usr/share/gnome/start_awesome-session" X session --- "/usr/share/gnome/start_awesome-session" not found; falling back to default session"
<MarcusX11__> aber die Datei existiert, da ja selbst von mir erstellt?
<Fuchs> und die Datei ist ausfuehrbar und der Inhalt stimmt auch in etwa? 
<MarcusX11__> bzw. die datei ausm Wiki mit der veränderten Startkonfiguration "start_awesome-gnome-session"
<MarcusX11__> die datei aus der fehlermeldung gibts nicht wohl ein fehler ausm wiki, wie sich in der Diskussionsseite zu dem EIntrag herausstellte
<MarcusX11__> aber die von mir erstellte Datei ist existent und die findet er in dem Ordner auch nicht
<MarcusX11__> mh... in der Tat -rw-r--r--  1 root root  397 Jun  9 01:25 start_awesome_gnome-session
<MarcusX11__> also chmod 744?
<Fuchs> ich weiss nicht, was genau der erwartet, aber der Dateiname stimmt schon mal nicht mit der Fehlermeldung ueberein 
<Fuchs> koennte ein Anhaltspunkt sein 
<MarcusX11__> ja, okay, aber dieses Datei gibts komischerweise auch nicht, obwohl eigentlich von awesome bei installation erstellt werden sollte. aber dafür kommt aus dem wiki die start_awesome_gnome-session ins spiel. Diese wurde aber auch nicht gefunden.
<MarcusX11__> ich probiers mal kurz aus
<MarcusX11__> Fehlanzeige. selber fehler. mhh
<MarcusX11__> (halt mit der Datei ausm wiki, die er nicht findet)
<MarcusX11__> Fuchs, das problem sitzt deiner Meinung nach auch eher woanders, als dass es gnome vs unity betreffen könnte oder?
<MarcusX11__> mh deutsche sprache schwere sprache.. :D
<Fuchs> MarcusX11__: schwierig fuer mich zu sagen, da ich weder noch nutze
<Fuchs> da musst Du wohl auf jemanden anderes warten, oder im ubuntuusers Forum versuchen
<MarcusX11__> okay, ich eröffne dann ein neues Thema. 
<MarcusX11__> was benutzt du?
<Fuchs> etwas das hier komplett offtopic ist, also lassen wir es :) 
<MarcusX11__> aye :)
<MarcusX11__> welchen Fenstermanager verwendet Unity? Compiz oder Metacity?
<ThreeM> compiz
<ThreeM> Unity issn Compiz plugin wenn du so wollst
<MarcusX11__> ahh :)
<MarcusX11__> super, dankeschön ThreeM 
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-10
<Tuxabee> moin
<drahti> moin!
<ppq> moin
<drahti> hallo ppq mein xserver läuft zwar aber extrem hakelig und instabil... weist du woran das liegen könnte?
<ppq> drahti: versuch mal, nen crash zu provozieren, wechsel dann mit strg+alt+f2 in ein tty und dann 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<drahti> paste.ubuntu.com/1033267/
<drahti> kein chrash aber das 
<drahti> error recovery faild gibt mir zu denken...
<drahti> wenns erstmal gekracht hat geht garnichtsmehr... auch kein konsolenwechsel
<drahti> gibts da einen watcht
<drahti> dog oder sowas?
<drahti> -t
<ppq> drahti: nutzt du das paket 'nvidia-current' oder 'nvidia-current-updates'?
<drahti> sollte current sein ohne updates
<drahti> moment...
<drahti> ist ohne updates
<ppq> dann lösch mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf und installier nvidia-current-updates. neu starten kann nicht schaden. nvidia-xconfig diesmal *nicht* ausführen danach.
<drahti> ok...
<ppq> ist ein bug im nvidia-treiber, hat intern irgendwie mit acpi zu tun
<drahti> oh ...
<drahti> muss man aber auch erstmal wissen...:-)
<drahti> sind die amd oder intel gpu's besser unterstützt?
<Fussel> eigentlich die intel, die super unterstützt werden
<Fussel> ist aber eher n thema dann fürs offtopic
<drahti> und von der leistung sind die auf ähnlichem niveau?
<Fussel> intel sind eher nicht zum zocken geeignet
<drahti> aha das wollte ich wissen :-) danke ich bin dann mal neustarten 
<drahti> ppq: :-) thx again 
<drahti> läuft :-)
<Fussel> *freu*
<ppq> oki
<unicom> Hallo - ich habe auf mein system nach grub1 grub2 installiert. Jetzt sehe ich, dass die neuen kernel-headers nicht in grub2 eingetragen werden, sondern nur der alte beibehalten wird, trotz updates - wo was kann man da machen, damit die neuen eingetragen werden?
<sdx23> unicom: Kernel-Header werden nicht in Grub eingetragen.
<sdx23> Falls du das Kernel-Image meinst: Da hat wohl die Kernelinstallation kein Grub-Update getriggert.
<unicom> hm  uname -a eingebe dann kommt 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux - ich glaub das ist nicht aktuell
<sdx23> Welches Ubuntu?
<unicom> 10.04
<sdx23> Ja, da ist 2.6.32-41 aktuell
<malformed> Salute"
<malformed> Ich hab ein lexikon, das leider das hlp-format (windows-help oder so) verwendet, hat jemand eine idee, wie ich die unter (k)ubuntu nutzen könnte? Idealerweise ohne wine
<ppq> malformed: es gibt für linux zwei decompiler für .hlp dateien: delpdeco und winhelpcgi. beide sind seit mindestens 5 jahren nicht mehr aktualisiert worden und lassen sich aufgrund von abhängigkeitsproblemen nicht ohne weiteres installieren. es dürfte wohl wirklich am einfachsten sein, mit wine was zu basteln
<malformed> Okay, schade, ich dachte es gäbe einfach irgend eine "nice to use" gui…
<ppq> für .chm schon, aber .hlp ist einfach *zu* alt :D
<malformed> kann man die irgendwie umwandeln?
<malformed> und welches programm wäre es für chm?
<ppq> malformed: dafür wären ja gerade die beiden besagten programme dagewesen. für chm gibt es gnochm. kann auch gut sein, dass okular das kann.
<malformed> ahcm ist, wie doof :/
<malformed> ohay, das war jetzt peinlich. Das hieß "Ach mist, wie doof"
<catweazle> chmsee ist anscheinend noch in den Quellen
<catweazle> malformed: könntest es mit apt-get installieren
<malformed> ah, schaue ich mal an, vielen dank
<catweazle> oder kchmviewer sehe ich auch grad
<malformed> cool, ich werde mal sehen, ob die "nur" html et cetera können oder auch hlp
<BenLue> Hallo leute, hab heut mein 2. Bildschirm bekommen. Hab ne NVIDIA Karte 400er Serie. Treiber hab ich drauf aber ich bekomm mein Main Bildschirm nicht eingestellt. Einen Ordner habe ich problemlos aufn Bildschirm eins erstellen koennen. Der Bildschirm bleibt aber dennoch Weiss
<malformed> Mist, der kann auch nur chm :/
<BenLue> gleich wieder da. Neustart
<Ubuntu> hey leute :)
<Guest48022> Hab eine Frage jemand da :)
<malformed> War das schon die Frage oder kommt die noch?
<grossing> ja, es ist jemand da. Der nächste bitte ;)
<drahti> moin
<bunyip> der war doch nur 1min hier
<solcero> moin, nöchte gerne mit mdadm nen softwareraid level 1 von einem bestehenden system machen , hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts aktuelles gefunden jemand nen howto oder tipp wie man das anstellt?
<F4rn> Hi, ich hab lucid und will ein spiel installieren, das ia32-libs >=20080808 braucht aber über lucid packetquellen krieg ich nur eine alte version, wie kann ich mir da was neeures installieren?
<sincex386> Warum sieht man hier keinen gesprächsverlauf
<rethus> hi leute
<rethus> ich hab mir ein 12.04 auf einer 80 gb aufgesetzt. bei der installation hab ich lvm mit verschlüsseltem home gewählt
<leszek> hi
<rethus> läuft alles klasse.. möchte jetzt halt nur meine bisherige /home einhängen (1TB platte, unverschlüsselt).
<rethus> brauch da mal paar praxis-tipps, ggf auch ne strategie.
<rethus> hatte schon folgendes überlegt: Da ich auf der 80er kein /home brauche... installier ich nochmal das 12.04 neu. Dann hänge ich meine 2. platte ein, sichere mein .kde-Folder auf der alten Platte nach .kde_old, und kopiere die .kde von der neuen Home auf die alte. Dann die alte home nach /home mounten.. ginge so etwas?
<rethus> die /home von der 80er könnte ich dann einfach löschen und der / hinzufügen.
<rethus> was sagen die Profies... is das gangbar, oder gibts n besseren weg?
<rethus> was mich irritiert... wenn ich im jetzigen System partitionierungs-tool (kde) starte, seh ich zwar eine erweiterte Partition, und darin eine leere 76gb, aber nirgends meine /home
<sysdef> klar geht das. mir erschliesst sich nur der sinn nicht alles ausser /home zu encrypten
<rethus> nein, /home auf meiner alten Partition war nicht encrypted.
<rethus> ich mache gerade praktisch ein upgrade und habe mich entschlossen zu verschlüsseln. jetzt suche ich ein Weg, das sauber so hinzubekommen, dass:
<rethus> 1) meine alte Home genutzt werden kann, damit ich die Daten nicht von der 1TB woander hin kopieren muss
<rethus> 2) der umstieg ins neue System (kde 4.7) sauber abläuft.
<rethus> sysdef: hatte halt noch nie berührungspunkte mit verschlüsselung von /home. daher etwas schwierig für mich
<rethus> kann das system auch nochmal ohne verschlüsselung aufsetzen... und später das home verschlüsseln... wichtig ist in erster linie, dass das Upgrade erstmal sauber durchgeht
<rethus> sysdef: wie würdest du denn die installation auf die 80er Platte machen? "vollständige Festplatte verwenden", und später /home via sdb (die 1TB) einhängen, nachdem man .kde von der neuen /home auf die alte Platte kopiert hat?
<rethus> siehst... ich weiß nicht recht, wo anfange
<rethus> n
<sysdef> 300MB /boot, 15GB /, 2GB <swap>, rest /home, zweite platte auf /data
<rethus> sysdef: und wo hänge ich data dann ein
<sysdef> auf /data :>
<sysdef> oder /media/datengrab
<rethus> sysdef: gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die aktuelle /home einfach durch eine neue zu ersetzen? Sprich... ich würde gerne die /home gar nicht auf der 80er haben, sondern nur auf meiner 1tB
<sysdef> klar. du solltest sicher die /home bei der installation einbinden koennen mit datenerhalt
<sysdef> kannst auch auf eine extra home partition verzichten und sie nachher per fstab einbinden
<sysdef> ich mach aber mal nen schuss ins blaue: deine 80er platte ist eine SSD und ein /home auf der SSD ist wirklich von vorteil
<rethus> ne, keine ssd. ne normale hdd.
<sysdef> baujahr? :o
<sysdef> die koennte deutlich langsamer sein als aktuelle hardware
<rethus> ja, ich weiß. is ja auch nicht so schlimm (vorerst)
<rethus> is aber auch keine Steinalte platte
<sysdef> dann wuerde ich nur 300MB /boot, 4GB <swap>, rest / konfigurieren und /home spaeter in die fstab eintragen
<rethus> hört sich schon mal gut an.
<rethus> aber wie gesagt ist /home noch auf stand kde 4.6
<rethus> wi ebiege ich dass hin? kann mir vorstellen, das dies nicht ohne weiteres funzt
<rethus> einhängen und starten... wäre fein, aber ich wette.. "no chance"
<sysdef> die meissten programme kommen mit alten configs klar, erkennen diese und upgraden sie
<rethus> ja, aber .kde/ selbser
<rethus> außerdem möchte ich die Platte so lange funktionsfähig halten, bis das neue system 100% läuft.
<sysdef> wenn es spackt: mv ~/.kde ~/kde_sik;kill -9 -1
<rethus> gut, soweit auch mein plan... auf der alten partition erstmal .kde sichern nach .kde_old.
<OlMightyG> hallo leute. hat jemand einen tipp, welches tool ich nutzen kann um unter 12.04 zum auslesen der temperaturen meine graka/cpu etc? Vielleicht etwas hübscheres als "damals" lmsensors? 
<rethus> gibt es da noch andere wichtige Verzeichnisse in /home, die ich vorsichtshalber sichern sollte?
<rethus> OlMightyG: gkrellm - nicht hübsch, aber sehr funktionell
<sysdef> rethus: immer, alles.
<OlMightyG> rethus: danke. sieht doch gut aus
<rethus> sysdef: also soll ich die geführte Partition (vollständige Platte) nehmen, und das system erstmal aufsetzen, und dann hinterher die /home einhängen... und die neue /home aushängen.
<rethus> OlMightyG: ja, gibts ein paar themes zu, ist sehr gut einstllbar
<sysdef> mach keine neue /home partition
<sysdef> 15:18 < sysdef> dann wuerde ich nur 300MB /boot, 4GB <swap>, rest / konfigurieren ...
<rethus> ok, also manuelle partitionierung
<rethus> die /boot geht max 254.8MB (ext2)
<rethus> als primär
<sysdef> jupp. die meissten automatischen partitionierungen passen nicht auf deine beduerfnisse. das ist wie hose kaufen :>
<rethus> dann hab ich jetzt hier noch "logisch 79.8GB", wie soll ich die partitionieren?
<sysdef> 250MB reicht auch. assen nen paar alternative kernel drauf
<rethus> unterteilen in SWAP und root?
<sysdef> uh, schmeiss die logische weg
<rethus> ah, ok
<sysdef> wenn du nur 3 partitionen hast brauchst du sowas nicht
<rethus> hatte er schon so voreingestellt
<rethus> hab derzeit nur 3GB ram. meinste 4GB swap reichen?
<sysdef> jupp
<rethus> er fragt am anfang oder ende des physischen speiches positionieren
<sysdef> anfang
<sysdef> partitionen am anfang der platte sind flinker im zugriff
<rethus> ok, bleiben 75GB für /
<rethus> ext4 schätze ich?!
<sysdef> ich rate noch zu ext3. ext4 hat erst vor monaten zu heftigen problemen gefuehrt. aber du nutzt eh instabile software-releases. deine entscheidung...
<rethus> hab ext4 eigentlich schon ne ganze weile und keine Probleme. ich wage es mal
<sysdef> k
<rethus> so. jetzt installiert er erstmal. gleich dann mit init1 starten, und fstab editieren?
<sysdef> kannst auch normal starten und vor der anmeldung editieren und mounten
<OlMightyG> rethus: haste noch ne alternative? hehe krell ist nett, aber irgendwie finde ich kein übersichtliches theme
<rethus> ach du meinst auf Konsole tty2  umschalten
<rethus> OlMightyG: ja, is aber n plasmoid von kde
<rethus> ;)
<OlMightyG> :D
<rethus> unter gnome kenn ich mich nicht aus
<OlMightyG> funzt lm sensors überhaupt unter 12.04?
<OlMightyG> ok
<rethus> aber es gibt doch unter gnome diese zusatz-applets... da gibbet bestimmt eins dabei
<rethus> wie hießen die noch... superkaramba?
<rethus> OlMightyG http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDesklets
<OlMightyG> ich eknn nur gdesklets
<OlMightyG> aber ich hab irgendwie den eindruck, dass da nirgends mehr weiterentwickelt wird
<rethus> oder das gdesklets
<rethus> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Gadgets_for_Linux
<OlMightyG> teste ich mal. kostet ja nichts
<rethus> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<rethus> so, dass is alles, was ich zu dem thema gefunden hab
<rethus> wenn du damit rumspielst, achte aber auf deine cpu auslastung. da die teilweise von "hinz und Kunz" programmiert werden, kann es vorkommen, das cpu schonmal auf 100% springt... hatte ich mal bei superkaramba... weiß aber nicht mehr bei welchem Widget das war.
<Plex> hallo... ich bin seit 2 tagen auf fehlersuche weil bei meinem frisch installierten ubuntu 12.04 internetverbindungen der programme wie firefox, rhythmbox oder softwareverwaltung wahllos auf- bzw nicht aufgebaut werden... und es liegt nicht an meiner hardware, ich habe das system auf nem AMD und INTEL separat getestet. der zugriff aufs lokale netz (freigaben) funktioniert einwandfrei. habe verschiedene dns server ausprobiert - im
<Plex> mer dasselbe problem. schon bei der installation von ubuntu ganz am anfang zeigt mir ubuntu mal an das internet vorhanden sei, und bei einem anderen installationsversuch ist keins vorhanden obwohl nichts geändert wurde. kann es sein das ubuntu da einen grossen bug hat?
<OlMightyG> :D ja, ich brauch die anzeige eh nur für ne kleine repaste aktion die tage und für ein wenig underclocken
<Minipluto> wenn ich ein Terminal starte, um eine mit Gedit eine Datei mit Superuser-Rechten zu editieren, ist es dabei nicht egal, ob ich es mit sudo oder gksudo mache? 
<drahti> im prinzip ist das wurscht Minipluto 
<drahti> würds aber in der konsole machen um dort übung zu bekommen
<Minipluto> danke. Wenn ich das z.B. über alt+F2 mache, ist das selbstverständlich nicht so ;)
<Minipluto> mit der Konsolenübung muss man es aber auch nicht übertreiben
<Minipluto> vor allem während man an wichtigen Dateien rumfrickelt *G*
<bekks> Plex: Ubuntu zeigt nur an, ob eine Netzwerkverbindung vorhanden ist oder nicht. Welche Netzwerkhardware verwendest Du?
<rethus> sysdef: ok, rebootet gerade. 
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand nen tipp wie ich unter nvidia settings die taktfrequenz der karte manipulieren kann? coolbits in die xorg.conf klappt leider nicht
<rethus> OlMightyGreek: ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie es war, aber man musste in der xorg.conf etwas eintragen, damit es in dem nvidia-settings nicht mehr auskommentiert is
<OlMightyGreek> ja.. genau das funzt nicht. ich teste mal nvclock...
<rethus> willste underclocking, oder overclocking?
<OlMightyGreek> underclocking
<Plex> bekks: ich benutze die üblichen 100mbit netzwerkkarten mit realtek oder via chipsatz... router habe ich von netgear... unter windows xp/7 habe ich übrigends null probleme mit dem netz
<OlMightyGreek> hab mein altes notbook schon fast lautlos bekommen unter ubuntu.. ein wenig voltage runter und clock runter in den unteren power-profilen
<OlMightyGreek> rethus: haste tipps? :D
<OlMightyGreek> bzw. hinweise?
<rethus> nö. zu lang her
<rethus> sysdef: k, kiste is jetzt gestartet, un dich bin auf der console
<rethus> als sdb hab ich nur 1,2,3 2 is swap, 3 scheint root, bleibt 1
<Guschtel`> hi, wie kann ich denn dauerhaft das open file limit hochsetzen? Ich hab * soft nofile 8192 * hard nofile 8192 in der /etc/security/limits.conf und dann die pam.d/common-session angepasst (session required        pam_limits.so) Aber trotzdem ist das bei ulimit -n noch bei 1024. Kann mir mal jmd sagen wieso?
<OlMightyGreek> mal so nebenbei: seit den neueren firefox versionen lädt er tabs nicht mehr im hintergrund sondern erst wenn man draufklickt wenn man z.b. eine alte sitzung wiederherstellt. kann man das ändern? also dass er die tabs automatisch einfach alle lädt?
<rethus> wie muss ich .kde kopieren. reicht ein cp, oder muss dass via rsync gemacht werden?
<RedNifre> Halli hallo!
<Guschtel`> ok, es tut doch, sry for the noise
<RedNifre> Wollte mir gerade das Humble Indie Bundle kaufen, bin aber etwas verwirrt, weil das Software-Center mich zu eine website weiterleitet, wo ich das Bundle per PayPal kaufen kann. Wird es dann trotzdem mit meinem Ubuntu-Account verknüpft? Oder wie läuft das ab?
<RedNifre> okay, hat sich erledigt, anscheinend wird es mit meinem account verknüpft.
<Guschtel`> root muss man anscheinend separat setzen
<Plex> also hat hier keiner internetverbindungsprobleme mit ubuntu 12.04 ?
<rethus> nö
<rethus> wat haste? wlan
<koegs> Plex: hast du nie ne Internetverbindung oder fällt die zeitweise aus?
<koegs> baust du direkt ne internetverbindung auf oder gehts du über nen router? wenn ich oben richtig gelesen habe, nutzt du Ethernet und nicht WLAN oder?
<Plex> ethernet ja
<rethus> Plex: geb mal auf der konsole ifconfig ein
<Plex> ich bin selber netzwerkadmin und habe eigentlich alles ausschliessen können , d.h. es muss an ubuntu liegen
<rethus> ach so.. ok. wenn ubuntu, kann es ja nur treiberproblem sein
<koegs> Plex: meine erste frage beantworten, bitte :)
<rethus> lspci ?
<Plex> koegs: die internetverbindung ist "angeblich" immer da... nur wenn ich sie mit diversen programmen nutze wird mal eine aufgebaut und mal nicht... beispiel firefox: manchmal muss ich über 20 mal auf den "nochmal versuchen" button klicken und dann plötzlich erscheint die website... aber wenn ich mich da weiter durchklicke kommt nach kurzer zeit wieder die fehlerseite
<dAnjou> Plex: aha, also dein ISP gibt dir also *immer* ne 100% konstante leitung?
<koegs> das heisst grundsätzlich hat der rechner ne korrekte IP-Adresse, nen Defaultrouter und nen DNS?
<Plex> ich habe noch rechner mit windows xp/7 im netz, damit habe ich keine probleme... und parted magic lief gerade auch einwandfrei mit firefox
<Plex> ja koegs
<koegs> was sagt ein "ping 8.8.8.8" und "dmesg" zum gleichen zeitpunkt?
<Plex> wie lautet der komplette befehl?
<koegs> dmesg
<koegs> bitte in einen nopaste
<koegs> OlMightyGreek: zum Firefox-Problem, das ist eine Einstellung
<Plex> nopaste?
<koegs> z.B. http://pastebin.com/
<Plex> also auf der konsole eingeben: "ping 8.8.8.8 | demsg > datei.txt" ?
<Plex> *dmesg
<Fuchs> nein, das sind zwei separate Befehle 
<Fuchs> dmesg wird mit der Ausgabe von ping nichts anfangen koennen
<OlMightyGreek> koegs: wo?
<Plex> ok
<Plex> also erst "ping 8.8.8.8" und anschliessend "dmesg > datei.txt" ?
<OlMightyGreek> koegs: habs.. man muss erst aktivieren, dass er die letzte sitzung automatisch wieder herstellt, damit das feld freigeschaltet wird, dass er die tabs sofort laden soll
<koegs> OlMightyGreek: Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Tabs erst laden, wenn sie angewählt werden
<koegs> ok
<Plex> also ping auf 8.8.8.8 geht einwandfrei
<koegs> ist übrigens der Google-DNS
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand eine idee, wie ich meine nvidia karte anders takten kann? coolbits geht nicht, egal welcher wert, nvclock startet bei mir gar nicht... :(
<OlMightyGreek> ich dachte immer nvidia wäre besser unterstützt als ati. hab mir mit der ati damals schon einen abgebrochen...
<Plex> ja koegs, den google dns habe ich ja auch schon ausprobiert... der einzige unterschied war das die adressen etwas schneller aufgelöst wurden
<Plex> koegs: http://pastebin.com/r55TFkRP
<koegs> Plex: ist eth1 deine Verbindung "ins internet"?
<Plex> ja
<koegs> [   20.780244] 8139too 0000:00:0c.0: eth1: link down
<koegs> was genau für eine karte ist das? "lspci" in einem nopaste kann helfen
<Moritz26> Hi, ich habe einen externen Monitor an meinem Netbook angeschlossen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine bestimmte Anwendung standardmäßig auf dem externen Bildschirm starten zu lassen?
<Plex> koegs: http://pastebin.com/0mQv4GZC
<Plex> koegs: aber ich habe das selbe problem auch auf meinem intel rechner mit nem realtek chipsatz
<koegs> mal simple kabel und/oder switch getauscht?
<Plex> und diese realtek controller sind doch sehr verbreitet, würde mich echt wundern wenn ubuntu die nicht unterstützt
<Plex> koegs: es funktioniert doch alles mit anderen betriebssystemen auch auf dem selben rechner
<koegs> sie werden ja unterstützt und geladen, sonst hättest du gar kein eth1
<koegs> und im lokalen netz geht alles einwandfrei von und zu dem rechner?
<Plex> moment koegs
<Plex> ich habe mich versehen sorry
<Plex> eth0 war die aktive schnittstelle mit dem via schipsatz
<Plex> ja lokal geht alles, benutze eine samba freigabe und hatte keine probleme
<koegs> also hat die netzwerkkarte keine probleme... kann ich bitte mal ein "ifconfig -a" und ein "netstat -rn" sehen?
<Plex> ja sofort
<Plex> ich habe mal das kabel in die andere netzwerkbuchse gesteckt
<rethus> :D passiert
<Plex> also via hat definitiv probleme gemacht
<kaphe> hallo, wie kann ich von einer dvd einzelne tracks extrahieren?
<kaphe> habe audio_ts und video_ts schon auf der platte
<kaphe> mit dvd95 kann ich die leider nicht öffnen
<Plex> koegs: http://pastebin.com/GgWpU3SP
<Plex> hm also mit der realtek karte funktioniert es gerade... nur habe ich im anderen auch eine realtek drinnen und da ging es nicht :/
<Plex> *computer
<lun4tic> Hi, ich hab mein Unity per CCSM so Konfiguriert, dass es sich verhält wie gnome3 also obere linke ecke mit der maus öffnet den "Super+W" shortcut mit der fenster übersicht und die obere rechte ecke mit der maus berührt öffnet "super+S" für die virtuelle Desktop Ansicht. Seit dem ich das geändert habe scheint es ein Problem mit dem Fenstermanagement zu geben. Wenn ich in Empathy eine neue Nachricht erhalte und diese öffnen möchte erhalte ich di
<lun4tic> ese lustige wackel animation vom Launcher aber es ist mir absolut nicht möglich das entsprechende (laut launcher bereits geöffnete) fenster anzeigen zu lassen.
<Plex> hm neee die realtek geht auch nicht
<Plex> beide ethernetkarten im rechner haben dasselbe problem
<lun4tic> weiß jetzt nicht ob ich einen bug gegen Unity oder lieber gegen Compiz anlegen soll weil es sich ja definitiv um ein Problem mit einem von beiden davon handelt.
<Plex> mein gefühl sagt mir, das es etwas mit der dns auflösung zu tun hat, allerdings geht der fehler von ubuntu aus
<Plex> obwohl die namen doch gecached werden
<Plex> hm ganz komisch das ganze
<Plex> sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt :D
<Plex> was auch komisch ist, wenn erst mal eine verbindung hergestellt wurde (z.b. runterladen von updates oder radiosender in rhythmbox) dann läuft die auch ungehindert weiter während andere verbindungen nicht aufgebaut werden können
<Moritz26> Hi, ich habe einen externen Monitor an meinem Netbook angeschlossen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine bestimmte Anwendung standardmäßig auf dem externen Bildschirm starten zu lassen?
<lun4tic> hm... mein kleines launcher problem scheint von Zombie Prozessen gekommen zu sein weil irgendein dienst wohl abgeschmiert war... hat sich somit erledigt
<ring0> Moritz26, vielleicht devilspie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<Moritz26> ring0, danke, ich werds mir anschauen :)
<OlMightyGreek> ich frag mal noch mal in die runde: kann mir jemand beim ändern des gpu taktes helfen? Google mich grad tot. Coolbits geht nicht, nvclock geht nicht. Es ist eine NVidia 660M...
<dreamon__>  Angenommen ich kopiere aus meinem /home/dreamon einen Ordner mit tar.gz auf einen anderen Rechner. Bsp. ".thunderbird". Übertrage das Paket auf anderen Rechner. Auch in /home/dreamon2. Wenn ich den dort Entpacke. Was passiert dann mit den Nutzerrechten. Ist das dann immer noch dreamon? oder dreamon2? Oder muß ich was beachten?
<Fussel> OlMightyGreek, "geht nicht" ist eine nicht gerade hilfreiche fehlermeldung, ich könnt wetten, da kam noch mehr
<OlMightyGreek> Es gibt keine Meldung. Es erscheint beim coolbits einstellen der menüpunkt nicht in nv-settings
<OlMightyGreek> nvclock läuft einfach gar nicht, ohne meldung. die kommandozeile von nvclock sagt "speicherzugriffsfehler". google sagt dass nvclock stumpf nicht mehr funktioniert mit den aktuellen treibern
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe die aktuellen treiber probiert, ich habe auch von x-ubuntu die noch aktuelleren probiert
<OlMightyGreek> bin mit meinem latein am ende. dabei dachte ich, dass es mit einer nvidia alles leichter geht haha
<OlMightyGreek> Fussel: noch eine idee?
<sdx23> dreamon__: -p erhält Berechtigungen - als root.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Von was sprichst du? ich habs per nautilus komprimiert,, und wills damit wieder entpacken.
<sdx23> dreamon__: Von der Antwort auf deine Frage. Und tar sinnvollerweise, da du mit einem tar-Archiv handelst.
<sdx23> dreamon__: i.e. nein, mit Nautilus werden keine Berechtigungen erhalten. Können sie nicht.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Sry. mein fehler.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Dann sollte er beim entpacken im Prinzip die Nutzerrechte des Users draufsetzen, der es unter Nautilus entpackt?
<sdx23> dreamon__: Wird er, ja.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Dann ist es im dem Fall gar nicht mal so ungeschickt. Würde also nur wenn ich die Original Benutzerrechte komprimiert haben wollte Probleme machen. 
<Fussel> OlMightyGreek, nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Overclocking bist du gegangen?
<OlMightyGreek> Fussel: natürlich... als erstes
<Fussel> OlMightyGreek, coolbits scheint noch nicht aktiv zu sein, die /etc/X11/xorg.conf bitte in ein nopaste
<Fussel> aber ich find bei google auch nix zu der karte direkt OlMightyGreek wie alt issn die?
<OlMightyGreek> die ist neu. 660m. kepler architektur
<OlMightyGreek> paste.ubuntuusers.de/408852
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe bisher version 11.10 installiert und nachträglich cinnamon installiert, da mir unity und gnome 3/shell nicht gefallen.
<WasserDragoon> sobald ich jetzt updaten möchte will er mir einige pakete runterschmeißen, die aber drauf bleiben sollen.
<OlMightyGreek> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408852/
<Fussel> danke :)
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<WasserDragoon> unter anderem cinnamon, pidgin, ubuntu one pakete
<WasserDragoon> ist das korrekt so? kann man das irgendwie verhindern?
<sdx23> WasserDragoon: Ohne genaue Meldung, keine genaue Info. Und: Wenn er das so machen will, wird das wohl korrekt sein, so.
<Fussel> OlMightyGreek, die xorg sieht gut aus, ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich befürchte, der chip ist einfach zu neu
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: also ich möchte auf jeden fall dass cinnamon drauf bleibt, ich möchte nicht bei jedem update cinnamon neu installieren.
<WasserDragoon> gut so häufig kommt kein ubuntu update aber trotzdem ist es unnötig
<WasserDragoon> und pidgin das selbe. ich mag empathy nicht
<PBeck> hi
<OlMightyGreek> Fussel: meinste die Unterstützung dafür kommt noch? Ich versteh das nicht, weil die KArte ja einwandfrei funktioniert
<OlMightyGreek> Fussel: bin mal kurz afk falls du noch eine idee hast
<Fussel> japs OlMightyGreek da wirst du dich noch n bissl gedulden müssen, aber wie gesagt, ohne gewähr
<WasserDragoon> das sind alle pakete, die er entfernen möchte: http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/Bildschirmfotoam20120610182036a017ea24png.png
<WasserDragoon> und hier die restlichen http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/Bildschirmfotoam201206101820547431134apng.png
<sdx23> WasserDragoon: apt-cache policy cinnamon # bitte in einen Nopaste. Selbes Spiel für pidgin
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408862/
<WasserDragoon> cinnamon kommt von einem ppa, da es in den offiziellen repos leider (noch) nicht vorhanden ist
<WasserDragoon> sollte aber nicht der grund sein weshalb er es runterschmeißen will. spotify kommt schließlich auch von einem ppa und die aktualisierungsverwaltung möchte es auch nicht runterschmeißen
<sdx23> Was ich vermutete. Das betreffend musst du dich im PPA umsehen, was die bzgl. neuer Versionen haben. pidgin dagegen sehe ich gerade nicht. Der Grund sollte von apt-get genannt werden.
<sdx23> Sonst mach doch einfach das Update, und installiere danach wieder, was fehlt. Ist ja nun soo der Aufwand nicht.
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: ich weiß, dass die dort auch für 12.04 neue versionen bereitstellen von cinnamon
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: das update mache ich über die aktualisierungsverwaltung (nicht über kommandozeile)
<sdx23> dann werden wohl irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten kaputtgehen.
<sdx23> Ja, das sehe ich.
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: das letzte mal als ich das update machen wollte war 12.04 noch im beta stadium und hat mir die komplette gui zerschossen. deshalb bin ich jetzt doppelt vorsichtig. da hatte er mir cinnamon nämlich auch runtergehauen.
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: soll ich das ganze nun abbrechen und mal über kommandozeile versuchen um an mehr infos zu kommen?
<sdx23> WasserDragoon: Ich würde das so durchlaufen lassen und danach den Kram wieder installieren.
<OlMightyGreek> re
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: hm ne lösung ist das nicht wirklich. bei ubuntu 12.10 wird das gleiche dann wieder passieren... nunja muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden
<WasserDragoon> danke jedenfalls
<sdx23> Das ist einmal alle halbe Jahr. Wenn einem das schon zuviel ist, kann man auch bei LTS bleiben.
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: es geht ja eigentlich um den "fehler". und das ist definitiv ein problem. vermutlich am paket. und so könnte ich ein ticket an die cinnamon entwickler schreiben bzw an den maintainer, der sich das mal anschauen soll.
<WasserDragoon> so kann ich dem maintainer eben keine infos mitgeben weshalb usw.
<WasserDragoon> ich brech das update erst nochmal ab, schreibe ein ticket und warte was passiert
<sdx23> der wird dir nichts weiter sagen können, ohne zusätzliche Hinweise. Ruf das dann nochmal per CLI auf, kannst's dann ja abbrechen.
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: alles klar danke
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen apt-get dist-upgrade und do-release-upgrade?
<Otchipoi> nabend zusammen
<dreamon__> Wie kann ich foto/videos vom HDC (android) handy auf ubuntu übertragen. Beim Anstecken wird das handy nur geladen. Aber er erkennt es nicht als USB Laufwerk. Obwohl ich es so eingestellt habe(Festplatte). Kann ich übers Lan übertragen?
<Otchipoi> dist-upgrade ist für die aktuelle version und do-release updated auf die nächste version
<WasserDragoon> Otchipoi: ah danke
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: handelt es sich um ice cream sandwich?
<Otchipoi> @WasserDragoon gern geschehen :)
<dreamon__> WasserDragoon, icecream? ähm.. htc desire
<Otchipoi> kennt sich jemand mit awesome und elinks aus?
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: so nennt sich die neuste android version
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: ist der codename für version 4.0
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: schau mal in den einstellungen -> telefoninfo nach
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: ansonsten ist hier ein interessanter artikel dazu: http://linuxundich.de/de/android/mit-go-mtpfs-unter-linux-auf-android-handys-via-mtp-zugreifen
<dreamon__> WasserDragoon, Android 2.3.5 .. hmm.. will auch 4.0.. macht aber kein Update.. 
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: hm ne dann handelt es sich nicht um das mtp problem
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: schonmal an ein custom rom gedacht (deine garantie verfällt dann allerdings)
<ring0> dreamon__, es gibt offiziell kein android 4.0 für dein htc desire
<dreamon__> Noch hat es Garantie.. Meint ihr das hier http://FreeYourAndroid.org
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: das bekannteste custom rom nennt sich cyanogenmod
<dreamon__> Hab ich dann 4.0?
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: cyanogenmod in version 9 basiert auf dem aosp (android open source project) der version 4 (ice cream sandwich)
<dreamon__> Könnt ihr das Empfehlen, sowas zu tun?
<WasserDragoon> dreamon__: wenn es cm9 für dein gerät gibt, dann ja
<dAnjou> is das noch ubuntu-support?
<dreamon__> dAnjou, Ups ;)
<WasserDragoon> dAnjou: tschuldige, nein das ist es tatsächlich nicht. dreamon__: ich helfe dir im ot weiter
<dreamon__> dAnjou, Wollte nur von Ubuntu drauf zugreifen ... *kleinlaut*
<WasserDragoon> sieht übrigens nicht so aus als gäbe es cyanogenmod 9 für dein htc desire
<WasserDragoon> sdx23: viel mehr infos bekomme ich über cli auch nicht
<obscura__> kennt jemand ein gutes Programm, um UML-Diagramme in Linux zu erstellen?
<leszek> obscura__: dia, umled, umbrello oder mein favorit asta 
<leszek> *astah
<obscura__> gibts Astah in den Repositories? dazu ist kein Artikel im Wiki^^
<leszek> dabei handelt es sich aber um eine kommerzielle software von der es aber eine testversion gibt
<leszek> http://astah.net/
<leszek> man muss es von da laden
<leszek> da gibts ein deb package
<Moritz26> Hey, ich möchte XBMC auf meinem externen Bildschirm starten, der eine andere Auflösung (1280x1024) als mein netbook hat. Ich habe eine AMD GraKa und es zuerst mit Multi-Desktop (also 2 eigenen X Servern) versucht. Dann konnte ich mit DISPLAY=:0.1 auch XBMC auf dem externen starten, allerdings ist dort dann die Maus gefangen, sodass ich auf dem netbook nicht mehr arbeiten kann. Dann habe ich versucht, XBMC -geometry 1280x1024+1366+0 aufzur
<Moritz26> ufen (das bei erweitertem Desktop, also nur noch ein X Server), allerdings startet XBMC dann einfach auf beiden Bildschirmen, was mir auch nicht weiterhilft. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, XBMC nur auf dem externen Bildschirm zus tarten? devilspie fällt wie ich das verstanden habe aus, da es nicht mit compiz zusammen arbeitet.
<ring0> Moritz26, vielleicht disper: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper
<Moritz26> ring0, ich habe eine AMD Karte
<ring0> dann wohl eher nicht
<ring0> hast du devilspie denn mal getestet oder nur gelesen?
<Moritz26> Bisher nur gelesen
<Moritz26> Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, kann Devilspie "nur" auf andere Arbeitsflächen verschieben und nicht auf einen Teil des Bildschirms bzw. auf den externen Monitor
<Plex> also ich habe jetzt nochmal ubuntu 11.10 ausprobiert, absolut keine probleme mit dem internet... ubuntu 12.04 ist da 100%ig verbugt
<Plex> wundert mich das sonst niemand betroffen ist
<Plex> habe jetzt echt alles andere ausgeschlossen
<Plex> meine hardware ist halt auch schon 10 jahre alt :D
<koegs> kann halt sein das irgendwas mit den treibern ist, hatte letztens auch probleme mit Realtek-Chipsätzen unter 11.10
<koegs> in 12.04 nicht mehr :)
<Plex> es gehen aber weder realtek noch via karten
<Plex> habe bei beiden dasselbe prob
<Plex> muss ich wohl auf 11.10 umsteigen... dabei war ich echt total begeister von der neuen version
<_moep_> koegs: oder mal ordentliche hw kaufen :P
<Plex> obwohl linux sicher erfolg hat gerade weil es noch auf alten kisten läuft
<koegs> _moep_: hatte nix mit der hardware zu tun, Ubuntu hatte einfach den falschen Treiber gewählt
<_moep_> also ich hab seit ner weile die e100/e1000 intel-treiber und bis auf diese sache da mit treiber macht deine hw schrott war da nix
<Plex> scheinbar kann man den treiber nicht so leicht austauschen?
<Plex> sowas gehört doch ins softwarecenter
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<Plex> bye
<holgi> huhu
<holgi> chattr: Die Operation wird nicht unterstützt beim Lesens der Flags in /etc/resolv.conf
<holgi> was mache ich falsch
<holgi> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<holgi> will einen anderen namesserver haben als den von meine provider
<mnass> nabend: mal gefragt: bei einem notebook mit genau 4GB RAM würdet ihr da zu einem 64 bittigem Ubuntu raten? der Rechner ist mehr für internet, es kommt aber auch fotobearbeitung dazu
<ring2> mnass, ich würde die 64bit variante bevorzugen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur
<mnass> thx 
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-03
<Rock22> Ich habe wahrscheinlich eine dumme Frage. Wenn ich einen Server in einem Rechenzentrum hätte und dort IPs für virtuelle Maschinen hinzubuche. (werden alle auf den gleichen root Server geroutet). Wenn ich dann Daten austausche, läuft der Traffic tatsächlich über die Netzwerkkarte? Oder erkennt Linux, dass es sich um das gleiche System handelt?
<stevieh> zweiteres
<Rock22> stevieh: danke. Kannst du vielleicht kurz sagen, wie das erkannt wird? Gleiche Mac Adresse der Netzwerkkarte oder sowas?
<stevieh> Rock22: normalerweise sollte dein rootserver die IPs alle bei sich stehen haben, dann weiss das auch sein stack
<Rock22> stevieh: Danke
<stesind> Hi, hat jemand im Network Manager die Netzwerkbrücke zum laufen bekommen?
<koegs> stesind: bei so zielgerichteten Fragen verweise ich mal an  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkbrücke › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stesind> koegs: da steht leider nichts drüber drin
<koegs> stesind: wo steht denn, dass es über den NM geht?
<stesind> koegs: na in den Release notes zum nm 0.9.8 der in 13.04 ausgeliefert wird
<stesind> leider gibs nur keine Doku
<stesind> in /network/interfaces gehts narürlich, aber aus Gründen sollte es im NM auch gehen
<stesind> tuts nur nich
<koegs> wo hängst du denn?
<stesind> eingestellt ist alles, verbinded nur nicht
<stesind> kann sein, dass das ganze unter Ubuntu nicht funktioniert
<koelner> stesind: Meinst Du so etwas: http://biogoo.org/blog/blog_old/ubuntu-kubuntu-als-wlan-access-point-nutzen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu / Kubuntu als Wlan Access Point nutzen | biogoo.org (at biogoo.org)
<stesind> koelner: ne, ich meine eine Netzwerkbrücke für VM
<koelner> stesind: k.A. was das sein soll
<koegs> stesind: welche art von VM willst du nutzen?
<nagetier> Ich bekomme auf einem angepasstem Kernel unter 13.04 die Meldung "mountall: Plymouth command failed" und "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth", was könnte ich da im Kernel vergessen haben? .. und liege ich mit der Frage noch im Support-Bereich?
<nagetier> die Meldungen werden ganz am Ende des Bootvorgangs ausgegeben, überschreiben mir die Eingabezeile von login auf tty1.
<nagetier> noch habe ich auch nicht verstanden was plymouth mit mount zu tun hat.. aber da werde ich wohl mehr zu lesen müssen
<dadrc> Fragen kannst du das hier, kein Problem, aber ist ein obskures Thema
<dadrc> Wirst ein bisschen warten müssen
<nagetier> werde ich, danke dadrc 
<dadrc> Was ich dazu spontan weiß: plymouth übernimmt bei Ubuntu mehr als nur die Anzeige vom Bootscreen
<dadrc> nagetier, aber hast du mal geguckt, ob deine /etc/fstab überhaupt stimmt? Könnte ja auch einfach heißen, dass irgendeine UUID nicht stimmt oder so.
<nagetier> dadrc, unter -generic wird die ja auch fehlerfrei übernommen.. und ja, die hatte ich überprüft, ist alles ok.
<dadrc> nagetier, ja, aber kann ja sein, dass in deinem Kernel irgendwelche FS-Treiber fehlen
<nagetier> dadrc, UUIDs hatte ich durch devices ersetzt.. die sind auf dem System nicht nötig.
<dadrc> Kein ext4 drin oder so
<nagetier> dadrc, nein, das ist soweit ok.. das System lässt sich ja auch soweit verwenden
<Asysi> hi, 
<Asysi> FP kaput gegangen, hätte Ich "smartctl" benutzt, wäre es besser ausgegangen.
<bekks> Wieso das?
<dadrc> Und wenn du im laufenden System `sudo mount -a` ausführst, nagetier?
<Asysi> ca 2 monate kein backup gemacht
<Asysi> die Daten sind weg
<bekks> Asysi: Und wie hötte Dir smartctl dabei geholfen?
<bekks> *hätte
<Asysi> dumm gelaufen
<nagetier> Folgenden Fehler bekomme ich allerdings unter besagtem Kernel noch ausgegeben (der könnte imho damit in Verbindung stehen) .. "cryptswap is not ready yet or not present", und ich habe kein SWAP auf dem System wo verschlüsselte /home verwendet werden.
<nagetier> dadrc, dazu müsste ich den laden.. werde ich mir merken und mal testen.
<dadrc> Mach mal, vielleicht sagt das was zu dem echten Fehler
<nagetier> ja, ok
<nagetier> dadrc, 'mount -a' wird ohne Rückmeldung ausgeführt, gemountet wird aber nichts, was nicht schon da wäre.
<arpcache> hallo @ all
<swed1> Hallo, ich suche den Namen des Tools um aus der Konsole ne Textdatei zu pastebin oder paste.ubuntu... zu senden. Mir fällt der Namen nicht mehr ein. Weiß jemand was ich mein?
<dadrc> pastebinit? :)
<swed1> dadrc, geenau, danke
<nagetier> Lösung: dm-mod und dm-crypt fehlten.
<nagetier> dadrc, ^
<dadrc> Was machstn auch sowas? :P
<nagetier> dadrc, gute Frage :) hatte die .config von einem System verwendet der keinen Device-Mapper verwendet und die Funktion somit auch nicht im Kernel war
<arpcache> ist hier jemand der ziemlich gut mit sed / awk / perl umgehen kann & gerne shellscripts bastelt?
<dAnjou> !frag > arpcache 
<kubine> arpcache: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<arpcache> ok
<arpcache> wenn ich es schaffe die frage in wenigen worten zu formulieren ;)
<arpcache> .. es geht um das parsen von textdateien, das auffinden bestimmter zeilen und das abspeichern dieser gefundenen zeilen in einer datenbank
<arpcache> bei den textdateien handelt es sich um cuesheets, also beschreibungsdateien von musikalben (cd's)
<arpcache> also *.cue-dateien im verzeichnisbaum suchen >> jede parsen >> die info <interpret> - <tracknummer> <tracktitel> extrahieren und in eine datei (datenbank) schreiben
<arpcache> nen cuesheet-parser quasi :)
<nagetier> arpcache, könntest in #bash fragen
<dAnjou> oder mal google benutzen
<arpcache> schaden kann es sicher nicht, thx :)
<arpcache> google habe ich schon benutzt und auch lösungsansätze gefunden
<arpcache> aber mir ist das alles zu hoch
<nagetier> arpcache, ab auf die todo-Liste damit :)
<arpcache> ich möchts halt gerne verstehen am ende auch .. 
<arpcache> lernt man aber leider nicht über nacht sowas
<arpcache> alleine regex z.b.
<arpcache> da braucht man sicher jahre um da virtuos zu werden
<dAnjou> arpcache: nimm halt python
<dAnjou> aber regex brauchste so oder so, schätz ich
<arpcache> ich denk für nen profi sind das wenige zeilen code
<arpcache> und der macht das in 5 min
<arpcache> python muss man ja auch erst mal koennen
<dAnjou> arpcache: was zahlste?
<arpcache> ueberleg auch grad was es mir wert waere ;)
<stevieh> arpcache: kauf dir ein perlbuch oder ein pythonbuch und mach das als erste ÜBung.
<arpcache> zumindest ein perlbuch steht seit bestimmt 15 jahren im schrank hier neben mir .. ich bin nicht sehr weit gekommen damit
<arpcache> mir fehlen wohl ein paar windungen
<bekks> Bestimmte Zeilen in einer Textdatei: grep
<_moep_> 15y o.O
<stevieh> arpcache: das ist ein 30 Zeiler inPerl
<bekks> Abspeichern: grep ... > neue.datei
<bekks> Ein Einzeiler in Bash :)
<stevieh> dann machs in bash ;-)
<arpcache> jau bekks das vermute ich ganz stark :D
<arpcache> das man das mit einer zeile schaffen kann
<arpcache> das perlbuch ist btw. von '98
<arpcache> "goto perl 5"
<bekks> Den ersten und den letzten Teil der einen Zeile hast du jetzt schon.
<stevieh> find . *.cue -exec 'grep foo > db.txt'
<stevieh> und das so ungefähr recht zu machen und grep -r kann das ohne find
<dAnjou> übrigens sagte er datenbank
<dAnjou> arpcache: was fürn zweck erfüllt das ganze am ende?
<bekks>  > befehlfürdiedb -argumente :)
<arpcache> hintergrund: ich habe meine ganzen musikalben in einzel-flac's mit korrespondierendem cuesheet transcodiert und auf hd abgelegt
<arpcache> und wenn ich nun einen einzel track finden möchte
<stevieh> meine eigene html cd db war auch 1996 irgendwie ein abfallproject meiner mp3 encodiererei
<arpcache> bin ich gekniffen
<bekks> grep -r wassucheich *.cue
<bekks> Einzeiler. Schon wieder.
<arpcache> so einfach??
<bekks> Ja?
<arpcache> echt mal??
<bekks> Ja?
<stevieh> menno. Verkauf ihm entdlich ne DB
<arpcache> das geht aber nur für platten die im produktiven zugriff sind
<stevieh> mit oracle wäre das sicher einfacher zu lösen
<bekks> Oracle RDBMS 11gR2 hat eine Musik-DB als APEX-App. :)
<arpcache> ich hab ca. 50 externe platten im schrank
<arpcache> die nicht im zugriff sind
<bekks> 50 Alben? Textdatei anlegen. :)
<arpcache> sondern quasi ein archiv darstellen
<stevieh> diese externen Platten kann man am besten auch mit oracle archivieren
<arpcache> alben .. lol
<arpcache> der war gut
<bekks> Ja, kann man. Man die komplett als BLOB in der Apex-App ablegen. :)
<arpcache> ich will sowas wie whereisit
<arpcache> wer das aus der windoofs-welt kennt
<bekks> Sowas kenne ich aus der Windows-Welt nicht.
<stevieh> ich kenn das nur aus dem real life...
<arpcache> ich will auf tastenklick nen musiktitel im archiv finden koennen
<bekks> Alles was du willst ist eine Textdatei mit deinem "Archiv" und deine Handvoll .cue -- und EIN einziger Alias für grep.
<arpcache> und mein archiv ist sehr sehr gross
<bekks> Ja?Was heisst denn "sehr sehr groß"? 50 Alben sind ein Witz.
<arpcache> ich sprach von hd's
<bekks> "Platten" :) Ah ok :)
<stevieh> arpcache: von wievielen Titeln reden wir?
<arpcache> ;)
<arpcache> das kann ich nicht sagen
<arpcache> mehr als 500K
<arpcache> ich weiss es ja eben nicht
<arpcache> ich habe ein datenchaos
<arpcache> das ich zu gerne ordnen moechte
<arpcache> bekks: ich hab mir schon überlegt .. alle *cue-dateien via cat in eine einzige riesige textdatei zu verbinden und diese dann zu durchsuchen
<arpcache> in der windoofs-welt kann ultraedit solche riesendateien bearbeiten
<arpcache> (glaube ich)
<stevieh> arpcache: das ist doch ein guter ansatz
<bekks> Unter Linux kann das vim, gvim, ...
<arpcache> prima
<stevieh> und vor allem grep
<dAnjou> da würd ich vielleicht erstmal mit picard durchrennen
<arpcache> $ awk '/TRACK/{printf "%s",$2;getline;$1="";gsub(/\042/,"");gsub(/ +/,".");print}' file  << kann jemand diese zeile interpretieren / nem n00b halbwegs verständlich erklären?
<dAnjou> nö
<arpcache> sed -n "/TRACK 0\?${id} /{N;s/^[^\"]*\"\(.*\)\"\s*$/\1/;p}" cuefile auch so'n mumbo-jumbo :D
<arpcache> picard?
<arpcache> ah musicbrainz
<vectory> erstes bsp heist glaube finde zeile die TRACK enthaelt und gib deren 2tes wort (durch leerzeichen getrennt) aus. gehe dann in die naechste zeile und loesche das erste wort, ersetze alle vorkommen von \042 (also ") durch "" (entweder leer oder echt "") alle gruppen von leerzeichen durch einen einzelnen punkt und gib diese zweite zeile veraendert aus
<vectory> arpcache: kann das ^ sein?
<arpcache> ich muss mal die seite wiederfinden wo ich das her hab
<arpcache> du hast das wunderbar erklärt
<vectory> teste es doch einfach mal. da wird nichts permanent veraendert
<vectory> und das wo ich keine ahnung von awk hab ^.^
<arpcache> hehe
<arpcache> nicht so bescheiden
 * jokrebel schaut mal kurz an die Channeltür was da draufsteht ;-)
<vectory> zweite zeile heisst suche zeile die TRACK [0]<id> enthaelt, fuege mit der naechsten zusammen und ehh. ja, lies mal was ueber regex :)
<arpcache> :)
<arpcache> ich verspüre immer sowas wie eine grosse ehrfurcht wenn ich solche zeilen sehe und die am ende dann auch bewirken das gemacht wird was in ihnen steht :D
<arpcache> hat was von magic
<snooky> Hi all
<snooky> Jemand lust mir ein kleines shell script zu schreiben?
<_moep_> echo bla | wall
<snooky> -.-
<_moep_> doofe fragee doofe antwort :PPP
<snooky> Na toll
<snooky> Also für jemanden der das kann ist das was kleines
<ppq> snooky: stell lieber einfach deine frage, dann hast du zumindest die chance auf ansätze wie man das scripten könnte und kannst selbst loslegen.
<snooky> Ok also
<snooky> Ich habe 2 server. Der eine hat eine statische ip und betreibt einen nameserver
<snooky> Der zweite hat eine dynamische ip
<snooky> Jetzt soll dieser folgendes machen:
<snooky> Script ausführen -> ip adresse nehmen, per ssh auf den anderen server connecten, mysql befehl eingeben und ssh beenden
<snooky> So das dann im a record von home.domain.tld immer die aktuelle ip adresse steht
<ppq> curl -s icanhazip.com | ssh user@host "ip-update-skript.sh"
<ppq> :p
<snooky> Ja und wie übergebe ich das passwort?
<snooky> Das ist eigentlich das woran ich hänge weil das soll ja dann als crontab laufen
<ppq> nicht
<ppq> nutz eifnach key auth
<snooky> Ach, so das die beiden server sich "kennen"?
<ppq> gibts im wiki was zu
<snooky> Dann muss ich mal gucken wie man das nutzt
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snooky> Thx
<nagetier> Nach einem Kernel-Update zeigt mir dpkg -l den alten als 'rc' an, der befindet sich aber immer noch unter /boot , die headers sind auch noch vorhanden (obwohl ebenfalls als 'rc' markiert) .. kann ich die jetzt per rm entfernen oder kann man da mit apt oder dpkg ansetzen?
<ppq> nagetier: probier mal 'dpkg --purge paketname'
<nagetier> ppq, werde ich
<ppq> dann sollte es ganz verschwinden. rc beduetet, dass es zwar removed ist, die konfigurationsdateien aber noch vorhanden sind
<nagetier> ppq, ja, done
<ppq> oki
<imox> wie kann ich denn ein usb device ausschmieren? also kein stick oder hdd nen drucker
<fbausch> imox: ausschmieren?
<imox> ach scheiss rechtschreibkorrektur ausschmeißen
<imox> ;) 
<fbausch> einen Drucker?
<imox> ja
<fbausch> ziehen
<fbausch> mal unter der Annahme, dass keine Druckjobs mehr laufen
<imox> nene ich hab nen server mit proxmo als VM ubuntu ich hab grad 2 vm's ein Drucker zugewiesen ^^ will bei der einen vm den drucker entfernen 
<imox> wollt nur wissen ob das geht? und dann versuchen weil find nicht raus wie ichs mit proxmox entferne kann 
<imox> war nur ne Idee ob was vielleicht so geht 
<fbausch> einer VM den Drucker entziehen? kenne mich nicht mit Proxmo aus
<imox> nene gehört ja hier auch nicht rein ^^ die vm ist nen ubuntu und wollt wissen ob man im ubuntu denn Drucker ausschmeißen kann 
<imox> vielleicht geht's ja dann autoamtsich
<imox> hmm ok zum Drucker ich versuch den gerade hier zu installieren http://www.starasia.com/sp500driverdownload.asp
<kubine> Title: STAR SP500 Printer driver download / STAR SP500 Impact Printer Driver Download - STAR-ASIA TECHNOLOGY LTD. (at www.starasia.com)
<imox> ist ein SP500 und kann die rpm aber nicht installieren 
<bekks> Welche Virtualisierungssoftware setzt du ein? KVM, XEN oder Virtualbox?
<imox> KVM
<bekks> Wie hast du den Drucker zugewiesen? Physikalisch an jede VM, oder einfach auf dem Host freigegeben und dann in jeder VM den Drucker installiert?
<imox> kit qm set 102 -usb0 host=0519:0001
<imox> kit = mit 
<imox> und der Drucker ist noch nicht installiert ^^ das ist jetzt meine nächste frage 
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vRjgYGkg
<kubine> Title: root@print-virtual-machine:/home/print/Arbeitsfläche/starcupsdrv-3.0.0_linux/Dr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> bevor du meckerst das ist ein ubuntu kein debian auch wenn das was debian steht ;) 
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Man kann kein rpm mit dpkg installieren.
<imox> ich dachte 
<imox> kit apt-get?
<fbausch> !alien > imox 
<kubine> imox: Informationen zu Alien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alien
<imox> thx
<imox> bekks: noch ne Idee zum auswerfen?
<bekks> Nein, ich habe seit Jahren nichts mehr mit KVM gemacht.
<bekks> Ausser es zu deinstallieren :)
<imox> ;) zum einbinden finde ich 1000 Hilfen aber nicht zum rausschmeißen ;)
<imox> ach verdammt jetzt gibt's keine 64 bit treiber ;( 
<imox> gibts ne Möglichkeit die 32 bit zu nehmen? oder muss ich nen 32 bit system insalliern?
<nevchen> nabend
<thomasfuston> Aloha, ganz blöde frage, aber ist es möglich das evolution emails kaputt macht?
<thomasfuston> so dass man sie danach auch nichtmehr am webinterface lesen kann?
<thomasfuston> also ich habe heute emaisl bekommen die öffnete ich, und diese kann ich auch im web interface nicht aufrufen, das passierte bei zwei unabhängigen emails
<thomasfuston> also adressen
<imox> hmmm hab den Drucker jetzt installiert
<Rochvellon> vllt. sind sie schon kaputt gesendet worden?
<imox> aber drucken klappt nicht 
<thomasfuston> Rochvellon: eben nicht, das ist das problem, also es sint unabhängige email absender
<thomasfuston> *sind
<Rochvellon> thomasfuston> mir ist nicht bekannt, dass evolution mails selber kaputt machen würde. allerdings kann es passieren, dass beim speichern der mails fehler auftreten, weil bspw. die festplatte an der stelle defekt ist, nur da würde auch jedes andere programm seine probleme haben
<imox> http://www.ewl-dps.de/de/produktkategorien/bon-kassendrucker/nadel-drucker/sp500/SP542.php
<kubine> Title: Der Star Drucker SP542 - Nadeldrucker (at www.ewl-dps.de)
<thomasfuston> Rochvellon: das problem ist ja das die selben emails dann auf dem web interface, auch nichtmehr zu lesen sind!, und das jeweils wieder auf zwei unterschiedlichen email anbietern
<Rochvellon> thomasfuston> wie ist denn deine config? die mails werden auf mailserver 1 eingeliefert, du holst sie ab (pop/imap?) und speicherst diese auch auf mailserver2?
<imox> wie kann ich denn das  libqt3-mt über ne repo installieren? 
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-04
<ppq> frage zu apt pinning - ist ne weile her, dass ich mich damit befasst habe. ich hab ein ppa, wo täglich eine neue version eines pakets veröffentlicht wird. ich will nicht, dass das jeden tag geupdatet wird, sondern nur explizit per erneutem 'apt-get install paketname'. welche pin priority muss ich da nehmen?
<dadrc> Irgendwas unter der normalen Priorität, glaub ich
<ppq> dadrc, hm, die normale war 100, oder?
<ppq> apt-cache policy hat einige mit 100 aber auch einige mit 500 oO
<geser> man apt_preferences
<bullgard4> ppq: Debian-Referenz v.2 : Table 2.18. List of notable Pin-Priority values for apt-pinning technique
<ppq> hmm. da es das betreffende paket nur in diesem ppa gibt und nirgendwo sonst, scheint eine priorität zwischen 0 und 100 ausreichend zu sein
<luser> Hilfe!  wie aktiviere Ich phonetische Russisch-Tastatur? Ub12,04 Unity
<luser> habe es schonn gemacht, kriege es jetzt aber nicht hin
<luser> auf die schnelle kannst so wie so vergessen
<peyote__> Systemeinstellungen -> Tasten -> auf das + klicken und raussuchen..
<luser> beim +, habe ich nur RU-Tastatur
<luser> peyote__: habe es gefunden, danke für hilfe
<peyote__> logo
<ppq> ah, ok. die aktuell installierte version des pakets hat die priorität 100. wenn ich per pin die priorität auf zb. 1 setze, wird eine neue also nicht installiert. werde morgen mal testen, ob per 'apt-get install paket' dann tatsächlich die neuere mit priority 1 installiert wird oder ob nichts geschieht...
<ppq> danke, geser
<doev> hallo. Im Networkmanager habe ich zwei IP-Adressen eingetragen. Obwohl ifconfig nur eine anzeigt ist der Rechner unter beiden Adressen erreichbar. Ich brauche allerdings schon beim Booten Netzwerkzugriff. Kann ich die beiden ips mit komma getrennt in /etc/network eintragen?
<ppq> doev: bau dir lieber einen upstart dienst, der gestartet wird, sobald netzwerk da ist
<ppq> und tut was auch immer er tun soll
<doev> ppq, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart das hier wahrscheinlich? thx
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> doev: ja, genau
<geser> doev: ifconfig kann nur eine IP pro Interface anzeigen, nimm lieber "ip addr show" wenn du alle sehen willst
<doev> Habe gerade auf den server neben mir geschaut. dort ist in /etc/network/interface ein doppelter Eintrag.
<doev> so, mal schauen, ob er jetzt sauber runter fährt. Ich vermute nämlich, dass Netzlaufwerke nicht rechtzeitig ausgehangen werden.
<doev> so, es funktioniert. Dauert zwar eine Minute länger beim Booten (waiting for Network) aber dann hat er alle Netzlaufwerke gemountet.
<doev> thx
<SpiritOfTux> welches backend/frontend ist gut für xbmc livetv, mein system 13.04 u. xbmc 12.2
<dAnjou> SpiritOfTux: #xbmc ist bestimmt hilfreicher
<SpiritOfTux> danke dir dAnjou
<apricot1> hab meine Grafik-Konfig zerschossen. Nach Grub kommt nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm. failsafeX bringt Fehler: xinit: unable to run server
<apricot1> wie erhalte ich eine Minimal-grafik?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du genau, und was genau hast du getan, dass dein X Server schon gar nicht mehr starten kann?
<apricot1> habe Ubuntu 12.04 mit AMD APU Radeon HD6560. hatte mit AMDCCC herumgespielt und irgendeine Datei installiert
<apricot1> weiß nicht mehr was .... 
<apricot1> Datei im softwarecenter instaliert
<apricot1> root Konsole geht noch
<apricot1> kernel 3.2.0-43 generic
<bekks> Wieso geht dein root Account überhaupt?
<apricot1> aus dem Wiederherstellungsmenü: root
<bekks> Aha.
<koegs> ich würde wahlweise die xorg.conf umbenennen und/oder den treiber testweise deinstallieren
<bekks> Und ich würde erstmal die .xinitrc aufräumen, zusätzlich.
<apricot1> hab schon mit apt-get remove --purge fglrx* den Treiber deinstalliert
<apricot1> umbenennen von xorg.conf nicht möglich: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<apricot1> ls -l
<apricot1> sorry
<bekks> Dann mounte es schreibbar.
<apricot1> ich fürchte das ist mir zu 'hoch' ... gibt es einen einfachen Weg einen Standardgrafktreiber beim booten zu initialisieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Erstmal musst du dein System soweit reparieren, dass es überhaupt wieder sauber booted.
<apollo13> dateisystem nur lesbar aus recovery klingt irgendwie komisch
<apricot1> ist aber so... egal was ich mache: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<bekks> Dann mounte es schreibbar.
<apricot1> wie (dummfrag)
<bekks> mount -o remount,rw ...
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> danke hat geklappt. Welchen Treiber soll ich installieren für AMD APU 3820 mit HD5660 Grafik?
<apricot1> den FGLRX?
<bekks> Erstmal musst du das Problem beheben.
<bekks> Booted dein Rechner denn wieder sauber?
<apricot1> in die Konsole komm ich
<apricot1> aber kein X
<bekks> Das Problem musst du erstmal beheben.
<bekks> Hast du die Xorg.conf gelöscht?
<apricot1> hab ja apt-get remove --purge fglrx gemnacht
<bekks> Das habe ich nicht gefragt.
<apricot1> ja xorg .conf ist umbenannt
<apricot1> jetzt ist keine xorg.conf mehr vorhanden
<bekks> Wenn du sie umbenannt hast, war sie auch schon nicht mehr vorhanden.
<bekks> Dann schau jetzt in Xorg.0.log, warum dein X Server nicht startet.
<apricot1> ich find in /var/log keine Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Nopaste mal ein lsb_release -a; uname -a; ls -l /var/log/ 
<apricot1> das wird schwierig... ich bin hier an nem anderen PC
<bekks> USB Stick, abschreiben, Bild machen...
<apricot1> hab ne andere Idee... ich habe in der fstab ein tmpfs  /var/log   tmpfs stehen
<apricot1> ich änder das mal
<bekks> Dann hast du trotzdem ein Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<bekks> Bis zum nächsten Reboot halt.
<bekks> Und ich hätte trotzdem gerne die Ausgaben der drei Befehle von oben.
<UbuntuFan> ich habe ubuntu 10.04 bei tty free -m  zeigt er an total 3014 und systemüberwachung nur 2.9 gib  wie kommt das ??? 
<bekks> 3014/1024?
<bekks> Und ein 10.04 desktop ist nicht mehr supported.
<UbuntuFan> <bekks> 4gib  free -m 3014 systemmonitor nur 2.9gib
<bekks> UbuntuFan: Ich habe Dir darauf schon geantwortet.
<UbuntuFan> <bekks> Danke
<apricot1> bekks, hier dei gewünschten Ausgaben: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414972/
<kubine> Title: Grafik › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Der fglrx Treiber ist noch aktiv.
<apricot1> wie krieg ich den weg oder funktionsfähig
<apricot1> wenn ich eigebe: apt-get remove --purge fglrx* , dann kommt eine lange Litanei blabla wird für regulären Ausdruck fglrx gewäht. Dann: Paket fglrx ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt!!
<apricot1> di Xorg.0.log hat ein altes Datum von 2012
<apricot1> wie installier ich die kernel-header auf der Konsole?
<ppq> apricot1: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<apricot1> danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-05
<dadrc> Gibt's mittlerweile 'nen FIx für Thunars Problem mit smb-Bookmarks? Sind in der .gtk-bookmarks, werden aber in der Seitenleiste nicht angezeigt
<deem> dadrc: glaube nicht, aber du kannst die smb shares ja per fstab mounten und die verzeichnisse dann als lesezeichen anlegen
<dadrc> Joa, werd ich wohl auch tun, aber per Drag'n'Drop anlegen wär schon komfortabel
<dadrc> Naja, danke :)
<deem> Da stimm ich dir zu, aber ich nutze das auch lieber per fstab mount als mich mit dem halb funktionierenden gigolo rumzuschlagen :)
<phoony> moin moin
<Stachelritter> servus
<phoony> warum kommt der bootstatusbildschirm wenn das laden fast vorbei ist ?
<phoony> moin
<Stachelritter> kennt jemand von euch einen xml editor/assistenten der mir das xml file grafisch etwas aufhübscht?
<phoony> ich nicht... :(
<dadrc> Was heißt denn "grafisch etwas aufhübscht"? Syntaxhervorhebung kann jeder ordentliche Texteditor.
<Stachelritter> der mir die nodes in einem baum anzeigt, evt. noch kommentare als info dazu anzeigt
<Stachelritter> etc..
<Neuromatic> Stachelritter: Kann das nicht jeder beliebige HTML-Editor?
<dadrc> xmlcopyeditor
<dadrc> Und phoony, welche Grafiktreiber benutzt du denn?
<Stachelritter> dadrc: grafiktreiber? ist das dafür wichtig? weiß ich jetzt nicht
<dadrc> Stachelritter, das war nicht für dich.
<dadrc> Für dich war xmlcopyeditor
<Stachelritter> ;)
<phoony> dadrc: standart ubuntu (für intelhd4000)
<phoony> ich hab gerade auf der intel hp geschaut und die dortigen treiber werden nicht mehr von ubuntu unterstützt
<dadrc> Macht nichts, die normalen Ubuntutreiber tun's völlig. Aber du könntest mal modeset für i915 (sollte der genutzte Treiber sein) aktivieren.
<dadrc> Weißt du, was das ist/wie das geht, oder soll ich eben nach 'ner Anleitung gucken?
<phoony> ich hatte mal probiert teamfortress 2 (steamspiel) zu starten aber da meinte er das ich die s3 texture kompression anmachen soll... ich probiers erstmal selbst,wenn ichs cniht raffe frage ich nochmal
<phoony> dadrc: kannste doch mal bitte gucken ?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> phoony, am einfachsten wären wohl diese beiden Befehle:
<dadrc> echo options i915 modeset=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<dadrc> sudo update-initramfs -u 
<phoony> neustarten oder ?
<dadrc> Danach, ja
<phoony> brb
<phoony> re
<dadrc> Und, war besser?
<phoony> ich schon nicht schlecht aber immer noch nicht noch gleich nachm bootscreen
<phoony> mein
<phoony> und in den display info wird immer noch nix angezeigt
<phoony> und ein steam spiel funzt immer noch nicht (dont starve)
<dadrc> hmjo, das hat ja erstmal nichts mit dem Bootscreen zu tun ^^
<phoony> ;-)
<phoony> und wie oder wo bekomme ich neuere intel treiber her ?
<koegs> phoony: welche ubuntu-version?
<phoony> 12.04
<koegs> der aktuelle intel installer supported 12.04 leider nicht mehr
<phoony> gibs denn schon neuere ubuntu versionen ?
<dadrc> 2
<phoony> :-o
<phoony> ich guck ma
<phoony> kann ich mein ubuntu auf die 13er updaten ?
<phoony> wenn ja wie ?
<stevieh> seit 12.10 ist die HD4000 unterstützung echt besser geworden.
<deem> phoony: entweder über den update manager oder in einer shell mittels "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<deem> achso, vorher musst du noch die release zyklen ändern
<dadrc> phoony, von 12.04 musst du erst auf 12.10 und dann auf 13.04
<deem> phoony: ein backup solltest du u.U auch vorher machen
<deem> phoony: und im update manager unter Einstellungen -> Aktualisierungen den Punkt "Über neue Ubuntu-Versionen benachrichtigen" auf "Für jede neue Version" stellen
<phoony> soo mit meiner 1mbit dsl kann das dauern ... ;-)
<phoony> danke schon mal...
<stevieh> das dauert beliebig lange
<phoony> ach mist .. ich bleib bei " never touch a running system" ;-)  ...spielen kann ich auch mit windows...
<phoony> zum mal eben googlen und chaten reicht mir 12.04 ... wer weiss was passiert wenn ich geupdatet hab mit meiner bootzeit von 30sek...
<phoony> oder geht das booten mit der 13er noch schneller bzw gleichschnell ?
<stevieh> gleichschnell.
<stevieh> zieh dir ne 13.04er CD und behalt das Homedir, wenn du sonst nicht viel gemacht ahst
<phoony> (10:43:18) stevieh: gleichschnell. <--- hmm mach ich wenn mal schnelleres inet hab..
<ppq> nochmal zu meiner frage gestern, bzgl apt-pinning. ziel war: paket aus einem ppa (gibt es nirgendwo anders) nicht automatisch aktualisieren beim dist-upgrade, sondern nur auf expliziten befehl, ohne das repo zu deaktivieren. pinning-eintrag:  Package: *   Pin: o=LP-PPA-hier-die-ppa-id     Pin-Priority: 1.  zum aktualisieren: sudo apt-get -t raring install hier-der-paketname
<ppq> achso, dazu wollte ich nur sagen: läuft.
<ppq> (vor dem o= steht noch release)
<UbuPhillup> ppq: gut
<Blaemp_> hallo kann mir jmd helfen ?
<dadrc> Blaemp_, einfach fragen.
<Blaemp_> ok ^^ bin vor 1-2 tagen von windows7 auf ubuntu 12.04 umstiegen und wollte jetzt meine spiele installieren habe mich erkundigt und rausgefunden das man wine/playonlinux benutzt dafür
<Blaemp_> nun meine frage ich habe diablo 3 von der cd installiert und gepatch wenn ich nun im launcher auf play klicke passiert aber nichts
<Blaemp_> weiß jmd woran das liegen könnte ?
<apollo13> es kann durchaus sein dass diablo3 einfach nicht rennt…
<apollo13> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13484
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Diablo III (at appdb.winehq.org)
<apollo13> "Some Wine Diablo III users have reported that their accounts have been permanently suspended"
<Blaemp_> bei anderen funktioniert es ja habe ja schon gegoogelt etc.
<apollo13> Ich würde davon abraten^^
<Blaemp_> many users have not had these problems and Blizzard has officially replied that using Wine should not get you banned:
<apollo13> tja dann viel glück ;)
<k1l> Blaemp_: bei wine fragen am besten direkt an wine wenden
<Blaemp_> -.-" bin immer noch nicht weiter ^
<k1l> die wine appdb nutzen oder deren support channel
<Blaemp_> ok danke
<k1l> und sich vom goldstatus in der db nicht täuschen lassen. manche spiele sind gold, weil das intro läuft :X
<Blaemp_> man die sind da auch so antwort faul :(
<Sti81> Hello, I am tyring to mount on startup via nts, but I get plymouth command failed. Mounting when I'm logged in works. Any idea?
<ppq> Sti81, hier kannst du ruhig deutsch sprechen
<ppq> Sti81, meinst du nfs oder ntfs?
<Sti81> Okay, ich meine nfs
<Sti81> ppq: muss ich bei dem fstab eintrag vielleicht noch irgendwelche Parameter mit angeben?
<ppq> Sti81, ja, _netdev als mountoption
<ppq> man beachte den unterstrich am anfang
<Sti81> ppq: achso. Danke. Das stand in dem NFS Eintrag auf der Ubuntu Seite nicht. Würdest du sonst noch etwas empfehlen? kann ich defaults weglassen?
<ppq> Sti81, defaults ist im zweifelsfall immer gut :)
<Sti81> ppq: Danke vielmals!
<ppq> Sti81, wenn defaults am anfang steht, werden dadurch implizierte optionen durch folgende ggf. aufgehoben, wenn sie sich widersprechen. das ist also kein problem
<ppq> keine ursache
<Blaemp> gibts eing. directx 10/11 unterstützung von ubuntu 12.04 ?
<deem> ubuntu unterstützt soweit ich weiß gar kein directx, sondern nur opengl
<Blaemp> *heul* :(
<deem> wozu brauchst du das denn?
<Blaemp> wollt wissen ob man eventuell bf3 zum laufen bekommt
<deem> Blaemp: mit wine bzw playonlinux oder crossover könnte das vielleicht funktionieren. aber bf3 ist auch sehr grafikhungrig, da stehen die chancen eher schlecht
<dadrc> Wenn, über Wine. Aber auch das sieht schlecht aus.
<dadrc> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13626
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Battlefield 3 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Blaemp> wenn ubuntu kein directx unterstützt kann ich das sowieso vergessen ^
<deem> dadrc: schön, wenn wine chon "garbage" angibt :D
<deem> schon*
<Blaemp> jo ^
<apollo13> bezieht sich das aufs spiel? :þ
<dadrc> Naja, Wine kriegt das mit DX schon hin, aber halt nicht für BF3
<Blaemp> egal hab ja auch noch windoof auf der platte
<deem> Blaemp: direct x ist eben ein windows programm. das kann man in wine installieren, läuft aber eben nicht besonders gescheit
<SpiritOfTux> tvheadend eingerichtet, tvh scannt die channel aber nicht nach dem adaptor0 ausgewählt wurde, wie kann ich tvh manuell veranlassen dies zutun
<koegs> SpiritOfTux: https://tvheadend.org/projects/tvheadend/wiki/IRC
<kubine> Title: IRC - Tvheadend (at tvheadend.org)
<koegs> vielleicht hast du da mehr glück
<SpiritOfTux> danke koegs
<wuzzler> hi
<wuzzler> hat wer erfahrungen mit i3 - tilling-wm
<koegs> !frag | wuzzler 
<koegs> !frag > wuzzler 
<kubine> wuzzler: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<wuzzler> ok
<luser> hi, hab endlich die ersatz FP da, habe Win schon drauf, beim Ub12,04 sehe ich die Win-Part. gahr nicht
<luser> habe auch mit fdisk gemacht, hone ergebnis
<ppq> luser: du hast nicht zufällig ubuntu per wubi installiert?
<luser> nein
<ppq> brav
<ppq> was sagt denn lsblk? --> pastebin
<luser> habe wie immer ubuntu in eigene Part.
<Sti81> Ist es eigentlich möglich Ubuntu 12.04 auch ohne Anlegen eines Benutzers durchzuführen? Also root only?
<luser> da sehe ich jede menge
<sdx23> Sti81: nein. Warum willst du das?
<luser> 6 partitionen
<ppq> luser: na dann siehst du deine windowssachen ja. was ist eigentlich das problem?
<luser> ja, aber im Grafischen-Install ist nichts da
<Sti81> sdx23: Brauche sowieso für die Einrichtung der Sachen ausschließlich root Rechte und danach läuft das. 
<ppq> luser: kannst du davon mal einen screenshot machen? geht per taste "druck"
<ppq> !sudo > Sti81 
<kubine> Sti81: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Sti81> sdx23: wenn ich bei einem Hosting Unternehmen einen Server bestellen würde, richten die mir doch auch nicht einen "normalen" Benutzeraccount ein
<luser> momment, bin mit anderem PC da
<Sti81> ppq, kubine, aber das ändert doch nichts daran, dass ich in bei der Intstallation einen "normalen" User anlegen MUSS, oder?
<sdx23> Sti81: das kommt auf den Provider an.
<sdx23> Sti81: ja, und den sollte man auch anlegen, weil das der Ubuntu-Weg ist; deswegen hat ppq den Artikel verlinkt.
<ppq> Sti81: was ist denn das problem daran, einen nutzer anzulegen? als dieser nutzer meldest du dich an und richtest alles ein (via sudo), während der root-account inaktiv bleibt. sehe da kein problem. nur weil viele hoster schlecht konfigurierte betriebssysteme vorinstallieren heißt das nicht, dass man das nachmachen muss
<jokrebel> Sti81: Unter Ubuntu gibt es keinen aktiven/funktionierenden/einlogbaren root-Account, weshalb Du einen User, welcher sude-rechte hat, brauchst. Wenn Du unbedingt root nutzen willst bist Du bei Ubuntu eher falsch.
<jokrebel> *sudo-Rechte
<luser> dumme Frage: wie installiere ich konversation ins live-system?
<ppq> luser: wie gewohnt: sudo apt-get install konversation
<ppq> luser: die besonderheit ist, dass du nicht nach einem passwort gefragt wirst - und konversation nach einem reboot wieder weg ist
<Rochvellon> oder root unter ubuntu explizit freigeben
<Sti81> ppq: okay. Danke. Ist nicht böse gemeint, würde das nur gern allgemein wissen: Es gibt mit dem Server Image während der Installation keine Möglichkeit die Erstellung eines Benutzerkontos mit eingeschränkten Rechten zu umgehen und von vornherein root zu wählen, richtig?
<ppq> Sti81: rein theoretisch gibt es die möglichkeit, ein ubuntu aufzusetzen, ohne user anzulegen. stichwort debootstrap. aber das möchte man nicht, wenn man nicht muss
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Was dann hier zum Ende des Supports führt… :-/
<Sti81> ppq: Jetzt bin ich schlauer. Vielen Dank
<ppq> Sti81: :) keine ursache
<luser> ppq: konv. install geht nicht, unerfülte Abhängikeiten
<ppq> luser: hast du internetzugang?
<ppq> mit der live-cd
<luser> was kann ich da ubuntu-eigenes nehmen?
<luser> nur mir dem kabel
<luser> muss aber von hier rausziehen
<ppq> dann steck das kabel mal ein und führ folgendes aus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install konversation
<ppq> das löst dann alle abhängigkeiten auf und installiert konversation aus dem internet
<luser> danke, Meister
<koegs> oder einfach auf webchat.freenode.net :)
<luser> hi ppq, da bin ich
<ppq> wb
<ppq> hat das mit dem screenshot hingehauen?
<luser> a ja
<luser> wen man ein Fachman ander strippe hat, ist es kein probl.
<luser> so wo finde ich den sckreen?
<ppq> öffne den grafischen installer an der stelle, wo er dein windows nicht erkennt und drück dann auf die taste "druck"
<ppq> die ist relativ weit rechts oben auf der tastatur
<ppq> normalerweise
<luser> hab ich schon gemacht
<luser> nur wo ist das >Bild?
<ppq> da, wo du es hingespeichert hast ;)
<ppq> da kam doch ein dialog
<luser> hab es gefunden, 
<ppq> alles klar :) hochladen kannst du es bspw. auf http://imgur.com
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<luser> wie stelle ich es rein?
<luser> http://imgur.com/Sb8poJG
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<ppq> luser: dann noch ein 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsblk | pastebinit' bitte
<luser> http://imgur.com/k0RmBcp
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<luser> E: Paket pastebinit kann nicht gefunden werden
<ppq> luser: ok, für details dann noch ein 'parted -l' bitte (das ist ein kleines L)
<luser> root@ubuntu:~# parted -l
<luser> Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<luser> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<luser> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<luser> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<luser> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<luser> Yes/No?      
<luser> das ist das probl.
<luser> im bios habe ich es schon umgestellt
<luser> auf both, glaub ich
<luser>  
<luser> Yes/No? no                                                                
<luser> Model: Intenso Rainbow (scsi)
<luser> Disk /dev/sdb: 2021MB
<luser> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<luser> Partition Table: msdos
<luser> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<luser>  1      31,7kB  2020MB  2020MB  primary  fat32        boot
<luser>  
<ppq> luser: vorhin im screenshot sah es so aus, als ob du mit fdisk änderungen an der partitionstabelle vorgenommen hast
<ppq> luser: fdisk kann nur msdos (mbr) partitionstabellen
<luser> habe, nachträglich auch gemacht
<ppq> luser: kann sehr gut sein, dass dir das nun die partitionstabelle zerschossen hat
<luser> weil es normal nicht ging
<luser> momment: win7 startet normAL JETZT
<luser> da hab ich 2-Partit.
<luser> 100M und 55G
<luser> und die seh ich hier nicht
<luser> das ist wegen dem GPT-scheiß
<ppq> ja, weil da gerade irgendwas zerfrickelt ist
<luser> richtig
<ppq> an deiner stelle würd ich mal von der windows dvd booten und ihn automatisch "fehler beheben" lassen, dann dürfte alles wieder so sein wie windows es gern hätte
<ppq> dann sollte ubuntu auch die partitionen erkennen. man kann das sicher auch aus ubuntu heraus fixen, aber frag mich nciht wie das geht
<luser> da fehl noch was: winn liesse sich auch nicht installieren. ich musste angelegte part. löschen und dann neu anlegen
<luser> dan ging es
<luser> mein Fehler war: im bios stand EEFi, odewr so wAS
<ppq> das klingt alles so, als ob sich da gpt, mbr und hidden mbr beißen
<ppq> dieser hidden mbr verursacht deutlich mehr probleme, als er löst...
<luser> zur Info vor paar Tagen ist die alte FP kaput gegangen.
<luser> die ist ganz neu
<luser> aber ich versteh nicht, warum da EEFi stand.
<ppq> wenn man windows im uefi modus installiert, wird die hdd mit gpt partitioniert
<luser> jetzt sitz ich in der moderne Falle drin
<jokrebel> luser: Kannst Du Dir nicht bitte etwas mehr Mühe geben beim tippen und auch möglichst auf Abkürzungen verzichten? Es ist echt anstrengend, Deine Sätze zu lesen und einigermaßen zu verstehen. Danke.
<luser> noch was: win lies sich gar nicht booten im uefi-modus
<luser> jokrebel: tut mir leid
<luser> bin nicht so gut beim schreiben
<ppq> luser: versuch mal das mit der windows dvd. danach sollte sich ubuntu eigentlich installieren lassen. falls nicht, kannst du zum aufräumen den anfang der platte mit nullen überschreiben, eine neue passende partitionstabelle anlegen und dann nochmal neu anfangen. 
<luser> danke dir. Meister ppq
<ppq> ;)
<outcast> hallo, guten abend. ist es moeglich mid einer .desktop-datei eine shell auszufuehren?
<dAnjou> !xy > outcast 
<kubine> outcast: Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<outcast> ok, was ist denn mein problem? ich mochte mir eine desktopverknuepfung fuer  Dwarf fortress anlegen sieht so aus:http://pastie.org/8010708  kann das klappen oder nicht?
<kubine> Title: #8010708 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<outcast> df ist halt keine binary sonder eine shell 
<dAnjou> outcast: na bitte, da ist doch genau das, was du *eigentlich* willst
<outcast> ^^
<dAnjou> outcast: so, und getestet hast du's?
<outcast> ja funktioniert erst mal nicht. soweit ich das sehe 
<outcast> liegt glaub ich an df. 
<dAnjou> outcast: dann setz doch mal statt /opt/df/df ein "notify-send Hallo" rein. ggf. ohne ""
<dAnjou> outcast: oder hat df vllt. keine ausführrechte?
<outcast> doch 
<outcast> es haben einfach noch libraries gefehlt oO
<outcast> danke trotzdem fuer die Muehe
<NoiseFreak> nabend
<NoiseFreak> ich hätte da mal nen problem mit meiner Webcam kennst sich damit jemand einer aus?
<NoiseFreak> gibt's zufällig nen befehl ob ich sehen kann ob die Hardware erkannt wird?
<dAnjou> NoiseFreak: dmesg und lsusb (falls sie am usb hängt)
<NoiseFreak> ist son ding im Laptoprahmen :)
<NoiseFreak> übern display halt
<dAnjou> NoiseFreak: sollte auch am usb hängen
<NoiseFreak> okay
<NoiseFreak> bei dmesg blick ich nicht durch
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/BVsLZxPh
<kubine> Title: [ 1658.185322] CPU1 is up [ 1658.185394] Booting Node 0 Processor 2 APIC 0x2 [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> du vielleicht?
<NoiseFreak> jo steht da
<NoiseFreak> kubine:  was meinst du damit?
<beaver74> !bot > NoiseFreak, Kubine löste nur deinen Link auf
<kubine> NoiseFreak, Kubine löste nur deinen Link auf: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<NoiseFreak> haha okay
<beaver74> :)
<NoiseFreak> wieso tut der sowas?
<miup> NoiseFreak: damit wir sehen was sich hinter dem Link verbirgt
<NoiseFreak> ahhh
<NoiseFreak> kann mir jetzt auch zufällig jemand sagen ob mein lappi die integrierte cam erkennt?
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Wenn Du auch noch "lsusb" pastest, vielleicht.
<koegs> NoiseFreak: zumindest scheint er was mit uvcvideo zu finden, ein lspci und/oder lsusb sollte näheres an den tag bringen
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/asVFDbyM
<kubine> Title: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> ihr seid ja lieb
<frozen> NoiseFreak, teste mal das hier: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<kubine> Title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report (at kmuto.jp)
<NoiseFreak> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx
<kubine> Title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report (at kmuto.jp)
<frozen> fuehr mal "lspci -n" aus und lad den input bei pastebin hoch
<NoiseFreak> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx
<kubine> Title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report (at kmuto.jp)
<frozen> das hilft nicht, du findest anscheinend die kamera nicht, daher würde ich das gerne für dich testen
<NoiseFreak> sorry
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/5WX4juD1
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09) 00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09) 00:16.0 0780 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<frozen> aber dafür brauch ich den output von "lspci -n" von dir
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/5WX4juD1
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09) 00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09) 00:16.0 0780 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<frozen> hm, leider nicht dabei :/
<NoiseFreak> sehr nett... sorry ich dachte der andere link hätte funktioniert
<NoiseFreak> hmm
<NoiseFreak> das doof
<NoiseFreak> kann ich die iwie aktivieren?
<NoiseFreak> was mir gerade einfällt komischerweise bei skype funktioniert die bei facebook nicht...
<miup> NoiseFreak: in diesem Fall läuft sie, aber nicht mit Flash
<NoiseFreak> das heißt?
<miup> Von Ubuntu(bzw. dem Kernel) her läuft es
<miup> du könntest mit einem anderen Programm kontrollieren ob dem wirklich so ist
<miup> mit cheese, VLC o.ä
<NoiseFreak> okay
<germ86> Guten Abend
<NoiseFreak> mach ich mal
<miup> Abend germ86 
<NoiseFreak> klappt
<NoiseFreak> danke euch
<miup> O.o
<miup> wie meinen?
<NoiseFreak> es funktioniert
<NoiseFreak> halt nur nicht bei facebook 
<NoiseFreak> aber ich denke es liegt am browser, flash, facebook oder so
<miup> NoiseFreak: hast fu flash überhaupt installiert?
<NoiseFreak> i think so
<NoiseFreak> ich glaube für nen chat programm habe ich das mal getan
<miup> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<miup> hier findest du sonst Hinweise zu Flash
<NoiseFreak> danke
<miup> Bitte
<NoiseFreak> jetzt hab ich das gemacht
<Brotbackautomat> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wieso meine Internetverbindung im WLAN so arschlangsam ist?
<Brotbackautomat> Mit Kabel läufts allerdings blendend!
<UbuPhillup> Brotbackautomat: Wie gut ist der Empfang ?
<Brotbackautomat> empfang is eigentlich gut
<Brotbackautomat> Is ein neues notebook, ich nehm an es stimmt was mit den treibern nicht
<Brotbackautomat> Es läuft die aktuellste version von xubuntu auf nem thinkpad T530
<miup> Hast du die Möglichkeit dich in einem Radius von ~3m um den AP aufzuhalten?
<Brotbackautomat> Jap
<miup> und? ist da die Datenrate auch so Langsam?
<ppq> du kannst auch mal an den antennen am router bzw. ap rumdrehen
<Brotbackautomat> mist.... direkt am speedport ist der empfang wunderbar
<Brotbackautomat> ich hab gehofft es liegt am treiber :(
<Rochvellon> hehe
<Brotbackautomat> schade...
<Brotbackautomat> danke ppq, miup und Phillup
<jokrebel> Brotbackautomat: Wenns neben dem  Speedport gut ist würd ich mal nach Funkstörquellen und eventuell "besseren" WLAN-Kanälen suchen. (inSSider ist da ganz brauchbar). Alles weiter, da ja kein ubuntu-Problem aber besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<miup> Brotbackautomat: achte auf die ausrichtung
<Brotbackautomat> Alles klar, ich werds versuchen!
<Oins> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem GUI Tool, das mir die aktiven Netzwerkverbindungen anzeigt (wie netstat oder tcptrack). Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab mir gerade eine neuere bin-utils Version kompiliert, den bin-Ordner in mein Home-Verzeichnis gelegt und möchte jetzt, dass diese Version anstatt der schon vorhandenen verwendet wird. Also die Priorität sollte für diese höher sein. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
<NTQ> Oins: etherape und wireshark
<NTQ> Ich hab das ganze schon meinem PATH in ~/.profile hinzugefügt, aber bash scheint das egal zu sein bzw. nutzt lieber die auf dem system bereits installierte version. :-/
<NTQ> Oh, schlimmer. Es ist noch nicht mal in PATH enthalten
<NTQ> Okay, jetzt ist es drin
<NTQ> aber trotzdem zeigt mir z.B. avr-strip --version noch die falsche version an
<Oins> NTQ: Wie geht das über wireshark? Ich möchte nicht die einzelnen Pakete haben sondern eine Anzeige wie zB 'netstat -A inet'. etherape ist schon mal ganz nett, nur mit mehr Informationen wäre schön.
<sdx23> NTQ: die richtige Reihenfolge im PATH verwenden.
<Luyin> moin zusammen. ich habe mal aus Versehen mit dem Androiden icq dazu aufgefordert, die Telephonbuchkontakte in ICQ zu importieren, und zwar alle. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das rückgängig zu machen? Das beeinflusst nämlich auch Empathy bei mir. Und dann ist die Kontaktübersicht keine Übersicht mehr, sondern ein Chaos :)
<NTQ> sdx23: ich hab export PATH=<mein pfad>:$PATH  aber gerade in dem moment hab ich gemerkt, dass ich mich vertippt hab. -.- jetzt geht's
 * jokrebel fragt sich grade was die letzten Fragen eigentlich mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun haben sollen.
<Rochvellon> in #ubuntu-de-offtopic , Luyin 
<jokrebel> Luyin: Wenn ich _Deine_ Frage finden würde im Backlog könnt ich schaun; so kann ich auch nur auf wenigstens #ubuntu-de-offtopic verweisen.
<Luyin> gut, danke :)
<Luyin> jokrebel: wenn du mir sagst, wie, kann ich selbst nachsehn, dann musst du dir nicht die mühe machen. (falls das geht)
<jokrebel> Luyin: Die meisten IRC-Clients haben eine Suchfunktion für Kanäle. Ansonsten hilft da meist auch Google gut weiter einen passenden IRC-Kanal zu finden. Aber ein Andoridkanal wie zB. ##android-de wär da wohl besser zB.
<Luyin> jokrebel: danke, ich meinte das durchsuchen der backlogs ;)
<jokrebel> Luyin: Backlogs öffnen und die Find-Option nutzen? Hat aber immer noch nicht mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun und sollte bitte endlich dringend mindestens nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagert werden. DANKE!
<imox> ich brauch libqt3-mt-mysql und finds irgendwie nicht ;( hab xubuntu 13.04
<k1l_> das gabs nur bis precise
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/libqt3-mt-mysql  siehst du oben rechts: nur lucid und precise
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Informationen über Paket libqt3-mt-mysql in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<imox> hmm funst aber coo
<imox> http://www.tuxsoft.co.za/view.php/page/download ich hab den tux shop installiert ind dort werden die drucker nicht angezeigt. im system ist der aber zu sehen ;( 
<kubine> Title: TuxSoft - Downloads (at www.tuxsoft.co.za)
<imox> trotzdem jemand vielleicht ne Idee ob noch was fehlen könnte oder so 
<k1l_> and die software wenden.
<imox> unter suse geht der ja 
<k1l_> mit nem serversystem sollte die letzte LTS fahren
<imox> will aber kein suse
<k1l_> imox: unter precise gibts das paket
<imox> ich habe jetzt unter 13.04 auch installiert thx
<imox> konnte den shop auch installieren etc. nur die drucker
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-06
<beneter> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner TL-WN851ND (WLAN-Karte) unter 12.04.2 (3.5.0-32).
<beneter> obwohl (ehemals) auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#TP-Link als out-of-the-box beschrieben wird sie nicht erkannt
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beneter> ich habe schon vieles durchgearbeitet
<beneter> ;)
<beneter> backports installiert -> nichts
<beneter> compat installiert -> nichts
<beneter> neuestes compat installiert -> nichts ;)
<beneter> modprobe ath9k führt zu der fehlermeldung "Invalid argument"
<beneter> in dmesg stehen einige Hinweise
<beneter> ath: disagrees about version of symbol wiphy_apply_custom_regulatory
<beneter> (err -22)
<beneter> ich habe einige andere kernel ausprobiert...
<beneter> zufällig ging es unter einem
<beneter> ich kann jetzt aber leider nicht sagen, welcher es war....
<beneter> in foren finde ich allerlei hinweise auf verschiedene Lösungen; einige sind sogar als solved markiert
<beneter> leider funktioniert keine
<beneter> ich sitze jetzt bestimmt schon insgesamt über 20h daran (und bin eigentlich sehr geübt in linuxoiden Betriebssystemen)
<beneter> jetzt seid Ihr dran ;9
<beneter> *;)
<beneter> unter lspci wird sie korrekt angezeigt
<beneter> unter iwconf und ifconf taucht sie nicht auf
<beneter> über jedweden hinweis wäre ich dankbar...
<Neuromatic> beneter Kernel-Modul installiert/geladen?
<beneter> wie oben schon geschrieben: ich habe es versucht, es kam aber zu einer fehlermeldung
<Neuromatic> Welcher Treiber ist sollte denn aktiv sein?
<beneter> ath9k
<beneter> sollte, ist aber nicht
<beneter> steht nicht in der blacklist
<beneter> und bei modprobe ath9k kommt es zur oben beschriebenen Fehlermeldung
<TheInfinity> beneter: ich bin kein wifi experte mehr (das ist 3 jahre her dass ich mich mit ath9k rumgeprügelt habe), aber wenn du hilfe möchtest wäre das vollständige dmesg hilfreich :)
<beneter> kk mom :)
<beneter> [paste:414982:AR9227 symbol wiphy_apply_custom_regulat]
<beneter> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414982/
<kubine> Title: AR9227 symbol wiphy_apply_custom_regulat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beneter> was mich besonders wundert, dass es anscheinend starke unterschiede zwischen den kerneln gibt
<Neuromatic> Hast Du geschaut, ob die entsprechenden libs überhaupt vorhanden sind?
<beneter> ja sind sie
<beneter> sorry, der modprobe -loutput fehlt...
<beneter> *"modprobe -l" output
<Neuromatic> beneter: Im Wikigefunden :: TL-WN851ND PCIAtheros AR9227 (rev 01) WEP WPA WPA2 Funktioniert nicht, eventuell mit anderen Treibern. Fehler finden sich zuhauf in Foren.
<beneter> japp, ist mein eintrag: vorher stand da out-of-the-box ;)
<beneter> wollte andere leute vor fehlkäufen schützen
<Neuromatic> Ach so :D
<Neuromatic> Ja, scheiße.
<beneter> XDD
<beneter> ich habe inzwischen einen kontakt bei #ubuntu ... bisher konnte er mir aber auch nichts sagen
<Neuromatic> Sag bescheid, falls eine Lösung kommt, würd mich nämlich auch interessieren
<beneter> okay
<luser> hilfe! wie xkill,e ich testdisk?
<koegs> luser: pkill benutzen oder mit pgrep die pid rausfinden und mit kill abschiessen
<koegs> ansonsten geht doch bestimmt auch strg+c
<luser> strg+c geht nicht
<luser> danke koegs
<luser> Frage: Ubuntu eigenes Tool:"Laufwerkverwaltung" kann SMART-Werte von FP abfragen. was hällt Ihr dafon?
<luser> +v
<k1l> vom tool oder von den smart werten?
<luser> meer vom SMART
<luser> -e
<apollo13> dafür gibts smartctl
<luser> frage, weil vor einer Woche Die FP kapur gegangen ist
<k1l> ja smart werte sind smart werte
<k1l> ich frage mich was du eigentlich fragen willst
<luser> zum pech habe 2-Monate lang kein Backup gemacht
<apollo13> und was haben smart werte nun mit backups zu tun?
<luser> da were ich wenigsten vorgewarnt 
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> nicht notwendigerweise
<apollo13> platte können mit perfekten smartwerten beim booten kaputt gehen
<apollo13> nur backups schützen vernünftig
<luser> hab zw. auf der Ext. Part. Daten gesichert, hilft aber nicht
<beneter> Neuromatic: ein neuerer kernel (3.8.0-19) brachte zumindest für 5 min erfolg.... führte dann aber zum Verbindungsabbruch und  freeze
<beneter> Neuromatic: wir haben es nicht hinbekommen und versuchen es am samstag nochmal
<beneter> vermutlich werden wir alle möglichen kernel ausprobieren und ath9k neu kompilieren
<beneter> cu
<nevchen> tah
<nevchen> +c
<Neuromatic> beneter: Okay
<oslt> Have sowas wie einen Login-Loop. Was kann ich da machen?
<k1l> in die xsession-errors im /home und in dmesg und syslog in /var/log/ gucken
<apricot1> Habe keine grafische Oberfläche mehr. Im softwarecenter irgendwas in (zu) neuer Version installiert. Seitdem immer mehr 'kaputt' repariert. AMD 3820 APU mit HD6550D (on-CPU). Ubuntu 12.04 Kernel 3.2.0-43 64bit
<apricot1> leider gibt es zu viele Anleitungen im Internet. Welche Treiber, wie auf der Konsole installieren?
<koegs> apricot1: du warst die Tage schonmal hier mit dem Kram, hat es dir damals geholen?
<apricot1> koegs, nein - leider nicht
<koegs> dann würd ich einfach mal ne neuinstallation vorschlagen
<koegs> und weniger rumzubasteln bzw. vorher mal backups anzulegen
<apricot1> habe auch den Originaltreiber bei AMD runtergeladen. Bei der Instalation kamen viele Fehler - fehlende software...
<koegs> siehe oben
<apricot1> Generell: Welcher Treiber ist denn nun der *richtige* für Ubuntu 12.04 oder höher
<apricot1> und andere Frage: Wie kann ich bei Neuinstallation mein Home (eigene Partition) wiederverwenden?
<koegs> der richtige treiber ist derjenige welcher über das software-center und/oder jockey-gtk angeboten wird
<koegs> und der ubuntu-installer bietet dir an vorhandene Partitionen einzubinden ohne diese zu formatieren
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> und ich habe sogar eine Sicherung der wichtigsten Sachen (Programme/Konfiguration/Daten) auf Ubuntu-one gezogen. Hab aber keinen Plan, wie ich das zurückbekommen kann.
<koegs> nachher halt wieder mit ubuntu one verbinden und die sachen da rausholen
<apricot1> ob das auch mit dem 'zerschossenen' System jetzt geht??
<Fussel> man sollte da noch was mit apt? machen, so ne softwareliste anlegen
<apricot1> auf der Konsole?
<apricot1> ja hab ich auch
<lyric_> Hallo, beschäftige mich gerade mit Deja-Dup.
<lyric_> Laut Anleitungen basiert das Tool auf duplicity.
<apricot1> ich glaub ich habs mit Deja-Dup gemacht
<Fussel> apricot1, die halt wieder zurück, und du hast fast das alte system wieder wenn home gesichert wurde 
<lyric_> Und duplicity verwendet gpg-Verschlüsselung.
<Fussel> ahja, gut
<apricot1> ich hab aber nur noch die Konsole
<apricot1> kein X mehr
<lyric_> Angenommen der rechner würde geklaut oder zerstört.
<Fussel> regelmäßig festplatte angeschlossen
<lyric_> Dann könnte man doch Recovery mehr machen.
<lyric_> wenn man nicht die gpg-Schlüssel irgendwo extra gesichert hätte.
<lyric_> oder?
<apricot1> bei mir ist ja noch alles da; ich hab nur keine grafische Oberfläche mehr
<apricot1> startx greift ins Leere
<Fussel> nu, ich bin wieder raus, kenn mich zu wenig aus
<apricot1> ich hab versehentlich eine zu neue Version von 'irgendwas' (xinit??) installiert im softwarecenter
<bullgard4> apricot1:  Um eine lokale Kopie der Paketauswahl-Zustände zu erstellen: '~$ dpkg --get-selections >meine_auswahl '.
<Fussel> apricot1, wenns verbastelt ist mach neu
<koegs> apricot1: du hast irgendwas gemach um irgendwas zu installieren, dann ist irgendwas kaputt gegangen, da können  wir irgendwie auch nicht helfen :>
<apricot1> irgendwie Scheiße  :)
<bullgard4> apricot1: In der Debian-Referenz (Version 2) steht, wie Du Dein System reparieren kannst.
<apricot1> wo find ich die Debian Referenz?
<bullgard4> apricot1: Hast Du ein laufendes Ubuntu? Dann guck nach dem paket debian-reference.
<apricot1> koegs, ich sagte doch: wahrscheinlich eine zu neue Version von xinit
<apricot1> bullgard4, laufen tuts noch... ber kwinw Grafik
<apricot1> keine
<koegs> "wahrscheinlich" und warum ist die überhaupt da drin, du hast es kaputt gebastelt, sieh es doch einfach ein
<apricot1> ich sehs ja ein
<apricot1> aber ich seh nicht ein, warum ich ALLES neu installieren soll, wenn das X nicht mehr funktioniert
<Fussel> dann mach neu
<k1l> apricot1: weil du so viel rumgefummelt hast, dass man das nicht einfach wieder reparieren kann
<Fussel> wenns verbastelt war kann mal erstmal die hälte des instalierten wechwefen
<k1l> hier hat keiner bock mit dir 3 tage lang jeden schritt durchzukauen, wenn du kein backup hast um das einfach wieder  zurückzuzspielen. da ist neuinstallieren in 30min samt einstellen einfacher
<Fussel> wenn ich da schon lees neuester treiber bla, direkt vom hersteller, ixding wahrscheinlich auch neueste weiiiit abseits vom suport
<k1l> das kann man alles machen, wenn man weiß was man tut. und backups hat
<lyric_> A propos Backups
<Fussel> äh, jo
<lyric_> wenn ihr Backups macht und deja dup verwendet
<lyric_> speichert ihr doch eure gpg Schlüssel extra ab
<lyric_> oder?
<k1l> jo
<lyric_> ich wundere mich dass sowas in keiner Anleitung erwähnt wird
<lyric_> was hilft ein Backup mit einem noch so tollem Tool
<lyric_> wenn man mit dem Backup nichts mehr anfangen kann
<lyric_> weil man es nicht mehr entschlüsselt bekommt.
<bullgard4> lyric_: Dein Problem wird in debian-reference Version 2 behandelt.
<k1l> lyric_: sie können verschlüsselt werden. 
<k1l> können, wie in: nicht müssen
<lyric_> ach,  so
<k1l> also mal nen gang runter schalten
<lyric_> in meiner Installation von deja dup sehe ich diese Option nicht
<koegs> bullgard4: gehts noch?
<stevieh> ein grund, warum ich meine backups "zuhause" nicht verschlüssel
<lyric_> ich finde Verschlüsselung wichtig wenn man offsite backuped
<lyric_> k1l: wo kann man das einstellen?
<Fussel> woffwas?
<lyric_> ob verschlüsselung oder nicht
<lyric_> in deja dup
<apricot1> Abschlussfrage: kann ich die backups con 12.04 auch in 13.04 verwenden, oder soll ich 12.04 neu installieren?
<Fussel> ich wüsst da nix von verschlüsselung, festplatte ran, zeuch rüber
<lyric_> Deja-Dup baut auf duplicity auf
<Fussel> sowie ich den schlüsselbund wieder hab ist wieder alles locker :D
<lyric_> möglicherweise muss man sich direkt mit duplicity beschäftigen, wenn man Verschlüsselung wünscht?
<k1l> lyric_: ich finde die einstellung in 13.04 gerade auch nicht mehr
<Fussel> oh, ah, sorry, hab noch 12.04
<lyric_> k1l: meine deja-dup Version sieht irgendwie primitiver aus als früher
<lyric_> ja, habe auch 12.4 ;-)
<Fussel> hmm
<lyric_> sorry, 12.04 natürlich
<Fussel> und wo siehst du da, das was verschlüsselt wird?
<lyric_> Fussel: moment muss mal meine alten Backups checken
<lyric_> (externe Festplatte anschließen)
<Fussel> hm?
<lyric_> Ja, meine alten Backups, sind alles .gpg-Dateien
<Fussel> also ich hab noch nie n schlüssel eingeben müssen für dejadub
<lyric_> Verschlüsselung ist wahrscheinlich wirklich optional
<Fussel> in den einstellungen von dejadub
<lyric_> oder Deja-Dup nimmt sich automatisch den Schlüssel aus der Schlüssel-Datei
<lyric_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lyric_> Da steht auch etwas von Verschlüsselung.
<Fussel> lyric_, ja, wird aber als anderes thema behandelt, nämlich mit "datensicherung"
<Fussel> da stehts aber auch nicht, ich kanns noch, so oft lesen :)
<Fussel> lyric_, du gehst ja normalerweise auch anders vor. du verschlüsselst ja deinen home, ordner, und sicherst den dann, oder?
<Fussel> und dann brauchst du womöglich den komischen schlüssel, was die dateien da haben. aber das ist spekulation von mir, da hört mein wissen auf
<lyric_> Nein, ich habe auch nicht-Home-Sachen verschlüsselt gebackuped
<lyric_> Ich habe allerdings vergessen wie es war
<lyric_> mit 12.04 scheint sich einiges geändert zu haben
<lyric_> ich werde jetzt versuchen auf Daja-Dup zu verzichten und mich direkt mit duplicity auseinanderzusetzen.
<Fussel> zur not coppy/paste :D
<lyric_> Deja Dup wird zwar nun automatisvch mitinstalliert, aber
<lyric_> wird  wahrscheinlich immer schlechter unterstützt werden für Gnome und KDE
<lyric_> denn Canonical hat kein Interesse daran
<Fussel> dann sag ich mal so, als normnutzer der ich auf jedenfall bin, muss sich da um keinerlei verschlüsselung kümmern
<Fussel> *mich
<Fussel> *und so
<lyric_> ;-)
<ulrich_> Hallo zusammen!
<ulrich_> Nach einer Neuinstallation von Xubuntu wird mein UMTS-Stick nicht mehr erkannt (Tchibo/O2). Er blinkt zwar erst grün, dann blau, d.h. er hat Netz, aber im Netzwerk-Manager wird er dann nicht angezeigt. Any Idea?
<apricot1> jaja ich bins schon wieder :) - beim Versuch von 'sudo apt-get install dh-make dh-modaliases execstack dkms linux-headers-generic ' erhalte ich u.a.: Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main dh-make all 0.59ubuntu1 "de.archive.ubuntu.com" konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> apricot1: gucken ob dns funktioniert, einfach mal nen ping probieren
<apricot1> unknown host de.archive.ubuntu.com
<koegs> geht ping googl.de
<apricot1> ping google.de
<apricot1> stimmt geht auch nicht
<apricot1> bin ja in der wiederherstellungskonsole
<ThreeM> apollo13, geht ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<apollo13> ThreeM: geht ping 8.8.4.4 ?
<ThreeM> oder der joa
<apollo13> probiers doch :þ
<ThreeM> ach xD
<ThreeM> ich meinte apricot1 
<ThreeM> ;)
<ThreeM> pardon
<apollo13> oh
<sevi> guten Abend. Bin Ic hier richtig mit Ubuntu und Android fragen ?
<TheInfinity> sevi: wenn die android fragen direkt was mit ubuntu zu tun haben - ja.
<TheInfinity> sevi: ansonsten offtopic channel :)
<sevi> super ! :) ich hab ne verbindung zu meinem Handy mittels eines scripts hingekriegt(USB Thetering). Die Verbindung ist da, ich sehe aber keine Ordner oder Volumes meines Handys.. Was muss ich einstellen, damit ich Files auf mein Handy schieben kann ?
<TheInfinity> sevi: das tethering hat nichts mit dateien zu tun, sondern mit teilen der internetverbindung des handys.
<TheInfinity> sevi: für dateien musst du dein handy als usb storage anmelden
<sevi> aha,,, und wie mach das ? ;)
<TheInfinity> sevi: das hängt von deinem android handy ab. manche handyhersteller wie sony unterbinden das ganz, andere erlauben es.
<Rochvellon> sevi> entweder das handy als usb-storage einhängen oder über das netzwerk laufwerke (nfs oder smb) freigeben
<apricot1> apollo13, netzwerk war in der Wiederherstellungskonsole off - ist aber ok
<apricot1> hab den AMD Treiber manuell hergestellt nach 'http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation?redirect=no' aber leider immer noch bei startx: /etc/init/xserverrc: 3 : exec: /usr/bin/X: not found -- okok ich habs mal probiert  :)
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sevi> !!! Yes, hat geklappt ! ich bedanke mich :)
<sevi> randfrage: könnte ich jetzt eigentlich mein Handy als Webcam benutzen ? 
<jokrebel> sevi: Könnte je nach Handy vielleicht schon auch möglich sein.
<sevi> ich werds mal auschecken... intressiert mich sowieso ...
<jokrebel> sevi: So Pauschal kann ich höchstens https://www.google.de/search?q=ubuntu+wiki+handy+als+webcam&oq=ubuntu+wiki+handy+als+webcam bieten.
<kubine> Title: ubuntu wiki handy als webcam - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<imox> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/office/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<imox> in der sources.list steht davon nichts drin wo könnte da noch was stehen? 
<Ekkehardt1> imox, es gibt noch das Verzeichnis sources.list.d
<imox> ahhh ja thanks
<Ekkehardt1> zumindest landen bei mir immer dort die ppa-Quellen
<jokrebel> imox: Und? Fehöer gefunden?
<jokrebel> *Fehler
<imox> joa war unter list.d
<Scud123> N'abend, jemand da der cinnamon als desktop nutzt? Mich nervts ein wenig, dass das Edge Tiling die Window size fixed und ich such schon ein Weilchen nach der Stelle wo der entsprechende Code liegt. Wollt mir mal schaun ob ich das selbst fixen kann. 
<Scud123> wenn also wer ne idee hat und mich in die richtige richtung anstossen koennte, das waer super
<k1l_> ich denke die meisten die ahnung von cinnamon haben findest du bei den mintlern
<Neuromatic> Scud123: Hör auf k1l_
<Scud123> joa bei den jungs hab ich schon nachgefragt... dachte mir bei euch fragen schadet nix ;)
<apollo13> lol
<Scud123> ich dank euch, schoenen abend noch^
<apollo13> Scud123: selbst wenn wir ahnung haben/hätten, cinnamon gehört einfach boykottiert
<Scud123> Oo fuer ein system das auf unity setzt, lehnste dich ja ganz schoen weit ausm fenster ;)
<Rochvellon> apollo13> warum?
<apollo13> Scud123: du gehst davon aus, dass ich ubuntu verwende, tu ich nicht
<apollo13> Rochvellon: weil die zu blöd sind das zeugs so zu programmieren, bzw aktuell zu halten dass man es zb neben gnome 3.8 verwenden kann
<Rochvellon> kann es nicht vllt auch sein, dass sie nicht genügend manpower haben, wenn es zu größeren änderungen kommt? schon mal daran gedacht?
<Neuromatic> Außerdem, wer will schon gnome
<Scud123> also zum einen, verrat mir doch welchen desktop du benutzt? und zum anderen iirc laeuft das seit ende april
<Scud123> siehe Now Cinnamon is fully functional with GNOME 3.8. There may some minor bugs, but all major functions are working, so it will probably stay in the [community] repo in the next months.
<apollo13> Rochvellon: schon mal daran gedacht, dass es mehr arbeit ist aktuelle upstream versionen nicht zu supporten, da distributionen das nunmal packagen…
<apollo13> Scud123: oh finally, sie haben es geschafft…
<k1l_> cinnamon ist seit 13.04 in den ubuntu quellen.
<k1l_> aber die probleme mit dem "hinterherkommen" zum gnome unterbau sind schon gegeben
<apollo13> cinarch hat ja nicht umsonst cinnamon gekübelt, fedora hat das gleiche problem
<k1l_> apollo13: auf den druck wurde da auch was gemacht. wieviel und wie nachhaltig weiß ich nicht
<apollo13> guter artikel dazu: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Comment-Don-t-develop-just-for-your-favourite-distribution-1874065.html
<kubine> Title: Comment: Don't develop just for your favourite distribution - The H Open: News and Features (at www.h-online.com)
<Neuromatic> cinnarch ist auch so ein Griff ins Klo..
<apollo13> k1l_: klar, aber halt spät…
<apollo13> bzw zu spät
<apollo13> Neuromatic: und es geht nicht darum ob man gnome will oder nicht, cinnamon baut auf gtk auf, und wenn das system gnome anbietet hat es im idealfall davon eine aktuelle version, das heißt aktuelles gtk + aktuelle gnome komponenten, und nur so nebenbei; ohne gnome wäre cinnamon gar nix :þ
<Neuromatic> apollo13: Ist mir klar, ich wollte nur gnome flames ;)
<Neuromatic> s/s/n
<apollo13> dann solltest mehr üben :þ
<Neuromatic> apollo13: Unterrichte mich :P
<NGC-Ollie> nabend allerseits
<NGC-Ollie> Hat jemand gerade Nerven unity unter 13.4 zu debuggen?
<NGC-Ollie> ich werd bekloppt, der akiml :D
<Robert_Zenz> NGC-Ollie, Sag einfach was is'.
<NGC-Ollie> Mir fehlt Skype und Turpial oben in der Anzeigenleiste, während Systemload-indicator und VLC da sind
<NGC-Ollie> unter 12.4 war da noch alles okay, nachdem ich mit CCSM diese eine (TM) Einstellung umgestellt hatte
<NGC-Ollie> Genauere Diagnose: vor 13.4 hat man mit dconf oder gsettings unter com.canonical.Unity.Panel systemtray-whitelist den schlüssel 'all' eingetragen
<k1l_> mit dem schlüssel war irgendwas. musste mal die news dazu durchgehen
<NGC-Ollie> der Schlüssel ist nun unter desktop->unity->panel, aber obwohl da all steht, kommt oben nicht alles
<k1l_> ich weiß aus dem kopf nicht mehr ob es gar nicht mehr geht oder ob es anders geht :/
<NGC-Ollie> hm
<NGC-Ollie> du hattest recht, anscheinend ist die whitelist rausgeflogen
<NGC-Ollie> google meint, ich soll ein anderes PPA hinzufügen und dann wäre die whitlist wieder drin
<NGC-Ollie> joa, dann mach ich mal nen neustart, falls ich nicht wiederkomme hat es funktioniert. Ich danke schonmal für den tipp
<NGC-Ollie> gn8 ;)
<destiny1> ein ubuntu touch user hier? wie fühlt es sich so an? :)
<k1l_> ist noch im entwicklungs stadium. generelle user erfahrungen bekommt man aber besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic und technische in #ubuntu-touch (englisch)
<destiny1> k1l_: oh, ein eigener channel, dankesehr
<k1l_> destiny1: hier ein aktueller Beitrag zum Thema: https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts/BRizY91LGpr  ansonsten weiter in den genannten channeln
<destiny1> k1l_: hallo danke. bin am überlegen ob ich mir ubuntu touch jetzt schon zumuten kann weil's seitens cannonical ja schon "nutzbar" sein soll :D
<k1l_> destiny1: "nutzbar" für entwickler
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-07
<julie> Hallo und guten Morgen, ich frage mal in die Runde: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus einer Video-DVD eine MP3 zu erstellen. Also konverieren einer .vob-Datei in eine MP3-Datei.
<ppq> julie: ja, das geht bspw. mit avconv oder ffmpeg
<julie> ok...
<ppq> avconv -i datei.vob ausgabe.mp3
<ppq> du kannst auch ogmrip nutzen, das hat ein GUI
<julie> ich versuche es erstmal mit ogmrip. Bin gerade am runterladen und installieren
<ppq> in ogmrip kannst du dann einfach ein neues profil anlegen. name zb. "mp3". dann auf bearbeiten und im video-tab "kein video" wählen und im audio-tab "mpeg 1 layer 3" mit der gewünschten qualitätsstufe (1-10, standard ist 3, probier einfach aus - 5 bis max. 7 sind für gute qualität passend)
<ppq> und natürlich die kanäle entsprechend einstellen, höchstwahrscheinlich möchtest du stereo, aber falls du 5.1 willst geht das da auch
<julie> also ogmrip..ist installiert, die DVD ist geladen aber wie zum Henker kann ich sie jetzt konvertieren?
<ppq> oh und im container-tab musst du "mpeg stream" wählen
<ppq> erstmal das profil passend einstellen, dann auf auslesen
<ppq> das landet dann im eingestellten ausgabepfad
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ogmrip
<kubine> Title: OGMRip › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spucky> Ist es möglich, meinen Dokumente-Ordner auf ein anderes Verzeichnis zeigen zu lassen? Und wenn ja: wie?
<koegs> spucky: du entfernst den ordner und benutzt dann "ln -s /der/neue/ordner Dokumente"
<spucky> koegs: via symlink habe ich es gerade probiert. Aber ... oh, offenbar falsch herum ^^
<koegs> spucky: ich vertue mich da gerne auch immer wieder
<koegs> deswegen hab ich grad nochmal mit "man ln" nachgeguckt :P
<sysdef> spucky: ln --help |head. die haben extra die benennung verbessert. vorher hiess das afaik von und nach, was auch nicht so super eindeutig ist
<spucky> koegs: Und wieso muss ich den Ordner vorher entfernen? Es geht konkret darum, den Dokumente-Ordner von google drive einfach via /home/spucky/Dokumente zugreifbar zu machen. Kann ich also den Ordner /home/spucky/Insync/$gmail-Konto/Dokumente einfach verschieben oder umbenennen und die Daten hinterher wieder rein packen?
<spucky> sysdef: ah, danke :)
<sysdef> wenn du google drive dazu ueberreden kannst den ordner direkt zu nutzen ist doch alles in butter
<spucky> sysdef: eben leider nicht. Also ... nen drive-client für linux von google selbst gibt es ja aktuell noch nicht. Insync funktioniert ganz prima und kann auch noch einiges extra. Aber das eben leider nicht ;)
<sysdef> dropbox besteht afaik auch auf den ordner-namen Dropbox
<sysdef> wo der liegt kann man aber konfigurieren
<spucky> hmja. dropbox vertraue ich eh nicht mehr ^^
<sysdef> aber google? ^^
<sysdef> however .o{ OT }
<spucky> ja, google. google schaut zwar in alle meine Daten rein, aber die verlieren wenigstens nix ;)
<mustard_> spucky, google hat ja deine Daten auch mehrmals gespiegelt! :P
<spucky> mustard_: eben. Als UbuntuOne damals einfach all meine Adressdaten verschluckt hat war ich auch geschockt. So etwas kann einem bei Datenkrake google halt nie passieren xD
<mustard_> verschluckt? aufgefressen und nicht mehr ausgespuckt?! :P
<spucky> ja, die hatten damals ein Problem mit der Datenbank und offenbar kein brauchbares backup mehr --> alle Adressdaten waren weg. Scheinbar ist der Contact-sync bis heute deaktiviert - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<kubine> Title: UbuntuOne/Status - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<mustard_> hmm...
<mustard_> ich habe bis jetzt noch keine daten-cloud in anspruch genommen
<spucky> und das war halt desaströs, weil ich voll leichtgläubigem Enthusiasmus all meine Daten da rein gekippt und sie teilweise an anderen Orten schon gelöscht hatte
<mustard_> irgendwie traue ich dem ganzen nicht
<spucky> zurecht xD
<koegs> spucky: entferne doch einfach mit "rm -f ~/Dokumente" und dann "ln -s ~/Insync/bla/Dokumente"
<mustard_> wenn, dann setze ich mir meine eigene cloud auf meinem rechner auf. wenn da was schief geht, dann weiß ich wer schuld ist. :)
<spucky> ja, gibt ja owncloud
<spucky> da hat man dann auch keine Beschränkung
<mustard_> :)
<spucky> koegs: du meintest vermutlich "rm -rf Dokument/", oder?
<spucky> +e
<koegs> spucky: ja, sorry! r und f vertauscht :(
<koegs> kannst ja auch im File-Manager machen, also ~/Dokumente löschen :)
<spucky> hat btw geklappt. Danke :D
<spucky> yay, gefällt mir :D
<spucky> So. Auf zur Arbeit. Danke für die Hilfe! cya
<alps> hey hab grad mein scanner (Epson DX4050) ausprobiert mit xsane. gibts irgend ein schöneres programm zum scannen? wär schön wenn es nur ein fenster öffnen würde.
<dAnjou> alps: was sagt google?
<mbroeker> versuch doch mal simple scan
<dAnjou> oder das uu-wiki
<alps> dAnjou: hab ihn grad gefragt und er meint ihm gehts gut :)
<alps> mbroeker: simple hört sich gut an. schau ich mir mal an
<dAnjou> alps: wir sind kein google ersatz
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Software
<kubine> Title: Software › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alps> dAnjou: das sollt ihr auch garnich sein
<dAnjou> *gar nicht
<alps> dAnjou: ich frag nur weil ich ne empfehlung haben wollte
<alps> ui. man kann ja auch gleich in gimp scannen mit xsane. perfekt :)
<alps> http://www.golem.de/news/willste-kriegste-paypal-schickt-allen-falsche-500-euro-gewinnnachrichten-1306-99691.html
<kubine> Title: "Willste? Kriegste!": Paypal schickt falsche 500-Euro-Gewinnnachrichten - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<alps> lol hoffentlich muss painpal zahlen :D
<dAnjou> !ot > alps 
<kubine> alps: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<alps> uf sry falscher channel
<_jonny> wo speichert samba die Ordnerfreigaben? In /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<molnitza> Hi, wie kann ich mir bei Nautilus in Gnome 3 wieder die Buttons zum minimieren, maximieren und schließen anzeigen lassen?
<fbausch> molnitza: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell#GNOME-Tweak-Tool
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<molnitza> fbausch, per gnome-tweak-tool lasse ich mir ansich die buttons schon anzeigen, nur nautilus will nicht.
<molnitza> aus die maus. natilus fliegt runter.
<oslt> 13.04 Login Loop. Was kann ich machen?
<stevieh> oslt: X?
<oslt> stevieh: Ich meine, ich arbeite ein wenig, dann wird der Screen schwarz --> Neuanmeldung
<oslt> stevieh: Was meinst du mit X?
<stevieh> oslt: so mittendrin? Das ist schräg.
<oslt> stevieh, ja. Hässlich.
<stevieh> oslt: ob du im grafikmodus arbeitest... wohl ja.
<oslt> stevieh. Ja. Ubuntu studio
<stevieh> seltene Grafikhardware?
<oslt> stevieh. Lief alles gigantisch. Tolle Distri.
<stevieh> oslt: ?
<oslt> stevieh: Ich denke nein.
<oslt> stevieh: Soll ich mal gucken?
<stevieh> schau mal in .xsession-errors, wo du rausfliegst.
<oslt> stevieh. Ja. Moment.
<oslt> stevieh: Ist es das?
<oslt> (Thunar:2344): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_window_type: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<oslt> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<stevieh> das zweite ist unkritisch... das erste sagt mir erstmal nix.
<stevieh> weg isser.
<oslt> stevieh: Bin grad rausgeflogen!
<oslt> stevieh: (xfce4-indicator-plugin:3107): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_realize: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<oslt> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:3107): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_realize: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<oslt> (update-notifier:3229): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<oslt> (xfce4-session:3050): GLib-WARNING **: GChildWatchSource: Exit status of a child process was requested but ECHILD was received by waitpid(). Most likely the process is ignoring SIGCHLD, or some other thread is invoking waitpid() with a nonpositive first argument; either behavior can break applications that use g_child_watch_add()/g_spawn_sync() either directly or indirectly.
<oslt> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<oslt> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<oslt> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<dAnjou> oslt: alter
<dAnjou> !!! http://bpaste.net/ !!!
<oslt> dAnjou: Okay bin newbee
<dAnjou> oslt: gegen sowas hilft topic und damit auch die regeln lesen
<oslt> dAnjou: Gut.
<oslt> stevieh: http://bpaste.net/show/fVVC5ROdWpZGqfdHCsSx/
<kubine> Title: Paste #fVVC5ROdWpZGqfdHCsSx at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<stevieh> oslt: und das war das letzte nach dem crash?
<stevieh> oslt: mir sagt das nix, aber ich nehm auch kein xfce...
<oslt> stevieh: Steht ja kein Datum da.
<oslt> stevieh: http://bpaste.net/show/IavxJsSTiwWEgu1a4vaZ/
<kubine> Title: Paste #IavxJsSTiwWEgu1a4vaZ at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<stevieh> kannst das Ding ja mal leermachen. Wie kannst du den fehler reproduieren?
<oslt> stevieh: Kaum, aber ich habe den Eindruck, wenn ich den Dateimanager öffne, oder ein Terminal.
<oslt> stevieh: Dann Wuuph
<stevieh> naja, versuchen, dass in der .xsession-errors einzugrenzen (das sollte da eigentlich drinstehen, wenn was abkackt) und da nach googlen. Evtl auch noch in syslog reinschauen
<oslt> stevieh: Ist syslog eine Datei?
<oslt> kubine: Danke.
<stevieh> oslt: /var/log/syslog
<AndroUser> Hey, im penny-markt um die ecke gibts grad nen multifunktionsdrucker (scannen,drucken...) von samsung - siehts da eher git aus mit ubuntu?
<AndroUser> Habe keine genaue bezeichnung zur hand
<AndroUser> Nur grobe erfahrungswerte?
<stevieh> AndroUser: IMHO die besten Unterstützung von MuFuDrus gibts für Brother
<oslt> stevieh: Steht ne Menge drin im syslog.
<AndroUser> Funktionieren auch diese druck über wlan-Spielchen?
<AndroUser> Oder braucht man dazu windows
<stevieh> windows?
<oslt> stevieh: Syslog http://bpaste.net/show/YV14XpOu4ZAgYDRYY334/
<kubine> Title: Paste #YV14XpOu4ZAgYDRYY334 at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<stevieh> oslt: das sieht unkritisch aus
<oslt> stevieh. Die einzigen Errors ins xsession-errors sind mit Chromium
<Rome12> Hallo. Ich hatte eyeD3 (Tags bearbeiten) via apt-get installiert. Dann deinstalliert und mit pip install die neuste Version. Möchte doch nicht mehr die neuste Version. Also pip uninstall und apt-get install. Jetzt kann ich das nicht mehr öffnen und bekomme immer die Meldung. /usr/bin/python: No module named eyed3 obwohl ich es doch mit apt-get wieder installiert habe. Was könne falsch sein?
<Rome12> Vielleicht kann ich das noch besser formulieren. Die neu installierte Version scheint in /usr/bin/ und nicht (mehr) in /usr/bin/python zu sein. Wie sage ich das jetzt der shell?
<FUZxxl> Moin
<Rome12> Moin
<bullgard4> Rome12 Vielleicht hilft '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure <Paketname>'.
<Rome12> bullgard4: leider nicht :/ /usr/bin/python: No module named eyed3
<bullgard4> Rome12: Was ist ds für eine Art Modul?
<bullgard4> +a
<Rome12> bullgard4: Sorry. Aber ich weiß nicht, was ich darauf antworten soll. Es ist eyeD3, eine Software um mp3 Tags auf Kommandozeilenebene zu bearbeiten.
<bullgard4> "A command-line editor to add/edit/remove ID3-tags on mp3 files."
<bullgard4> Hast Du das Paket »eyed3« installiert?
<geser> Rome12: schaue mal ob "python-eyed3" noch richtig installiert ist, bzw mit "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-eyed3" neuinstallieren lassen
<Rome12> geser: danke. Habe ich gemacht. Jetzt bekomme ich eine andere Fehlermeldung -.- -bash: /usr/local/bin/eyeD3: No such file or directory
<Rome12> geser: ich habe da scheinbar durch die pip installation irgenwas kaputtgemacht. Bei einem anderen User auf dem gleichen System funktioniert es. Verstehe aber nicht, warum es nicht wieder korrekt eingerichtet wird, wenn ich alles mit purge entferne und wieder installiere
<geser> Rome12: "hash -r" sollte der Bash beim vergessen helfen
<geser> (bash hat da einen Cache, wo die Pfade gecacht werden von Programmen)
<Rome12> geser du bist mein absoluter Held.
<Rome12> Hat funktioniert. DANKE
<Rome12> Erst mal googeln, was das bewirkt
<geser> "help hash" zeigt die bash-Hilfe dazu an
<imox> hab Cups installiert und komme nicht auf das webinterface eigentlich alles fehlerfrei also scheint so aber geht nicht ;( 
<imox> hmm ok jetzt komm ich schon mal zu forbidden
<imox> jetzt geht's :D /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<imox> hmm lsusb und lspci geht nicht? 
<imox> heut nichts los hier?
<raspberryjulian> Hallo, bekommt man auf dem raspberry mittleeweile ein aktuelles ubuntu zum laufen? (12.04)
<raspberryjulian> Würde den gerne kaufen und an den fernseher schließen mit wireless taststur
<imox> ist zu lahm
<imox> os hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber selbst an thin client ist der nicht der schnellste
<imox> gibt's auch ne minimal Installation von ubuntu? hab die server varanitae genommen und nix installiert trotzdem 3 GB oder so unter minimal versteh ich 300 mb ^^
<Rochvellon> nimm DSL
<imox> ?
<Rochvellon> damn small linux
<imox> will kein desktop und eigentlich nen ubuntu 
<brainwash> imox: raspberry zu lahm? :D
<imox> joa
<imox> gibt's keine minimal ubuntu server version? 
<imox> wenn nicht nehme ich halt die große find ich aber echt blöd
<imox> will nicht nerven aber kann mir falls nein jemand nen nein gibt's nicht schreiben ;) ? 
<raspberryjulian> Dsl gibts doch garnicht mehr
<Rochvellon> da gibt es dann nur noch 2 sachen, wenn es denn unbedingt ubuntu-basis sein soll: entweder ubuntu-server nehmen und selbst abspecken und programme austauschen oder du findest jemanden, der das bereits getan hat
<raspberryjulian> Supportmäßig
<raspberryjulian> Und dsl sieht extremst bescheiden aus
<Rochvellon> nuja, ist ja auch abgespeckt bis zum geht nicht mehr :)
<imox> alles klar dann halt server mir auch egal Speicherplatz ist ja heut zu tage kein ding mehr 
<raspberryjulian> Raspbian mit mate könnt was sein
<imox> gibt's irgendwas was immer mit installiert ist was ich nicht unbedingt brauche was den systemstart aufhält? 
<musca> X
<raspberryjulian> Imox : nicht wirklich..
<imox> ok
<imox> dann auch egal 
<imox> scheiss openvz ^^
<Rochvellon> imox> dann solltest du hand anlegen und entsprechende dienste deaktivieren bzw. deinstallieren
<imox> das ubuntu image ist zwar nur 300 mb groß 
<imox> hat aber kein usb support und nix 
<raspberryjulian> Als ich dsl mal installiert hatte gabs da nichtman nen richtigeh mauszeiger, sondern so ein dickes schwarzes x
<imox> ich will eh nur shell
<musca> ^ hmm, nun hat er auf das [X] geklickt
<jokrebel> …war doch eh alles Offropic …
<imox> libcups.so load failure hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen kann? 
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-08
<dreck37> wasis
<oslt> Hallo, war gestern schon hier, wegen einem Prob.
<oslt> Werde in unregelmäßigen abständen ausgeloggt.
<oslt> Could be this Bug. But don't know what to do: Bug 980519
<oslt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<kubine> Title: Bug #980519 “Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS” : Bugs : “xorg” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<oslt> Hihi wurde ausgeloggt.
<oslt> Werde  häufig aus ubuntu 13.04 ausgeloggt.
<oslt> Bräuchte da Hilfe
<nevchen> moin
<oslt> Hey, ich probier's nocjh mal.
<oslt> Hab ein "ungewolltes Logout"-Problem.
<oslt> Ziemlich lästig.
<Harald523> Und, sollte man auf 13.04 updaten?
<UbuPhillup> HALEB0B: von 12.04 oder 12.10?
<Harald523> 12.10
<UbuPhillup> HALEB0B: bei mir lauft 13.04 stabiler als 12.10, aber solange es noch support bekommt kannst du bei 12.10 bleiben, wenn alles gut lauft
<UbuPhillup> ups sorry HALEB0B war für Harald523
<UbuPhillup> Harald523: also man kann muss aber nicht ;)
<Harald523> Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass das letzte Update bei mir nicht völlig problemlos verlief...
<Harald523> andererseits hab ich mega Probleme mit Virtubox...
<Harald523> das bringt immer den ganzen Rechner zum Komplett-Einsturz wenn man versucht, ein XP zu installieren...
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag  Frage muss die boot partition immer die erste auf der platte sein ich habe XP Ntfs als erste partition schon 
<koegs> IchGuckLive: nein, muss es nicht
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<beaver74> IchGuckLive, sie muss imho noch auf einer primären liegen
<IchGuckLive> hab ich B)
<koegs> nicht mal das
<kameluel> hi, hab hier ein Problem mit meinen ATI-Treibern, ist gerade jemand hier, der sich damit auskennt, damit ich mein Problem genauer schildern kann?
<beaver74> koegs, ja, ok.. war mir nicht ganz klar.. glaube das war mal so, und ist jetzt nicht mehr?
<beaver74> +es
<oslt> Harald523: Nu ja, für mich war 13.04 ein Fortschritt, kam ja von 10.04 LTS EOL
<oslt> Harald523: Und dann gibt es aber eben dieses ungewollte Logout-Problem.
<oslt> So ein ungewolltes Logout ist lästig. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<oslt> So jetzt ist es gerade wieder passiert. :-)
<oslt> Fehlerlogs habe ich keine gefunden.
<oslt> Vermute irgendetwas mit. x.org und oder Grafikkarte.
<beaver74> oslt, könntest mal in ~/.xsession-errors sehen
<oslt> beaver74: Aber gern.
<beaver74> :)
<oslt> Uff! 
<oslt> Bin gerade eben rausgeflogen.
<oslt> beaver74: http://bpaste.net/show/s5xS3MRlmIb6tKOy1E7J/
<kubine> Title: Paste #s5xS3MRlmIb6tKOy1E7J at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<oslt> Der Screen wird plötzlich schwarz, dann kommt der Login Screen
<oslt> Alle ungespricherte Arbeit ist futsch.
<HALEB0B> hallo! oslt: was haste denn fuer ne grafikkarte bzw. was fuer treiber?
<HALEB0B> zufaellig ati?
<oslt> Haleb0b: Nun ja, ich denke nvidia
<oslt> oslt HALEB0B: Hat wohl damit zu tun, denn manchmal, ganz selten, friert auch der Bildschirm ein. 
<oslt> HALEB0B oder ich sehe beim Hochfahren und Abmelden so merkwürdige kleien Rechtecke.
<HALEB0B> du denkst :D
<oslt> Ich nehm aber keine Drogen.
<HALEB0B> mach doch einfach mal nen lspci
<HALEB0B> dann siehste es :|
<HALEB0B> benutzt du propiertaere treiber?
<HALEB0B> naja muss jetzt mal fuddern und dann dad schoene wetter geniessen 8-)
<oslt> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<oslt> HALEB0B: Ob ich proprietäre Treiber benutze, denke nein.
<oslt> HALEBOB: Hast du ne Idee?
<oslt> HALEB0B: Wär interessant.
<oslt> lspci: http://bpaste.net/show/LfsNBnMY4cC2q7ofHipH/
<kubine> Title: Paste #LfsNBnMY4cC2q7ofHipH at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<oslt> beaver74: Und hast du mal angesehen? http://bpaste.net/show/s5xS3MRlmIb6tKOy1E7J/
<kubine> Title: Paste #s5xS3MRlmIb6tKOy1E7J at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<beaver74> oslt, hab ich, das sollte aber eher ein Hinweis für dich sein dort nachzusehen.. :) ansonsten könntest mal für alle hier helfen wollenden die /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old pasten
<beaver74> oslt, kenne mich da auch nur sehr wenig aus
<oslt> beaver74: Ich weiß, aber ich konnte nichts Negatives finden. Deshalb ...
<beaver74> oslt, ,ja, ich auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht
<beaver74> oslt, lspci -k gibt dir die Kernelmodule mit aus
<oslt> XORG0LOG: http://bpaste.net/show/vXiHERQgEheUc6fN2byE/
<kubine> Title: Paste #vXiHERQgEheUc6fN2byE at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<oslt> lspci -k >>>> http://bpaste.net/show/gAFE6zudVqAjocDguu8n/
<kubine> Title: Paste #gAFE6zudVqAjocDguu8n at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<oslt> beaver74: Wie gesagt, selten auch mal Einfrieren und bunte Rechtecke
<oslt> beaver 74: Das Letztere hatte ich auch unter ubuntu 10.04 LTS, was ich zuletzt benutzt habe.
<beaver74> oslt, du nutzt den quell-offenen Treiber nouveau .. schau doch mal ob der closed-source nicht weniger Probleme macht. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oslt> beaver74: Bin gerade dort software-properties-gtk
<oslt> beaver74: Welchen nehm ich denn nu?
<oslt> beaver74: 310,313,304 ??
<oslt> Ich nehm mal 310.
<oslt> beaver 74: Habe Ubuntu 13.04
<apollo13> nicht raten, sondern schaun welcher für deine graka ist
<beaver74> oslt, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen.. jedenfalls würde ich da nicht experimentelles nehmen, wenn ich mich nicht irre nennt sich das Paket 'nvidia-current'
<oslt> apollo13: Sind wohl alle irgednwie geeignet. Denn die GRaka steht oben
<oslt> Bei mir steht "geprüft" bei Binärer XOrgTreiber ... nvidea-310
<oslt> Im Wiki steht: Ab Quantal Quetzal (12.10)
<oslt> Eh schon zu spät: Änderungen werden vorgenommen ...
<oslt> Habs wie gesagt über software-properties-gtk gemacht.
<oslt> So, ist auch nix passiert. Bildschirm leuchtet noch.
<oslt> beaver74: Neu starten?
<beaver74> oslt, steht im Artikel.. Jaha ;)
<oslt> beaver74: Juhu. Aber ob's geholfen hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber schon mal danke.
<beaver74> kein Dingen
<beaver74> oslt, danach mal lspci -k ausführen und schauen ob das neue Modul verwendet wird
<oslt> Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<oslt> beaver74: Wie das?
<beaver74> oslt, du hast neu gestartet?
<oslt> Nö
<beaver74> ..
<oslt> beaver74: Hello again.
<beaver74> oslt, huhu
<beaver74> und? :)
<oslt> :-( Hatte gleich einen kleinen Login-Loop
<oslt> War gerade wieder draußen
<oslt> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<beaver74> oslt, welcher treiber wird jetzt verwendet?
<beaver74> ah, ok
<beaver74> oslt, hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<beaver74> oslt, falls ja, die mal bitte umbenennen und X neu starten
<oslt> beaver74: Nein
<beaver74> ok
<oslt> beaver74: Schön mit dir zu schwimmen. 
<beaver74> oslt, paste mal ein lsmod
<oslt> beaver74: http://bpaste.net/show/omku6N7fHX7G1gPuvHNc/
<kubine> Title: Paste #omku6N7fHX7G1gPuvHNc at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<oslt> Vielleicht sollte ich noch sage, dass nach dem Login immer drei Programm offen sind.
<oslt> Zuerst wars nur Firefox.
<oslt> Dann aber auch Chromium und LibreOffice (Wine)
<oslt> Aber alle ungespeicherten Text oder Sessions sind weg.
<oslt> Find ich auch merkwürdig.
<oslt> Hat mein Rechner Demenz?
<beaver74> oslt, dann schließe die mal direkt nach dem Anmelden und melde dich dann ab.. damit sollte die nächste Session eigentlich ohne diese Programme geöffnet werden.. evtl. hackt es ja an einem dieser
<beaver74> oslt, aber ich wüsste da jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter, entschuldige
<oslt> beaver74: Hab mich ab- und angemeldet. Alle drei Programme sind wieder offen.
<oslt> beaver74: Merkwürdig ist auch die dunkle Nacht kurz nach dem Abmelden.
<oslt> beaver74: Danke muss zum Essen. Sonst krieg ich Ärger.
<beaver74> :) ja, lass dir schmecken
<oslt> beaver74: Tausend Dank noch mal.
<beaver74> np
<rhagu> hi, ich habe ein NAS per wlan angeschlossen und möchte jetzt daten übertragen, welches protokoll sollte ich verwenden, damit auch bei eine abbruch der übertragung nahtlos weitergemacht werden kann? samba und nfs hatte ich deswegen ausgeschlossen
<ppq> rhagu: dlna kann das einigermaßen ab, ist ansonsten aber eine hässliche angelegenheit
<ppq> macht auch nur für multimedia-daten sinn
<rhagu> naja ich wills ja nicht streamen, sondern von meinem client dorthin speichern, hatte an rsync gedacht oder ftp
<sonotos> oslt: hm komisch, mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass seit neuestem plötzlich konfigurationen verschwinden. plötzlich waren alle server bei pgadmin weg und der workspace in eclipse ist gerade auch das dritte mal in 3 tagen nach dem neustart kaput. festplatte ist angeblich ok sagt smart
<oslt> sonotos: Tja, Ubuntu wird auch immer schöner und komplexer. Die Probleme für mich zunehmend immer weniger lösbar.
<oslt> sonotos: Auch raring ringtail?
<sonotos> hm ne noch 12.10  mit 13.4 hatte ich bisher keinen spaß
<sonotos> da funktioniert zend studio warum auch immer nur noch im stroboskop modus
<sonotos> 10.4 war toll
<oslt> sonotos: Fand ich auch.
<sonotos> aktuell hab ich ein 12.10 mit mate, das lief bisher sehr gut
<oslt> sonotos: Leider EOL
<oslt> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich dass ein Prozess ab und an läuft, der einem anderen Benutzer gehört.
<oslt> Deshalb meldet sich der Schieß ab.
<oslt> Scheiß
<oslt> Sorry
<oslt> Leider kenn ich mich nicht so aus.
<sonotos> hm, ja früher hatte ich mal mehr ahnung davon, aber seit ich damit arbeiten muss, muss es einfach laufen
<sonotos> das macht es immer weniger
<oslt> sonotos: genau.
<oslt> sonotos: Mir wurde halt zu 13.04 geraten.
<oslt> sonotos: Hängt eben alles von der Hardware ab.
<sonotos> hm weiß nicht, mir scheint der hardwaresupport war mal besser
<sonotos> wobei das durchaus auch an den teils proprietären treibern liegen könnte
<sonotos> hm na ja, mal weiter beobachten. zur not halt mal debian versuche
<stevieh1> rhagu: wenn es bei einer Fileserveranbindung über WLAN Abbrüche beim Kopieren gibt solltest du dein WLAN überprüfen, und nicht das protokoll wechseln
<rhagu> stevieh1 würde ich auch so sehen, wenn es im dauereinsatz wäre, da ich es jetzt aber einmalig rüberkopieren muss, das aber sicher, hab ich mir rsync für windows geholt und kopier es jetzt auf mein ubuntu nas
<apricot2> wie kann ich in Nautilus RAR-Dateien öffnen? - habe Archivmanager und 7zip installiert; Fehler: "Für RAR-Archivdateien ist kein Befehl installoiert."
<ring0> apricot2, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archivmanager#Rar
<kubine> Title: Archivmanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> apricot2, prüf mal, ob du das paket unrar installiert hast
<apricot2> danke
<apricot2> warum funktioniert der installierte 7zip nicht? wird auch in der Auswahlsuche nicht angeboten. Ista aber installiert
<ring0> was heißt er funktioniert nicht?
<dAnjou> warum sollte man mit 7zip rar dateien entpacken können?
<apricot2> hab ich oben geschrieben: Fehler: "Für RAR-Archivdateien ist kein Befehl installoiert."
<apricot2> 7zip kann laut Software-Center auch RAR
<ppq> dAnjou: kann man, aber nur welche, die mit sehr frühen rar-versionen erstellt wurden
<ppq> gibt ja auch ein freies unrar, das sowas kann
<apricot2> ok
<ppq> für aktuelle archive braucht man das rar von a. roshal
<ring0> zum nur entpacken und nicht selbst packen, sollte unrar auch reichen
<ppq> das paket "unrar" ist das unfreie.. aus multiverse
<ring0> korrekt, entpackt aber auch alle rar-varianten
<apricot2> ubuntuusers schlägt vor: rar, unrar, unrar-free, p7zip-rar, unar?   was ist empfehlenswert?
<ring0> apricot2, das ist auf der wiki-seite erklärt. graue hinweis-box
<jonas36474747858> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Zyair B-120 auf Ubuntu? Das Ding will nich
<ring0> apricot2, wenn du selbst rar-archive erstellen willst, nimmst du rar. willst du nur entpacken und reichen dir die features vom freien unrar-free, nimmst du das, ansonsten unrar
<apricot2> ok danke
<ring0> apricot2, gern
<nubster> hi, kann man ubuntu auf einem usb stick installieren und es dann als einen e-mail server einrichten? (braucht man dafür eine statische ip oder könnte es auch mit der dynamischen funktionieren?)
<Rochvellon> ja, ja, nein (bzw. kommt auf den empfangenden server drauf, einige/viele mailserver sind so eingestellt, dass sie post von dynamischen adressen nicht annehmen)
<apollo13> jeder vernünftige mailserver nimmt von dialup nix an
<nubster> achso, ok vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort
<Rochvellon> du könntest dir jedoch auch ein konto bei zum bsp. google einrichten und deinen mailserver weist du an, dass die post dann bspw. über den google-smtp verschickt wird
<robert1> hallo ich habe bei 12.04_32bit itunes11.0.4 unter wine1.4.1 installiert wie unter http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=28316 beschrieben (ohne "export WINEARCH=win32" da ich ja 32bit habe), leider wird das iphone4 nicht erkannt, rhytmbox erkennt es, kann aber nicht ordnungsgemäß syncen, was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - iTunes 11.0.4 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<robert1> nagut ich synchronisiere es nochmal unter winxp mit itunes falls rhythmbox was durcheinander gebracht hat, bis gleich
<robert1> tja iphone syncen unter xp hat nix gebracht, wird nachwievor zwar von rhythmbox erkannt, mit wine und itunes jedoch nicht
<robert1> hat jemand eine idee, wie ich itunes überreden kann das iphone zu erkennen?
<ring0> robert1, hast du hier mal einen blick reingeworfen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iTunes
<kubine> Title: iTunes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash> dann frag doch mal denjenigen, der diese gold wertung vergeben hat
<brainwash> via kommentar
<robert1> ring0: ja, da aber dieser Artikel mit keiner aktuell unterstützten Ubuntu-Version getestet ist, habe ich lieber die oben verlinkte anleitung benutzt, zudem sagte bekks letztes wochenende, das keine der im wiki verlinkten itunes-versionen funzt
<robert1> ich ess erstmal was, bis dann
<robert1> wieder da, hat jemand von euch itunes und wenn ja welche version (wine&itunes)?
<ring0> die ausbeute wird eher vernichtend gering sein hier
<robert1> ring0: ok
<ring0> kannst du nicht eine alternative zu itunes nutzen?
<robert1> ring0: wie gesagt rhythmbox2.96 erkennt das iphone zwar, jedoch beim syncen landen die mp3's im falschen ordner (liegt vielleicht an der aktuellen ios-version) würde eine neuere rhythmbox-version abhilfe schaffen?
<ring0> robert1, möglich. hab diese probleme nicht
<robert1> ring0: ich hab mir auch mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch?highlight=itunes angeschaut, libimobiledevice1 etc. sind auch alle installiert.
<kubine> Title: iPhone und iPod touch › iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> ring0: aber auch da benötigt man bei ios>4 eine speziell angepasste Version von libgpod die aus dem Quellcode kompiliert werden müsste
<ring0> ok, hast das mal probiert?
<robert1> ring0: nein keine lust zu kompilieren, da nehm ich windows, wie syncst du?
<ring0> dank apple-freier produktpalette, gar nicht
<robert1> ring0: ich beneide dich :-), aber danke für deine hilfe, ich gebs aus und boote in win, schönen abend noch für euch
<robert1> *auf
<ring0> ich würde allerdings das selbst kompilieren in betracht ziehen an deiner stelle. wenn es danach wieder läuft mit deinem sync, wäre es doch wert
<robert1> ring0: nöö
<ring0> ;)
<BlackMage> ganz schnell: wie kann ich das OpenOffice von Apache entfernen?
<ppq> paketnamen rausfinden und deinstallieren
<BlackMage> wie kann ich den paketindex reparieren wenn er kaputt ist?
<jokrebel> Was hat OpenOffice (und warum eigentlich nicht LibreOffice, was schon länger das aktuell bei Ubuntu vorhandene Office-Paket ist?) mit Apache zu tun?
<jokrebel> Und was ist denn "kaputt"? Nopaste doch mal ne Fehlermeldung inclusive dem, was Du versuchst aufzurufen.
<jokrebel> BlackMage: ^---
<BlackMage> mom, ich guck grad was nach
<sonotos> jokrebel: open office ist mittlerweile (schon länger) ein apache projekt
<jokrebel> sonotos: Dachte immer Apache ist ein Webserver. Was hat das mit nem Office-Wasauchimmerfüreins zu tun?
<sonotos> apache ist eben keine webserver, der webserver ist nur ein klitze kleines projekt von apache
<sonotos> http://www.apache.org/
<kubine> Title: Welcome to The Apache Software Foundation! (at www.apache.org)
<jokrebel> ok, da aber nunmal in den aktuellen Ubuntus inziwschen Libre-Office zum Einsatz kommt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken, was das jetzt mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<jokrebel> ...und ganz allgemein: Fragen zu stellen, dann aber die Gegenfragen/Fehlermeldungsanfragen nicht zu beantworten ist nicht zielführend.
<Rochvellon> sonotos> korrekterweise heißt es Apache OpenOffice
<sonotos> jokrebel: ich hab die frage nicht gestellt, sondern nur deine beantwortet
<jokrebel> sonotos: Hab ich auch nie behauptet, dass das an Dich ging ;-)
<sonotos> k passt
<jokrebel> Na dann! Viel Erfolg noch. _Ich_ geh jetzt ins Bett. CU
<MisterX> Nabend
<MisterX> Kann mir jemand sagen, an welcher Stelle XFCE (Xubuntu) xfwm4 normalerweise startet?
<MisterX> das scheine ich mir irgendwie™ zersägt zu haben und muss jetzt nach dem anmelden immer "xfwm4 --replace" manuell ausführen, um fensterdeko etc. zu haben
<musca> MisterX: wenn ich mein KDE Benutzprofil "zersägt" habe, benenne ich mein .kde Verzeichnis um. Hat dein xfce auch sowas?
<MisterX> musca: ~/.config/xfce4*
<MisterX> sind diverse
<MisterX> allerdings ist mir ein komplettes neu-aufsetzen zu brutal
<MisterX> weswegen ich derzeit mit der manuellen sache arbeite ;)
<stevieh1> MisterX: im Prinzip kannst du dich vom XSession aus durchhangeln, wo was gestartet wird, aber ist ein wenig arbeit
<MisterX> stevieh1: aus dem stehgreif literatur parat?
<MisterX> oder nen hint?
<stevieh1> man X :-)
<MisterX> yeah :D
<stevieh1> tja nun :-)
<MisterX> nö, danke :)
<MisterX> bast scho, hätt ja sein können
<haruspexx> hoi
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-09
<destiny> warum erscheint auf meinem gmail icon (webapp shortcut unter unity) kein badge wieviel neue emails ich habe?
<dAnjou> destiny: guck mal auf die uhr
<destiny> dAnjou: danke für diese stumpfsinnigen antworten, kann man sich echt sparen :(
<dAnjou> destiny: reiß dich mal zusammen. das war nur ein hinweis, dass du jetzt nich soviel erwarten brauchst
<apricot1> wie formatiere ich einen 64GB USB-Stick zue Verwendung in Linux und windows?
<bullgard4> Du mußt schon genauer sagen, was Du damit in Linux und Windows machen willst.
<apricot1> Daten von Linux nach windows transportieren und umgekehrt
<bullgard4> apricot: Ich stelle zunächst die Frage: In welchem Zusand befindet er sich im Moment? Was gibt 'mount' über ihn aus?
<apricot1> zur Zt. mit fat32 formatiert(!) hab ihn so gekauft
<apricot1> aber beim kopieren gibt es Datenfehler ohne Ende
<apricot1> manche Dateien sind ok ander nicht
<bullgard4> apricot: Dann brauchst Du gar nichts weiter zu tun. Er kann Deinen gewünschten Zweck ohne weiteres erfüllen.
<apricot1> kann er nicht!
<ppq> gibt es io-errors in dmesg?
<bullgard4> apricot: Wie lautet die eine Fehlermeldung genau?
<apricot1> weiß nicht
<ppq> schau mal nach
<apricot2> bullgard4,  tail -f /var/log/dmesg sagt 'nichts' beim anstecken des Sticks
<bullgard4> apricot2: Was meinst Du mit "nichts"? Beim Einstecken des Sticks wird die Datei dmesg nicht länger?
<apricot2> nein
<bullgard4> sondern?
<apricot2> dmesg bleibt bei 56807 und Datum vom 8.Juni! -  egal welchen Stick ich einstecke
<bullgard4> apricotVielleicht ist dieser USB-Port kaputt? Steck die Sticks mal in einen anderen USB-Port!
<apricot2> die Sticks werden aber im Nautilus korekt angezeigt
<apricot2> andere Sticks (32GB) kann ich schreiben und lesen
<bullgard4> apricot2: Ah! Interesssant
<apricot2> hab grad nochmal einen älteren 16GB Stick eingesteckt -
<apricot2> dasselbe Resultat
<apricot2> im Nautilus OK - dmesg: keine Änderung
<bullgard4> apricot2: Bitte stecke den fraglichen USB-Stick in einen USB-Port. Ich nehme an, daß er dann von Nautilus korrekt angezeigt wird. Dann gib in einem Terminal einen cp-Befehl von einer Datei in eine Datei mit einem anderen Namen ein.  Welche Meldung gibt danach das Terminal aus?
<apricot2> bullgard4, hab den stick in /media/usbstick gemountet; Rechte vergeben; mit cp im Terminal 1 Datei kopiert; hat geklappt; in dmesg aber keine Änderung!
<apricot2> aber kopieren konnte ich gestern auch schon. Nur waren viele Dateien/Ordner beschädigt
<jokrebel> Ich würd es ja mal mit "tail - /var/log/syslog" probieren
<apricot2> k
<bullgard4> apricotWenn Du mir nicht die genaue Fehlermeldung postest, kann ich dazu wenig Genaues sagen. Vielleicht hattest Du einen Wackelkontakt? -- Du solltest jetzt mal probieren, ob Du die eine Datei auf Deinem Stick auf dem anderen Rechner mit dem anderen Betriebssystem auch lesen kannst.
<apricot2> die in Linux kopierte Datei ist in Windows-7 nicht lesbar - 'folder is empty'
<jokrebel> bullgard4: "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" zeigt auch hier nichts an bei an/abstecken von USB-Sticks
<jokrebel> …syslog dagegen schon
<bullgard4> apricot2: Hast Du vielleicht noch einen dritten Rechner da und kannst probieren, ob Du diese Datei dort lesen kannst?
<apricot1> im moment leider nicht -- aber ich werde es testen
<bullgard4> apricotAuf diese Weise könntest Du das Problem (etwas) eingrenzen.
<apricot1> ich will erstmal wissen, ob gparted den 64GB stick mit fat formatieren kann?
<apricot1> ist ja größer als 32GB (!!)
<bullgard4> apricot1 Mach mal, was jokrebel vorgeschlagen hat.
<bullgard4> apricot1: GParted kann das meines Wissens. (Ich habe es aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.) 
<apricot1> in var/log/syslog wird das an-/abstecken korrekt angezeigt :)
<bullgard4> apricot1: Bitte verwende mal dmesg ohne den Schalter -f, aber mit | tail und wiederhole den Versuch.
<apricot1> bullgard4, keine Reaktion
<bullgard4> apricot1: Ich bin schon ziemlich ratlos. ich würde einmal den Rechner neu booten und dann den dmesg-Versuch wiederholen. Vielleicht hat sich dmesg "verschluckt" (Das ist mir aber noch nicht vorgekommen.)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Meine /var/log/dmesg wurde letztmalig um kurz vor 9 Uhr verändert, obwohl ich hier inzwischen mehrere USB-Sachen an und absteckte.
<apricot1> und jetzt ist in Nautilus beim anstecken des Sticks in  'Geräte' zwar der stick da, beim anklicken aber gar keine Reaktion
<apricot1> der alte Bildschirminhalt bleibt beim zuletzt gezeigten Gerät/Ordne
<bullgard4> jokrebel: hm.
<apricot1> etwas seltsam...
<apricot1> ok.. dann muss ich mal weiter checken. Wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie sticks >32GB zu formatieren sind mit fat
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich habe mal spaßehalber einen neuen USB-3.0-Stick in meinen Xubuntu-Rechner gesteckt und wieder herausgezogen. Mein Xubuntu reagiert darauf in dmesg | tail.
<ulrich_> Hallo zusammen!
<ulrich_> Ich möchte mit ssh einen Tunnel zu einem entfernten Server herstellen. "ssh -L 8000:localhost:80 -N user@vs-he" funktioniert. D.h. ich erreiche im Browser mit http://localhost:8000 den entfernten WEB-Server...
<ulrich_> Nun möchte ich den Tunnel aber über einen Server-Namen nutzen. Also im Browser z.B. http://heinz:8000 oder so. Geht das? Und wie? Oder gibt'd dazu irgendwo ein brauchbares Tutorial?
<apollo13> heinz in /etc/hosts eintragen…
<bullgard4> ubuntuusers.de hat einen ssh-Artikel.
<ulrich_> bullgard4: Ja, da habe ich auch den ersten Schritt gelernt. Aber für den zweiten finde ich dort keine Lösung.
<apollo13> die lösung sagte ich dir ja schon…
<ulrich_> apollo13: sorry, das hatte ich übersehen... Aber noch 'ne Frage dazu: /etc/hosts erwartet doch Eintragungen der Art "n.n.n.n heinz", also eine IP. Welche nehme ich da?
<apollo13> ulrich_: 127.0.0.1 zb
<apollo13> oder 127.0.1.1, oder irgendwas was halt auf localhost zeigt :þ
<nevchen> tach
<ulrich_> apollo13: so einfach geht das also. Vielen Dank! Es funktioniert.
<predator> Hallo, ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit den Filtereinstellungen vom Mailprogramm Evolution. Diverse Recherchen bei Google blieben bisher leider erfolglos. Kann mir jemand möglicherweise helfen? Dann kann ich das Problem ggf. mal etwas genauer schildern. :) 
<sdx23> predator: wichtig wäre in jedem Fall zu wissen, was du tust und was daran nicht funktioniert  bzw. auf welche Art und Weise.
<predator> Genau. Also was ich tue: Ich rufe verschiedene Mailadressen mit Evolution über POP ab. In Evolution selbst habe ich diverse Ordner erstellt. Nennen wir sie einfach mal x,y und z [..]. Nun ist es so, dass Mails, die keinen Filterregeln entsprechen, nicht mehr im regulären Eingang landen. Der Fall - bevor das Problem auftrat - war: Mail kommt, passt auf Filterregel [1], geht in Ordner x. Mail kommt, passt auf keine Filterregel, geht
<predator>  in Ordner "Eingang". Eingang ist einfach der Ordner, von dem meine Unterordner x, y und z abgehen. (Baumstruktur) .. Wenn nun Mails kommen, die auf keine Filterregel passen, landen sie nicht mehr - wie gewünscht - im Eingang, sondern immer in Ordner z, obwohl keine Regel dies vorschreibt. Ordner z ist hierbei der n'te Unterordner von Eingang und ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso das Programm sie ausgerechnet dort hineinschiebt. 
<predator> Ein Versuch, den ich dagegen unternommen habe, war: Regel für Eingang, leer gelassene Bedingung, dann in Ordner Eingang. 
<predator> Die Filter an sich funktionieren allerdings. Nur gilt es eben nur für Mails, die auch wirklich auf einen Filter zutreffen (d.h. bekannte Absender, etc.). 
<sdx23> Hast du mal versucht, einfach alle Filter zu löschen? (davor im Zweifel die Evolution-Einstellungen wegsichern)
<predator> Nein, das habe ich bisher noch nicht probiert. Aber die Methode könnte natürlich klappen. Ich werde direkt mal sichern und es dann probieren. 
<sdx23> also hauptsächlich um festzustellen, ob nicht doch irgendeiner der Filter nach z verschiebt.
<predator> Hm stimmt. In diesem Fall kann man auch mal probehalber alle Filter deaktivieren (geht einfach mit Häkchen). Nur merkwürdig fände ich das in jedem Fall, da das Problem meinem Empfinden nach "aus dem Nichts" aufgetaucht ist. :) 
<predator> Okay, also nach Deaktivierung aller Filter landet alles regulär im Eingang. Dann werde ich jetzt wohl mal die ganzen Filter nach dem Übeltäter absuchen. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Hilfe. :)
<predator> Manchmal steht man auch auf dem Schlauch. *gg
<sdx23> Tipp: Bisection (jeweils die Hälfte (de-)aktivieren, dann rekursiv weiter).
<predator> Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee. :)
<predator> Och nein. Ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Einer der "Absender - enthält [xyz]" war fälschlicherweise mit "Absender - enthält nicht [..]" deklariert. Ist klar, dass da nichts Sinnvolles bei rauskommen kann. :P
<predator> Die drag&drop Menüs lassen sich da leider mit dem Mausrad verändern, schätzungsweise ist da wohl mal etwas schief gegangen. Auf jeden Fall danke für die Hilfe. :) Und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich. :)
<nabbel> heiho, ich hab gerade auf meinem pc ubuntu installiert. internet bekomm ich hier nur mit wlan (uninetz). mein pc erkennt die wlansticks nicht an. deswegen wollt ich jetzt via lan kabel meinen laptop benutzen, damit der pc ins wlan kommt. ich bin normal im wlan netz und habe bei lan "gemeinsam mit anderen Rechner" eingestellt. selbiges auf dem pc. was muss ich einstellen, damit meine wlan verbindung für die lan verbindung freigegeben 
<sdx23> nabbel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nabbel> ahh danke, schaut gut aus =)
<sdx23> bei konkreten Problemen dann einfach weiter fragen.
<nabbel> muss ich ein crosskabel benutzen und wie erkenne ich ggf. eines?
<sdx23> wenn eines der beiden Gigabit-Ethernet kann, ist's egal.
<koelner> Nein, der Laptop ist in diesem fall ein Router
<sdx23> koelner: Das hat damit nichts zu tun.
<koelner> sdx23: Bei mir funtionierts ohne Crosskabel
<nabbel> wenn ich jetzt eth0 aktivieren will, sagt der kurz verbunden und bricht nach einer halben sekunde ab, was tun?
<sdx23> koelner: Kann es, wenn eines der Endgeräte AutoMDI/X kann.
<koelner> Ok, da bin ich überfragt.
<sdx23> nabbel: du bist im Abschnitt "Wlan auf LAN", ja? Bist du dem so gefolgt? Da Problem ist sobald du an welchem der beiden eth0 aktivierst?
<nabbel> jaaa ich hab alles da so bevolgt, der laptop bricht sofort ab und der pc sucht erst eine weile und gibt dann auf
<nabbel> lan kabel hab ich schon getauscht
<sdx23> der Laptop sollte nicht suchen.
<nabbel> ?
<sdx23> Du wählst dort für das LAN "gemeinsam mit anderen verwenden" - er sucht nichts, weil er selbst die IP-Adressen vergibt.
<nabbel> jaa, der laptop sucht ja auch nicht, der pc sucht, also der der kein internet hat
<sdx23> Und du hast sichergestellt, dass du kein Crossoverkabel brauchst? Sprich, dass eines von beiden ein GBit-Ethernet Gerät ist?
<nabbel> weiß ich nicht, der laptop ist schon etwas sehr viel älter und beim pc weiß ichs nicht, wo kann ich das sehen?
<sdx23> lspci dürfte das ggf. mit ausgeben.
<nabbel> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2) steht da
<sdx23> tja, dann besser ein Crossover-Kabel nehmen oder einen Switch zwischenschaltne.
<nabbel> okay mal schaun ob ich irgendwo noch ne switch finde,...
<koelner> sdx23: Müsste man nicht zuerst überprüfen, ob auf dem Laptop beide Schnittstellen ( wlanx und ethx ) aktiviert sind? 
<sdx23> koelner: laut eigener Aussage, hat er doch die Anleitung befolgt. Ich hab' keinen Nerv jeden Punkt durchzugehen, aber ihr könnt das ja zusammen machen.
<nabbel> wieder da
<nabbel> hab keine switch da, hat wahrscheinlich mein bruder irgendwo
<nabbel> das aktivieren ist bei so eine sache, bei beiden steht auto eth0 unter verfügbar, aber wenn ich die dann aussuche klappt das wie gesagt nicht
<nabbel> irgendwas deaktiviert auf dem laptop sofort wieder eth0
<sdx23> Ohne Crossover/Switch/AutoMDI/X bekommt er keine IP, weil keine Kommunikation möglich ist.
<koelner> nabbel: Du solltest Dir nochmal den Absatz "Wlan auf Lan" durchlesen. Stichwort automatisch Verbinden
<nabbel> hab ich. es gibt nur ein profiel und bei dem ist der hacken nicht gesetzt
<nabbel> ich bin recht ratlos, was kann ich da jetzt noch machen?
<nabbel> naja ich bin dann wieder weg und versuch was anderes see ya und danke für die hilfe
<koelner> [14:42:13] <nabbel> das aktivieren ist bei so eine sache, bei beiden steht auto eth0 unter verfügbar, aber wenn ich die dann aussuche klappt das wie gesagt nicht   Verstehe ich das richtig, Du hast nur die Einträge eth0? 
<Scheddi> hallöchen zusammen, ich habe unter 13.04 das problem, dass meine soundkarte nach dem suspend nicht mehr geht, ein neustart von pulseaudio hilft auch nicht... hat jemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> Scheddi: Auf Suspend verzichten? Bist nicht der Erste der mit Suspend von Problemen berichtet.
<rhagu> hi, wenn ich rsync -arP /mnt /mein/Ziel verwende und den Vorgang dann abbreche und später wieder aufnehme, kopiert er dann alle dateien wieder, oder wirklich nur die Teile, die noch fehlen? Oder brauche ich dafür noch eine extra option?
<dAnjou> rhagu: probieren geht über studieren
<jokrebel_> rhagu: Ganz allgemein ist das Abbrechen eines Sicherungsvorgangs immer eher ungut.
<dAnjou> -a enthält -r
<rhagu> dAnjou läuft parallel dazu
<rhagu> jokrebel_ sehe ich auch so
<dAnjou> rhagu: pack noch ein -v dazu und du siehst, was es tut
<dAnjou> und ein -n
<dAnjou> ach, was red ich eigentlich
<dAnjou> !rsync > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<dAnjou> da steht alles in ganz ordentlichem deutsch
<rhagu> dAnjou jo gibt ungefähr rsync --help wieder, ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass er wirklich nur die noch fehlenden Teile überträgt, auch ohne extra option
<maltee_h> Hallo! Ich habe ein Synology NAS System und ein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS PC mit GNOME. Ich möchte nun spezielle Ordner meines PC mit dem Synology NAS System in beide Richtungen synchonisieren. Am besten wäre es, wenn immer beim Systemstart die Dateien synchronisiert werden.
<maltee_h> Ich habe aber keine Lust, alle Ordner in mein System zu mounten. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit/Vorgehensweise? Und welches Programm könnt ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
<sdx23> maltee_h: kommt darauf an, was das NAS so anbietet. Wobei ich die Aversion gegen das Mounten nicht verstehe.
<maltee_h> sdx23: Es handelt sich um die Synology DS213. Beim mounten ist der Nachteil, dass ich sehr viele Ordner mounten müsste und diese mir dann meinen Dateimanager auf der linken Seite zuspammen würden
<beaver74> Ich möchte unter 13.04 in fluxbox das Icon-Theme ändern, treffe aber nur auf Möglichkeiten das mit gnome-tweak-tool oder anderen tweak-tools umzusetzen. Gibt es da auch DE unabhängige?
<ppq> das macht man über das gtk-theme
<ppq> ~/.gtkrc-2.0 oder so editieren.. musst ma im netz gucken, hab das noch nicht manuell gemacht
<beaver74> ja, danke ppq 
<ppq> gibt auch ein paar tools: gtk-theme-switch und gtk-chtheme. ka welches man da nimmt
<ppq> und gtk-theme-config
<beaver74> ppq, gtk-theme-config ist nicht mehr in 13.04, die beiden anderen schon
<ppq> achso, ok
<oslt> Werde im Moment immer wieder ausgeloggt und zur Neuanmeldung gezwungen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<oslt> Außerdem werden drei Programme geöffnet, die nicht im Autostart sind.
<oslt> Entsprechende Errorlogs finde ich auch keine. 
<jokrebel> oslt: Welche Ubuntu-Version hast Du?
<oslt> 13.04
<jokrebel> oslt: Mit Unity?
<oslt> jokrebel: Etwa seit vier Wochen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich habe das Betriebssystem von Ubuntu Studio HP.
<oslt> oslt: Ich nehme doch an.
<jokrebel> oslt: Ist den Ubuntu-Studio ein offizieller Ubuntu-Abkömling?
<oslt> jokrebel. Ja bestimmt. Low-Latency-Kernel.
<oslt> Und ein paar Progis zum Musikmachen und zum Malen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Linux oslt-desktop 3.8.0-22-lowlatency #15-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Sat May 18 20:09:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> oslt: Wann/wodurch wird denn dieser "ungewollte Logout/Login" ausgelöst.
<oslt> jokrebel: Kann ich nicht reproduzieren. Jedenfalls klicke ich oder gebe Enter ein. Starte ein Programm und peng.
<oslt> jokrebel: Vorhin bin ich rausgeflogen als ich testweise den Compiz-Würfel starten wollte.
<jokrebel> oslt: Ist das die Ausgaben von "uname -a"? 
<oslt> jokrebel: Ja, uname - a
<oslt> jokrebel:  Nach dem einloggen ist dann alles wie ostern. Drei Eier liegen im Körbchen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Firefox, Chromium und Libreoffice
<oslt> jokrebel: Einfach so.
<oslt> jokrebel: Auch wenn die gar nicht offen waren.
<jokrebel> oslt: Kein Standard-Ubuntu und dann auch noch mit Spezial-Kernel. Sorry da muss ich passen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Macht nichts, aber danke.
<oslt> jokrebel: Eventuell hätte ich den Würfel nicht installieren sollen. Das letzte, woran ich mich erinnere ist auch, dass ich eine zusätzliche Paketquelle installiert hatte.
<oslt> jokrebel: Aber die erscheint mir unverdächtig.
<oslt> jokrebel: Den Spezialkernel brauch ich zum Aufnehmen von Stimme zur Musik.
<jokrebel> oslt: Zusätzliche Paketquellen ziehen gerne mal auch noch alles möglich andere auf deren Version hoch, das weist Du?
<UbuPhillup> oslt: ich habe öfter starke dem Würfel also kann gut daran liegen 
<oslt> jokrebel: Ja, aber ich war in der Situation, dass ich ein E-Book erstellen wollte, und Sigil wurde auf vielen Seiten empfohlen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich hab die Paketquelle auch wieder herausgenommen.
<oslt> jokrebel: Und das Programm auch nicht installiert.
<oslt> jokrebel: Wenn ich nur igendwo ein Logfile hätte. Aber alles erscheint unverdächtig: Syslog. Xsessions Error.
<oslt> Allerdings hatte ich von Anfang an, immer wieder Fehlermeldungen mit diesem Zeitgeist-Ding. Wenn ich die noch mal lesen könnte. Aber wie?
<jokrebel> oslt: War das ein PPA?
<oslt> UbuPhillip: Würde ich nicht mehr machen. Aber man denkt, man das ist toll!
<oslt> UbuPhillip: Ist aber schnicksschnack.
<oslt> UbuPhillip: Lief nur über die pfeiltasten, nicht über die Maus.
<oslt> jokrebel: Sigil, ja.
<UbuPhillup> oslt: jo
<oslt> jokrebel: ppa:rgibert/ebook
<oslt> jokrebel: https://launchpad.net/~rgibert/+archive/ebook
<kubine> Title: ebook : Richard Gibert (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Und Du hastg alle Sachen die Du (auch anderen Pakets) über dieses PPA bekommen hast wieder deinstalliert und auf Ubuntu-Standard zurück installiert? ppa-purge benutzt?
<oslt> jokrebel: Es hat sich danach überhaupt nichts getan.
<jokrebel> !ppa-purge > oslt
<kubine> oslt: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich habe dann Sigil in Synaptic aufrufen wollen. Es war aber gar nicht da.
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: ich? ICH habe kein ppa benutzt
<jokrebel> oslt: wenn sich danach "gar nichts getan" hat hast Du es auch nicht richtig entfernt würd ich meinen.
<oslt> Es gibt aber auch ein gui, kubine. Wo man das entfernen kann.
<oslt> Es nennt sich im Menü Software und Aktualisierungen.
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Sorry - Nick-Fail
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich habe die ppa hinzugefügt. Aber Sigil konnte ich nicht installieren.
<oslt> jokrebel: Dann habe ich die Paketquelle wieder entfernt.
<jokrebel> oslt: Die GUI zum PPA-Entfernen kenn ich nicht (und traue daher auch nicht) - Und Kubine ist ein Bot ;-)
<oslt> Kubine, danke lieber Bot.
<jokrebel> oslt: Und wer garantiert, dass das PPA nicht _andere_ Sachen erfolgreich auf dessen Version hochgezogen hat?
<oslt> jolrebel: Wie muss ich dieses purge jetzt anwenden?
<oslt> jokrebel: Du hast natürlich recht.
<jokrebel> oslt: Lies und befolge den gepasteten Artikel…
<oslt> jokrebel: okay.
<oslt> jokrebel: sudo ppa-purge ppa:rgibert/ebook (Richtig?)
<jokrebel> oslt: Wenn Du mir den Link zu der Anleitung für das hinzufügen dieses PPAs zeigst könnte ich es gegenprüfen. Ansonsten; ja - könnte sein.
<oslt> jokrebel: Could not find package list for PPA: rgibert ebook
<oslt> jokrebel: Also ist es entfernt.
<jokrebel> oslt: Diese Schlußfolgerung muss so nicht unbedingt stimmen. 
<oslt> jokrebel: Okay
<jokrebel> oslt: Wie hast Du das PPA denn hinzugfügt? Bzw. nach welcher Anleitung?
<oslt> jokrebel: Ja. Aber es gibt eben in 13.04 eben eine grafische Methode zum Addieren und Entfernen von Fremdquellen. Mit Video-LAN VLC hatte das auch gut funktioniert.
<oslt> jokrebel: Kann man Ubuntu nicht auf ein bestimmtes Datum zurücksetzen, an dem es noch einwandfrei funktioniert hat?
<oslt> jokrebel: System Recovery oder so?
<jokrebel> oslt: Wenn Du ein entsprechendes Image angefertigt hattest ja. Ansonsten - Nein.
<jokrebel> oslt: Und ne GUI für PPAs kenn ich (noch) nicht.
<jokrebel>  : oslt: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<oslt> jokrebel: http://pastie.org/8027018
<kubine> Title: #8027018 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<jokrebel> oslt: Bitte noch ein "apt-cache policy"
<oslt> jokrebel: Here u r :-) http://pastie.org/8027032
<kubine> Title: #8027032 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<jokrebel> oslt: Da sind aber schon noch PPAs aktiv und es ist schwer bis unmöglich zu bestimmen was die alles geändert haben.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ja, welche denn?
<oslt> jokrebel: Weißt du Ubuntu ist auch nicht so großzügig wenn man 64 Bit hat.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ohne ein Bisschen tweaken und Wine geht da nichts.
<jokrebel> oslt: Siehe Zeile 5 - 16 von Deinem Paste
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich kann da keine verdächtigen Ressourcen entdecken. Habe auch außer vlc wenig hinzugefügt. Man möchte ja dann auch ein update haben.
<ring0> wozu denn vlc stable-daily?
<ring0> außerdem ist ubuntu-x-swat eine massive fehlerquelle
<oslt> jokrebel. Tja, das ist der proprietäre Treiber von nvidia, nachdem der opensource Scheiß einen Haufen bunte Rechtecke auf den Bildschirm gezimmert hatte.
<jokrebel> oslt: Es geht weniger um "verdächtig" als eher um "nicht Standard" - Wenn Du mit ner Standard-Ubuntu-Installation das Problem immer noch hast können wir weiterschaun.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ist aber von den Ubuntu-Leuten geprüft.
<oslt> jokrebel: Das Problem bestand auch schon vorher. 
<oslt> jokrebel: Jetzt ist wenigstens das Darstellungsprob weg. Auch fror manchmal der Rechner ein.
<oslt> jokrebel: War aber selten. Hier riet man mir dann zu dem proprietären Treiber.
<jokrebel> oslt: Sorry - Dein System ist mir zu verfrikelt und Du scheinst nicht gwillt zu sein, das auf ne supportbare Version zurückzubringen (falls das bei dem System überhaupt noch möglich ist)
<oslt> jokrebel: Aber wie gesagt, man kann nicht alles Standard lassen, wenn man mit dem Rechner auch arbeiten muss.
<ring0> der proprietäre nvidia treiber hat nix mit ubuntu-x-swat zu tun
<oslt> jokrebel: Doch, da verstehst du mich falsch.
<oslt> ring0: Nvidia, fglrx (ati) driver and xorg
<ring0> ja, die bekommst du alle auch in den normalen ubuntu-quellen
<ring0> dazu ist kein ubuntu-x-swat nötig
<oslt> jokrebel: Natürlich tu ich alles, was dem Support hilft.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich sagte nur, das Problem bestand vorher.
<oslt> ring0: Den proprietären Treiber?
<ring0> ja
<oslt> rng0: Den hab ich wohl auch von dort.
<oslt> ring0: wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich schau mal im irc Protokoll.
<ring0> schau einfach mal mit "apt-cache policy nvidia-current"
<ring0> hängt natürlich auch davon ab, welche nvidia karte du hast
<oslt> ring0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ich kenne den artikel, was willst du sagen?
<oslt> jokrebel: Bitte entschuldige, aber wenn du vor vier Wochen eine Ubuntu Version installiert hast und nun eine Woche lang versuchst, den Fehler herauszukriegen, dann kann man schon einmal etwas die Nerven verlieren.
<oslt> jokrebel: Ich möchte auch eben verstehen, was ich tue.
<oslt> ring0: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird dort zum proprietären Treiber geraten.
<jokrebel> oslt: Wie erwähnt kenne ich weder die Studio-Version noch die ganzen PPAs (und was auch immer die dann an eigenen Pakets oder Treibern mitbringen) die bei Dir aktiv sind. 
<oslt> Unter software-properties-gtk wurde mir dann dieser Treiber angeboten.
<ring0> du verstehst es nicht. der proprietäre treiber ist in den standard ubuntu-quellen. du brauchst ubuntu-x-swat nicht. es wird im artikel nur erwähnt, für denn fall, dass man probleme mit dem treiber aus den offiziellen quellen hat
<oslt> jokrebel: Kein Problem. Aber danke für deine Hilfe.
<jokrebel> …was aber nichts mit den aktiven PPAs zu tun hat
<oslt> ring0: Und die hatte ich.
<oslt> ring0: Aber okay. Wenn ich den entferne, dann muss ich auf nouveau umsteigen. 
<oslt> ring0: zurück.
<ring0> NEIN!
<oslt> ring0: Schade ich bin nicht so dicht dran. Ich liebe ja Linux, aber bei manchen Details fehlt mir der Durchblick.
<ring0> wenn du das ppa ubuntu-x-swat mittels ppa-purge entfernst, wird der treiber aus den offiziellen paketquellen verwendet. du musst nicht zwangsweise auf nouveau umsteigen, nur weil du das ppa entfernst
<oslt> ring0: Okay.
<oslt> ring0: Ich frage mich wie ich denn zu dieser ppa gekommen bin.
<ring0> das gibt meine glaskugel leider nicht preis
<jokrebel> oslt: Ich _weis_ dass Du das manuell gemacht hast ;-)
<oslt> ring0: Okay.
<oslt> ring0: Kann ich diese Paketquelle entfernen?
<ring0> mit ppa-purge geht das am saubersten
<ring0> dann kannst du gleich auch noch die videolan-quelle entfernen und schon hilft dir jokrebel eventuell weiter :)
<oslt> ring0: okay, das mach ich gleich.
<ring0> oslt, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oslt> ring0: In der Art? sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<oslt> ring0: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ring0> ohne /ubuntu ja
<oslt> ring0: Hab grad bammel X.Org klingt irgendwie seriös.
<ring0> passt
<oslt> ring0: Sch. drauf!
<ring0> es werden jetzt alle pakete, die du aus dieser quelle bezogen hast, auf die versionen gebracht, die in den standardpaketquellen vorhanden sind
<oslt> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<oslt> ring0: Updating packages lists
<oslt> PPA to be removed: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<oslt> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<oslt> ring0: Okay ist draußen.
<oslt> ring0: Da ist noch eine ppa von Fremdentwicklern
<oslt> ring0: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> die kommt von ubuntu, das ist schon ok
<ring0> hast du videolan auch entfernt?
<UbuPhillup> ring0: videolan ist doch vlc oder nicht?
<ring0> UbuPhillup, ja
<oslt> ring0: Ist ganz schön am purgen :_)
<oslt> PPA purged successfully
<ring0> oslt, da siehst du, was alles aus diesen ppas gezogen wurde ;)
<oslt> ring0: Jede Menge Drogen, die keiner braucht.
<oslt> ring0: Was kann denn die Ursache dafür sein, dass ich alle Programme vor dem Abmelden schließe. Und nach der Wiederanmeldung habe ich wieder drei im Nest?
<oslt> ring0: Versuch das grad mal zu reproduzieren.
<ring0> oslt, ok
<oslt> ring0: Denke das ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates von den Ubuntu Studio Leuten stammt.
<oslt> ring0: Bin wieder rausgeworfen worden. Es hat sich auch an den anderen Dingen nichts geändert. Nur dass eben der schöne Bildschirm beim Abmelden verschwunden ist.
<oslt> ring0: War aber wohl notwendig, um alles Mögliche auszuschließen.
<oslt> ring0: Ich mach dann mal Schluss. Oder fällt dir noch was ein?
<ring0> oslt, tut mir leid, spontan nicht. allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass ubuntu-x-swat ein allgemeines ppa für ubuntu ist und nichts speziell für oder von ubuntu studio
<jokrebel> oslt: Hast Du denn auch komplett Rebootet und nochmal "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" ausgeführt und anschließend nochmals neu gestartet?
<oslt> jokrebel: Kann ich noch machen?
<jokrebel> ja bitte
<oslt> jokrebel: E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<oslt> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind Sie root?
<oslt> muss ich sudo su?
<UbuPhillup> oslt: mit sudo davor
<ring0> nein
<ring0> genau
<jokrebel> oslt: Natürlich mit sudo davor. 
<oslt> Hatte ich gemacht.
<oslt> E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<oslt> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind Sie root?
<UbuPhillup> also »sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade«
<oslt> Sorry
<oslt> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<oslt> Dann das PW eingegeben. Dann kamen ziemlich viele okays.
<ring0> sudo muss auch vor das zweite apt-get…
<oslt> okay
<oslt> Hat geschnackelt. Jetzt reboot.
<jokrebel> Sorry - mein Fehler.
<oslt> jokrebel: :-)
<oslt> huhu
<oslt> UbuPhillup: Auch ausgelogged?
<UbuPhillup_> oslt: abgestürtzt ;)
<oslt> UbuPhillup: Nein, war nur ein Scherz.
<oslt> Leider muss ich jetzt das Zähneputzen beaufsichtigen und dann ...
<oslt> noch drei Viertel trinken.
<oslt> oslt: Vielen Dank auch!
<jokrebel> !ot > nebenher Unterhaltungen bitte drüben, Danke! 
<kubine> nebenher Unterhaltungen bitte drüben, Danke!: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<oslt> jokrebel: Tschüß darf ich sagen.
<jokrebel> Besser wärs gewesen wenn er erzählt hätte ob es denn nun geht … ;-/
<UbuPhillup_> jokrebel: tja
<mirja> hi ich würde gerne meine eigene ubuntu variante herstellen, die ich an freunde weitergeben kann. Ich möchte im Endeffekt nur XBMC installieren alle möglichen plugins installieren und am wichtigsten ROMs aller möglichen Emulatioren integrieren. Ich möchte dann einfach einen USB-Stick an meine Freunde geben, von dem sie dann booten können. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ein live-system aufstellen soll oder einfach eine Installa
<mirja> Es geht einfach nur darum dass meine Freunde sich nicht damit abquälen müssen mit XBMC und ich einen USB-Stick mitbringen kann von dem wir spontan Mario-Kart-64 spielen können
<mirja> mehr nicht
<mirja> ich hab das hier gefunden: http://alllinuxstuff.blogspot.de/2012/07/five-tools-to-build-your-own-ubuntu.html weiß aber nicht welches tool ich nehmen soll und wie das mit den roms gelöst wird
<kubine> Title: All Linux Stuff: Best Tools To Build Your Own Ubuntu based Distribution (at alllinuxstuff.blogspot.de)
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell ginge es. schau mal unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit nach
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Customization Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mirja> ich hab das gefühl, dass eine ECHTE installation statt live-usb schlauer wäre, weil ich änderungen abspeichern können möchte
<Rochvellon> mit dem startmedienersteller kannst du dir den usb-stick so einrichten, dass ein darauf abgelegtes live-system auch einen eigenen bereich bekommt, wo einstellungen etc. gespeichert werden.
<mirja> Rochvellon: was passiert denn wenn ich einfach sudo apt-get upgrade mache? so wie ich das verstehe überfüllt der usb-stick dann in kürzester zeit, oder?
<mirja> deswegen dachte ich wäre eine ECHTE installation besser
<spucky> moin. Ich kann zu meinem mpd nur lokal via localhost verbinden. Sobald ich hostname oder ip angebe ist keine Verbindung möglich. Jemand ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte?
<Rochvellon> nur das würde ich dann nicht unbedingt auf einem usb-stick machen
<Rochvellon> spucky> dann ist nur localhost im programm zugelassen
<spucky> Rochvellon: du weißt nicht zufällig, an welche Stelle der mpd.conf man das ändern kann? ^^
<spucky> ah, moment. Ok, habs gefunden. Danke für den Hinweis :)
<Rochvellon> aber prinzipiell ginge auch eine installation auf einen usb-stick, wo du dann das system entsprechend einrichtest. und mittels dd könntest du dann dir ein abbild vom stick ziehen, um nicht jedesmal von neuem ein system einrichten zu müssen, mirja 
<mirja> gibt das dann nicht probleme mit /etc/fstab und den uuid, die bei einer normalen installation verwendet werden?
<koegs> beim klonen per dd nicht, da bleiben die uuids gleich
<mirja> angenommen ich installiere auf einen usbstick über den normalen installer. kann ich den usb-stick dan neinfach an einem rechner anschließen und das läuft dann?
<Rochvellon> ja, sofern der rechner usb-boot anbietet und der stick entsprechend mit grub präpariert wurde
<mirja> ja cool
<Rochvellon> allenfalls muss im bios die bootreihenfolge geändert werden
<mirja> und dann letzte frage: angenomme ich entscheide mich für eine live-usb-installation. wo packe ich dann die roms etc hin? wie stelle ich xbmc vorher ein, dass da alle roms drin sind etc?
<koegs> mirja: genau so wie du es bei einer normalen installation machen würdest
<mirja> kk
<mirja> thx
<mirja> das einzige was noch fehlen würde wäre ein indexer für native spiele der genausogut wie für die roms funktioniert :D
<stev96> hallo kennt sich einer von euch mit qt creator aus und köönte mir über teamviewer die complimer einwstellen?
<stev96> ???????????????????????????????????????????
<ppq> stev96: hier wirst du nur hilfe zur selbsthilfe bekommen. und das auch nur, wenn du konkrete fragen stellst und aufhörst, deine tastatur so zu quälen :)
<stev96> ich weis net wie ich den complimer richtig installiere und bräuchte eure hilfe dabei
<ppq> erstmal: es heißt compiler. dann: welchen compiler brauchst du und welche ubuntu-version nutzt du?
<stev96> ubuntu 12.04     gcc
<ppq> stev96: tipp einfach mal im terminal "sudo apt-get install build-essential". das installiert dir neben gcc auch noch einige andere oft benötigte tools
<stev96> hab ich schon und weiter?
<ppq> nichts weiter, das war'S
<ppq> damit ist gcc installiert
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-02
<LupusE> g'morgen
<imox> hey leute,  ich habe gestern noch mal den LibreOffice MySQL connector getestet. Da muss ein bug drin sein. Der Übernimmt absolut nicht mehr die Daten zum MySQL Server. Er geht immer auf den Localhost. Also die Parameter Server und Port werden komplett ignoriert. Das ist echt ein riesen Problem. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mir ein workaround bauen kann?
<koegs> jdbc?
<imox> koegs: jdbc ist keine Lösung damit hat man nur die syntax von HSQL oder so ähnlich. Das hatte ich schon mal probiert dann müssten alle base Anwendungen umgeschrieben werden. Und manches würde gar nicht funktionieren.
<imox> wo finde ich denn source files von dem alten connector ich will den mal im neuen ubuntu compilieren vielleicht geht das ja dann 
<dadrc> Was ist denn "der alte"? Welche Version war das?
<imox> 1.0.1
<dadrc> Der 1.0.1 funktioniert laut deren Homepage nur mit 3.x
<imox> blödsinn. hab ubuntu 13.04. mit libreoffice 4.0.0.2 und da ist der 1.0.1er installiert und alles funktioniert
<dadrc> Dann nimm den doch von da.
<imox> und da nicht per hand das war der mysql connector der von ubuntu repo mitgeliefert wurde
<imox> wo find ich den denn? das alte 13.04. wid ja nicht mehr supported 
<dadrc> Läuft das System noch?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, `apt-get source libreoffice-mysql-connector`
<imox> was ich nicht verstehe ich habe 14.04 installiert und die alte libreoffice version 4.0.0.2 installiert - Läuft auch alles soweit allerdings kann ich den connector als extension nicht installieren ich denke ich brauch nen ubuntu deb file oder so weil irgendwelche symlinks nicht stimmen oder sowas
<imox> dadrc: da gibts kein support mehr für funktioniert also nicht. 
<dadrc> Sollte noch gehen, wenn du "old-releases" benutzt 
<dadrc> Gibt halt keine Updates mehr, aber das ist für die Aktion ja egal
<imox> dadrc: hmm ok ich versuchs mal danke
<dadrc> Machste die /etc/apt/sources.list auf und tauscht alle Server gegen "old-releases.ubuntu.com" aus
<dadrc> Rest so stehen lassen
<dadrc> Sollte ungefähr so aussehen: http://www.warpconduit.net/2011/07/31/apt-repository-for-old-ubuntu-releases/
<kubine> Title: APT Repository for Old Ubuntu Releases - WarpConduit.Net (at www.warpconduit.net)
<dadrc> Ändert wie gesagt nichts daran, dass es keine Updates mehr gibt, aber um eben an die Pakete ranzukommen, reicht es.
<imox> brauch ich die sources.list.distUpgrade ? 
<imox> und sources.list.save ?
<jpds> Sie sind nur Backups.
<imox> kann ich die iwie umbenenne dass die ignoirert werde?
<jpds> Ja.
<imox> ja und wie?
<imox> ;)
<imox> .list weg? 
<k1l> das sind doch eh schon nur backup-kopien der sources.list
<imox> ok
<k1l> die werden beim distupgrade z.b. angelegt
<imox> dadrc: funktioniert nicht
<imox> kommt immer holen fehlgeschlagen
<dadrc> imox, läuft ein `apt-get update` durch?
<imox> ja
<imox> ohne old release gehts glaub ich 
<imox> der läd grad was runter
<imox> hat der vorher aber auch aber auch und dann kam nen fehler mal schauen
<k1l> 13.04 braucht noch keine old-releases iirc
<k1l> am besten den output mal in einen pastebin packen
<imox> http://pastebin.com/S6tyxVJb
<kubine> Title: apt-get source libreoffice-mysql-connector Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> welches packet ist dennn jetzt der conenctor
<dadrc> Der wäre da mit drin, wenn er das sauber entpackt hätte. Hat er aber nicht, weil "dpkg-dev" fehlt
<imox> dadrc: hä jetzt hat der anscheinend ALLEs runtergeladen
<imox> ich brauch doch nur das packet
<dadrc> imox, der Quellcode für den Connector ist anscheinend im libreoffice-Quellcode schon drin, wird nur einzeln gepackt
<imox> dadrc: ja aber ich wollte doch einfach nur das deb packet haben ;) ?
<BlackMage> Ich kann mit seit kurzem nicht mehr erfolgreich anmelden. Wenn ich das richtige Passwort eingebe komm ich nur wieder zum Anmeldedialog zurück. Kann es vielleicht am Nvidia Treiber liegen den ich vor kurzem installiert habe?
<BlackMage> In den Gastaccount kann ich mich jedoch einloggen
<LetoThe2nd> riecht eher nach demolierten rechten im home e.g. Xautority.
<LetoThe2nd> hast du vielleicht unzüchtigen umgang mit sudo und gui-applikationen gehaubtß ;)
<agentsoul> kannst Du Dich auf einer der Konsolen (Alt+Str+F6) einloggen
<agentsoul> mit anderen Worten bist Du sicher das das Passwort richtig ist? Capslock ... sonst gibt Dir doch auf der Konsole ein neues Passwort
<BlackMage> Ok ich probiers mal
<BlackMage> Ja das Passwort ist richtig
<BlackMage> Ich kann mich nämlich auf tty1 erfolgreich einloggen
<agentsoul> schade, wäre ja zu einfach gewesen
<LetoThe2nd> ... siehe oben.
<agentsoul> der einzige workaround quick and dirty den ich wüsste ist: nvidia Treiber legen die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf an. Diese wird ansonsten nicht mehr benutzt und ist normalerweise auch nicht vorhanden. Du könntest versuchen als sudo die Datei umzubennen und dann den Rechner neu starten
<agentsoul> also auf der Konsole 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak' bak für Backup
<agentsoul> dann könnte es sein, dass Du Dich wieder einloggen kanns und einen anderen Treiber auswählen kannst.
 * LetoThe2nd mag nicht mit einer wand reden, also viel glück.
<BlackMage> Es lag am Anmeldemanager, mit kdm geht es mit lightdm dagegen nicht
<BlackMage> Und jetzt ich möchte wissen: warum?
<LinuxNewby> Hallo. Bei der Installation von Ubuntu auf meinem USB Stick kommt immer die Fehlermeldung kein Root Dateisystem festgelegt. Was muss ich tun?
<koegs> hast du auch eine Partition mit mountpoint "/" angegeben?
<LinuxNewby> Ja
<LinuxNewby> Was muss ich tun?
<koegs> bootest du per UEFI oder normales Legacy Boot?
<LinuxNewby> Sorry, kenne mich nicht so aus. Ich habe mit einem alten USB stick Ubuntu Installer gestartet
<LinuxNewby> Und über den Installer will ich Ubuntu auf meinem neuen USB 3.0 Stick installieren
<LinuxNewby> Und im Installer kommt diese Fehlermeldung. Formatieren des neuen USB Sticks in Windows 8.1 hat leider auch nicht geholfen.
<koegs> an welcher stelle kommt denn diese fehlermeldung? kannst du evtl. nen screenshot machen?
<LinuxNewby> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/i2qLpbKxT4ui6XHhIVoa
<LinuxNewby> So sieht das aus
<koegs> und /dev/sdc/ ist dein USB-Stick? da ist doch nur eine NTFS-Partition drauf
<k1l> machst du manuelle paritionierung?
<LinuxNewby> Ja das ist mein USB stick
<LinuxNewby> Also muss ich denn anders formatieren?
<k1l> warte
<k1l> willst du ein mobiles live ubuntu oder willst du das dort richtig installieren?
<LinuxNewby> Ich möchte das richtig auf meinem USB Stick installieren. Dann kann ich doch auch Updates usw. machen unabhängig von meiner eingebauten SSD oder?
<k1l> ja. nur wenn du es mobil nutze willst (also auch an anderen rechnern) wäre ein live-system mit persistenz sinnvoller
<LinuxNewby> ja dann das live system.
<LinuxNewby> wie mache ich das denn?
<orst3n> schau dir villt mal https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/usb-creator-gtk/ an..
<kubine> Title: Startup Disk Creator Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<LinuxNewby> okay. da kommt aber beim booten nicht die meldung ob ich ubuntu ausprobieren möchte oder installieren möchte?
<LinuxNewby> bis jetzt habe ich irgendwie nur einen ubuntu install stick erstellen können
<k1l> du kannst da anhaken, dass er eine partition auf dem stick zum speichern nutzen soll
<LinuxNewby> ja schon aber mache ich damit wieder einen ubuntu install stick oder installiere ich ubuntu damit ganz normal, ohne dass ich jemals nochmal gefragt werde
<LinuxNewby> also dass beim booten sofort ubuntu gestartet wird
<k1l> was möchtest du denn haben? möchtest du einen Live-stick(mit dem man auch installieren kann ihn aber auch einfach an verschieden systeme stecken kann) oder möchtest du eine installation auf dem stick?
<LinuxNewby> eine installation auf dem stick, die ich auf verschiedenen systemen benutzen kann
<k1l> ja das ist ein kompromis, der nicht so richtig geht. weil du dann dauernd probleme hast, wenn die verschiedene treiber für grakas bruachen etc.
<Fuchs> *Kompromiss
<Fuchs> *brauchen
<Fuchs> *renn* 
<LinuxNewby> okay, aber ich werde den usb stick auch nur auf 2 verschiedenen systemen benutzen
<k1l> deshalb empfiehlt sich das live-system mit einer persistenz anzulegen. 
<LinuxNewby> dann sollte das doch kein problem sein oder?
<LinuxNewby> bei dem live-system stört mich dass ich dann jeden tag immer Try Ubuntu auswählen muss, wenn ich boote
<k1l> LinuxNewby: du kannst es natürlich probieren. dann würde ich aber dem installer als erstes mal sagen, dass er das ganzen "/dev/sdc" nutzen soll und dort auch ext4 nehmen soll. ntfs ist nur für windows systeme. linux kann man da nicht fest drauf insatllieren
<k1l> booten die neusten versionen nicht eh direkt in den live-desktop?
<LinuxNewby> okay, aber würde das von der performance usw. keinen unterschied machen? ich möchte das später in der uni benutzen auf meinem ultrabook
<LinuxNewby> und damit ich beim ausprobieren von programmen nicht meine festplatte zumülle will ich das über den schnellen usb 3.0 stick laufen lassen
<k1l> usb3 ist zwar schneller als usb3, aber im vergleich zu sata intern immernoch langsam
<LinuxNewby> okay, von der geschwindigkeit reicht es mir aber ;) auf meinem usb 3.0 stick ist es extrem schnell
<LinuxNewby> also was würdest du mir empfehlen?
<k1l> ich würde ein dualboot installieren. aber du kannst das ja mit dem usb stick mal erstmal testen
<k1l> wie gesagt: sag dem installer er soll den kompletten usb stick nutzen zum  installieren.
<LinuxNewby> okay, danke
<LupusE> tach allersetits. haben wir edubuntu-spezis hier? ich habe nach der ersten benutzung den eindruck, dass ich einem 8-jaehrigen nicht zutraue 'klicke oben links und gib die anfangsbuchstaben von dme programm, was du nutzen willst ein'.
<LupusE> gibt es dafuer eine luesung, die ich im unity nicht finde`
<LupusE> ?
<LupusE> also: klick da, dann siehst du was installiert ist, lies.
<dadrc> Eigentlich gibt's das, ja
<LupusE> also ist die loesung 'gnome installieren' ... okay.
<dadrc> LupusE, http://askubuntu.com/questions/189787/how-to-find-available-applications-on-unity
<kubine> Title: How to find available applications on Unity - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LupusE> ja, der classcmenu-incedator ist okay. auch wenn ich den ansatz nicth verstehe.
<LupusE> aber es hilft in diesem einzelfall.
<Fussel> LupusE, oder in unity auf das ubuntusymbol, das lineal-stifte-symbol, und wenn du da willst, alle installationen
<LupusE> Fussel: da ist kein ubuntu-symbol. zumindest nicht bevor ich das classicmenu-indicator installiert habe.
<Fussel> LupusE, sicher ist es das, wenn du nen normales ubuntu nutzt
<Fussel> links die leiste ausklappen, meist das oberste
<LupusE> ach, das soll ein ubuntu symbol sein.
<LupusE> sorry, das mute ich keinem anwender zu. und schon gar keinem kind.
<Fussel> naja, irgendsowas :D
<LupusE> "öffne mal VLC" - "hae" - "das heisst wie bitte" - "was soll ich oeffnen?'
<LupusE> ... das kann eine endlos diskurssion werden, bis ich VLC buchstabieren kann.
<LupusE> jetzt ist es wieder doof 'klicke oben auf den kreis mit den drei punkten'. dann wird garantiert das falsche geklickt. hmm.
<Fussel> LupusE, n bissl was wirst ihm von wegen bedienung beibringen müssen, da find ich "klick da drauf, und gib ein wass du willst" die effektivste
<_moep_> LupusE: schade ich hab keine chips
<_moep_> :D
<LupusE> ich schreibe ihm ne anleitung. "alt+F2 und 'xterm', enter."
<Fussel> LupusE, er muss ja nicht "vlc" eingeben, "film" oder "filme" reicht
<Fussel> meist wird da dann auch schon der richtige angezeigt :D
<LupusE> ich versuche es mal mit 'spiele'
<_moep_> bestimmt erst "versteckter ordner/pornos/..."
<LupusE> da habe ich immerhin 2, von 15 im menu.
<arndt> hallo hab da ein Problem.  mein k3b ist nur in englisch. wenn ich die deutse kde lib installiere bekomme ich einen Fahler   mime-support: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurück    wie kann ich die kde lib richtig installieren?
<LupusE> _moep_: den habe ich nicht freigegeben auf dem NAS.
<Fussel> da kann man meist noch was aufklappen
<_moep_> LupusE: lol *g
<LupusE> arndt: hast du fremdquellen aktiv? klingt nach broken depencies.
<LupusE> arndt: apt-get instaa mime-support ... sollte merh hinweise geben.
<arndt> ja kann schon sein
<LupusE> zumindest steht dann dort warum der prozess stirbt.
<arndt> w2o stelle ich das fest?
<LupusE> wiki.ubuntuuser.de/sources.list
<LupusE> da fehlt ein s. bitte ergaenze sinnvoll.
<k1l_> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<arndt> warte mal ich mache mal apt...
<arndt> hab gerade  apt-get install mime support    eingegeben dann Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes mime-support
<LupusE> den fehler koennen wir nicht raten, den musst du shcon mitteilen.
<LupusE> das heisst wir könnten. aber das kostet extra.
<arndt> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes mime-support (--configure):
<arndt>  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurück
<arndt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l_> !paste > arndt 
<kubine> arndt: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> pack mal den ganzen output da rein. auch den ls befehl von mir oben
<arndt> http://nopaste.info/c9ed47ca89.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<arndt> hab gerade  kde-l10n-de installiert, bekam leider Fehler http://nopaste.info/52d20dbf0b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l_> apt-get --reinstall install perl-base
<arndt> meinste mich k1l_
<k1l_> jo
<k1l_> hast du denn per hand was in /usr/lib installiert?
<arndt> habs probiert apt get --reinstall   http://nopaste.info/ce546f6d36.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<LupusE> arndt: du hast irgendwie zu wenig rechte als root.
<k1l_> mit sudo davor
<arndt> warte mache es noch mal
<LupusE> er ist root. apt meckert auch nicht.
<k1l_> aber eigentlich sollte das apt vorher schon meckern.
<k1l_> jo, warum bist du root?
<LupusE> dpkg -S /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18 ... wuerde mich interessieren.
<geser> ein "ls -l /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18" und ein "lsattr /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18" wäre auch interessant
<LupusE> warum 5.18? ich habe 5.14 ...
<LupusE> ah, in dem term noch ncith geupdatet ... sorry.
<arndt> als o zu wenig rechte, ich hab root, su ist doch richtig
<k1l_> nein
<LupusE> die datei scheint kaputt. /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.18.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb  ... 
<LupusE> md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.18.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb 
<LupusE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/perl-base ... und mit der checksum vergleichen.
<arndt> und was mache ich da um sie zu reparieren?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package perl-base in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> erstmal ist unter ubuntu der root ohne passwort, d.h. nicht einlogbar. dann sollte man in dem fall sudo nutzen, wenn man root wirklich braucht
<arndt> das rootpasswort hab ich vergeben
<LupusE> okay, die checksum des archiv steht nicth auf der seite. also paket löschen und mit apt-get neu hilen/reinstallieren.
<LupusE> arndt: das ist eine doofe idee.
<n6853> Habe ein upgrade gemacht und nun fehlt das Unity panel und launcher. tasten Kürzel gehen auch nicht, iann aber in die console switchen mit strg+alt+f2. irgendeine idee, was ich tun kann? 
<geser> das hat doch dein apt beim reinstall gemacht (siehe Zeile 23 des paste)
<arndt> warum denn das
<k1l_> arndt: das hat halt mehrere fallstciske, da ubuntu darauf ausgelegt ist ohne root zu laufen
<LupusE> geser: wurde in 0s geholt ... das lag noch im cache.
<geser> stimmt
<arndt> also nun mal, wie gehe ich vor
<LupusE> n6853: da du die fehlermeldungen nicht gelesen hast, im terminal ein 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade ...
<LupusE> n6853: sudo davor hilft.
<LupusE> arndt: datei löschen, apt-get --reinstall install perl-base ...
<n6853> bisher habe ich dist-upgrade probiert, reboot, purge und instal von x11, unity, unity-desktop, unity2d und einen älteren Kernel auch.
<n6853> ich nutzze 14.04
<k1l_> n6853: guck mal, dass der video treiber ordentlich geladen wird
<n6853> und wie?
<k1l_> welche graka hast du denn?
<n6853> geforce m550gt 
<k1l_> ist der nvidia-current installiert?
<k1l_> oder ist das eine hybrid karte?
<n6853> erm 525
<n6853> optimus .
<arndt> schon wieder Fehler   http://nopaste.info/66e83529dd.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<n6853> lief alles bisher prima. Hatte auch mal Bumblebee mit verschienen nv treibern drauf. Im moment ist der nouveau drauf
<geser> arndt: mache mal ein "lsattr /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18.2" und ein "mount"
<k1l_> wahrscheinlich hat der nv keine 3d beschleunigung, deswegen klappt das mit unity nicht
<n6853> ist ja garkein prop. Nvidia treibr, sondern der Nouveau.
<k1l_> ja der kommt mit den hybridkarte nicht zurecht
<arndt> was soll ich mouten
<geser> arndt: nix, nur die Ausgabe der aktuell gemounteten Sachen
<schnuppi> hallo Leute
<n6853> Hat er aber die letzten Jahre prima. :/
<arndt> /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18.2
<schnuppi> << ist jetzt fest mit ubuntu, und hat MS den Rücken gekehrt
<geser> arndt: "lsattr" nicht nur "ls"
<schnuppi> kann mir mal einer erklären wieso es ständig neue versionen zb. bei ubuntu gibt!?
<bekks> Alle 6 Monate ist nicht "ständig".
<schnuppi> ja ok oder so
<k1l_> schnuppi: neue programmverseionen und kernel gibt es nur mit einer neuen ubuntu version. ausnahme bildet da die LTS versionen mit den enablement stack
<k1l_> !lts > schnuppi 
<kubine> schnuppi: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<schnuppi> oder mal genauer gefragt, wo soll das enden!? ich meine im bezug zur Hardware!?
<k1l_> schnuppi: ?
<schnuppi> mal so gesagt, würde ein 2 kern cpu auch in 10 jahre ausreichen!?
<bekks> ?
<schnuppi> ubuntu an sich wird ja mit der zeit auch etwas lastig
<bekks> Meines nicht. 
<arndt> http://nopaste.info/6e2c996caf.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l_> schnuppi: auch jetzt wird 10 jahre alte hardware noch unterstützt. die frage ist nur ob du mit so "alter" hardware den ganzen luxus der neuen versionen vermisst.
<bekks> Mein 14.04 wird in fünf Jahren genau die selben HW Vorraussetzungen haben wie heute.
<geser> arndt: deine libperl hat ein paar interessante Attribute (siehe die manpage zu chattr was die einzelnen Buchstaben bedeuten)
<schnuppi> meine befürchtung ist das mein i3 laptop in 10 Jahre nicht mehr ausreicht
<arndt> und was soll ich dann machen?
<k1l_> schnuppi: keine panik
<geser> arndt: was sagt den "file /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.18.2"?
<arndt> danke für eure hilfe, bin heute etwas müde, mache mal schluss. werde es die nächsten tage noch mal probieren.
<arndt> file....  sagt nur "> ^C"
<__raven> hi
<__raven> kennt sich hier jemand mit den netzwerkproblemen unter 14.04 aus? habe noch keine lösung in den foren gefunden, die das wirklich löst - immer noch sporadische komplettausfälle, ewig langsame vrebindungen oder kein dns...
<nagetier> __raven, wird die NIC vom Kernel unterstützt?
<schnuppi> ich sag mal ja
<nagetier> ünterstützt, offensichtlich.. aber auch gescheit?
<__raven> nagetier: ja und leider kann ich auch nichts genaueres sagen, als dass es absolut zufällig scheint, wann/ob probleme auftauchen
<__raven> ist bei wireless und eth gleich
<k1l_> __raven: um welches netzwerk gehts überhaupt?
<k1l_> __raven: könnte das evtl am router/provider liegen?
<__raven> nein das gibts in zwei verschiedenen netzen und mit der vorherigen version ging es
<__raven> ist halt von sämtlichen bugreports zu 14.04 was dabei aber keine beschreibung passt zu 100%
<schnuppi> hast du schon system update gemacht?
<__raven> logisch
<schnuppi> was für netzwerk karte hast du drin=
<__raven> sich hab es auch mit zwei verschiedenen laptops getestet - in diesem ist ein intel wireless 7260 und RTL8111/8168/8411
<__raven> in dem anderen war es atheros und nvidia chipsatz - gibt bis 13.10 keine probleme
<schnuppi> vielleicht hilft das weiter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] RTL8111/RTL8168 Network Connection Fix (at ubuntuforums.org)
<schnuppi> was sagt ihr dazu ??
<bekks> 6 Jahre alter Artikel.
<__raven> schnuppi: muss ich zuhause mal versuchen
<schnuppi> ich hatte auch mal probleme mit Lan/ und W Lan...
<__raven> gab es denn irgend eine änderung mit upstart oder wegen dnsmasq oder sowas weil auch der netmanager nicht mehr zuständig ist?
<schnuppi> wo ich unter debian treiber runter landen musste, usw
<k1l_> __raven: das kommt gnaz spezielle auf den usecase und die hardware an. im allgemeinen gibt es keine gorßen probleme bei 14.04 mit dem netzwerk
<k1l_> und der networkmanager ist solange zuständig bis man per hand was verändert.
<__raven> k1l_: also bei mir steht "kabelnetzwerk wird nicht verwaltet"
<__raven> ich habe allerdings xubuntu drauf - ist das unabhängig vom ubuntu core und ne spezialität von xfce?
<k1l_> dann hast du wohl in der /etc/network/interfaces was verändert
<__raven> ne eben nicht
<__raven> problem seit installation
<k1l_> pack mal den inhalt in einen pastebin
<__raven> http://pastebin.com/A25vVtkK
<kubine> Title: net1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> was ist denn p2p1 für ein netzwerkdevice?
<__raven> das ist (bei xubuntu??) das kabelnetz
<bekks> Uhm - nö. Das ist ein systemd Gerätename.
<bekks> Kannst Du uns mal ein uname -a; lsb_release -a zeigen bitte?
<__raven> Linux q02 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<__raven> letzteres mal ohne pastebin 
<__raven> No LSB modules are available.
<__raven> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<__raven> Description: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<__raven> Release: 14.04
<__raven> Codename: trusty
<__raven> No LSB modules are available.
<__raven> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<__raven> Description: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bekks> Danke für den SPAM.
<__raven> Release: 14.04
<__raven> Codename: trustyy
<__raven> Release: 14.04
<__raven> ups sry
<Luyin> o.O
<bekks> und das ganze jetzt nochmal in einen Pastebin. Danke.
<k1l_> d.h. aber, dass du da eh nur ein eth device erkannt hast (was warum auch immer p2p1 heisst)
<k1l_> hast du mal was an udev gemacht?
<__raven> k1l_: negativ - so installiert sich ubuntu 14.04 minimal mit xubuntu-desktop aufsatz
<__raven> auf meinen zwei kisten zumindest ;)
<__raven> oder habe ich da ne spezielle iso aus utah?
<lima__> gibt es für Linux eine Möglichkeit AAC. Musikdateien zu schneiden ohne groß Formate hin und her konvertieren zu müssen?
<schnuppi> meinst du audacity
<mtu> hallo. mir ist mein LUKS FDE um die ohren geflogen, und ich werde langsam paranoid. boot-disk und 2 externe oeffnen nicht mehr trotz richtiger passphrase, auch auf rescue-system. irgendwelche bekannten probleme in der hinsicht?
<ppq> mtu, LVM krams?
<mtu> ppq: glaube schon, ein automatisch angelegtes lvm liegt im LUKS. (war installations-default).
<ppq> mtu, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten das alles erledigt vor dem versuch was zu mounten?
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage> lima__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<kubine> Title: Audiodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lima__> ich wollte es ja direkt editieren, aber geht offenbar nicht
<stevieh> aac kann man glaub ich eher nicht schneiden ohne zu recodieren.
<stevieh> d.h. eine gerine qualtitätsverschlechterung hast du, aber der rechenaufwand ist dieser Tage eher peanuts
<mtu> ppq: no volume groups found. ist wohl doch ne nackige partition.
<imox> ich hab son kartenlesegerät was unter suse windows und mac super funktioniert. Der funktioniert im eigentlich wie eine Tastatur und schreibt einfach die Zahlen dort hin wo der curser ist. Bei Ubuntu kommen allerdings falsche zahlen an. Hat jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?
<ppq> mtu, was sagt denn cryptsetup beim luksOpen dazu? in einen pastebin bitte. und dazu gleich noch die ausgabe von lsblk.
<mtu> ppq: cryptsetup output: http://pastebin.com/qgP4yEvq
<kubine> Title: # cryptsetup 1.6.4 processing "cryptsetup --debug luksOpen /dev/sda5 root" # Ru - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mtu> ppq: lsblk: http://pastebin.com/Ujp2Pb6u
<kubine> Title: NAME MAJ:MIN RM SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda 8:0 0 149.1G 0 disk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> mtu, führ mal "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5" aus. das NICHT in den pastebin ;) sag mir nur, ob da "Key Slot 0: ENABLED" steht
<mtu> ppq: ja, tuts.
<ppq> hm.
<ppq> du nutzt nicht zufällig einen selbstgebauten kernel?
<mtu> nope.
<ppq> dann: backup rauskramen
<__raven> also keine ideen zu dem netzwerk problem? ein kuriosum wäre auch noch, dass die kiste aus dem standby zeitweise mit zwei verschiedenen lockern aufwacht - der lightdm kennt das passwort nichtmal...
<mtu> ppq: ja, wenn beide externe backup-platten nicht dasselbe problem zeigen wuerden ...
<ppq> vielleicht hast du einen vermurksten luks header gesichert
<littlebit> hi leute ich habe vor einen openvpn server auf meinen strato server zu installieren, womit sich server der sich bei mir zu hause befindet, und andere rechner wie mein laptop die sich ausserhalb meines Hauses befinden. Ich habe die Anleigung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN durchgelesen sehe aber da ich es zum ersten mal mache brauche ich ein bischen erklaerungshilfe.
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> die luks header sollte man btw auch separat nochmal sichern
<littlebit> wenn man ein openvpn server aufsetzt bekommt man ein "tunnel" interface tun0, neben dem eth0 und lo0 nur die frage ist wie der traffic durch einen server fliesst
<imox> keiner eine idee wegen meinem kartenleser?
<schnuppi> kartenleser??
<__raven> schnuppi: ?
<stevieh> imox: nein
<imox> ;(
<stevieh> wenn es unter suse geht wirst du wohl selber rauskriegen können, warum es da geht und sonst nicht.
<schnuppi> was fürn problem hast du stevieh
<stevieh> oh, mir gehts gut. manchmal ein wenig rückenschmerzen.
<stevieh> aber sonst alles bestens.
<schnuppi> devolper, devolper, devolper
<stevieh> wus?
<imox> ich hab vom 13.04. er anscheind das ganze openoffice gezogen und will das jetzt mal unter 14.04 compilieren. aber seh kein makefile etc. :D was mach ik nu ;) ?
<dadrc> Wenn du den Quellcode des Pakets hast: dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -b
<mtu> ppq: OSI-layer-8-problem. nvm.
<mtu> danke fuer alles :)
<ppq> mtu, tzz, und ich gab mir so mühe, mir das "tjo, falsches passwort" zu verkneifen wo du dir doch so sicher warst ;)
<mtu> ppq: koennwer mal sehen
<mtu> schoene warnung an mich, die header zu backuppen und auf meine passphrases klarzukommen
<dadrc> klarkommen ist generell immer anzuraten ;)
<mtu> ^^
<mtu> wuensche eine gute nacht allerseits
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-03
<LupusE> g'morgen
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschoenen fruehen morgen.
<RedNifre> Ich bin etwas von den vielen Autostart-Moeglichkeiten ueberwaeltigt. In welche Datei schreibe ich am besten Autostart-Befehle?
<RedNifre> Zum Beispiel dass ich eine xmodmap-datei ausfuehren will, die mir Umlaute gibt? Oder den GOPATH setzen?
<RedNifre> Bandbreiten-Begrenzung habe ich in /etc/rc.local gepackt, aber wo kommen die ganzen anderen Dinge hin?
<RedNifre> Am besten so, dass es in der ganzen Sitzung und in allen moeglichen Terminals geht?
<RedNifre> Und ist es moeglich, Super Meat Boy auf dem neuen Ubuntu zum Laufen zu kriegen?
<RedNifre> ok, super meat boy laeuft schon mal. jetzt frage ich mich nur, wie .bash_rc und .profile etc. zusammenhaengen.
<RedNifre> Gab es rechts oben im Zahnrad-Menue nicht mal einen Autostart-Eintrag?
<passt> Moin, ich versuche gerade mit der Mini.iso Netzwerkinstallations-ISO 12.04 einen Rechner zu installieren. Die Installation "scheint" stehen zu bleiben im Schritt "Download von Installations(?)komponenten", denn es wird nichts am Bildschirm angezeigt.
<passt> Vorher ist die Netzwerkerkennung erfolgreich durchgelaufen, da die DNS Domäne erkannt wurde, aber danach (bis auf Proxy-Abfrage) nichts mehr. 
<passt> Was nun?
<dadrc> passt, der Rechner hat aber funktionierendes Netzwerk mit DHCP?
<passt> ja, allerdings versuche ich es jetzt erstmal mit der Netzwerkinstallation-ISO 14.04 von CDROM und nicht per USB
<dadrc> ok
<passt> mit der mini.iso 14.04 werden jetzt Softwarepakete runtergeladen. soll mir recht sein.
<dasjoe> passt: die Mini-ISO von 12.04 hat so 'nen Bug, auf tty4 hättest du den Downloadstatus und eventuelle Fehler beobachten können
<passt> dasjoe: alles klar, danke
<__raven_> noch ideen zu dem netzwerkproblem?
<D2850> hi
<D2850> moinsen
<xubuntu320> ich bin neu und gucke ersmal
<xubuntu320> hallo ist denn jemand da?
<xubuntu320> ok , ich werde es späder nocheinmalversuchen
<Robert_Zenz> xubuntu320, was fuer eine Antwort erwartest du?
<__raven_> noch ideen zu dem netzwerkproblem?
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, was denn?
<__raven_> immer noch sporadische komplettausfälle, ewig langsame vrebindungen oder kein dns...
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, lokales Netzwerk? Nur ein PC oder mehrere?
<__raven_> beides
<__raven_> und alle rechner, auf denen 14.04 läuft
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, unterschiedliche Netzwerk-Hardware?
<__raven_> Robert_Zenz: ja und bis 13.10 läuft noch alles problemlos
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, sprich du kannst mit Live-Images nachvollziehen? 13.10 geht, 14.04 nicht mehr?
<__raven_> ja
<__raven_> hat mich auch etwas gewundert, dass hier noch keiner das p2p1 statt eth0 kennt
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, ich schon...musste mein Conky skript deswegen aendern. ;) Hat mich aber nie sonderlich interessiert (funktionierte vorher, funktioniertte nachher)
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, Verkabelt?
<__raven_> jedenfalls dachte ich, mit 14.04 wäre init oder irgend ein anderer stack geändert worden
<__raven_> Robert_Zenz: mal ja mal nein
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, eine Minimal-Installation getestet? Sprich Server-Image und nichts installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, wenn es unterschiedliche Hardware ist (mindestens zwei Hersteller) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es was in den Treibern ist.
<__raven_> eben
<__raven_> deswegen subsystem aber however - keiner sonst scheint diese probleme zu haben und bei mir passiert es auf zwei maschinen mit verschiedenen 14.04 images und in zwei verschiedenen netzen
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, interessant.
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, verhaelt sich das System normal wenn die Netzwerk-Qualitaet mies wird? Sprich CPU geht nicht hinauf oder so?
<__raven_> außer dass die kiste zeitweise mit nem falschen locker auftaucht der mein pw nicht kennt hab ich noch keine anomalie bemerkt
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, nochmal fuer mich zum mitschreiben...wenn du von der Kiste wegpingst gehen Pakete verloren, beim anpingen von der Kiste auch?
<__raven_> kann leider kein system nennen weil das alles random aussieht
<__raven_> zeitweise gibts nichtmal dns
<__raven_> zeitweise gibts zwar dns aber ping pingt dann nicht - es gibt dann auch keine meldungen "unreachable" oder so
<__raven_> dann brechen ssh verbindungen AUF die kiste einfach ab und mail verbindungen von der maschine werden nicht mehr aufgebaut
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, dmesg und aehnlcih Logs geben auch nichts her?
<__raven_> nein
<__raven_> http://pastebin.com/bXUF5fNM
<__raven_> vielleicht findest du hier was
<__raven_> btw: alle ipv6 settings habe ich auch deaktiviert
<Rochvellon> und wie sieht die netzwerkaktivität von dem rechner aus? evtl. amule, torrent etc. auf dem rechner am laufen?
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, hehe, hast du Zeit? Mach ein Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04 und schau ob's dann geht, Wenn ich mich nicht irre muesstest du dabei auch den 13.10 Kernel behalten koennen, um das zu testen.
<__raven_> Robert_Zenz: bringt den gleichen effekt das hatte ich mit der anderen kiste
<__raven_> habe gerade im syslog alle paar sekunden das hier entdeckt da läuft wohl was amok
<__raven_> Jun  3 20:16:33 q02 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on p2p1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20 (xid=0x3e1e3bd2)
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, ich bin kein Experte, aber das klingt falsch...
<__raven_> allerdings vor allem weil gerade das kabel raus ist
<__raven_> aber ich kapiere nicht, warum das sonst keiner hat und ich wiederholt mit zwei kisten in zwei netzen!??
<__raven_> und scheinbar weiß keiner was über größere änderungen im subsystem
<__raven_> Robert_Zenz: ich bin im #ubuntu gerade auch damit dran
<Rochvellon> ansonsten könnte ich mir noch hardware-probleme vorstellen
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, Fix IP-Adresse vergeben? Vielleicht ist auch die DHCP Einstellung irgendwie mies.
<__raven_> Robert_Zenz: wie gesagt ich habe nichts eingestellt. so installiert sich der kram
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, probier mal fixe IP einzustellen und kontrollier die DHCP Einstellungen. Schauen wieso etwas so ist, ist leichter wenn man weisz was ist.
<__raven_> na gut aber was läuft hier falsch
<__raven_> lade ich meine isos immer wieder aus utah oder was läuft hier?
<__raven_> warum kennt die probleme sonst keiner?
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, fragst den Falschen. 2x Desktop, Laptop und Tablet mit 14.04 ohne Probleme...wie gesagt, versuch mal fixe IP und dann DHCP Einstellungen.
<__raven_> wie konfigurierst du die dhcp settingsß
<Robert_Zenz> __raven_, im Konfigurations-Manager deiner Wahl alles eintragen mit Ausnahme der IP selbst die bezogen werden soll.
<nagetier> __raven_, würde auch hiernach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Aufbau vorgehen und die Daten fest in /etc/network/interfaces eintrgane, erst gar nicht in den Network-Manager.
<__raven_> ok tnx ich versuchs
<jokrebel> __raven_: Um welche Netzwerkkarte handelt es sich denn?
<__raven_> so: wlan deaktiviert, kabel reingesteckt, ping "network unreachable", manuelles dhclient bringt dann für ein paar sekunden ne verbindung
<__raven_> was ist das für ein "&/&$&§
<nagetier> jokrebel, finde die Infos leider nicht mehr in den Logs, es handelt sich um mehr als einen Rechner, um LAN und WLAN-NICs
<nagetier> __raven_, paste mal ein ifconfig
<jokrebel> verschiedene Rechner und dann auch noch LAN- und WLAN-Probleme?
<nagetier> so sieht es leider aus
<jokrebel> manuelles dhclient?
<__raven_> nagetier: http://pastebin.com/ZsMvKXnU
<__raven_> gehts da um mich?
<approach_> Ich versuche gerade Postfix einzurichten. Kriege dauernd ein: Relay access denied;
<approach_> Was sagt das aus?
<stevieh> na, dass der relay keinen zugang erlaubt.
<stevieh> was wohl meist ein authorisierungsthema ist.
<approach_> stevieh: mit authorisierungsthema meinst du wohl zertifikate?
<stevieh> entweder das oder überhaupt user/passwort
<approach_> stevieh: muss dovecot auch noch irgendwas mitteilen bzgl. smtp/postfix?
<stevieh> was ist denn dovecot?
<approach_> stevieh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dovecot imap/pop3 server
<stevieh> d.h. dovecot wird als LDA eingesetzt?
<approach_> stevieh: genau
<approach_> stevieh: nur port 25 ist offen
<approach_> verwende startssl protokol
<stevieh> hmmm ka, aber geht startssl über port 25?
<approach_> ya
<approach_> stevieh: http://pastebin.com/zg4GZVdV
<stevieh> hmm... mag ich mir jetzt nicht anschauen
<sidolee> hallo, wenn ich mit netstat -tupenl meine dienste anschaue. Benoetigt man unbedingt ein Dienst, wenn ich NUR surfen moechte?
<Robert_Zenz> sidolee, definiere "dienst".
<sidolee> etwas was an einem port lauscht
<Robert_Zenz> sidolee, die Frage sollte eher lauten: Brauchst du eines der Programme?
<mrkramps> wat is die feigentliche frage hier?!
<sidolee> oder so ;-)
<sidolee> ja. ich will keines das an 0:0:0:0 *.* horcht
<Robert_Zenz> sidolee, dann musst du entweder die abschalten oder deinstallieren (ich uebernehm keine Verantwortung wenn man sowas wie avahi deinstalliert, so nebenbei erwaehnt).
<sidolee> brauch ich denn avahi unbedingt
<Robert_Zenz> sidolee, avahi war jetzt vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel...so oder so, einmal vorher kurz nachlesen was man gerade deinstalliert.
<sidolee> hat jand erfahrung mit homebanking mit hbci?
<stevieh> sidolee: moneyplex kaufen und gut ist
<sidolee> schon wher open source und kostenlos
<stevieh> tja, dann viel spass mit gnucash
<stevieh> ich hab mir das nicht angetan
<dadrc> http://www.gnuaccounting.org/index.php?id=3 gibbet auch noch
<sidolee> ist das jetzt negativ gemeint, oder wie soll ich das verstehen
<stevieh> ich würde bei sowas von ausgehen, dass du alle drei monate wieder nichts überweisen kannst, weil die Bank ABC gerade wieder ihr HBCI und ihre foobars geändert hat.
<stevieh> als ich damit anfing, gab es nur moneyplex und das geht... ich bin da sehr zufrieden mit, und der support ist sehr gut.
<sidolee> was ist mit jamaika oder wie.dss hiess gibts auch bei der bankix cd von heise
<stevieh> ich mein, probiers einfach aus. Hast du schon kartenleser und karte?
<sidolee> ne noch nicht, kann man das mal unverbindlich testen?
<stevieh> was?
<sidolee> kartenleser etc.
<sidolee> bei einer bank
<bekks> Nope
<mrkramps> das funktioniert durchaus auch über eine weboberfläche
<sidolee> demo account
<mrkramps> eh, nö
<bekks> sidolee: den kartenlesen musst du dir schon kaufen
<stevieh> sidolee: nein, du musst schon nen kartenleser und ne karte haben, die karte kostet je nach bank auch geld
<sidolee> ok
<stevieh> aber IMHO ist hbci zo ziemlich das beste seit geschnitten brot im Online Banking
<sidolee> bis dann ciao
<nodentify> hat noch jemand den bug, dass eine installation via software-center duplikate der appicons im dash erzeugt?
<dadrc> nö
<nodentify> muss mal schauen ob das schon irgendwo vermerkt ist
<nodentify> ich hab 2x skype und 2x birdie
<mrkramps> nodentify, vergleich mal die *.desktop in /usr/share/applications und ~/.local/share/applications
<mrkramps> normalerweise dürfte zu den programmen keine im homeverzeichnis liegen
<nodentify> tuts auch nicht, nur zeug das ich spezifisch auf meinen account installiert hab
<nodentify> adt usw
<nodentify> bei den globalen applications ist auch nur ein .desktop file zur anwendung
<mrkramps> nodentify, war nur ein ansatz
<mrkramps> nodentify, bei den globalen *.desktop sind da zufällig zwei [Desktop Entry] in einer Datei?
<nodentify> mrkramps: nope
<nodentify> ich schau mal ob das selbe passiert wenn ich per aptitude installier
<mrkramps> nodentify, das wird keinen unterschied machen
<nodentify> also ich benutz den dash ja eigentlich nicht, aber nervig ist es schon :D
<mrkramps> vielleicht doch mal bei LP nach einem bug suchen
<nodentify> aha, interessant, selbst wenn ich aptitude remove benutze bleibt ein icon übrig
<nodentify> mrkramps: ich schau mal
<mrkramps> nodentify, dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich doch eine zweite *.desktop irgendwo liegen
<mrkramps> die menüs sind eigentlich sehr primitiv
<mrkramps> locate *.desktop*
<mrkramps> ggf, dann locate *.desktop* | grep SUCHBEGRIFF
<nodentify> hab ich gemacht, jetzt zeigt er mir auch das duplikat an, aber wenn ich löschen will findet autocomplete die datei nicht^^
<nodentify> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> augaben von file FILE und stat FILE?
<nodentify> beides mal datei nicht gefunden
<mrkramps> nodentify, sudo updatedb
<nodentify> grep zeigt sie mir aber
<mrkramps> danach nochmal locate PATTERN | grep
<nodentify> weg
<mrkramps> und du hast dennoch ein icon in der dash?
<nodentify> japp
<nodentify> vllt mal unity restarten?
<mrkramps> nodentify, update-menus
<mrkramps> wenn das nicht klappt, dann aus-/einloggen
<nodentify> immer noch da
<nodentify> kk
<nodentify> mrkramps: aus/einloggen hat es gefixt
<nodentify> danke für denk support um 1 uhr morgens :D
<nodentify> *den
<mrkramps> das heißt wohl irgendwas hat funktioniert oO
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-04
<zaning> jemand ?
<mrkramps> !frag > zaning 
<mrkramps> hm, das hatte ich mir ander vorgestellt … aber egal
<mrkramps> zaning, hier
<zaning> hahah
<zaning> hi
<mrkramps> sach an, wobei brauchst du hilfe?
<zaning> danke !, aber hatte schon was gefunden ;)
<mrkramps> gut, wenn noch fragen dazu auftauchen … bin noch etwas hier
<zaning> ok
<xperia> Hallo. Ich habe soeben MAAS auf meinem Server Installiert und möchte gerne mein ersten Diskless Node per PXE booten und zu meiner Cloud hinzufügen. Der Node Server ist bereits so configuriert das er mittels PXE gebootet werden kann. Es Fehlt also nur noch das Hinzufügen und administrieren des Nodes in MAAS selbst. Kann mir jemand sagen was die nächsten Schritte sind nach dem man den Node im...
<xperia> ...Web Frontend hinzugefügt hat um mein Diskless Node erfolgreich für Rechen Arbeiten in der Wolke einzuhängen?
<dadrc> xperia, https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/nodes.html schon angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Adding nodes to the system MAAS 1.5 documentation (at maas.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da steht eigentlich alles drin
<xperia> dadrc: kubine: Ahhh danke für den Link. Werde mal das ganze studieren.
<xperia> dadrc: Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht das MaaS meine Nodes sieht und die Nodes Mass nicht sehen. Ich habe in meinem Router bei DNSMasq diese Zeile hier drin für pxeboot die sollte funktionieren. dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,192.168.1.10
<xperia> Muss ich in Maas noch andere Netzwerk Sachen einstellen damit die Nodes welche über den Router DNS und DHCP ans Netz angebunden sind mit MaaS einwandfrei funktionieren können? In MaaS habe ich bei der Zone Einstellung für DHCP unmanaged drin so wie die Dokumentation das vorgibt. 
<xperia> dadrc: ohh woow es funktioniert doch. mein nodeless Cluster hat soeben dank MaaS gebootet.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, habe mal eine frage zu grub2. kann ich ihn theoretisch auch auf alle festplatten installieren? mein BIOS hat irgendwie ein komisches verhalten indem es nicht immer von der festplatte bootet, die eingestellt ist
<dadrc> xperia, yay.
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, kannste machen.
<xperia> ShiroNeko: hmm Wenn du mehrere Festplatten insbesondere IDE hast musst du mittels Jumper and den Festplatten einstellen welche Master sind und welche Slave sind.
<ShiroNeko> xperia: sind nur sata platten, 7 stück, BIOS startet nur gern mal random von irgendeiner
<testdr> ShiroNeko: sicher dass alle HDs in Ordnung sind? Wenn eine HD zu langsam startet, dann könnte das der Grund sein ...
<dadrc> (SSD als Bootdevice \o/)
<ShiroNeko> ja, sind alle in ordnung. problem tritt auch nur dann auf, wenn mehr als 4 platten angeschlossen sind
<testdr> ShiroNeko: hast Du diese Option für "boote von anderem Bootdevice" aktiviert? Dann nimmt das Bios bei Problemen das nächste verfügbare ... und jede Verzögerung könnte da dann das nächste aktivieren zum Booten
<testdr> ShiroNeko: und teste ob es nur bei einem Kaltstart passiert oder auch beim Warmstart, d.h. wenn die HDs alle bereits laufen (=Reset)
<ShiroNeko> testdr: mein bios hat diese option nicht, ich kann nur die reihenfolge der HDDs wählen. und das phänomen tritt bei warm und kaltstarts gleichermaßen auf
<ShiroNeko> hängt auch nicht an einer bestimmten platte, fängt immer dann an, wenn die 5. platte am sata controller hängt. bis 4 platten macht er immer was er soll
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, du kannst grub auf beliebig vielen Devices installieren
<dadrc> Wenn du im EFI-Modus bist, denk dran, dass du dann pro Platte eine EFI-Partition brauchst
<ShiroNeko> ja, sehe ich in dem fall auch als den fix meiner wahl an. und EFI kann die alte kiste noch nicht
<dadrc> Machts einfacher.
<ShiroNeko> denke auch nicht, das die installation von grub irgendwas an meiner LVM config überschreibt
<xperia> ShiroNeko: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du auf diversen Sata SSD Festplatten Grub im Master Boot Sector installiert und BOIS startet dann je nachdem die eine oder andere Festplatte mit dem entsprechenden anderen Grub Boot Loader. Ja ? Ansich brauchst du nur einmal Grub auf eine Festplatte zu installieren um alle Systeme auf alle Platten problemlos zu booten.
<testdr> ShiroNeko: klingt dann nach einem BIOS/Hardware-Bug -- könnte sogar sein, dass so was mit einem BIOS-Update plötzlich repariert wird - und was passiert wenn Du beim Booten den Bootmanager zur Auswahl anwählst?
<ShiroNeko> xperia: ich habe 1 ubuntu auf /dev/sdg (1. platte am 2 SATA controller ) 
<ShiroNeko> und wenn es ein BIOS Bug ist, wird der nicht mehr gefixt, glaub das letzte update ist mehr als 3 jahre alt
<testdr> ShiroNeko: zeigt denn der Bootmanager alle devices (meist mit F11 oder F12 zu erreichen und wird gebraucht wenn man von einem USB-Stick booten will)
<xperia> mhh hast du nicht gesagt das du 7 Sata Festplatten hast und danach gefragt ob es Probleme gibt wenn Grub auf mehrere Festplatten installiert ist?
<ShiroNeko> testdr: ja, zeigt er an. wähle ich dann die platte die den bootmanager hat, ist auch alles gut
<testdr> ShiroNeko: und im Bootmanager werden dann manchmal die Reihenfolgen verwürfelt?
<ShiroNeko> testdr: genau
<ShiroNeko> obwohl im BIOS eine feste Reihenfolge vorgegeben ist. an die er sie halt nur hält solange nur 4 platten oder weniger angeschlossen sind
<testdr> ShiroNeko: das ist dann BIOS oder Hardware und wenns kein neues UPdate mit einem Fix dafür gibt ... dann workaround .. z.B. immer per bootmanager booten ..;-(
<ShiroNeko> darum ja mein gedanke einfach grub auf alle platten zu installieren, dann ist es ja egalm
<ShiroNeko> da ich mit LVM2 arbeite, und jedes PV auf einer eigenen partition liegt sollte grub da ja auch nichts überschreiben
<xperia> ShiroNeko: Bei speziellen Grub Fragen würde ich die Leute im #GRUB channel fragen.
<aturnwald> hallo, kann mir jemand bei einer Frage zu Ubuntu 13.10 helfen, bitte
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, Grub in den MBR jeder Partition packen, das sollte LVM überhaupt nicht interessieren
<dadrc> aturnwald, wenn du sie stellst, können wir es zumindest versuchen ;)
<aturnwald> O.K. also, wenn ich irgend ein Programm öffne, z.B. die Datein, dann zeigt mir der COmputer ab und an ein kleines Pop up an, wo ein InfoText darin steht, dieser verschwindet sehr schnell, wie kann ich da die Zeit einstellen, das dieser länger bleibt ?
<dadrc> uhm. Wasn das für ein Popup? Rechteckig, abgerundete Ecken, dunkelgrau, leicht durchsichtig, oben rechts?
<aturnwald> PS: dies ist mein erstes Mal, das ich chatte. 
<aturnwald> also ,das Popup ist schwarz, und es stehen ein paar Zeilen drin, dieses Popup ist auch in anderen Programmen da, es ist quasi eine Info zu der Option oder sonnst was
<aturnwald> nein, nicht das oben rechts
<dadrc> Ah, den Tooltip meinste
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: genau das denke ich auch, sind ja immerhin verschiedene bereiche
<aturnwald> ja, danke, glaube so heisst es
<aturnwald> so, wie kann ich die Zeit ändern, denn es ist immer gleicxh futsch
<dadrc> aturnwald, der sollte eigentlich so lange bleiben, bis du die Maus bewegst
<aturnwald> nee, eben nicht
<aturnwald> unter Morzilla bzw. den anderen Programmen verschwindet es nach ca. 1 - 2 Sek.
<dadrc> Benutzt du eventuell unclutter?
<koegs> meint er nicht eher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst
<kubine> Title: Benachrichtigungsdienst › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ne, das wär ja 11:51 <           dadrc > uhm. Wasn das für ein Popup? Rechteckig, abgerundete Ecken, dunkelgrau, leicht durchsichtig, oben rechts?                                                                                                  geser     
<dadrc> ... sorry geser.
<aturnwald> was? das kenne ich nicht, ich habe mir nur ein ProgRAMM INSTALLIERT, WO ICH DIOV. sYSTEMEINSTELLUNGEN ÄNDERN KANN, WIE hINTERGRUND ECT.
<koegs> jo, hast recht, dadrc
<dadrc> aturnwald, dann benutzt du es nicht :)
<aturnwald> es ist so, der sog. Tooltip, blinkt kurz auf, ca. 1 -2 Sek. dann ist er futsch, und wenn mehr drin steht, dann kannste es nicht lesen usw.
<aturnwald> falls Du ein Proggi weisst wo ich es ändern kann, dann sage es mir bitte, und ich versuche diesen Weg
<koegs> klingt aber irgendwie nicht nach tooltip, weil der bleibt so lange wie die maus über dem element bleibt
<aturnwald> also nochmal, ich öffne z.B. den Filemanager, dann gehe ich auf z.B. Laufwerk, oder eigene SOft, oder externe Hdd, dann kommt ein schwarzes Fenster direkt über dem Mauszeiger, wo eas drin steht, dieses Fenster verschwindet sehr schnell.
<aturnwald> auch wenn ich in einem anderen Programm so Infos bekomme, sind diese gleich futsch
<aturnwald> in Morzilla, z.B. dauert diese Einblendung ca. 2 Sek.
<dadrc> aturnwald, das seltsame ist: diese tooltips bleiben normalerweise, bis man die maus bewegt.
<dadrc> ich weiß gerade nicht, was da bei dir verstellt sein könnte, dass das nicht so ist
<aturnwald> aber du weisst schon, was ich meine, so hoffe ich ?
<aturnwald> z.B. unter Firefox Morzilla, bei einer Infoanzeige, diese verschwindet sehr schnell, wenn ich mit der Maus darüber stehe, und diese nicht bewege
<dadrc> ja
<aturnwald> gut, 
<aturnwald> andere Frage
<aturnwald> kann ich bei diesem Tooltip die Schrift ändern, wenn ja, dann weis ich zumiondest wo ich suchen muss
<dadrc> Wie der Tooltip aussieht, hängt vom ausgewählten Theme ab
<aturnwald> weil ich habe ein Programm, wo ich die Systemeinstellungen manuell ändern kann
<aturnwald> ich habe das ganz normale standart ubuntu thema
<aturnwald> danke, ich habe den Fehler gefunden, es hängt mit der Maus zusammen, ich habe ein Programm installiert, welches den Mauspfeil nach gewisser Zeit verschwinden lässt, und da wird das andere auch dann ausgeblendet, glaube ich zumindest
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Deshalb hab ich doch nach unclutter gefragt. Oder gibt's da mittlerweile noch andere von?
<aturnwald> o.K., Bis später, und danke nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe
<xperia> dadrc: Wie schon gesagt konnte ich mein Node Erfolgreich in der MaaS Wolke einrichten. Derzeitiger Status meines Nodes gemäss MaaS Frontend ist ready. Alle Logs des Nodes die gespeichert wurden inklusive Bios und Motherboard Infos zum Node sind einwandfrei. Wenn ich jedoch probiere nun diesen Node über das MaaS Frontend zu starten passiert rein gar nichts. PXE Boot des Nodes mithilfe des...
<xperia> ...Routers funktioniert einwandfrei nicht jedoch mithilfe des MaaS Frontend. Was könnte das Problem sein? Ich habe am anfang maas-dhcp installiert benötige das aber nicht da dhcp vom Router selbst gemacht wird.
<tuorwork> hi, ich will meinen hauptpc, nun auf ubuntu wechseln. Ich arbeite bei der Arbeit, nun taeglich mit debian, und lerne stehts dazu. Daher moechte ich nun den versuch starten, meinen pc (der aktuel win Win7 laeuft) mit ubuntu einzurichten. Ich habe eine 120GB SSD und eine 2 TB Platte. Wenn ich ein LVM mit zwei PV mache. bin ich dann an die geschwindigkeit, des langsamsten PV gebunden? Was dazu fuehren wuerde, dass der Vorteil der SSD d
<dadrc> !512 > tuorwork 
<kubine> tuorwork: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dadrc> und wieso willst du da so ein kompliziertes Setup fahren?
<tuorwork> dadrc: oh das wusste ich nicht. Sorry!
<dadrc> Kein Problem :)
<dadrc> Willst du das Windows behalten?
<tuorwork> dadrc: nein. Das ist komplett schrott...
<tuorwork> dadrc: das meisste kann ich genauso auf linux machen. Fuer die spezialfaelle muss dann halt eine VM her. Rechenleistung ist dafuer genug da.
<dadrc> Dann würd ich einfach das Ubuntu samt Home auf die SSD packen und die HDD für Downloads, Musik, Videos usw einfach reinmounten
<dadrc> Viel einfacher zu machen
<tuorwork> Ah also einfach in mein home mounten oder halt sonstwo. Und so habe ich die Geschwindigkeit, der SSD fuer Programme, und genug platz fuer "dicke" Dinge.
<tuorwork> dadrc: ja eingentlich wieso nicht. Dann kann ich auch einfacher mein system backupen, weil ich nicht jedes mal alle Bilder/Filme was auch immer mitkopieren muss, wenn ich ein image mache.
<tuorwork> dadrc: ok danke!
<testdr> tuorwork: ich würde sogar am Anfang auf die ssd komplett verzichten - solange bis Du genau weißt was für Dich passt. Eher die 2TB mehrfach untereilen um dort Platz für verschiedenen Installationen zu haben.
<dadrc> Och, macht schon mehr Spaß mit SSD drin
<tuorwork> testdr: kann ich auf der SSD im MBR auch die zweite platte intragen? Also dass ich immer den bootloader der SSD lade und dann aber auswaehlen kann was ich jetzt starten will?
<testdr> seine ssd ist ja ziemlich groß - aber wenn er z.B. nicht nur die system-programme beschleunigen will - d.h. das Laden - dann muss er doch wieder überlegen -- jo, grub2 kann das.
<testdr> tuorwork: mit grub2 - kann das kernel-image und initrd und natürlich das grub-menü fast überall liegen. Nur der grub2-bootloader wird von der boot-platte geladen
<testdr> tuorwork: die Sache mit der SSD würde erst dann interessant werden, wenn Du dort einen Teil zum hibernate/etc. nutzen würdest
<tuorwork> testdr: ah ok. Waere ein thema, weil er viel strom braucht, und das ziel waere nicht, dass er den ganzen tag laeuft, sondern nur dann wenn ich es brauche. Schnell einschlafen und aufwachen waere cool.
<tuorwork> ich kann ja einfach einen Teil frei lassen. Und mich dann darum kuemmern wenn ich dann dazu komme. Ich muss ja nicht die ganze platte fuellen mit der partition.
<tuorwork> testdr: dadrc: danke fuer eure ratschlaege! 
<rednet> ich habe ubuntu 12.04  auf meinem Lenovo 335 .32bit gibt es da was schnelleres in Linux
<dadrc> rednet, "was schnelleres"?
<testdr> rednet: check speicher, auslastung, plattenperformance und dann je nachdem optimieren
<k1l> warum 32bit? kann die hardware kein 64bit?
<TheInfinity> Das kann 64bit. Und das ist absolute Low End Hardware. Da würd ich eher Lubuntu nehmen.
<__raven_> paar details hierzu hab ich noch... http://pastebin.com/ZsMvKXnU bei kabelverbindung nur ip verbindung, dhclient bringt dann die fehlenden infos wie dns und wirft IMMER "RTNETLINK answers: File exists". bei wlan0 connection selbiges aber ohne zutun zeigt syslog dhclient versuche FÜR wlan0 AUF p2p1 an. wlan0 und p2p1 gehen immer beide runter wenn einer der beiden nics per ifconfig deaktiviert wird. p2p1
<__raven_> scheint auch abhängig von rfkill. was verdammte hacke ist das
<__raven> hi
<__raven> jetzt nochmal im richtigen channel ;)
<andrea__> hallo
 * __raven hat immer noch netzwerkprobleme mit xubuntu 14.04 (ubuntu minimal iso + xubuntu-desktop)
<andrea__> wie kann ich bei openjre 7 eine bessere schrift einstellen ?
<emlvis> andrea__, kannst du im java programm selber evtl. das oberflächen-theme ändern?
<__raven> paar details hierzu: http://pastebin.com/ZsMvKXnU bei kabelverbindung nur ip, dhclient bringt dann die fehlenden infos wie dns und wirft IMMER "RTNETLINK answers: File exists". bei wlan0 selbiges aber ohne zutun zeigt syslog dhclient versuche FÜR wlan0 AUF p2p1 an. wlan0 und p2p1 gehen immer beide runter wenn einer der beiden nics per ifconfig deaktiviert wird. p2p1 scheint auch abhängig von rfkill.
<kubine> Title: net2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<andrea__> bei einer online java-anwendung weredn unterlängen abgeschnitten
<andrea__> emlvis: das geht leider nicht
<emlvis> andrea__, welche anwendungs genau?
<emlvis> *-s
<andrea__> emlvis: das ist online Go (Kgs server)
<emlvis> andrea__, das wird dich vielleicht überraschen, aber das sagt mir überhaupt _gar_ nichts
<andrea__> nein da bin ich nicht überrascht, in europa spielen wenige go, aber das javaproblem sollte doch bekannt sein, dachte ich
<emlvis> andrea__, wie die webapp selber programmiert ist, kann hier keiner wissen
<andrea__> hab da schon gegoogelt, aber die tips haben alle bnicht funktioniert
<emlvis> das muss daher nicht unbedingt ein problem in der laufzeitumgebung sein
<andrea__> emlvis: ja schon, aber unter windows läuft das einwandfrei
<emlvis> andrea__, unter windows verwendest du aber auch oracle-java und nicht openjdk
<andrea__> das windows jre weiss auch nicht wie die das in java programmiert haben
<emlvis> ggf. ist die webapp mit der freien javaumgebung nicht völlig kompatibel
<andrea__> ich hatte das auch schon mit der oracle version unter ubuntu 12.04 ausprobiert, selbes resultat
<andrea__> jetzt hab ich ubuntu 14
<andrea__> das ist java webstart
<andrea__> aber auch die jar version läuft genau so
<emlvis> andrea__, hast du es mal mit dem CGoban 3 client versucht, also nicht als web app?
<andrea__> eventuell liegt es an den system fonts
<andrea__> ja die cgoban 3 jar datei
<andrea__> gleiches ergebnis
<andrea__> die nicknames der user die ein g enthalten sind kaum lesbar
<andrea__> eventuell kann man das lösen indem man windows-fonts installiert
<__raven> hat jemand ideen zu den netzwerkproblemen?
<koegs> andrea__: entweder der entwickler hat den look fest codiert oder du kannst schauen das die applikation den GTK Look annimmt
<andrea__> dern look scheint fest codiert zu sein, also liegt es an den fonts
<andrea__> hab versucht die jnlp datei zu ändern oder systemparameter ans java programm zu übergeben, hat alles nichts gebracht
<nagetier> __raven, wirklich helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.. nochmals ansetzen würde ich allerdings auf diesen Seiten - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi#Dienst-steuern (evtl. sollte der avahi-Dienst deaktiviert werden, der scheint da auch das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren),http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung?redirect=no und http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf (mir ist nicht ganz klar warum dhclient den DNS zu
<nagetier> weisen muss und man den nicht einfach fest vergibt)
<kubine> Title: Avahi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> __raven, avahi abschalten und DNS fest vergeben wäre also meine Strategie :)
<nagetier> __raven, auch könnte man, um den/die Fehler einzugrenzen, LAN oder WLAN auf den Geräten deaktivieren indem man die entsprechenden Module entläd
<__raven> nagetier: ich bin in mehreren netzwerken unterwegs (und sicher nicht der einzige) bei dem die dann völlig unterschiedlich konfiguriert sind und ich kapiere immer noch nicht 1. warum hat sonst scheinbar keiner die probleme und ich mehrfach und 2. warum ist das immer wieder reproduzierbar mit NUR 14.04?
<nagetier> das sind Fragen die aufkommen, die ich aber leider nicht beantworten kann :)
<__raven> dennoch danke ;)
<koegs> __raven: hast du da schon was im Forum zu aufgemacht? also mit gesammelten daten?
<koegs> scheint mir sinnvoller
<__raven> koegs: ne hab ich nicht weil ich ja bis jetzt selbst hier kaum den fehler beschreiben kann - scheint immer noch alles ohne system zu passieren und völlig zufällig
<nagetier> das hört sich imho stark nach avahi oder DHCP an
<koegs> also gesammelt fällt mir da ein: hardware (PC+NIC), ubuntu-version, syslog und dmesg vom zeitpunkt, etc.
<__raven> naja aber da muss sich ja was großes geändert haben mit 14.04 und mich wundert, dass da sonst keiner probleme mit hat bzw die änderungen nicht kennt
<__raven> aber ich versuchs mal mit den diensten und modulen und sammle dann mal
<koegs> sehe das problem auch nicht generell, benutzt du irgendwas spezielles?
<__raven> ne
<koegs> hab hier verschiedenste rechner mit verschiedensten NICs und WLAN-NICs, null probleme
<__raven> es ist wirklich nur ubuntu mini iso + xubuntu-desktop
<__raven> koegs: nur xubuntu zeigt mir halt an, dass das kabel lan "nicht verwaltet" wird aber sonst nix
<koegs> und warum wird es nicht verwaltet?
<__raven> das ist genau die frage weswegen ich ne änderung im subsystem vermute
<koegs> irgendwas in /etc/network/interfaces gemacht?
<__raven> auch nicht
<koegs> mal nachgeschaut was drin steht?
<__raven> hab irgendwo den pastebin link moment
<__raven> koegs: http://pastebin.com/H9Wy5t3u
<kubine> Title: net3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> hm, strange und wieso der weg über ubuntu mini iso und xubuntu-desktop?
<__raven> na den effekt hatte ich auch mit der desktop version
<koegs> wie gesagt, ich würde die informationen sauber zusammenschreiben, das problem ordentlich beschreiben und das ins forum posten, das macht mehr sinn als immer wieder hier alle informationen zusammen zu tragen durch erfragen
<__raven> stimmt
<__raven> ich bastel mal dran
<__raven> btw "sudo service networking restart|stop" bringt auch jedes mal zugriffsfehler aber das hilft auch nicht wirklich oder?
<Hootch> Hallo, ich benutzte die Suche Nemo (Linuxmint) und wollte nach *.pdf suchen -> Ergebnisse 0! Mit find & grep konnte ich alles finden, es war schneller und genauer! Mach grundsätzlich was falsch mit der GUI?
<Hootch> Nemo ist der Filebrowser in Linuxmint (ubuntu 13.10, gnome)
<dadrc> !mint > Hootch 
<kubine> Hootch: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Hootch> Hab ich mir grad auch gedacht ... grundsätzlich der falsche Channel :) na dann
<Hootch> Was anderes ... Ich hab versucht pgbench (postgres benchmark) auf Ubuntu auszuführen. Der findet aber pg_wrapper nicht, dies soll aber laut google und ubuntu manpages teil von postgresql client commons sein!?
<Hootch> pg_wrapper ist eine Ubuntu Erfindung um diverse postgres versionen verwalten zu können
<dadrc> postgresql-client-common: /usr/share/postgresql-common/pg_wrapper
<dadrc> zumindest bei meinen 14.04 isset da
<Hootch> kannst du pgbench ausführen?
<dadrc> Kein postgres hier, nur mit apt-file nachgeguckt
<Hootch> dadrc: ich hab die datei/programm. es ist auch ein link für pgbench angelegt. Doch die Ausführung zeigt mir die MittelfingerException "Error: pg_wrapper: invalid command name"
<dadrc> Dann geht doch pg_wrapper, kriegt nur falsche parameter
<alex________> hi
<Hootch> dadrc: manpage gefunden :) bin mal lesen
<Hootch> *kopf hau* ...alter. Die GUI Suche (auch Ubuntu) kann kein "*.pdf" sondern sucht per default "*QUERY*". Wie nutzt man jetzt hier wildcards (*, ?, .) ?
<dreamon> Wenn man die Wahl hätte Ati oder Nvidia Grafikkarte.. was sollte man bevorzugen?
<Fuchs> nvidia
<Fuchs> naechste Frage
<dreamon> Ich muß vielleicht sagen das es ein Notebook werden soll. Eine verläßliche Graka wäre schon toll
<Fuchs> nvidia
<Fuchs> naechste Frage
<dreamon> hihi
<Fuchs> einzig: Du willst kein Notebook mit optimus, bei dem man das nicht ausschalten kann
<dreamon> Genau. Aber ich find nix.
<Fuchs> Lenovo kann 
<Fuchs> also die Thinkpads 
<dreamon> Lenovo Thinkpads mit i7 .. vermutlich unbezahlbar und häßlich?
<Fuchs> haesslich ja, aber das ist ein Arbeitsgeraet, nicht ein Modeaccessoir
<mrkramps> geschmackssache
<Hootch> dreamon: psst kauf dir ein mac
<Fuchs> dreamon: um die Frage etwas deutlicher zu beantworten:  ati hat zwar Quelloffene Treiber, aber die sind ziemlich schlecht
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann hat es closed source Treiber, die sind relativ schlecht, das Problem ist da eher: neue Kernel / XOrg Versionen werden spaet unterstuetzt, und die Treiber sind bekannt dafuer, dass sie "alte" Geraete relativ bald nicht mehr supporten
<mrkramps> wenn du nur freie Treiber verwenden möchtest, dann intel oder radeon … wenn du proprietären Treiber verwenden möchtest für bessere Leistung, dann nvidia!
<Fuchs> nvidia unterstuetzt mit den legacy Treibern noch sehr sehr alte Hardware. 
<dreamon> Hootch, Vorher hol ich meinen C64 wieder aus :)
<mrkramps> Fuchs, aber nur ab GeForce5
<Fuchs> mrkramps: was sehr sehr alt ist
<Fuchs> im Vergleich zu dem, was Ati noch so unterstuetzt
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hatte schon eine Kiste da mit Lenovo (kein Thinkpad) mit diesem Optimus. Schrecklich.. schrecklich hab dann auf Intel umgestellt, nur das ich mal damit arbeiten konnte
<mrkramps> Fuchs, im fglrx … der freie readeon-Treiber macht seinen job recht gut
<mrkramps> auch bei alten karten
<Fuchs> mrkramps: dafuer nicht z.B. mit Virtualbox
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> VMWare
<Fuchs> das ist mit dem freien Treiber ein Krampf 
<Fuchs> von Spielen gar nicht erst zu sprechen
<mrkramps> dann sind wir jetzt aber schon bei einer sehr konkreten evaluierung =D
<dreamon> Warum verwenden die Thinkpads keinen Optiums?
<Fuchs> ich habe auf Arbeit nun zwangsweise ATI, ich moechte mich jedes mal erschiessen, wenn das Ding Probleme macht. Und das ist haeufig. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: tun sie, aber man kann es im BIOS konfigurieren
<Fuchs> man kann sagen nur nvidia, nur intel oder Optimus 
 * Hootch hat ein mac lappi und freut sich über die gute qualität
<dreamon> Hootch, und den leeren Geldbeutel. 
<Hootch> dreamon: mein chef :)
<mrkramps> Blender 3D hat bspw. auch eine bessere unterstützung für nvidia … das hier auch nochmal bemerkt
<dreamon> Wo kauft man sowas.? Sehe nur alles mit Windows vorinstalliert.
<Fuchs> so ziemlich alles hat bessere Unterstuetzung fuer nvidia
<Hootch> nvidia + linux ist wirklich gut! alles andere ist gefuddel und schmerz
<dreamon> Sagte nicht der Herr Torvalds -> "Fuck nvidia" ?
<Fuchs> ja, der Herr Torvalds sagt noch viel
<Hootch> dreamon: Ja hat er .. weil: Der große Torvald schritt mit seiner Pinguin Armee vor die Tore NVIDIA's und schrie: "Gebt hinaus den Code!! Sonst ...." Nvidia: "Sonst was ?! ... nö!
<Rochvellon> dreamon: thinkpads gibt es afaik auch immer noch ohne system. auch im linux-onlineshop.de gibt es kisten ohne system bzw. mit linux vorinstalliert :)
<dreamon> Für was steht eigentlich thinkpad? 
<Fuchs> Denkbrett. 
<Fuchs> daneben gibt es auch noch das Ideenbrett 
<Fuchs> und das Ideenbrett Kante
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich meinte mehr ob für getestete Hardware oder whatever steht. Sonst hättest du ja nicht Thinkpad empfohlen.
<Fuchs> Ich empfehle Thinkpads, weil die (in der Regel) erstaunlich gut mit Linux laufen und gute Hardware verbaut haben
<Fuchs> schau, ob Du noch ein T430 bekommst, 
<Fuchs> das hat den i7 und duerfte preiswerter sein, jetzt wo das 440er draussen ist 
<__raven> aber nur, wenn man wirklich über 1200€ rausschmeißen will für verfallswahre elektronik die jetzt mit zunehmender verchinarung immer schneller schrottet...
<dreamon> 1200€ schluck
<Fuchs> geht auch preiswerter. 
<Rochvellon> dreamon: im linux-onlineshop habe ich eben ein schlepptop für 500 tacken gesehen
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ja ich auch, aber da muß man noch einiges dazuwählen.. dann kommt er bei mir auf 1000 :)
<Rochvellon> ist halt keine massenware wie die consumer-schlepptops
<__raven> naja es wäre bei mir auch sehr gern ein aktuelleres t geworden aber bei vielen beschwerden über display und tastatur und dem wertverfall bei dem preis....
<__raven> ich habe dann (leider) doch wissentlich ein paar kompromisse machen müssen
<TheInfinity> __raven: die T serie ist doch ganz iO. genauso wie hp business und vergleichbares. aber gute hardware kostet eben auch geld.
<jokrebel> können wir dann mal alle bitte das Topic lesen? Danke. Hab jetzt 10 Minuten Backlog gelesen um festzustellen, dass da keine einzige Supportrelevante Frage dabei war (oder sie ging im Offtopic-Diskussions-Rauschen unter) *grmml*
<jokrebel> Namd übrigens
<noseeder> Nabend jokrebel
<noseeder> Ich möchte für user "Extern" der sich per SSH Tunnel (von Widwos aus mit Totalcommander) bei mir einloggt nur gewisse verzeichnisse zugänglich machen. Ordner "Eingang" und "Ausgang" ist jemandem hier ein Link mit einer guten beschreibung bekannt? dann würde ich das erstmal selber versuchen. :-)
<koegs> noseeder: ssh chroot ist das stichwort
<noseeder> danke ich bemühe google mal ne weile :-)
<BlackMage> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem generic-Kernel und dem server-Kernel?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Wo ist da der Support/Problem-Bezug? Wenn es ne allgemeine Frage ist bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-05
<MikatCan> Guten morgen. Ich habe mir gestern einen Sftp zugang eingerichtet mit chroot nach dieser Anleitung: ( http://blog.unterhaltungsbox.com/sshsftp-chroot-umgebung-in-debianubuntu/ ) Wenn ich mich versuche über einen terminal von extern ein zu loggen bekomme ich nur diesen Fehler: "Write failed: Broken pipe
<MikatCan> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer"  woran kann das liegen?
<MikatCan> ssh verbindung an sich funktioniert
<nagetier> MikatCan, Moin, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot "This is a ChrootDirectory ownership problem"
<kubine> Title: SFTP chroot - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<nagetier> MikatCan, "ftp chroot Write failed Broken pipe" sind brauchbare Suchbegriffe
<MikatCan> nagetier,  danke
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab ein Problem mit Panel-Applets unter Lubuntu 14.04. alarm-clock-applet, nm-applet und my-weather.indicator werden automatisch gestartet. Dass das klappt sehe ich daran, dass die Meldungen wie gewohnt kommen. Es erscheinen aber keine Icons im Panel, so dass ich die Applets nicht bedienen kann. Gestern Abend ging es noch. Neu anmelden und neu starten hat nichts gebracht.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Was bedeutet "Dass das klappt sehe ich daran,  dass die Meldungen wie gewohnt kommen.
<jokrebel_> welche "Meldungen"?
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt:  sieht Du etwa etwas wenn Du mit der Maus draufklickst, aber das Icon fehlt einfach? Oder findest Du die applets in der Prozessliste? 
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: my-weather.indicator find ich hier gar nicht in den Quellen. Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Und hast Du mal nen rechtsklick auf das Panel versucht, dort dann "Paneleinträge hinzufügen/entfernen" und nachgesehn, ob die entsprechenden "Panel-Erweiterungen" vielleicht einfach nochmal neu hinzugefügt werden müssen, weil sie aus der linken Liste (warum auch immer) verschwunden sind?
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Bist Du eigentlich noch da?
<Ekkehardt> Meldungen sind bei alarm-clock-applet zB die Alarme. Die Box geht auf. Ebenso die Wetterdaten. Die Applets sind komplett nicht da, also nichts, wo ich hinklicken könnte. Andere Applets, zB das von Pidgin, erscheinen wie gewohnt. Die Panel-Erweiterung selbst ist also auch da. Ich habe Lubuntu 14.04. Sry, hab gearbeitet ;)
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Hab hier auch Lubuntu 14.04 am anderen Rechner. Da gibt es keinen my-weather zu installieren. Hast bei den Paneleinträgen schon kontrolliert?
<Ekkehardt> Kann sein, dass der indicator aus nem PPA ist. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass gestern drei Icons da waren die seit heute morgen fehlen. Ich kann den Benachrichtigungsbereich als ganzes hinzufügen oder entfernen.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Und die "Erweiterungen" müssen schon auch welche sein, die für LXDE sind vermute ich. Andere Applets könnt ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass es nicht angezeigt wird.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Hab jetzt mehrere Erweiterungen für Dich zu Testzwecken aktiviert (zB. Temperaturanzeige, Tastatur-LEDs...) erscheinen alle erst, nachdem ich sie "hinzugefügt" habe über oben beschriebenen Weg.
<Ekkehardt> Es sind alles Programme, die ich über ~\.config\autostart gestartet habe. Das nm-applet zB. Bisher sind deren Icons automatisch im Benachrichtigungsbereich erschienen.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Vielleicht liegt da das Problem? Meine diversen Panel-Apps sind _alle_nicht_ in diesem Autostart-Verzeichnis und gehen aber. Wo hast Du das denn her, dass man das dort eintragen müsse um im Panel zu den entsprechenden Indicatoren zu kommen?
<jokrebel_> Lubuntu-Standard scheint es jedenfalls nicht zu sein!
<jokrebel_> aha :-/
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel_: Dein nm-applet kommt automatisch? Das war bei mir von Anfang an nicht da. Im Live-Modus nicht und nach der Installation auch nicht. Und wie gesagt, seit der Installation hat es funktioniert. Erst seit heute früh nicht mehr.
<Ekkehardt> Und ich hatte mir das selbst überlegt, dass man Anwendungen mit diesem Ordner beim Login starten lassen kann.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern ob das netzwerksymbol von haus aus da war oder ob ich es eben erst wie erklärt hinzufügen musste. Jedenfalls tut es das schon seit Monaten korrekt _ohne_ im Autostart eigetragen zu sein.
<Ekkehardt> Bei mir ging es erst, nachdem ich es eingetragen hatte.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: siehe hierfür auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Mini-Programme (... warum auch immer man sich da eigene Wege ausdenkt)
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ekkehardt> Über diesen Weg kann ich nm-applet nicht hinzufügen.
<Ekkehardt> Ich kann den ganzen Benachrichtigungsbereich ein und ausschalten. nm-applet war bis heute Morgen in diesem Benachrichtigungsbereich. Der ist da, das Applet nicht.
<Ekkehardt> Es gibt noch "Netzwerke verwalten". Das ist aber nicht das nm-applet, mit dem ich bis jetzt zB WLAN und VPN-Verbindungen aufbauen konnte.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Ist dieses nm-applet überhaupt ein LXDE-Panel-Erweiterung? Ich hab hier einmal den "Netzwerkmonitor" und "Netzwerke verwalten". Nur weil sich (zB.) ein Indicator für XFCE per Paketmanager installieren lässt heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass es auch unter LXDE anzeigbar ist. Wenn es zwischendurch mal per Hint gegangen sein sollte - Glück gehabt. Wo gehört den das nm-App _eigentlich_ dazu?
<jokrebel_> ...und was kann dieses App so außergewöhnliches, dass es die unter LXDE vorhandenen Alternativen nicht "tun"?
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Übrigens find ich (alle Quellen aktiv!) dieses nm-applet gar nicht. Scheint also wohl auch aus nem PPA oder ner anderen Fremdquelle zu stammen.
<Fuchs> nm-applet ist Teil von Networkmanager
<Fuchs> vond aher ganz ganz ganz sicher nicht Fremdquelle
<jokrebel_> somit sieht es jetzt zuerstmal nicht mehr nach "(L)Ubuntu ist schuld" aus ;-)
<Fuchs> ist aber nicht Teil von LXDE, sondern einfach ein GTK Systray applet fuer networkmanager  
<Fuchs> kann aber sicher unter LXDE oder XFCE oder so auch verwendet werden, wenn man will 
<jokrebel_> Fuchs: "ihr Zeuge" ;-)
<Ekkehardt> Nein, das war dabei. Ich gucke mal, wie der Befehl richtig heißt.
<Fuchs> noe, ich gehe nun in die Kaffeepause. 
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<Fuchs> nurmalso
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- nm-applet (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Ekkehardt> Ja, nm-applet und das ist stadardmäßig dabei.
<Ekkehardt> +n
<Ekkehardt> Und es war seit Ubuntu 10.04 mein Standardweg für die Netzwerke.
<Ekkehardt> Mom, nochmal neu anmelden.
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: öffne mal ein LXTerminal und gib dort "nm-applet" gefolgt von "<ENTER>" ein. Erscheint es dann? Oder gibt es Meldungen im Terminal? (bitte NoPasten) .....ooO( wobei mir immer noch nicht klar ist, warum man _genau_dies_ braucht und nicht die LXDE-Eigenen Apps reiche )
<Fuchs> Ekkehardt: wenn es nicht erscheint: wie gesagt, das Ding ist so konfiguriert, dass es sich im systray einnistet. Ggf. hat Dein Panel das nicht
<Ekkehardt> Es wird gestartet. Genau wie alarm-clock-applet, da bekomme ich sogar das Fenster. Im Panel erscheint das Icon kurz und verschwindet wieder. Bei beiden Applets. der Wecker bleibt aber geöffnet.
<Ekkehardt> nm-applet meldet ** (nm-applet:6395): CRITICAL **: nm_secret_agent_register: assertion 'priv->registered == FALSE' failed
<Ekkehardt> Und, wie schon mehrfach gesagt: bis gestern Abend hatte ich alle Icons im Panel. Das einzige, was ich vor dem Herunterfahren noch gemacht habe: Ich habe was in LaTeX geschrieben und scite installiert.
<Ekkehardt> Ich brauche nm-applet definitiv, sonst muss ich zu den VPNs auf der Kommandozeile verbinden. Was ich gerade mache, weil das Applet nicht angezeigt wird.
<Ekkehardt> Abgesehen davon verwende ich genrell immer die Programme, die mir am meisten nützen.
<Ekkehardt> +e
<jokrebel_> Hast Du denn mal zB. nach Gnome (wo das App anscheinend _eigentlich_ beheimatet ist) gewechselt, ob es dort anständig funktioniert?
<jokrebel_> im übrigen bleibt bei mir, wenn ich nm-applet aus dem Terminal starte (solange das Terminal offen ist) das nm-Symbol auch dauerhaft im Panel.
<Ekkehardt> GNOME ist nicht installiert. Und wie gesagt, nm-applet ist bei lubuntu schon im Live-Modus dabei. Und bis gestern Abend war das auch so: ich startete nm-applet, egal wie, und es blieb im Panel. Jetzt nicht mehr.
<dodo4444> hallo, ich habe folgendes problem: wenn ich unter meinem Ubuntu 13.10 folgenden befehl im terminal ausführe funktioniert alles wunderbar:
<dodo4444> cp /home/$USER/test/allecsvdateien/30A@(0|24)1S.CSV /home/$USER/test/kopien/
<dodo4444> wenn ich diesen befehl in einem bash-skript (#!/bin/bash) ausführen will bekomme ich aber die fehlermeldung:
<dodo4444> Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »(«
<dodo4444> weiß jemand woran dies liegen könnte?
<dadrc> Würde mal auf escapen tippen
<dodo4444> dadrc: die klammern vor 0 und hinter 24 escapen?
<dadrc> dodo4444, wär so mein erster tipp, jo
<dadrc> Ekkehardt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348 ←
<kubine> Title: Bug #1308348 “network settings indicator missing from panel” : Bugs : “lxpanel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dodo4444> dadrc: das hatte ich schon versucht. mit /30A@\(0|24\)1S.CSV
<dodo4444> erhalte ich:
<dodo4444>  Zeile 12: 24)1S.CSV: Kommando nicht gefunden.
<dadrc> dann die Pipe auch noch
<dadrc> |
<dadrc> Oder hmmhm. Setz einfach den ganzen Dateinamen in Anführungszeichen
<dadrc> Und als längerfristige Lösung: Keine komischen Zeichen in Dateinamen ;)
<dodo4444> dadrc: wenn ich die pipe noch escape bekomme ich:
<dodo4444> cp: der Aufruf von stat für »/home/jo/test/allecsvdateien/30A@(0|24)1S.CSV“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Ekkehardt> dadrc: Das kannte ich und hatte es mit dem manuellen Eintrag in Autostart überbrückt. Bei mir ist aber nicht nur nm-applet betroffen, sondern auch alarm-clock-applet und die Wetter-App aus einem PPA.
<Ekkehardt> Und wie gesagt, das alles erst seit heute.
<dodo4444> es ist ja kein dateiname sondern es soll alle dateien finden die mit 30A anfangen und dann 0 oder 24 dahinter haben und daraufhin mit 1S.CSV aufhören
<geser> dodo4444: dann nimm "30A@{0,24}1S.CSV"
<dadrc> Ohje, Bashglobbing. Keine Ahnung.
<dodo4444> ok, ich habs :)
<jokrebel_> hier war das nm-applet noch nie automatisch aktiv. Keine Ahnung was Du da für Lubuntu installiert hast (meins ist ne Standardinstallation von ner 14.04 LiveCD)
<dodo4444> ich hatte es schon öfters mit der option
<dodo4444> shopt -s extglob
<dodo4444> versucht. das problem war dass ich es immer so gelöst hatte:
<dodo4444> shopt -s extglob && cp ...
<dodo4444> shopt -s extglob muss aber in eine extra zeile des skripts. ist mir erst eben aufgefallen
<dodo4444> weiß jemand warum ich das nicht mit && verknüpfen darf? "&&" bedeutet doch dass der cp-befehl erst ausgeführt wird, wenn der befehl davor erfolgreich war. das müsste doch passen, oder nicht?
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Aber über "Einstellungen - Netzwerkverbindungen" kommt man da auch hin
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel_: Ich habe nicht aktiv gesagt, sonder dass es dabei war. Ich konnte es starten und es war da. Aber das hat mit meinem Problem wenig zu tun.
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel_: Da kann ich sie bearbeiten. Aber nicht zum VPN verbinden, wie es über das Kontextmenü des Applats ging.
<Ekkehardt> *Applets
<jokrebel_> Ekkehardt: Das "Benachrichtigungsfeld" vielleicht nicht vorhanden im Panel?
<dadrc> Ekkehardt, geht es, wenn du `dbus-launch nm-applet` startest?
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel_: Ist vorhanden und hat fünf andere Icons. Drei feheln.
<Ekkehardt> dadrc: Bingo
<Ekkehardt> Moment, nochmal neu anmelden...
<Ekkehardt> dadrc: Ich han jetzt das dbus-launch bei allen Autostarts hinzugefügt und es läuft. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, irgendwas mit dbus gemacht oder geändert zu haben.
<Ekkehardt> s/han/hab/
<tuorwork> hi, bei ubuntu, kann man ja "onlinekonten" einrichten. Das geht prima, doch kann man mit empathy dann auch irc nutzen, oder braucht man da ein anderes programm?
<jokrebel_> tuorwork: Multimessenger sind (wenn überhaupt möglich) für IRC nur bedingt brauchbar. Besser man gewöhnt sich gleich an einen richtigen IRC-Client.
<brainwash> Ekkehardt: vielleicht hast du irgendwas als root gestartet, so dass der besitzer deiner versteckten config ordner/dateien verändert wurde
<jokrebel_> tuorwork: Keine Ahnung ob Empathy (ein bisschen) IRC könnte.
<dodo4444> tuorwork: ja, ich nutze irc mit empathy. wenn du unter konten bei empathy kein irc auswählen kannst musst du glaube ich das paket "telepathy-idle" installieren;
<dodo4444> tuorwork:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy
<kubine> Title: Empathy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> für meine zwecke reicht es. die "heavy user" haben aber wie du siehst durchaus ihre einwände
<tuorwork> dodo4444: ok. Ich werds mal anschauen. Bin am schauen ob empathy pidgin fuer mich ersetzen kann.
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Was Ansichtssache ist und wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu Diskutieren wäre. Aber Du magst recht haben dass es für "mal eben was fragen" reichen könnte. 
<tuorwork> jokrebel_: thx. 
<Ekkehardt> brainwash: Ich bin der Besitzer aller Dateien unter ~/.config
<foofoobar_> Hi. Ich habe ein relativ neues Notebook (Dell xps13 mit einem i8) mit ubuntu 13.10. Wenn ich mir nun unter Chrome ein Youtube-Video anschaue, geht mein CPU auf über 60% Auslastung, selbst bei den 480p Videos. Das sollte nicht so sein, oder? 
<dadrc> Flash
<foofoobar_> dadrc, html5 player
<dadrc> foofoobar_, ich weiß nicht, ob der html5-player von chrome videobeschleunigung kann
<dadrc> wenn die CPU das alleine ohne Hilfe der Grafikkarte machen muss, wären 60% normal
<foofoobar_> dadrc, chrome://gpu gibt folgendes aus: http://pastebin.com/n27QhbW1
<kubine> Title: Graphics Feature Status Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailabl - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Also keine Hardwarebeschleunigung
<dadrc> Dann ist das erstmal normal. Eventuell kann man die aber irgendwie aktivieren
<dadrc> foofoobar_, was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte in dem Ding und welchen Treiber nutzt du?
<foofoobar_> dadc, dort steht doch das hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist
<foofoobar_> ah, ich habs falsch verstanden.
<dadrc> Video Decode: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable ←
<dadrc> foofoobar_, du kannst mal versuchen, auf chrome://flags "Override software rendering list" zu aktivieren
<foofoobar_> dadrc, ich habe jetzt unter chrome://flags die option Überschreibt die integrierte Software-Rendering-Liste und aktiviert GPU Acceleration auf nicht unterstützten Systemkonfigurationen #ignore-gpu-blacklist
<foofoobar_> aktiviert
<dadrc> jup
<foofoobar_> Richtig, jetzt steht alles auf "hardware accelerated"
<foofoobar_> Ich teste mal, sekunde.
<dadrc> Browser neustarten nicht vergessen
<tuorwork> hi, angenommen ich will zwei par Kopfhoerer (zB. via USB angeschlossen) verwenden und in beiden den selben ton haben geht das? zB. zum filmschauen..
<foofoobar_> dadrc, habe ich. Habe auch geguckt, jetzt steht alles auf hardware accelerated. Aber leider ist ein core immernoch auf über 50%
<foofoobar_> sogar wieder über 60, also keine Veränderung eigentlich
<foofoobar_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nagetier> tuorwork, das sollte so funktionieren.. etwas mehr Einstellung würden wohl unterschiedliche Quellen voraussetzen
<dadrc> foofoobar_, dann weiß ich so spontan auch nicht
<tuorwork> nagetier: ok cool. thx
<dadrc> foofoobar_, eventuell das Video mal runterladen und mit mplayer oder so testen, damit du weißt, ob es an Chrome oder am Rechner liegt
<nagetier> tuorwork, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - wäre ein relevanter Artikel
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Erstmal afk, Essen
<tuorwork> nagetier: thx. Was ist das eigentlich, PulseAudio und Alsa. wieso gibts da zwei verschiedene systeme?
<nagetier> tuorwork, Pulseaudio erweitert die Einstellmöglichkeiten von ALSA .. denke das ist so grob richtig umschrieben.. viel mehr kann ich da auch nicht zu sagen
<tuorwork> nagetier: ah ok thx! :)
<nagetier> tuorwork, und Pulseaudio ersetzt nicht ALSA.. das kann man aber alles gut nachlesen
<nagetier> tuorwork, gerne :)
<tuorwork> nagetier: gerade eben gesehen. thx. werd da erst mal lesen.
<phoony> moin
<phoony> ich hab mal ne frage... ich hab 8gb ram und frage mich warum wenn ich auf browser klicke der pc noch laden muss ? ich würde es ja verstehen wenn nach einem programm absturtz das programm neugeladen werden muss aber so warum is das so ?
<hongkonffui> ich habe änliche probleme. wenn ich debian live usb starte. ruckeln die videostreams bei meinem alten desktop
<phoony> bzw kann ich was für tun das er das komplette linux in den speicher lädt ?
<hongkonffui> ist wohl zu wenig gpu ram ka
<dadrc> phoony, das Starten eines Programmes ist ja nicht nur Laden von Daten, da muss ja auch was gerechnet werden
<phoony> wegen threading ?
<tuorwork> dieser link funktioniert bei mir nicht: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup er ist auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio unter "Links" eingetragen. Kann das jemand bestaetigen?
<phoony> ne warte ich muss noch kurz überlegen was ich fragen wollte
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hat mit Threading jetzt nicht unbedingt was zu tun, eher … naja. Die Daten müssen halt auch verarbeitet werden.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass dein Rechner zu schnell Daten aus dem RAM in den Swap verschiebt, kannst du das natürlich umstellen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning?highlight=swappiness#Arbeitsspeichernutzung
<kubine> Title: Tuning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> bei zram empfehle ich genau andersherum fortzugehen. Also swapiness auf 100, da nichts auf langsamere datenträger geswappt wird sondern nur im arbeitspeicher komprimiert wird
<phoony> ich meinte eher ob es keinen speicher gibt in der alle systemdatei geladen werden aber auf ihre aufrufung  bzw verarbeitung warten ?
<dadrc> leszek, ich hatte doch garkeine Richtung empfohlen ;)
<leszek> dadrc: im wiki artikel wird es aber empfohlen
<leszek> also swapiness runter zu setzen
<dadrc> Ja, weil dann das Zeug lange im RAM bleibt
<phoony> gut das ihr  euch einig seit ;)
<dadrc> Wenn man mit zram arbeitet, ist das was anderes
<leszek> genau
<dadrc> phoony, das macht Linux automatisch, sobald du ein Programm gestartet hast, bleiben die Daten davon erstmal im RAM, solange der nicht anders gebraucht wird
<dadrc> Wie schnell der leergeräumt wird, bestimmt eben jener swapiness-Parameter
<phoony> ich möchte aber das er alles preloaded ....
<_moep_> steht doch im wiki, dass man sich da nicht einig ist
<_moep_> *scnr* :P
<dadrc> *alles+
<stevieh> alles++
<leszek> phoony: dann musst du viel arbeitsspeicher haben :P
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/preload ← dann willst du das da.
<kubine> Title: preload › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<phoony> wie gesagt ich hab 8 gb...
<phoony> und benutzte ubuntu nur zum surfen und chatten...
<dadrc> Na dann, preload drauf, bisschen abwarten, der lernt dann die Programme, die du benutzt und lädt die im Voraus
<leszek> phoony: man könnte natürlich auch mit live systemen und der toram parameter herumexperimentieren. Dann kannst du alles im ram laufen lassen und wenn du den pc nicht abschaltest sondern nur in standby gehst dann wäre der ultra schnell
<leszek> aber dafür muss man halt was hand anlegen
<leszek> und bei nem stromausfall wäre dann alles weg quasi :P
<dadrc> Ich würd erstmal bei preload bleiben
<phoony> jo das werd ich auch ausprobiern
<stevieh> und einfach den browser starten und nie wieder beenden?
<leszek> jo halte ich auch für die bessere variante. Ist einfach nur installieren ein paar mal rumsurfen und neustarts machen und es ist schneller
<Fuchs> stevieh: in Anbetracht davon, dass so ziemlich alle aktuellen Browser unschoene Speicherlecks haben: schlechte Idee
<leszek> Fuchs: ach bevor der Browserspeicherleck zuschlägt hat Xorg alles schon so zugemüllt das es nicht mehr weitergeht
<stevieh> dann hilft auch preload nicht
<phoony> runterfahren muss ich schon da ich auch mit windows bissel zocke...
<leszek> Xorg genehmigt sich bei mir auf dem laptop etwa 10-20 MB mehr RAM nach jedem Standby 2 Ram. Proprietärem Nvidia Treiber sei dank oder in dem Fall fluch. Aber nouveau ist leider dermaßen schlecht, dass ich nur OpenGL 1 (sprich Legacy) nutzen kann
<phoony> naja mal sehn was das "neue" 14.04 bringt bin gerade beim upgraden 
<phoony> ich kann nen mini bug melden ... der chromebutton inner start leiste wurde gelöscht oder verschoben ... ( von 13.x zu 14.04 webupgrade)
<orst3n> bei mir startet chrome gar nit mehr seit dem upgrade 12.04->14.04
<orst3n> finds auch net mehr im app reiter..
<DalePayman> nutzt jemand mc für ftp verbindungen und weiß warum er veränderte dateien nicht automatisch uploaded? (oder wo man dies einstellen kann)
<k1l_> orst3n: ist denn das paket installiert?
<orst3n> jap, und keine updates verfügbar..
<orst3n> http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/04/how-to-install-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr.html
<kubine> Title: How to Install Google Chrome Web Browser in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr | Ubuntu Portal (at ubuntuportal.com)
<k1l_> was ist wenn du chrome aus dem terminal startest?
<orst3n> ich versuch das mal. obwohl ich eigentlich die google repo drin habe..
<dasjoe> orst3n: do-release-upgrade deaktiviert PPAs, d.h. du musst das Repo neu hinzufügen
<k1l_> naja, nicht neu hinzufügen. nur wieder aktivieren
<orst3n> hab sie schon wieder aktiviert..
<orst3n> /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<orst3n> ausm terminal..
<k1l_> installier nochmal das google chrome paket. ubuntu kann halt keine pakete upgraden beim upgrade die nicht aus ubuntu kommmen
<orst3n> ok ja, nun läufts wieder. thx
<DalePayman> oder kennt jemand einen guten, zweispaltigen, terminalbasierten ftp-client?
<koegs> mc
<koegs> aso, erwähntest du oben schon :D
<DalePayman> problem ist nur: wenn ich dann auf dem ftp eine datei öffne (mit vim) kann ich diese zwar editieren aber er speichert sie nicht automatisch auf dem ftp (also er lädt sie vermutlich nicht wieder hoch)
<orst3n> DalePayman: http://pftp.sourceforge.net/ bzw http://www.geekspot.nl/?page_id=6
<kubine> Title: PFTP - Preferred For Transfers: PFTP (at pftp.sourceforge.net)
<DalePayman> orst3n, danke - ich check das aus!
<k1l_> ssh ftw. wenn du eh vim nutzen willst
<DalePayman> k1l_, wäre eine option, finde ich aber nicht so komfortabel :-)
<geser> vielleicht wäre mounten per curlftpfs und dann mit dem gewohnte Filemanager nutzen eine Option
<DalePayman> geser, das klingt nach einer wunderbaren lösung - vielen Dank!
<DalePayman> geser, genau was ich gesucht habe. bin sehr glücklich damit. big thx
<foofoobar__> hi dadrc, wir hatten eben gesprochen wegen meine chrome problem mit der cpu auslastung wenn ich videos angucke.
<dadrc> yoa
<foofoobar__> Ich habe bemerkt wenn ich auf soundcloud mir musik anhöre (flash) kommt ein kern auch auf über 70%
<dadrc> Bei Flash wundert mich sowas halt überhaupt nicht.
<foofoobar__> Aber hier passiert ja garkein "aufwendiges" dekodieren, oder?
<foofoobar__> Wobei moment, ich glaube soundcloud nutzt garkein flash mehr
<foofoobar__> Ah ich glaube das ich kein Flash..
<foofoobar__> Vielleicht hängt es mit dem Audio Treiber zusammen?
<brainwash> aber immer gleich auf flash einprügeln :)
<brainwash> gerade eben getestet mit einem youtube video 480p -> html5 um die 80-90% cpu auslastung, flash um die 50%
<foofoobar__> brainwash, aber 80-90% cpu auslastung bei nem 480p video ist doch nicht .. normal, oder?
<brainwash> wenn man eine low end cpu hat, dann wohl ja
<foofoobar__> Ich hab ein i8
<brainwash> Intel Core 2 Duo SU9400 hab ich
<brainwash> also ganz low end
<foofoobar__> Ja dann stimmt hier irgendwas nicht :/
<brainwash> hätte auch gedacht, dass chrome/ium html5 videos hardwarebeschleunigt dekodiert/rendert
<brainwash> möglicherweise ist dies aber hardware abhängig
<foofoobar__> ja zumindest habe ich es in den chrome einstellungen aktiviert
<foofoobar__> Ist zumindest nicht akzeptabel das ein soundcloud so viel cpu braucht hier ..
<k1l_> intel i8?
<foofoobar__> k1l_, ach quatsch was rede ich, i7 natürlich
<foofoobar__> inteli7
<foofoobar__> k1l_, ist ein xps13, hatten wir schon mal gesprochen wegen nem wlan problem
<DalePayman> foofoobar__, liefert dell xps nicht sogar mit linux vorinstalliert aus? dennoch solche probs?
<foofoobar__> DalePayman, ja die "developer" edition (nutze ich)
<DalePayman> heftig
<foofoobar__> Und ja, dennoch solche probleme. Ich nutze aber auch 13.10 und nicht das vorinstallierte 12.04
<foofoobar__> Unter 12.04 gab es aber auch ein paar Probleme
<foofoobar__> Und bei meinem Problem mit der CPU Auslastung unter Chrome bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es nur bei mir so ist oder das generell so eine hohe Auslastung erzeugt
<foofoobar__> DalePayman, was für eine Auslastung hast du mit Chrome wenn du bswp. ein Song bei Soundcloud anhörst?
<DalePayman> gibt's bei chrome nightly builds die du mal nutzen/versuchen kannst?
<DalePayman> hab hier firefox drauf
<DalePayman> aber meine freundin hat glaube ich chrome auf ihrem xubuntu - von solchen problemen hätte ich bei ihr schon gehört
<foofoobar__> DalePayman, ich hab auch so eine Auslastung mit firefox
<DalePayman> o_O
<foofoobar__> firefox prozess geht auf 80% hoch wenn ich mir nen lied bei soundcloud anhöre
<DalePayman> das ist hier nicht der fall
<DalePayman> beides xubuntu 14.04'er aber ich denke nicht dass es daran liegt
<DalePayman> mom ftp
<foofoobar__> DalePayman, auf wieviel auslastung ist der firefox prozess im idle zustand? Also zb google.de aufgerufen
<foofoobar__> allein da schwankt er zwischen 5%-10%
<foofoobar__> wenn ich dann irgend ein lied auf SC anmache bin ich bei bei 80%-90%
<DalePayman> kA wie viel er im idle hat, aber dürfte recht wenig sein. deine grafikkartentreiber sind aktuell?
<foofoobar__> DalePayman, wie mache ich das ausfindig?
<foofoobar__> Bekomme durch lshw ein: driver=i915
<brainwash> welchen einfluss hat die grafikkarte beim abspielen von sound?
<brainwash> chromium und soundcould scheint eine schlechte combo zu sein
<foofoobar__> brainwash, ich vermute die minimalen animationen?
<foofoobar__> Ich wüsste nicht was es sonst sein könnte, denn unter firefox bekomme ich ja auch diese Auslastung
<foofoobar__> Hier ein modinfo zu meinem VGA treiber: http://pastebin.com/v7V5RWqE
<kubine> Title: ~> modinfo i915 filename: /lib/modules/3.11.0-20-generic/kernel/drivers/g - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<brainwash> schon merkwürdig, chromium lastet sowohl cpu als auch gpu sehr aus
<foofoobar__> brainwash, wie verhält sich FF bei dir?
<brainwash> 20~25% cpu auslastung mit flash
<brainwash> warum soundcloud in chromium so sehr die gpu beansprucht.. keinen schimmer
<foofoobar__> brainwash, aber soundcloud nutzt garkein flash, oder?
<foofoobar__> Welche Auslastung hat soundcloud bei dir?
<brainwash> in firefox schon
<brainwash> auslastung ist zu hoch für das gebotene :)
<foofoobar__> Ja, definitiv.. Ich hab mal gerade ein paar Pakete geupdatet und reboote jetzt mal.
<linux_gamer> Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem: (14.04) nach den Login passiert nicht viel ausser, dass der Hintergrund angezeigt wird und mein Desktop-Inhalt sowie die Maus. Ich kann Programme aus den Desktop starten, aber die Fenster haben keinen Rahmen, lassen sich nicht verschieben usw. kann mir jemand eine Tip geben?
<k1l_> linux_gamer: guck, dass der video treiber richtig installiert ist.
<linux_gamer> also Treiber macht keinen Absturz wenn ich Left4Dead2 starte (Performance schien aber mies zu sein). wie soll ich den treiber überprüfen?
<k1l_> welcher treiber ist das denn und welche karte?
<k1l_> und ist der treiber aus dem ubuntu repo oder von einer seite geladen?
<jokrebel_> linux_gamer: Versuch mal ein "unity --replace" abzusetzen
<linux_gamer> nVidia 650m GT und er Treiber wurde upgedatet : nvidia-settings:amd64 337.19-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.1 337.25-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.1 
<k1l_> also aus dem xedgers PPA.
<linux_gamer> ja genau
<k1l_> guck mal ins dmesg ob der treiber richtig geladen wird. und ob die kernel headers installiert sind
<linux_gamer> den treiber hatte ich verwendet, weil der schneler lief
<linux_gamer> dmesg |grep was?
<k1l_> überflieg das einfach mal. oder greop nach nvidia
<linux_gamer> OK, macht Sinn. Ich bin aber unter 12.04 auf dem selben Rechner,  da dauerts dann. @jokrebel_ ich tests mal.
<linux_gamer> bis später
<k1l_> hö?
<testdr> k1l_: er hat 12.04 und 14.04 installiert und war aktuell als 12.04 hier .. d.h. reboot ..
<linux_gamer> So wieder da. dmesg|grep nvidia liefert:" [   16.593435] init: Failed to spawn nvidia-persistenced main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory " aber ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich bumblebee verwende. unity --reset sagte es wär veraltet, schien aber auch nicht zu helfen 
<tuorwork> hi, bei der standard ubuntu 14.04 cd kann man da nicht lvm und verschluesseln? Wenn ich die Partition erstellt habe, welche verschluesselt wird. kann ich da dann zwar auswaehlen welches dateisystem ich moechte, aber nicht dass es als PV dienen soll...
<testdr> linux_gamer: dann im schlimmsten Fall den recovery-mode und zuerst einen funktionierenden grafik-treiber  --- und um dmesg zu sehen langt auch ein mount von der anderen -ubu-14.04 partition und der Inhalt vom /var/log/dmesg
<linux_gamer> wie kann ich den inhalt von abgespeicherter  demesg lesen, da binaer?
<testdr> linux_gamer: nein ... es ist eine log-datei in /var/log/ .. genannt dmesg .... das ist die Ausgabe vom booten
<testdr> linux_gamer: gleiches gilt auch für die X11 log-Dateien dort ... wenn Du was nachsehen willst was auf der 14.04 schief läuft
<tuorwork> ah und ich will nich die ganze platte fuellen. daher manuel..
<linux_gamer> ich hab die dmesg wonach soll ich suchen?
<testdr> linux_gamer: ka -- natürlich erst mal ob überhaupt die Hardware erkannt wird ... also wohl eine nvidia-Karte .. und dann -- tja- ich habe das Ding nicht, bei mir wird der nvidia-Treiber erst mit x11 geladen ... also das steht dann im x11log
<testdr> linux_gamer: falls Du wieder 14.04 bootest - hast Du schon geprüft, dass die terminals funktionieren? Also wechsel aus x11 per strg-alt-f1 ..f2 .. f3
<nagetier> tuorwork, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln .. auch du darfst gerne deine Suchmaschine nutzen :)
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<linux_gamer> ich hab bumblebee und die Karte wird wohl erkannt. Terminals kann ich wechseln, ich hab aber folgenden eintrag in der dmesg gefunden:
<linux_gamer> [    2.173567] [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x20100406 [    2.173570] [drm] This can cause pipe underruns and display issues. [    2.173571] [drm] Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this.
<tuorwork> nagetier: ah, da bootet man erst live und macht es dann. ok wieso nicht. thx!
<testdr> linux_gamer: ich hab keinen "Vertrag" mit [drm] ... da bin ich raus ... und bumblebee zum Testen hab ich auch nicht, sorry
<testdr> linux_gamer: ich kann da nur den recovery-mode empfehlen um zumindest die Grafik auf eine alte funktionierende Version zurück zu bringen und dann ist die Frage wichtig: hat es bereits funktioniert und was wurde gemacht, damit es nicht mehr geht?
<linux_gamer> ich glau ja nicht, dass der Treiber der Fehler ist, sondern der fenstermanager oder so.
<testdr> linux_gamer: für spiele nutze ich öfter x11 ohne fenster-manager -- installiere einen anderen dazu ... aber was ist mit dem login-manager (gdm, etc.)?
<testdr> linux_gamer: und Du kannst aus einem funktionierenden terminal (strg-alt-F1) natürlich versuchen x11 mit windowmanager separat zu starten -- nur, wenn noch nie gemacht ... der user braucht die rechte, es muss erlaubt sein und dann eben xinit mit entsprechenden einstellungen ..
<linux_gamer> lief heute morgen noch perfekt, ich bin mir nicht sicher wann genau, aber es wurden updates installiert, die die Grafik betreffen
<testdr> linux_gamer: von wem kamen die updates? Ein neuer kernel?
<linux_gamer> kein Kernel
<testdr> linux_gamer: bei einem neuen kernel sollte der alte noch per grub-menu gestartet werden können -- extra menueintrag dort -- vielleicht testest Du das mal, was dann passiert ...
<linux_gamer> kann ich machen, ich lad mal die logs in die dropbox.
<linux_gamer> dropbox com/sh/9dlh3llwnzd3sxu/AABZxVrZQAM5CNey7XgMIe3ia
<koegs> das ist kein brauchbarer link
<linux_gamer> kann man iwie paket blacklisten und damit sorgen, das bestimmte versionen übersprungen werden?
<linux_gamer> koegs http://dropbox.com/sh/9dlh3llwnzd3sxu/AABZxVrZQAM5CNey7XgMIe3ia
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - share (at dropbox.com)
<noseeder> ich habe mich mit chroot befahhst. einen nutzer eingerichtet und sshd-config angepasst nach Anleitung. ( http://blog.unterhaltungsbox.com/sshsftp-chroot-umgebung-in-debianubuntu/) allerdings bekomme ich immer den Fehler: (Write failed: Broken pipe Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer) auch Google bringt mich schon den ganzen tag nicht weiter. Wenn möglich hätte ich da gerne Hilfe. (Ubuntu 12.04)
<testdr> linux_gamer: kA --- aber da die bumblebee installation separat abläuft könntest du aus nem Terminal auch versuche den "reinstall" zumachen -- also apt-get -- reinstall diverse-bumblebee-pakete
<linux_gamer> kommt irgendwer in die Dropbox?
<linux_gamer> könnte am s liegen https://  :-(
<testdr> linux_gamer: geht schon -- im xorg.0.log wird aber nicht spezielles für die nvidia-Karte geladen -- da gibt es auf Deinem Rechner auch ältere X11-logs (durchnummeriert) -und Du könntest da mal prüfen ob da was anderes gemacht wurde/protokolliert wurde.
<linux_gamer> @testdr ok ich guck mal
<testdr> linux_gamer: normalerweise wird im X11/Xorg-log auch gesagt was für ein Bildschirm erkannt wurde ...
<testdr> linux_gamer: hab den Monitor doch noch gefunden .... "CMO" ... aber was ist mit der nvidia? Wird die für Grafikausgabe genutzt oder nicht?
<linux_gamer> nein bei bumblebee wird der dynamisch geladen
<linux_gamer> denke ich habe den mesa oder den intel treiber geladen
<testdr> linux_gamer: aber laut Xorglog wird ein intel genutzt zur Grafikausgabe
<linux_gamer> das ist Ok, das ich interne Grafik standardmäßig nutze
<testdr> linux_gamer: aber die geht nicht mehr richtig? So wie fast ohne windowmanager?
<linux_gamer> mein 1. Post:Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem: (14.04) nach den Login passiert nicht viel ausser, dass der Hintergrund angezeigt wird und mein Desktop-Inhalt sowie die Maus. Ich kann Programme aus den Desktop starten, aber die Fenster haben keinen Rahmen, lassen sich nicht verschieben usw. kann mir jemand eine Tip geben?
<testdr> linux_gamer: dann starte den recovery-mode und rekonfiguriere die Grafik und wenn das funktioniert, dann installierst Du bumblebee wieder per apt-get nach
<koegs> noseeder: was genau hast du denn alles gemacht?
<testdr> linux_gamer: nutze einen funktionierenden windowmanager .. 
<linux_gamer> wie kann ich auslesen welchen ich verwende und mit welchem Befehl kann ich einen starten?
<testdr> linux_gamer: prozessliste? ... und zum Start: man xinit (durchlesen ... oder den ganzen Einstellungskram in /etc/X11)
<testdr> linux_gamer: deshalb habe ich ja den "recovery-mode" empfohlen um erstmal eine funktionierende Grafik hinzubekommen - wenn es denn überhaupt geht --- boot-grub-menu -->recovery
<linux_gamer> ich versuch mal zu 14.04 zu wechseln, aber bin vorher afk
<noseeder> koegs also ich habe den Nutzer angelegt "Daniel" ich habe sein Home Verzeichnis angegeben "/mnt/Daten/Downloads/Daniel" habe dieses Verzeichis mit chonw root:root und chmod 771 bearbeitet und dadrin dann verzeichnisse und softlinks angelegt die chown Daniel:root chmod 755 sind. Nutzer "Daniel" ist in der Gruppe "sftpuser". in der sshd_config habe ich Subsystem sftp internal-sftp eingetragen
<passt> In welcher Datei werden die Tastaturkürzel gespeichert, die ich unter Tastatur - > Starter festlegen kann?
<noseeder> koegs und am ende der sshd_config habe ich noch "Match Group sftpusers      ChrootDirectory %h      ForceCommand internal-sftp      AllowTcpForwarding no" eingetragen
<koegs> kannst du vielleicht mal die sshd_config und ein "ls -la /mnt/Daten/Downloads/Daniel" nopasten?
<linux_gamer> ich bastel mir eben einen starter für xChat, dann kann ich im Live-System posten
<linux_gamer> so ich reboote mal
<linux_gamer> \part
<noseeder> koegs http://paste.ubuntu.com/7596411/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/7596446/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<linux_gamer> so wieder da
<koegs> noseeder: hm, evtl. stimmt was mit den rechten aufs Home-Verzeichnis nicht, habs gerade nochmal nachgestellt mit "normalen" home-verzeichnis
<linux_gamer> die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.06052014 sieht genauso aus wie die vorherigen, da sollte kein Fhler liegen
<koegs> noseeder: wie sehen die rechte in /mnt/Daten/Downloads aus?
<noseeder> 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun  4 23:00 Daniel
<noseeder> 4 drwxrwxr-x    4 xbmc   xbmc  4096 Jun  5 19:13 Downloads
<koegs> hm, probiers doch erstmal mit der Anleitung mit einem normalen home-dir http://codeinthehole.com/writing/how-to-chroot-a-user-in-ubuntu-1204/
<kubine> Title: How to chroot a user in Ubuntu 12.04 | ubuntu | codeinthehole.com by David Winterbottom (at codeinthehole.com)
<noseeder> koegs bringt leider auch nichts mit der Anleitung
<koegs> also genau danach hats hier grad funktioniert :D
<noseeder> hm dann mache ich doch noch was falsch mal schauen
<tuor> hi, ich habe mir eine 80GB partition erstellt, die ich spaehter fuer lvm verwenden moechte. Nun wollte ich sie verschluesseln, aber da scheint ein problem vorzuliegen.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7596633/ Ich verstehe nur nicht was genau los ist...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tuor> ich habe von einem ubuntu 14.04 usbstick gebootet.
<tuor> dm_crypt habe ist geladen. 
<noseeder> koegs nun alles nochmal nach anleitung gemacht nun ist die Fehlermeldung anders
<noseeder> koegs "subsystem request faild on channel 0 Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer"
<linux_gamer> hallo k1l also ich hab mmal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf... angesehen, daran kann es nicht liegen ist unverändert seit Tagen
<koegs> noseeder: ganz blöde frage, hast du den ssh-daemon auch mal neugestartet?
<noseeder> ja :-)
<noseeder> kann das aber gerne nochmal machen
<noseeder> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart -->  ssh stop/waiting ssh start/running, process 4705
<k1l> linux_gamer: pack das dmesg mal in einen pastebin
<tuorwork> bin mit dem acc noch da..
<testdr> linux_gamer: Du könntest auch mal direkt im #bumblebee channel nachfragen - laut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee und ich hoffe doch mal, bei Dir läuft nicht der windowmanager mit optirun und agiert deshalb nicht mehr auf der normalen ATI-Grafik-Konsole
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<schnuppi> Guten Abend
<noseeder> noch ne idee koegs
<noseeder> ?
<linux_gamer> @k1l: ist es nicht in der Dropbox? 
<koegs> noseeder: nicht, wenn du die anleitung befolgt hast und die rechte/besitzer korrekt auf alle verzeichnisse gesetzt hast
<noseeder> ich kontrolliere das nochmal
<linux_gamer> @testdr, optirun scheint zu funktionieren, also ich krieg keinen Absturz wenn ich L4D2 über Steam starte
<tuorwork> nach neustart des live-usb-sticks gings nun.
<schnuppi> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es für die Fritzbox ein Fernanschluss usb für Ubuntu gibt?
<tuorwork> hat sich also erledigt.
<testdr> linux_gamer: aber beim Rest ist was nicht in Ordnung und wenn niemand im channel #bumblebee Bescheid weiß, dann kann ich auch nur empfehlen laut der verlinkten Anleitung es zu entfernen -- testen ob der Windowmanager wieder funktioniert (und vielleicht noch einen 2ten zu installieren als Auswahl) und dann bumblebee wieder neu zu installieren ... 
<jokrebel_> schnuppi: Geht es um LAN-Drucken?
<schnuppi> ja bzw. über die fritzbox per pc´s scannen, drucken, faxen
<jokrebel_> schnuppi: Ungeprüft http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?42581-USB-Fernanschluss-von-Fritz-Box-in-Ubuntu
<noseeder> koegs rechte der verzeichnisse sind wie im Howto angegeben
<jokrebel_> schnuppi: Für "Faxen" würd ich auch mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritzbox/Roger_Router anschaun (ohne dass es über nen USB-Multifunktionsdrucker lauft)
<kubine> Title: Roger Router › Fritzbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> aber nun erstmal gute Nacht allseits
<noseeder> koegs ich denke ich schau mal morgen weiter
<linux_gamer> @testdr bumblebee installation ist nicht so trivial, dass ich das Risiko eingehen will, laut dpkg ist es auch nicht geändert worden. ubuntu-drivers-common hingegen schon
<testdr> linux_gamer: Du hast es aber schon mal gemacht?
<schnuppi> hm, wenn ich aber den Fernzugriff für USB an der Fritzbox deaktiviere hab ich aber dann keine verbindung mehr für die andere PCs
<linux_gamer> was genau? Also es wäre glaub ich hilfreich, wenn ich wüsste welche Programme Skripte direkt nach dem Login abarbeiten, damit ich lesen kann welcher Fenstermanager mit welchen Optionen und so
<testdr> linux_gamer: sagte ich doch schon, die ganzen Konfigurationen in /etc/X11/..
<testdr> linux_gamer: siehe dazu als Einstieg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager
<kubine> Title: Displaymanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<linux_gamer> also lightdm ist in default-display-manager, das sollte auch schon immer so gewesen sein. laut dpkg hat sich lightdm nicht geändert
<orst3n> das war zuvor aber gdm oder seh ich das falsch ?..
<orst3n> bin beim update auf 14.04 leider bei gdm geblieben..
<k1l> linux_gamer: hast du denn eine hybrid graka?
<testdr> linux_gamer: aus einem Terminal/Console (je nach Rechten zum Starten des Xservers) kannst Du auf einer freien VT, z.B. der 8. so ein xterm in einem extra X11 laufen lassen: xinit /usr/bin/xterm    --   :1
<k1l> linux_gamer: und wo ist das dmesg? zwecks treiber?
<k1l> wartet mal. erstmal gucken wo es überhaupt hängt
<k1l> linux_gamer: sonst nutze pastbinit um /var/log/dmesg zu pasten
<testdr> k1l: das hat linux_gamer schon, jedenfalls konnte ich es von dropbox laden und lesen und da stand nichts beosnderes drin --- der dropbox-link funktionierte und der Unterschied zu pastebin ist wirklich nicht so riesig ...
<k1l> da ist kein dmesg drin
<k1l> dmesg ist das was für die treiber interessant ist. und ob er eine hybrid graka hat. 
<testdr> k1l: javascript muss an sein: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9dlh3llwnzd3sxu/AABZxVrZQAM5CNey7XgMIe3ia
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - share (at www.dropbox.com)
<k1l> da ist nur dpkg und yorg log
<k1l> xorg*
<testdr> k1l: sorry - hast Recht ...
<linux_gamer> also dmesg nicht drin?
<k1l> nein. bist du auf dem richtigen system z.Z?
<linux_gamer> kannst mir sagen wonach ich suchen soll. jo bin auf dem system daherrecht umständlich zu arbeiten
<k1l> !pastebinit
<kubine> k1l: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<k1l> "pastbinit /var/log/dmesg" den link dann hier reinschreiben
<linux_gamer> jo kein Problem 
<linux_gamer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597075
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<linux_gamer> pastebinit ist ja echt geil ;-)
<k1l> ist das eine hybrid graka?
<linux_gamer> ja, nVidia 650m gt und i7-3610qm 
<k1l> bumblebee (oder das optimus ding ) isntalliert?
<linux_gamer> bumblebee
<k1l> auch richtig eingerichtet? weil daran würde ich zuerst mal schrauben
<linux_gamer> lief ja alles perfekt. 
<k1l> bis?
<linux_gamer> bis zum upgrade heute morgen laut dpkg.log. Soll ich den default-display-manager ändern, das könnte funktionieren, wäre aber natürlich nicht optimal
<linux_gamer> bin mit lightdm eigentlich immer gut gefahren, kde zB finde ich ziemlich hässlich (hoffe mich killt keiner)
<k1l> weiß nicht warum du weg von lightdm solltest
<linux_gamer> wenn ich zB gdm oder kdm verwende könnte sich das Problem ja auflösen
<testdr> linux_gamer: was passiert denn, wenn Du aus einem Terminal, besser Konsole (strg-alt-F1) lightdm startest, z.B. so: xinit   lightdm-session   --  :1
<stevieh> der dm ist doch sowas von egal.
<k1l> guck erstmal dass du mit deinem bumblebee oder optimus da klar kommst
<k1l> es liegt nämlich an den treibern. unity an sich startet ja, nur eben ohne 3d fehlt der halbe desktop
<testdr> k1l: er sagte er kann auch die Fenster (ohne Rahmen) nicht bewegen --- das klingt als wenn der windowmanager wo ganz anders arbeitet ...
<k1l> testdr: unity ist ein compiz plugin. ohne 3d hat man kein compiz und genau die effekte wie er beschriebt
<k1l> das sagt im übrigen auch das dmesg los, dass er über drm meckert und den prop. treiber deaktiviert.
<linux_gamer> also ich krieg den Desktop wie er jetzt ist aber mit einigen errors und warnungen
<linux_gamer> ich versuchsmal zu pipen
<Rochvellon> haha https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2014/06/05/zu-viel-kleingedrucktes/
<kubine> Title: Zu viel Kleingedrucktes | law blog (at www.lawblog.de)
<linux_gamer> klappt nicht. ABER: ich kann Fenster verschieben uns so aber der Rahmen wir nicht richtig angezeigt
<Rochvellon> ups
<k1l> ja. das ist bekannt wenn der 3d treiber hakelt.
<k1l> guck dass du auch die kernel-header installiert hast
<linux_gamer> hab 3.13.0-27-generic wie lautet der header?
<k1l> linux-headers-generic
<k1l> und der sollte den passenden linux-header-.... zu dem linux-image-... installieren
<linux_gamer> ist eig alles da und auf neuste version
<k1l> dann kann es auch am xedgers ppa liegen. dass die was zermurkst haben
<linux_gamer> ich kann mal den alten Kernel starten, ich hab immerhin 2
<k1l> ich hab keine nvidia und keine hybrid karte, deswegen kann ich da nicht helfen. aber musst du gucken dass das system richtig ist
<linux_gamer> ich probiers mal bis später
<linux_gamer> also der alte Kernel bringt nichts, hätte mich auch gewundert, denn es gab kein Kernel-Update.
<linux_gamer> ich hab aber einen interessanten log, kann ihn aber nicht kopieren. Ich werd nen Screenshot hochladen
<linux_gamer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597374
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<linux_gamer> Mist. Läuft so nicht, ich überleg mir was
<linux_gamer> der log von lightdm :https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xfrik2j5paop8v5/AAAdMzezCRKKBIEZVThWU8Bwa
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - lightdm-log (at www.dropbox.com)
<k1l> linux_gamer: treiberprobleme
<k1l> guck wie man bei 14.04 bumblebee oder das prime nutzt. versuch evtl mal nicht das xedgers PPA zu nutzen sondern den treiber aus ubuntu quellen
<k1l> !hybrid_grafikkarten_prime
<k1l> !hybrid_grafikkarten/prime
<k1l> !hybrid-grafikkarten/prime
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> linux_gamer: guck dir das mal an. schmeiss aber vorher das xedgers PPA weg
<k1l> !ppa-purge 
<kubine> k1l: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<linux_gamer> bin eigentlich ganz gut gefahren mit dem Xedgers,  ich werde mich mal bei #bumblebee umsehen vielen danka an alle!
<Twiblex> hi ich bin vor ein paar tagen auf ubuntu14.04 x64 mit gnome umgestiegen und wollte mal wissen, warum ich den background des terminals nicht auf  transparent setzen kann.
<brainwash> Twiblex: ist nicht mehr möglich https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695371
<kubine> Title: Bug 695371 Transparent option disappears in 3.7.x (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<Twiblex> ok danke.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-06
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich irgendwie feststellen welche prozesse auf die platten zugreifen und so verhindern dass sie in den standby wechseln?
<stevieh1> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16705/find-out-what-processes-are-writing-to-hard-drive
<kubine> Title: linux - Find out what processes are writing to hard drive - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<stevieh1> aber so aus dem hut heraus wüsste ich nicht, wie du rausbekommst, wenn ein prozess alle 2 min eine datei öffnet, appended und wieder schliesst, ausser dir lsof und iotop richtig zu loggen und zu interpretieren.
<stevieh1> im "normalfall" musst du vor allem syslog sagen, dass es selten oder gar nicht auf platte schreibt und dir die einzelnen cronjobs anschauen...
<ShiroNeko> stevieh1: wenn die root-platte durchläuft okay, aber die anderen sollten eigentlich runterfahren, cronjobs hab ich soweit keine
<ShiroNeko> und ich sehe zwar dass die platten anfahren, aber in iotop taucht nichts auf was drauf zugreifen würde
<stevieh1> was ist denn auf den anderen platten drauf?
<ShiroNeko> nur datengrab, Musik, Filme, Dokumente
<stevieh1> keine user verzeichnisse?
<ShiroNeko> nein
<stevieh1> hmm... dann sollten die eigentlich runterfahren. das ist nicht einfach das zu finden...
<stevieh1> erkennst du ein muster, wie schnell die wieder hochfahren?
<stevieh1> ich hab mal geloggt, wann hoch und runtegefahren wird, das war recht aufschlussreich
<ShiroNeko> nach einem hdparm -Y so ca. 1min, aber auch nur 4 von den 6, zwei bleiben im standby
<stevieh1> ist ja auch sehr interessant.
<stevieh1> sind das vielleicht ne andere Marke?
<ShiroNeko> ich hab ausschliesslich WDs in dem rechner
<ShiroNeko> hab jetzt auch  mal geschaut mit lsof | grep -e "[[:digit:]]\+w", aber auch dort, alles was offen ist, liegt auf der root-platte
<stevieh1> sind die 6 platten im Raid verbund?
<ShiroNeko> nein, lediglich als ein volume in LVM
<ShiroNeko> aber dort werden ja auch nur die platten hochgefahren, die aktuell gebraucht werden und nicht alle
<stevieh1> komisch. Ne, hab ich auch keine Idee zu, du klingst ja schon, als ob du Ahnung hast...
<stevieh1> sind das alles die gleichen platten mit gleicher FW?
<ShiroNeko> nein, unterschiedliche, auch unterschiedlich gross, was aber normal auch kein thema sein sollte.
<stevieh1> irgendwie hatte ich was mit nem firmwarethema im kopf die bei einigen WDs das runterfahren verhindern sollen.
<ShiroNeko> Dienste wie mpd, ftp oder sonstiges, was auf die daten auf dem LVM zugreift laufen per xinetd
<ShiroNeko> und wenn die firmware das verhindern sollte, würden sie ja garnicht erst in den standby gehen, auch nicht für 1min
<DSUser> Ahoi! hat hier jemand auch zufällig eine Synology DiskStatrion, ich habe da so ein ssh problem...
<stevieh1> ShiroNeko: oh, so fw fehler können gar vielfältig sein.
<DSUser> ich kann mich mit dem terminal auf diese diskation per SSH verbinden
<DSUser> gibt es eine möglichkeit das auch per GUI zu tun, ich habe es mit Konqueror versucht aber da gibts nur SFTP?
<stevieh1> ShiroNeko: und der xinetd selbst?
<stevieh1> kann man iotop loggen lassen bzw. lsof so, dass man auch kürzeste Zugriffe mitbekommt?
<passt> ich habe ein frisch installiertes 14.04 nur konsole ohne fensterumgebung. Wenn ich USB Sticks einstecke, werden sie zwar erkannt, aber nicht automatisch gemountet wie ich es von meinem desktop ubuntu gewohnt bin. Warum?
<koegs> passt: das macht normalerweise ein Helper im DE
<koegs> guck dich mal hier um http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das macht im desktop der nautilus mit gvfs automatisch. nur das hast du ja jetzt nicht laufen
<David1977> Was macht eigentlich immer diese "kubine"? Verstehe den Sinn tatsächlich nicht ;)
<Twiblex> David1977: ich denke ma, dass sie ein irc-bot ist ( http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Team:IRC/HandbuchKubine )
<kubine> Title: Team:IRC/HandbuchKubine – Kubuntu-de.org Wiki (at wiki.kubuntu-de.org)
<David1977> danke ;)
<Twiblex> np
<Twiblex> google ist die macht. :D
<passt> koegs: danke, schau ich mir mal an
<TheInfinity> David1977: wobei man dazu sagen muss dass die anleitung deeeeeeeutlich veraltet ist. zumindest die mod-funktionen. ;)
<David1977> ok...hat mich halt immer gewundert, warum externe Links immer wieder von ihr irgendwie interpretiert werden
<frank> ich versuche grad mein xubuntu1404 als router einzustellen - leider ohne erfolg (eth0 hat netz und über eth1 soll ein 2. pc angeschlossen werden) - hab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router benutzt- kann mir jemand helfen ?
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> frank: was funktioniert nicht?
<frank> die verbindung zwischen pc2 und pc1 .... über dhcp/eth1
<testdr> frank: Du hast das über "router" gelesen und verstanden, dass nicht alleine die xubuntu-Konfig. dafür zuständig ist?
<testdr> frank: Dein Einwahlrouter muss auch Bescheid wissen? Wusstest Du das?
<frank> testdr - trag grad alle configs zusammen die ich gemacht hab auf paste.org ..... die verbindung läuft bei eth0 direkt über einen unitymedia-router (somit ist pc1 der "einwahlrouter")
<Hootch> Hi, ich versuch mich grad mit backintime. Ich versuche per smb unter gvfs (gnome network share) die daten ins backintime zu bekommen. Leider zieht das Programm nicht die Daten. Muss ich hierfür die smbshare's richtig mounten?
<Hootch> Ich denk mal ja, weil backintime ein rsync auf der konsole erzeugt und diese kennt kein smbshare innerhalb von gnome :)
<passt> wie kann ich innerhlab der konsole erkennen, welche usb standards der rechner unterstützt?
<David1977> passt: willst du wissen, ob du nen USB 3.0 hast?
<passt> die buchse ist blau, das weiß ich, wenn ich aber nur per ssh aufgeschaltet bin, kann ich erkennen, was möglich ist?
<David1977> ich weiß nicht auf was du raus möchtest....bei USB 3.0 ist bis USB 3.0 alles möglich
<David1977> ob es einen Befehl gibt, der dir sagt, wieviele USB 3.0 Anschlüsse du hast, weiß ich nicht
<passt> ja, genau, das hätte ich gesucht
<koegs> passt: lsusb listet dir die USB-Version auf
<passt> ich wollte gerade mein lsusb über paste,ubuntuusers eintragen, aber das captcha wird nicht erkannt. Ist das derzeit kaput?
<koegs> da steht 1.1 oder 2.0 oder 3.0 dran, da musste nix pasten :D
<koegs> passt: paste geht hier
<passt> habe noch eine frage zu lsusb
<passt> aber ich habe mich jetzt auf ubuntuusers angemeldet, dann klappt es auch ohne captcha
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419027/
<kubine> Title: usb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> wenn ich die lsusb Ausgabe richtig verstehe, habe ich vier verschiedene USB Hubs bzw. Bus'. Welche Buchse(n) am Rechner zu welchem Bus gehören, kann ich dabei nur raten.
<passt> bzw ausprobieren
<koegs> ja, ausprobieren, durch einen Befehl wirst du das nicht herausfinden
<passt> Hm, seltsam alle Ports hinten als auch vorne, werden unten Bus 001 geführt.
<passt> Dann scheinen die Bus 001 bis 004 keine physikalischen Zuordnung zu haben, sondern irgendwas anderes zu bedeuten.
<Sonmi-451> Hallo. :) Ich habe bei meinem Ubuntu 14.04 gerade den Desktop-Würfel im ccsm aktiviert. Mein Desktop-Würfel sieht nur leider nicht so aus, wie ich ihn gerne hätte (Beispiel wie er aussehen soll: bit.ly/1petl5E ). Ich sehe die Unity-Leiste links nicht, und die Fenster stehen auch nicht von dem Würfel ab, so wie sie es auf dem Bild tun. Mein Würfel sieht ungefähr so aus: bit.ly/1ojYTaV  Wie kann ich den Würfel aussehen las
<Sonmi-451> Sonst habe ich als Effekt nur Wobbly Windows und Opacity aktiviert.
<Sonmi-451> Und natürlich die Effekte, die voreingestellt waren.
<TuxRescue> hallo. wie bringe ich denn clamtk bei seine signaturen updates zu machen?
<Sonmi-451> Falls das noch wichtig ist: Ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt, die ich genau nachgemacht habe (trotzdem sieht mein Würfel nicht aus, wie der auf den Bildern dort): bit.ly/1kG5bRd
<jokrebel> Sonmi-451: Klickbare Links wären angenehmer (für künftige Pastes bitte)
<Sonmi-451> Entschuldidung :S
<jokrebel> Sonmi-451: Hast Du denn auch 14.04?
<Sonmi-451> Ja
<Sonmi-451> Habe ich doch oben gesagt ^^
<jokrebel> Und Deine Grafikkarte kann 3D und Du nutzt auch die 3D-Unity-Variante?
<Sonmi-451> Ja und ja.
<jokrebel> unity_support_test -p liefert auch überall ein yes?
<Sonmi-451> Ja.
<jokrebel> könnte es sein, dass Dein Würfel einfach zu groß ist und deshalb die linke Leiste ständig ausgeblendet wird (weil ausblenden aktiviert ist)?
<Sonmi-451> Kann sein, ich deaktiviere mal eben das Ausblenden.
<jokrebel> TuxRescue: schau mal vielleicht hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<kubine> Title: ClamAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TuxRescue> auf der seite war ich sogar und hab wohl dran vorbei gelesen. danke!
<jokrebel> gerne
<Sonmi-451> Ja, jetzt funktioniert es, vielen Dank. :)
<Conan174> nabend ich hab eien frage zu openvpn auf einem ubuntu server
<Conan174> wen der cleint auf dem server liegt kann man ihn so einstellen das er stäntig die verbindung hällt und wieder herstellt wen sie verloren gegangen ist?
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, das ist verboten!
<Conan174> ich möchte eine openvpn verbindung herstellen, wollte diese anleitung folgen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN das problem ist "E: Paket easy-rsa kann nicht gefunden werden" gibt es das paket nichrt mehr?
<Conan174> "!"
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> dochdoch, aber das ist in universe
<Fuchs> ggf. hast Du universe bei Dir nicht aktiv 
<Conan174> aha, ok hmmm ich schau mal nach
<Conan174> ach ich glaub ic hweis warum es nicht aktiv ist, es ist ein hetzner server
<__raven> hi
 * __raven schon wieder
<Conan174> hmm "von der ubuntu-gemeinschaft betreute freie und quelloffene software (universe) ist drin aber er findet es immer noch nciht
<Fuchs> Conan174: braucht ein sudo apt-get update
<Fuchs> damit er sich die neuen Paketlisten holt
<Conan174> ich hab auf meinem server "apt-get update && apt-get install openvpn easy-rsa" aus gefürht
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/easy-rsa   das Paket gibt es aber, unter aktuellen Versionen zumindest
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package easy-rsa in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> und das apt-get update musst Du erneut machen, wenn Du seit dem letzten eine neue Paketquelle hinzugefuegt hast
<Conan174> ich hab 2mal eben nach dem ich den oben genannt punkt geschrieben habe in mein ssh das "apt-get update && apt-get install openvpn easy-rsa" rein kopiert
<__raven> noch ein paar details zum netzwerkproblem: wenn ping mal läuft dann verhältnis 10x 25000ms zu 1x 15ms - wiederholt sich. auerdem service restart bringt stop failed kein dienst gefunden und start failedweil dienst läuft schon.  wie gesagt grundinstall ubuntu mini 14.04 + xubuntu-desktop OHNE änderungen
<Fuchs> Conan174: welche Ubuntuversion ist das, und was meint   apt-cache policy easy-rsa  
<Conan174> ähm welche version, uff, wie kann ich das anchschauen >.<
<Fuchs> lsb_release -a
<Conan174> No LSB modules are available.
<Conan174> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Conan174> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Conan174> Release:        12.04
<Conan174> Codename:       precise
<Fuchs> ach so, alt. Mal schauen, ob es das da nicht gab
<Conan174> stimmt es ist alt aber es ist lts, zum min. bin ich auf der "sichereren seite"
<Fuchs> gab es damals noch nicht, brauchte es damals aber auch noch nicht
<Fuchs> steht sogar so im Wiki, wenn Du genau liest
<Conan174> ok ich frag mal anders, ich möchte backups von meienr qnap backups auf meinem server hochladen, was ist besser sftp (also das über ssh) oder vpn?
<__raven> ann es nicht doch sein dass da zwei dienste gegeneinander konfigurieren? ideen?
<Conan174> oh stimmt, das hab ich gar nicht bedacht, tschuldigung
<Fuchs> Conan174: Du kannst auch einfach scp nehmen, resp. koennen Dinge wie unison oder rdiff-backup auch direkt ssh als Ziel 
<Conan174> hmm können die beiden programm auch Differenzielle backups? weil ich eingetlich noch kein richtiges programm nutzte momentan hab ich eher noch ala kopiere alles nach b ohne verschlüsselung und ohne komprimierung, ach was noch wichtig seihen könnte es ist ein qqnap ts-421 und es hat ein arm cpu genauer soc
<Rochvellon> unison ist nur eine 1zu1-kopie, sprich eine syncronisation von ordnern. rdiff-backup speichert noch zusätzliche differentielle daten dazu
<Conan174> schick  rdiff-backup gibt es für meinen nas, danke ich werde mich einarbeiten
<tuorwork> hi, beim installieren von ubuntu mit der serverCD, habe ich nun einen Fehler beim installieren des "systems". die letzte zeile des syslogs ist: 'error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/faild-package-intsall'
<tuorwork> das sind die logical volumes: "/" 10G, swap und "/home" 10G | normale partitionen: efi 250M biosgrub (noch vor der efi partition) 1M
<tuorwork> eine verschluesselte partition dient als physical volume fuer das volum group.
<tuorwork> hat jemand eine idee, was das los sein koennte?
<__raven> ann es nicht doch sein dass da zwei dienste gegeneinander konfigurieren? ideen?
<__raven> sind übrigens beides uefi maschinen bei denen das passiert
<Conan174> mein ubuntu läuft noch als bios und wird sich so schnell nicht äändern, auch wen win8.1 im uefi mode läuft
<__raven> Conan174: ich bin auch im legacy mode aber mir fällt langsam nichts mehr ein wo diese schei netzwerkprobleme und das p2p1 interface her kommt+
<TuxRescue> woran kann das liegen dass ich nach einem "add-apt-repository ppa:speed-dreams" und dem update einen 404 bekomme?
<mrkramps> __raven, ggf. wird das netzwerkgerät treiberseitig einfach schlecht unterstützt
<bekks> Conan174: Deine Aussage ist Quatsch. :)
<bekks> Conan174: Entweder läuft dein Rechner mit BIOS oder mit UEFI. Und genau SO laufen dann auch alle installierten Betriebssysteme. :)
<phoony> ui seit 14.04 kein passwort für softwareaktuallisierung :-)))
<__raven> mrkramps: manchmal nach viel gefummel und einer weigkeit läuft der kram aber wenn das d8ng hoch kommt dauern pings zwischen 10x 25000ms und 1x 15 ms
<mrkramps> bekks, aber was macht der installer bei der einstellung im bios, dass beides verwendet wird?
<bekks> mrkramps: Wie genau soll es technisch funktionieren, beides zu verwenden? :)
<Conan174> @bekks, nich direkt, xubuntu sieht ein bios
<Conan174> und sieht das uefi nciht
<mrkramps> bekks, also im bios kann man dem sagen, dass er beides booten soll … also uefi installation und legacy installation
<bekks> TuxRescue: 404 heisst immer, dass der Server die angegebene URL nicht findet. Hat nichts mit einem Lokalen Problem zu tun.
<TuxRescue> dann stimmt also meine syntax schon?
<bekks> TuxRescue: Ja.
<TuxRescue> danke
<Conan174> mrkramps, ich weis was er meint, er meint das ich gar kein bios mode habe sondern nur den "Compatibility Support Module“ und viele nennen es schlicht bios modus.
<TuxRescue> achso, jetzt ist mir das klar. da wurde seit april 2012 nichts mehr gemacht und da gabs trusty ja noch garnicht
<__raven> jetzt nach einigen minuten ping ist wieder not reachable und unknown host
<mrkramps> __raven, dann legt er die karte wohl schlafen … hast du dazu mal im forum gesucht?
<bekks> Welche Karte(n) genau ist/sind das denn, und welcher Treiber wird verwendet?
<__raven> mrkramps: ja und selbst die ähnlichsten probleme sind ewig weit weg
<__raven> kabel und wlan hängen auch zusammen. bei wlan schickt er dns übers kabel und bei ifconfig p2p1 down geht auch wlan runter
<Conan174> auf wlechem system muss ich rdiff-backup innstallieren? da wo die updates landen sollen oder da wo orginale sind? ich blick das gerade nciht
<bekks> __raven: Dann hast du da etwas massiv falsch konfiguriert.
<__raven> ich habe GAR NICHTS konfiguriert so installiert sich der schrott und selbst die desktop iso verhält sich so
<Conan174> was ist dein pc
<bekks> Ja, es ist immer etwas anderes als der User. Immer.
<mrkramps> __raven, jetzt rpck schon die hardware-informationen raus
<mrkramps> *rück
<bekks> Die interessieren mich nicht mehr.
<__raven> gleiche probleme mit eine, eee 1225 und einem lenovo ideapad u430
<bekks> Was keine Antwort auf meine Frage gewesen wäre.
<mrkramps> __raven, das gerät ist mir egal, ich will wissen, was das für eine netzwerkkarte ist
<mrkramps> bzw. wlan-chipsatz
<Conan174> onebors notebook sch... ich hatte auch probleme mit meiner killer wlan n1201 mit ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> Was soll denn "wlan n1201" sein?
<Conan174> kller wlan 1201 google es
<__raven> rtl8111/8168/8411 und intel wireless 7260
<bekks> Conan174: Keine brauchbaren Suchergebnisse, die meine Frage hinreichen beantworten.
<Conan174> was hast du bei google eingetippt?
<bekks> "< Conan174> kller wlan 1201"
<Conan174> und der erste link ist was bei dir?
<bekks> alienware whatever forum.
<bekks> Nichts was ich anklicken würde.
<Conan174> tihihi joar keine gamig notebook, hier der link ist bei mir der erste http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1123319&ei=yimSU8_eI-iy7Aay8oDAAg&usg=AFQjCNGQdpj9N64EkkxXfHs7N6fSeH0CQA&sig2=K2o_xsVWQ90CLUZBLv469Q
<Conan174> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1123319
<bekks> Noch schlimmer.
<Conan174> ohne google mist
<bekks> Egal, ist nincht so wichtig was das ist.
<Conan174> rofl
<mrkramps> __raven, intel N 7260 wird aktuellere firmware brauchen unter 14.04
<mrkramps> siehe auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63
<kubine> Title: No wireless for Intel Corporation 7260 version 63 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<__raven> wäre ein versuch aber ob das die probleme auf dem kabel löst wei ich nicht. selbst bei uefi/bios deaktiviertem wlan rotzt das p2p1 in der gegend rum und ist fast nicht brauchbar
<mrkramps> __raven, zu ethernet komme ich gleich noch
<__raven> hatte ja gehofft es wären zwei subsysteme gegeneinander aber das scheint wirrer zu sein
<mrkramps> da ist nicht verwirrend daran … du brauchst EINEN treiber für wireless und EINEN treiber für ethernet … ende.
<__raven> dann führt kein treiber nicht mehr zu kein netz sondern wlan klinkt sich im kabel ein?
<mrkramps> __raven, ethernet braucht ebenfalls einen neuen treiber http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rtl8111-8168-8411/
<kubine> Title: RTL8111/8168/8411 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> der standardtreiber dafür ist wohl buggy
<Conan174> so wie de rtreiber für meine nvidia 680m sli verbund(ich glaub sli geht gar nciht)
<mrkramps> Conan174, welchen treiber verwendest du dafür unter welchem ubuntu
<bekks> das klinkt sich nichts nirgendwo rein. das ist unterschiedlich hw und braunt unterschiedlche treiber.
<Conan174> einen treiber den ich nach träglich innstallieren muste über "zusätzliche treiber
<__raven> ich meinte ne art fallback aber es geht wohl um ucode
<mrkramps> Conan174, WELCHEN????
<bekks> es gibt keinen fallback und was ist "ucode"?
<bekks> Meinst du "firmware"?
<Conan174> ich versuch es mal rauszufinden ohne liux zu booten
<Conan174> der logic halber würde ich sagen 331
<mrkramps> Conan174, das kann der logik halber aber auch der falsche sein
<mrkramps> das ist nur der neuste, aber der 304 unterstützt keine karte auch schon
<Conan174> auf meinem sys hab/hatte ich 310 319 und 331
<mrkramps> lief der 319?
<bekks> 680m ist eine Optimus Karte, die nur mit dem Nvidia Treiber nicht funktioniert. Dazu braucht man zusätzlich bumblebee oder nvidia-prime.
<Conan174> oh bekks NEIN mein notebook hat SLI
<bekks> Und? 
<bekks> die m-Modelle sind Optimus-Karten.
<Conan174> sli schliest optimus aus, gaming notebook mit sli haben kein optimus
<Conan174> google es
<bekks> Dann erkläre, wie eine 680m kein Optimus ist. Google es.
<Conan174> ich kann ja den link zu meinem notebook zusammenschrauber schicke aber den, ok moment
<Conan174> http://www.mysn.de/addon/shopuser.asp?link=faq&KategorienOrder=010;201;010#Optimus
<kubine> Title: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies (at www.mysn.de)
<__raven> mrkramps: habe mal wlan versucht. ich hab den 3.13er kernel drauf und das verlinkte tar compiled natürlich nicht. ich schau mal nach nem anderen
<mrkramps> __raven, im letzen beitrag im link steht nichts vom kompilieren
<__raven> huch
<mrkramps> __raven, erst lesen, dann machen
<__raven> na aber manuell runterladen muss ich eh - hab kein netz du scherzkeks ;)
<Conan174> bist aber im irc
<mrkramps> __raven, wenn ich dir jetzt den sinn eines usb-sticks erklären muss …
<__raven> ja über handy und da schreibt sich ziemlich mies
<Conan174> also hast du ein usb kabel
<__raven> ja so mach ich das gerade aber die pacs suchen muss ich dennoch
<__raven> die richtigen
<bekks> pacs?
<TuxRescue> kann mir bitte jemand ein firefox plugin empfehlen der art von proxtube und stealthy denn beide funktionieren bei mir nicht
<mrkramps> TuxRescue, das gehört nicht hierhin
<TuxRescue> wieso?
<mrkramps> !offtopic >TuxRescue
<kubine> TuxRescue: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TuxRescue> wofür ich solche proxies verwende ist doch meine sache
<TuxRescue> also ist datenschutz und privatsphäre außen vor hier
<Conan174> was hat dein ff problem mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Conan174> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/537830/switch-between-optimus-and-120hz-3d-vision-on-p370em-with-gtx-680m-sli/?offset=3
<mrkramps> Conan174, was genau soll uns das jetzt sagen?
<Conan174> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/255054-schenker-p722-clevo-p370em-ubertaktung-temps-throttling.html
<Conan174> sekunde
<Conan174> bekks	680m ist eine Optimus Karte, die nur mit dem Nvidia Treiber nicht funktioniert. Dazu braucht man zusätzlich bumblebee oder nvidia-prime.
<Conan174> 	Conan174	oh bekks NEIN mein notebook hat SLI
<Conan174> 	bekks	Und? 
<Conan174> 23:12	bekks	die m-Modelle sind Optimus-Karten.
<Conan174> 23:13	Conan174	sli schliest optimus aus, gaming notebook mit sli haben kein optimus
<Conan174> 	Conan174	google es
<Conan174> 	bekks	Dann erkläre, wie eine 680m kein Optimus ist. Google es.
<Conan174> uhi das war zu viel
<mrkramps> Conan174, kannst du nicht einfach einen link zu deinem notebook-spezifikationen posten?
<_moep_> !paste > Conan174 
<kubine> Conan174: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Conan174> ja ich weis
<koegs> Conan174: nächstes mal einfach besser aufpassen :)
<Conan174> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Schenker-XMG-P722-PRO-Clevo-P370EM-Notebook.80530.0.html
<kubine> Title: Test Schenker XMG P722 PRO (Clevo P370EM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (at www.notebookcheck.com)
<Conan174> ja ich weis.
<Conan174> ab ubuntu 13.10 kann er meine KILLER WLAN 1202 karte ohne treiber tricks driekt ansprechen
<Conan174> @ ich hab mehre treiber ausprobiert weil ich unbedingt die helligkeit steuerung brauche, mein notbook hat 3d drin, wen das auf 100% leuchtet tut das ganz schön in den augen weh
<Conan174> oder es war 12.10 die es nicht konnte und ab 13.04 schon, das weis ich nciht mehr ganz genau
<mrkramps> unter spezifikationen verstehe ich eine tabelle
<Conan174> uff
<Conan174> hätte noch das https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y6RqG6KAAvt9UVZ6oIsIm7QrtVwTCp6cvxSm_thwZE4/edit#
<kubine> Title: Mein neues Notebook Schencker XMGP722a - Google Docs (at docs.google.com)
<Conan174> hilft die das?
<__raven> mrkramps: wie lade ich den treiber dann?
<mrkramps> nicht mehr als der andere link, aber da muss man nicht seitenlang lesen
<mrkramps> __raven, den wireless?
<__raven> ja
<Conan174> sorry was anderes hab ich leider nciht
<mrkramps> __raven, steht da doch … neustart
<__raven> sry bin nicht mehr ganz wach
<Conan174> die interne intel graka meines i7 ist deaktivert und bekomme ich auch cniht an
<mrkramps> Conan174, ansich ist das jetzt auch unerheblich, weil du ja eh nicht mit linux unterwegs bist und eine problembehebung jetzt wohl gar nicht ansteht
<__raven> hoffe nur, das funktioniert jetzt mal denn upgrades hatte ich bis gestern keine offen
<Conan174> ja, ich woltle vorhin nur sagen ich hatte auch probleme mit meiner wlan karte.
<mrkramps> wsa hat das dann bitte mir der grafikkarte zu tun!?
<Conan174> mometan versuche ich ein backup von meienr nas auf meinen server zu bekommen per rdiff-backup
<Conan174> da kamen wir drauf weil der standart treiber für die lan karte genauso schlecht ist wie der für meine grakas
<mrkramps> und was für ein nas ist das?
<mrkramps> und was für ein server ist das?
<Conan174> qnep ti-421 und ubuntu 12.04 lts bei hetzner
<Conan174> beide linux
<__raven> mrkramps: zu wlan: jetzt zeigt er zwar alle netze an und syslog blubbert was von scanning aber verbindung gibts jetzt gar nicht mehr
<Conan174> nas arm, hetzner x86-64
<mrkramps> __raven, hast du alle vorherigen änderungen rückgängig gemacht?
<mrkramps> Conan174, wenn es funktioniert, dann rdiff-backup auf dem nas installieren … oder dessen boardmittel als alternative verwenden
<Conan174> rdiff-backup läuft auf meinem nas
<mrkramps> Conan174, also ist es bei dir jetzt eine anwendungsfrage
<Conan174> ja
<Conan174> aber nicht ubuntu, also bin ich eingtlich flasch hier, stimmts?
<mrkramps> Conan174, wenn es an der freigabe unter ubuntu hakt, dann nicht ;)
<__raven> mrkramps: ja
<mrkramps> tut mir aber leid, ich bin da so oder so der falsche ansprechpartner
<Conan174> ich muss erst mal verstehen wie rdiff-backup eine ssh verbindung zu meinem ubuntu server aufbaut
<mrkramps> __raven, was heißt "gibt es jetzt gar nicht mehr"
<__raven> sah nach letztem neustart aus als ob ewig ip gesucht wird und bricht dann ab, nach weiterem neustart jetzt wieder kabel und wlan komplett down
<mrkramps> __raven, tut mir leid, aber auch hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/inbetriebnahme-intel-ipw7260-wlan-karte/2/#post-6348782 wird bestätigt, dass es so funktionieren soll
<kubine> Title: Inbetriebnahme Intel ipw7260 WLAN-Karte › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Conan174> rofl der server mag mein passwort nciht
<Conan174> -.- ja klar, weil der user nicht admin ist sondern root
<__raven> ich kapiers nicht
<__raven> ifconfig zeigt wlan0 an, ifconfig wlan down bri gt p2p1 up und wlan immer noch in ifconfig zu sehen und versucht sich plötzlich zu verbinden...
<mrkramps> p2p1 ist aber dein ethernet
<mrkramps> ?
<__raven> richtig
<__raven> dann per applet netzwerk de und aktiviert und plötzlich ist wlan verbunden
<__raven> ping nach google gibt dann wieder wie oben pings bis 25000ms
<mrkramps> __raven, ist das eine PCI-netzwerkkarte?
<mrkramps> also nicht onboard?
<__raven> ka vermute mal pci da es ne rtl karte ist und über lspci angeze8gt wurde
<Conan174> kan onboard sein, auf notebook wird es meist per pci angesprochen ob woll es auf der platine ist
<__raven> na auf der platine ist es so oder so aber es hängt am pci
<Conan174> das meinte ich
<__raven> jedenfalls drehe ich hier bald durch
<__raven> sudo dhclient bringt immer rtnetlink answe4s file exists
<Conan174> ich dreh mit
<Conan174> meine nas sagt wen ich test bash: rdiff-backup: Kommando nicht gefunden.
<__raven> service networking restart stop failed, start already running
<mrkramps> __raven, ist das ein dell?
<__raven> lenovo
<mrkramps> ist auch egal … p2p1 für ethernet passt in irgendeine naming convention
<mrkramps> __raven, nach pastings von ausgaben brauch ich dich wohl nicht frage, oder?
<__raven> wird bei fedora auch irgendwo berichtet aber nirgendwo mit solchen problemen
<__raven> mrkramps: wird schon gehen dauert halt etwas mit kopieren. welche ausgaben?
<mrkramps> __raven, lsmod
<__raven> pastebin.com/3kV80Vti
<Conan174> ok ok soweit läuft mein backup programm
<mrkramps> __raven, blackliste mal den ethernet-treiber r8169
<Hootch> pfff ... backups :/
<mrkramps> echo "blacklist r8169" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/r8169.conf
<mrkramps> dann neustarten
<__raven> ok moment
<__raven> schonmal zwei minuten keine netconfig beim booten
<mrkramps> __raven, soll das jetzt gut oder schlecht sein?
<__raven> naja beim booten 2 minuten lang "wa8ting foe net conf"
<mrkramps> ok, das ist interessant
<__raven> er bootet dann ohne und ifconfig zeigt lo und p2p1 aber kein wlan0 und auch kein netzwerkapplet
<mrkramps> oO
<Conan174> was muss ich im shell eintippen das mir ubuntu alle nbenutzer anzeigt?
<mrkramps> Conan174, lastlog
<Conan174> aha aha danke
<__raven> kabel verbinden bringt dann kurz traff8c für ne ipv6 adresse (local?) obwohl ipv6 auf ignoriert steht aber kein ipv4. nach zwei minuten ca taucht dann plötzlich das applet mit wlan symbol und wlan verbindung auf, ping aber immer noch nicht möglich
<mrkramps> ich dachte wir hätten gerade deinen ethernet treiber auf die schwarze liste gesetzt 
<__raven> dachte ich ja auch
<__raven> interessant noch bei ping: wiederholt sich jetzt immer dass er bei allen 20 versuchen bei 20 sekunden anfängt und der ping jeweils um genau eine sekunde kürzer wird
<__raven> bis dann ab sequenz 170 ca wieder host unreachable passiert
<mrkramps> __raven, zeit er die bei lspci -v noch ethernet mit "kernel driver in use:" an
<mrkramps> *zeigt
<mrkramps> *dir
<__raven> ja. hab extra zweimal drüber gelesen aber ich versuchs nochmal
<__raven> steht aber alles richtig drin
<mrkramps> __raven, evtl. habe ich was vergessen … wenn die der blacklist-eintrag in der r8169.conf besteht musst du wahrscheinlich nochmal ausführen : sudo update-initramfs -u
<__raven> ist da vll doch upstart und init parallel an?
<mrkramps> dann neustart und mal schauen
<__raven> jetzt ist p2p1 weg - habe wlan0 mal per ifconfig aktiviert und warte...
<mrkramps> __raven, wlan0 hat er aber jetzt gefunden?
<__raven> nicht automatisch. nach boot war nur lo im ifconfig aber bisjetzt hat er sich noch gar nicht verbunden
<mrkramps> __raven, und was sagt iwconfig?
<__raven> das kabel üner p2p1 hat wlan zumindes vorher getriggered aber jetzt gar nix mehr
<__raven> essid off/any, mode managed usw
<mrkramps> aber dort wird wlan0 angezeigt?
<__raven> ja
<mrkramps> also ist es auch da
<mrkramps> was sagt rfkill list?
<__raven> nichts bgeblockt
<mrkramps> gut
<__raven> alles no
<mrkramps> und jetzt lass mal ifconfig weg und sag mir, was der network-manager sagt
<__raven> kein applet da und per configmenü taucht er komplett leer auf
<mrkramps> __raven, unter welchem ubuntu bist du unterwegs?
<mrkramps> also nicht version, sondern derivat
<Conan174> @mrkramps kennst du zufällig eine anleitung um rdiff-backup Differenziell sicherung hinzubekommen?
<__raven> unterbau installiert von einem 14.04 64bit mini iso und dann xubuntu drauf
<mrkramps> Conan174, ich habe das noch nie benutzt
<Conan174> mein eng ist für die tonne , ich bräuchte eine deutsche anleitung
<Conan174> ok
<mrkramps> __raven, und? steht das nm-applet bei dir im autostart?
<mrkramps> sonst starte das mal über den terminal:$ nm-applet
<__raven> scheinbar schon denn ab und zu taucht es sporadisch ja auf
<__raven> wirft ne menge fehler und es zuckt nichts in der leiste. kann auch sein dass das ding nur unsichtbar ist bzw anzeigefehler
<mrkramps> fehler wären jetzt interessant in einem paste
<__raven> interpretiere ich jetzt eher als übliche de/gtk fehler aber moment
<__raven> www.pastebin.com/Kdqj24g
<mrkramps> __raven, der ist nicht mehr vorhanden
<__raven> www.pastebin.com/Kd4qj24g
<__raven> grrr ich will wieder übern laptop schreiben können
<mrkramps> __raven, sudo service network-manager start
<mrkramps> hast du in der /etc/network/interfaces irgendein netzwerk bereits konfiguriert?
<__raven> ok läuft jetzt aber jetzt gibts wieder die ping phänomene
<__raven> ne die ist auch noch install original
<__raven> wollte da keine variablen einbauen bis das geklärt ist
<mrkramps> du hast bereits einen haufen variabeln eingebaut …
<mrkramps> das schon einfach, weil du von minimalinstallation auf xubuntu-desktop bist
<mrkramps> ok, aber nm-applet läuft, wlan0 verbindet sich, nur die verbindung ist schlecht
<__raven> na aber die zwei schritte lassen sich noch einigermaen nachvollziehen sodass mich wundert, dass in foren noch nichts dazu aufgetaucht ist
<__raven> zumal ich es eben nochmal mir der desktop iso selbst versucht habe
<mrkramps> hast du dein wlan im router irgendwie gesondert konfiguriert? funkkanal und so?
<__raven> letzteres stim,t: verbindung ja, dns zu google sauber, paar minuten ping mit stufen von 1 sekunde weniger dann wieder keine verbindung
<__raven> mrkramps: ne
<__raven> gab bis 13.10 auch nie probleme und mit (meinem) 14.04 direkt gleiches in zwei unterschiedlichen netzwerken
<Conan174> nochmals danke mrkramps du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen, das script bekomme ich auch noch irgendwie hin aber nicht jetzt, ich geh dan mal tschöö
<mrkramps> Conan174, nacht
<__raven> bye Conan174 
<Conan174> bye __raven
<mrkramps> __raven, huch … eigentlich sollte der wlan-chipsatz immer irgendwelche probleme gemacht haben
<__raven> die kiste hab ich neu aber auf der alten gabs mit 13.10 die probleme nicht, mit 14.04 die gleichen
<mrkramps> sind die geräte denn baugleich?
<__raven> ne
<__raven> nichtmal gleiche chipsätze
<mrkramps> __raven, was ist denn in dem alten verbaut, das die gleichen probleme unter 14.04 macht?
<__raven> muss ich suchen war ein asus eee 1225c
<mrkramps> __raven, also auch dort der wlan chipsatz (ethernet vermutlich nicht?)
<__raven> kabel war da nie das problem aber wlan. kann nicht mehr genau sagen aber dass kabel und wlan sich so in die quere kamen meine ich nicht
<__raven> da war der gma das gröere problem
<mrkramps> __raven, hättest du mal den genauen wlan-chipsatz für mich? specs im netz geben dazu nichts her
<__raven> find die xhipsets leider gerade nicht
<mrkramps> ok, haben wir beide das gleiche problem
<mrkramps> läuft dein router mit einer WPA/WPA2 gemischten verschlüsselung?
<__raven> zuhause schon hier ka
<__raven>  glaube ja
<mrkramps> ich weiß nur, dass der networkmanager damit probleme haben könnte
<mrkramps> das müsste sich aber auch testen lassen, wenn man den networkmanager einmal deaktiviert und die konfiguration für ein wlan netzwerk manuell macht
<__raven> kann gerade auch nix ämdern weil der netmanager service ja auf root läuft gerade
<mrkramps> der dienst ja, natürlich … aber alles andere (bspw. nm-applet) brauch das ja nicht
<__raven> klar aber alle optionen sind ausgegraut
<mrkramps> __raven, so leid es mit tut, aber mir fällt da jetzt über diese art von "fernwartung" langsam auch nichts mehr ein
<__raven> hm
<__raven> und 13.10 wird auch nicht mehr so lang supportet
<mrkramps> seit ein paar tagen eigentlich gar nicht mehr - zumindest die desktop-edition
<mrkramps> ist gelogen, läuft noch bis Juli
<__raven> hab gerade noch versucht, handy als wlan-usb modem an den rechner zu hängen aber irgendwas läuft hier im netzwerk außerdem schief
<__raven> (firmennetz)
<mrkramps> vielleicht stimmt auch einfach was nicht mit dem firmennetzwerk
<__raven> dennoch gibts per handy über 3g und usb tethering überhaupt keine probleme. auffällig war aber noch, dass sudo ifconfig wlan0 down zwar wlan0 aus ifconfig vertreibt aber das ding weiterhin onlnine und aktiviert ist
<__raven> mrkramps: naja es wäre dann beides denn die probleme habe ich ja auch zuhause
<mrkramps> ok
<__raven> vielleicht hab ich das netz hier gerade auch nur durch sämtliche dhcp requests zugespamt und bin geblockt oder so
<mrkramps> hast du dein wlan0 in der interfaces eingetragen?
<__raven> mrkramps: nein
<mrkramps> dann kann ifconfig da eigentlich eh nicht viel dran machen, weil es über wpa_supplicant konfiguriert wird
<__raven> au man
<__raven> waaaaaaaaaaaaas läuft hier schief
<mrkramps> hast du zufällig einen funktionierenden wlan-stick?
<__raven> muss hier mal suchen aber ich fürchte ich muss bis zu hause warten
<mrkramps> dann installiere xubuntu 14.04 mal neu (also nichtt über minimal) und zieh dir sämtliche updates über den stick
<mrkramps> danach kannst du mal weiterschauen
<__raven> mrkramps: hm das wollte ich nämlich vermeiden
<mrkramps> die neuinstallation oder etwas anderes als minimalinstallation?
<__raven> na ich zweifle dran, ob das außer viel arbeit was am problem lsöt
<mrkramps> dann zieh dir zumindest alle updates über den stick
<__raven> mit der desktop iso im livebetrib konnte ich zwar keine updates machen aber die probleme sind die gleichen
<__raven> ja und wie gesagt updates und upgrades habe ich zuletzt gestern gemacht/machen können - aktuelleres ist da nicht
<mrkramps> ok, das macht es nicht besser …
<__raven> leider
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-07
<__raven> mrkramps: für jetzt zumindest danke schonmal :)
<Conan174> tag zusammen, kann mir jemand helfen beim script erstellen für rdiff-backup?
<Rolfi56> Hallo
<Rolfi56> Bin absoluter Neuling und suche Hilfe zur Installation eines Lserdruckers
<ppq> Rolfi56, moin. welches modell ist es denn genau
<Rolfi56> Kyucera FS 1020D
<Rolfi56> Ich habe ihn regulär installiert, funktioniert meistens, aber eben nur meistens.
<Rolfi56> Manche pdf-Dateien werden leer gedruckt. Ebenso gibt es einige Seiten in firefox, die nicht gedruckt werden.
<Rolfi56> Habe von  diesen problemen bereits im Internet gelesen.
<Rolfi56> Lösung soll ein Druckertreiber gutenprint sein.
<Rolfi56> Den habe ich heruntergeladen.
<Rolfi56> Wenn ich diese gepackte tar-Datei installieren möchte mit dem angegebenen Befehl, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.
<Rolfi56> 1. Frage: Ist dieser gutenprint bereits installiert?
<ppq> Rolfi56, ohne deine fragen zu beantworten: die "offiziellen" treiber taugen meiner recherche zufolge sowieso nicht, da musst du dich nicht mit abmühen. schmeiß ihn in CUPS (http://localhost:631) mal wieder raus und richte ihn mit dem treiber hpijs-pcl5e wieder ein - vorher das paket hplip installieren. damit soll er gut funktionieren.
<Rolfi56> 2. Frage: Ist der installationsbefehl korrekt? tar xjvf gutenprint-5.0.0.tar.bz2
<ppq> Rolfi56, dass von firefox aus keine PDFs direkt gedruckt werden können, ist ein bekannter firefox-bug und hat nichts mit dem drucker zu tun. wenn du die PDFs zuerst runterlädst, mit beispielsweise evince öffnest und dann ausdruckst, sollte es gehen
<ppq> http://localhost:631/printers/
<Rolfi56> ppq: Danke für Deine Hinweise, die ich gerne befolge. Bin aber ein absoluter Anfänger. Also, wie schmeiße ich CUPS heraus? Meinst Du damit den Drucker löschen?
<ppq> beim neu einrichten: Kyocera -> Kyocera FS-1020D Foomatic/hpijs-pcl5e
<ppq> Rolfi56, genau
<ppq> äh, nicht Foomatic. sieh doch in der liste zum FS-1020D dann einfach mal um, der hpijs-pcl5e steht da irgendwo
<Rolfi56> ppq: Habe in Hardware -> Drucker -> Kyucera1020D gelöscht.
<ppq> dort geht das auch, ja
<Rolfi56> ppq: Also wieder Systemeinstellung -> Drucker -> Hinzufügen-> Kyucera1020D 
<ppq> Rolfi56, genau. vorausgesetzt, man kann dort irgendwo den treiber auswählen
<ppq> hast du hplip schon installiert?
<Rolfi56> ppq: ->wie installiere ich hplip?
<ppq> Rolfi56, sudo apt-get install hplip
<ppq> so wie jedes andere programm auch also
<Rolfi56> ppq: Bin totaler Anfänger: Hab mit ctrl alt t im Terminal Deinen Befehl eingegeben. Resultat: Neueste Version schon vorhanden. Also ist das wohl installiert.
<ppq> Rolfi56, richtig
<Rolfi56> ppq: Bin jetzt bei "Treiber wählen". Vermute, hplip ist von HP, korrekt?
<ppq> Rolfi56, ja, stimmt. ist aber kompatibel
<ppq> Rolfi56, aber schau mal, ob der beim kyocera modell auch auftaucht
<Rolfi56> ppq: Beim Kyocera leider nicht. Ich geh also zu HP. Dort gibt es einen Haufen Modelle. Welches soll ich wählen?
<ppq> Rolfi56, der müsste dort eigentlich auftauchen. brich das mal ab und geh auf http://localhost:631/printers/
<ppq> bzw. http://localhost:631/admin
<ppq> dort kannst du den drucker auch hinzufügen
<Rolfi56> ppq: bei add printer wird ein Benutzername verlangt. Das ist doch mein Name vom Benutzerkonto, oder?
<ppq> Rolfi56, genau, und dein sudo-passwort. keine sorge, das wird nur lokal verwendet
<Rolfi56> ppq: Hab ein Authorisierungsproblem. Mein Passwort ist richtig. habe ich eben geprüft, indem ich die Sitzung gesperrt und entsperrt habe. Das ist also okay.
<ppq> Rolfi56, nutzt du mehrere accounts an dem rechner? es kann sein, dass deiner nicht in der gruppe "sudo" ist
<ppq> aber dann würde auch im terminal sudo nicht gehen
<Rolfi56> ppq: Nein, bin alleine. Gibt aber wohl noch einen automatischen User "Gastsitzung"
<ppq> achso, dann ist das nicht die ursache
<Rolfi56> ppq: Schlage vor, den Rechnerneu zu starten.
<ppq> probier es doch noch mal, vielleicht hat sich im benutzernamen oder passwort ein tippfehler eingeschlichen
<Rolfi56> ppq: hab ich mehrmals gemacht.
<Rolfi56> ppq: Mache einen Neustart. Also bis gleich.
<Rolfi56>  <@Rolfi56> ppq: Habe auf der Seite "Add Print" ein Authorisierungsproblem. Durch Restart des Rechners habe ich Benutzername und Passwort bestätigt. Daran liegt es also nicht.
<Rolfi56> ppq: Mein Ubuntu ist aktuell.
<ppq> Rolfi56, groß- und kleinschreibung beim benutzernamen beachtet?
<ppq> der ist case-sensitive
<ppq> was gibt der befehl "groups" im terminal aus?
<Rolfi56> ppq: Wir sind einen Schritt weiter: Anfängerfehler mit der Groß/Kleinschreibung im Benutzernamen. Komisch: Rechts oben auf dem Desktop steht mein Konto mit großem Anfangsbuchstaben
<Rolfi56> ppq: egal. Bei Add Printer habe ich jetzt die Wahl: wähle local printers: HP Printer HPLIP
<Rolfi56> ppq: jetzt connection: Was kommt da hin?
<ppq> Rolfi56, was gibt es denn zur auswahl?
<Rolfi56> ppq: amples:      http://hostname:631/ipp/     http://hostname:631/ipp/port1      ipp://hostname/ipp/     ipp://hostname/ipp/port1      lpd://hostname/queue      socket://hostname     socket://hostname:9100  See "Network Printers" for the correct URI to use with your printer. 	
<ppq> Rolfi56, da hast du wohl netzwerkdrucker ausgewählt. ist der nicht lokal angeschlossen?
<Rolfi56> ppq: nein, ich habe bei  local printers folgenden Drucker angeklickt: HP. Hätte ich dort meinen Kyocera nehmen sollen?
<ppq> Rolfi56, ja
<Rolfi56> ppq: tut mir leid. Ah, jetzt sieht es gut aus: habe bei Kyocera jetzt eine Menge Auswahl an "Modellen". Ist aber jedesmal mein Modell FS1020D, Offfenbar mit verschiedenen Treibern.  Durch meinen Neustart habe ich nicht mehr Deinen alten Hinweis. Bitte sag mir noch einmal, welcher Treiber günstig wäre: HP...
<bekks> Wieso willst du verzweifelt einen HP Treiber für einen Kyocera Drucker verwenden. Dasa ist sinnfrei.
<ppq> bekks, das habe ich empfohlen, weil der wohl besser geht als der offizielle
<ppq> Rolfi56, hpijs-pcl5e
<bekks> ppq: ah!
<Rolfi56> bekks: Will ich nicht. Wurde mir empfohlen, weil die normale Installation gewisse pdf-Dateien nicht druckt.
<bekks> Wenn das PDF-A sind, kann das durchaus normal sein.
<bekks> Dann wird in den Einstellungen des PDF verboten, dieses zu drucken.
<Rolfi56> ppq: Gemacht. Default-Options zugestimmt. Drucker vorhanden. Ich probier mal.
<passt> was kann ich tun, damit der bildschirm sich nicht abschaltet, wenn ich ein youtube video anschaue, aber sonst diese stromsparfunktion erhalten bleiben soll?
<bekks> stell den bildschirm entsprechend ein.
<Rolfi56> ppq: Drucker läuft prima. Alle bisherigen Probleme beseitigt. Viel gelernt. Herzlichen Dank. Super Service!
<passt> bekks: wie soll das gehen (btw laptop)?
<ppq> Rolfi56, schön, keine ursache
<ppq> passt, https://github.com/iye/lightsOn
<kubine> Title: iye/lightsOn · GitHub (at github.com)
<bekks> passt: dann stell doch den timeout im screesaver höher.
<passt> das hängt dann von der länge des videos ab. zB. bei videos von vlc abgespielt dunkelt sich der bildschirm nicht ab.
<testdr> passt: prinzipiell geht das nicht automatisch - es gibt Programme, wie z.B. mplayer, die bieten so eine Option - bei anderen muss von Hand der "screensaver" abgeschaltet werden und anschließen wieder an
<passt> ok, danke für die info. werde mir auch mal lightson anschauen .
<testdr> passt: normalerweise per "xset" Befehl - also "man xset" .. dort dpms ausschalten und nachher wieder anschalten .. und gleiches für den screensaver, sofern einer genutzt wird: xset  s off; xset -dpms
<Conan174> könnte sich jemand kurz diese fehler meldung von rdiff-sync anschauen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419037/
<kubine> Title: rdiff-backup › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc>  rdiff-backup auf xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx wird nicht gefunden
<Conan174> rdif muss auch auf dem anderen ubuntu rechner sein?
<dadrc> jup
<Conan174> achso auf beide, ok
<honis> Hallo, steige gerade von Win XP auf Ubuntu um und muß feststellen, daß mein alter Scanner Lexmark X2230 nicht von Xsane unterstützt wird. Gibt es irgendwelche Hoffnung, diesen unter Ubuntu in Gang zu setzen?
<testdr> honis: versuche herauszubekommen zu welchem Modell der verbaute scanner in dem Kombigerät kompatibel ist ---- vuescan bietet etliche, die nicht von xsane unterstützt werden ...
<honis> testdr: Danke für den Hinweis. Werde mal gucken, ob Lexmark verrät, wo sie den Scanner herhaben. Schönen Tag noch.
<hongkongfui> aber jetzt nochmal zum system zurück zu kommen. das system ist google/facebook/nsa gerade. ein system das darauf ausgelegt ist die amerikanische wirtschaft für die zukunft zu erhalten indem gegen jeden menschlichen verstand daten und persönlichstes jedes menschen ausgewertet wird und ins verhältnis zum leben gesetzt wird. um später durch manipulationen dir etwas zu verkaufen.
<dadrc> das sollte dann wohl eher nicht hierher
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee, wenn ich mit screen -r name neue sitzungen öffne, warum ich mit strg+a+leertaste nicht zwischen ihnen wechseln kann?
<subz3r0> "no other window" sagt screen mit dann immer
<subz3r0> "screen -S name" wars natürlich, screen -r name zum aufrufen
<subz3r0> kann aber halt nicht hin und her wechseln, wenn ich mehrere auf habe
<subz3r0> screen -ls zeigt mir momentan drei sitzungen an
 * jokrebel_ ist nach kurzer Screen-Testphase ganz schnell zu byobu gewechselt und kann deshalb da nicht dazu beitragen. (Außer der blöden Bemerkung, dass mir screen nicht zusagte)
<subz3r0> byobu ist sowas wie screen?
<jokrebel_> subz3r0: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es eher eine Erweiterung. Die nutzt aber anscheinend inziwschen nicht mehr screen sondern statdessen tmux 
<jokrebel_> man möge mich korriegiern bzw. bestätigen.
<subz3r0> vielleicht liegt es hier auch an putty. falsche einstellung oder so... kA :( allerdings ctrl+a+d für detach funktioniert
<jokrebel_> subz3r0: Um dies ausschließen/bestätigen zu können könntest Du es ja mal local testen.
<subz3r0> wir schwierig. die kiste steht wo anders ;)
<brainwash> sind denn >1 fenster geöffnet?
<subz3r0> ja
<brainwash> diese werden via C-a w  auch angezeigt?
<subz3r0> vielleicht mache ich auch was falsch. öffne screen mittels screen -S name1, starte nen programm und gehe mit strg+a+d wieder  raus
<subz3r0> dann öffne ich ne neue screen sesssion mittels screen -S name2 und starte wiederum nen programm
<subz3r0> wechseln kann ich dann leider nicht
<subz3r0> weder mit strg+a+space (hin und her) oder auch mit strg+a+1bis2
<brainwash> C-a space  springt zum nächsten fenster innerhalb einer session
<subz3r0> brainwash: sekunden bitte... ich starte es noch mal neu
<subz3r0> -n
<subz3r0> so. hab nun 2 gestartet. aus der ersten bin ich raus mit ctrl+a+d. dann ne neue gestartet mit screen -S test2
<subz3r0> wenn ich nun ctrl+a+w drücke, sehe ich nichts
<subz3r0> bzw "0*$ bash" wird mir unten links angezeigt
<brainwash> wie schon gesagt, C-a space springt zum nächsten fenster innerhalb einer screen session
<subz3r0> habe C-a+1 benutzt. bin ja gerade in session 2
<subz3r0> auch C-a-w zeigt mir nix an
<subz3r0> nur wie oben beschrieben
<brainwash> also funktioniert doch alles wie es soll
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> ich dachte ich kann zwischen den sessions hin und her springen
<brainwash> nicht mit C-a space
<subz3r0> wenn ich das will, muss ich die eine detachen mit C-a-d und dann screen -r name2 aufrufen, damit die zweite aufgeht
<subz3r0> ich nutze doch gar kein space
<brainwash> sondern?
<subz3r0> C-a-1, C-a-2
<subz3r0> C-a-w zeigt auch keine liste an wie screen -ls
<brainwash> screen -ls listet die derzeitigen screen sessions, C-a w die geöffneten fenster innerhalb einer screen session
<brainwash> vielleicht solltest du nochmal genau dein problem beschreiben
<subz3r0> ich öffne 2 screen sessions
<subz3r0> und kann nicht wechseln zwischen ihnen
<subz3r0> 1. ssh connect zum server
<subz3r0> 2. screen -S test1. dann starte ich ein programm und gehe mit ctrl-a-d raus
<subz3r0> 3. screen -S test2. starte wiederum ein programm und gehe mit ctrl-a-d raus
<subz3r0> 4. screen -r test1. bin wieder in session test1
<subz3r0> wechsel von test1 nach test2 geht nicht. weder mit ctrl-a-space, ctrl-a-2 
<brainwash> genau
<subz3r0> ?
<brainwash> es funktioniert so wie es soll, die tastenkombinationen beziehen sich auf eine screen session
<subz3r0> also kann ich innerhalb einer screen session mehrere terminals haben wo ich programme ausführen kann?
<brainwash> ja
<brainwash> C-a c
<subz3r0> ahh okay. also sind die screen sessions unabhängig voneinander
<brainwash> öffnet ein neues fenster
<brainwash> genau
<subz3r0> ahhh! :)
<subz3r0> ctrl+a+" zeigt mir gar ne liste an wo ich mit den cursor dann wechseln kann
<subz3r0> brainwash: danke :)
<brainwash> keine ursache :)
<subz3r0> dachte halt ich müsste immer screen -S xyz eingeben für ne neue session. und dann halt wechseln zwischen den sessions mit den genannten befehlen. das die unabhängig voneinander sind, wusste ich nicht :)
<subz3r0> nu funktioniert alles wie es soll. prima! :D
<mcnesium> habe gerade eine neue festplatte an meinen server hotgeplugt und will nun mit parted neue partitionen anlegen. die systempartition im alten raid war ext3 - kann ich die entsprechende partition auf der neuen platte jetzt ext4 machen oder kann das raid sich dann nicht synchronisieren?
<mcnesium> plan ist, das raid zu synchronisieren, dann die andere alte platte auch auszubauen und eine identische zweite neue platte wieder zuzufügen. dort würde dann natürlich auch ext4 machen
<nagetier> mcnesium, hm, gute Frage.. kannst du nicht einfach deine Systempartition sichern, die Platte einbauen, das RAID mit ext4 formatieren und das Backup zurück spielen.. ich würde eher diesen Weg gehen
<bekks> Die Frage ergab keinerlei Sinn, weil sie zeigte, dass er nicht verstanden hat, wie sein RAID funktioniert.
<xperia> hallo zusammen. ich habe tftp-hpa auf ubuntu installiert. wenn ich nun mich per console mittels tftp 192.168.X.X verbinde und versuche etwas zu holen bekomme ich stets ein  tftp: timeout Port 69 auf dem Router ist offen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses Problem mit dem tftp timeout lösen kann?
<dadrc> Was hat der Router damit zu tun?
<dadrc> 192.168. ist localnet
<xperia> ja ich dachte sicherheitshalber mal den Port öffnen hat aber nichts genutzt.
<dadrc> Kannste wieder zumachen, hilft nichts
<dadrc> Hast du überprüft, ob der tftpd auf dem Rechner läuft und auf dem richtigen Port hört?
<xperia> okay danke für die info! naja ich habe mich ja per console mittels dem befehl tftp mit dem daemon verbunden. wäre eigenartig wenn der nicht laufen würde aber ich überprüfe mal das ganze noch einmal.
<dadrc> Ansonsten guck mal, ob vielleicht was im Log drinsteht
<xperia> dadrc: ja der daemon läuft einwandfrei. das ganze macht mich wahnsinnig.
<dadrc> xperia, taucht er auch, mit der richtigen IP, bei `sudo netstat -tulpen`auf?
<xperia> der output is => "udp6       0      0 :::69                   :::*                                0          64618105    7841/in.tftpd"
<xperia> habe ihn jetzt wie folgt konfiguriert und restartet => http://mohammadthalif.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/installing-and-testing-tftpd-in-ubuntudebian/
<xperia> Bekomme jetzt anstat ein TimeOut Problem diese Fehler Meldung hier => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tftp-hpa/+bug/544377
<kubine> Title: Bug #544377 “PXE Error: Only absolute filenames allowed” : Bugs : “tftp-hpa” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<xperia> womöglich werde ich es jetzt zum laufen bringen ? Mal das ganze restarten.
<xperia> man oh man echt zum kotzen. nicht einmal ein einfacher tftp server zum laufen bringen kann man.
<xperia> so wie es aussieht habe ich es zum laufen gebracht. Ich bin nun imstande Dateien mittels der kosnsole per tftp zu übertragen. bei den tftp xinetd optionen benötigt man die Option -s nicht -S da ansonsten die oben erwähnte Fehler Meldung erscheint dazu muss man schauen das der vorher installierte und gestartete tftp server nicht mehr läuft.
<xperia> dadrc: danke für deine Tips and Tricks!
<dadrc> gern =)
<bekks> xperia: Was ist denn der große Plan dahinter?
<xperia> bekks: sorry für die späte antwort. ich bin daran mir ein High Performance Cluster zu bauen. Auf dem Router wurde mittels DNSMasq der DHCP Boot auf meinem Server nun eingestellt. Damit Booten meine Cluster Nodes nun alle Images vom dem nun eingerichteten TFTP Server. Was ich noch ein zu lösen habe ist ein Ubuntu Server Image zu erstellen welches im Ram Speicher bootet ohne NFS und so...
<xperia> ...zeugs. Damit
<xperia> kann ich ein HPC Cluster betreiben mit minimale Netzwerk Resourcen.
<bekks> Was hat denn ein HPC mit TFTP zu tun?!
<bekks> Vor allem warum schiesst man sich so derbe in den Fuß, dass man die Clusternodes von einem Image booten lassen will?
<bekks> Das führt den Cluster ad absurdum.
<xperia> bekks: huh ist dir netboot ein begriff ?
<xperia> bekks: wie willst du den X unzählige Cluster Nodes den booten ? etwa alle per Hard Disk?
<bekks> Natürlich, alles andere ist Blödsinn in einem Cluster.
<bekks> Stirbt der Image Server, sind ALLE Nodes tot.
<bekks> Wenn der Cluster natürlich kein HA können soll, ist das egal, ja. Aber dann kann man sich den Cluster auch sparen.
<xperia> bekks: he he he nein für mich ist Hard Disk booten der einzelnen Cluster Nodes bei einem Hoch Leistung Cluster das reine Blödsinn. Als ob die Hoch Liestung Cluster mit
<xperia> tausenden von Prozessoren und Plattinen alle Hard Disk verwenden um zu booten oder sich zu verbinden.
<bekks> [x] Du weisst offensichtlich nicht, was HA bedeutet.
<bekks> Gut, egal. :)
<xperia> und du weiss offensichtliche nicht was HPC aka High Performance Cluster bedeutet. Ich baue mir kein Redudanter Webserver Cluster mittels Proxys ich bau mir ein 50 Xeon 3,2 GhZ Hyper Threaded Prozessoren Cluster. 
<nagetier> den TFTP sollte man dennoch mindestens doppelt haben
<nagetier> und auch sollten die nicht alle vom selben Server booten.. das arme Dingen
<xperia> nagetier: :-) ja okay Netzwerk Kapazität beim Booten wird sicher strapaziert werden. Mit einem massgeschneidertes Server Image dürfte dieses Problem aber reduziert werden. Danke für den Tip jedoch werde das zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt sicher mal überprüfen.
<xperia> es gibt ja auch noch die möglichkeit das ganze mittels NFS zu machen. Da würde sich Netboot der Server Images mittels TFTP erübrigen.
<xperia> habe aber derzeit dafür kein Interesse. Will lieber bei den Nodes alles im Speicher booten auf einmal.
<Tuor> hi, wenn ich zb. 'apt-get install' eingebe habe ich nach apt-get keine autocompletion. Welches package fehlt mir?
<brainwash> Tuor: bash-completion
<Tuor> brainwash: Das ist bereits installiert.
<brainwash> verwendest du denn bash als shell?
<brainwash> und ist nur apt-get betroffen?
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209778/auto-completion-does-not-work-for-sudo-apt-get-install
<kubine> Title: bash - auto-completion does not work for "sudo apt-get install" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Tuor> brainwash: ja es ist die bash. nein, alles ist betroffen sobald ich sudo verwende.
<brainwash> aha
<Tuor> bekks: danke schaue ich an.
<Tuor> bekks: danke! hat das problem geloest. musst in der /etc/bash.bashrc das autocompletion 
<Tuor> entkommentieren..
<Tuor> bekks: brainwash: danke euch beiden!
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-08
<_Andrea_> hallo
<_Andrea_> wie erreiche ich, dass ein lokal installiertes Programm in der Dash gefunden wird ?
<_Andrea_> bei ubuntu 14
<_Andrea_> dann frage ich anders
<_Andrea_> wie erreiche ich, dass ein desktop file in .local/share/applications in der dash gefunden wird ?
<testdr> andrea: einen neuen Eintrag in das Hauptmenü eintragen? Taucht der dann nicht auf? Bei Systemeinstellungen mit "alacarte", siehe auch: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-edit-dash-application-results
<kubine> Title: How to Edit Dash Application Results in Ubuntu · How to Ubuntu (at howtoubuntu.org)
<nagetier> das wäre wohl die Lösung.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Anwendung-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ZeroZilla> Hallo
<testdr> Andrea: wenn Du nur nach dem Unterschied zwischen Desktop-STarter und dash-Starter (in .local/share/appl..) suchst, dann dürfte das der Wert für die Option "NoDisplay" sein
<testdr> omg .. schon gar nicht mehr da ... deshalb klabt <tab> nicht .. -- sonntag und es ist heiß..
<ZeroZilla> ich musste meine graka austauschen (gleiches modell wieder eingebaut). bis ich die neue hatte habe ich den rehner als server verwendet. wenn ih jetzt den p starte, dann passiert einfach garnichts es wird nur ein schwarzes bild gezeigt
<ZeroZilla> (neustes lts ubuntu gnome edition)
<ZeroZilla> was kann ich tun damit es wieder läuft? ;-)
<testdr> ZeroZilla: recovery-Modus aus grub-boot-menü
<testdr> ZeroZilla: oder kommt schon kein Bild vom PC-BIOS ....?
<ZeroZilla> doch das kommt!, ih starte gerade den rec. modus
<ZeroZilla> "run in failsave graphics mode" ?
<testdr> ZeroZilla: da gibt es eine Menüführung ... und das dürfte einfacher sein als ein gezieltes dpkg-reconfigure xorg --- ja den Menüpunkt
<testdr> ZeroZilla: wenn die Grafik dann wieder läuft, dann kannst Du den proprietary Treiber wieder installieren
<leuchtfeuer> Ich würde gerne einen Patch für einen Wlan Treiber testen, habe aber keine Erfahrung damit ein Modul für einen Kernel zu bauen und das originale zu ersetzen. 
<leuchtfeuer> die 2 Dateien um die es geht hängen an https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310055
<kubine> Title: Bug #1310055 “rt2x00 driver doesn't load for 57c:8501 (AVM Fritz...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<testdr> leuchtfeuer: sieh erstmal zu, dass Du den Kernel+Treiber im Original bauen kannst und den auch dann installieren kannst --- dann kannst Du editieren so viel Du willst..
<dadrc> Die sind für den Vanilla-Kernel. Müsstest den Quellcode dafür runterladen, die Patches draufpacken, dann den Kernel bauen
<leuchtfeuer> ist das nicht total übertrieben alles zu bauen für die paar Zeilen?
<testdr> leuchtfeuer: Du kannst Autofahren nur mit dem Ersatzrad? .. oder brauchst Du da nicht auch mehr?
<dadrc> Eventuell kannst du das als Modul bauen, weiß nicht, wie die Kernelconfig für den Vanillakernel das baut
<dadrc> Brauchst auf jeden Fall den kompletten Quellcode
<dadrc> Weiß jemand, ob das Kernel-PPA Source-Pakete hat? Wenn ja, wär es halbwegs einfach
<testdr> dadrc: die Sourcen kann man sich installieren - muss den Ubuntu-patch, der dabei ist ausführen und dann bauen ... -- jedenfalls hat das so bei Ubu-12.04 vor einem Jahr noch bei mir geklappt (hab ein bisschen cuda gespielt)
<dadrc> Das Patchen sollte eigentlich dpkg-buildpackage machen
<leuchtfeuer> eine Stunde und 5GIG Plattenplatz für die paar Zeilen Änderungen wirken etwas übertrieben wenn man sich den Wiki-Artikel durchliest. Dachte mir vielleicht kann man das einfacher haben wenn man nur das Treiber-Modul baut
<testdr> leuchtfeuer: ja - das geht auch - siehe z.B. wie das nvidia-Modul gebaut wird, da werden nur die Hearderdateien und noch etwas gebraucht - aber ohne Kenntnisse brauchst Du eigentlich jemanden, der das für Dich macht oder Du versuchst wenigstens die Grundkenntnisse selbst zu lernen.
<leuchtfeuer> wenn mir das jemand bastelt wär natürlich super, aber damit hab ich halt nicht gerechnet :)
<thomaspr> Gibt's für lucid eine spezielle Ressource oder wird das auch hier abgehandelt ?
<dadrc> alle aktuellen ubuntuversionen hier
<thomaspr> @dadrc: Danke :-)
<thomaspr> Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand ein ähnliches Problem mit lucid ?
<dadrc> bei lucid wär es aber zumindest für desktoprechner mal an der zeit, ein update auf 12.04 oder 14.04 zu machen.
<dadrc> gibt keine updates mehr
<thomaspr> Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob es tatsächlich die letzten Updates waren
<thomaspr> Vorgestern gab's noch welche ;-)
<dadrc> Für Serverkomponenten, jo
<thomaspr> Seitdem funktioniert aber eigentlich nix mehr :-(
<thomaspr> Sehr seltsam :-(
<dadrc> Fang mal vorne an, bitte. Was genau hast du aktualisiert und was geht nicht mehr? 
<thomaspr> Die GUI scheint komplett diyfunct ???
<thomaspr> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das Problem beschreiben soll ...
<thomaspr> Die letzte Änderung betraf 2014-06-06 10:49:31 status installed openssl 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.18
<dadrc> das sollte zumindest nicht den desktop zerstören
<thomaspr> aber wie gesagt: Problemsuche extrem schwierig, weil - so was hab ich noch nie gehabt :-(
<dadrc> Na, was passiert denn, wenn du den Rechner anmachst?
<thomaspr> Zunächst siehtr alles normal aus ....
<thomaspr> Aber der Sound scheint von Anfang an nicht mehr zu kommen
<thomaspr> Dann sieht es so aus, als wenn beide Panels nach einer kurzen Zeit den Dienst aufgeben - obwohl die Anzeige nichts Ungewöhnliches hat 
<thomaspr> Heißt genauer: workspace switching is nich
<thomaspr> Programme starten nicht mehr ...
<testdr> thomaspr: teste mit einer Live-Version ob die Hardware noch sauber funktioniert -- über eine längere Zeit .
<dadrc> Steht was in ~/.xsession-errors?
<thomaspr> Wie gesagt: Außer den bereits laufenden Programmen scheint nichts mehr zu gehen
<dadrc> Kommst du auch nicht per SSH drauf?
<dadrc> oder auf ein terminal?
<thomaspr> Doch, beides geht ...
<dadrc> Na, dann guck mal im Log
<thomaspr> @dadrc: Schon 'ne spezielle Idee, wonach ich suchen soll ?
<thomaspr> (gnome-power-manager:1471): Gtk-WARNING **: A floating object was finalized. This means that someone called g_object_unref() on an object that had only a floating reference;
<thomaspr> Kann ja auch nicht das System korrumpieren ?
<dadrc> Alles, was Warning ist, sollte egal sein
<thomaspr> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:1487): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `_PolkitError'
<thomaspr> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:1487): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
<thomaspr> @dadrc: Sieht m.E. alles nicht gefährlich aus ?
<dadrc> thomaspr, pack mal das ganze Log in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> Eher nicht, aber irgendwo müssen wir ja anfangen zu suchen :)
<dadrc> !pastebinit > thomaspr 
<kubine> thomaspr: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<thomaspr> Sorry, brauch grad noch 'nen Crashkurs in pastebin. Erinnere mich zwar dunkel, aber ...
<dadrc> `pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors` gibt eine URL aus, die hier rein
<dadrc> Eventuell vorher installieren, siehe ↑
<thomaspr> @dadrc:http://pastebin.com/4FB5Sh4f
<kubine> Title: thomas - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> thomaspr, hmhm. hast du mal überprüft, ob das mit einem anderen nutzer auch auftritt?
<thomaspr> Nein, mache ich gleich mal ...
<dadrc> denn wenn das Terminal und SSH noch gehen, läuft der Rechner an sich ja anscheinend problemlos. Nur deine Xsession macht Mucken
<thomaspr> So sehe ich das auch :-(
<thomaspr> Wie gesagt: Fehlerbild etwas diffus ...
<thomaspr> @dadrc:Aber offenbar nicht nur "meine"  :-(
<thomaspr> Ich habe mich gerade mal - entgegen der guten Sitten ;-) als root ins gnome begeben
<thomaspr> Und der kriegt z.B. auch keinen Zugriff auf die Audio-Hardware ....
<testdr> thomaspr: wenn die audio-Hardware nicht mehr da ist ... geht das nicht -> kaputt, vielleicht -> deshalb Hardware testen mit einer Live-Version, alte 10.04?
<thomaspr> Jo, das hatte ich auch für morgen vorgenommen. Ich dachte nur, es wäre hier im Channel irgendwas bekannt bezüglich jüngster Probleme mit lucid ...
<thomaspr> so long - für heute die Schn... voll ;-)
<passt> ich habe versucht per autofs smb shares einzubinden. Der Sharename, den ich in der entsprechenden auto.share Datei vergeben habe, wird auch erstellt, aber im Pfad sind keine Dateien enthalten, sondern 'Zugriff auf Pfad nicht möglich'.
<passt> Versuche ich jedoch den smb share normal im nautilus über Netzwerk aufzurufen, so habe ich sofort Zugriff auf alle Dateien.
<passt> Was kann da nicht stimmen?
<passt> wie kann ich mir alle samba user auflisten lassen?
<Longbottom> passt: http://superuser.com/questions/271034/list-samba-users
<kubine> Title: List Samba users? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<passt> Longbottom: danke, hatte wohl noch gar keine user eingerichtet
<michael____> N'abend...kann jemand auf die Schnelle helfen einen Netzwerkdrucker unter 14.04 einzurichten?
<michael____> Wir haben bisher einen LPD/LPR Host eingerichtet...das klappt auch alles soweit..nur druckt er nicht?!?!
<michael____> vielleicht hat jemand kurz Zeit und kann uns in die Richtung weisen. "rejecting jobs" ist natürlich deaktiviert ;-)
<jokrebel> michael____: ist CUPS installiert? 
<michael____> jepp
<michael____> ist installiert
<michael____> habe ich auch schon reingeschaut, konnte aber nichts feststellen, was darauf deutet, dass er nicht läuft...unter CUPS sieht man den Drucker auch
<jokrebel> michael____: der Drucker ist was für einer und hängt wie am Netzwerk?
<michael____> Der Drucker ist ein Canon und hängt an einer Fritzbox. Via Windows ist das Drucken kein Problem
<jokrebel> michael____: Und an der Fritzbox hängt er per USB? WLAN? LAN? analogem Telefon/Fax-Port...
<michael____> LAN natürlich ;)
<jokrebel> so natürlich find ich das nicht
<michael____> Ja, weist schon, wie ich das meine ;-)
<michael____> Sorry...sollte nciht falsch rüber kommen
<michael____> Ich kann den Drucker auch anpingen
<jokrebel> was zeigt http://localhost:631/printers/
<michael____> zeigt mir den entsprechenden Drucker an
<michael____> Canon MX 850
<michael____> und das er beschäftigt ist
<michael____> "The printer is in use"
<michael____> falls du inhalte von Dateien brauchst...pastebin ist installiert
<jokrebel> ich hab keinen Canon, aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Drucker?redirect=no soll gut und ausführlich sein. Hast Du den richtigen Treiber installiert?
<kubine> Title: Drucker › Canon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michael____> Ich denke schon.....schaue aber nochmal nach
<michael____> Ich finde den Drucker nicht auf dieser Seite....also das genaue Modell ist dort nicht aufgeführt
<testdr> michael____: solange "printer in use" angezeigt wird, kann nicht gedruckt werden ...
<michael____> ok....und was mache ich, damit der Drucker nicht mehr "in use" ist?
<michael____> Er druckt ja aktuell nichts und macht auch nichts anderes...sondern wartet nur auf Arbeit ;)
<testdr> michael____: dann würde angezeigt "... waiting"
<michael____> Ja,solange kein Druckauftrag in der Warteschlange ist, steht dort auch "Drucker Bereit"
<testdr> michael____: mach die hängenden druckjobs alle weg -- hast Du denn versucht vorher die Testseite auszudrucken?
<michael____> Wenn ich einen Auftrag anstoße, dann kommt eine Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent und dann kommt "printer is in use"
<michael____> Es geht um den Druck der Testseite ;)
<michael____> selbst die kommt nicht
<jokrebel> wie soll die Verarbeitung klappen, wenn Du irgend einen anderen Treiber benutzt, weil Dein Model nicht gelistet ist.
<michael____> Es ist doch aufgelistet....nur nicht auf dem Ubuntu Wiki, welches du mir verklinkt hast jokrebel
<michael____> In der Treiberliste finde ich den Drucker
<michael____> testdr: andere Aufträge ausser die Testseite habe ich noch gar nicht getestet
<testdr> michael____: wie viele hängen denn noch in der queue?
<michael____> Jetzt keine mehr. Ich habe alle abgebrochen
<michael____> Jetzt steht dort "Drucker bereit"
<michael____> Wenn ich einen Auftrag anstoße, dann kommt, wie gesagt, eine Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent und dann steht da direkt "PRinter is in use"
<jokrebel> ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da steht was von Turboprint http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-pixma-mx-701/#post-2669195
<kubine> Title: Canon Pixma MX850 › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> michael____: zeigt denn der drucker etwas an? Viele drucker haben leds, die dann anzeigen, dass zumindest eine Datenverbindung besteht ..
<testdr> michael____: und wenn das nicht geht, dann per tcpdump kontrollieren was tatsächlich an daten von deinem rechner an den lan-drucker geht
<testdr> michael____: wenn es nur wenige pakete sind und damit die datenverbindung nicht richtig zustande kommt .. dann stimmt was mit der art und weise der anbindung nicht
<michael____> oh moment mal...der Drucker hängt via LAN an der FB. Macht es etwas aus, wenn ich den Rechner via W-LAN betreibe?
<michael____> oder sollte das schnurz sein?
<testdr> michael____: könnte sein, denn per wlan laufen die daten über ein subnetz .. -- wlan und twisted-pair-lan sind getrennte netze
<jokrebel> michael____: Wenn er per LAN dransteckt, Du aber WLAN konfigurierst könnte das schon Probleme machen, ja.
<michael____> sollte aber doch grundlegend egal sein. Ich meine...ist ja nicht der erste NW Drucker, den ich einrichte
<testdr> michael____: wenn der drucker auch per usb angeschlossen werden kann, dann kannst du um auf nummer sicher zu gehen den drucker direkt anschließen und den gewälhlten treiber prüfen .. und dann bleibt nur noch die datenanbindung
<michael____> Drucker per USB an FB ist keine Option
<jokrebel> michael____: Zum Treiber testen schon...
<michael____> ok...das stimmt
<michael____> Das könnte man machen, ja
<michael____> guter Hinweis!!!
<michael____> Danke
<testdr> michael____: es geht nur um den Test, dass es definitiv nicht der treiber ist durch den der job nicht weiter kommt und der drucker dann nie ein OK zurückmeldet, weil er die daten nicht richtig interpretieren kann
<michael____> Jaja...ist absolut richtig
<michael____> Das werde ich testen...aber vielleicht nicht mehr heute. Wir hängen schon ziemlich lange an der Kiste (wegen verschiedenen Dingen) und jetzt wird es langsam auch etwas spät
<michael____> Das mit dem USB ist aber wirklich ein guter Hinweis. Das werden wir als erstes Versuchen!
<michael____> Vielen Dank dafür
<jokrebel> Viel Erfolg dann demnächst.
<Conan174> guten nabend zusammen, mein rdiff-backup macht probleme bei einem backup, könnte sich jemand die fehlermeldung mal anschauen?
<Conan174> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419082/
<kubine> Title: rdiff › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Conan174: /home/backup/backup (2mal backup) ist korrekt?
<bekks> Conan174: Lies mal Zeile 35.
<Conan174> user heist backup, ordner ist backup
<Conan174> ja stimmt so
<Conan174> "/home/backup/backup/rdiff-backup-data"
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim. Zeile 35 lautet: [~] # Fatal Error: Lost connection to the remote system
<Conan174> ist der ordner von rdiff-backup
<Conan174> ob du es glaubts oder nicht ist mir egal bekks
<bekks> Ja dann hilf Dir selbst. Viel Glück.
<Conan174> @jokrebel ja das 2mal backup stimmt so
<jokrebel> Conan174: Da ich rdiff nicht nutze wäre es klüger gewesen bekks nicht so blöd anzureden...
<Conan174> du jokrebe da gibt es ne vorgeschichte, für ihn extsiert meine wlan karte nicht
<Conan174> und er weis besser was meine grafikarten können als ich
<jokrebel> Conan174: eher alles Themen die höchsten in den Offtoic-Kanal passen.
<jokrebel> +p
<Conan174> klar, aber ich nemme ihn nicht mehr ernst, aber das ist ne andere sache
<Conan174> ich werde jetzt als erste mal versuchen ob ich ein log vom programm bekomme
<bekks> Ah, da weht der Wind her. Ok, so kann man sich den Support natürlich auch nachhaltig versauern. Viel Spass, wie gesagt, du bekommst von mir in Zukunft keinerlei Support mehr, für nix. Have fun.
<bekks> </ot>
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-01
<uni67cat> DerProfessor: bist du noch wach?
<ubu> moin
<jokrebel> uni67x: Mal von einer aktuellen LiveCD aus ein fsck über alle Partitionen während sie nicht eingebunden sind jagen. Vorhandenes Backup vorausgesetzt.
<uni67x> hi, bootvorgang bei ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS nach Passwort-Eingabe unterbrochen.. 
<uni67x> jokrebel: kann man dies irgendwie umgehen?
<uni67x> da ich ja im moment keine liveCD zur Hand habe
<uni67x> mit geht es zb um diese automatische überprüfung - standard - die sich auutomatisch bei solchen problemen einschaletet..
<uni67x> wenn ich F drücke , wird so ein schnell check durchgeführt
<uni67x> kann ich diesen check manuell anstossen, bzw. zu diesem fenster mit gewalt hingelangen?
<jokrebel> es gibt halt Fälle wo die Selbst-Überprüfung versagt. Die beste und sicherste Überprüfung kann logischerweise nur in einem System erfolgen wo die Platten komplett unbenutzt (ausgehangen) sind.
<uni67x> jokrebel: was bedeutet                                    ungültige magische zahl im superblock beim versuch, /dev/sda2 zu öffnen                 ?
<uni67x> versuche mit e2fsck -b 8193 GERÄT
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: wie kommst du auf -b 8193?
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: damit sagst du ihm händisch, wo er nen superblock suchen soll... der dann da wohl offensichtlich nicht ist.
<uni67x> LetoThe2nd: Du hast recht.. 
<uni67x> das steht als beispiel da... wie soll ich vorgehen? diesen block-wert weg lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: "das steht als beispiel da" ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ne gute ausgangs position für sinnvolle tätigkeiten :-/
<jokrebel> Backup vorhanden? Bevor Du weiter experimentierst? Anstatt wie empfohlen mit nem LiveMedium dranzugehn.
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: siehe auch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Manuelle-Pruefung
<uni67x> LetoThe2nd: gerade war ich dabei
<uni67x> jokrebel: bin mit knopix unterwegs.. liveCD
<uni67x> moment.. bei sda1 /boot hat fsck geklappt
<uni67x> bei sda2 probleme: liegt das vielleicht an LVM?
<uni67x> ich habe sda2 umount-ed.. und fsck.ext4 gestarted..
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: bei nem lvm ist das dateisystem auch nicht direkt auf den partitionen, sondern in /dev/mapper
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht solltest du wirklich erst mal die doku lesen bevor du noch mehr kaputt machst (ausser du hast genügend aktuelle backups, dann lass dich nicht aufhalten)
<uni67x> LetoThe2nd: tatsächlich..
<uni67x> LetoThe2nd: wie kriege ich die partitionstabelle angezeigt?
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: sagen wirs mal so: wild befehle aus "beispielen" abtippen und damit auf partitionen zu feuern, von denen man nicht mal weiss in welcher form sie daten beinhalten sollen.. das ist ziemlich genau die definition von kontraproduktiv
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: immer erst mal schauen was los ist: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager#Problembehebung
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: dazu nach bedarf noch fdisk -l und/oder blkid
<uni67x> LetoThe2nd: danke
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: 3x RTFM ist umsonst, ab dem 4. mal...
<uni67x> RTFM?
<LetoThe2nd> uni67x: ich glaube du bist alt genug, um begriffe die du nicht kennst unter zuhilfenahme von eigeninitiative zu recherchieren
<uni67x> alles roger... manual... ich weiß
<subz3r0> loel
<subz3r0> READ THE FU**ING MANUAL!
<subz3r0> das beste ist sicherlich, wenn du dne festplatte clonest.... den tipp hat dir aber sicherlich schon jemand gegeben...
<subz3r0> siehe wiki @ dd
<koelner> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum grub2-starfield-theme. Beim Start wird kein boot menu angezeigt. Kann mir jemand eien Tip geben?
<k1l_> wenn es eh nur ein OS gibt, dann wird grub nicht engeblendet. du kannst aber shift drücken um es einblenden zu lassen
<k1l_> oder du stellst den timeout in den grub einstellungen um
<koelner> Hab mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt. Es wird alles angezeigt, nur die Menueinträge nicht. 
<k1l_> update-grub laufen lassen?
<koelner> Ja.
<k1l_> das liegt wohl an der schwarzen schrift auf dunklem grund
<k1l_> bug 1352367
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1352367
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Bug #1352367 “Starfield theme is not displayed correctly” : Bugs : grub2 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<koelner> Kann es sein, das er den Font nicht findet? ( Den Font aus der theme.txt )
<k1l_> ja was sagt denn die aussage von update-grub?
<koelner> Da waren keine Fehlerhinweise. 
<koelner> k1l_: Der Hinweis auf den Bugreport hat mir geholfen. Danke
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050026
<kubine> stevieh: Title: [ubuntu] Screenshot include mouse pointer? (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> kann mir mal einer sagen, was der knabe unten mit "Press Function" meint?
<startkeylogger> Funktionstaste?
<stevieh> was ist die Funtionstaste?
<startkeylogger> vielleicht die control
<k1l_> ist sicher strg mit gemeint
<startkeylogger> bestimmt
<startkeylogger> probier's mal aus
<stevieh> nein, gehen alle nich
<startkeylogger> ahh
<startkeylogger> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tastaturbelegung#Funktionstasten
<kubine> startkeylogger: Title: Tastaturbelegung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<startkeylogger> F1 F2 etc
<stevieh> also, was soll ich nun drücken?
<startkeylogger> ka. sorry :D
<stevieh> oh mann.
<startkeylogger> versuch mal alt+druck
<startkeylogger> was willst du machen? nen screenshot?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Du willst nen Screenshot machen? Alt+Druck
<stevieh> jokrebel: ne, ich will nen screenshot, wo ich den Mauspointer drauf sehe
<jokrebel> stevieh: für spezieller Screenshot sachen hab ich shotter (oder so ähnlich, bin grad nicht am rechner)
<jokrebel> shutter glaub
<stevieh> schotter hätte ich auch gerne :-)
<k1l_> stevieh: was ist mit gconf-editor and check /apps/gnome-screenshot/include_pointer? wobei das ja jetzt dconf ist
<stevieh> hab das mit dem gconf editor probiert, da war das häkchen an...
<k1l_> ansonsten kennt der command gnome-screenshot worhl -p für pointer
<stevieh> k1l_: was heisst jetzt dconf?
<k1l_> stevieh: ah, starte mal gnome-screenshot. da kannst den haken setzten
<k1l_> dconf ist das neue gconf bei der gnome3 basis
<stevieh> k1l_: mit -i, ja, aber er soll es sich merken fürs "Druck" Tästchen.
<stevieh> k1l_: und wie geht das mit dconf?
<k1l_> aber mit gnome.screenshot hat es gerade bei mir geklappt mit dem häkchen
<k1l_> gnome hat gconf gegen dconf ausgetauscht. 
<stevieh> hmm... da hab ich jetzt mit dem dconf-editor "gnome-screenshot" gegen "gnome-screenshot -p" ausgetauscht, aber geändert hats nix. Vielleicht muss ich auch was neu starten
<TomTom_> Hallu Jungs, ich möchte gerne Java auf meinem xubundu rechner installieren, entpackt ist es schon, aber dann komme ich nicht weiter
<jokrebel> entpackt? Warum nimmst Du nicht, was aus dem Ubuntu-Pool?
<TomTom_> @jokrebel meinst du damit da software center?
<jokrebel> zb. js
<jokrebel> ja
<TomTom_> bin grade beim schauen, dauert nur nen moment, ist ein altes gerät ;-)
<jokrebel> hoffentlich ist nicht auch das Betriebssystem veraltet.
<TomTom_> ne denke, nicht, hab es eben aktualisiert
<jokrebel> TomTom_: "lsb_release -a && uname -a"würde aufklären.
<TomTom_> moment probier es gleich!
<k1l_> TomTom_: ubuntu bietet verschiedene versionen java in seinen quellen an. die kann man einfachst installieren ohne selber etwas runterladen zu müssen.
<k1l_> !java > TomTom_ 
<kubine> TomTom_: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<TomTom_> Ubuntu 14.10 läuft bei mir, und ja Ubuntu users ist mir ein begriff
<TomTom_> ich versuche jetzt Open JDK Java 8 zu installieren...
<TomTom_> ich wunder mich grad, ich dachte das ich 14.04 LTS hab, aber es ist 14.10?!
<jokrebel> TomTom_: Dann hast Du wohl nicht "nur Langzeitunterstützung" ausgewählt gehabt UND dann tatsachlich auch auf 14.10 hochgezogen. Was zur Folgefür Dich haben müsste dann mal auch weiter auf 15.04 "upzugraden" 
<TomTom_> Hmm, also doch upgraden ja? Ok
<jokrebel> nicht ohne aktuelle backups..
<TomTom_> Blöde Frage.... aber bringt es überhaupt etwas wenn ich Upgrade und nicht wieder zurück zu 14.04 LTS gehe. Der Laptop ist halt ein altes gerät und ich frage mich ob es vorteile bringt?
<jokrebel> "zurück" is nich. Höchstens Du hast ein Backup/Image
<k1l_> TomTom_: zurück zu 14.04 gehts nur mit neuer installation.
<TomTom_> Ja ok, ist ja nicht dramatisch einfach ne Image mit 14.04 zu machen, hab davon genug Dvd´s von Zeitschriften...
<k1l_> TomTom_: mit image meinte er ein backup-image von der zeit als das system noch ein 14.04 war und das du das zurückspielen kannst. downgraden kann man ein ubuntu nicht ohne eine neuinstallation
<TomTom_> ok k1l_
<TomTom_> so OpenJDK ist jetzt installiert, muss ich noch was ändern beim firefox browser? Bisher scheint es noch nicht zu klappen
<mgolisch> hast du das entsprechende plugin mit installiert?
<mgolisch> ka ob er das von alleine macht
<TomTom_> Wenn ich den Funktionstest der Page aufrufe leitet mich die seite direkt zu oracle weiter
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Plugins#Java
<TomTom_> Vielen Dank Jungs für eure Hilfe! Musste noch das Plugin installieren und nun funktioniert es!
<David1977> Hallo zusammen....
<David1977> Ich hatte das gestern Abend schon mal gefragt und seither google bemüht
<David1977> meine Ausgabe von "who" sieht wie folgt aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11499405/
<David1977> was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum da so viele user eingeloggt sind
<David1977> vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand, der mir das ein wenig näher erklären kann
<David1977> wenn cih ein "ps- u david" eingebe, kann ich pts/2 sehen und was für ein process das ist
<David1977> aber pts/9 kann ich nicht finden
<David1977> auch nicht mit "ps -A"
<David1977> Ich hätte halt erwartet, dass bei "who" nur eine einzelne Zeile kommt
<sdx23> das macht nichts. Du bist auf dem xserver und zwei Pseudo-Terminals eingeloggt.
<David1977> das heißt der xserver ist dann pts/9?
<David1977> in dem fall?
<sdx23> Nein. pts/9 ist eines der beiden Pseudoterminals.
<David1977> ok...und was macht dieses Pseudoterminal? Ich habe, wie gesagt, schon einiges gelesen, befürchte aber, es nicht verstanden zu haben. Von daher wäre eine kleine (einfache) Erklärng sehr nett
<sdx23> es tut so, als wäre es ein Terminal. 
<sdx23> (das ist die kleinste, einfachste Erklärung)
<David1977> ok, habe auch gerade nochmal gelesen...wird vom Kernel bereitgestellt...aber was genau es im "Hintergrund" macht, kann ich wohl nicht rausfinden, oder?
<sdx23> Früher hatten Rechner viele Nutzer und Terminals (Bildschirm + Tastatur) - heute in der Regel nicht mehr, aber für jeden Terminalemulator (xterm, gnome-terminal...) braucht man ein pts.
<David1977> Ja, das habe ich auch schon rausgefunden, indem ich mehrere Male eine konsole geöffnet habe
<sdx23> es "macht" nichts. 
<sdx23> Es ist halt da. Oder nicht.
<David1977> ok, also muss ich mir keine Sorgen deswegen machen 
<David1977> sdx23: ups..ganz vergessen danke zu sagen ;)
<subz3r0> uni67x: und? das manual gelesen?
<uni67x> ja:-)
<uni67x> subz3r0: frage
<subz3r0> uni67x: antwort
<uni67x> kannst Du mir kurz erklaeren, was der satz bedeutet
<uni67x> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<uni67x> also die versteckte bedeutung
<subz3r0> die partition geht über den cylinder hinaus
<subz3r0> heisst sie ist zu groß
<subz3r0> kleiner wäre egal 
<uni67x> gemeint ist die boot partition
<uni67x> 512MB
<subz3r0> MB zahlen interssieren mich in der hinsicht immer recht wenig. sondern eher blöcke bzw sektoren
<subz3r0> was war übrehaupt dein genaues problem? hatte nicht alles gelesen gehabt. aber bitte kurz und knapp
<subz3r0> sitze gerade in der bahn und steige gleich aus...
<uni67x> kein problem
<subz3r0> paritionen defekt und du wolltest sie retten?
<uni67x> ich komme zu Recht
<uni67x> steige rechtzeitig aus
<uni67x> bis spaeter...
<subz3r0> da kannst du einen drauf lassen :)
<subz3r0> kein bock auf den zug aus der anderen richtung zu warten ... :>
<uni67x> und danke fuer die kraeftige unterstuetzung
<uni67x> THX
<subz3r0> uni67x: ehrm ja...u2^^
<uni67x> subz3r0: angekommen?
<uni67x> subz3r0: wenn ja, kann ich Dich bitten, mir den Unterschied zwischen LVM und LVM2 kurz zu skizzieren. danke:-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-02
<DaDa|Urka> moin! weiss jemand wo die XFCE-Einstellung zu finden ist, dass ein fenster wenn es an den oberen Bildschirmrand gezogen wird sich nicht halbieren sondern maximieren soll?
<Luyin> DaDa|Urka ich würd mal schauen bei einstellungen → fensterverwaltung → erweitert und einstellungen → feineinstellungen d. fenstervewaltung → zugreifbarkeit
<DaDa|Urka> Luyin: Letzteres wars. Aber man kann es nur abschalten. Wäre nett gewesen es auf "Maximieren" zu confen. :-/
<Luyin> DaDa|Urka code es und reich es ein ;) #xfce-dev
<rentier_> Welches ist der beste Weg, Ultima Underworld auf Ubuntu zu spielen?
<koegs> rentier_: Dosbox?
<subz3r0> rentier_: VM
<subz3r0> xen, vmware workstation, qemu, ...
<rentier_> subz3r0, in virtualbox zum Beispiel krieg ich kein Vollbild, nur eine 640x480 Briefmarke.
<Frickelpit> dann fehlen dir die gasterweiterungen für virtualbox
<rentier_> Frickelpit, nein tun sie nicht, die hab ich installiert
<subz3r0> Frickelpit: nicht ganz. wenn das spiel nicht mehr unterstüzt. geht da halt nicht mehr
<rentier_> exit
<subz3r0> ./quit#
<subz3r0> ./quit
<jokrebel> oO
<subz3r0> hmm?
<Klawa> wie kann ich Truecrypt auf einem USB-Stick instalieren mit Container auf demselben stick?
<ppq> einfach den installer mit auf den stick tun, wo der container auch liegt
<ppq> ohne installation und admin-rechte am jeweiligen rechner geht es iirc nicht
<ppq> praktisch ist ein verschlüsseltes rar-archiv viel einfacher, das kann man an quasi jedem rechner öffnen
<kcalB> Hi Leutz, ich hab hostapd als Wlanrouter, 1 Wlan 1 Ethernet anschluss. Meine frage nun, kann ich ein virtuelles wlan erstellen, so das der Gäste einen eigen zugang haben ? 
<kcalB> jo danke .... bin weg
<molnitza> Hallo,
<molnitza> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. bei der Installation von Mariadb, Mysql oder iRedmail werden die Eingabezeilen nicht angezeigt sonder durch viele qs ersetzt. Die Eingabe wird scheinbar auch nicht angenommen. Ich arbeite mit Ubuntu 14.04. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<molnitza> Noch dazu schreiben sollte ich, dass die Installation im Terminal abläuft und somit der pseudo-grafische Installer genutzt wird.
<rentier_> subz3r0, und unter einem echten Windows passiert eben genau das NICHT, sondern das Bild wird hochskaliert
<rentier_> subz3r0, aber nicht in Virtualbox
<LupusE> moin
<dreamon> Guten Abend. Ich verwende xubuntu 14.04. mit gnome-do startet ich meine Programme. Es will mir aber nicht gelingen das gnome-do beim starten der Kiste automatisch mitstartet.
<dreamon> Ich habe unter Einstellungen "gnome-do beim Anmelden ausführen" aktiviert. Ich stehe auch unter Startprogramme das es dort eingetragen ist und aktiviert ist, aber es startet nicht.
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt. Synapse mit PPA funktioniert sauber
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-03
<dadrc> Kriege ich irgendwie eine aktuelle Gnome-Shell in 14.04?
<dadrc> Gibt's da ein brauchbares PPA?
<Frickelpit> dadrc: weiter als Gnome 3.12 wirst du wohl mit 14.04 nicht kommen
<m1xm4ster> Hallo
<m1xm4ster> Gibt es unter Ubuntu 14.04 die Möglichkeit eth0 für einen bestimmten user auszuschließen?
<m1xm4ster> Internettraffic darf dann nur über tun0 gehen
<LetoThe2nd> m1xm4ster: im zweifelsfall über die iptables, aber beispiel hab ich gerade keins zur hand
<m1xm4ster> LeoThe2nd: ok, danke schonmal. mit iptables kenne ich mich leider gar nicht gut aus. hab an eine einfachere möglichekeit gedacht :)
<stevieh> m1xm4ster: vielleicht beschreibst du mal deinen plan, dann kann einem was einfachereres einfallen :-)
<m1xm4ster> LeoThe2nd: Ich möchte einem speziellen User den Internetzugang nur über tun0 gestatten (openvpn tunnel) und eth0 ausschließen. D.h. wenn openvpn abstürzen sollte oder der VPN Server die Verbindung unterbricht, soll dieser User keine Internetverbindung mehr bekommen.
<stevieh> und da gehts wirklich ums internet und nicht nur ums web?
<m1xm4ster> stevieh: ja, alle ports
<LetoThe2nd> m1xm4ster: ich persönlich kann da nicht mehr beitragen, ausser dass es mit iptables sicher zu bewerkstelligen ist, sorry.
<m1xm4ster> hatte mich gerade vertippt ;) wollte eigentlch stevieh schreiben
<stevieh> ja, ich denke auch, maximal iptables
<m1xm4ster> ok, ich recherchiere mal etwas und komme dann nochmal zurück. danke bis hierhin :)
<stevieh> das komplizierte ist ja nicht, den einen user aufs vpn zu beschränken, sondern den rest normal ins netz gehen zu lassen ;-)
<m1xm4ster> stevieh: ich könnte erstmal auch damit leben, dass andere user auch die VPN Verbindung mitnutzen. könnte das ganze nämlich auch über lxc laufen lassen und den ganzen VPN kram vom Hauptsystem abschotten
<PachiriSuu> servus
<partikel> hallo , wie bekomme ich ein Bootmenue oder in das Bios von diesem Teil hier?http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+x131e+chromebook+6283+1d2
<kubine> partikel: Title: Lenovo ThinkPad X131e Chromebook 6283-1D2 bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/355110/lenovo-x131e-chromebook-ubuntu-installation
<kubine> k1l: Title: google chrome - Lenovo X131e Chromebook Ubuntu installation - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kcalB> Hi Leutz, kleine frage an euch, ich spiel schon länger mit dem gedanken einen eigenen dyndns-server aufzusetzen, hab auch eine webseite gefunden: https://www.thesysadmin.net/eigenen-dyndns-server-betreiben/ . Was haltet ihr davon, da ich ja eine dynamisch ip-addresse habe ? 
<kubine> kcalB: Title: Eigenen DynDNS-Server betreiben | The SysAdmin (at www.thesysadmin.net)
<bekks> Abstand.
<bekks> Du willst den nicht ernsthaft zuhause hosten, oder?
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> warum denn nicht ?
<bekks> Weil du keine symmetrische Internetanbindung mit hoher BAndbreite hast? :)
<kcalB> ...öhmm ja ist ja nur für  mich !
<kcalB> :P
<kcalB> zumal ich den ja auch nur selten im einsatz haben möchte
<bekks> Dann versuch mal zu erklären, wie das funktionieren soll, wenn sich deine IP Adresse ändert... :P
<kcalB> hmm.... ich denke bind holt sich ip adresse und macht halte den rest irgendwie 
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<bekks> Wie willst du denn deinen Server kontaktieren, um ihm die geänderte IP mitzuteilen, wenn sich seine IP geändert hat?
<kcalB> also ist die beschreibung auf der webseite für eine standleitung/externen server gedacht oder wie darf ich das verstehen ?
<bekks> Das SYSTEM dahinter ist nicht dafür gedacht auf einer sich ändernden IP betrieben zu werden.
<kcalB> achsooo, ja verstehe (glaub) z.B wenn ich in einem Hotel bin und möcht auf mein server (netbook) der zuhause steht und ehr im dauerbetrieb ist verbinden möchte (ssh ftp etc.), ohne das ich jetztz bei noip oder dyndns ein acc. anlegen muss.
<kcalB> darum dreht sich das ganze ja
<bekks> Dann willst du keinen eigenen DynDNS Server, sondern einfach nur einen DynDNS Account anmelden und nutzen.
<bekks> Damit du aus dem Hotel auf deinen Server zugreifen kannst.
<kcalB> neeiiinnn, das ist es ja ich Will Ja Keinen Accaunt anlegen !
<kcalB> ja
<bekks> Musst du aber, um den Service nutzen zu können.
<bekks> ODER du hast einen Server mit STATISCHER IP im Internet, den du als DynDNS Server konfigurierst und nutzt.
<kcalB> hmm.. kann man das nicht so machen, das  bind sich die ip-adresse von dnsmasq oder was auch immer holt und sich wie auch immer selbst konfiguriert. So oder so ähnlich !
<bekks> Schwachsinnige Idee.
<bekks> Das System ist nicht dafür gebaut, von einer dynamische IP aus betrieben zu werden.
<kcalB> sch****
<kcalB> also ist es absolut nicht möglich ?
<k1l> in diesem internet wirst du einen server mit statischer ip oder einen account irgendwo brauchen.
<kcalB> acho, vielleicht habe ich vergessen zuerwähnen, das ubuntu-server auf dem netbook ist. 
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal.
<k1l> das hilft dir alles nichts bei dem "ich will von aussen erreichbar sein" problem
<kcalB> okay, schade hätte ja sein können. Also doch einen accout bei noip oder ähnliches
<kcalB> oder gibts da noch eine andere lösung ?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> <k1l> in diesem internet wirst du einen server mit statischer ip oder einen account irgendwo brauchen.
<kcalB> ich geb die hoffnung auf. Trotz allem danke :) Wünch euch noch nen schönen Feiertag
<k0tze> Guten Abend zusammen. Mir ist leider mein altes Notebook kaputt gegangen, daher habe ich die Festplatte ausgebaut und wollte die Daten jetzt per USB sichern. Allerdings bekomme ich(logischerweise) keinen Zugriff auf mein home Verzeichnis. Sind die Daten dami dannt verloren wenn ich das alte Notebook nicht mehr anbekomme?
<k1l> war es verschlüsselt?
<Fuchs> k0tze: "logischerweise"? War die home-Partition verschluesselt, oder warum ist das logisch? 
<Fuchs> und selbst dann sollte man, Passwort noch vorhanden, an die Daten kommen 
<jokrebel> wenn die Festplatte nicht hinüber ist und unverschlüsslet sollte das kein Problem sein.
<k0tze> Ohhhhhh habe den home Ordner mit dem media ordner verwechselt, da ist auch ein ordner der wie mein benutzername heißt. Auf den Home Ordner hab ich zugriff, äußerst peinlich, Sorry!
<Fuchs> kein Problem :) 
<Fuchs> immerhin sind in dem Fall die Daten ja noch da
<k0tze> das stimmt, und ich hab mich immer über windows lustig gemacht, da man einfach ne Live CD booten kann und an alle Daten die man normalerweise nicht erreichen sollte dran kommt.. aber ist ja bei linux nicht wirklich anders äußer man gibt es explizit an
<jokrebel> #hm?
<k0tze> naja hätte ja auch jetzt jeder andere ausbauen können und an meine Daten rankommen können
<k1l> das hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass das nicht so wäre
<k0tze> klar, aber würde mal behaupten, ein novize geht da erstmal nicht von aus, dass die daten so einfach an nem anderen PC ausgelesen werden können, wenn sie doch am eigenem rechner nur mit passwort einzusehen sind
<k1l> ja aber das ist doch keine begründung.
<k1l> laien stellen sich auf jedem gebiet sachen einfacher oder schwieriger vor als sie eigentlich sind. wenn man seine daten schützen will muss man vorkehrungen treffen, wie zum beispiel verschlüsseln.
<k0tze> klar, wenns wirklich wichtige daten sind sollte man das wohl tun. trotzdem wäre ich jetzt auch in diesem Fall zumindest davon ausgegangen, dass ich wenigstens mein passwort eingeben muss. wieder was gelernt ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-04
<passt_> moin
<passt_> habe ein problem mit einer log-datei, die aus einer über bash script laufenden rsync Sicherung erstellt wird.
<bekks> Dann schildere doch das eigentliche Problem...
<passt_> am anfang und am Ende der Datei wird Müll reingeschrieben obwohl ich das Erstellen der Datei mit "$DATE > $LOG" beginne
<bekks> $DATE > $LOG ist ja ohne weiteren Kontext schon falsch.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu verwendest Du?
<Frickelpit> es wäre einfacher, wenn du das script in einen nopaste packst
<passt_> das ist erstmal das Resultat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562719/
<kubine> passt_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt_> und als Script verwende ich das rsync Backup Script aus ubuntuusers http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC#Das-Skript
<kubine> passt_: Title: Backup mit RSYNC › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Zeig uns bitte DEIN Script, nicht die Vorlage aus dem Wiki.
<bekks> Und nenne uns deine Ubuntuversion :)
<stevieh> echo `date` > foo
<passt_> das ist mein script (zumindest der wichtige anfang) http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562755/
<kubine> passt_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Schieb dein GESAMTES Script in einen Pastebin und nenne uns deine Ubuntuversion.
<passt_> Es ist leider kein Ubuntu, sondern ein Debian-Derivat, für das es über IRC keine Ansprechpartner gibt. Soll ich nach #ubuntu -de-offtopic gehen?
<stevieh> :-)
<bekks> Dann frag bitte den Support deines "Derivates".
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist es ein UCS, und der HErsteller hat auch Supportmöglichkeiten.
<passt_> nein, nicht UCS
<passt_> Collax
<bekks> Die haben auch ein Supportangebot.
<stevieh> passt_: wenn du mir 2,38€ überweist, kann ich dir mein "uname -a" kopieren.
<David1977> Wenn ich ein Skrip habe, welches (zum Beispiel) ein "^" vor einer Variable hat...was bewirkt das ^ dann? nimmt es die Zeichenfolge aus der Variablen und grept damit das erste Wort in der Zeile?
<bekks> David1977: Zeig uns doch mal die komplette Zeile.
<David1977> nicht lachen....das ist aus einem Lehrbuch ;)
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11563102/
<kubine> David1977: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wohl eher aus einem Leerbuch.
<David1977> lol
<David1977> Quelle: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/shell_006_000.htm#Xxx999276
<kubine> David1977: Title: Rheinwerk Computing :: Shell-Programmierung – 4 Kontrollstrukturen (at openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de)
<bekks> Das ^$1 bewirkt, dass nach dem ersten dem Script übergebenen Parameter am Beginn jeder Zeile der Datei /etc/passwd gesucht wird.
<David1977> ok, dann habe ich es richtig verstanden, danke
<bekks> Und das ist alles, aber kein "Lehrbuch".
<bekks> Das ist ein Buch des Rheinwerkverlages, früher Galileo Press.
<David1977> Ja, ich weiß
<David1977> Hälst du das für keine gute Lektüre?
<bekks> Nein, halte ich nicht.
<David1977> ok
<bekks> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide - nimm das da.
<kubine> bekks: Title: BashGuide - Greg's Wiki (at mywiki.wooledge.org)
<David1977> ok
<David1977> bin zwar des englischen nicht unmächtig...vieles erklärt sich aber auf deutsch besser. Werde es aber dennoch parallel mit lesen
<bekks> IdR sind die deutschen Übersetzungen zu solchen Themen grauenvoll schlecht.
<David1977> Ja, glaube ich gerne
<bekks> Dann lass das deutsche Buch da weg. :>
<bekks> Zumal es wirklich Müll verbreitet.
<David1977> Ich will dir nicht widersprechen...aber hast du es gelesen?
<bekks> Ungeprüfte Parameter als Optionen für andere Befehle verwenden - ein sehr sicherer Weg sich gewaltig in die Füsse zu schiessen.
<bekks> Das kleine Script dass du daraus gezeigt hast, reicht für diese Bewertung völlig aus.
<David1977> es geht in dem Kapitel und in diesem Skript ausschließlich über die verdeutlichug von if
<David1977> es wird oftmals gesagt, dass auf andere Dinge, die du gerade genannt hast, in späteren Kapitel eingegangen wird
<David1977> aber ich nehme deinen Rat gern an und werde mich mit deinem Link ebenso auseinander setzen
<David1977> konnte das mit dem ^ auch gerade nochmal erfolgreich testen in dem ich den grep befehl einfach direkt von der Kommandozeile ausgeführt habe
<David1977> da ist dann der Unterschied ziemlich deutlich
<bekks> Was für ein Unterschied? :)
<David1977> Die gefunden Zeichenfolgen werden hier in rot markiert....führe ich den Befehl ohne das ^ aus werden mit mehrere rot markierte übereinstimmende Zeichenfolgen angezeigt. Mit dem ^ nur die erste zum Begin der Zeile
<David1977> so wie du es auch gesagt hast
<ask4help> hallo wie kann ich prüfen ob spezifische perl module vorhanden sind und wie kann ich welche nachinstallieren am einfachsten? danke für eine antwort .. 
<sdx23> ask4help: perl -MModulname -e '' # spuckt einen Fehler aus, wenn das Modul nicht gefunden wird.
<sdx23> apt-cache search modulname-perl # sucht das Modul in den Repos.
<ask4help> vielen dank! :)
<sdx23> wenn modul nicht in den Repos, CPAN verwenden.
<ask4help> oki doakie
<ask4help> noch eine frage: kann ich module auch als non-root nachinstallieren/nutzen?
<sdx23> mit cpan geht das. Die Repos-Variante ist aber zu bevorzugen.
<ask4help> prima
<zeroC> moinsen
<zeroC> ist es moeglich bei unity applicationen auf einen desktop zu binden?
<night__> hallo, ich hab da ein kleines "problem" Mit meinem capslock
<night__> ich benutze das deutsche QWERTZ layout, und habe mir gerade Xubuntu 15.04 installiert. Leider bin ichs von WIndows gewohnt caps zu aktivieren, und z.b. 1 für ein ! zu drücken
<night__> das geht allerdings bei Linux nicht..
<sdx23> doch, musst du nur einstellen.
<night__> ich bin noch ein totaler laie was das betriebssystem angeht... wie stell ich das anß
<sdx23> in den Tastatureinstellungen. Ich habe kein XFCE, aber das sollte es schon geben, "Verhalten der Feststelltaste"
<night__> find ich nicht. Unter den einstellung findet sich nur "Tastatur" und da gibt es die rubrik Verhalten, TAstenbelegung und tastenkürzel für anwendungen
<sdx23> night__: in einem Terminal: setxkbmap -option caps:shift
<sdx23> das ist nicht permanent. Damit du das nicht nach jedem Login machen musst, leg einen Starter in Autostart an, ahnlich hier http://software.clapper.org/cheat-sheets/xfce4-caps-control.png
<sdx23> eventuell auch "caps:shiftlock", die docu ist nicht eindeutig.
<night__> es hat funktionier! ALso der 2. befehl von sdx23. Und wie leg ich diesen starter genau an?
<ask4help> also apt-cache search findet keines der module die ich brauche ..
<zeroC> ask4help: was suchst du denn?
<sdx23> wie in dem Bild gezeigt. Der Dialog ist unter Settings > Session and Startup > Application Autostart
<ask4help> sdx23: IO::Socket::SSL  /  Config::Tiny  /  String::CRC32
<ask4help> wobei IO::Socket::SS wohl installiert ist bereits
<ask4help> +L
<night__> danke euch allen für die hilfe mit dem capslock! Zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich den befehl als autostart mache, aber hab ihn mir notiert.
<sdx23> night__: hier auch ausführlich beschireben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Xubuntu-Xfce
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> ask4help: libconfig-tiny-perl
<sdx23> ask4help: libio-socket-ssl-perl libstring-crc32-perl
<ask4help> das einfach an der command line eingeben?
<ask4help> wäre nicht perl -e shell -MCPAN
<ask4help>  gefolgt von cpan> install String::CRC32 etc. besser?
<ask4help> jo so geht das wunderbar
<sdx23> Geht, und geht auch kaputt, wenn sich mal mehr an der Perl-Installation ändert (zB durch Updates). Deswegen empfahl ich, die Ubuntu Pakete über die Paketverwaltung zu installieren.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<jokrebel> grep PachiriSuu
<Ralf35> hallo nutzt hier jemand plowshare bzw. kennt sich damit aus? mir geht es darum wo ich aktuelle module herbekomme
<jokrebel> Ralf35: Hab zwar keine Ahnung davon aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja schon https://launchpad.net/~plowsharepackagers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa weiter
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Plowshare Release PPA : “plowshare-packagers” team (at launchpad.net)
<Ralf35> danke da schau ich mal
<Ralf35> auf der seite war ich schon aber irgendwie hat mich das nicht wirklich weiter gebracht
<jokrebel> Falls Du mit PPA nichts anfangen kannst könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen_freischalten/ppa hilfreich sein.
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ralf35> über git gehts wohl
<jokrebel> ohje
<Ralf35> woran kann es liegen das ich nicht auf eine http://code.google.com seite komme der gegenüber ich mich über meinen gmail account authentifizieren muss? 
<kubine> Ralf35: Title: Google Code (at code.google.com)
<bekks> Definiere "nicht auf eine Seite komme".
<Ralf35> ich kriege die meldung: "Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/plowshare/ from this server. That’s all we know."
<bekks> Das ist doch recht aussagekräftig.
<Ralf35> werd noch wahnsinnig
<Ralf35> was ist daran aussagekräftig????
<bekks> "You dont have permission."
<Ralf35> ich will weiter nix als diese bescheuerte seite aufrufen
<bekks> Welcher Teil davon ist Dir unklar?
<Ralf35> wieso hab ich da keine permissions?
<bekks> Woher sollen WIR das denn wissen?
<bekks> Frag den Betreiber der Seite.
<kcalB> Hi nochmal, wie kann ich einen alternatieven dns server eintagen "ubuntu 14.04 server ; hostapd ; dnsmsq" wenn ich was in /etc/resolv.conf was nameserver  213.73.91.35  z.B. eintrage wird nach nem neustart wieder alles zurückgesetzt. kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen wie ich das richtig mache ?
<Lothenon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> kcalB, oder das - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dns_problembehebung#Einen-bestimmten-DNS-Server-verwenden
<kubine> nagetier: Title: DNS Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kcalB> Lothenon, nagetier Danke ! ich glaub jetzt hat's geklappt :D
<nagetier> kcalB, schön, "ubuntu dns resolv", mehr war nicht nötig um das zu finden ;)
<kcalB> ja 
<kcalB> lach
<kcalB> öhmm.... jetzt hab ich noch ein anderes problem wie bekomme ich nun die dns sch*** vom Provider weg O.o "interfaces hatte mir da weitergeholfen"
<kcalB> ?
<bekks> Lösungsweg wie oben.
<kcalB> interfaces ?
<bekks> Die beiden genannten Artikel.
<nagetier> kcalB, du hast keinen Router zwischen dem Rechner und deinem Provider?
<nagetier> ah, vergiss es
<kcalB> ne Kabelmodem > netbook als Router > wlan > client
<nagetier> ah, also doch ein router
<kcalB> netbook als Wlan router
<nagetier> kcalB, dann stelle das auf dem ein
<kcalB> nagetier, wenn ich wüsste wie O.o sorry wenn ich begrifsstutzig bin
<kcalB> +f
<nagetier> kcalB, macht nichts ;) der router wird, vermute ich, per dhcp seine adresse beziehen, was auch dns einschließt.. ändere das
<nagetier> wie und wo kann ich so nicht sagen, kA was du dort verwendest
<kcalB> moment ich habs gemacht wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router beschrieben ist, nicht mehr nicht weniger
<kubine> kcalB: Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> kcalB, du hattest das instant_AP.sh script auf der seite verwendet?
<kcalB> nein
<nagetier> kcalB, der router auch ein ubuntu?
<kcalB> nagetier, läuft ja als dienst
<kcalB> ja
<nagetier> kcalB, dann schau an selbiger position nach
<kcalB> nagetier, ich find's umm's verrecken nicht wie und wo das eingetragen ist
<bekks> Naja, wo suchst du denn?
<bekks> Und welchen DNS Eintrag willst du ändern - den der Clients oder den deines Routers?
<kcalB> /etc/network/interfaces ; /etc/dnsmasq.conf ; /etc/resolv.conf
<nagetier> bekks, den vom Router, d der sehr wahrscheinlich den DNS vom Provider bezogen hatte
<nagetier> *da
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> ich könnt ko***
<bekks> Wie sehen die drei Dateien denn aus?
<kcalB> mom pastebin
<nagetier> IMO sollte das alles über dnsmasq zu regeln sein
<bekks> kcalB: Was ist jetzt mit den drei Dateien?
<kcalB> ich bin nit der schnellste oder willste die als datei kann ich dir schicken :D
<bekks> Es ist keine Raketenwissenschaft "pastebinit dateiname" einzutippen und die URL hier zu posten :)
<kcalB> http://pastebin.com/DSKtY30Q   http://pastebin.com/KapMcwv7   und http://pastebin.com/SxhQD70g
<kubine> kcalB: Title: resolv.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kcalB> sorry schneller gings nicht "copy paste"
<bekks> Und dann hätte ich gerne auch noch ein "ifconfig -a" und ein "lsb_release -a"
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> http://pastebin.com/0MwNPaR6 und http://pastebin.com/ksMq6LCm
<kubine> kcalB: Title: ifconfig -a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Wie ich sehe ist das eine von dir geänderte Ausgabe.
<kcalB> wie geändert ? O.o
<bekks> Stell dich nicht dumm bitte :)
<kcalB> meinst du p32p1
<bekks> DAS ist jedenfalls keine originale Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a".
<bekks> Du hast sie manuell editiert.
<kcalB> **.***
<kcalB> das hier?
<kcalB> ^
<bekks> Hast Du sonst noch weitere Dinge editiert?
<kcalB> nein
<kcalB> warum sollet ich !
<kcalB> p32p1 ist von der server version
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, weil du von deiner Änderung ja auch nichts gesagt hast.
<kcalB> ich hab nur ip mit ******** verändert und sonst nicht's
<kcalB> und wie gesagt netbook fungiert nur als wlan router
<kcalB> also nur ubuntu server
<kcalB> dann sag doch was daran komisch ist was ich verädert haben sollte 
<bekks> Du hast die Ausgabe von ifconfig geändert und deine Änderung nicht erwähnt.
<kcalB> ja nur das mit den 2 dns einträge
<bekks> ??
<bekks> ifconfig zeigt keine DNS Einträge an.
<kcalB> dns-nameservers  213.73.91.35
<kcalB> dns-nameservers  62.141.58.13
<kcalB> die zwei
<bekks> Was ist mit denen?
<kcalB> das hab ich verädert 
<kcalB> mehr nicht
<bekks> Also noch was verändert ohne es zu sagen.
<bekks> Was denn noch alles?
<kcalB> sonst nicht der rest ist von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router
<kubine> kcalB: Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> kcalB, wo stehen denn die dns-nameservers Einträge.. ändere die doch auf Server, die du verwenden möchtest
<nagetier> war das nicht das ursprüngliche "Problem" :)
<kcalB> ja wenn ich das wüsste wo die stehen die vom provider
<kcalB> ja, ich will nur dns vom provider loswerden 
<bekks> Welche DNS Einträge stammen vom Provider?
<bekks> Welche IP Adressen?
<kcalB> Benutze Namensserver 83.169.185.33#53  und Benutze Namensserver 83.169.185.97#53
<kcalB> han ich von /var/log/syslog
<bekks> Die /etc/resolv.conf hast du aber nicht selbst geändert, oder?
<kcalB> geht ja nicht, weil sie wieder zurückgesetzt wird
<bekks> Und warum genau glaubst du, dass du andere Nameserver verwendest, wenn die vernwendeten Nameserver ausschliesslich in der /etc/resolv.con stehen?
<kcalB> syslog ?
<bekks> Nochmal:
<bekks> Warum genau glaubst du, dass du andere Nameserver verwendest, wenn die vernwendeten Nameserver ausschliesslich in der /etc/resolv.con stehen?
<kcalB> ka ?
<bekks> Gut, dann sehe ich das Problem als gelöst an.
<kcalB> achsoooo
<kcalB> also was in resolv.conf steht wird benutzt ?!  kenn mich ja nicht so gut aus
<bekks> Vielleicht solltest du erstmal deinen "Router" abschalten und erstmal die Dinge, die du da tun willst, kennenlernen.
<StefanWN> 8-)
<kcalB> bekks, dann verstehei ich nicht was die einträge in syslog solln http://pastebin.com/WRKsk9aQ
<kubine> kcalB: Title: syslog "ausschnitt" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> kcalB: Dann zeig uns bitte alle Dateien, die mit diesem BEfehl gefunden werden: find /etc/ -type f | grep dnsmasq
<kcalB> http://pastebin.com/cU4DF5Hx
<kubine> kcalB: Title: root@Server:~# find /etc/ -type f | grep dnsmasq /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> kcalB, schau ma' in /etc/dnsmasq.conf , /etc/resolvconf/update.d/dnsmasq und /etc/default/dnsmasq nach, in zumindest einer dieser dieser sollten die DNS-Server angegeben sein
<bekks> Naja, wir warten ja seit 12 Minuten auf eine Handvoll Pastebins :)
<kcalB> öhmm alles ? paste ? O.o
<nagetier> ahso :) .. ich verfolge das hier nicht ganz
<kcalB> ja
<bekks> kcalB: Welcher Teil von "0604 222825 < bekks> kcalB: Dann zeig uns bitte alle Dateien, die mit diesem BEfehl gefunden werden: find /etc/ -type f | grep dnsmasq
<bekks> "
<bekks> ist dir unklar?
<nagetier> oder grep nach den IPs
<nagetier> ne, lasse das, eines nach dem anderen :)
<kcalB> jajajaja ufff
<nagetier> kcalB, Zeile 2, 3, 7, 9 und 10 kannst auslassen.. bei 2 bin ich nicht ganz sicher
<nagetier> denke das bestätigt auch der bekks und wäre damit einverstanden?
<bekks> Ja, passt :)
<nagetier> kcalB, das Werkzeug 'pastebinit' ist dir bekannt?
<bekks> Ja.
<nagetier> mir kommt das alles sehr händisch vor 
<kcalB> wie gehts schneller ? O.o
<bekks> Aber mir ist das Problem inzwischen egal, weil man sich hier den Mund fusselig redet, und genau nichts davon länger als 20s in Erinnerung bkeibt.
<bekks> kcalB: Ich nannte Dir vorhin pastebinit. Das hast du gepflegt ignoriert. Und ich habe keine Lust mehr hier ewig zu warten.
<bekks> :)
<kcalB> sorry dachte pastebin url
<bekks> Lesen soll ja helfen.
<kcalB> ja sorry ich weiß ja nicht das es so was gibt
<nagetier> kcalB, 'pastebinit *einer-dieser-dateien*', und das spuckt eine URL aus
<bekks> kcalB: Du weisst es, weil ich es Dir vorhin genannt habe.
<kcalB> coooool
<nagetier> möglicherweise kannst da auch alle Dateien in einem TRutsch angeben.. müsste nachlesen, steht aber in der man zu pastebinit
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573742/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573768/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573799/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573834/    
<kubine> kcalB: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kcalB> und
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573861/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573869/  
<kubine> kcalB: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kcalB> juhuuuu
<sash_> Multiline-Edit muss man sich aber tatsächlich richtig merken.
<sash_> Ist aber wenigstens einigermaßen schlau.
<sash_> Huch
<kcalB> bekks, ich hoffe das dass richtige ist, sorry das ich auf'm schlauch gestanden habe
<nagetier> kcalB, verwende mal selbigen Befehl und grep nach den IPs aus syslog.. das Ergebnis sollte dann eigentlich selbsterklärend sein. Jedenfalls wirst du so den Ort der Einstellung erfahren.
<kcalB> okay nagetier :)
<kcalB> nagetier, irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin mit dem befehl ( find /var/log/syslog -type f | grep 83.169.185.33 ) oder hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?  O.o
<bekks> Der Befehl macht keinerlei Sinn.
<nagetier> kcalB, die IPs sind bekannt, suche nach denen in /etc
<kcalB> bekks, ich kenn mich mit den befehl greb; find nicht wirklich aus wie man die anwendet
<bekks> grep -ri ipadresse /etc/*
<kcalB> grep: /etc/blkid.tab: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<kcalB> ???
<bekks> Wie sieht der gesamte Befehl aus...?
<kcalB> grep -ri 83.169.185.33 /etc/*
<kcalB> find /etc/ -type f | grep -ri 83.169.185.33
<bekks> Und was stört dich jetzt an "grep: /etc/blkid.tab: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"?
<kcalB> bei dem kommt nichts raus
<bekks> Und wieso fängst du wieder mit diesem scheiss find an?
<bekks> find sucht Dateinamen. 
<kcalB> achso
<kcalB> also "grep: /etc/blkid.tab: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"    bedeutet, das der nichts gefunden hat oder wie ?
<bekks> Was könnte "/etc/blkid.tab: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" bedeuten?
<bekks> So rein intuitiv.
<kcalB> nicht vorhanden ?
<bekks> Wow.
<bekks> Und was stört dich an der Meldung, dass irgendeine Datei nicht da ist?
<kcalB> ka , das ist das ergebnis von grep -ri 83.169.185.33 /etc/*
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe?
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht :)
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> doch
<bekks> Glaube ich nicht.
<bekks> Ich habe das gerade auf zwei Maschinen ausgeführt, und in jeder möglichen Konstellation ist die Ausgabe länger.
<kcalB> ja was soll den das noch ausspuken 
<bekks> Deutlich mehr.
<bekks> Oder aber du verschweigst uns, dass du das als root ausführst. 
<kcalB> mehr wie grep -ri 83.169.185.33 /etc/* hab ich ja nicht eingetippt und wie gesagt "/etc/blkid.tab: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" mehr kommt nicht raus
<kcalB> die ganze zeit schon mit root
<bekks> ahja.
<kcalB> ja moment kann das sein das dass was mit ubunu-server zutun hat, weill auf einem anderen rechner kommt wie du gesagt hast mehr raus, ne ganze latte
<bekks> Dashat nur etwas mit root zu tun.
<kcalB> achsoo ?
<kcalB> jetzt 
<kcalB> http://pastebin.com/h9ALPC7d
<kubine> kcalB: Title: grep -ri 83.169.185.33 /etc/* - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Such mal spasseshalber nur nach der 83
<kcalB> O.O ach du scheiße
<nagetier> oder nach den anderen IPs aus syslog
<nagetier> da sollte genau eine Datei ausgegeben werden, jedenfalls war das meine Hoffnung.. abzüglich derer, auf die man keinen Zugriff hat
<nagetier> oder ine, plus resolv.conf
<kcalB> Jun  4 21:26:06 Server dnsmasq[810]: Benutze Namensserver 83.169.185.33#53
<nagetier> *eine
<bekks> kcalB: Was soll nun wieder die Zeile aus dem Syslog hier?
<kcalB> grep syslog
<bekks> WARUM?
<kcalB> sollte ich nicht in syslog suchen ? *duck*
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Egal. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer. 
<ubu> bekks: ich brauch dich gleich
<nagetier> kcalB, du hattest mich falsch verstanden.. die IPs der DNS-Server sind bekannt, da sie in syslog ausgegeben werden.. schnapp dir diese, jede für sich, und grep damit in /etc, 'grep -ri *IP-AUS-SYSLOG* /etc/*'
<bekks> ubu: Wofür?
<ubu> bekks: hab ein problem mit einem grafikkarten treiber
<ubu> kleinen moment
<bekks> ubu: Und ich soll das Problem erraten?
<ubu> bekks: nein nein warte doch bitte kurz
<kcalB> danke dir bekks :) sorry das ich deine nerven strapaziert habe _))
<kcalB> kann das sein , das interfaces oder resolv.conf sich die irgend wie selbst holt ? von der netzwerkerkennung von der installation vom server ?
<bekks> Redest du von deinen Clients oder von deinem Router?
<kcalB> ja 
<kcalB> nein 
<kcalB> vom server
<bekks> Das ist keine valide Antwort auf meine Frage.
<bekks> Egal. Ich halte mich da raus.
<kcalB> nein nicht von den clients
<kcalB> sever selbst
<kcalB> ich hab doch kein router in dem sinne, sondern nur kabelmodem
<bekks> Du HAST einen Router.
<bekks> Aber sowas von.
<bekks> Zumindest hattest du vorhin noch einen.
<ubudesk> bekks: gpu: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit] | os: 14.04 64bit - problem bekomme gpu treiber nicht installiert, kann ich davon ausgehen das das os zu neu ist? es handelt sich um diesen treiber: http://snag.gy/4Y1iR.jpg fehler: http://snag.gy/LWYts.jpg  
<bekks> kcalB: Vielleicht solltest du das Ding wirklich ausschalten, und Dir erstmal klar werden, was Du da eigentlich tust.
<k1l> ubudesk: was ist mit dem fglrx von ubuntu?
<bekks> ubudesk: Ich habe noch nie AMD/ATI Grafikkarten benutzt. Ich kann Dir da nicht helfen.
<ubudesk> bekks: okay kein problem
<kcalB> bekks, ich bin bei  kabel deutschland und hab ein kablmodem thomson  Thomson thg540  
<ubudesk> k1l: wenn ich diesen installiere dann komme ich bis zum login, melde ich mich an habe ich einen schwarzen bildschirm
<k1l> ubudesk: oder ist das die letzte version, die deine karte da unterstützt?
<bekks> kcalB: Und diese Informationen sind mir völlig egal.
<ubudesk> ubu: ich weiß es nicht
<ubudesk> k1l: habe auf der amd seite nur diesen treiber gefunden
<kcalB> egal jetzt, ich geb auf
<k1l> ubudesk: ja, deine alte karte wird von amd nicht mehr unterstützt. nutze den freien treiber
<Ralf35> kcalB: sag mal lieber was zum thema kd und drosselung 
<kcalB> danke auch dir nagetier für deine hilfe :)
<ubudesk> k1l: okay danke schon mal, aber da habe ich das problem das ich einen schwarzen bildschirm erhalte nach dem login
<ubudesk> k1l: bzw. er schemißt mich nach dem login wider zum login
<Ralf35> wen interessiert so tv karten kram ...
<k1l> ubudesk: mit welchem treiber?
<kcalB> Ralf35, welche drosslung ? bis her keine probleme gehabt :P
<ubudesk> den freien, moment suche befhel
<k1l> Ralf35: mach nen blog auf, wenn du nur ranten willst
<Ralf35> ich bin hier falsch, machts gut
<Ralf35> alles uninteressante themen
<bekks> Ralf35: Tschüss.
<Ralf35> und bei den themen die mich interessieren kann mir keiner helfen
<Ralf35> gut n8
<k1l> ubudesk: der freie treiber ist das was läuft wenn du keinen treiber installierst.
<ubudesk> k1l: sudo apt-get install fglrx* | zwischenfrage oder ist das der freie treiber? Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<k1l> ubudesk: nein, fglrx ist der prop. amd treiber.
<ubudesk> ah okay
<k1l> ubudesk: der frei treiber (open source trieber) ist der, der automatisch läuft, ohne das du was machst.
<ubudesk> dieser gallium rennt aber für spiele her ungeeigent
<ubudesk> okay verstanden
<nagetier> kcalB, du hattest jetzt nach allen IPs, die dir syslog nannte, in /etc/ gesucht, und da wurde nicht eine Datei ausgegeben, die die aufweist?
<ubudesk> k1l: könnte man den prop. amd treiber zum laufen bekommen?
<nagetier> *in /etc/ auf dem Router, deinem Server, das Netbook Dingen
<k1l> ubudesk: also wenn dein ubuntu 14.04 läuft ohne, dass du was machst, dann sei froh. wenn du ne karte hast, die von amd verstoßen wurde und wo der freie treiber nicht so gut geht: arschkarte.
<kcalB> nagetier, ja
<ubudesk> k1l: also alles so lassen?
<k1l> ubudesk: nein. die laten treiber passen mit den neuen paketen in den neuen ubuntus nicht mehr überein. (hast du ja schon getestet)
<ubudesk> hmpf stzeh aufm schlauch der von amd auf der seite ist der gleiche wie sudo apt-get install fglrx* 
<ubudesk> ?
<k1l> ubudesk: ja
<kcalB> nagetier, ist einfach nicht's und nirgend was zu finden
<ubudesk> ohje besten dank
<ubudesk> k1l: ach so bei gpus immer zu nvidia greifen? weniger ärger?
<k1l> nur das der fglrx von ubuntu schon mit deinem system kompatibel gemacht wurde. so bekommt man automatisch updates und bei einem kernel update muss man den treiber nicht jedes mal neu installieren etc.
<k1l> ubudesk: amd schmeisst sehr schnell alte karten raus.
<bekks> nagetier: Frag ihn doch mal nach der Ausgabe von sudo grep -ri 83 /etc/*
<ubudesk> okay
<ubudesk> thx k1l
<nagetier> kcalB, kann der Router denn selber eine IP auflösen, was sagt auf dem zB 'ping www.google.de' (nicht dass der Client die DNS vom Provider eingetragen hat)
<nagetier> wobei.. dann stünde es nicht in syslog.. vergiss es
<kcalB> bekks, nagetier wenn ich eingebe sudo grep -ri 83 /etc/*  bekomme ich das   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11575191/
<kubine> kcalB: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> kcalB, ok, das hilft nicht weiter :)
<bekks> nagetier: Die Ausgabe ist unvollständig ;)
<kcalB> kopf auf tisch
<kcalB> und soweiter 
<kcalB> /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ................. noch ca 7-8 zeilen so weiter
<nagetier> kcalB, hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573768/ und hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573799/ .. das sind die beiden Dateien, die angefasst werden müssen, teilweise steht das auch in der Ersten. Wie genau, musst du selber herausbekommen.. das ist mir auch zu wirsch
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<StefanWN> kcalB's Problem scheint gelöst zu sein :)
<nagetier> kann es mir kaum vorstellen :)
<kcalB> :D
<kcalB> so bin weg danke noch an bekks und nagetier , nacht euch alle
<nagetier> joa, gn8
<StefanWN> btw, habe eben erfolgreich Trusty Tahr auf einem Macbook Pro 5,4 installiert. Alles funktioniert bestens, selbst alle FN-Tasten und die Tastaturbeleuchtung. Einzig das WLAN wollte noch nicht so recht; bis die Broadcom FW installiert war. Respekt für diesen Support :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-05
<noseeder> Moin ich habe da mal ne ggf. irre idee. Ist es möglich meinen Alten Nixdorf PC 17 per RS232C mit meinem Ubuntu server zu verbinden, um dann vom Nixdorf aus ganz im Retro style den server per Konsole verwalten zu können?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<kubine> ppq: Title: SerialConsoleHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> keine ahnung ob das noch zutrifft auf aktuelle versionen, ist schon etwas älter
<ppq> aber als groben leitfaden kann man das schon nehmen
<ppq> vielleicht findest du noch was aktuelles im netz
<noseeder> oO Echt :-D wie geil. Ist das aufwendig oder doch relativ einfach machbar? Sollte der Nixdorf nen Linux system bekommen oder kann der sein altes Novel 7 behalten?
<ppq> der client ist egal solange das serielle terminal standardgemäß funktioniert
<ppq> nur ubuntu musst du halt entsprechend konfigurieren, s.o.
<noseeder> ich les mir das mal durch danke :-D
<zeroC> hat evtl. jmd. eine Idee? Mein System ist im Dualboot Ubuntu 15.04 und Windows 7 installiert. Wenn ich nun von Ubuntu auf Windows switche, tut die Tastatur nicht. 
<zeroC> Maus geht
<jokrebel> USB?
<jokrebel> zeroC: dann mal kurz abstecken
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem:
<Mundus> Das mounten aus fstab gelingt bei einem Netzlaufwerk nicht. Nach dem abschließenden booten und anschließend über Konsole mount -a wird das Netzlaufwerk ordnungsgemäß gemountet. Wie kann ich diese Herausforderung lösen? 
<sdx23> Genauer.
<Mundus> in dmesg steht leider kein Fehler, sodass ich nur sagen kann, dass in der /etc/fstab ein Netzlaufwerk eingebunden ist und dieses beim starten nicht gemountet wird. Über die Shell den Befehl mount -a und das Netzlaufwerk wird, wie gewünscht eingebunden.
<sdx23> Achso, es geht mit mount -a. Ja. Das Netzwerk wird noch nicht verfügbar sein, wenn im Bootprozess gemountet wird.
<Mundus> Den Verdacht habe ich auch, wie kann ich das Problem sinnvoll lösen?
<sdx23> es gibt die _netdev Option
<sdx23> Wie sieht der Eintrag aus?
<Mundus> darf ich den hier rein posten?
<Mundus> "//ip/Quelle /mnt/Ziel/ cifs nounix,iocharset=utf8,password= 0 0"
<sdx23> also ohne login. Dann kannst du username=guest probieren, wie gesagt auch _netdev
<sdx23> falls das alles nicht hilft, als noauto eintragen und mit in die rc.local
<sdx23> mehr unter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kubine> sdx23: Title: MountWindowsSharesPermanently - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> _netdev hat kein Erfolg gebracht, wobei ich username noch fehlt. Das probiere ich jetzt
<Shedra> Hoi! Ist es möglich auf eine spezifische packet version zu upgraden auf der LTS version? Bräuchte die neuste Version von fail2ban die hier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban aufgelistet ist
<kubine> Shedra: Title: fail2ban package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<apollo13> im normalfall nicht, such dir ein ppa oder kompiliers händisch
<Shedra> apollo13: Wenn ich mir nen ppa ins System richte schaut er ja auch nach den anderen Versionen oder? Wie z.B. bei https://launchpad.net/~gandalf-der-grosse/+archive/ubuntu/main
<kubine> Shedra: Title: main : gandalf (at launchpad.net)
<PachiriSuu> servus
<SonasuSuu> servus
<DrLamb> nabend
<DrLamb> hätte jemand mal 5min Zeit und würde mir bei einem Problem mit meinem WLAN-Treiber helfen?
<ppq> zeigt sich dann, einfach fragen :)
<DrLamb> also ich habe ein neues thinkpad t450s mit einem intel 7265 chipsatz
<DrLamb> funzt überhaupt nicht
<DrLamb> fehlt wohl der passende treiber
<DrLamb> habe ihn auf linuxwireless auch schon gefunden aber komme mit dem manual irgendwo nicht so ganz klar
<ppq> DrLamb, welche ubuntuversion hast du denn?
<DrLamb> die aktuelle LTS
<DrLamb> 14.04.02
<DrLamb> kernel sollte auch aktuell sein
<ppq> 3.16? uname -a
<DrLamb> jo 3.16
<ppq> dann versuch es mal mit einer 15.04 live-cd, um zu schauen ob es sich lohnt, aktuellere pakete in deinem 14.04 zu installieren
<DrLamb> also ich hatte die Tage schon einmal die 15er Version drauf... auch kein wlan
<ppq> da müsste es auf jeden fall erkannt werden und (zumindest im 802.11g modus) funktionieren
<ppq> klingt so als wäre es einfach deaktiviert
<ppq> schau mal mit rfkill
<ppq> !rfkill > DrLamb 
<kubine> DrLamb: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<DrLamb> ich versuche es nochmal eben nochmal kurz
<DrLamb> kann ich das was rfkill mir auspuckt hier posten?
<ppq> in einem pastebin, klar
<ppq> !paste > DrLamb 
<kubine> DrLamb: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<DrLamb> 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<DrLamb> mist
<DrLamb> falsche taste
<DrLamb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11592612/
<kubine> DrLamb: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> DrLamb, dann bitte noch ein "lspci -knn" in den pastebin
<ppq> rfkill sieht schonmal gut aus, das ists wohl nicht
<DrLamb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11592658/
<kubine> DrLamb: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> DrLamb, http://linuxwireless.org/attachments/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-7265-ucode-25.228.9.0.tgz
<ppq> versuch es mal mit der firmware
<ppq> entpacken und die datei nach /lib/firmware kopieren
<ppq> nur die .ucode datei
<ub_umstieg> Guten abend
<ppq> DrLamb, danach das iwlwifi modul neu laden (oder einfach rebooten)
<ub_umstieg> Frage seit 2tagen bekomm ich beim hochfahren manchmal die US tastatur bei 14.04 statt der deutschen
<ub_umstieg> worann k;nnte das liegen 
<ub_umstieg> und kann ich yur laufyeit umschalten oder muss ich neu booten
<ppq> ub_umstieg, setxkbmap de
<ppq> oder in den einstellungen deiner desktopumgebung
<DrLamb> ppq der meckert beim kopieren das ich keine berechtigung dafür habe
<ppq> DrLamb, mach das im terminal. sudo cp bla.ucode /lib/firmware/
<ub_umstieg> ppq: danke
<StefanWN1> ganz offensichtlich verwendest du auch jetzt die EN-Tastatur. Oben in der Menüleiste bei EN klicken, runter auf Settings und dann die Deutsche (Deutsch) als Standard definieren.
<ub_umstieg> StefanWN1:  da steht DE
<StefanWN1> was steht bei den Einstellungen bei "Eingabequellen"?
<ub_umstieg> zz es geht danke 
<ub_umstieg> StefanWN1:  hinter dem De gibt es kein Eingabequellen
<StefanWN1> geh in die Systemeinstellungen, Tastatur. Dann klickst du unten links auf Texteingabe
<ub_umstieg> da steht deutsch und englisch
<ub_umstieg> ich hab nun english eliminiert und das De  verschwinden lassen oben in der task leiste 
<StefanWN1> schmeiß die englische raus (falls nicht gebraucht). 
<ub_umstieg> o nochmals danke tolle hilfe hier wie immer. 
<kcalB> hi allerseits, ist das  normal, das bei dnsmasq der port 53 offen ist > auszug aus netstat http://paste.ubuntu.com/11593400/ .
<kubine> kcalB: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Weisst Du, wofür man Port 53 benötigt?
<ppq> kcalB, ja, das ist der normale dns server. du kannst den port auf 0 setzen, wenn du dnsmasq nur als tftpd nutzen willst.
<kcalB> bekks, keine ahnung, ich will den ja schließen aber dnsmasq brauch wegen hostapd
<bekks> Du willst den nicht schliessen, wenn Du nicht weisst wofür man den benötigt.
<ppq> hihi
<kcalB> -.-
<kcalB> also ist das normal
<bekks> Wenn man DNS benutzen will, ist das normal, ja.
<kcalB> ich hatte das auch mal umgestellt auf 192.168.3.1 aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie
<bekks> Warum hast du den umgestellt?
<ppq> und... was hast du umgestellt :)
<kcalB> das der port 53 von aussen dicht ist
<kcalB> dnsmasq 
<bekks> Der soll nicht dicht sein m(
<bekks> Es sei denn, du willst kein DNS mehr benutzen.
<kcalB> ich mach mir halt nen kopp, das ich von aussen angreifbar bin
<nagetier> ist bei manch einem setup durchaus möglich :)
<kcalB> ja , danke nochmal für die information, ich muss weg, schönen abend noch :D
<nagetier> Ich habe an einem HP Compaq dc7800 die Möglichkeit im BIOS die Lüfterdrehzahl stufenweise auf eine fixe Umdrehung zu setzen.. könnte man das aus dem OS heraus bedienen?
<Lothenon> hier schonmal geschaut, nagetier? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: power management - How to control fan speed? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Nein, werde ich jetzt, danke
<nagetier> Ja, das Vorgehen ist bekannt.. leider führte das bisher auf der HW nicht zum Erfolg.. werde das aber nochmal versuchen. Da der Gehäuselüfter auch fest eingestellt werden kann, vermute ich der wird nicht über PWM geregelt
<nagetier> Ich finde unter 15.04 kein /dev/nvram .. muss man da an einer anderen Stelle suchen?
<Para_dox> hallo ich habe ein verzeichnis mit foldern und vielen dateien wo im dateinamen jeweils 3 punkte vorkommen ... ich möchte das es nur ein punkt ist .. gibt es da einen eleganten einzeiler bash der das problem löst? sed -e 's/...*/./g' wäre meine idee aber wie lasse ich das in einer schleife über alle subfolder laufen? bitte helft mir :)
<Lothenon> nagetier: wird mit sudo pwmconfig etwas angezeigt?
<nagetier> Lothenon, ja ;) aber leider nur "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<Lothenon> nagetier: dann wirst du wohl schlechte karten haben
<nagetier> und dmidecode "Internal/External Connector Type: Other"
<nagetier> denke auch
<nagetier> also wenn ich die Ausgabe nach FAN durchsuche
<nagetier> Lothenon, Danke für deine Bemühung, ich werde mit leben müssen
<Lothenon> hier ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/562877/can-not-view-fan-speed-rpm-in-hp-4530s-laptop?rq=1 ) ist auch einer, der eine solche frage hat, auch wenn es nicht dein modell ist
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: Can not view fan speed rpm in hp 4530s laptop - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Lothenon, die RPM kann ich sogar auslesen
<stevieh> Para_dox: find ist dein Freund?
<Para_dox> ich möchte einfach die befehlszeile
<stevieh> nein, so einfach gibts das nicht.
<Para_dox> weil ich gerade jetzt schnell ein resultat brauche
<stevieh> man find und da nach exec schauen
<stevieh> wer braucht das nicht.
<Para_dox> habe gerade rename ... . `find . -name '.*'`
<Para_dox>  probiert
<Para_dox> da kommt dann Unimplemented at (eval 1) line 1.
<Para_dox> ich lese schon bevor ich wen frage ..
<stevieh> find . -name "*...*" -print sollte doch gehen, oder?
<Para_dox> diese zeile verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht
<Para_dox> da ist ja nichts mit ersetzen
<stevieh> nein, das baut man ja auch sukzesive auf
<Para_dox> weisst du ich bin ein 53 jähriger alter mann der einfach keinen nerv & keine kraft mehr hat diese ganzen man pages zu studieren .. ich bitte da um verständnis .. 
<Para_dox> danke für die "hilfe"
<stevieh> Para_dox: weist du, ich bin ein 49 jähriger junger mann, der erst die Kinder und dann die Küche niedergekämpft hat und jetzt noch Dokumentation ins Wiki bauen muss. Ich helfe nur zur Selbsthilfe.
<stevieh> :-)
<Para_dox> ich habe schon wieder herzbeschwerden wegen dem computerkram
<Para_dox> ganz ehrlich
<stevieh> hehe
<sillyslux> das kommt von der mega Hz-Strahlung
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-06
<Scalp500> Guten Morgen.
<Scalp500> Ich würde gerne mit der GuFw eine Regel einrichten, die sämtlichen ein- und ausgehenden Traffic blockiert. Nur einzelne Applicationen sollen Zugriff ins Netz erhalten. Auf OS X hatte ich damals das Programm Little Snitch dafür verwendet. Leider finde ich keine ähnliche Firewall für Ubuntu die es mir per GUI erlaubt, gezielte Applicationen zu erlauben. Die GuFw kann nur Ports sperren oder freigeben. Hat von Euch Profis noch jemand eine Idee?
<Scalp500> Zum Beispiel soll eine systemweite deny all rule gesetzt werden. Jedoch soll der Firefox dennoch ALLE Prots zu sämtlichen IPs konnektieren dürfen. 
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> gibt es inzwischen eine brauchbare vollbildlupe die mit Unity zusammen funktioniert?
<t4nk613> Hallo allerseits
<t4nk613> Ich habe einen PC mit folgenden Spezifikationen: Asus P8B75M Mainboard, SSD am onboard RAID-Port und einer nVidia gtx 560Ti. Nun meine Frage, muss ich etwas beachten bezgl. einer ubuntu Installation? hatte bisher nur ubuntu Rechner mit BIOS, dieser hat aber ein UEFI, daher bin ich gerade etwas ratlos, ob ich das so ohne weiteres draufbügeln kann. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar :)
<t4nk613> huch, meinte natürlich nicht RAID-Port sondern S-ATA Port.
<bekks> "Nein."
<t4nk613> bekks: ging das in meine Richtung?
<bekks> Ja :)
<t4nk613> bekks: ok, dann bezieht sich das nein hoffentlich auf meine 1. Frage? :)
<bekks> Ich bezog mich auf die einzige Frage :)
<t4nk613> oh sorry, ja etwas blöd formuliert. natürlich die einzige Frage :D Super, vielen Dank
<t4nk613> muss, bzw. sollte ich die externe USB-Festplatte, so wie eine interne Festplatte (beide NTFS) mit einem anderen Dateisystem formatieren, oder kann ich die ohne weiteres übernehmen?
<k1l> wenn du die externe platte auch noch an anderen rehcnern nutzen willst sollte die ntfs bleiben.
<k1l> wenn du allerdings da irgendwo ein ubuntu installieren willst, dann geht das nicht auf ntfs. da brauchst du ext4 partitionen
<nagetier> t4nk613, sollen diese denn auch unter Windows verwendet werden? Wenn nein, würde ich die interne mit einem anderen Dateisystem formatieren.. die externe wie k1l sagt
<t4nk613> k1l: ich habe nicht vor, die Platten auf anderen Systemen zu verwenden, bzw. wenn nur als Freigabe vom ubuntu pc aus.
<k1l> dann ext nehmen. ntfs ist langsamer und kann keine rechte
<t4nk613> nagetier: k1l : danke euch beiden
<gugaua> Hallo, ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht offtopic... ich möchte eine Variable in einer Configdatei per Skript ändern, dafür muss ich SED verwenden und das ist mir etwas zu kompliziert... kann mir jemand sagen wie in der Datei config.php die zeile   'maintenance' => false, auf   'maintenance' => true,  gesetzt werden kann?
<sash_> gugaua: Naja, sed ist nicht unbedingt kompliziert, man kann es so kompliziert machen, wie man will.
<gugaua> sash_: kompliziert ist relativ :) für mich ist es nicht gang eindeutig wegen regex
<dasjoe> gugaua: das hier zeigt dir die geänderte config an: sed -e "s/'maintenance' => false/'maintenance' => true/" config.php
<sash_> gugaua: Du kannst aber auch einfach die komplette Zeile ersetzen, also sed ohne regex nutzen, wie dasjoe oben schrieb.
<sash_> gugaua: und -i statt -e schreibt auch direkt in die Datei (vorher mit e testen, ob alles richtig ist)
<dasjoe> gugaua: wenn das gut aussieht kannst du's inline (-i) so mit sed editieren: sed -i -e "s/'maintenance' => false/'maintenance' => true/" config.php
<gugaua> dasjoe: das schaut genau nach dem aus was ich suche
<gugaua> sash_: ja das hat mir gerade viel geholfen :) danke
<sash_> gugaua: Oft wird in sed halt mit regex gearbeitet, muss man aber nicht, wenn man genau weiß, was man durch was ersetzen will.
<gugaua> sash_: in dem fall ist es ja "einfach" ein begriff durch einen anderen zu ersetzen 
<sash_> gugaua: Richtig. Und das ist bei regex prinzipiell genau so, nur dass die regex halt mehr "matchen"
<gugaua> aber regex muss ich mir mal anschauen, ich will auch ein bisschen mit fail2ban experimentieren und da komm ich ohne dem nicht zurecht
<gugaua> sash_: was würde passieren wenn bei sed mehrere treffer findet? in dem unwahrscheinlichen fall das maintenance true doppelt vorkäme?
<sash_> gugaua: Dann ersetzt der per default nur den ersten Treffer, meine ich.
<sash_> gugaua: Teste es in einer Datei aus.
<sash_> gugaua: Schreib das zweimal rein, lass sed drauf laufen und schau, was passiert.
<gugaua> sash_: alles klar, dann hab ich eine wochenendbeschäftigung :)
<sash_> Nee, ersetzt alles.
<gugaua> sash_: okay, das ist schon mal gut zu wissen... du hast eigentlich folgendes gemacht... s/regexp/replacement/ also der s/ parameter sagt was in was verändert werden soll?
<gugaua> quasi s/gefundenerinput/ersetzterouput/
<sash_> Jenau.
<sash_> gugaua: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sed
<kubine> sash_: Title: sed › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> also doch ned so schlimm wie ich dachte :) danke nochmals
<vlada77> hallo zusammen 
<vlada77> kennt sich jemand von euich mit openvpn ?
<gh0stface> wieso? was hast du dvor
<vlada77> ich hab per webmin alles eingerichtet mit tun device und hatt alles funktioniert
<vlada77> jetzt wolte ich einen openvpn mit tap0 device einrichten
<vlada77> bridge ist vorhanden an ubuntu server
<vlada77> bekomme immer fechler beim einrichte mit tap0 "Path to Bridge-Start or path to Bridge-End or path to Plugin not found"
<gh0stface> lese dir den error nochmal durch? Was fählt dir auf
<gh0stface> ihrgendwie fählt ihrgendetwas nen plugin um ne vpn über ne brige zu spannen 
<gh0stface> wurde dir evtl bei sowas selber hand anlegen auf der shell und nicht via webfrontend
<gh0stface> die openvpn.conf is sehr gut dokumentiert!
<vlada77> ja das habe ich schon festgestellt aber weis ich nicht wie ich den patch hinzufugen kann mit webmin
<vlada77> kannst mir eine how tow webseite mit openvpn empfehlen wie man bridged Tap0 configuriert
<vlada77> die server.conf
<gh0stface> https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/76-ethernet-bridging.html
<kubine> gh0stface: Title: Ethernet Bridging (at openvpn.net)
<vlada77> vielen dank
<gh0stface> np!
<Afrrer> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Freifunk aus?
<koegs> neuer Nick, neue Metafrage
<k1l_> unterstreiche mal ubuntu in deiner frage :)
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> warum muss ich in der /etc/rc.local die Passage 
<Mundus> (/bin/sleep 40 && /mnt/Ziel/)
<Mundus> und kann nicht sleep 40 && schreiben?
<Mundus> sleep ist doch ein Programm?
<bekks> Weil && an der Stelle keinen Sinn ergibt.
<bekks> sleep wird immer erfolgreich ausgeführt, und sleep 40 wartet immer 40s. 
<Mundus> Wieso macht das kein Sinn?
<k1l_> weil es als root läuft und der PATH vom root nicht vollsändig ist und deswegen fullpath bruacht?
<bekks> Mundus: Weil ich Dir das gerade erklärt habe.
<Mundus> Das mit dem PATH macht Sinn ;)
<bekks> Erstelle doch stattdessen einen fstab Eintrag.
<Mundus> der fstab funktioniert nicht, da _netdev nicht erfolgreich ist
<bekks> Was bedeutet "_netdev ist nicht erfolgreich"?
<Mundus> Ich habe gestern hier schon hilfe bekommen und habe in fstab noauto gesetzt und in rc.local die o.g. Einstellungen
<rabb> Hallo zusammen, bin gerade dabei einen dedicated Server mit Ubuntu 14.04 als KVM-Host fit zu machen. Dazu wollte ich eine bridge einrichten nach dieser Anleitung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke So weit so gut, alles konfiguriert und interfaces neu gestartet - Server nicht mehr erreichbar :D Habe den Server neu aufsetzen lassen und nun zu meine eigentliche Frage: ist es möglich, eine Art Test der interface-Einstellungen zu
<rabb> machen und im Notfall auf die alten zurückzufallen?
<Mundus> bekks: Das das Netzlaufwerk nicht korrekt gemountet wird
<bekks> Mundus: Was bedeutet "nicht korrekt gemounted"?
<Mundus> bekks: Nicht korrekt heißt in diesem Fall nicht gemountet
<Mundus> Und da ich gestern den Tip mit dem EIntrag in fstab + rc.local erhalten habe, habe ich diesen umgesetzt.
<bekks> Wie sieht die Zeile deiner fstab denn aus?
<Mundus> "//192.168.100.55/Quelle   /mnt/Ziel/ cifs     noauto,nounix,iocharset=utf8,password=     0 0"
<bekks> Und mit _netdev sah sie wie aus?
<Mundus> "//192.168.100.55/Quelle   /mnt/Ziel/ cifs     _netdev,nounix,iocharset=utf8,password=     0 0"
<bekks> Da fehlt noch das "auto" oder das "defaults".
<Mundus> Aha, das verstehe ich nicht, da ich dachte nounix und auto sind nicht kompatibel
<bekks> Dann kennst Du auch den Grund für "wird nicht korrekt gemounted".
<Mundus> Das ich das nicht verstehe ;) ?
<Mundus> Kann die Zeile denn so:
<Mundus> "//192.168.100.55/Quelle   /mnt/Ziel/ cifs     _netdev,auto,nounix,iocharset=utf8,password=     0 0"
<Mundus> lauten?
<bekks> PRobier es doch aus :)
<Mundus> wird gemacht ;)
<Mundus> Gibt es einen Befehl zum auskommentieren in fstab ' oder#?
<k1l_> #
<Mundus> thx
<Mundus> funktioniert leider nicht:(
<bekks> Funktioniert es, jetzt einfach "mount -a" auszuführen?
<Mundus> Das funktionierte vorher auch
<Mundus> Ist die andere Lösung den von Nachteil? Oder schlechter?
<bekks> Der Lösungsweg war - komisch :)
<bekks>  /bin/sleep 40 in die rc.local, und darunter dann /bin/mount -a
<Mundus> ok:) ich bastel einfach weiter... Du glaubst mit _netdev,auto,nounix,iocharset=utf8,password= müsste es auch funktionieren?
<bekks> Ich ging bis gerade eben davon aus, dass du exakt das ausprobiert hast.
<Mundus> das habe ich ;)
<bekks> Dann verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.
<Mundus> Stimmt, die ist an dieser STelle komisch. Ich werde meinen alten Weg beibehalten und danke dir
<uni67catX> nach installation sudo apt-get install gksu offne ich dateimanager und bekomme
<uni67catX> Ein notwendiger Ordner kann nicht angelegt werden. Bitte erstellen Sie folgenden Ordner oder ändern Sie die Zugriffsrechte so, dass Nautilus ihn anlegen kann: /root/.config/nautilus
<uni67catX> was ist damit gemeint?
<k1l_> wie lautet das genaue kommando?
<k1l_>  ich hoffe mal nicht, dass du da als root eingeloggt bist
<uni67catX> sudo apt-get install gksu
<k1l_> nee, wie du nautilus öffnest
<Frickelpit> und was möchtest du mit der aktion bezwecken?
<uni67catX> uni67berlin@fnord:~$ gksudo nautilus
<k1l_> uni67catX: warum nicht gksu?
<uni67catX> UM GOTTES WILLEN bin ich blöd
<bekks> So schlimm ist es jetzt nicht - aber warum willst du denn nautilus als root benutzen?
<k1l_> und welches ubuntu ist das genau? das sollte eigentlich gefixt sein. nur bei elemtary scheint das noch nicht zu laufen
<uni67catX> ich habe ein hintergrundbild gedownload und wollte den in den HGB-Verzeichnis verschieben...
<uni67catX> das kann ich tun wenn ich su bin
<bekks> Und wozu braucht man dazu nautilus?
<bekks> sudo mv ...
<k1l_> das ist halt einfach ein kommando im terminal. mit rumklicken biegen die meisten user halt irgendwann falsch ab und dann ist das theater wieder groß
<uni67catX> bekks: da bin ich nicht so fit darin
<Frickelpit> uni67catX: dann sind solche "Übungen" ein guter Start dies zu ändern ;-)
<uni67catX> hat jemanden vielleicht irgendeine hilfe BASH - Toutorium
<uni67catX> oder so was
<k1l_> im wiki müsste einiges sein
<uni67catX> Frickelpit: bin stets bereit mich zu verbessern
<uni67catX> k1l_: ich werde mich dort umschauen
<k1l_> !shell | uni67catX 
<k1l_> !shell > uni67catX 
<kubine> uni67catX: Informationen zu Shell finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<uni67catX> k1l_: was bedeutet das: !shell | uni67catX ?
<uni67catX> kubine: danke
<k1l_> uni67catX: das sagt dem bot er soll dir einen link vom wiki geben.
<k1l_> !bot
<kubine> k1l_: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<uni67catX> aber jetzt ganz ernst
<k1l_> !bot > uni67catX 
<kubine> uni67catX: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<uni67catX> gestern habe ich nach lange zeit mit opensuse zu tun gehabt.. toll das es ubuntu gibt.. das ist auch LOB an Euch SUPPORT-ler..
<uni67catX> große Klasse
<uni67catX> also wann sollte man wenn überhaupt den gksu nutzen?
<Frickelpit> am besten gar nicht
<uni67catX> soll ich die pakette deinstallieren?
<uni67catX> wieso werden sie überhaupt angeboten?
<Frickelpit> weil es auch programme gibt, die es benötigen
<k1l_> weil einige programm diese benötigen
<Frickelpit> gparted z.b.
<uni67catX> aber beim DM nutzung von gksu meiden, richtig
<k1l_> "warum hat mein auto einen knopf um esp auszustellen?" sicher nicht, damit der normale user immer ohne esp fährt.
<bekks> Mit ESP slided man so schlecht ;)
<uni67catX> tatsächlich.. meine fabia hat so einen
<uni67catX> :-)
<Scalp500> Guten Abend. Mein Kernel bekommt ständig PANIC, der Schirm wird Schwarz. Bei Windows würde man das wohl  STOP-Fehler nennen...? :(
<k1l_> Scalp500: kernel panic ist schon worst case. das ist so wie nen bluescreen
<Scalp500> okay, also liegt es an der Hardware?
<k1l_> gibt viele möglichkeiten. weißt du denn, wie du das provozieren kannst?
<k1l_> du könntest mal einen alten kernel test im grub. oder mal die hardware testen, wie z.b. den ram mit memtest
<Scalp500> Sehr oft dann, wenn ich Musik abspiele (acc). Aber vorhin war es auch bei nem einfachen HTML5-YT-Video der Fall.
<k1l_> sagt das syslog oder dmesg was dazu?
<Scalp500> Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen: Das alte System lief vor Ubuntu reibungsfrei.....
<Scalp500> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11610713/
<kubine> Scalp500: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67catX> was muss ich tun um die neuen gedownloadeten hintergrundbilder bei der neuinstallation nicht komplet zu verlieren?
<uni67catX> backup?
<uni67catX> in einem /home verzeichnis?
<k1l_> Scalp500: hast du nen logitech usb keyboard? :)
<Scalp500> Das ist ein Macbook Pro
<k1l_> achso
<Scalp500> kA welcher Vendor das genau ist. 
<Scalp500> Bis auf das WLAN lief auch alles, ich habe mir lediglich einen Broadcom Treiber laden müssen
<bekks> Scalp500: Hast du irgendwelche USB Geräte angesteckt?
<Scalp500> In der Vergangenheit oder als der Blackstreen auftrat?
<Scalp500> Blackscreen
<bekks> Als die Kernelpanics auftraten.
<Scalp500> Nein. Ich habe noch nichtmal Eingaben getätigt, es lief einfach nur YouTube. 
<Scalp500> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, sollte an dieser Stelle vllt. auch erwähnt werden: Die Panic kam meine ich erst, nachdem ich die MP3-Erweiterungen usw. installiert und einen uralt-USB-Stick angeschlossen habe. 
<bekks> MP3-Erweiterungen?
<bekks> Wasdas?
<k1l_> also doch nen usb stick dran :)
<Scalp500> Totem wollte da div. Sachen nachinstallieren, weil ich bei der nackten Install keine Drittanbieter erlaubt habe. 
<k1l_> ja das werden wohl die codecs gewesen sein.
<Scalp500> Ja, allerdings trat der Fehler nun wieder 2x auf - ohne Stick dran. 
<Scalp500> Seltsamerweise konnte ich mit dem Teil gestern über Stunden problemlos arbeiten. 
<k1l_> Scalp500: k.a. man findet aber im internet einige mit usb sachen und dem gleichen problem
<Scalp500> Okay, würdest du ausschließen, dass es mgl. an dem O-Org-Treiber liegt? Er schlägt mir vor den NVIDIA binary driver zu nutzen. Das Thema ist da allerdings, dass meine Helligkeitsregelung danach nicht mehr funktioniert.
<Scalp500> X.Org-X-Server
<Scalp500> Guten Morgen. Ich melde mich nochmal zurück... Gerade eben wollte ich Ubuntu aus der Bereitschaft wecken: Erneuter Kernel Panic mit: kernel panic not syncing fatal exception in interrupt 
<Scalp500> Google spuckt mir zwar einige Einträge aus. Allerdings reichen die von "installier einen anderen Kernel" bis hin zur Änderung sämtlicher Treiber.... Wo soll ich anfangen...
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-07
<YOHOTOB> Moin, Jungs und Mädels. Hab mal 'ne Frage: Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, Linux auf'm Autoradio zu installieren?
<smeexs> was verwende ich denn am besten für eine remote desktop verbindung zu windows 7 , sollte möglichst einfach sein
<sash_> smeexs: remmina
<smeexs> danke schön 
<Zimsky> Windows sieben :(
<Zimsky> oder nur Windows
<smeexs> win 7 prof
<smeexs> wieso , geht das nicht mit remmina ?
<smeexs> fang es an mich ein zu lesen/arbeiten
<Zimsky> Ich weiß nicht
<sash_> Zimsky: Ich nutze es für win7, 8, server 2008, server 2012 …
<smeexs> am windows rechner muss man nichts installieren sondern das windows eigene programm dafür aufrufen , richtig ?
<sash_> smeexs: Yo, das heißt Remotedesktop.
<smeexs> ok
<smeexs> ich hab die version 0.9.9.9.1 (unter info im programm) aber eigentlich sollte die version 1.0 in den offiziellen paketquelln sein ?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<smeexs> 12.4
<bekks> Du meinst sicher 12.04
<uni67catX> sollen die HintergrundBILDdateien in einem bestimmten verzeichnis abgelegt werden, oder ist es prinzipiell egal, wo sie liegen? Schwierigkeitsstuffe: leicht
<bekks> Deine Entscheidung. Schwierigkeitsstufe: schwer.
<uni67catX> bekks: :-)
<uni67catX> bekks: war aber ernst gemeint
<smeexs> ja 12.04 , sorry katze war am nerven
<uni67catX> ich bin nur für Stufe: mittel zuständig, somit fallen beide extremstufen aus.. erbitte eine kurze & verständliche antwort
<uni67catX> bekks: ah, meine Entscheidung... jetzt hab ich... 
<smeexs> ich habs jetzt gelöscht , bin auf die entwicklerseite gegangen , hab mir 1.0 runtergeladen als deb , wenn ich das öffne kommt "fehler , abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar : remmina-common (=1.0.0-1ubuntu5)common 
<smeexs> ok hab grad ne ppa gefunden 
<smeexs> erledigt
<smeexs> denkste .. ich hab die ppa von hier hinzu gefügt https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/wiki
<kubine> smeexs: Title: Home · FreeRDP/Remmina Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<smeexs> und  hab jetzt schon wieder die 0.9.9.9.1 
<smeexs> ich geh mal was essen 
<Guest14408> hallo
<Guest14408> ich habe probleme mit einem Brother DCP 8020 (laser-drucker/scanner/kopierer)
<Guest14408> ich habe versucht, den original-treiber zu installieren, der war aber völlig veraltet. die deinstallation klappte auch nur durch entfernen eines befehls im uninstall-script, weil diese Software (lps?) gar nicht mehr existiert...
<Guest14408> danach habe ich auf ubuntuusers.de ein wiki gefunden, dass brother-cups-wrapper-laser1  dafür empfiehlt
<Guest14408> damit druckt er nun, die erste Seite nach dem starten führt aber meist zum Druck eines Fehlercodes, danach geht es, aber der Transfer über USB zum Drucker ist extrem langsam
<Guest14408> weiß jemand was das Problem sein könnte?
<stevieh> was muss ich denn killen, wenn meine unity iconleiste nicht mehr antwortet?
<ppq> killall the things!
<ppq> scnr
<stevieh> supertip
<ppq> :)
<stevieh> wenn ich den unity-panel-service kille, kommt der zwar wieder, bleibt aber so tot wie vorher auch
<RedNifre> Guten Tag. Ich habe gerade Ubuntu in einer Virtualbox laufen und bekomme jedes mal nach dem Anmelden die Meldung "die gespeicherte bildschirmkonfiguration konnte nicht angewendet werden". Es sieht aber alles in Ordnung aus. 
<RedNifre> Das einzige echte Problem ist, dass bei der GUI-Skalierung von 1.75 der Mauszeiger nicht mitskaliert wird und jetzt winzig aussieht.
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, was mir die Fehlermeldung sagen will? Oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem wenn Ubuntu in einer Virtualbox laeuft?
<RedNifre> Wenn ich das Problem online suche finde ich nur Berichte von Leuten, die echte Probleme haben (falsche Bildschirmaufloesung) und es loesen, indem sie etwas mit NVidia Treibern tun, was mich aber nicht betreffen sollte, da Ubuntu ja in einer VM laeuft.
<k0tze> Guten Abend zusammen, kann mir vlt jemand kurz erläutern, ob und wie es möglich ist die Einstellungen von unity auf einen anderes Profil zu übertragen? Habe folgendes getan "cp -R --preserve * /home/newuser" "chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser" allerdings wurden beispielsweise die Programmverknüpfungen im Starter nicht übertragen..
<oxymor00n> k0tze: hm ich würd mal vermuten dass das * nicht alles getroffen hat (also dotfiles und verzeichnisse wie .config)
<k0tze> oxymor00n: ok, habs jetzt halbwegs von hand nachgebaut, besten dank
<oxymor00n> k0tze: np. falls du sowas wieder mal brauchst, mit find -name und xargs sollt das gehen, trau mir nur heut nicht zu da was sinnvolles zu konstruieren...
<jokrebel> nils_2: Ping
<jokrebel> wb
<nils_2> jokrebel: pong. danke
<ubuntulive> hallo seit gerade eben kannn ich nicht mehr in den ubuntu-desktop booten, fehlermeldung bei start wie folgt
<ubuntulive> [0-4878192] ACPI PCC probe failed. starting version 219 Welcome to emergency mode! After loggin in, type "journalctl-xb" to view system log, "systemctl reboot" to reboot, "systemctl default" or ^D to try again to boot into default mode. root@user:
<ubuntulive> jemand eine idee was man da machen könnte? bisher hab ich die nvidia-treiber komplett deinstalliert, wobei der nvidia-treiber sowieso nicht "by-default" aktiviert war (optimus) daher ist das ganze äußerst merkwürdig, insbesondere weil es keine updates vor dem vorfall gab
<xreal> Nach einem total sinnlosen Gesprächs in #ubuntu (das ISO würde angeblich nicht auf die CD passen), frage ich mal hier: Ich habe ein etwa 7 Jahre altes Amilo Pro von einem Kollegen bekommen und wollte Ubuntu oder Lubuntu drauf laufen lassen. Leider bricht die Lubuntu-CD sowohl bei der Festplatten-Installation, als auch beim Live-Aufruf direkt beim Splash ab - es bleibt hängen. Ist das Gerät zu alt?
<Lothenon> richtige version genommen? mal den speicher auf fehler überprüft?
<xreal> Lothenon: beides :)
<xreal> Lothenon: und auf die nächste Frage: "nein" :)
<Lothenon> ein anderes cd-rom genutzt? mal eine installation über einen anderen rechner probiert?
<xreal> Lothenon: Habe leider kein anderes CD-ROM, ist ja ein Laptop. Aber die CD ist heile, Prüfsumme stimmt.
<xreal> Lothenon: gerade geprüft, 8 Jahre alt. Fujitsu AMILO Pro V3515
<xreal> Lothenon: 4 GB Speicher
<xreal> Ich gehe da gleich mit debootstrab dran *schimpf*
<xreal> Ich weiß schon, wieso ich Linux nie mit grafischer Oberfläche nutze...
<xreal> Ich probiere es mal eben auf einem anderen Subnotebook gleichen Alters.
<Lothenon> hm, bietet nicht die installation-cd eine überprüfung des datenträgers an? kannst ja mal da einen test im lw vom amilo machen. zumindest da sollten, wenn es tatsächlich an der hw liegen sollte, dann fehler auftreten
<Lothenon> evtl. könnte es noch helfen, im bios mal in den einstellungen wie ahci und ide oder so rumzuspielen.
<xreal> Lothenon: ersteres? gute frage, mal suchen. zweiteres: schon gemacht :(
<xreal> Ich muss mal gucken, wie ich den Splash deaktiviere und die Debug-Ansicht sehe.
<xreal> Dann sehe ich vielleicht, wo er hängt.
<xreal> ah, "Plymouth" nennt sich das wohl.
<Lothenon> hier habe ich noch was gefunden, was evtl. helfen könnte: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ubuntu-auf-altem-notebook-installieren---blackscreen
<xreal> Lothenon: ja, quiet muss weg. Gleich mal probieren.
<xreal> "Die neuen Distris z.B.Ubuntu 13.04 oder 13.10.funzen nicht auf älterer Hardware"
<xreal> Ich dachte, Linux wäre anders als Windows :D
<Lothenon> jain, canonical hat nur die unterstützung für sehr alte 32-bit-prozessoren herausgenommen. ansonsten kannst du dir auch deinen eigenen kernel backen, der diese funktionalität beinhaltet oder eine distri  nutzen, die die entsprechende unterstützung von haus aus mitbringt
<xreal> Also: auf dem 1,5 Jahre jüngeren Amilo läuft's innerhalb von 30 Sekunden.
<xreal> Die CD ist fehlerfrei, gerade geprüft.
<xreal> Ich führe jetzt nochmal den Debug-Installer auf dem alten Notebook aus. Notfalls kommt wieder XP drauf.
<Lothenon> oder hast du es schonmal mit dem net-installer probiert?
<xreal> Lothenon: Habe hier oben schlechtes W-Lan, darum muss ich immer in den Nebenraum. Das würde ich ungerne heute Nacht tun :)
<xreal> Lothenon: DANKE, nomode did it
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-06
<noxs> moin zusammen
<noxs> wo ist der hebel anzusetzen, wenn mit lightdm "Gnome" oder "Gnome Classic" nach passworteingabe und bestätigen nach kurzem achwarzwerden des monitors man wieder zurück in lightdm ist, sprich die session an sich nicht startet? ..alle conf und .conf files sind testweise entfernt
<janda> guten(?) morgen
<LetoThe2nd> noxs: klassiker wären: rechte auf dem home verhunzt, so dass nur noch root schreiben kann, oder home vollgelaufen
<LetoThe2nd> noxs: kann man beides z.b. mit anmelden als anderer user, oder auf nem text-only terminal überprüfen
<janda_> problem: pc schon beim 5 boot abgestürzt. syslog sagt:"…UNIQUE constrained failed: nie: DataObject.url (strerror of errno (not neccessarily related): Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)" in der gnome-session(
<janda_> und die letzte ")" ist auch zuviel
<janda_> weiss nicht wie lange die kiste hält bis sie wieder in einen reboot wechselt
<janda_> sry, übersehen: im 16.04 LTS
<noxs> (23:17) ( washuu1) Bin wech...
<noxs> (23:55) ( derpartner) +hi
<noxs> (23:55) ( derpartner) hui
<noxs> (23:55) ( derpartner) hi
<noxs> LetoThe2nd: thy, leider alles negativ, macht aber nix - problem vertagt, ich muss mich erst mal um kunden kümmern! ;-)
<noxs> LetoThe2nd: s/thy/thx
<janda_> re
<janda_> NEIIIIIIN
<koegs> janda_: mach doch mal nen memtest und check die festplatte
<janda> koegs, habe den "memtester" installiert und beim aufruf "memtester 4096" ist mir die kiste wieder abgestürzt(
<koegs> janda: du musst nix installieren, starte die Kiste neu und wähle im Grub2-Menü "Memory test (memtest86+)" aus
<janda> der zeigt mir kein Grub2-Menü wie bei debian an
<koegs> janda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86/591502
<k1l> shift drücken
<janda> versuch ich gleich mal
<janda> das mit "Shift"-halten funzt nicht. habs 2-mal probiert. vllt liegt das am LVM?
<k1l> nein, grub wird direkt nach dem bios gebootet. also lange bevor da irgend ein OS oder partitionen ins spiel kommen
<janda> hab direkt nach dem power-drücken die shift-taste gehalten und es kam trotzdem nichts
<janda> kann man evtl was in der grub2.conf machen?
<k1l> klar kann man das auch in der config setzen, dass er es immer anzeigt. danach update-grub laufen lassen
<k1l> aber es ist wesentlich einfacher einfach shift beim booten zu drücken wenn man es braucht
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich hab hier auf nem frischen Ubuntu ziproxy installiert. Laut netstat ist der Port offen. Aber wenn ich mit nem anderen PC darauf zugreifen möchte bzw nen Portscan mache, ist der Port closed. An was kann sowas liegen?
<tonio_> hi
<tonio_> kann mir einen 'n mail client empfehlen?
<k1l> thunderbird
<tonio_> thx
<geser> Blobb33: lauscht der Dienst vielleicht nur auf localhost auf dem Port?
<Blobb33> geser, treffer, hab ich übersehn
<Blobb33> danke
<doev> Hallo. Can mir einer sagen, wie ich testweise bei iptables den port 50500 öffnen kann? Bzw. sehen kann, ob er offen oder zu ist?
<sdx23> doev: mit iptables kannst du sagen, ob Pakete dahin gelangen duerfen oder nicht. Oeffnen nicht. Ob da was lauscht sagt dir netstat, wie er von aussen aussieht nmap.
<geser> doev: sofern was auf dem Port lauscht, hängt es von deinen iptables-Regeln (und -Policy) ab, ob du eine zusätzliche Regel brauchst oder nicht
<doev> einfach netstat? da sehe ich jede menge 127.0.0.1:x auf 127.0.01:y, und die die ssh verbindung.
<doev> von meinem 50500 port ist nichts zu sehen.
<sdx23> netstat -tulpen # insbesondere das l
<doev> da lauscht gar nichts. Am besten ich beschäftige mich gleich daheim mal mit netstat und schau morgen nochmal nach.
<doev> danke soweit.
<DasisteinTest> hi leute
<DasisteinTest> Ich habe ein komisches verhalten von meinem PC und zwar sehe ich das der SD Reader leuchtet, wenn ich die karte reintue, aber ich kann ihn nicht sehen. 
<DasisteinTest> Wenn ich den pc neustarte und es drinnen lasse, hängt sich das BIOS auf
<DasisteinTest> hat irgendjemand ne idee, woran das liegen könnte (es betrifft alle SD-Karte). bei meinem laptop funktioniert das problemlos, nur mit dem pc habe ich problem
<DasisteinTest> der pc ist auc bisschen älter
<nagetier> DasisteinTest: schau mal ob es etwas bringt den intern an einen anderen USB anzuschließen
<DasisteinTest> k
<nagetier> verwende einen der elektrisch so weit wie möglich vom jetzigen entfernt ist
<nagetier> DasisteinTest: habe hier auch einen internen Reader der nach wenigen Jahren anfing sich ganz komisch zu verhalten.. jetzt nutze ich ihn nicht mehr
<DasisteinTest> nagetier: also ich habe nur einen internen Reader
<DasisteinTest> also ja, ich besitze keine externe SD readers ^^
<jokrebel> ist der USB?
<DasisteinTest> jap
<jokrebel> der selbe Reader an 2 verschiedenen Rechner, aber es ist kein externer Reader? hm?
<DasisteinTest> hä, ich hab nie gesagt, das ich 2 verwende ^^ ich hab gesagt das der READer am PC nicht funktioniert, aber der am laptop gut ist
<nagetier> DasisteinTest: du wirst aber sehr wahrscheinlich mehr als einen internen USB-Anschluss besitzen
<DasisteinTest> also 1 SD karte, am laptop gehts ohne probleme. am PC grosse probleme/wid nicht erkannt
<DasisteinTest> jap
<DasisteinTest> ich wechsle ihn mal
<DasisteinTest> wie du gesagt hast, mal schauen was passiert ^^$
<nagetier> jo
<jokrebel> also der USB-Reader mit SD-Karte macht probleme, aber der der geht ist ein völlig anderer ins Laptop eingebauter? Was bringt deer Vergleich?
<jokrebel> einfach mal Reader+Karte per USB an den Laptop stöpseln zB?
<DasisteinTest> jokrebel: es bringt was, da man weiss, das die SD-Karte definitiv funktioniert und das PRoblem am PC liegt ;)
<jokrebel> logischer nächster Schritt ist dann aber doch, den Reader der mit allen SDs Probleme macht, mal an nem anderen Rechner zu testen (mal abgeseh davon, dass ich das alles nicht als Ubuntu-Support-Relevant betrachten würde bisher)
<nagetier> jokrebel: er ist intern angeschlossen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Der der Probleme macht ist per USB angeschlossen ... wurde mit "jap" beantwortet.
<DasisteinTest> jokrebel: es kommuniziert wie ein USB (steht so auf mainboard) BUS, aber der STecker selbst ist kein USB/mann kna den nicht an laptop anschliessen (ist auch ein sehr alter laptop, ka wieso mon dort kein gewöhlnichen usb genommen hat)
<jokrebel> aber nichts desto trotz scheint es wohl eher ein Hardware- als ein Ubuntu-Problem zu sein.
<DasisteinTest> sry wollte pc schreiben
<DasisteinTest> jaein ;)
<DasisteinTest> die hardware erkennt ja den reader nicht, ABER er läuft (der REader)
<jokrebel> DasisteinTest: Was für ein Ubuntu läuft auf dem PC dessen Reader nicht mag?
<jokrebel> nur weil eine LED leuchtet heißt das noch nicht, "dass er läuft". Wenn er per "lsusb" erkannt wird schon ein bisschen mehr...
<jokrebel> ging der jemals? Oder versuchst Du den da grad frisch reinzubauen?
<DasisteinTest> ist ein älterer pc, früher ging der, jetzt seit dem ich wieder mit dem arbeiten will, funktioniert alles bis auf den reader.
<jokrebel> und die erste Frage....
<DasisteinTest> ?
<jokrebel> DasisteinTest: Was für ein Ubuntu läuft auf dem PC dessen Reader nicht mag?
<jokrebel> und was sagt lsusb
<DasisteinTest> ka, wie kann ich das schonwieder rauslesen
<jokrebel> uname -a && lsb_release -a && lsusb 
<DasisteinTest> kann sein das ich bald off bin, hab kaum noch saft
<jokrebel> das alles in ein Terminal eingeben
<jokrebel> Die Ausgabe dann NoPasten zb. mit der im Topic angegebenen Seite
<jokrebel> DasisteinTest: Chatte halt einfach von dem besagten PC aus. Dann gibts auch keine "Saft"Probleme. Oder steck das Ladegeröät an.
<Jochen_wvdT> ein
<jokrebel> Jochen_wvdT: Wie meinen?
<Benni> Guten Abend. Ist jemand da der sich mit ISC-dhcp aus kennt ? habe da mal zwei kleine fragen
<k1l_> einfach fragen und gucken ob einer wach ist der es weiß.
<k1l_> wenn keiner antwortet dann kannst du mal im forum.ubuntuusers.de fragen.
<Benni> Ok dann mache ich das mal ;) was beeinflust den Server-identifier im offer ? habe nen dhcp server mit drei interfacen (1x physisch 2 sub) und im offer steht der falsche server-identifier aber die antwort kommt vom richtig interface 
<Benni> und kann ich irgentwie sehen welche .confs er includet hat da er options verteilt die gar nicht mer eingebunden sind (resart, reload wurde gemacht)
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-07
<maredebianum1> Weiß jemand gerade (oder kann das nachschauen), wie man in kate das Menü anzeigt? Habs wohl aus Versehen 'hidden', und finde nicht den shortcut oder den Klick-Bereich, womit man das Menü wieder anzeigen kann.
<sdx23> maredebianum1: F10 probiert? Menu-Taste?
<pog> ich habe zwei files, das Sorucefile und die md5-prüfsumme, ich verschte md5sum -c summe file allerdings war das offenbar die falsche syntax..
<pog> kann man das nicht direkt mit einem prüfsummenfile abchecken?
<janda> hi koegs, hattest recht: memorytest zeigt fehler auf. werd mal neue teile holen
<maredebianum1> sdx23: Habe schon einiges probiert (F-Tasten), leider auch deine Tipps nicht erfolgreich (alt-D geht z.B. auch nur bei aktivem Manü)
<maredebianum1> pog: md5sum file > file.md5; md5sum file.md5
<sdx23> maredebianum1: ctrl-m offenbar
<maredebianum1> sdx23: ah, danke, das wars!
<sdx23> pog: man md5sum
<sdx23> lesen, steht alles da drin
<Hiege> moin moin
<Hiege> kurze Frage ich hab versucht openhab zu installieren, und wollte es dem wie im Openhab wike zur Paketliste hinzufügen, da habe ich nur immer eine Datei wo Ok drinen steht. jetzt die Frage kann man paketliste einträge einfach löschen, und löscht er dann auch die Pakete ?
<stevieh> eine Datei, wo ok drin steht?
<Hiege> also diese /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openhab.list 
<stevieh> da steht ok?
<Hiege> hab auch versucht das deb http://dl.bintray.com/openhab/apt-repo stable main manuell reinzukopieren aber dann lässt sich nur ein teil von openhab installieren 
<Hiege> stevieh: ja in der 2 Zeile ein OK mehr nicht
<stevieh> ich glaub nicht, dass eine source datei mit einer Zeile, wo ok drin steht, korrekt ist ;-)
<k1l_> Hiege: das klingt sehr falsch.
<Hiege> in der tat da sagt er auch das sie fehlerhaft ist 
<k1l_> Hiege: welche anleitung befolgst du denn da?
<Hiege> k1l_:  https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki/Ubuntu-on-x64
<Hiege> und bei dem Punkt Install OpenHAB ist der wurm drinnen 
<k1l_> Hiege: dann machst du da was verkehrt.
<stevieh> Hiege: du machst das doch auch schon länger? Du solltest doch langsam wissen, wie ein source file für n repo aussieht?
<k1l_> Hiege: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openhab.list | nc termbin.com 9999" und die url bitte hier rein danach
<Hiege> hab mir gedacht ich vhmm 
<k1l_> Hiege: welches ubuntu ist das da genau?
<Hiege> 14 lts
<Hiege> 14.04.04 um genau zu sein
<k1l_> zieg mal die ausgabe url
<Hiege> http://termbin.com/ugpy  
<Hiege> diese ?
<k1l_> also steht nicht nur "ok" drin
<Hiege> naja ich habe ja wie gesagt das deb manuell reinkopiert
<k1l_> was auch mit dem befehl aus der anleitung nicht gegangen wäre.
<k1l_> Hiege: ich frage mich was du da gemacht hast, weil der befehl "echo "deb http://dl.bintray.com/openhab/apt-repo stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openhab.list"  da nie und nimmer ein "ok" da reinkopieren kann
<Hiege> hmm naja ich lösche das jetzt und mache das nochmal
<k1l_> Hiege: aber nachdem das richtige repo nun als 3rd party repo aktiviert ist: wo ist nun das problem?
<k1l_> Hiege: musst du nicht löschen. ist doch ok
<Hiege> naja bei versuch das zu installieren bekomme ich noch eine Fehlermeldung 
<Hiege> daniel@Daniel-Server:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo apt-get install openhab runtime
<Hiege> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Hiege> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.
<Hiege> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<Hiege> E: Paket openhab kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Hiege> E: Paket runtime kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Hiege> daniel@Daniel-Server:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<koegs> Künstler :)
<k1l_> das paket heisst openhab-runtime und nicht "openhab runtime". der teufel liegt auch hier im details
<koegs> k1l_: er ist grad mal nicht da ;)
<k1l_> jo
<stevieh> wie kann man sich so doof anstellen?
<Balu> Rauhe Sitten hier
<stevieh> sorry, aber der Hiege ist hier regelmässig und mal eine Zeile zu lesen, bevor man sie hier reinmüllt, hat noch niemand geschadet
<koegs> und der kick war nur wegen flooding
<Balu> Ok, wusste nicht, dass Hiege ein Stammgast mit DAU-Charakter ist
<stevieh> wusste ich bis eben auch nicht.
<debitux> k1l_: ich soll dir von Hiege ein Danke ausrichten. 
<k1l_> debitux: er kann auch gerne wieder herkommen. wenn es ein ubuntu ist.
<janda__> verdammt! finde einfach nicht wo der xchat diesen verfluchten "freenode-verbindungsaufbau" versteckt hat*grrrr*
<debitux> k1l_: richte ich aus ;)
<janda__> passiert beim starten automatisch und versaut mir meinen nick
<k1l_> janda__: xchat? oder hexchat?
<janda> k1l_, xchat, der wählt sich beim start _automatisch_ auf freenode ein und geht hier in den chan. dann habe ich freenode konfiguriert und nun hab ich 2 freenode-verbindungen
<k1l_> janda: nutze mal "hexchat" das ist das neue xchat. xchat wird nicht mehr gemacht
<janda> oh, wusste ich noch gar nicht, thx. werds gleich mal machen
<janda> bis gleich…
<janda> k1l_, wo stellt man in hexchat die chans ein und wo kann ich mein nick-password hinterlegen?
<janda> die entsprechenden felder sind nicht beschreibbar(
<Balu> janda: in der Netzwerkliste das betreffende Netz markieren und auf "Editieren" klicken
<Balu> Sorry "Ändern" muss es heißen
<Balu> Unter "Login-Methode" kannst Du dann das NickServ-Password anlegen
<janda_> ja, das weiss ich, aber dort sind die wichtigen felder _nicht_beschreibbsr_
<janda_> -s+a
<Balu> Häckchen bei "Globale Benutzerinformationen benutzen" herausnehmen
<janda_> bis gleich…
<Seamanx_> ich habe eine kleine Verständnisfrage zu Textdateien. Ist es korrekt, dass sie standardmäßig mit einem Zeilenumbruch enden?
<debitux> öhm, nein
<janda> Balu, jetzt hab ichs gwfunden und gekonft, thx;)
<Seamanx_> wenn ich ganz einfach mit nano eine erstelle, dann befindet sich am Ende ein Zeilenumbruch
<debitux> puh, mit nano kenne ich mich nicht aus. wenn ich in vim eine textdatei erstelle habe ich am ende nicht unbedingt einen zeilenumbruch
<Seamanx_> ebense wenn ich im bash Script etwas in eine Datei schreiben will mit echo TEXT > DATEI
<Seamanx_> zum Beispiel steht in meinem Script: echo a > test.txt und wenn ich test.txt mit einem Hexeditor auslese, steht drin: 61 0A - 61 für a und 0A für Zeilenumbruch
 * janda kann sich nun den weiteren konfigurationen widmen :)
<Seamanx_> hab jetzt nach langer recherche doch noch herausgefunden, dass echo -n den Zeilenumbruch verhindert
<Seamanx_> danke trotzdem und tschüss
<pog> sdx23: jetzt verstehe ich, im md5 ist ja die referenz zum eigentlichen File, und der macht das dann automatisch...
<pog> ja, eigentlich logisch, dort seht ja beides :-)
<maredebianum1> Nutzt hier jemand amarok? Wie kann ich bitte Dateien aus dem Dateisystem hinzufügen? Irgendwie ist das nicht ordentlich im Manual beschrieben und nicht selbsterklärend, da der Dialog "Dateien" einzelne Dateien will?!?. Wie also z.B. alle Dateien unter /mnt/mp3/ zum abspielen hinzufügen.
<maredebianum1> Meh, rechte Maustaste hat dann Optionen, da amarok nicht mehr reagiert nehme ich an, es tut sich jetzt was...
<Balu> maredebianum1: hast Du Dein Problem mit amarok gelöst?
<maredebianum1> Balu: Danke, schneckt jetzt ziemlich, aber ja, amarok hat inzwischen viele Dateien gefunden ;)
<Balu> maredebianum1: Um eine einfache Wiedergabeliste mit ein paar Titeln zusammenzustellen, musst Du lediglich auf "Amarok - Medien wiedergeben" klicken und anschließend mit Mehrfachauswahl die gewünschten Dateien zusammenstellen. Die fertige Liste erscheint dann in der rechten Spalte.
<maredebianum1> Balu: Ah, danke. Werde mich hoffentlich mit dem Rest zurechtfinden, wo das Wichtigste jetzt tut (und mehr als shuffle play brauche ich kaum). Aber da Amarok wohl Featuritis hat, gibt es sicher noch lohnende Entdeckungen...
<Balu> maredebianum1: Wiedergabelisten kann man dann abspeichern und sich damit eine schöne, nach Themen sortierte Wiedergabelistensammlung anlegen
<pog> kann eigentlich jede config in .?onfig stehen? Oder kommt es auf die jeweilige Software drauf an? ob direkt unter ../user gesucht wird?
<pog> das wäre jedenfalls gut, wenn die configs einer Installation nicht auf ebene der Userdaten stehen würden, fnde ich.
<pog> es stellt sich auf jeden Fall immer wieder die Frage, ob in einer Installation z.B. eine Homepartiton macht, oder den Storage dem User ins Home mountet :-)
<Etarius> abend … mal ne frage weiß einer ob das mit den qt-programmen noch behoben wird bei 1604, dass da die menüs doppelt sind?
<k1l> welches Problem genau?
<Etarius> na die menüs sind doppelt vorhanden, einmal in der leiste und einmal unter der leister des jeweiligen programmes
<k1l> welcher desktop?
<Etarius> unity
<k1l> welches qt program als beispiel?
<Etarius> vlc, krita-lime
<k1l> alos bei vlc hab ich hier nur oben im panel
<k1l> *also
<Etarius> ja das die menüs im vlc auftauchen ist bestimmt ein bug oder so… aber bei krita sind die ja immer da
<Etarius> bzw lass mal in die wiedergabeliste ein video und ein musikstück ohne videospur laufen nach beenden des jeweiligen stücks kommen aufeinmal die menüs zu tage :D 
<DaVu> Ich habe die Menüs bei VLC auch nur oben in der Leiste. Von daher ist alles wie erwartet und kein Bug
<Etarius> DaVu: ändert nichts daran das da ein bug ist :P
<DaVu> ja, dein Szenario kann ich gerade nicht testen
<DaVu> keine MP3 zur hand
<k1l> Etarius: irgendwelche fremdquellen?
<Etarius> dann schreib nicht so ein käse da wäre kein bug!
<Etarius> k1l: nein
<DaVu> o.0
<DaVu> ok, freundlichkeit geht gerade flöten
<DaVu> dann bin ich mal raus
<k1l> Etarius: was hast du in den systemmeinstellungen -> darstellung->verhalten -> zeige die menüs für ein fenster ausgewählt?
<Etarius> k1l: ja sind bei den jeweiligen fenstern gewählt
<k1l> ich hab da "in der menüleiste" ausgewählt
<Etarius> ja wie geschrieben … für das jeweilige fenster
<Etarius> "In der Titelleiste des Fensters"
<Etarius> k1l: ah mir fällt da noch ein, dass ich für krita-lime eine quelle hinzugefügt hatte, aber das ändert nichts an dem bug vom vlc, der schon vorher dar war
<k1l> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Etarius> http://termbin.com/dyvyh
<Amm0n> Etarius, lässt sich reproduzieren auf einem anderen Rechner oder mit einem neu erstellten Nutzer? Gab da mal einen bug, evt betrifft der ja auch noch 16.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu-qt/+bug/1436405
<k1l> bei vlc ist das wohl ein problem von vlc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1510624
<k1l> Etarius: und PPAs gehören nicht in die sources.list.
<Etarius> wohin dann? :)
<k1l> Etarius: in eigene files im sources.list.d ordner. so wie es auch die commands für die ppas anlegen
<Etarius> Amm0n: hört sich nach einem ähnlichen problem an …
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<christopher> join #ofono
<Fuchs> /
<christopher> Habs auch gecheckt
<Etarius> k1l: nun danke fürst erste … mal gucken ob ich das mit den sprachpaketen hinbekomme oder da auch noch hilfe brauche ;)
<Guest15238> hi, ich hab da ein kleines problem
<Guest15238> etwas unerfahren was selber kompilieren angeht
<Guest15238> Ahh, schon gut
<Etarius> so habe mal noch eine frage … gibts eine möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass ein programm oder generell irgendwelche programme einfachso was an den fraben(icc-einstellungen) ändern können? zb wenn ich wine benutzte kann es gut sein dass ein spiel bei dem ich das gamma ändere einfach mal das icc-profil eines monitors wieder auf die werkseinstellung springen läst
<bekks> Etarius: Nein, das kannst du nicht verhindern. Du kannst lediglich versuchen wine als anderer User zu starten.
<Etarius> achso :/ 
<Etarius> nun denn gute nacht allen
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-08
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> und schon wieder ist mir die kiste abgestürzt(
<janda> während ich die wiki gelesen habe
<janda> hab spamassassin instaled und beim amvis-new wird ein FQDN verlangt. muss ich da den hostname ändern on wie ist die virgehensweise?
<janda> +a
<janda> -on+oder
<janda> diese vertipper*gr*
<janda> -vi+vo
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich möchte, dass ein user über ne Art Verknüpfung im eigenen Home, Zugriff auf ein Unterverzeichnis im Home eines anderen Users hat. Wie stell ich sowas an?
<Blobb33> was mir da einfällt ist, sowas über nen mount zu erledigen, aber weis nicht ob das sinnvoll ist
<sdx23> Blobb33: das kann einfach ein Symlink sein, musst halt aufpassen, dass die Rechte richtig gesetzt sind (das schliesst alle Verzeichnisse im Pfad dorthin ein, die müssen +x fuer denjenigen haben).
<Blobb33> das hab ich versucht, also "ln -s /home/user1/asdf/  /home/user2/asdf
<Blobb33> da kommt nur zugriff auf asdf nicht möglich
<sdx23> siehe alles hinter "Symlink sein"
<sdx23> ls -alh /home ; ls -alh /home/user1 ; ls -alh /home/user1/asdf
<pog> moin
<Blobb33> sdx23: der user2 ist in der gruppe von user1,  home/user1/asdf hab ich als g+x markiert
<Blobb33> der fehler bei ln bleibt der gleiche
<Blobb33> home/user1 ist auch g+x
<tuor> I meen #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tuor> O mann, ich hab den chat heute nicht im Griff. Sorry für den spam.
<gkm> hi
<gkm> was ist den mit Audacious los? Geht gar nicht mehr
<gkm> WARNING strpool.cc:233
<gkm> audacious geht nix mehr
<gkm> ?
<k1l_> wie wo was warum welcher error?
<tadeus2> Hallo, ich möchte auf einem Ubuntuserver mit iptables erreichen, dass der ganze Server zwar für jeden erreichbar ist, aber gewisse Ports nur bestimmte IP Adressen erreichbar sein sollen. Wie stell ich sowas an? 
<tadeus2> Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit schon ein Skript gebastelt bei dem ich zuerst den ganzen INPUT auf DROP setze und dann die einzelnen IPs mit ACCEPT freigebe. Funktioniert auch alles, siehe hier: http://pastebin.com/aiA4BScn Ich müsste jetzt den generellen DROP am Anfang nur für bestimmte Ports definieren und anschließend mit dem ACCEPT wieder freigeben. Weiß jemand wie sowas funktioniert? Oder evtl ne alternative Lösung?
<koegs> tadeus2: ufw versucht es einem da einfacher zu machen
<koegs> Und üblicherweise werden die Regeln top down gelesen, also erst die allow und am Ende die drop all
<koegs> Wird aber wahrscheinlich in nem Script egal sein, ich finds nur einfacher zu lesen und auf echten Firewalls wird das meist so gehandhabt 
<tadeus2> koegs, danke ich teste mal ufw
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-09
<Lengsdorfer> hallo? jemand da?
<fford> jupp
<Lengsdorfer> OK, ich bastel hier an Ubuntu Mate rum. Ich habe 'nachträglich' eine Platte mit entsprechendem fstab eintrag gemountet. alles funktioniert. Nun hat der Desktop so Hotplug symbole und der Dateimanger (caja) zeigt das Ding als Gerät an. Verantwortlich  ist wohl  gfvs. Wie sagt man dem gvfs, dass er das nicht tun soll?
<fford> ich habe für dich gegooglet und nichts gefunden
<Lengsdorfer> thx. gegoogelt hab  ich auch schon, aber irgendwie wusst ich nicht so richtig wie. 
<Lengsdorfer> ich habs:  man fügt in der Laufwerksverwaltung die Option 'x-gvfs-hide'  hinzu
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: unter Xfce geht man rechts auf den Desktop und dort auf "Schreibtischeinstellungen".. hoffe ähnlich einfach ist es auch für Mate
<nagetier> allerdings würde es dann wohl immer noch caja anzeigen
<Lembert> Guten Morgen, ich starte über die /etc/rc.local beim Bootvorgang ein Skript. Wie stell ich es an, dass dieses Skript nicht unter root sondern einem anderen Benutzer läuft?
<geser> es in rc.local per "su" starten
<Lengsdorfer> nagetier:  Ich mutmaße, dass man da bei Schreibtischeinstellungen ALLE Laufwerkspiktogramme  an- und abstellen kann. Das wäre nicht das gewünschte. trotzdem thx
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> hmm, habe gerade nen memtest86 durchgeführt ohne fehler. doch macht es mich stutzig dass mein AMD dual-coere processor nicht genutzt wird. "CORE# : SMP disabled". wie kann ich das ändern?
<r4f0> moinmoin
<janda> so weit ich weiss muss im kernel "SMP=1" stehen. muss ich da selbst einen kernel bauen?
<janda> im 16.04
<stevieh> öh, memtest86 ist doch ein eigener "kernel" oder was auch immer?
<musca> janda: Die Option ist für NUMA-Architekturen.
<janda> d.h. ich den dual-core nicht nutzen?
<janda> +kann
<musca> ja, aber beim Memtest ist die Langsamkeit des Speichers die Bremse, nicht die CPU.
<janda> ok, thx
<musca> hier steht der Grund für SMP bei NUMA gleich in den ersten zwei Sätzen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-Uniform_Memory_Access
<janda> ok, verstanden
<doev> Hallo, würde gerne mit mysql in mein home verzeichnis schreiben, aber bekomme ein permission denied. In Apparmor habe ich zwei Einträge gesetzt: /home/doev/ rw und /home/doev/** rwk
<doev> bekomme trotzdem ein Permission denied.
<stevieh> darf der user unter dem mysql läuft denn in dein home schreiben?
<doev> ja, habe mysql als benutzer im HOME gestartet.
<stevieh> du selbst hast den mysqld gestartet?
<doev> nein ... achso
<stevieh> wobei ich mich mit dem apparmor zeugse gar nicht auskenne.
<sdx23> doev: der muss auch +x auf dem gesamten Pfad haben, um dorthin zu kommen.
<doev> ja, das wars.
<doev> danke
<doev> daran habe ich gar niccht gedacht.
<doev> was wäre denn der saubere Weg? Gibt es eine Gruppe für mein HOME in die ich mysqld hinzufügen könnte?
<stevieh> anders rum: wieso und was soll mysql in dein Home schreiben können?
<doev> csv export, z.B.
<stevieh> aber das geht doch, wenn du mysql als du selbst aufrufst?
<nagetier> warum nimmt man dann nicht ein unterverzeichnis?
<doev> ich rufe den mysql-client ja als ich selbst auf.
<nagetier> wie /home/doev/csv
<doev> ging aber erst, wenn ich die Rechte gegeben habe.
<stevieh> doev: und trotzdem kann der nicht in dein Home schreiben?
<doev> müsste doch der ganze weg zum unterverzeichnis die Rechte haben.
<nagetier> oder gar /var/local/csv
<doev> stevieh: ja, komisch.
<stevieh> ne, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das ist zwar schon wieder 15-20 Jahre her, aber das ging mal ;-)
<nagetier> doev: es müsste NUR das csv die rechte haben
<sdx23> die Datei braucht +rw, der Pfad +x
<doev> in ein Unterverzeichnis macht er es nicht. Könnte aber auch an mysql liegen, der darf nur in /home/doev
<sdx23> (wenn die Datei nicht existiert, braucht das enthaltende Verzeichnis +rw)
<stevieh> hängt das alles mit apparmor zusammen?
<Lembert> Hallo ich möchte, dass User2 auf ein Unterverzeichnis von User1 zugreifen kann. Das wollte ich so lösen. User2 ist in der Gruppe von User1. In dem Unterverzeichniss /home/user1/asdf und /home/user2/asdf hat sind die Rechte rwxrwxr-x vergeben. Anschließend hab ich ein "mount --bind /home/user1/asdf /home/user2/asdf ausgeführt". Das macht er auch alles ohne Fehler, aber der mount erscheint...
<Lembert> ...nicht. Wo liegt da mein Fehler?
<leszek> Lembert: warum mit mount bind etwas versuchen, dass mit ln -s genauso gut gehen sollte
<Lembert> leszek, da über vsftp auf dieses Verzeichnis zugegriffen werden sollte, bringt mir ln nichts soweit ich weiß
<Lembert> jedenfalls hab ich die Variante schon vor längerer Zeit versucht
<leszek> es gibt also zu dem mount --bind keine Fehlermeldung ? Auch nicht in dmesg/journalctl ?
<Lembert> leszek: dmesg ist leer und journalctl gibts bei mir nicht
<leszek> dmesg leer ? oO muss ein sehr seltsam konfiguriertes Ubuntu Server zeugs sein, wenn nicht mal dmesg ne ausgabe liefert
<Lembert> hm ein frisch installiertes Ubuntu Server 16/04 lts
<krawall> wie kann ich das vorinstallierte amazon ding bei ubuntu 16.04 deinstallieren?
<jokrebel> krawall: Hab grad kein 16.04 laufen, sollte aber ü ber die Einstellungen machbar sein. Ich boote mal schnell eines. Moment
<jokrebel> bin gleich wieder da
<jokrebel> krawall: Einstellungen - Sicherheit und Datenschutz - Suche -> "Auch online Suchergebnisse verarbeiten" auf AUS
<krawall> hab es ausgestellt, die anwendung ist aber immer noch installiert
<jokrebel> ach Du meinst das Symbol links? Rechtsklick - aus Starter entfernen
<k1l_> unity-webapps-common entfernen. entfernt aber noch ein paar sachen mit.
<krawall> nee nee, würde gern das programm komplett deinstallieren, aus prinzip. hab es nicht mehr im starter, aber eben noch auf dem rechner
<k1l_> es ist kein eigenes programm. es ist teil der webapps.
<krawall> ok
<krawall> dann lass ich es
<krawall> danke euch
<jokrebel> Kann man aus einem Eingabefeld einer Website bei Chromium die gespeicherten Einträge auch selektiv wieder los werden?
<k1l_> musste in den einstellungen von chromium gucken
<jokrebel> Ich finde da "Browserdaten löschen" - Autofill Formulardaten - 11 Vorschläge ... kann die dann aber wohl nur entweder alle oder keinen zum Löschen markieren
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: unter ff geht ein simples löschen mit der Entfernen-Taste, wenn der Eintrag markiert ist.
<jokrebel> Ich will aber ja nur bestimmte (nicht mehr relevante Einträge und Fehleingaben) loswerden. Und ich hab auch ziemlich sicher mehr als insgesamt 11 Einträge in den verschiedenen Websites wo was auszufüllen ist.
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Ja so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung. Nur bei Chromium klappt das leider nicht
<jokrebel> AH! http://superuser.com/questions/175250/how-to-remove-one-or-all-auto-complete-text-entries-in-chrome - Shift+Entfernen geht ;-)
<neoX> com
<foxpalace> sacht mal - wie doof ist systemd ;)
<tilt> ich weiss es nicht
<sash_> Gar nicht so doof, finde ich. Was isn dein Problem?
<foxpalace> guck mal ...
<foxpalace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17153880/
<foxpalace> witzisch ;)
<tilt> :)
<tilt> sie haben mich um ein wunder gebeten. das wunder heisst SystemD.
<foxpalace> verdammt - ich nutze lowercase ;)))
<foxpalace> hihihihi - ist halt redhat-dreck ;)
<sash_> Jo, funktioniert bei mir auch problemlos. Was sagen denn die Logs?
<sash_> Apache Logs und Journal.
<foxpalace> was sollen die sagen, wenn dein apache läuft ;)))
<sash_> Läuft ja anscheinend nicht, laut ps ax. Oder heißt der Prozess anders? httpd bspw.? Was sagt netstat?
<foxpalace> -tulpen zeigt mir kein port 80 - wie gesagt: systemd sagt läuft ... läuft aber nciht
<sash_> Ja, deswegen Apache Logs oder journalctl ansehen.
<foxpalace> apache-logs KANN nix kommen - er fährt nicht hoch - journalctl zeigt auch nichts
<foxpalace> für mich wird apache vom f u c k systemd nicht angesprochen - sonst hätte ich logs
<Frickelpit> ruf die IP im Browser auf, dann siehste ob apache läuft.
<foxpalace> der meint es läuft, kümmert sich um dinge, die ihn gar nichts angehen, hauptsache wichtig
<k1l_> was für ein ubuntu ist das überhaupt?
<foxpalace> 16.04
<k1l_> apache aus den normalen quellen?
<k1l_> (exited) sagt doch, dass er beendet wurde, oder? haste die configs gecheckt? das apache log geguckt?
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-10
<Brot321> Hallo, ich habe vorhin meinen Ubuntuserver im Recoverymode gestartet und wollte die Einträge der crontab sichten. Diese sind aber nicht in der /etc/crontab vorhanden? Wo befinden die sich? Vorhin hab ich noch was von /var/spool/cron/crontabs gelesen, da ist aber auch nichts. Im normalbetrieb wurden die Einträge mit crontab -e gemacht. Wo kann ich noch suchen? 
<jokrebel> Brot321: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/in-welche-datei-wird-crontab-e-gespeichert/ hast Du schon gelesen und hat nichts geholfen?
<Brot321> jokrebel der thread weist mich auch auf die  /var/spool/cron/crontabs 
<Brot321> das Verzeichnis ist vorhanden, aber keine Dateien drin
<jokrebel> Aber Du hast sicher cronjobs angelegt welche auch korrekt abgespeichert wurden und auch funktionieren?
<Brot321> Ja hab ich, da waren mehrere Einträge drin
<jokrebel> ach die waren schon sicher genau dort drin gestanden und sind nun weg?
<Brot321> in welcher Datei die genau waren weis ich nicht. Ich hab durch den User nur crontab -e ausgeführt
<Brot321> um das zu editieren
<jokrebel> versehentlich "crontab -r" ausgeführt?
<Brot321> nicht das ich wüsste, .bash_history weis davon auch nichts
<jokrebel> schau mal ob Dir https://www.cc-community.net/threads/crontab-weg.74251/ vielleicht helfen kann
<jokrebel> oder pack das Backup aus ;-)
<Brot321> ich guck mal
<Brot321> danke schon mal
<fford_> Brot321: befindet sich /var vielleicht auf einer extra Partition die noch gemountet werden muss?
<Brot321> nein, nur home ist ausgelagert
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> re
<Matze202> hi, ich habe folgendes Problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17166518/
<Matze202> /dev/sda6 wird scheinbar nicht mehr gefunden
<Matze202> einen großteil der mir bekannten Befehle sind in der /bin/sh nicht mehr verfügbar
<Matze202> help bringt auch nur die erklärung über . und : und fsck -a oder -p bringen auch nur die erste Zeile des im paste stehenden
<LetoThe2nd> /dev/sda6 wird wunderbar gefunden, braucht nur ne dateisystemüberprüfung.
<LetoThe2nd> steht ja auch da :-)
<LetoThe2nd> wie wärs mit "fsck /dev/sda6"
<Matze202> sorry mein englisch ist ganz schlecht
<Matze202> ich probiers mal
<Matze202> ahhh er macht was, gibt viel zu fixen
<Matze202>  /dev/sda6 xxxx/xxxxxx files (0.3% non cantigeguous), xxxx/xxxxxx blocks 
<Matze202> kam zum schluss
<Matze202> soll ich vor dem neustart noch was machen?
<LetoThe2nd> mei wenn er durchgekommen ist, probiers halt mal. kommt dann schon raus :-)
<Matze202> hätte ja sein können, das man dann vielleicht noch was vorsorgliches durchlaufen lässt
<Matze202> aber er hat gestartet ;) super danke dir ;)
<Matze202> als neuling hat man halt leider oft angst, was falsch zu machen, sonst wäre ich vielleicht auch irgendwann darauf gekommen ;) Daher danke ich dir nochmal sehr für die schnelle Antwort
<LetoThe2nd> schön wenns geklappt hat :)
<Matze202> kannst du mir vielleicht noch nen tip geben, wodurch sowas passieren kann? sind das eventuell defekte sektoren oder ähnliches?
<nagetier> Matze202: das kann passieren wenn der Rechner nicht wie vorgesehen heruntergefahren wird. Üblicherweise läuft dann ein fsck aber automatisch durch.
<LetoThe2nd> .. ausser die fehler sind zu schwerwiegend.
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> Matze202: Setze dich da mal mit auseinander - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<Matze202> danke für die info, ich habe seit paar monaten, das das ubuntu sich gelegentlich aus irgendwelchen anwendungen heraus abmelden, wenn ich irgendwelche funktionen ausführe
<Matze202> diesmal war es das erste mal, das er mich nicht nur abmeldete, sondern komplett neustartete
<nagetier> Es wirft dich dann zurück in den Anmeldebildschirm?
<tilt> das problem habe ich auch - mein computer macht auch immer irgendwas, wenn ich irgendwelche funktionen ausführe
<tilt> Matze202: hast du mal das RAM gecheckt?
<Matze202> nagetier: genau, nur diesmal startete er zum ersten mal komplett neu ohne runterzufahren
<tilt> Matze202: klingt nach einem RAM fehler
<nagetier> Matze202: was tilt sagt sollte erledigt werden
<Matze202> nagetier: tilt: den ram habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber werde ich gleich mal machen, danke euch ;)
<nagetier> wenn dort alles ok ist, mit 'dmesg -T' den passenden Zeitraum kontrollieren
<tilt> mit dem RAM test muss man wirklich eine weile draufhalten
<tilt> und es ist keine garantie, dass alles iO ist, nur weil der das zB nach 60 minuten immer noch behauotet
<nagetier> den kann man gut mal eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen
<tilt> definitiv, ja
<Matze202> sollte man unbedingt den memtest machen oder kann man auch getrost nen test im laufenden betrieb machen?
<nagetier> wobei sich hier gravierende Fehler immer recht schnell gezeigt haben
<tilt> Matze202: im laufenden betrieb macht keinen sinn
<tilt> Matze202: dann kann er ausgerechnet die speicherbereiche nicht testen, die sich die anwendungen holen
<tilt> Matze202: die kiste muss richtig offline und in den RAM tester gebootet
<tilt> Matze202: ist schon nervig :)
<Matze202> schade, ich dachte das diese eventuell durch andere zwischenzeitlich ausgelagert würden um dann auch getestet werden könnten
<Matze202> da werde ich das kommende nacht mal machen
<Matze202> denn 16gb werden bestimmt paar stunden dauern
<tilt> nagetier: ich hatte im frühjahr einen, den 3,5 stunden memtest nicht gezeigt hatten
<nagetier> Achte auch darauf die Kiste innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen laufen zu haben, Übertaktete Rechner zeigen solche Probleme auch mal ganz gerne
<nagetier> tilt: ja, kann vorkommen
<tilt> dass es überhaupt ein RAM defekt war, weiss ich nurm weil tausch des RAMs das problem behoben hat :)
<tilt> da ist ECC halt klar im vorteil
<Matze202> nagetier: also ich habe den nicht übertacktet, da muss ich mal schnüffeln, ob ich anzeichen finde, ob er getaktet wurde, denn ich habe den gebraucht geholt
<nagetier> Matze202: lass den memtest erst einmal so laufen, ansonsten solltest du dich mit dem Einstellungen im BIOS auseinandersetzen.. oder das halt direkt angehen, wenn das Wissen dazu vorhanden ist.
<nagetier> default Werte setzen und neu einstellen wäre schon ratsam, wenn man nicht weiß, was der Vorbesitzer da gedreht hat
<Matze202> nagetier: jupp, thx
<Matze202> tilt: aber ram wechseln macht mom mein Geldbeutel nicht mit, leider
<Matze202> tilt: ich geh mal davon aus, das du den ECC Error Correcting Code meinst
<nagetier> Das ist nur in seltenen Fällen nötig, ich gehe davon aus das tilt da alle Register zuvor gezogen hat und Probleme immer noch auftauchten
<tilt> so war es
<nagetier> natürlich :)
<tilt> OS neuinstallation, tiefes debugging auf software-ebene - aber memtest eben nicht lang genug
<Matze202> mom tele
<janda> muss spamassassin die adressen der "whitelist from" und "blacklist from" mitgeben. kennt jmd die adressen? 
<Matze202> tilt: nagetier: danke euch, ich lass mich überraschen ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: noch abschließend.. ich würde mir zuvor das BIOS ansehen, erst dann den Test machen.. falls Fehler ausgegeben werden und dort Werte eindeutig unpassend waren, macht man es noch einmal, sprich, wieder eine Nacht.
<Matze202> nagetier: danke dir, soll ich da eigentlich nur auf die Arbeitsspeicher sachen im BIOS schaun oder mehr bzw. alles betrachten?
<nagetier> Matze202: schau dir alles an
<Matze202> nagetier: ok ;) da hab ich was zu tun ;) zum glück konnte ich es auf deutsch einstellen ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: bei Fragen kannst mich auch gerne im Query anschreiben.. Fragen und Antworten dazu werden hier nicht gerne gesehen
<nagetier> Matze202: das ist IMHO nicht so gut, da man dann kaum Antworten im Netz findet
<Matze202> nagetier: welches Query meinste?
<nagetier> Matze202: du kannst hier einen Nick wählen und den direkt anschreiben.. aber erst wenn man zuvor fragte
<nagetier> Matze202: so wird der eigentliche Support zu Ubuntu nicht mit anderen Themen überflutet
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, wer gestern meinen 'Beitrag' zu gemounteten Platten gelesen hat: Man muss in fstab 'default,comment=x-gvfs-hide' eintragen. Ohne 'comment=' klappt nicht, bzw. lässt die Maschine nicht vernünftig booten
<geser> ist das ein 16.04 Ubuntu? systemd erwartet, dass Einträge in fstab gemountet werden können, sofern sie nicht "nofail" als Option gesetzt haben
<nsodsi> Hallo
<nsodsi> Ich habe mal irgendwann ein windows spiel mit wine installiert. Und nun wieder gelöscht. Wenn ich jetzt bei Gnome 3 oben links in die Ecke gehe und den Namen eintippe erscheint das noch als Ergebnis. Klick ich drauf wirds natürlich nicht gefunden. Möglicherweise habe ich da irghendwie irgendwo nen Link erzeugt weiß aber nicht mehr wo. Hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich wie ich es wieder los werde? System Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<leszek> nsodsi: schau mal in ~/.local/share/applications nach. Wine legt da meist die .desktop dateien zu den windows programmen ab
<nsodsi> leszek: perfekt hat geklappt danke!
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen, irgendwie versteh ich die exclude-Pattern von tar nicht. Ich habe folgendes versucht:
<bytecounter> tar -cvj  --exclude="zend_cache"  -f /mnt/backup/test.tar.bz2 /var/www/test
<bytecounter> Und trotzdem ist zend_cache nachher im Archiv
<bytecounter> Auch, wenn ich den kompletten (absoluten oder relativen) Pfad zu zend_cache angebe, es landet trotzdem im tar-Archiv..
<bytecounter> Wie muss das korrekt ausschauen?
<leszek> bytecounter: was ist wenn du zend_cache in eine exclude.list reinsteckst und tar mit -X exclude.list aufrufst ? Außerdem habe ich mal erlebt das ein leerzeichen zuviel am ende oder mitten drinnen bei tar zu merkwürdigem verhalten führen
<bytecounter> Leerzeichen...das könnte sein. Ich bau die excludes aus einem Array auf
<bytecounter> Obwohl die Pfadnamen ja in Anführungszeichen stehen. Aber ich teste das mal
<bytecounter> So, nu kommen wir der Sache näher...
<bytecounter> Wenn unterhalb des Pfades, der als exclude angegeben ist, Dateien sind, die bestimmte Zeichen beinhalten (Vermutung Bindestrich), funktioniert es nicht
<bytecounter> Aber das ist ja Mist. 
<bytecounter> Ne, das ist es auch nicht..nun nimmt er zend_cache plötzlich doch mit..ich seh keinen Unterschied, aber irgendwo muss ja einer sein :/
<bytecounter> Der einzige Unterschied: Geb ich es direkt ein, klappt es. Werden die exclude-Parameter über Variablen zusammengebaut, klappt es nicht..wo auch immer der Unterschied liegt..
<bytecounter> Mit einer --exclude-from scheint es zu klappen. Danke für Deine Hilfe!
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-11
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> problem: ädere gerade den hostname in der /etc/hostname. dann habe ich in der /etc/hosts den FQDN und den hostname gesetzt.
<janda> beim ausführen von "service hostname restart" bringt er mir: "ailed to restart hostname.service: Unit hostname.service is masked.". was mache ich da falsch/fehlt?
<janda> +F
<janda> im 16.04
<janda> habs mit root-rechten + vim gemacht;)
<janda> irgendwie scheint das mit der fritz.box zusammen zu hängen weil er mir bei hostname -f "jan-MS-7309.fritz.box" bringt
<janda> ok, hat sich erledigt. wollte es machen weil amavisd-new nicht voö
<janda> -voö
<janda> vollständig installiert werden konnte. nun hat es doch geklappt;)
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> moin
<janda> versuche gerade wie hier beschrieben: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Amavis-Spam-Virenfilter/ postfix zu bearbeiten, doch die /etc/postfix/master.cf lässt sich nicht editieren. jmd ne idee warum nicht?
<janda> mit vim u root-rechten;)
<jokrebel> was läuft hier falsch? Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jokrebel> dadurch bleibt der Bildschirm jetzt immer an
<Frickelpit> Kontext?
<jokrebel> machte grade ein paar Updates (auch ein neuer Kernel war dabei). Seither geht der Bildschirm nicht mehr wie gewohnt (nach einer unbenutzten Zeit) aus. Die Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn ich die Energieverwaltung versuche zu öffnen.
<jokrebel> Linux LAPold 3.13.0-88-generic #135-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 21:10:37 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Frickelpit> reboot gemacht nach dem Kernel-Update?
<jokrebel> Ubuntu 14.04.4 (bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob LXDE oder XFCE)
<jokrebel> klar
<jokrebel> soll ich nochmal?
<Frickelpit> Nein, sind ja nicht bei einem anderen System hier. ;)
<jokrebel> nochmal in nen älteren Kernel booten?
<Frickelpit> Damit könntest du zumindest den Kernel als mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschließen
<jokrebel> ich glaub ich mach das mal zum gegenprüfen
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten im log nachschauen, welche Pakete aktualisiert wurden und dann systematisch rangehen.
<jokrebel> na toll! autoremove hat _alle_ früheren bereits entfernt :-/
<jokrebel> "kann keine Verbindung mit der Energievervaltung für Xfce herstellen" ist übrigens die Überschrift der geposteten Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche die Energieverwaltung zu öffnen.
<jokrebel> komisch - ich dachte eigentlich LXDE installiert zu haben
<jokrebel> kann man unter LXDE trotzdem den Powermanager von Xfce benutzen?
<fford> Google meint ja
<jokrebel> noja - ich pack mal den 3.13.0.86 nochmal drauf und teste nochmal - bis gleich
<jokrebel> na suupi! Da geht jetzt die Maus nicht mehr 
<jokrebel> Monitor geht zwar nun wieder aus (leider bleibt aber die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an) aber nun mag weder Touchpad noch Maus....
<jokrebel> wenn ich nur noch wüsste, was ich da vor langer Zeit wo fummeln musste um das Backlight auch nach ein paar Minuten deaktiviert zu bekommen.
<jokrebel> Huch? Nun geht plötzlich alles wieder (auch mit dem aktuellen Kernel) - sowohl Monitor aus als auch Backlight off...sehr komisch
<strohalm> jokrebel: bei den DE die power settings des DE
<uniCAT> Kennt jemand eine gängige Alternative zum Freemind (mappingprogramm)?
<uniCAT> und ist tar.gz ein Linux format?
<uniCAT> (freemind-src-1.0.1.tar.gz)
<Balu> uniCAT: tar.gz ist definitiv ein Linux-Datei-Format, nämlich ein mit tar erstelltes Archiv, das anschließend mit gzip komprimiert wurde
<fford> Ich habe für dich gegooglet und folgende URLs gefunden: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mind_Map/ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar/ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gzip/
<uniCAT> fford, sehr lieb von Dir.. thx
<Balu> uniCAT: ein tar.gz-file wir mit "tar -zf <datei.tar.gz" ausgepackt
<uniCAT> Balu, thx
<Balu> sorry, muss natürlich "tar -xzf <datei.tar.gz" heissen
<k1l> oder man installiert einfach das program aus den quellen. wenn ubuntu schon den service anbietet.
<volker_> hallo
<r4f0> huhu leute :) kurze frage: hab grad bei nem freund ubuntu 16.04 installiert, weil sein windows im arsch ist und er die daten braucht.. leider ist nach dem post installation trigger, also beim aufräumen der akku leer gewesen.. wenn er den laptop dann hochfährt müsste alles funktionieren oder?
<volker_> ich hatte damals voreilig ubuntu 16.04lts installiert über update-manager -d
<volker_> kann ich mittlerweile auf die richtige ubuntu 16.04lts upgraden? wenn ja wie?
<k1l> volker_: die developer version wird immer die richtige version wenn man die updats fährt
<pintman> r4f0, das wird es ausprobieren müssen. Gut es das Verfahren jedenfalls nicht.
<r4f0> i know.. aber hatte keine zeit und er kein kabel ^^ also grub ist durch und post installation trigger is auch durch.. wie gesagt nur das aufräumen is nich ganz durch
<r4f0> von meinem verständnis der distro her müsste es klappen wenn der post install trigger durch ist.. 
<volker_> was komisch ist,,,der kernel 4.x wird installiert,,,es läuft aber der 3.x Kernel...wieso?
<k1l> volker_: "lsb_release -d | nc termbin.com 9999"
<volker_> moment
<k1l> volker_: und ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<volker_> und jetzt?
<k1l> die urls, die rauskommen bitt hier zeigen
<volker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17209516/
<volker_> sorry-zu schnell
<volker_> die kernel 4.x werden installiert und bei dist-upgrade wird dann immer später angezeigt, das diese eigentlich nicht benötigt werden.
<k1l> howly mowly sind das viele PPAs.
<k1l> bitte noch ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> und die ausgabe von "uname -a" kannste direkt hier reinkopieren. ist nur eine zeile
<volker_> http://termbin.com/rvrl
<volker_> volker@Ubuntu-Kutschka:~$ uname -a
<volker_> Linux Ubuntu-Kutschka 3.19.0-54-generic #60~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 3 10:52:57 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<volker_> mittlerweile komme ich super zurecht mit Ubuntu-will nichts mehr anderes--aber stellenweise wie hier bin ich leider noch überfordert
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<volker_> mom
<volker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17209805/
<volker_> da passt schon was nicht,oder?
<k1l> ja, das ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/rawstudio/ppa/ubuntu gibt es seit 14.10 nicht mehr
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<volker_> ok,,die 4er kernel wurden jetzt entfernt
<k1l> volker_: er will da nur den vorletzten 4.4er kernel entfernen. nicht den letzte. der letzte ist der 4.4.0-24
<volker_> ah ok
<k1l> du hast da eh noch einen 4.5er kernel manuell reingeballert inst system
<volker_> ...unbemerkt..keine Ahnung wie
<volker_> ich nehm erstmal das rawstudio raus
<k1l> nee, unbemerkt nicht. den hast du schon selber da installiert
<k1l> zeig mal ein "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<volker_> http://termbin.com/sirs
<k1l> sudo apt purge linux-image-3.19.0-54-generic linux-image-3.19.0-50-generic linux-image-4.5.1-040501-generic
<volker_> und was ist mit dem 3.19.0-50 kernel,,,den auch weg?
<volker_> sorry .54 meinte ich
<k1l> ja was willst du denn mit dem 14.10er kernel
<k1l> aso, jo
<k1l> linux-image-3.19.0-54-generic 
<volker_> also gut, du kennst dich zum Glück aus.
<volker_> und wie weiter?
<volker_> jetzt einen Neustart?
<k1l> alles durch? dann mal "sudo update-grub"
<volker_> ok
<volker_> fertig
<k1l> noch mal ein "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<volker_> http://termbin.com/xeod
<k1l> gut, reboot und dann ist gut
<volker_> super, ich komm dann nochmal hier,,vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe-ist ja nicht das erste mal.
<Schlawiner> Hallo, ich möchte gerne die Kalendereinträge (evtl. auch Kontakte) vom Android (Fairphone SP2) mit beispielsweise Thunderbird (Lightning) auf Ubuntu (14.04 LTS) ohne WEB (somit auch kein Google) synchronisieren. Dies könnte beispielsweise durchs WLAN, Bluetooth oder USB Kabel gehen. ownCloud (oder besser nextcloud?) wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit. Es soll noch so "Zeugs" geben wie: Radicale, 
<Schlawiner> Baikal, DAVdroid usw. geben. Welchen (möglichst einfachen und zukunftsfähigen) Weg bzw. Tools usw. emfpehlt Ihr - worauf soll ich achten? (Sollte die Thematik hier im chan falsch plaziert sein, bin ich dankbar für die Nennung des richtigen chans).
<k1l> wenn du nicht google nutzen willst, dann brauchst du einen eigenen service, der das für dich macht. das übersteigt aber die fähigkeiten der meisten user
<k1l> owncloud hatte da wohl was für. gibt auch einen sack voll anderer programme
<Schlawiner> *nickt* - nextCloud scheint "besser" zu sein, da der entwickler von ownCload weg ist und nun selber nextCloud macht - sofern ich richtig informiert bin
<Schlawiner> und wenn es anfangs zu komplex ist - ok ✔ dann muss ich mich da wohl "reinbeissen"
<Schlawiner> ich möchte nur nicht in die falsche Richtung "laufen"
<ente_> Hab mein Ubuntu komplett auf Englisch, würde aber gerne gnucash auf deutsch starten. Übers Terminal gehts mit "LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8 LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 gnucash". Jemand ne Idee, wie man beim Klick im Launcher auf die gnucash.desktop die Umgebungsvariablen setzen kann?
<k1l> gib mal nextcloud noch ein paar wochen/monate bis die sich sortiert haben
<Schlawiner> ok ✔ k1l - danke für die Unterstützung - ich denke ich iprobeire es dann mit nextCloud
<mint> sorry will storen ist das hier support 
<jokrebel> ja, aber für Ubuntu nicht für Mint ;-)
<mint> denk mal das i.o ist wenn mint heist oder soll anderen 
<mint> ist glaub besser 
<mint> da gibt so befehl . zum nickname wechseln 
<jokrebel> mint: Wenn Du nur so heist, aber trotzdem Ubuntu nutzt ist das natürlich kein Problem ;-)
<mint> lxde xfce verbrauchen doch weniger ram cpu 
<jokrebel> so grob; ja
<mint> ich weiss nicht ob das hioer schreiben soll hab trusty thar . glaub ich zumindest . 
<mint> wie geht nochmal der befehl zum name wechselt passt nicht 
<mint> oder verwechsel ich jetzt was kde gnome 3 gnome 2 xfce lxde hab 2.0 ghz athlon 64 32000 . + m
<Amm0n>  /nick deinneuernick
<netuser245> 1.5 gb bloss alter model .
<netuser245> ups 
<Amm0n> netuser245, xfce oder lxde sollten da die richtige Wahl sein
<netuser245> kde lauft auch abe so wie schmier labben sorry ist hab cd angeschaut 
<Amm0n> hä?
<netuser245> ja ist so 
<netuser245> es lauft langsamaber gebootet bekomm ich es 
<netuser245> egal lts version  und ein s das ohne entwicklung noch steckt ubuntu 
<netuser245> also alle s unter version . was weiss ich sag du mir ich halt nerviger blooder anfanger 
<netuser245> xfce ubuntu wo gut ist für windo . wechesl 
<netuser245> knoppix gehort nicht zur gruuppe 
<Amm0n> google translator?
<Amm0n> versteh nur Bahnhof
<netuser245> alte hardware also xfce oder lxde . weil die wenig cpu ram verbrauchen zweiten suche einsteiger ubuntu für anfger dritte ein für wechsler vieren gibst tausende 
<nagetier> netuser245: wenn der Rechner jetzt stabil läuft, dann nimm LXDE, ansonsten kannst du mit den 1.5GB RAM nicht mehr machen als es booten. Allein ein Browser nimm sich heute gut und gerne mal 1GB RAM.
<netuser245> der rechner lauft  xfce 
<nagetier> Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann lass es doch so?
<nagetier> Xfce ist schon arg grenzwertig bei 1.5GB
<netuser245> das war bist jetzt das besste ich habe die versionen nicht erkannt . habe alles aus mageria . fedora debian ist auch gut 
<netuser245> ja hab baer ubuntu 64 bit hier glaub 15.04 
<nagetier> Nimm eine Distribution wo dir auch der Support zusagt.
<netuser245> lts 
<netuser245> long 
<nagetier> das wird dann 14.04 oder 16.04 sein
<netuser245> klar .
<nagetier> 15.04 ist keine LTS
<netuser245> lts 
<netuser245> wil kein in der entwicklung weil anfanger bin will ein das auch dicht ist wie das hier das merk schon . 
<netuser245> was will mit einen ohne dicht packet 
<netuser245> lts . oder xp oder was . lts dead support 
<nagetier> Nimm ein aktuelles Lubuntu 16.04, und dann schon eher die 32bit Version.. 
<netuser245> ob wooll ich 64 bit auch drauf hauen kann 32 bit oder  
<nagetier> Ja, die 64Bit Programme verwenden aber mehr Arbeitsspeicher
<nagetier> Und der Rechner wird niemals mehr RAM bekommen als er jetzt hat
<netuser245> ich xubuntu core ihr laufen und der browser ist nicht gegangen ich hab gedacht werd verrruckt 
<jokrebel> wer is hier dicht?
<nagetier> netuser245: nimm die Version - cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<netuser245> xubuntu  core 15.04 
<netuser245> 32 bit 
<netuser245> okay 
<jokrebel> 15.04 ist doch schon End of life dachte ich
<netuser245> im forum ist meine hardware hinterlegt
<netuser245> debian 8.1 xfce ist auch gut gerannt auf jeden xfce 
<jokrebel> jo - schon seit Februar
<netuser245> das lubuntu gibst doch in der version odeer verwechsel ich was 
<jokrebel> Lubuntu gab und gibt es in jedere Version. Aktuell sollte man aber 14.04 LTS oder 16.04 oder mindestens 15.10 nutzen
<netuser245> was will dann mit 14.04 
<jokrebel> und selbst 15.10 endet schon nächsten Monat den Support
<netuser245> lts  
<netuser245> sind nur die zwei 
<jokrebel> 14.04 ist ein LTS und wird noch länger unterstützt.
<netuser245> so oderr 
<nagetier> netuser245: nimm die, die ich nannte.
<netuser245> okay 
<netuser245> kann denn link nicht offnen warum das jetzt 
<nagetier> netuser245: das klappt hier problemlos, es wird dir direkt der Download angeboten.
<netuser245> okay hab rein geknallt weiss  nicht was gerade gemacht habe aber grass für anfanger wie mich
<nagetier> netuser245: Du hattest die anderen Versionen auch selber installiert?
<jokrebel> grade als Anfänger sollte man nicht "Gras reinknallen" *duck*
<netuser234> hat gerade alles raus gehauen 
<netuser234> . voll absturt 
<netuser234> war mein fehler 
<netuser234> ja stimmt 
<netuser234> sag mal kennst du mein beitrage 
<netuser234> kommt mir so vor 
<netuser234> kannst du denn link nochmal posten geht sorry 
<nagetier> cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<netuser234> danke 
<nagetier> bitte :)
<netuser234> 843 mb 
<netuser234> also nicht falsch verstehn aber alternative win xp win 7 
<netuser234> passt oder 
<jokrebel> hm?
<nagetier> netuser234: XP fällt raus, da du damit nicht mehr ins Internet kannst, mit LXDE dürftest auf dem Rechner glücklicher werden als mit 7.. es verwendet weitaus weniger RAM
<netuser234> okay 
<netuser234> xfce geht auch 
<nagetier> gehen tut das alles
<netuser234> aber 
<nagetier> Du willst aber nach dem Starten auch noch Programme öffnen
<nagetier> Und da wird es mit Xfce schon sehr knapp
<netuser234> lxde 85 mb ram 10 % cpu  xfce 4.8 144 mb ram  !=% cpu 
<nagetier> netuser234: Das musst aber du entscheiden, wir wissen nicht welche und wie viele Programme du geöffnet hast.
<netuser234> weiss nicht willst du dir mal meine hard ware genau anschauen 
<netuser234> ich kann sie in terminal schreiben aber wo soll die posten 
<nagetier> netuser234: Ich weiß schon genug darüber
<netuser234> okay 
<nagetier> netuser234: Es hat nicht nur etwas damit zu tun, wie viel RAM direkt nach dem Starten genutzt werden.
<netuser234> okay 
<netuser234> der fire fox nehmt mit 26 % 
<netuser234> okay kann  ir mal so was anschauen vonnder oberflache 
<netuser234> wenn das installiert ext 4 und swap doppelt so gross wie ram 
 * jokrebel ist sich grad nicht mehr sicher, ob das hier der Niederländische Kanal ist.
<netuser234> em 
<netuser234> sondern mit was hat noch zutun 
<jokrebel> hm?
<nagetier> netuser234: Lubuntu nutzt ein spezielles Verfahren um die Nutzung des RAM gering zu halten, Xubuntu nicht.
<netuser234> okay 
<netuser234> das wusst ich nicht 
<nagetier> Ich bis letzte Woche auch nicht :)
<netuser234> und das startmenu geht das auch wie bei win 7 oder so 
<nagetier> netuser234: schau es dir an
<netuser234> okay mach ich 
<nagetier> etdu kansnt ja vor der Installation Live testen
<netuser234> super danke 
<netuser234> vielen danke noch .
<nagetier> gerne
<netuser234> ein mate in lxde gibt nicht oder 
<nagetier> netuser234: Was von Mate willst du denn in LXDE nutzen?
<nagetier> Ich würde da nicht viel fummeln. Wenn dir LXDE nicht zusagt, wirst du einen der anderen Desktops nutzen müssen, mit den genannten Nachteilen.
<netuser234> okay die sind nachteile 
<jokrebel> versteh nur ich immer weniger als die Hälfte?
<netuser234> okay 
<nagetier> netuser234: Wenn du das System mit nur wenigen Programmen gleichzeitig nutzt, und auch der Browser nicht viele Tabs offen hat, könntest du sogar Xfce oder größer nutzen, das musst du dann aber entscheiden. Man könnte auch überlegen, erst das zu installieren das dir optisch und von der Anwendung zusagt, dann arbeitest du damit, und entscheidest erst dann.
<nagetier> Ist evtl. der bessere Weg als direkt Lubuntu zu nehmen.. es sei denn das genügt dir.
<nagetier> Schau dir Lubuntu an, sagt dir das nicht zu, gehe den anderen Weg.
<netuser234> kann die hardware mal posten hier oder nervt dass 
<nagetier> netuser234: Mach mal, Grafikkarte wäre zB auch wichtig zu wissen.. aber nimm dazu einen Dienst zum posten.
<nagetier> Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<netuser234>  memory      1503MiB System memory
<netuser234>  processor   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<nagetier> klappt ja gut :)
<netuser234>  bridge      VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge
<netuser234> bridge      VT8237/8251 PCI bridge [K8M890/K8T800/K8T8
<nagetier> netuser234: lass es bitte
<nagetier> netuser234: sende mal die Grafikkarte
<netuser234> grfik 256 mb real virtuell 512 mb     RV350 [Radeon 9600/X1050 Series
<nagetier> tjo.. eine grafisch aufwändige Oberfläche würde ich da nicht verwenden
<nagetier> also käme nur LXDE oder Xfce in Frage 
<nagetier> oder Mate, und man schaltet die Effekte ab
<netuser234> da gibst doch befehl denn in terminal eingeben kann um hardware auszulesen 
<nagetier> Glaub das klappt auch bei anderen DEs, bin mir da aber nicht sicher
<nagetier> netuser234: das reicht, mehr muss man nicht wissen
<nagetier> Wird haben jetzt CPU, RAM, Chipsatz und VGA
<netuser234> okay was brauchs ncoh 
<nagetier> nichts :)
<netuser234> sudo lshw -short 
<nagetier> netuser234: Nochmal, schau dir Lubuntu an, gefällt es die nicht, nimm etwas anderes, alles außer KDE, würde ich vorschlagen. Gnome3 dürfte auch fragwürdig sein.
<netuser234> genaug 
<nagetier> Lubuntu würde allerdings am besten passen.
<jokrebel> KDE wär wohl noch eher geeignet als Unity
<netuser234> gnome 2x auch nicht oder 
<jokrebel> vergiss Gnome2
<jokrebel> ich rate auch zu Lubuntu
<netuser234> memory      1MiB L2 cache
<netuser234>  memory      128KiB L1 cache
<nagetier> netuser234: alles egal und bekannt
<netuser234>  1MiB L2 cache
<netuser234> okay 
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<netuser234> passt 3.13.0-37-generic i686
<netuser234>  jetzt lauft der kernel 
<netuser234> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV360 [Radeon 9600/X1050 Series]
<netuser234> 01:00.1 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV350 [Radeon 9600/X1050 Series] (Secondary)
<netuser234> http://mibbit.com/ uber denn kommt man aber nicht hier her 
<netuser234> und 64 bit auch nicht nehmen 
<netuser234> oder 
<nagetier> nein, nimm 32bit
<netuser234> n j 
<netuser234> okay passt danke 
<nagetier> wollen mal sehen ;)
<jokrebel> netuser234: 3.13.0-37? Ist das ein Trusty-LTS? Da bin ich inzwischen auf 3.13.0-88!
<netuser234> das was jetzt rennt ist mint 
<jokrebel> also doch Mint? Hatten wir das nicht schon vor Stunden geklärt, dass hier kein Mint_Support ist? *grummel*
<netuser234> nein du versteht gar nicht nichts ich hab das nur iben uber cd probier das nur aus weil einzigeste xfde ist wo hab 
<netuser234> sag seit ihr  im krieg sorry das ist nicht meiner  ich will nur von windows endlicht weg 
<jokrebel> nö - aber Mint macht eifach so vieles so anders, dass man es halt nicht mehr wirklich als Ubuntu supporten könnte.
<jokrebel> netuser234: Und wenn Du meinst, Mint nutzen zu wollen nutze bitte auch deren Support. (aus besagten Gründen)
<netuser234> versteht gar nicht warum konnt ihr euch nicht zuammmen tun  minty ubuntu habt doch auch 
<jokrebel> das steht hier nicht zur Diskussion. Und ich finde es ganz schön dreist von Dir, erst als User"mint" hier zu joinen und dann erst mal zu behaupten Du hättest ja ein echtes Ubuntu. Mint =/= Unbuntuz =/= Debian
<nagetier> Er/Sie will ja weg von Mint, also ist doch alles ok.
<netuser234> hor mal ich muss für alte hardware das besste alternative suchen ja ich hab kein i 7 mit 8 gb ram und ss flash festpaltte 
<nagetier> Warum sollte  man von einem Mint heraus hier nicht posten.
<netuser234> also ich hab hier cd debian linux mint debian xubuntu core 15.04 .  ubuntu 64 bit 
<netuser234> was hast du jetzt für problem ich schau alle an . und glaub mir ich bin schon weiter das hab mir selber angeeignet 
<nagetier> netuser234: deine Entscheidung.. richtig dich auch danach wie du Support in anderen Kanälen bekommst
<netuser234> klar 
<netuser234> hier war am bessten bis jetzt 
<nagetier> s/richtig/richte/
<netuser234> ich weiss garnicht die reaction jetzt ich hab zwei windows 7 auf der paltte als multiboot und denn der lieber herr mal ubuntuuuser rein schaut versteht mich nnoch besser und nicht gkleich als depp 
<chauhu> Hi. Seit ein paar Tagen funktioniert die Tastenwiederholung für die Lautstärkereglung nicht mehr. Das heißt, ich kann die "Lauter"- oder "Leiser"-Taste nicht mehr gedrückt halten, um die Lautstärke zu regeln.
<chauhu> Ich benutze 16.04.
<netuser234> nein flasch nehm lts 
<netuser234> oder willst entwickeln 
<netuser234> vergess mich ich bin anfanger wechsler 
<jokrebel> netuser234: Weshalb aber hier trotzdem nur konkrete Supportanfragen zu stellen wären. Allgemeine Diskussionen oder Fragen zu anderen Distributionen sind auch für Anfänger trotzdem fehl am Platz hier. Dafür gibt es u.A. den Offtopic-Kanal.
<netuser234> das stimmt wo gibst mate ubuntu was alte hardware geht 
<netuser234> ist nicht konkrekkt genug 
<netuser234> wikie 
<jokrebel> netuser234: Lubuntu wurde Dir bereits mehrfach ans Herz gelegt. Und das ist auch das optimale Ubuntu-Derivat für alte Hardware.
<nagetier> netuser234: ansonsten - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE/
<netuser234> okay lxde oder xfce 
<jokrebel> *sufz*
<netuser234> davon abgesehn das noch xfce 4.8 
<netuser234> danke ist ja nett bedanke mich 
<netuser234> http://lubuntu.net/
<jokrebel> gerne - wenn es nachher bei der Installation klemmt kannst gern wieder fragen
<jokrebel> wo auch immer Du diesen Link her hast ....
<jokrebel> wenn die Hardware wirklich _so_ alt ist brauchst Du vielleicht auch noch die 32bit-Version
<netuser234> wo lubuntu 
<jokrebel> und ich würd da halt auf alle Fälle die Ubuntu-Hauptseiten bevorzugen
<netuser234> gibst auch im wikie 
<netuser234> ???
<jokrebel> ah ok - sorry
<jokrebel> seh es grad, das ist die offizielle Lubuntu-Seit
<jokrebel> aber prüf erst noch, ob Du die 64bit-Version tatsächlich nutzen kannst mit Deiner alten Hardware.
<netuser234> kann mal hoch fahren mit dem aber ob euch noch hier finde weiss nicht 
<netuser234> das geht schon 
<netuser234> das ist 64 bit rechner 
<netuser234> bloos s der brauch bisschen ram 
<netuser234> k 8
<netuser234> der war gut 
<netuser234> hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> ganze Sätze und verständliche Ausdrucksweise wäre wünschenswert netuser234 
<netuser234> was ist schon 1.5 gb bei ddr 1 
<netuser234> 400 mhz 
<jokrebel> und Enter ist _kein_ Satzzeichen
<netuser234> -----
<netuser234> als der link war richtig 
<jokrebel> netuser234: Du sprichst immer noch in Rätseln. Ich würde Dich nochmals höflichst bitten, Dich in ganzen und verständlichen Sätzen auszudrücken. Und denke dabei auch an die Leute, die vielleicht das, was Du in der der letzten Zeit geäußert hast, gar nicht mitbekommen haben, weil sie gerade erst den Kanl betreten haben. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir auch mal die Netiquette des IRC und die Kanalregeln
<jokrebel> (siehe Topic) ansehn.
<netuser234> adim sorry 
<michaaa> hallo leute :)
<michaaa> bräuchte mal einen Tipp: meine boot-Partition ist zu klein. will jetzt nix kompliziertes machen, weil ich das System bald eh neu installiere, aber ich wurde gerade gewarnt, weil ich nur noch 7 MB frei hab; das macht mir etwas Sorgen. kann ich auf der Partition etwas löschen, um das Problem ein paar Tage aufschieben zu können? (Inhalt der Partition: https://paste.ubuntu.com/17226936/)
<ppq> michaaa, deinstallier einfach ein paar alte kernel
<ppq> michaaa, guck mit "uname -a" welcher aktuell läuft, alle anderen dann per      sudo apt-get purge linux[TAB][TAB] löschen
<Rochvellon> oder auch mit "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ppq> ja, da löscht aber nicht alle
<ppq> wenn überhaupt welche
<Rochvellon> bis auf die letzten 2 Kernel werden alle gelöscht
<ppq> nein
<ppq> es werden zusätzlich die gelöscht, die nicht als manuell installiert markiert wurden
<ppq> +nur
<michaaa> cool, ich werd es mal probieren, danke :)
<Rochvellon> ppq: ja, wenn Du manuell welche installiert hast, dann werden die damit nicht gelöscht. Jedoch werden in der Regel nur die Meta-Pakete installiert und da werden dann die Kernel automatisch installiert. und mit autoremove löschst Du dann bis auf die letzten 2 installierten Kernel alle nichts mehr gebrauchten
<michaaa> danke an euch beide :) hat wunderbar funktioniert! hab beides benutzt, ein autoremove hätte gereicht, aber purge bringt mir noch ein bisschen mehr platz ^^
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-12
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> wo stellt man die Uhrzeit ein? habe plötzlich Regio: Ghana und dere Uhrzeit obwohl das gestern noch richtig war. wir haben gerade 7:21h und _nicht_ 5:21h
<DaVu> janda: welches Ubuntu?
<janda> 16.04
<DaVu> Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu (mit unity)?
<janda> gnome
<DaVu> wenn du in systemeinstellungen gehts, ist da kein Suchfeld?
<DaVu> Da könntest du mal "Zeit" eingeben
<DaVu> unter Unity nennt es sich "Zeit und Datum"
<DaVu> Da kannst du dann auch die Zeitzone einstellen
<janda> habe ich schon probiert, aber dort lässt es sich nicht ändern. zeigt es nur an
<DaVu> mach mal nen screenshot
<DaVu> und zeig mal bitte
<janda> mom…
<DaVu> janda: weißt du, wie man einen Screenshot macht?
<janda> DaVu, wie kriege ich das bild in den üaste?#
<DaVu> gar nicht...nimm imgur
<janda> -ü+p
<DaVu> http://imgur.com/
<janda> k
<janda> is upgeloaded
<DaVu> gut...jetzt packe ich mal meine Glaskugel aus und versuche den Link zu erraten :D
<DaVu> janda: heißt im Klartext, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde...du musst den Link dazu schon hier rein stellen ;)
<janda> http://imgur.com/a/x386A
<DaVu> und wenn du jetzt Zeitzone automatisch ermitteln ausschaltest, dann solltest du fähig sein, eine Zeitzone einzustellen, janda
<janda> DaVu, das war es, thx. jetzt stimmt es wieder
<DaVu> gern geschehen
<Lengsdorfer> guten morgen
<eTeddy> morgen
<eTeddy> gibts nen Weg nen iCloud-Drive unter Linux komfortabel einzubinden?
<eTeddy> habe nen bekannten, der sein windows von hdd auf ssd umziehen wollte und konnto ihn von ubuntu überzeugen - das thema icloud ist der einzige punkt den es noch zu lösen gilt
<jokrebel> hört sich nach Apfelgeschichten an
<eTeddy> jokrebel: jo
<eTeddy> jokrebel: die andere dunkle seite der macht eben
<jokrebel> Hier steht, dass das ganz einfach per Firefox gehen soll http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266169
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ja im browser - ich hätte ja gern das Drive direkt gemountet
<jokrebel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195603/are-there-any-ways-to-access-icloud-based-files-with-ubuntu hier schreibt jemand, man könne es per Wine versuchen
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ja das hatte ich auch schon gefunden
<Stockbrot> test
<bekks> you failed.
<Stockbrot> ;)
<uniCAT> Hi, ich versuchte meine Java app. auf Java test-seite zu testen
<uniCAT> leider ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
<uniCAT> mene Java-App.: java version "1.7.0_101"
<uniCAT> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.6) (7u101-2.6.6-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<uniCAT> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.95-b01, mixed mode)
<uniCAT> Fehle auf Java-Test-Seite:
<uniCAT> Eine schwerwiegende Ausnahme ist aufgetreten...
<uniCAT> Die Ausnahme war: 
<uniCAT> net.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException: Fatal: Initialisierungsfehler: Konnte Applet nicht initialisieren.
<uniCAT> was kann ich tun, damit java läuft?
<jokrebel> 14.04.1? liegt da vielleicht der Fehler? Trusty ist aktuell bei 14.04.4
<ppq> das java web plugin ist schon seit jahren deprecated, weil es voller löcher ist. in jedem browser ist es standardmäßig deaktiviert.
<ppq> sogar flash ist verantwortungsvoller als der java web müll, und das will schon was heißen
<ppq> tu dir selbst einen gefallen und nutz JS
<uniCAT> ppq, ich brauche es für meine FreeMind anwendung
<uniCAT> JS?
<uniCAT> wie gehe ich jetzt vor, damit ich eine saubere Lösung bekomme?
<uniCAT> Java Script nachinstallieren?
<uniCAT> IceTea deinstallieren?
<uniCAT> hat jemand eine idee?
<Fuchs> uniCAT: ggf. musst Du in Deinem Browser noch das Plugin nachinstallieren und/oder das fuer die entsprechende Seite whitelisten
<Fuchs> wie ppq aber geschrieben hat: java im Browser ist ein Flickenwerk, ich wuerde das nur empfehlen, wenn es gar nicht anders geht
<uniCAT> OK, verständnisfrage:
<uniCAT> java im Browser und java für Anwendungen
<uniCAT> das sind 2 versch. Paar Schuhe, oder?
<Fuchs> ja
<uniCAT> dh. auf der Java-Test-Seite wird meine Browser-Java überprüft, oder?
<Fuchs> korrekt
<Fuchs> das lokale bekommst Du in einer Konsole mit   java -version
<Fuchs> oder javac -version   wenn Du in Java etwas programmieren und kompilieren willst
<uniCAT> java version "1.7.0_101"
<uniCAT> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.6) (7u101-2.6.6-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<uniCAT> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.95-b01, mixed mode)
<uniCAT> das ist meine locale Java...
<Fuchs> das sieht ja soweit gut aus. 
<uniCAT> Fuchs, dann also, wenn lokale J-Anwendung aktualisiert wird, wie heißt dann das entsprechendes Paket?
<uniCAT> weißt Du das, Fuchs ?
<Fuchs> den Satz habe ich so nicht verstanden
<uniCAT> wenn ich update fahre...
<Fuchs> ja
<uniCAT> wie heißt das Paket, das Java  aktualisiert?
<Fuchs> openjdk-<version>-jre   normalerweise, oder -jdk  wenn Du die Entwicklertools hast / willst. Warum? 
<uniCAT> ok, reine Neugier
<Fuchs> also bei Dir vermutlich openjdk-7-jre 
<uniCAT> damit ich in der Zukunft erkenne, daß eben java-Aktualisierung läuft
<uniCAT> danke
<Fuchs> in dem Fall das obige 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/OpenJDK/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/ so als Referenzen
<uniCAT> darf ich noch was erfragen
<uniCAT> gibt es ein Unterschied in der Darstellung der Anwendung
<uniCAT> wenn
<Fuchs> (ein bisschen weniger neue Zeilen bitte) 
<uniCAT> ich JAVA oder opensource Java verwende?
<uniCAT> kann es sein, dass die Oberflächen etwas unterschiedlich aussehen?
<Fuchs> nein, schlussendlich verwenden beide Swing / Swt, und dementsprechend sehen die gleich aus. Kleinere Unterschiede koennte es hoechstens bei Dingen wie Kantenglaettung der Schriften geben
<Fuchs> also minimale Unterschiede, aber das liegt eher an linzenzrechtlichen Dingen
<Fuchs> Swt sollten beide GTK verwenden, also die Anwendungen sollten so aussehen wie der Rest vom System auch
<uniCAT> OK, das war für mich wichtig. Vielen vielen Dank für Deine Geduld und Ausdauer :-)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> in obigem Artikel (zweiterer) findest Du auch raus wie Du das Oracle JRE installierst, aber nimm ruhig das offene (OpenJDK), das tut fuer die meisten Endnutzer genau so gut
<Fuchs> und ist weniger Gefummel wegen Lizenzen
<uniCAT> sehr nett von Dir , THX
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. Sonst einfach melden.
<lekja> Hallo, Kennt jemand ein Programm das anzeigt wo ein Touchscreen berührt wird. Ich habe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing gefunden aber nichts funktioniert. mtview bekomme ich nicht installiert (auch nicht aus den quellen)
<stefan81925> Hallo zusammen, ich hab aus Vershen die Datei /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql gelöscht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Inhalt der Datei schicken? Bin auf Ubuntu 16.04.
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-05
<uniCATx> könnte mir jemand helfen, folgendes Problem zu beseitigen https://pastebin.com/cvfP7UzD
<le_bot> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig W: GPG- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Dein Fremdpaket aus der opensuse Quelle hat keinen gültigen Schlüssel
<jokrebel> was auch immer Horst3180 ist
<uniCATx> jokrebel, das ist mir klar
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: Das sagte ich dir bereits gestern
<Frickelpit> du brauchst den neuen, öffentlichen Schlüssel für das PPA
<maredebianum> Moin, mein gnome3 kippt immer alle Fenster von allen Desktops auf den ersten, wenn ich einen externen Monitor nutze und das Notebook zuklappe. Dann gibt es nur noch einen einzigen mit allen Fenstern drauf. Kann man das verhindern? Ich halte es für einen Bug, weil ich von vorne anfange in dem Moment.
<uniCATx> wie generiere ich solch einen Schlüssel?
<Frickelpit> gar nicht
<Frickelpit> das macht der Maintainer des PPAs
<jokrebel> ist es denn ein PPA? Dann findet man dazu vielleicht auf launchpad näheres
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, ist das das OpenSuse Problem?
<jokrebel> wobei ... das mit dem ...home:/Horst  liest sich merkwürdig
<Frickelpit> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ hier mal zu schauen wäre der erste Anfang
<le_bot> Title: Index of /repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04 (at download.opensuse.org)
<DaVu> uniCATx: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/Packages
<DaVu> da steht sogar ne email drin, an die du dich wenden kannst
<uniCATx> DaVu, Frickelpit dann mache ich mich an die Arbeit, thx:))
<jokrebel> http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme hier steht wie man den Schlüssel bekommt
<le_bot> Title: software.opensuse.org: Install package home:Horst3180 / arc-theme (at software.opensuse.org)
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man sich wegen einem Theme Fremdquellen eintreten will...
<DaVu> ^^ ich wollts nicht sagen ;)
<uniCATx> jokrebel, so wenig Intelligenz traust Du mir zu :-) Siehe: Zeile 18. https://pastebin.com/Muuk05vV
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ sudo apt-key list [sudo] Passwort für fnord: /etc/apt/tru - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uniCATx> jokrebel, aber danke für die Quelle, die kenne ich schon seit 2. Monaten. Ich habe Sie von Fricki bekommen.
<jokrebel> ...
<jokrebel> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<jokrebel> und es ist noch nicht mal ein offizelles...
<jokrebel> so von wegen Intelligenz. ;-)
<DaVu> ^^ so ganz verallgemeinern kann man das aber auch nicht ;). Es gibt auch PPAs die gute Maintainer haben ;)
<jokrebel> jaja ... für ein Theme ist das aber je alternativlos </OT> ich geh was vernünftiges machen
<Guest79429> hallo zusammen. würde sich das jemand vielleicht anschauern. geht um bootsticks.
<Guest79429> https://pastebin.com/Y9AfhFMc
<le_bot> Title: ich würde gerne einen bootstick erstellen, und habe auch schon ein paar tools a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> So, hab ich mir angeschaut. Und nun?
<Guest79429> was empfiehlst du
<Guest79429> grub o. sys?
<bekks> grub wird dir nicht viel Freude machen an der Stelle.
<bekks> Linux Live USB Creator, und durchklicken. Fertig.
<Guest79429> und wenn ne windows iso dabei ist?
<Guest79429> oder so nen esxi gedöns?
<bekks> Dann klickst du dich da durch... :P
<Guest79429> ich würde gerne einfach ne iso sammlung auf stick haben und die iso's nach belieben starten
<bekks> Ansonsten nimmst du YUMI.
<Guest79429> oke ich probier das mal
<bekks> ODer gar den "Universal USB Installer".
<bekks> Oder du liest einfach hier: https://www.wintotal.de/der-universale-multiboot-stick/
<le_bot> Title: Der universale Multiboot-Stick » WinTotal.de (at www.wintotal.de)
<Guest79429> supi danke für die guten quellen. hab erst mal zu lesen/denken
<Guest79429> hab nen schönen feiertag
<tinfoil_hat> Guten Morgen, kann mir bitte wer helfen? ich versuche einen web stream in ein Ascii video zu konvertieren, habe gehofft das so zu schaffen: "youtube-dl -o - | tee asciivideo.mp4 | mpv -vo caca http://link-to-video" leider habe ich nur eine leere datei bekommen, hat vielleicht jemand eine idee?
<Guest79429> vlc kann anscheinend ascii
<Guest79429> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuQjDfZ9lV4
<le_bot> Title: ASCII art video using VLC player ! - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Guest79429> vielleicht hilft es
<Guest79429> kannst ja das YT vid über den VLC streamen und dor in ascii wiedergeben/recorden
<tinfoil_hat> mh die problematik ist dass ich als output eine video datei haben möchte, so wie ich das gelesen habe, macht das VLC nicht
<tinfoil_hat> ich versuche es mal
<tinfoil_hat> mh, leider bekomme ich es nicht über den vlc player aufgenommen, ich kann nur schnappschüsse machen
<Guest79429> ja hab gerade dran auch gebastelt
<Guest79429> der einzige weg es über den vlc zu machen wäre es das gestreamte video über in capturing tool aufzunehmen
<Guest79429> also YT Linkt -> als vlc stream -> via capturing recorden
<Guest79429> sry
<Guest79429> bissl umständlich. würde aber funktionieren
<tinfoil_hat> kann man den stream output von mpv vielleicht via ffmpeg direkt convertieren? währe mir irgendwie lieber, da die qualität des videos auch um einiges besser währe
<Guest79429> so tief geht mein wissen nicht.
<tinfoil_hat> meins leider auch nicht :/
<Guest79429> tut mir leid. vielleicht kann ja wer anders helfen. muss loss papa wird 50
<Guest79429> bb
<tinfoil_hat> cya
<SpeeFak> kann mir bei dem problem helfen ? => https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libre-office-druckt-fonts-nicht-richtig/#post-8855776
<le_bot> Title: libre office druckt fonts nicht richtig › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> drucken geht gar nicht mehr libre office cups etc alles neu installiert
<SpeeFak> jetzt geht nix mehr :/
<Pntr> Du hast immer nur neuinstalliert. Hast du schon einmal versucht dein Libre auf die Version vorher zu downgraden?
<Pntr> Du gehst immerhin davon aus, dass es ein Libre Problem ist. 
<Pntr> Sonst schau doch einfach mal in die Upgrade Logs nach. Dort siehst du ja welche Pakete als letztes geupgraded worden sind. Dann suchst du dir die Programme raus, die damit in Verbindung stehen könnten. Downgradest sie und dann schau nach welches das war
<Pntr> Wenn du das Problem dann immernoch hast, meldest du dich wieder :)
<Pntr> @SpeeFak
<SpeeFak> @ Pntr, es scheint am ttf-mscorefonts-installer zu liegen
<Pntr> Dann downgrade den
<SpeeFak> hab den von debian genommen schriften down load geht, aber iwie ist alles durch ein ander beim drucken als pdf werden vollkommen andere schriften verwendet als im dokument selbst, was is das für scheisse ?
<SpeeFak> ich reboot den xserver mal just
<Pntr> Merkt der nicht, dass er alles verschlimmbessert indem er sämtliche Alternative Software installiert? Oo
<Pntr> Ich meine ich wechsel ja auch nicht mein Motorteil von einem Ford mit einem von Kia Oo
<Pntr> Wieso installierst du denn jetzt einen anderen? Du musst doch nicht direkt eine andere Software installieren nur weil die einen kleinen Bug hat?
<SpeeFak> mhh scheint wieder alles zu laufen, reinstall der ttf-corefonts und libre office mit nem systemreboot hats wohl gebracht ...
<SpeeFak> den xserver installier ich nicht neu um gottes willen !!!
<Pntr> Ich rede nicht vom xserver ^^ Aber schön das es jetzt wieder funktioniert :)
<SpeeFak> ahso den ms corefonts installer meinste ?
<Pntr> Zum Beispiel. Genau so wie die ganzen Neuinstallation. Selten bringt das was. Meistens sind es dependencies Probleme. 
<Pntr> Ich schaue immer was ich geupgradet habe und downgrade Paket für Paket bis ich es herausgefunden habe. Das geht meiner Meinung nach schneller und ist vor allem effektivsten :)
<SpeeFak> das problem mit ttfmccore bla gibt iwie schon ziehmlich lange : https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ttf-mscorefonts-installer-installation-schlaeg/
<le_bot> Title: ttf-mscorefonts-installer - Installation schlägt fehl › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pntr> Na siehst du. Dann ist das wohl ein längeres Problem. Und das hättest du jetzt nur durch das Downgraden eingeschränkt :3
<SpeeFak> ich mach ein system image, schmeise alles was mit dem defekten paketen zu tun hat herunter, lösche configds etc und installiere neu, hilft zu 99%, wenn das nicht geht, altes image zurückspielen und auf fehlersuche gehn
<Pntr> Viiiel zu umständlich. Das ist doch kostbare Zeit die du da verlierst
<Pntr> Zudem machst du dir viel zu viel Arbeit die alten Pakete wieder zu installieren und teilweise zu konfigurieren
<SpeeFak> naja geht schenller alles script basiert und 10 GB images mit ner SSD geht extrem fix
<Pntr> Musst du wissen ^^
<SpeeFak> mit der fehlersuche in einzelnen paketen bin ich i.d.R. länger beschäftigt, es sei denn es handelt sich um custom config,, goneshell extentions, rhymbox datenbaken etc, da mach ich kein reinstall ;) bei paketen mit default config immer 
<SpeeFak> downgrade hatte ich ein paar gemacht und mir damit ein paar mal das ganze system zerschossen , da bin ich vorsichtig geworden
<Pntr> Man muss auch schon nachdenken beim Downgraden. Du kannst schlecht einfach dependencies downgraden, die andere wichtige Programme brauchen xD
<SpeeFak> das ist mir beim ersten downgrade dann auch aufgefallen *fg
<Pntr> :D 
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend gibt es in den paketquellen keine old-reease als server zum auswählen 
<IchGucksLive> muss ich das immer von hand in allen ändern 
<IchGucksLive> in der source list 
<IchGucksLive> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<le_bot> Title: Index of / (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Wie "old" soll das denn sein, was Du (und warum so alt?) installieren willst?
<jokrebel> supportete Versionen sind in der Regel der absolut bessere Weg
<IchGucksLive> stimmt ich brauch ttt von 12.04
<jokrebel> ...generell keine gute Idee und auch nicht mehr offiziell supported. Nimm minimal 14.04LTS das wird noch unterstützt
<jokrebel> und was ist ttt und warum so alt?
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel:  leider ist die CNC 3D druckergemeinde auf debian umgestiegen und isch mag das nicht der letzte funktionierende RTAI ist auf 12.04 
<IchGucksLive> und ich bleibe momentan noch nur hätte ich halt momentan die Truetypeschrift aplikation gebraucht 
<jokrebel> immer noch keine gute Idee...
<IchGucksLive> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen/
<le_bot> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGucksLive> irgendwie klappt das nicht 
<IchGucksLive> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  precise ist garnicht auf dem server 
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<IchGucksLive> ah meine fehler ist noch garnicht abgeschaltet  alte sourcelist geht ncoh 
<jokrebel> offiziell wird das auch nicht mehr supported, wie schon erwähnt. Wenn überhaupt, ist man damit sehr auf sich allein gestellt. (Und ich rate nochmals ab und empfehle dringend wenigstens 14.04=
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-06
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab bei meinem Ubuntu Server auf dem ich Apache mit php-fpm betreibe ein kleines Problem. Ein Skript braucht etwas länger zum ausführen und gibt mir diesen Fehler: "FastCGI: comm with server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php7-fcgi" aborted: idle timeout (30 sec)"  Ich betreibe den aber schon mit einer erweiterten Idle Zeit. Das hier ist meine Apache config für die Domain https://pastebin.com/whX
<Lembert> D9C
<Lembert> vj   In der php.ini hab ich auch schon die maxexecutiontime hochgesetzt. Wo kann ich da jetzt noch ansetzen?
<Lembert> Hi, I have a little problem with my apache2+php-fpm. A script needs a little more time to be executed and returns this error: "FastCGI: comm with server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php7-fcgi" aborted: idle timeout (30 sec)"  But I set already a idle time with 1800. Thats my apache config for the domain  https://pastebin.com/whXD9Cvj  In the php.ini I already set the max_execution_time to 300.  How can...
<Lembert> ...I solve this error?
<le_bot> Title: <VirtualHost *:80> ServerName intern.xxx.de ServerAdmin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> Lembert: hier ist #ubuntu-de
<koegs> Lembert: ist das ein Tippfehler in Zeile 24? /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php7puhintern2-fcgi
<Lembert> koegs: nö das passt
<maredebianum> USB-Maus wird nicht mehr eingebunden unter U16, das ist jetzt mit mehreren Modellen der Fall. syslog sagt, hid-generic erkennt das Gerät, wo muss ich weitersehen? device hat sich gerade via USB mal kurz ab-/angemeldet, funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. "USB disconnect" cycle kommt gerade regelmäßig, ca. alle 1-2 Minuten
<maredebianum> USB2/USB3 macht keinen Unterschied für das Maus-Problem
<tomreyn> maredebianum: was hat sich verändert zwischen dem zeitpunkt wo die mäuse noch funktionierten und jetzt? ist das netzteil stark genug für den usb-bus? passiert das auch wenn du nur die maus am usb dran hast?
<tomreyn> und was ist U16?
<maredebianum> tomreyn: soweit ich mich erinnere, im Wesentlichen nur upgrades, keine Konfiguration, USB Power ist OK (unproblematisch für Mausleistung und sowieso an USB3, Licht geht, Reaktion sehe ich am Licht). U16 ist Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> wenn du den zeitpunkt eingrenzen kannst zu dem es zuletzt funktioniert dann kannst du mal in /var/log/apt/ schauen was seitdem installaiert wurde.
<maredebianum> man muss halt mal in den Prozess reinschauen, der das Gerät einbindet (udev? hid*?) und da weiß ich keine Debug-Befehle für...
<tomreyn> kannst mal schauen ob sie in /proc/bus/input/devices auftaucht. mit oder ohne mouse* in der Zeile die mit 'H:' beginnt
<tomreyn> + grep mouse /proc/bus/input/handlers
<maredebianum> Hm, es ist seit ein paar Tagen so, weil ich aber eher selten eine Maus anstecke, nicht so ganz genau eingrenzbar auf ein Kernelupdate oder sowas. Hier ein pastebin mit mehr Infos: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423662/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> also soweit ist alles: ja, das Ding existiert und ist richtig benamt etc.
<maredebianum> Kann gnome3 da Probleme machen?
<tomreyn> usb-mäßig ist das wohl alles okay, dann müsstest du mal auf seiten von X schauen
<tomreyn> also /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> grep -i mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maredebianum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24793097/ X kennt das Gerät auch, aber (EE) PreInit returned 8 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> hi, bei dem Ubuntu Upgrade per Terminal wurde mir angeboten Unterschiede in Dateien anzuzeigen, dies wählte ich aus, habe jetzt im selben Terminalfenster die Unterschiede angezeigt, aber finde jetzt leider nicht heraus, wie ich zum upgrade zurück komme
<Matze202> gibt mir bitte jemand nen Tip? STRG + C geht leider nicht
<Frickelpit> q gedrückt?
<Frickelpit> und strg+c ist sehr gewagt, wenn da ein upgrade läuft
<Matze202> ahhh, thx, ich versuchte nur STRG + q, aber an das einfache q dachte ich leider nicht
<Lengsdorfer> esc?
<Matze202> ESC ging nicht, aber q ging, danke ;)
<tomreyn> Matze202: das textanzeigeprogramm was da verwendet wird lässt sich per 'sudo update-alternatives --config pager' ändern. du solltest aber weiterhin eines verwenden was ohne X auskommt.
<tomreyn> neben 'pager' (textANZEIGEprogramm) gibt's auch 'editor' (textBEARBEITUNGSprogramm), da gilt das gleiche wie oben.
<Matze202> tomreyn, thx ;)
<Matze202> bin mal wieder weg, bb ;)
<stephanlap> Hallo. Ich habe ein großes Problem. Meine Kubuntu-Systemplatte ist irgendwann wärend des Betriebs auf read-only gewechsel. ich hab versucht, sie rw zu remounten, funktionerte aber nicht. Ein reboot war schlecht, brachte mich nur zu einem prompt "(initramfs)". Nun weiß ich nicht, was ich machen kann um meine Systemfestplatte wieder zum regulären Booten zu bewegen. :-(
<k1l_> wenn eine platte in ro modus geht, dann ist das meistens wegen hardware defekten.
<k1l_> ich würde mal einen live ubuntu usb/dvd booten und erstmal die daten auf eine usb platte retten, die du noch nicht als backup hast. dann würde ich mich auf die suche nach den logs machen und gucken was da so steht
<stephanlap> k1l_: Kann ich die Festplatte irgendwie von diesem initramfs-Prompt aus überprüfen?
<k1l_> stephanlap: ich würde die platte erstmal so wenig wie möglich "anfassen" solange du noch daten davon brauchst
<k1l_> stephanlap: also das kann jetzt mehrere software wie hardware gründe haben. aber wenn es die platte selber ist, dann ist not am mann, weil man kaputte festplatten nicht reparieren kann. das ist eine einbahnstrasse und erste priorität hat da die datenrettung
<stephanlap> k1l_: "Eigentlich" dürfte die noch nicht hinüber sein. Das ist eine SSD und noch nicht so alt (ich glaube, nicht mal ein Jahr).
<k1l_> stephanlap: das ist wie beim auto: eigentlich sollten neue autos nicht kaputt gehen; eigentlich :)
<stephanlap> Ich schau mal, ob ich von einem usb-stick booten kann...
<frostschutz> stephanlap, statt dem rw remount wäre dmesg interessant gewesen, da steht dann meist was passiert ist. wenn das rootfs ro geht schafft es das nicht mehr in die logs.
<stephanlap> frostschutz: Dazu ist es jetzt wohl zu spät.
<frostschutz> stephanlap, ja, fürs nächste mal. du kannst (wenn du dann wieder zugriff hast) trotzdem mal in die logs schauen. ansonsten von der livecd smartwerte testen, wenn da nichts auffälliges ist auch memtest und ggf. satakabel tauschen. Dateisystem ist ext4 oder was anderes?
<k1l_> an der platte würde ich erst rumtesten, wenn die daten gerettet sind. sonst ist das geheule wieder groß
<stephanlap> frostschutz: ich glaube, ext4, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.
<stephanlap> Müsste ich die Platte per "df" sehen, wenn ich von einer Live-CD-Rom gebooted habe?
<frostschutz> df zeigt nur gemountete sachen an
<stephanlap> ah, okay.
<frostschutz> cat /proc/partitions
<k1l_> stephanlap: sudo parted -l
<stephanlap> Ja, es ist ext4
<stephanlap> Ich hab mir die Platte grade per Dolphin angeschaut. Scheint, dass sie weiterhin ro gemounted ist.
<k1l_> hast du da daten drauf, die du noch bruachst?
<stephanlap> k1l_: Ja, da ist mein gesamtes Home-Verzeichnis drauf.
<k1l_> stephanlap: dann zieh dir jetzt das backup, solange es nur lesbar ist.
<frostschutz> stephanlap, was steht denn dann jetzt in dmesg? und cat /proc/mounts. einfach nur voll ist sie aber nicht? (df -h, df -i)
<stephanlap> frostschutz: Nein, sie ist zu 98 Prozent voll (eine 250 GB SSD).
<stephanlap> Okay, in dmesg steht zu sda1 Folgendes: "recovery required on readonly system", "write access will be enabled during recovery", "recovery complete", "mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)" und "warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended"
<frostschutz> eigentlich ist es so gedacht, daß du die genannten befehle ausführst, und dann auf paste.ubuntu.com o.ä. schipperst. es ist sonst leider schwer sich ein genaues bild zu machen
<frostschutz> k1l_'s hinweis ist richtig, wenn du nicht weisst was los ist aber im moment Zugriff hast, mach ne Kopie von allem. fsck kann auch schiefgehen. aber ich hab so den Eindruck, dein Problem ist vielleicht ein anderes
<stephanlap> frostschutz: Und was für ein Problem könnte das sein?
<stephanlap> Hier ist alles was mir dmesg zu "sda" ausgegeben hat: https://pastebin.com/xGa4HqXH
<le_bot> Title: [ 7.293441] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/233 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stephanlap> frostschutz: ich dachte mir schon, dass ich e2fsck ausprobieren kann, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob das im Moment ratsam wäre.
<stephanlap> Okay, ich hab mal e2fsck mit der "-n" Option gestartet, so dass keine Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Jetzt hab ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass der "superblock" nicht gelesen werden konnte und dass ich e2fsck mit einem anderen superblock starten sollte (zwei Beispiele sind angegeben).
<stephanlap> jedenfalls hab ich mir die SSD noch mal angeschaut, nur um sicher zu gehen. Es ist definitiv ext4 drauf, jedenfalls wenn ich mir die "parted"-Ausgabe anschaue. Aber die beiden Zahlenbeispiele für den "superblock" funktionieren auch nicht. Damit kenne ich mich aber auch gar nicht aus.
<frostschutz> stephanlap, man kann dir so nicht helfen. Kein Mensch (ausser dir) weiss was bei dir los ist, welche Befehle du benutzt, welche (vollständigen) Ausgaben du bekommst. Daß das Dateisystem auf der einen Seite gemountet wurde, auf der anderen ein Superblock da sein soll, das passt nicht zusammen. Du machst irgendwas verquer
<frostschutz> *kein Superblock 
<stephanlap> frostschutz: War mein Fehler. Ich hab den e2fsck das falsche Device übergeben.
<frostschutz> fsck nicht solange noch gemountet ist
<stephanlap> ja, das ist mir noch in Erinnerung. Außerdem hat mir e2fsck eine entsprechende Meldung gebracht. So oft muss ich mich glücklicherweise nicht mit Festplattenproblemen rumschlagen.
<stephanlap> okay, ich hab den Sprung ins kalte wasser gewagt und versucht, die Platte zu reparieren. Sie bootet wieder ohne Probleme wie es scheint. Jetzt gibt's erst mal einen Backup und eine neue Platte.
<stephanlap> Danke für eure Hilfe und für die Befehle. Wieder was Neues gelernt heute, wenn auch unfreiwillig. :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-07
<Tony__> Hallo, ich hoffe das ist der richtige Channel für meine Frage, ich versuche von meinem PC Golang 1.7.4 zu entfernen, finde aber kein Packet das so heißt - habt ihr eine Idee?
<Tony__> also go version gibt mit halt 1.7.4 zurück, apt list --installed enthält aber nichts mit go oder golang
<sash_> Was sagt denn "which go"?
<LetoThe2nd> also laut paketdatenbank: https://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/golang-go
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package golang-go in yakkety (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Tony__> das sagt /usr/local/go/bin/go
<LetoThe2nd> und da ist 1.7.4 eigentlich nur in zesty bzw. artful
<sash_> Man kann go ja auch problemlos nach /opt oder ins $HOME installiert haben.
<LetoThe2nd> also ist das wohl irgendeine ziemlich fiese vorabversion... oder was möchtest du uns da gerade sagen? :-)
<sash_> Ja, das sieht nach manueller Installation aus, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> /usr/local ist ziemlich sicher manuell installiert, yet.
<LetoThe2nd> *yep
<Tony__> ja gut möglich, weiß nicht mehr genau wie ich das gemacht hatte :D - wie bekomm ich das weg? Wollte eigentlich eine saubere Installation der neuesten Version haben
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: "was möchtest du uns über deine ubuntu(?)-version sagen?"
<Tony__> 16.04.2 LTS
<LetoThe2nd> kann nicht sein, dann hast du definitiv rumgepfuscht
<Tony__> Inwiefern, gibt es Go 1.7.4 nicht für 16.04?
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du so was wie https://golang.org/doc/install#tarball gemacht hast, dann war das am paketsystem vorbei und dein apt kann dir einfach nicht helfen
<le_bot> Title: Getting Started - The Go Programming Language (at golang.org)
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: 1.7.4 ist nicht in den offiziellen quellen für 16.04, korrekt.
<Tony__> ja so etwas in der Art hab ich getan,
<Tony__> guuut dennoch: wie entferne ich den Spaß :D?
<LetoThe2nd> na dann mach das auch wiede rückgängig. aber das ist dann manuell dein problem, apt kann da nix dafür
<LetoThe2nd> na solange das tatsächlich nur ein tarball war der nach /usr/local/go entpackt hat, sollte es reichen das verzeichnis zu beseitigen und die änderungen an der profile datei rückgängig zu machen.
<LetoThe2nd> schau halt einfach mal die doku an, lies nach was du getan hast und mach dann jeweils das umgekehrte :-)
<sash_> Wenn du das gemacht hast, wie in der von LetoThe2nd verlinkten "Anleitung", dann kannst du das Verzeichnis /usr/local/go löschen und aus deiner Shell-Konfigurationsdatei, sei es jetzt /etc/profile, .profile, .bashrc, whatever den entsprechenden Pfad löschen. Theoretisch reicht auch nur das Löschen des Pfades, weil dann diese go-Version nicht mehr ausgeführt werden wird.
<Tony__> das sagt sich so einfach wenn es 2 Monate+ her ist :D - scheinbar hab ich ein paar Pfadvariablen gesetzt. Gut ich entferne erstmal mein bin/go Zeug
<sash_> Vermutlich hast du _eine_ Pfad-Variable gesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: mir ist nicht klar was schwer daran ist das noch mal zu lesen und dann entsprechend zu reagieren.
<Tony__> LetoThe2nd na dann versetz dich mal in jemanden rein der nicht viel Ahnung von Linux hat, Go ausprobieren wollte (in einem bestimmten Pfad) und sich einfach nur Befehle zusammen kopiert
<Tony__> also manchmal frag ich mich
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: na mal langsam. da stehen zwei befehle. einer ist das entpacken, das andere ist "trag in diese datei zwei zeilen ein"
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: das erste hab ich dir schon aufgeschlüsselt -> den ordner entfernen. und das zweite... was ist wohl die rückwärts-aktion von "in einer datei zwei zeilen hinzufügen"?
<LetoThe2nd> sei mir nicht böse, aber das glaube ich ist verschmerzbar als gewünschte eigeninitiative :-)
<Tony__> Nein ich bin dir nicht böse ^^ klang nur von der Schreibweise her ein wenig ehm schnippisch. Hatte halt nur noch im Kopf ein wenig länger herumgedoktort zu haben und da wirkte die Anleitung erstmal etwas zu kompakt ;)
<Tony__> bzw mehr gemacht zu haben als nur die zwei Sachen
<LetoThe2nd> Tony__: aber wenn du mehr rumgedoktert hast, das du selbst nicht mehr weisst und da auch nicht steht, wie sollten wir dir dann wohl sagen wie es rückgängig zu machen ist? sorry, aber so scifi-mässige glaskugeln haben wir hier auch nicht.
<ShiroNeko> hi, jemand hier eine idee wie ich bei sophos-av bei dem on access scanner die default action einstelle? konfig muss ich konsole only machen
<phablet_> macs
<CaTaCaS> Schönen Guten Abend, ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Ich hab mir den DLNA Server auf dem Rechner eingerichtet, um einiege Dateien im Heimnetz zu Streamen. Hatauch Super geklappt, mein TV sieht den Server und auch die Freigegebenen Ordner. Aber ich schaff es nicht, von meinem Laptop auf den Server zuzugreifen. Der Lapptop muss doch genau so wie der TV den Server sehen können. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? 
<k1l> das sind 2 verschiedene rechner? im selben heimnetz?
<CaTaCaS> Genau
<k1l> mit welchem client versuchst du das denn?
<CaTaCaS> Moment ich weiß gerade nicht den Namen
<CaTaCaS> Mit dem Ubuntu Dateimanager, der hatte doch einen Namen.
<k1l> das ist kein dlna player
<k1l> du machst mit dem entweder samba oder nfs (oder sshfs oder sftp) aber kein dlna
<CaTaCaS> Nautilus
<k1l> nimm mal den vlc, der kann dlna
<CaTaCaS> Achso, ich hab gedacht, das Nautilus wie mein TV auch den Server sehen kann, jetzt ist alles klar.
<CaTaCaS> Sprich, ich kann mit dem Nautilus auf keinen DLNA Server zugreifen, egal wie ich auch den DLNA Server einrichte, einfach technisch nicht möglich?
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Üblicherweise will man diese dann auch wiedergeben, da wäre der Dateimanager eh raus
<k1l> ich glaube über fuse kann nautilus auch upnp, aber dlna ist ja eben für abspielende videoplayer gedacht. nicht für dateioperationen
<CaTaCaS> ok, also ist DLNA NUR für Streaming Geräte zum Wiedergeben gemacht, und nicht vergleichbar mit einem NAS, wo wirklich jedes Gerät drauf zugreifen kann.
<k1l> CaTaCaS: dlna ist ein dienst. NAS ist kein dienst, sondern eine ansammlung von diensten. den dienst, den du suchst ist samba oder nfs (oder sftp oder sshfs)
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste/
<le_bot> Title: Serverdienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CaTaCaS> ok, kann ich dan vielleicht mit Samba oder NFS einen Server einrichten auf dem PC, wo ich mit dem TV und mit einem anderen Rechner im selben Netz drauf zufreifen kann?
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Dein Fernseher wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch auf Dateien zugreifen können die nicht als DLNA-Stream kommen
<k1l> CaTaCaS: ja, siehe mein link unter datei-dienste
<CaTaCaS> ok, alles klar. Also hab ich mir einfach den falschen Dienst ausgesucht :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich glaub jetzt verstehe ich es auch, DLNA ist ja nur zum Streamen, sprich der DLNA Server Streamt im Heimnetz die freigegebenen Daten, und ein Wiedergabengerät (VLC oder ein TV) gibt die Daten Wieder. Wenn ich aber mit Nautilus auf den DLNA Server zugreifen würde, kann er die nicht wiedergeben. Ich hab auch Gedacht, dam man über DLNA Daten verschieben kann, wie z.b ein NAS Server. Sprich, ein DLNA Server Streamt nur die Daten,
<k1l> dein NAS bietet auch samba und so an.
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab Ja kein NAS, ich hab aber gedacht, ich könnte einen DLNA Server ungefähr wie ein NAS benutzen, aber falsch gedacht :)
<k1l> ja NAS ist nur der oberbegriff für mehrere sachen.
<nagetier> Ein NAS könnte aber auch einen DLNA-Dienst anbieten :)
<CaTaCaS> Mit welchem Tool kann ich aber einen Ordner auf einem PC im Heimnetz freigeben, aber nicht nur Stream, sonder das man auch wirklich drauf zugreifen kann.
<nagetier> Hat ja auch seinen Sinn, kann das Wiedergabegerät aber auch so auf die Daten zugreifen, würde ich das vorziehen
<nubcake> geht sowas nicht über ein smb share?
<k1l> CaTaCaS: hab ich doch oben verlinkt und schon 10 mal genannt. samba, nfs, sftp, sshfs
<k1l> CaTaCaS: du willst sicher samba, damit das auch mit windows geht.
<nubcake> oder so
<CaTaCaS> Nicht unbedingt, ich hab nur Ubuntu im einsatz. 
<nagetier> So ist richtig
<k1l> ubuntu kann auch das windows protokoll samba, aber unter linux nutzt man dann eher nfs
<k1l> !serverdienste
<le_bot> Informationen zu Serverdienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste
<CaTaCaS> Hab es gerade mit VLC probiert, er erkennt den DLNA Server sofort, und alle Stream Daten sind sofort Wiedergebbar, einfach Super
<CaTaCaS> NFS schaut nicht schlecht aus, sogar mit beschränkten freigaben, nur Lesen oder schreiben. Und Drucker server gibt es Ja auch noch ein paar. Schau mir beider mal genauer an.
<CaTaCaS> Kleine frage hätte ich aber da noch, bezüglich einem NAS Server. Ich hab mir mal ein synology zugelegt, aber war damit nicht zufrieden, da neue daten erst nach 30min im Netz sichtbar waren, man konnte dieses nicht System ändern, sonder nur in den .conf Dateien, und dan war nach einem Update wieder alles weg. Kennt vielleicht jemand NAS Geräte ohne OS, wo man z.B FreeNAS Installieren kann. oder auch eine andere OS.
<CaTaCaS> NTS Server ist Super, aber ein Rechner müsste immer On sein, da wäre vielleicht ein kleiner NAS Server am besten. Aber mit einer vernüpftlichen OS.
<ppq> CaTaCaS, ja, hol dir einen billigen 0815 rechner der platz für genug platten hat. sogar hotswap kann heute fast jede halbwegs moderne kiste
<ppq> wenn du höhere ansprüche hast, kannst du dir bei gh.de für weniger als ein fertig-NAS kostet was schönes zusammenklicken, das deine anforderungen erfüllt
<ppq> oder mehr ausgeben wenn du keine lust auf selber schrauben hast
<nagetier> Eine einfache Kiste, kein gutes Gehäuse und ohne Hotswap, liegt bei unter 200€ ohne Festplatten
<nagetier> Wenn ich mich nicht irre :)
<CaTaCaS> Hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ältere PC's verbrauchen viel mehr Strom, als ein NAS Server. Ich hab auch schon überlegt einen eigenen zu Bauen mit einem kleinen Mainboard und einer passiven CPU. Gibt es da aber nichts fertiges
<ppq> jo, deutlich
<ppq> CaTaCaS, achte halt drauf dass haswell oder neuer (falls intel) verbaut ist, die haben C6/C7
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Aktuelle HW, günstiger geht es kaum, jedenfalls nicht so leistungsfähig
<ppq> kriegt man mit gutem netzteil (→ neu kaufen, lohnt, 35-40€) auf 10 W gedrückt ohne HDDs
<k1l> CaTaCaS: gibts alles. auch preiswerter als fertige kisten. aber das ist dann eher hardware talk für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> gesamtverbrauch hängt dann natürlich von der plattenanzahl ab
<CaTaCaS> ok, weiß bescheid, welche OS würdet Ihr den Empfehlen, damit man auch ein kleines Raid benutzen kann, mit zwei Platten. 
<k1l> ubuntu :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich brauch nur ein kleines Raid mit zwei Platten, das ich von jedem Gerät im Netz drauf zugreifen kann, und ganz wichtig, das ich die Aktuallisierungs Zeit ändern kann, damit die daten nach paar Minuten z.B sichtbar sind, und nicht nach erst 30min wie bei Synology z.B.
<nagetier> Weiß nicht was das von der NAS sollte, normalerweise stehen die Daten direkt bereit (spätestens nachdem man die Seite im Dateibrowser aktualisierte)
<nagetier> Noch tippe ich da auf eine nicht ganz korrekte Konfiguration
<CaTaCaS> Synology erst nach 30min, ich hab extra bei Synology angefragt, deswegen ging die Kiste auch zurück.
<k1l> minidlna nutzt da inotify
<CaTaCaS> Man konnte diesbezüglich nichts in der OS einstellen,
<nagetier> Ah, du meinst auch über DLNA?
<CaTaCaS> Das weiß ich. Deswegen will ich auch ein Open OS als Server OS. 
<k1l> CaTaCaS: ja, das ist halt der nachteil von so fertigen OS bei der hardware. ubuntu hat das problem nicht
<nagetier> Das mag sein, wie auch immer das umgesetzt wurde.. wobei ich das auch als ungünstig sehe
<CaTaCaS> Ok, ich Danke Euch. Ich bringe Morgen mal meine alte Kiste aus dem Keller, versuch alle HDDs zu finden, und versuche mal Ubuntu Server einzurichten. Wen alles passt, so wie ich es mit vorstelle, schau ich weiter, ob ich mit eine fertige NAS Kiste ohne OS zulege, oder selber was neues Baue. 
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Die könnte ausreichen, verwende nach der Installation powertop und konfiguriere das Standby der Festplatten
<nagetier> gescheites und passendes Netzteil ist nicht unwichtig
<nagetier> Und achte bei dem Stanby darauf dass dein RAID damit zurechtkommt..
<CaTaCaS> Ich schau mal, ob vielleicht nicht der alte rechner schon reicht, wie Du meinst wen mann Standby einrichtet. Sdandby und Raid, das muss ich auch noch nachgucken, ob das überhaubt geht. Vielen Dank
<nagetier> Wobei man an die besagten 10W plus HDD nicht herankommen wird
<k1l> mit alter hardware wirst du nicht glücklich werden vom verbrauch her.
<nagetier> jau, nicht für ne 24/7 Kiste
<CaTaCaS> Das wird mein größtes Problem, aber ich schau mal. Für einen Test ob alles laufen wird, wie ich mir es vorstelle wird der alte rechner aber reichen :). 
<k1l> ja, zum testen und kennenlernen taugt das
<CaTaCaS> So was in der Richtung zum eigenbau, oder Sofortkaufen, je nach dem was günstiger wird: https://shop.yakkaroo.de/NAS-Mini-Server-System-i3-i5-i7-Dual-LAN-WLAN
<le_bot> Title: NAS / Mini Server System - i3 i5 i7, Dual LAN, WLAN (at shop.yakkaroo.de)
<eixV> achja.. :)
<CaTaCaS> Hab ich da was falsches vorgeschlagen.
<eixV> nixnix, ich hab ein anderes Problem grad CaTaCaS 
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Viel zu teuer und zu wenig abgestimmt, aber das werdet ihr eher in #udo besprechen
<eixV> http://fm-r.eu/tmp/paste/rtl <-- weiß jemand spontan, warum ich bei dem hp laptop unter meinen fingern beim wlan scannen keine netzwerke sehe?
<nagetier> Es wird ja nicht dieser HW-Button sein?
<k1l> eixV: rfkill list zeigt blocked?
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab doch noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem DLNA Server. Die .jpg Daten werden nicht Gestrimt. 
<nagetier> Lass es doch einfach mit DLNA :)
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Nimm einen Bildbetrachter und greife auf das freigegebene Verzeichnis u, und alles ist gut
<k1l> CaTaCaS: welchen dlna nutzt du denn?
<nagetier> Kann dein TV auf andere Medien zugreifen, wird er das sicherlich auch können
<CaTaCaS> ReadyMedia
<eixV> k11: nein http://fm-r.eu/tmp/paste/rtl2 (das zweite muesste der wlanstick sein, ueber den ich gerade online bin..)
<CaTaCaS> Im Ordner den ich freigegeben habe, sind Bilder und Videos drin. Der TV sieht nur die Videos und eine DLNA App auf dem Handy sieht auch nur die Videos, aber nicht die Bilder
 * nagetier würde solchen Inhalt strikt trennen
<k1l> CaTaCaS: guck in die conf
<k1l> evtl hast du den ordner nur für videos angegeben, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ReadyMedia/#Konfiguration
<le_bot> Title: ReadyMedia › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Macht es so oder so direkt übersichtlicher, und auch für die Anwendungen verwendbarer
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab den Standart Ordner gewählt.
<CaTaCaS> Ich schau mir das nochmal genauer an-
<eixV> das ist ein RTL8723BE wireless
<k1l> CaTaCaS: du kannst auch ins log gucken. oder auf der ip:8200 übersichtsseite
<k1l> eixV: das ist wohl eine wlan/bluetooth karte, die bekannt ist kacke zu sein
<eixV> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/w-lan-geht-nicht-auf-laptop-bzw-hat-starke-sch/#post-8108483 <-- da scheints eine kleine loesung yu geben
<le_bot> Title: W-Lan geht nicht auf Laptop bzw. hat starke schwankungen › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> eixV: geht wohl um die auswahl der richtigen antenne: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/w-lan-geht-nicht-auf-laptop-bzw-hat-starke-sch/#post-8108483
<k1l> hehe, jo. auch gerade gefunden :)
<eixV> jo
<eixV> tnx soweit
<StevieW> hallo leute =) eine frage: ich hab vor kurzem einen neuen laptop gekauft: hp-ay045ng. das teil ist ein ziemliches schnäppchen, wobei der hersteller am wlan-chip gespart hat (man muss im wlan-treiber klar definieren welche wlan-antenne benutzt wird und auf die besser funktionierende einstellen). um wlan zum funktionieren zu bringen musste ich ein paar veränderungen vornehmen. Dank https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304607&page=12&p=13635997#post
<StevieW> 13635997 hab ich's mehr oder weniger gleich geschafft. Heute hab ich ubuntu upgedated (wobei ich mir nicht genau angeguckt habe, welche updates das waren), starte den rechner neu und sehe, dass das wlan-signal wieder schwach ist. Dann habe ich wieder die /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf bearbetet und von 'ant_sel=2' auf 'ant_sel=1" geändert und siehe da - signal wieder ausgezeichnet. Meine frage: wie kann das sein, dass ein ubuntu update das ändert? Ic
<StevieW> h würds gern verstehen.
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Realtek RTL8723BE weak wifi signal - Page 12 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tomreyn> StevieW: hast du die datei /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf angelegt oder gabs die schon?
<StevieW> tomreyn, vor dem heutigen update: angelegt. da steht nur eine zeile drin, und zwar die von mir mit all den modul-lade-optionen. nach dem heutigen update war diese zeile gleichgeblieben - und dennoch musste ich die antenne ändern, damit das signal wieder gut ist.
<k1l> das ist der selbe chip, den der eixV gerade als problem hat.
<k1l> StevieW: guck dir mal https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/w-lan-geht-nicht-auf-laptop-bzw-hat-starke-sch/#post-8108483 an
<le_bot> Title: W-Lan geht nicht auf Laptop bzw. hat starke schwankungen › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<eixV> hatte :)
<k1l> hat geklappt?
<eixV> moooment
<tomreyn> StevieW: achso, du wirst wohl ein kernelupdate installiert haben.
<nagetier> Das sollte aber keine Einstellung unter /etc/ ändern
<StevieW> tomreyn, ok. und was wird das bewirkt haben?
<eixV> k1l: hat geklappt. den usb-dongle brauch ich nicht mehr
<CaTaCaS> DLNA Streamt Bilder, aber nicht Alle. Das hat was mit den Bildern zu tun, und nicht mit den .conf Einstellungen. Ich verstehe aber nicht, wieso er nicht alle Bilder streamt. Die Bilder haben aber alle die Endung .jpg, woran kann das liegen?
<nagetier> CaTaCaS: Mir ist nicht klar warum du noch immer auf DLNA baust, wo du es doch künftig nicht mehr nutzen musst
<tomreyn> StevieW: dass der kerneltreiber der mit dem neuen kernelimage kam geladen wurde. dkms wäre da die lösung um sicherzustellen dass dein aktualisierter kerneltreiber geladen wird.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<le_bot> Title: DKMS - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> der muss halt für jede kernelversion neu gebaut werden.
<nagetier> Das wurde gebaut, sonst würde er ja nicht die alte Antenne nutzen
<k1l> das sollte auch eigentlich nicht die modprobe ändern
<StevieW> hm, aber ich musste in rtl8723be.conf nur ant_sel=2 auf ant_sel=1 ändern. nach einem neustart wurde schon das richtige geladen. musste nichts neu bauen.
<tomreyn> ja stimmt, ich ziehe meinen erklärungsversuch zurück
<CaTaCaS> Bis ich mir einen NAS Server zulege, wird es noch bisschen dauern, deswegen möchte ich erstmal dlna nutzen. Er Streamt nicht alle Bilder, woran kann das liegen, ich verstehe dieses nicht. Wen manche Bilder gestreamt werden, müssten doch auch alle gestramt werden.
<StevieW> nagetier, es wurde zwar die alte antenne genutzt (die von mir eingestellte), aber sie war dann auf einmal "die schlechtere". das wundert mich nur, wie das passieren konnte.
<k1l> CaTaCaS: guck ins log ob es probleme mit einigen bildern gab. evtl auch mal die dateiberechtigungen angucken
<nagetier> StevieW: Ja, da wird evtl. "intern" eine Umstellung gewesen sein, von was gut ist oder war und das jetzige "Gute" zu sein scheint.. das kann vorkommen, ein Changelog u lesen ist lästig aber oft hilfreich :)
<CaTaCaS> Wo finde ich die log Datei von dlna
<nagetier> .. mache das bei weitem auch nicht immer
<nagetier> StevieW: Solche Änderungen gehören einfach dazu, wenn man Linux einsetzt
<k1l> CaTaCaS: steht in der conf
<nagetier> StevieW: Allerdings sehe ich die auch als etwas brutal an
<CaTaCaS> Die Rechte der Dateien ist die gleiche, hab ich gerade nachgeschaut
<k1l> nagetier: StevieW im idealfall liefert der hersteller einen treiber, der das alles automatisch macht. da der hersteller hier das leider nicht für linux tut, muss man das manuell machen.
<nagetier> Ja, dennoch greift der tief ein
<nagetier> Würde mir ja mal eine Zusammenfassung all der Änderungen nach einem Update wünschen
<nagetier> elogv in gentoo wäre ein Beispiel
<StevieW> Verstehe, danke schön Leute. Vielleicht wurden einfach die Bezeichnungen vertauscht. 1=2 und 2=1 einfach ausgedrückt
<k1l> nagetier: also der fix stellt in der modprobe conf einfach nur die "richtige" antenne ein. das kriegt der bluetooth und wlan dual chip wohl alleine nicht auf die kette.
<nagetier> Ja, aber schlussendlich wurde die Einstellung doch so manipuliert dass sie nicht mehr wie zuvor eingestellt abläuft
<StevieW> ja, stimmt. das hab ich grad nicht bedacht.
<k1l> CaTaCaS: guck mal ob das log in /var/lib/minidlna ist. ansonsten in die conf gucken wo du das log eingestellt hast
<nagetier> *zuvor gewünscht und ermittelt abläuft
<CaTaCaS> Einziege Fehler Meldung in der log: warn: received signal 15, good-bye
<StevieW> vielleicht wurde eine bestimmte quelle nicht aktualisiert, von wo aus aber abgerufen wurde/wird, welches die oder die antenne sein soll. zum beispiel.
<CaTaCaS> log war in der /var/log
<k1l> CaTaCaS: wie gesagt, schau dir die dateiberechtigungen an "ls  -al" in dem ordner. dann guck ob es wirklich png oder andere files sind. und was das log sagt.
<CaTaCaS> Die Berechtigung bei Allen Bildern war die Selbe, es lag an dem Dateiname, wieso er aber manche dateinamen nicht annimmt, versuch ich gerade zu ermitteln
<nagetier> Oft sind genau die Dateinamen bei solch spezialisierten Diensten ausschlaggebend, wenn das eine reine Dateifreigabe ist, interessiert das den Clienten oft wenig
<nagetier> Und wenn man eine größere Sammlung hat, sollte man sich vorher überlegen worauf man anpasst :)
<StevieW> danke nochmal, gn8 =)
<CaTaCaS> Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklähren, ich muss bei den Bildern erst bei den Rechten Andere von Keine auf Nur Lesen und dann NOCH die Bilder Umbenennen, erst dan wird die Datei Gestreamt.
<CaTaCaS> Rechte bei Andere von Keine auf Nur Lesen zu ändern ist klar, aber wieso muss ich dan auch die datei noch umbenennen? Nur ändern oder nur unbenennen geht nicht
<k1l> CaTaCaS: der wird das neu einlesen nur starten, wenn die datei "neu" ist. als mit neuem namen.
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach mal alle rechte anpassen und dann einfach minidlna die datenbank neu einlesen lassen
<CaTaCaS> ok, wie kann ich es ändern? Bei allen Bildern die Rechte zu ändern geht ja rechnt schnell, aber ich werde doch nicht jedes Bild neu Umbenennen, wieso den auch
<k1l> nein, das umbenennen ist gerade dein workaround, damit minidlna denkt, dass es eine neue datei wäre und deswegen neu eingelesen wird.
<k1l> du könntest z.b. einfach alle bilder der gruppe von minidlna zuordnen, oder eben für alle lesbar machen. und dann minidlna anweisen seine datenbank noch mal neu komplett einzulesen
<nagetier> wie wäre es denn mit dem Workarond alles bisherige zu vergessen und einfach neu einzulesen? :)
<k1l> nagetier: sag ich ja
<k1l> minidlna -R und dann dann den dienst neustarten
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Ich hab immer die datei schon im dlna Ordner bearbeitet mir Rechtenändern und musste die deswegen unbenennen. Ich hab jetzt die rechte der Datei erst in einem anderen Ordner geändert und dan in den dlna ordner verschoben, hat auch funktioniert ohne umbenennen. Jetzt verstehe ich es auch 
<CaTaCaS> Da ich des öffteren Probleme mit den Rechten von Dateien habe, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Rechte Dateien wie Bilder,Musik,Videos usw. halt meine Privaten Daten haben sollten. Ich hab auch entdeckt, das sich die Rechte unterscheiden bei Dateien die z.B auf dem PC erstellt worden sind, und den dateien, die vom USB Stick auf den PC kopiert worden sind. Wie kann man das verstehen.
<k1l> es gibt besitzer, besitzer-gruppe und alle. jeden der 3 kannst du andere rechte zuweisen: lesen, schreiben und ausführen. beim erstellen gehört es meistens dir, deiner gruppe und "alle" darf nix. wenn du daten vom usb stick kopierst werden die rechte meist pauschal geraten/geändert, weil windows z.b. nicht diese rechte-einheiten hat.
<k1l> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<k1l> man kann user (oder programmuser) auch in gruppen packen und so haben sie die dateirechte der gruppe. also wenn du minidlna in deine usergruppe packst, dann darf der alles was deine usergruppe auch darf bei den dateien.
<k1l> da gibts je nach system und anforderung mehrere möglichkeiten, wie man das umsetzt. generell (777) zu setzen, also alle dürfen auch alles, ist eher schlecht und hebelt alle sicherheitsvorkehrungen des systems aus und macht es prinzipiell unsicher (auch wenn das leider sehr oft als workaround im internet steht)
<CaTaCaS> ok, wie kann ich den dlna zu Gruppe machen. Den aktuell ist Ja dlna Andere.
<k1l> pack den minidlna in deine usergruppe
<CaTaCaS> Schon klar, aber wie? :)
<k1l> !adduser
<le_bot> Informationen zu adduser finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser
<CaTaCaS> minidlna ist ja keine Datei :)
<k1l> nein, das ist ein user
<CaTaCaS> ok, sprich man packt minidlna in meine Gruppe (Benutzernamen) und macht bei allen privaten daten Chmod 755?
<k1l> warscheinlich brauchst du gar keinen chmod mehr
<CaTaCaS> chmod 777 ist ja wie gesagt schon nicht optimal, aber 755 sollte doch am optimalsten dann sein, oder gibt es was besseres als 755
<k1l> guck halt einfach mal nach was die da für dateiberechtigungen bereits haben. ich sitze ja nicht an deinem pc.
<k1l> "ls -al" zeigt es dir an in dem ordner
<CaTaCaS> Hab ich Ja, chmod werde ich nicht brauchen, aber ich hab manche Dateinen, die haben nur Ich Rechte, bei Gruppe und Andere steht Keide, deswegen frag ich, was Standart sein sollte bei den Privaten Dateien
<k1l> dann kommt es drauf an was es für dateien sind. ausführbar muss ja auch nicht alles sein. warum sollte eine bilddatei ausführbar sein z.b.
<k1l> und sollten andere, die in deiner gruppe sind, auch änderungen machen dürfen? dann macht ja write auch nicht immer sinn.
<CaTaCaS> Macht auch wiederum Sinn.
<CaTaCaS> ok, ich Danke Euch erstmal. Den Sinn hab ich ja verstanden. Werde Mir mal die Tag das thema und meine Dateien genauer mal anschauen.
<CaTaCaS> Wenn ich noch eine frage stellen darf, ich bin aktuell dabei, meine Daten zu Sortieren, ich hab aktuell eine 256GB SSD wo Ubuntu / und /home drauf ist, aber in /home sind keine Privaten daten und eine 2TB HDD mit meinen ganzen Daten, die ich aktuell Sortiere. Jetzt mal so eine frage, wie baue ich ein System richtig auf, vorallem wie baue ich ein Backup auf?
<CaTaCaS> Einfach eine weitere Externe 2TB HDD und dann einfach regelmässig die Daten auf beiden HDDs aktuell halten, oder wie kann man das Fachgerecht mit dem Aktuellsten Stand am besten machen.
<k1l> also wenn man / und /home trennt, dann ist / nur für systemkram und im /home landen alle userdaten. also die privaten daten sind dann in /home/USER/.... 
<k1l> als datenspeicher kann man eine große HDD nehmen und die in "irgendeinen" ordner mounten. meisten unter /mnt . 
<CaTaCaS> Schon klar, aber in /home hab ich keine Privaten daten, die haue ich immer auf die 2TB HDD
<sash_> Aber man will nicht, dass das Browserprofil und so von der HDD geladen werden muss
<k1l> backup ist nun ein riesen thema. grundsätzlich aber das daten doppelt gespeichert werden, und zwar  woanders als auf der gleichen platte. also ja, du brauchst mindestens eine weitere platte dafür
<CaTaCaS> Deswegen hab ich /home auf der SSD mit System, aber meine Privaten daten auf HDD
<jokrebel> da fehlt dann aber immer noch das "doppelt"
<CaTaCaS> ok, gibt es den Tools, die nur die neuen oder geänderten daten auf einer Platte auf eine andere kopieren, den ich möchte Ja nicht, wen ich jedesmal die zweite Platte aktuell halten möchte die ganzen Daten neu kopieren, kann ich nur die geänderten daten und neuen daten Nur kopieren
<jokrebel> rsync
<CaTaCaS> Ich meine ich hab auf /home keine Privaten daten dafür das Browserprofil, das die HDD noch doppelt sein soll, ist schon klar
<CaTaCaS> Fragen Wir mal so, wie macht Ihr es den so, den mir wird ja vorgeschlagen, was ich gerne möchte, aber wie macht Ihr es den so immer mit den BackUps
<k1l> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l> ist wie gesagt ein riesen thema und je nachdem was man hat und will gibts da verschiedene ansätze. will man gegen hardwaredefekt, gegen brand, gegen userlöschen backups haben? ich habe z.b. ein zfs raid, rsync offside-backup und eigenen cloudsync.
<k1l> und raid ist generell kein backup. weil wenn du ein "oops, falschen ordner gelöscht" machst, hilft dir auch kein raid. das hilft je nach raid nur, wenn eine platte den geist aufgibt und du schnell eine neue kaufst und das raid wieder neu aufgebaut wird.
<CaTaCaS> Ist das alles so kompliziert, man braucht voll viel Zeit bis man da durchblickt und alles mal getestet hat, um zu sehen, was einem besser passt usw.
<k1l> janee. ubuntu hat da auch eingebaute programme, die im hintergrund rsync und co nutzen. aber du hast ja mich gefragt was ich nutze.
<k1l> deswegen lies einfach mal die wiki seite zu backups im ubuntusers.de wiki, die ich eben verlinkt habe.
<CaTaCaS> Ich glaube das rsync und eine zweite HDD mir reichen würde, wo ich einfach jede Woche die zweite HDD anschließe, und rsuny die neuen und geänderten daten von der ersten auf die zweite HDD kopiert. Funktioniert den sowas überhaupt Gut?
<k1l> was heisst gut?
<k1l> rsync tut das was du ihm sagst :)
<CaTaCaS> ok, aber kann rsync wirklich z.B ich hab eine HDD die ich Täglich mit neuen Daten zupacke oder Daten lösche / bearbeite usw. und vor 1 Monat hab ich alle daten von der ersten HDD auf die zweite HDD kopiert, jetzt möchte ich, beide HDD auf den gleichen Stand bringen. Also muss doch rsync neue/geänderte Daten kopieren, und gelöschte Daten auf der ersten bei der zweiten HDD löschen. Kann das Rsync überhaupt technisch
<k1l> rsync geht nur in eine richtung. also eine quelle und ein ziel. je nach optionen, die du angegeben hast macht er sachen auf ziel, damit es genau so ist wie quelle.
<k1l> wenn du auch rückwärts willst, also 2 wege, dann nutze unison.
<k1l> !rsync 
<le_bot> Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<k1l> aber mit löschen will man ja vorsichtig sein bei einem backup. der soll den ordner, den du gelöscht hast, ja nicht auch noch löschen, nur damit es gleich ist.
<k1l> ubuntu hat ja auch desktop programme, die im hintergrund rsync und co nutzen. dejadub, luckybackup, unison,...
<k1l> das ist halt jetzt schwierig dein setup mit laptops, homeservern und auswertigen servern mit meinem setup zu vergleichen. und selbst wenn es gleich wäre, gäbe es noch 100 verschieden wege je nach vorteil oder alleine nach geschmack. deswegen gibt es da keine "so muss das" antwort. schau dir mal an was du willst, das wiki bietet da einen sehr guten einstieg mit übersicht.
<CaTaCaS> rsync macht doch mit dem Befehl --delete genau das, was ich gemeint habe, das beide HDDs gleich sind, hab ich gerade rausgelesen, und mit -b --backup-dir=Pfard werden die gelöschten Daten auch noch separat gespeichert. Mehr brauch ich doch auch garnicht. Was Du mit in 2 Wege gemeint hast, das ich dafür unison nutzen sollt, verstehe ich nicht. 
<k1l> rsync holt nichts zurück aus dem backup auf deinen rechner. dafür bräuchtest du unison
<CaTaCaS> Brauch ich doch auch garnicht, ich will doch nur die erste HDD die im PC ist, auf der zweiten HDD gleich haben, verändert wird Ja auch nur die erste HDD. Auf die zweite HDD kommen ja keine neuen daten, nur auf die erste. Oder wie meinst Du das.
<k1l> rsync ist dumm. wenn du dem sagst: mach die 2. hdd immer 1zu1 so wie die 1.hdd, dann macht der das. jetzt löscht du aus versehen deine steuerdaten auf der 1.hdd. jetzt schließt du die 2.hdd an und rsync löscht die steuerdaten auch auf dern 2.hdd weil du ihm ja sagst, dass er immer alles genau so machen soll wie auf der 1.hdd.
<k1l> der weiß ja nicht, dass deine steuerdaten nicht hätten gelöscht werden sollen. der macht halt genau das was du ihm sagst. das ist mein punkt.
<k1l> deswegen meinte ich, sollte man vorsichtig sein mit dem automatischen löschen auf dem backup.
<CaTaCaS> Aber genau das möchte man doch bei einem Backup, wen ich aus versehen auf der 1. HDD was lösche, ist es ja auch lögisch, das es auch nach rsync auf der 2.HDD so sein wird, das ist doch auch das Ziel. Sonst müsste ich doch sehr viel Speicher haben, um dadrauf Daten die ich auf der 1.HDD gelöscht habe nochmal zu speicher. Wenn ich Ja eine Datei extra lösche weil ich diese wirklich nicht brauche, dan möchte ich diese doch auch
<k1l> ja. deswegen habe ich zu ganz beginn deiner backup frage, dass man sich selber überlegen soll was das backup sichern soll. user-error sicherst du so halt nicht. darauf wollte ich dich nur hinweisen.
<CaTaCaS> Aber mit -b --backup-dir=Pfard werden doch die gelöschten Daten auf der 2.HDD gelöscht aber noch in einen Ordner kopiert, wo ich die Datein nochmal checken kann, ob ich diese wirklich lösschen wollte.
<CaTaCaS> "user-error sicherst du so halt nicht" Wieso nicht? -b --backup-dir=Pfard packt doch die User-error noch in einen Ordner, wen mann es möchte. Geht doch also
<k1l> ja das geht. da muss man nur aufpassen, dass es keinen so genannten ordner in der quelle gibt.
<k1l> oder --exclude nutzen
<k1l> aber das packt dir dann immer alle veränderten oder gelöschten dateien in diesen ordner. das wird dann schon auch wieder viel platz.
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-08
<vlt> Es gibt beispielsweise auch rdiff-backup.
<NTQ> Mal eine vielleicht blöde Frage: Brauche ich Port 25 an meinem Mailserver? Ich hab mich mal mit netcat verbunden und händisch versucht ein paar Mails darüber zu senden. Als Relay funktioniert es nicht und von eine unbekannte Domain als Absender nimmt er auch nicht an. Aber ich kann als Absendeadresse jede Domain nutzen, die existiert. Das ist wahrscheinlich schlecht, oder?
<deem_> wat? eine unbekannte domain als absender nimmt er nicht, aber du kannst jede domain als absendeadresse verwenden? das widerspricht sich
<NTQ> deem: Ich kann keine nehme, die nicht existiert. Aber ich kann sehr wohl xyz@web.de als Absender angeben. Als Empfänger aber nur Adressen, für die der Server verantwortlich ist.
<NTQ> <buxtehude@nodomain.org>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found
<NTQ> Der Server wertet zum Beispiel keine SPF Records aus. Ich nehme an, deswegen kann ich mich als web.de ausgeben
<deem> solange nur du selbst mails verschicken kannst
<NTQ> Ja, "Relay access denied" lässt darauf schließen. Aber braucht man Port 25, damit andere Mailserver mit meinem kommunizieren können? Oder reicht da auch 587? Oder hat das nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun?
<koegs> 25 ist SMTP, 587 ist Submission, also ja
<koegs> mta2mta läuft über Port 25
<NTQ> Okay, danke. 
<gast> Hallo, weis jemand wie ich ubuntu mit der (grub) shell starte? In einer Anleitung habe ich 4 Befehle gesehen, "set root=(hd0,1)", "linux /casper/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda1", "initrd /casper/initrd", "boot". Hald an die wirklichen Namen angepasst. Das funktioniert aber so nicht, wäre das richtig gewesen?
<Frickelpit> gast: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell/#Beispiel-Linux-starten scheint so
<le_bot> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gast> Hmm... Also ich versuche einen Live Stick zu starten, das sollte ja auch funktionieren nehm ich an oder?
<Frickelpit> einen USB-Stick per Grub starten, der auf der HDD installiert ist?
<Frickelpit> gast: Was ist denn auf dem Live Stick drauf?
<tojoko> gast, wirklich n stick oder 'ne micro sc card? Letzteres geht nicht. Und irgendwie ist mir auch nicht klar was Du machst und was Du willst.
<gast> Also ich habe auf einer kleinen Partition auf der HDD einen Ubuntu Live Stick (mit bootia32.efi) gemacht, und versuche mit dieser (grub) shell einen anderen Ubuntu Usb Stick zu starten oder einfach nur sich selbst. Weil ich eigentlich Kanotix so starten wollte, es aber nicht funktioniert hat und ich schauen wollte ob es überhaupt mit Ubuntu funktioniert
<gast> Hat es evtl damit zu tun das ich 32bit uefi habe und einen 64bit ubuntu live stick mit einer bootia32.efi datei gemacht habe?
<tojoko> gast: Why?
<tojoko> Warum nicht einfach auf den stick schreiben und vom stick booten?
<tojoko> Das klingt maximal kompliziert für mich.
<gast> Also ich habe einen Kanotix Live Stick der nicht bootet, und wollte ihn mit so einer Shell starten, aber dort hat es nicht einmal den kernel oder linux Befehl, also versuchte ich es mit dem Ubuntu Live Stick
<tojoko> gast, hast Du einen Windows rechner zur verfügung?
<gast> ja ist auch dort drauf
<gast> auf der hdd
<tojoko> mom
<tojoko> gast, ich würde mal versuchen das image unter windows mit http://osforensics.com/tools/write-usb-images.html auf den stick zu schreiben. Ich halte das für relativ idiotensicher.
<le_bot> Title: Tools for OSForensics - ImageUSB - Write an image to multiple USB Flash Drives (at osforensics.com)
<Frickelpit> Warum nicht einfach das Kanotix-Image mit dd auf den Stick schreiben?
<gast> Könnte ich nachher mal versuchen, aber ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt weil ich es falsch auf den Stick gemacht habe (habe mit dd oder unetbootin oder einfach Kopiert). Ich glaube es hängt bei einem Befehl in der grub.cfg, weil ich dort überall echos zwischen alle Befehle geschrieben habe und ich die echos bis irgendwo in der Mitte sehe. Darum dachte ich vielleicht geht es ja von Hand zu starten...
<tojoko> gast, sorry, ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Hast Du denn mal versucht, von dem stick direkt zu booten (f12 ev. beim start-up drücken)?
<gast> Ja habe ich, es steht sonnst nur Loading..., und in der grub.cfg steht am Anfang echo Loading...
<leszek> also das problem ist, dass du einen usb stick mit live system booten willst, aber das nicht will ?
<gast> ja
<leszek> Dann hat das nix mit grub zu tun. USB Live Sticks nutzen grub nicht zum booten im Regelfall
<leszek> es wird da syslinux eingestzt bzw. isolinux
<leszek> zumindest bei einem bios boot
<leszek> wenn du uefi hast, dann wird erst grub2 benutzt
<gast> Aha... Ich habe nur uefi
<gast> aha
<leszek> kannst du kein legacy bei dir im uefi einschalten ?
<gast> Nein, hat nur 32bit uefi
<leszek> ah 32bit uefi, da liegt auch schon der hund begraben
<gast> Ja, aber Kanotix hat von selbst eine "/efi/boot/bootia32.efi" Datei
<leszek> uefi normal ist ja schon halb kaputt (kein hersteller hat das fehlerfrei implementiert). Aber 32bit uefi ist in der linux welt sowas wie eine heiße Pfanne voller Fett, das will keiner anfassen, deshalb gibts auch so gut wie keinen support
<leszek> gast: wenn du per unetbootin das ganze machst, kannst du ja diese Datei von kanotix nehmen
<gast> Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt :) Nur Debian habe ich bis jetzt gefunden, aber bei Debian und Ubuntu wird mein Wlan nicht unterstützt, und bei Kanotix stand auf der Seite unterstützt so viele Hardware wie kein anderes System, oder so ähnlich
<gast> leszek, welche Datei?
<leszek> die du genannt hast die bootia32.efi
<leszek> gast: debian und ubuntu unterstützen das wlan nicht ? Welches exotische teil ist dass denn ?
<gast> Kann ich die einfach zu jedem System dazufügen? Bei Kanotix ist eben schon eine Dabei
<gast> Ein Medion Akoya Tablet Laptop
<leszek> ja du kannst die hinzufügen, das sollte klappen
<gast> Achso, gut zu wissen
<gast> Aber eben, es hat schon eine bei Kanotix :)
<leszek> welcher wifi chip steckt denn da drinne ? Kurze suche hier verrät es mir nicht
<leszek> ach das ist so ein atom teil. Ja Wifi und warscheinlich sd karte werden nicht unterstützt
<gast> Also bei Debian habe ich nur kurz auf dem Live Stick geschaut ob es erkannt wird, bei Ubuntu auf ubuntuusers.de gefragt. Ich habe nur Broadcom 802.11... herausgefunden
<leszek> diese teile sind total unbrauchbar. 
<gast> Ja..
<leszek> eigentlich müsstest du das tablet einem linux entwickler mal schenken oder zukommen lassen, damit da mal einer besseren support rauszaubert
<tojoko> ;-)
<gast> Ja, nur wollte ich mir nicht unbedingt das billigste was ich finden konnte kaufen um es dann wieder zu verschenken :)
<leszek> schlimm das teilweise solche geräte als "mit linux support" bei amazon (anderes logo klebt dann drauf) verkauft werden
<gast> Ich habe es in einem geschäft vor ort gekauft
<leszek> gast: ja sorry, wenn du nicht selber linux entwickler werden willst und dir den support zurechtfrimeln willst wirds wohl nix
<gast> Es hiess bei ubuntuusers ich kann einen Bug erstellen
<leszek> gast: wichtig wäre aber mal das du wenn du es mal per live gebootet bekommst alles an infos aufschreibst zu dem gerät
<leszek> ja kannst du auch, dann brauchst du aber die infos, soviele so genau wie möglich
<gast> Es steht meistens nur Intel Atom chipset oder so etwas
<leszek> sprich inxi installieren ausführen oder mal mit lspci alles über das gerät loggen und speichern. Dann genaue bezeichnung des tablets (die haben ja meist irgendwelche nummern) usw. und das alles schön verpackt in einem thread oder bug 
<gast> Die Wlan Karte ist nicht einmal sichtbar, ich musste zuerst andere Treiber herunterladen
<leszek> oh ja das klingt wirklich schlimm
<gast> Ja... Vielleicht unterstützt es ja Debian 9 das bald kommen soll :) 
<leszek> wieso sollte es das ? Nutzt doch den 4.9er Kernel. Da würde ich jetzt keine wunder erwarten
<gast> Aha, ja dann...
<leszek> bei ubuntu zesty hast du ja schon 4.10
<tojoko> gast, probier halt mal tails.
<tojoko> oder quobes os
<gast> Wieso die? Welchen Kernel haben die?
<tojoko> kp, ich haette halt einfach mal 'n paar mit yumi auf 'n stick geschrieben und der reihne nach probiert.
<gast> unterstützen die uefi?
<tojoko> kp
<tojoko> gast, goo.gl/RzTGYc
<gast> was ist das?
<tojoko> gast, http://tuxdiary.com/2014/07/23/linux-distros-with-uefi-support/
<le_bot> Title: Linux distros with UEFI support – Tuxdiary (at tuxdiary.com)
<jokrebel> yumi? tojoko ...hat das was mit Ubuntu zu tun (ohne lang den ganzen Backlog gesichtet zu haben)
<jokrebel> Allgemeine Linuxthemen bitte nach nebenan in den Offtopic oder nach #linux verlegen. Danke
<tojoko> jokrebel, ja, hat es - denn es gibt ubunut, lubuntu ... wie willst Du die richtige Distribution rausfinden?
<jokrebel> tojoko: Das unterscheidet sich nur durch die Oberfläche, der Unterbau ist der selbe. Und mit Yumi haben die alle nichts am Hut. Außerdem hat auch allgemeine Distributionsberatung eher weniger mit speziellem $buntu support zu tun
<jokrebel> Und um wieder auf Ubuntu zurück zu kommen; es ist ganz einfach per Nachinstallalation des entsprechenden Desktop-Meta-Pakets aus einem (z.B.) Ubuntu ein Lubuntu zu machen
<_thelion_> Hallo. Seit dem Upgrade auf Ubuntu 17.04 funtkioniert LaTex + Bibtex + biber nicht mehr so richtig. Es wird kein Literaturverzeichnis erstellt. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung: "! LaTeX Error: \apashortdash undefined." in #latex und #latex-de wusste man nicht so recht weiter ...
<_thelion_> Ich hab die LaTex-Datei seit dem Upgrade auf Ubuntu 17.04 nicht mehr angerührt ...
<_thelion_> Soll ich TexLive manuell installieren?
<student> _thelion: Würde ich nicht gleich als nächstes versuchen. Dann müsstest Du dich um zukünftige Updates auch manuell kümmern. Der oben benannte Fehler tritt beim Ausführen eines Terminalkommandos auf oder im Log-Fenster einer GUI?
<_thelion_> im Log-Fenster von Kile (ich verwende Kubuntu)
<dasjoe> texlive-bibtex-extra installieren sollte helfen
<_thelion_> dasjoe: Aha, okay, das werde ich probieren. Danke. Sorry - ich muss leider weg (gehe Einkaufen mit meiner Frau und den Kindern :) ...)
<dasjoe> Viel Spaß!
<_moep_> hi
<_moep_> ich hab dpkg-reconfigure locales gemacht und en_US.UTF-8 als haupt ausgewählt
<_moep_> allerdings bekomm ich danach die ausgabe: LANGUAGE = (unset) LC_CTYPE auf de UTF8 und LANG=C
<_moep_> wie bekomm ich das geändert
<k1l> _moep_: was sagt "locale"?
<_moep_> haufenweise de_DE.UTF-8 was ich definitiv nmicht so installiert hab
<k1l> _moep_: du willst alles en_US haben?
<k1l> sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<k1l> hast du da was in deiner .profile drin?
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> bashrc sieht auch nach standard aus
<k1l> nutzt du auch bash?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> ich hab mir die vm gerade im opennebula geklickt
<koegs> klingt kaputt
<_moep_> wie kaputt o.O
<koegs> "klicke mir ne vm in $tool und jetzt geht nix vernünftig" :)
<_moep_> achso
<nagetier> _moep_: Das hast du durch? - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen/#nderung-der-Kodierung
<le_bot> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> nagetier: in /etc/default/locale stehts richtig drin (LANG zumindest)
<nagetier> Ja, reicht das denn auch aus? :)
<k1l> also in /etc/default/locale steht bei mir auch auf dem server was drin. und #  File generated by update-locale
<k1l> deswegen mal <k1l> sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<k1l> evtl vorher noch mal locale-gen machen
<_moep_> klappgt nicht, es steht zwar in der datei
<_moep_> aber bei LC_CYTPE bekomm ich gesagt, dass es fehlgeschlagen ist
<_moep_> obwohl ich alle parameter in die default/locale geschrieben habe
<nagetier> Wir hatten ja die Hoffnung update-locale würde dies für dich übernehmen
<_moep_> tut es aber nicht
<nagetier> Tja, dann geht das nicht
<deem> _moep_: bist du via ssh mit dem server verbunden?
<_moep_> ack
<deem> _moep_: dann schau doch mal in deine ssh config ob du deine lokalen einstellungen der locales auf den server schiebst
<_moep_> unter was steht das in der .ssh/config?
<deem> kommt drauf an. entweder unter "Host *" oder unter einem spezifischen host
<deem> such mal nach "SendEnv"
<_moep_> hab ich nicht drin
<deem> und in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<_moep_> also unter Host * SendEnv?
<_moep_> mom
<_moep_> ja da steht LANG LC_*
<dasjoe> Na siehst du
<_moep_> aber dann sollte es doch gehen?
<_moep_> oder warum ich bekomm ich dann bei locale -a sowas für 3 LC_* typen: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE
<deem> ich hab immer das am ende meiner .ssh/config stehen. https://pastebin.com/3x0C5zwz
<le_bot> Title: Host * GSSAPIAuthentication no ConnectTimeout 1 StrictHostKeyCheckin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> das tut
<_moep_> ok danke
<dasjoe> "StrictHostKeyChecking no" ist halt nicht das, was man will
<_moep_> das hab ich auch nicht übernommen :D
<Frickelpit> wobei das no hier das Gegenteil macht von dem, was man erwartet.
<dasjoe> StrictHostKeyChecking.  If the option is set to “no”, the check will not be executed.  The default is “yes”.
<Frickelpit> siehe man ssh_config: "If this flag is set to yes, ssh(1) will never automatically add host keys to the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file, and refuses to connect to hosts whose host key has changed."
<dasjoe> Ja, ist doch genau das, was man erwartet. Default "yes" wird sich nicht ohne Rückfrage und manuellem Eingriff mit einem Server mit unbekannten oder geänderten Keys verbinden
<Frickelpit> dasjoe: wir haben da wohl unterschiedliche Definitionen ;)
<deem> naja. ich hab mein .ssh/known_hosts nach /dev/null gelinkt.. *hust* *hust* :D
<deem> daher will ich das an der stelle
<Frickelpit> Das ist Quatsch
<deem> nicht wirklich, nein
<frostschutz> ssh-keygen -R wegmithost
<deem> frostschutz: das ist mir zu viel aufwand. das kommt aber auch noch aus der zeit, in der ich oft häufig wechselnde ssh-host-keys auf den systemen hatte
<deem> das nervt einfach, wenn man 20 mal am tag erst verbindet und dann feststellt, dass man den host erst löschen muss
<NTQ> Mein nemo 3.2.2 will mich verarschen. Ich kann auf einer USB-Platte keine Ordner verschieben. Über's Terminal mit mv geht das aber wunderbar. nemo meint das Ziel wäre schreibgeschützt. Irgendjemand eine Idee, was damit gemeint sein soll?
<Frickelpit> beides mal mit dem normalen Benutzer?
<NTQ> Frickelpit: ja. Und die Festplatte  ist auch mit dem normalen Benutzer gemountet
<NTQ> Das witzige ist: Ich versuche einen Ordner in nemo zu verschieben: Fehler. Dann mache ich es über's Terminal und plötzlich kommt von nemo die Meldung: "Erfolgreich abgeschlossen". :-D
<tokam> Hallo
<Dimitri_> hallo leute
<Dimitri_> was muss man machen, wenn linux eine datei nicht anzeigt und sagt man muss die bereinigen?
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, kannst du das ein wenig ausführen?
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, naja habe linux in einer vm und plötzlich sagt es mir beim boot, dass es wohl bad sectors beinhaltet. wenn ich mit einer iso boote und die datei main.py suche . ( das ist die einzige datei die ich wirklich retten will) steht, dass diese nicht accessed werden kann und man diese bereinigen soll
<frostschutz> screenshot von der meldung?
<frostschutz> main.py hast du selbst geschrieben?
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, ja . meldung lautet ls: cannot access 'main.py' . structure needs cleaning
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Lasse das Dateisystem überprüfen - https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/FSCK_Best_Practices#Manueller_Filesystem_Check
<le_bot> Title: FSCK Best Practices – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<Dimitri_> also fsck hat die dateien komplett gelöscht
<nagetier> Wann hat es das getan?
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, wenn du ein spezielles Wort (Funktionsname o.ä.) kennst die nur in dieser Datei vorkommt ... `strings -w /dev/festplatte | grep -C 1000 -F 'butterkeks'`
<Dimitri_> nagetier, beim starten. da wurde ich aufgefordert.. fsck /dev/sda5 zu tun
<frostschutz> dann kannst du es so in den Rohdaten finden, wenn es nicht überschrieben worden ist
<frostschutz> und wenns nicht verschlüsselt ist
<Dimitri_> nagetier, danach meinte es zu mir ich kann die dateien lösch
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Und da war auch main.py dabei?
<Dimitri_> jap
<nagetier> Und die hast du dann gelöscht?
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Ich würde auch auf dem Host mal den Festspeicher prüfen lassen
<Dimitri_> nagetier, die datei ist auf einer externen, ja nagetier hab yes gedrückt
<nagetier> Dann müsste die jetzt wieder hergestellt werden, was evtl. nicht klappen wird
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Ist das System denn zuvor unsachgemäß beendet worden?
<Dimitri_> nagetier, habe natürlich vorher die disc kopiert ^^
<Dimitri_> nagetier, es hat sich aufgehangen. da startete genau das programm, was diese datei in diesem moment lud
<nagetier> ok
<Dimitri_> nagetier, würde die datei gerne retten, wenns irgendwie geht
<Dimitri_> nagetier, hab wieder eine kopie erstellt dh einmal experementieren geht
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Dann musst du dich hier einarbeiten - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung/
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dimitri_> Inode has an invalid extern block.. sagt der mir
<nagetier> Und wohl mit 'badblocks' heran gehen
<Dimitri_> nagetier, was bringt mir badblocks? rettet es die datei?
<nagetier> Es könnte, ja, und ist wohl das mächtigste Toll diesbezüglich
<nagetier> Tool*, sogar
<frostschutz> badblocks rettet gar nichts. wenn du es falsch benutzt überschreibt es dir sogar alles
<nagetier> Du sollst es ja auch richtig verwenden
<Dimitri_> okey leute, also was ist dann die richtige vorgehensweise
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, hab ich weiter oben geschrieben, wenn es eine Textdatei ist (Python-Sourcecode) und du eine eindeutige Zeile daraus kennst, dann mit strings und grep
<nagetier> Dimitri_: Bin da zu unerfahren, überlasse das gerne den Profis hier
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, habe da einen ausdruck eingegeben chest_track
<Dimitri_> bisher hat sich nichts getan
<frostschutz> ganze platte lesen dauert
<Dimitri_> soll ich da vll den genauen ordner aangeben, wo die datei liegt?>
<frostschutz> wenn das dateisystem hin ist dann hilft das auch nicht
<Dimitri_> okey habe aber die partition gemountet in einer live c
<Dimitri_> d
<Dimitri_> also der schmeißt hier wirres zeug raus
<Dimitri_> nix aus der datei
<frostschutz> wirres zeug ist da auch dabei, das gibt eben auch die 1000 zeilen davor und danach mit aus... | less hintendran oder direkt in eine > datei.txt (auf ein anderes Speichrmedium) umleiten
<Dimitri_> wird er dann die ganze datei ausgeben ?
<Dimitri_> also ganze main.py?
<frostschutz> die 1000 zeilen vor und nach chest_track (wenn du danach grepst), wenn die Datei nicht länger ist als 1000 Zeilen und nicht fragmentiert war, dann ja, ansonsten eben den Wert anpassen
<Dimitri_> die ist vll 150 zeilen lang
<frostschutz> dann mach -C 150 statt -C 1000
<frostschutz> hast weniger wirres zeug dann
<Dimitri_> und warum wird das wirre zeug angezeigt, wenns gar nicht in der datei ist
<Dimitri_> sry bin bei sowas ein totaler anfänger
<frostschutz> ... weil das ne billige methode zum rohdaten beackern ist, da spielt es keine rolle wo eine datei anfängt und wo sie aufhört
<nagetier> frostschutz: Args, badblocks wäre natürlich totaler quatsch, stimmt
<frostschutz> wenn du dem dateisystem untern rock schaust gibts keine dateien und keine dateigrenzen, das musst du dann so nehmen wie es kommt
<Dimitri_> also er hat was gefunden aus der datei
<Dimitri_> so 30 wörter
<Dimitri_> aber nix zusammenhängendes
<Dimitri_> sogar noch mehr. aber nur einzelne wörter
<Dimitri_> ich probiers mit einer ganzen zeile
<frostschutz> welche wörter findet es denn da so?
<frostschutz> und welchen befehl hast du jetzt genau benutzt?
<Dimitri_> vorher chest_track
<Dimitri_> jetzt
<Dimitri_> client.run( langer token)
<Dimitri_> frostschutz noch da?
<Dimitri_> was tun wenn diese variante fehl schlägt=
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, siehst du das?
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, welchen befehl hast du genau benutzt, kannst du das mal vollständig sagen?
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, hier
<Dimitri_> https://www.pic-upload.de/view-33305497/Unbenannt.png.html
<le_bot> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Unbenannt.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Dimitri_> der zeigt dann lustigerweise alte versionen der datei
<Dimitri_> will ne neuere
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, jedes Mal wenn du "speicherst" im Editor, macht das Dateisystem die alte Datei weg, und legt eine neue an... die neue kann dann halt auf einem anderen Sektor liegen als die alte, von daher die "Kopien".
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, danke dass du mir hilfst
<frostschutz> Dimitri_, andere/bessere Möglichkeit hab ich da leider auch nicht. Du bekommst auf dem Weg nur den Dateiinhalt raus, was davon älter/neuer ist musst du selbst filtern
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, immerhin nicht alles weg, ne
<Dimitri_> frostschutz,  wie kann ich mehrere zeilen suchen?
<frostschutz> was meinst du mit mehrere zeilen suchen?
<Dimitri_> naja mehrere zeilen aus dem dokument
<Dimitri_> nicht nur eine
<Dimitri_> damit genauere treffer kommen
<frostschutz> das grep -C sollte ja den Zusammenhang (ganze Datei) zeigen
<frostschutz> aber du kannst deine Zeilen in eine zeilen.txt schreiben und dann | grep -C 200 -F -f zeilen.txt
<frostschutz> wenn das grep -C nicht das drumherum zeigt, dann stimmt was anderes nicht
<Dimitri_> danke, ich hab ne neue zeile eingegeben
<Dimitri_> mir ist noch etwas eingefallen
<frostschutz> geschickt wäre ein begriff der nur in den neueren versionen deiner datei vorkommt
<Dimitri_> jap
<dasjoe> Was spricht hier denn gegen testdisk?
<dasjoe> testdisk auf eine Kopie des Images anwenden, gucken ob td die Datei doch noch lesen kann. Ansonsten vielleicht photorec draufwerfen
<Dimitri_> frostschutz, was sagst du dazu?
<uniCATx> wie lange dauert dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bei 500GB Festplatte? ca +/-
<frostschutz> uniCATx, ohne bs=1M ewig. ansonsten so schnell wie die platte ist
<frostschutz> uniCATx, smartctl -a /dev/sda und dort die "recommended polling time" für extended self test ist so ca +/- für deine platte
<frostschutz> sofern die platte intern angeschlossen ist und nicht usb2
<uniCATx> frostschutz, ich habe mein bs überprüft. der beträgt BuffSize=16384kB . soll ich bs=16384 einsetzen?
<uniCATx> es ist eine interne FP
<frostschutz> uniCATx, bs=16384 sind 16384 bytes, nicht kilobytes. und 16384K (16M) ist zuviel, nimm 128K oder 1M. es geht ja nur darum den lächerlichen default von 512 bytes loszuwerden, der genaue wert ist dann nicht so wichtig, ab 64K oder so ist es okay
<uniCATx> frostschutz, bitte, siehe Zeile 8. https://pastebin.com/v1hXb6C3
<le_bot> Title: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda /dev/sda: Model=ST500LM012 HN- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<frostschutz> die blocksize von dd hat wenig/nichts mit den buffern der hardware zu tun
<uniCATx> frostschutz, ok. verstanden. Folgendes: 1. kann ich den dd prozess abbrechen. der läuft schon seit 2 std.
<uniCATx> 2. was ist besser: 128K bzw. 1M?
<uniCATx> aus Deiner Sicht frostschutz 
<frostschutz> uniCATx, du kannst ihn abbrechen, dd sollte ausgeben wieviel geschrieben worden ist, (status=progress um das dauerhaft zu haben - wenn deine dd version aktuell genug ist)
<frostschutz> uniCATx, und dann kannst du mit bs=1M seek=X bei X MiB weitermachen
<frostschutz> 128K, 1M - wurscht, aber bei den krummen Einheiten musst du halt Kopfrechnen. Menschen können sich unter 1000MiB eher was vorstellen als unter 8000x 128K
<uniCATx> frostschutz, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M & pid=$ ist es OK?!
<uniCATx> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M & pid=$!
<uniCATx> das ist besser , oder?
<k1l_> moderne ubuntus haben ein dd was auch status=progress kann
<k1l_> willst du die hdd aus langeweile nullen oder machst du das mit absicht?
<uniCATx> k1l_, es geht um die zylindrische Verschiebung von gestern.
<uniCATx> dachte , damit kann ich es beseitigen
<k1l_> was machst du denn dann mit dem nullen?
<uniCATx> ich "desinfiziere" meine Platte
<frostschutz> partitionstabellen kannst du z.B. mit wipefs wegballern
<k1l_> du kannst einfach eine neue partitionstabelle anlegen
<uniCATx> also mit gparted?
<k1l_> ja
<uniCATx> zu spät :(
<uniCATx> der dd-Vorgang läuft
<k1l_> abbrechen, und gparted nutzen
<uniCATx> einfach abbrechen mit gewalt oder strg+c?
<k1l_> ctrl+c
<uniCATx> sollte ich vielleicht dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M & pid=$! noch laufen lassen?
<k1l_> warum das denn?
<frostschutz> ¿hast du dd zweimal laufen?
<uniCATx> um den 512-Fehler zu eliminieren
<uniCATx> bei gparted
<uniCATx> der ist ziemlich lässtig
<frostschutz> wenn du die platte nullen willst, dann nulle sie. wenn du abbrechen willst, und div. dd in den hintergrund geschickt hast, dann: sudo killall dd
<frostschutz> keine ahnung was ein 512-fehler ist, sorry
<k1l_> mach eine komplett neue partitionstabelle
<uniCATx> ok. mache ich. msdos.
<k1l_> und lass beim anlegen der partitionen gparted die partitionen an den grenzen ausrichten. denn der macht das dann an den richtigen zylindergrenzen
<k1l_> nicht per hand da 232328,35 zylinder angeben. das geht eh schief
<uniCATx> :-) mache ich
<uniCATx> frostschutz, k1l_ vielen Dank
<uniCATx> und GN8
<uniCATx> k1l_, wieso bekomme ich den Hinweis aus der Zeile 118.?
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/FnQMU6ZV
<le_bot> Title: To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uniCATx> oder ist es üblich so
<k1l_> uniCATx: hast du die partitionen gerade so neu angelegt?
<uniCATx> ja
<uniCATx> ich mache das während der Live Installation
<uniCATx> also nicht mit GParted
<k1l_> dann lege die partitionen mal mit gparded an
<uniCATx> mit GParted habe ich nur Patitionstabelle neu angelegt
<uniCATx> OK
<uniCATx> mache ich
<k1l_> weil 1001470 ist auf jedenfall nicht durch 512 teilbar. das ist falsch
<uniCATx> bin gespannt, bis dann
<frostschutz> naja, das ist die erweiterte, bei der ist es wurst
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-09
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich möchte eine FP mit reiserfs auf Fehler testen (die betroffene Platte ist, vermutlich aufgrund irgend eines Fehlers darauf, nur lesbar). Benutzt hab ich "sudo reiserfsck /dev/sdb1". Ich bekomme zwar eine Frage, ob ich das Programm ausführen will, wenn ich die bestätige komme ich aber nur wieder zum prompt. Sonst passiert nichts. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?
<nagetier> Mrokii: Schreibt /var/log/syslog etwas in sich? Oder auch mal dmesg kontrollieren.
<nagetier> -l  file, "This  option causes reiserfsck to report any corruption it finds to the specified log file rather than to stderr.", sollte ohne eigentlich im stderr landen
<nagetier> Und --check soll default sein, wird aber in den Beispielen angewandt, also würde ich das auch mal setzen
<Mrokii> nagetier: Danke, hab alles ausprobiert, bringt aber alles nichts. syslog zeigt zu sdb1 nur was von 08:21, Auch "-l" und "--check" ändern nichts am Verhalten.
<Mrokii> Sehr seltsam.
<Mrokii> Ach so, ich hab übrigens rausgefunden, dass das Kommando als exit code "16" liefert, was laut man "usage or syntax error" ist. Das kommt, selbst wenn ich das kommando in seiner einfachsten Form benutze.
<nagetier> Mrokii: Dann scheint das Dateisystem in Ordnung zu sein, versuche es doch rw zu mounten, und schau was die Ausgabe sagt
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> Wird glaube ich Zeit reiserfs den Rücken zu kehren
<Mrokii> Ist halt eine etwas ältere Festplatte.
<Mrokii> Ich hab folgendes benutzt: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/s/backupdiskone". Es gab keine Fehlermeldung, aber die Festplatte ist immer noch im nur-lese-modus. Vielleicht sollte ich die baldmöglichst ersetzen.
<nagetier> Ja, und schnellstmöglich die Daten sichern
<Mrokii> Schon klar. Das geht erst, wenn ich eine neue Platte hab.
<Mrokii> nagetier: Danke jedenfalls.
<koegs> Mrokii: dann entweder ein image anlegen oder die festplatte nicht mehr benutzen und an den strom anschliessen bis die backup-platteda ist
<Mrokii> koegs: Da ich die FP im regulären Betrieb nicht brauche kann ich sie abhängen. Danke für den Tipp.
<uniCATx> sind Euch irgendwelche gparted bugs bekannt, in Bezug auf physikalische/sektorale Ausrichtung der Partitionen?
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/Hq2HVHMN Zeilen: 115.+116.
<le_bot> Title: fnord007@vgnnr498e:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] Passwort für fnord007: Medium /de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uniCATx> ich versuche die Partitionen mit GParted auszurichten, was er automatisch machen sollte, und es gelingt mir immer weniger...
<dasjoe> Hmm?
<dasjoe> gparted sollte auf 1 MiB-Grenzen anlegen
<frostschutz> dasjoe, gestern war seine Partitionstabelle okay, die erweiterte Partition war als einzige nicht aligned, aber bei der ist das auch egal. Falls uniCATx nochmal wieder kommt kann ihm da ja vielleicht jemand sagen. Leider ist er oft schneller aus dem Chat weg als man antworten kann.
<uniCATx> k1l_, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: bis Zeile 131. Erstellung von Partitionen mittels fdisk -u -c /dev/sda und es scheint alles i.O. zu sein. Ab Zeile 131. Installation Live-USB und siehe da: wieder derselbe Fehler. Wieso??
<frostschutz> uniCATx, gestern war deine partitionstabelle in ordnung. die erweiterte ist egal. wenn du nur 4 partitionen brauchst, kannst du auch 4 primäre machen (sda1-4 statt sda1,5,6,7)
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/TdM0nknJ
<le_bot> Title: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Medium /dev/ram0: 64 MiB, 67108864 Bytes, 1310 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<frostschutz> uniCATx, die ist okay
<uniCATx> frostschutz, schaue danach ... nach zeile 131.
<uniCATx> bitte
<frostschutz> ignorier das "Die Partition 2 beginnt nicht im Bereich der physischen Sektoren." bei der erweiterten Partition ist das egal
<frostschutz> lass es so
<uniCATx> ah ja, wirklich??
<frostschutz> ja
<uniCATx> frostschutz, na ja, aber Du musst zugeben, es ist nicht sauber gelöst, oder?
<frostschutz> die partition ist nur ein container für partition 5-7, die dateisysteme und damit daten liegen auf den partitionen 5-7 an, die ja das korrekte align haben - also passt das.
<nagetier> uniCATx: Wie gibst du denn die Größe der Partition an, mit dem Endsektor oder eine Größeneinheit wie M oder G?
<frostschutz> uniCATx, kann man drüber streiten, fdisk bräuchte für erweiterte partition keine warnung ausgeben weil es keine rolle spielt
<frostschutz> uniCATx, wenn du die erweiterte auf MiB Grenze legst, kann die nächste Partition erst 1 MiB weiter anfangen (1 Sektor wird für die Partitionsinfo gebraucht), da verlierst also 1 MiB Platz. da startet die sda2 dann bei 528384 und die sda5 bei 530432 statt wie jetzt mit nur 1-2 sektoren abstand
<frostschutz> es ist kein Problem es so zu belassen
<uniCATx> nagetier, ich habe alles ausprobiert: A. unter Gparted MiB bzw. Zylinder B. fdisk: habe für /boot 512K verwendet, für den Rest immer G verwendet..
<uniCATx> frostschutz, ok, verstanden
<nagetier> uniCATx: 255Mb für /boot ist etwas wenig, heutzutage
<nagetier> Würde mindestens 500M, eher 1G wählen
<uniCATx> nagetier, ich bin DOOF. vielen Dank
<uniCATx> habe es völlig übersehen
<Rolfi> Hallo! Wenn man Ubuntu 17.04 64bit neu vom USB-Stick installiert, soll dann dabei der Drucker ein- oder ausgeschaltet sein?
<nagetier> uniCATx: evtl wusstest du es ja auch einfach nicht
<uniCATx> ich habe immer 512MB genommen
<uniCATx> black-out
<uniCATx> also frostschutz && nagetier bis später! thx
<Rolfi> Drucker über USB
<nagetier> Rolfi: Lass ihn an, wobei der sich später genau so einrichten sollte (was er ja bei dir aber nicht tut)
<frostschutz> Rolfi, wenn das so ein Tintenspritzer ist, dann sollte der vielleicht 24/7 eingeschalten ist, weil die Dinger bei jedem Einschalten erstmal ne Tintenspülung machen, so nach dem Motto das Ding könnte ja 1000 Jahre aus gewesen sein
<nagetier> Ganz vom Strom sollte man sie nicht nehmen
<frostschutz> und die Tinte kostet mehr als der Strom, wenn man nicht selber nachfüllt. ;)
<nagetier> Wobei die nach dem Standby heraus auch immer erst rödeln
<nagetier> aus dem*
<frostschutz> Rolfi, rein für die Installation ist es eigentlich egal - nur wenn du den Drucker dann einrichtest, sollte er an und verbunden sein. Da hab ich mal 2 Stunden lang mit Canon-Treiber rumgemacht nur um dann festzustellen - Drucker war aus :D
<Rolfi> Nein, es ist ein Brother Farblaserdrucker DCP 9017 CDW
<frostschutz> ich glaube nicht daß zum installationszeitpunkt eine druckererkennung stattfindet, aber es geschehen ja noch zeichen und wunder
<Rolfi> okay. Danke! Schönen Tag noch!
<tuvok> moin .. kann mir jemand helfen .. ubuntu-14.04-x86_64-minimal ist momentan installiert ...  und ich wollte das mal updaten auf 16.04  minimal .. falls das überhaupt geht https://nopaste.me/view/e1a7671b#L2 und habe die anleitung verwendet https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Xenial/
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<Frickelpit> tuvok: vorher mal alles auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht?
<tuvok> jap
<tuvok> also apt update apt dist-upgrade 
<tuvok> so wie es in der anleitung steht
<Frickelpit> probier es mal mit einem LC_ALL=C do-release-upgrade
<tuvok> moment
<tuvok> das sieht besser aus
<tuvok> danke :)
<Frickelpit> np
<tuvok> Frickelpit ich wollt nen kernel update jetzt machen https://ubuntu-buch.info/kernel-update-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts-enablement-stacks/
<le_bot> Title: Kernel-Update in Ubuntu 16.04 (LTS Enablement Stacks) | ubuntu-buch.info (at ubuntu-buch.info)
<tuvok> und bin danach gegangen
<tuvok> war das falsch?
<Frickelpit> wenn du den hwe-Kernel wolltest, nein.
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> ich wollt eig. nur den aktuellsten kernel 
<tuvok> war der 2te eintrag in google
<Frickelpit> ja, den bekommst du ja damit
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> Linux TheVPS 2.6.32-042stab123.2 
<tuvok> da is immer noch der druff *kopfkratz*
<Frickelpit> 2.6.32?
<tuvok> apt install --install-recommends linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04
<Frickelpit> ist das ein vserver?
<tuvok> hatte ich gemacht
<tuvok> apt remove --purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04
<tuvok> jetz das
<tuvok> ne VPS
<Frickelpit> Dann geht das nicht, da du den Kernel vom Host nutzt.
<tuvok> achso?
<tuvok> dann hab ich jetz nen 16.04 mit nem ollen kernel :D
<tuvok> wenn das ma gut geht
<Frickelpit> tuvok: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVZ
<le_bot> Title: OpenVZ – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Frickelpit> anderen Hoster suchen, der kein OpenVZ nutzt
<tuvok> naja des is ne vps die für umme war :D
<tuvok> virtualizor steht im webinterface
<tuvok> http://www.virtualizor.com/
<tuvok> also das da
<le_bot> Title: Virtualizor (at www.virtualizor.com)
<tuvok>  It supports OpenVZ, Xen PV, Xen HVM, XenServer, Linux KVM, LXC, OpenVZ 7 virtualization.
<tuvok> hm ok
<deem> so alt ist dieser kernel gar nicht.
<Frickelpit> Release: 03.12.2009
<Frickelpit> naja
<Matze202> Hi, hat bitte jemand von euch einen Tip, wie ich von Ubuntu entweder ein Ubuntu oder Knoppix oder eine andere von euch empfohlene kleine Distribution auf meinem USB-Stick installieren kann (Bitte keine Tips zum Installieren von USB), sondern das Betriebsystem soll direkt vom USB-Stick lauffähig sein. Von Windows aus fand ich bereits sehr viel, aber leider nicht wie ich das am besten von Ubuntu aus mache.
<nagetier> Matze202: persistent ist das Stichwort
<Matze202> Ahhh thx, ich suche mal ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: Und als kleine Distribution soll wohl https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SliTaz taugen
<le_bot> Title: SliTaz – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> Matze202: Ich nehm gerne Multisystem. Da kann man auf den Stick mehrere Linuxe packen und ein davon sogar als persistant nutzen
<Matze202> jokrebel, gibts da ein spezielles Multisystem oder gibts nur eines?
<jokrebel> Matze202: Ansonsten https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/ vielleicht
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> nagetier, thx, ich schau es mir dann mal an ;)
<jokrebel> !multisystem
<le_bot> Informationen zu MultiSystem finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem
<Matze202> jokrebel, ok thx ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: *dezente Auswahl nachreich* - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<le_bot> Title: Lightweight Linux distribution - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> Matze202: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damn_Small_Linux ist auch eine bekannte Alternative
<le_bot> Title: Damn Small Linux - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Matze202> nagetier, thx ;) gibts irgendwas zu beachten, wenn ich mit einem solchen Bootstick dann auf einen Windowsrechner starte und dort Daten verwalten und bearbeiten will?
<nagetier> eigentlich nicht
<nagetier> Matze202: Evtl. würde ich überlegen 32bit zu verwenden und natürlich keine Experimente mit UEFI
<Matze202> 32bit meinste die Formatierung des Sticks, die Platte des anderen Rechners ist f+r Windows10 meines erachtens auf UEFI formatiert, oder war das wieder was anders ;)
<jokrebel> 32bit ist nicht FAT32
<nagetier> Matze202: 32bit meinte ich das OS auf dem Stick, oder dir ist bekannt halt damit keine alten Maschinen anfassen zu wollen
<nagetier> aber ok, die Gedanken sollten mittlerweile fast beiseite gelegt werden zu können
<nagetier> -zu
<Matze202> naja das soll später mein Rettungsstick werden, wo ich von uralt bis ganz neue (optimal) Datenretten und notfals bearbeiten kann
<Matze202> jetzt soll es für meinen Urlaub der Stick werden, mit dem ich meinen unter Windows sehr lahmes ultrabook nutzen möchte, weil ich nicht die Zeit fand, da ein neues Betriebssystem ordentlich drauf zu ziehen
<jokrebel> mit Multisystem kannst Du problemlos 32- und 64-bit LinuxLiveVersionen nebeneinander (per Bootmenü auswählbar) auf ein und dem selbem USB-Stick bootfähig platzieren
<nagetier> Und der Urlaub ist dir dazu zu schade? ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp, zu mal ich nicht weiß, wo ich dort Internet her bekomme
<Matze202> jokrebel, E: Paket multisystem kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Matze202> jokrebel, die wget-Zeile hatte ich bereits ausgeführt
<Matze202> jokrebel, ich nutze zur Zeit auch das dort aufgeführte 16.04
<jokrebel> die wget Zeiel alleine Reicht nicht
<jokrebel> die gibt Dir nur den Key. Du musst auch noch das darüber beachten und die Quelle hinzufügen (ist nämlich nichts Ubuntueigenes)
<nagetier> Matze202: Wenn du ein bekanntest System auf dem Stick haben möchtest wäre auch lubuntu eine Option (so muss man sich nicht wieder in Paketmanager und anderes Geraffel einarbeiten)
<jokrebel> Matze202: also deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main zu den Paketquellen hinzufügen und dann erst noch ein sudo apt update ausführen
<le_bot> Title: Index of /multisystem/depot (at liveusb.info)
<Matze202> ok thx euch beiden ;)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wobei langfristig, wenn man Ubuntu/Linux nutzen will, "einarbeiten" nicht so verkehrt wär
<nagetier> jokrebel: Du hast es nicht richtig gelesen, ich sagte eine andere Distribution will man nicht unbedingt, wenn man auch eine bekannte verwenden kann.. insbesondere nicht im Urlaub
<Matze202> jokrebel, jupp, ich bin schon länger am einarbeiten, aber leider vergesse ich schnell vieles, was ich nicht regelmäßig nutze
<nagetier> Und da Matze202 ubuntu auf dem Hauptrechner verwendet, wäre ein kleines Ubuntu auf dem Stick sinnvoll
<jokrebel> wenn es im Urlaub regnet, kann man nicht genug andere Distributionen auf seinem Stick zum anschaun haben ;-)
<nagetier> Matze202 ist hier einer der wenig der tatsächlich auch mal mitarbeitet und denkt
<nagetier> +en
<nagetier> jokrebel: :)
<Matze202> Menno, google spuckt heute wieder garnichts aus, was ich suche: "bash: deb: Befehl nicht gefunden" wird mir angezeigt, wenn ich die deb zeile aufrufe
<Matze202> nagetier, thx, fürs Lob, meine Welt ist halt die Entwicklung von Websiten und mit Englisch stehe ich zu dem noch auf dem Kriegsfuß, was das ganze nicht einfacher macht und ich nur testend mein wissen bissel voran zu bringen ;) (zum glück spricht ubuntu auch im terminal etwas auf deutsch mit mir)
<Frickelpit> Matze202: natürlich, denn deb ist kein Befehl für deine Shell
<Matze202> Frickelpit, achso thx, das musste in die eine datei eingefügt werden
<Frickelpit> die eine Datei, sie zu knechten alle
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-10
<dreamon_> Was könnte es für einen Grund haben, das Copy und Paste nicht funktioniert? Ich markiere was. Rechtsklick Kopieren. Dann geh ich an die stelle wos eingefügt werden soll. Shift Einf. Dann pastet er nur das was vorher im Puffer war. Nicht das aktuelle
<tomreyn> und rechtsklick -> einfügen geht?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: zwei paar Schuhe
<jokrebel> und auch mal STRG+V probieren
<jokrebel> dreamon_: es gibt unter Linux 2 Zwischenablagen. Siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwischenablage/
<le_bot> Title: Zwischenablage › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Seltsam. Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. STRG+V Paste nix. komisch
<dreamon_> Oh.. im Terminal pastet er nix.. im hexchat schon.
<jokrebel> im Terminal braucht man meist auch STRG+Shift+v (oder auch +c fürs copy)
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Du hast recht da geht das. Cool.. DANKE!
<ghostmag> Hallo (: Ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 und habe zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen
<ghostmag> Ubuntu startet jedes neue Programm immer auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm (HDMI) statt meinem Hauptbildschirm (DVI)
<ghostmag> Kann ich das beeinflussen?
<Frickelpit> sag dem System, es soll den anderen Bildschirm als primären nehmen.
<ghostmag> unter All Settings -> Displays finde ich da leider keine Einstellung zu
<ghostmag> Das ist ja blöd. Der Bildschirm, auf dem der Launcher ist, ist der Hauptbildschirm
<ghostmag> Da ich aber bisher beide mit Launcher hatte, hat er sich immer für HDMI entschieden
<ghostmag> Na gut, brauche auf HDMI aktuell auch kein Launcher, teste also mal so
<nagetier> Wirklich zuverlässig hat das hier noch nie funktioniert :/
<nagetier> ghostmag: Du kannst dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie/ ansehen und schauen ob das evtl. weiter hilft. Mit dem kann man genau bestimmen wo welches Fenster wie dargestellt werden soll
<le_bot> Title: Devilspie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> KDE bringt das afair etwas eigenes mit
<nagetier> -das
<Fuchs> ja, KDE hat Window rules
<Fuchs> und interessanterweise hat KDE sogar eine Einstellung dafuer, wo neue Fenster erscheinen sollen
<Fuchs> und eine dafuer, welcher Monitor der primaere ist
<Fuchs> findet sich alles in systemsettings
<klein-ich> Hi, ich habe da mal ein Problem. Ich habe eine PostgresSQL Installation in die ich ein sql file importiert habe was nicht so richtig gut funktioniert hat. Nach einigem rumgedoktore würde ich jetzt gerne mit einem sauberen Stand anfangen. Nach einem remove per apt-get und install ist aber alles wieder in Ausgangszustand. Kann ich das irgendwie reseten?
<sash_> klein-ich: Jo. Nutz apt-get remove --purge
<klein-ich> Das hatte ich eigentlich genutzt
<Frickelpit> und wie war dann eigentlich die Meldung?
<klein-ich> Es kommt die Frage ob ich 1 Packet entfernen möchte und 98 nicht aktualisieren möchte. Das Bestätige ich dann sagt er es wäre entfernt
<klein-ich> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24822988/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Da fehlt aber noch was bei der Ausgabe
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Mal versucht, das Programm auf den anderen Schirm zu ziehen und dort dann erst mal noch mal schließen? Bei mir klappt das mit vielen Programmen, dass sie von da an, dann auf dem anderen Schirm starten (ist allerdings Programmabhängig, da sich da das Programm das "merken" können muss)
<ghostmag> nagetier: Schaue mir das mal an, danke
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ja, habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das bei manchen Programmen geht. 
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Du hast Unity?
<jokrebel> ghostmag: ggf. kann Dir dann CCSM helfen
<ghostmag> Japp, Unity
<ghostmag> Lese mich noch bisschen rein, aber gerade bin ich mit dem Workaround recht zufrieden
<Rolfi> Hallo! Kennt sich jemand mit UEFI_Boot aus? Habe 64 bit Dualboot Win10 und Ubuntu 17.04. Letzteres öfters überinstalliert. 
<Rolfi> Problem: Nun steht Ubuntu 2 x da http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824177/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Wie kriegt man die Doppeleintragung weg?
<Rolfi> Vielleicht auch ein Problem der Partitionstabelle?
<Rolfi> Oder ist das normal, wenn man root und/home in getrennten Partitionen hat?
<frostschutz> mit getrennten partitionen hat das nicht zu tun... du wirst zwei kernel oder zwei sonstwase in deinem bootverzeichnis haben
<Rolfi> frostschutz: Bin Laie. Könntest Du mir bitte helfen, das Boot-Verzeichnis aufzuräumen?
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824415/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<frostschutz> Rolfi, was sagt `uname -a`, 4.8 oder 4.10?
<frostschutz> Rolfi, und ist in efi/ auch noch was?
<Rolfi> 4.10
<Rolfi> bash: cd: efi: Keine Berechtigung
<Rolfi> frostschutz: wie kann ich in efi/ hineinschauen?
<christian_loesel> hallo, kann mir jemand beim mounten eines samba-shares helfen? habe den in fstab reingeschrieben aber er lädt erst wenn ich im datei manager reinschaue :-(
<Rolfi> frostschutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824545/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi>  dir efi/ dir: Öffnen von Verzeichnis 'efi/' nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<frostschutz> sudo ls /boot/efi? .oO(isch benutze gar keine uefi)
<Rolfi> Antwort:       EFI
<christian_loesel> sudo su
<frostschutz> Rolfi, und /boot/efi/EFI/?
<christian_loesel> dann gehts mit normalem cd
<frostschutz> lass es so oder kannst ja mal testweise das 4.8 zeugs in einen anderen ordner wegschieben ob das was bringt
<Rolfi> Antwort:  Boot  Microsoft  ubuntu
<frostschutz> ... und /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/? 
<frostschutz> .oO(früher war alles einfacher grummel bruddel)
<Rolfi> fbx64.efi  fw  fwupx64.efi  grub.cfg  grubx64.efi  mmx64.efi  shimx64.efi
<frostschutz> okay, da machst du lieber mal nix
<Rolfi> Frage eines Laien: Würde es nützen, wenn ich in der Partitionsliste die root-Partition / formatiere?
<frostschutz> ... wenn du / formatierst musst du neu installieren?
<Rolfi> Das wäre nicht schlimm. Würde es denn nützen oder habe ich danach immer noch einen Eintrag?
<frostschutz> Rolfi, was passiert eigentlich wenn du den "falschen" eintrag auswählst? wenn es dann trotzdem bootet, aber uname -a dann 4.8 sagt, dann ist es das.
<Rolfi> Okay, werde ich ausprobieren. Angenommen, es wäre so, würde dann Dein Vorschlag, alles mit 4.8 rauszuschmeißen, der richtige Weg?
<Rolfi> frostschutz: Danke für Deine Tipps! Ich melde mich wieder. Bis dahin schönen Abend!
<Rolfi> frostschutz: Beide EFI-Auswahlen "Ubuntu" führen zu 4.10
<frostschutz> Rolfi, brauchst jemand der sich mit efi besser auskennt als ich. :)
<Rolfi> okay. Danke für Deine Bemühungen! Schönen Abend!
<christoph> hi
<StevieW> Hi Leute.
<StevieW> Könnt ihr mir bitte bei folgender Sache weiterhelfen? Ich habe Xubuntu 17.04 und manchmal laden Seiten sehr langsam (ich benutze firefox, bei chrome das selbe Problem). Vor allem ist google davon betroffen. Ich habe die Anleitung unter http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/ befolgt, leider hat es nichts gebracht. Wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass die /etc/resolv.conf nach Neustart die alte IP-Adresse hinter „nameserve
<StevieW> r“ hat (127.0.0.1). Dann habe ich diese Seite gefunden: https://github.com/cpriego/valet-linux/issues/7 ; und gehofft, dass nach einem Ubuntu-Upgrade das Problem verschwindet, wie von manchen Usern weiter unten beschrieben. Also habe ich ‚sudo do-release-upgrade -d‘ ausgeführt und am Ende neugestartet. Leider besteht das Problem immer noch. Manchmal lädt google.de schnell und funktioniert einwandfrei, und plötzlich beim blättern der Ergebnissei
<le_bot> Title: Websites Not Loading (dns issue) After Installing Ubuntu 17.04? [fix] (at www.hecticgeek.com)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 17.04 DNS issues after installing · Issue #7 · cpriego/valet-linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<StevieW> ten wird es langsam und lädt die nächste Seite gar nicht. Woran kann das liegen? Habt ihr eine Idee?
<nagetier> wb
<Frickelpit> dir ist bewusst, was do-release-upgrade -d macht?
<StevieW> ich dachte ein upgrade von irgendwelchen systempacketen?
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Ist er jetzt auf 17.10?
<Frickelpit> Ja, so kann man das auch nennen. :D
<Frickelpit> -d geht auf die Development Version
<nagetier> Okay
<Frickelpit> lsb_release -a sollte dir das anzeigen
<StevieW> tatsache, ist 17.10 :')
<StevieW> kann ja nich schaden.
<nagetier> StevieW: paste mal bitte /etc/resolv.conf 
<nagetier> Und leider bist du mit deinem Vorgehen schon im falschen Kanal, und müsstest ab jetzt eigentlich ubuntu+1 aufrufen
<StevieW> nagetier, https://pastebin.com/tqVJhmM7
<nagetier> Toll ist das nicht, was du da gemacht hattest :)
<le_bot> Title: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<StevieW> ok
<nagetier> StevieW: Schau mal hier - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq/
<le_bot> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> StevieW: Wenn der lokale Cache die Seiten noch nicht gespeichert hat, wird er sie, laut Seite, auch nicht hinzufügen
<StevieW> nagetier, danke. und wie ändert man das?
<nagetier> Einen weiteren Eintrag editieren
<nagetier> 127.0.0.1 reicht nicht aus
<StevieW> in der /etc/hosts/ oder in der /etc/resolv.conf?
<nagetier> letztere
<StevieW> ok. ich hatte ja schon mal versucht 127.0.0.1 mit 8.8.8.8 zu ersetzen wie in der obigen anleitung die ich gepostet hab. das wird nach neustart zurückgesetzt. wie kann ich das ändern?
<StevieW> chmod?
<nagetier> Ne, soweit ich weiß werden die Einstellungen vom den Netzwerkeinstellungen übernommen
<nagetier> n
<Frickelpit> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base kannste mal testen
<StevieW> und ich habe grade unter https://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-include-lines-in-resolv-conf-that-wont-get-lost-on-reboot     gelesen, dass man mit "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" verhindern kann, dass die datei resettet wird
<le_bot> Title: How do I include lines in resolv.conf that won't get lost on reboot? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<StevieW> danke Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> kabgesehen davon sollte das aber alles dein NetworkManager machen, wenn das eine GUI-Installation ist.
<nagetier> Das wäre auch nur ein Würgaround
<StevieW> alles klar
<StevieW> ich reboote erstmal, bis gleich
<StevieW> re
<StevieW> Frickelpit, nagetier : nach reboot ging erstmal das internet nicht. in der resolv.conf stand nachwievor die 127.0.0.1, wenn ich sie manuell auf 8.8.8.8 ändere geht das internet wieder. und wenn ich "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" ausführe, kommt: chattr: Vorgang wird nicht unterstützt beim Lesens der Flags in /etc/resolv.conf ;( was kann ich noch ausprobieren?
<nagetier> StevieW: Wie genau konfigurierst du dein Netzwerk?
<nagetier> Also wo stehen deine Einstellungen?
<StevieW> welche einstellungen meinst du konkret?
<StevieW> ich hab ein kabelmodem (technicolor 7200) an einer fritzbox 3272 hängen
<StevieW> laptop über wlan drin
<nagetier> Ich meine die Einstellungen die an deine Fritbox übergeben werden, die müssen grafisch (mehrere Möglichkeiten) oder textuell eingegeben worden sein 
<nagetier> Und grafisch gibt es den NetworkManager, WICD, und was weiß ich noch für Möglichkeiten, und dann gibt auch noch /etc/network/interfaces.. und all diese sollten /etc/resolv.conf füttern
<StevieW> moment, ich schreib dir gleich
<nagetier> und 127.0.0.1 nutzen, wenn dieser aber nicht antwortet, auf die Einstellung in einer der genannten verwenden
<nagetier> zurückgreifen..
<nagetier> Aber ich merke selber beim Schreiben dass das alles total wirr ist
<StevieW> ich benutze den NetworkManager
<nagetier> Den nutze ich nicht, sorry, kann dir nicht weiter helfen
<StevieW> kein problem
<StevieW> danke trotzdem!
<nagetier> Gern
<nagetier> Egal, einer der genannten "Dinge" sollte /etc/reslov.conf füllen und 127.0.0.1 um einen weiteren Eintrag ergänzen.. /etc/resolv.conf für Anpassungen zu sperren, sehe ich als nicht passend
<k1l_> wenn man ein programm nutzt, dann sollte man auch das programm machen lassen, bzw es dort einstellen, und nicht dazwischenfummeln.
<nagetier>  /etc/resolv.conf*
<k1l_> er kann ja zusätzliche DNS server im NM direkt einstellen
<nagetier> Üblicherweise sollten "dort" Hinweise zum Router zu finden sein, und der wiederum auf reale DNS-Server verweisen.. und diese korrekten Bestätigungen landen dann im lokalen Cache
<nagetier> und da der nicht mehr gefüttert wird, kann man keine unbekannten Seiten aufrufen
<k1l_> nagetier: nee
<nagetier> :)
<k1l_> seit systemd ist alles besser: "# 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver. # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers."
<nagetier> Alles für den Arsch.,.
<nagetier> -,
<nagetier> sogar
<_moep_> hm was isn der best case um via remote auf nen nfs server zuzugreifen? ich hab nen openvpn gebaut u wollte eigentlich die 10er ip-adressen mounten. Anscheint klappt das nicht wenn ich das eingeb: mount 10.7.0.2:/mnt/private /mnt/usb passiert genau nichts
<_moep_> außer, dass irgendwann nen timeout kommt
<nagetier> StevieW ist ja gar nicht mehr an Bord.. da schnallste noch ab
<sdx23> _moep_: ping? Ports offen?
<_moep_> welche ports brauch ich denn für nfs extra?
<_moep_> die vpn verbindung steht ja
<k1l_> _moep_: nfs und samba kann auch exclude. da was in der config gesetzt auf dem server?
<_moep_> ne ich hab auf der server config die 10.x auf (rw) gestellt
<_moep_> ne idee? :D
<k1l_> _moep_: mount -v und gucken was er sagt?
<_moep_> mom
<_moep_> mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=10.7.0.5,clientaddr=10.7.0.1'
<nagetier> _moep_: deine Firewall sagt sie würde durchleiten und nichts blocken?
<_moep_> über den openvpnport? 
<_moep_> dann ack
<nagetier> und nfsd reagiert?
<_moep_> nagetier: wie find ich das am besten raus
<nagetier> tja, da müsste ich mich auch wieder mal einlesen
<nagetier> sorry ;)
<nagetier> war das nicht.. an einer dieser vielen stellen zu finden?!
<sash_> nagetier: Musste nur confen und insten bis es funzt halt
<nagetier> :)
<_moep_> nagetier: was muss ich als server ip-adresse eintragen
<_moep_> auf dem nfs server hab ich die P-z-P:10.7.0.5 in die exports eingetragen.
<_moep_> aber auf dem client gibt es nur ne  P-t-P:10.7.0.2 
<nagetier> allein mit deinen Kürzeln bin ich überfragt
<_moep_> das ist die ausgabe von ifconfig
<_moep_> nmehme an, das steht für punkt zu punkt
<_moep_> tun0 halt
<nagetier> ihr wisst doch alle selber nicht was ihr dort tutu
<nagetier> -u
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-11
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> Hi
<Rolfi> dadrc: Hallo! Wir hatten vor ein paar Tagen versucht, einen Scanner zu installieren. Hättest Du Zeit, weiterzumachen?
<passt> ich habe auf die Alpha 17.10 aktualisiert. bei der Anmeldung habe ich den Desktop von Unity auf Plasma gewechselt. jetzt startet nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm.
<passt> wie kann ich ins Anmeldefenster wechseln, um zurück auf Unity wechseln?
<jokrebel> passt: Die kommenden Versionen sind hier noch fehl am Platz. Dafür gibt es extra den Kanal #ubuntu-de+1
<passt> ok, ich schau da mal nach
<_moep_> huhu
<_moep_> folgendes szenario: ich hab in die /etc/hosts ne ipv6 adresse und nen name eingetragen. wenn ich das gerät mit ping6 pinge klappt das. wenn ich aber ssh nutze und mich verbinden möchte, bekomme ich Could not resolv hostname [2…]: Name or server not known
<Frickelpit> ssh -6 getestet?
<_moep_> ja, gleiche ergebnis
<Frickelpit> und was sagt ssh, wenn du -vvv anhängst?
<_moep_> debug1: Hostname has changed; re-reading configuration
<_moep_> (und was er noch alles andere gefunden hat in der config)
<Frickelpit> _moep_: ich würd mal den Thread hier durchgehen und nachsehen: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ssh-und-ipv6/
<le_bot> Title: SSH und IPv6 › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> Frickelpit: wie sieht das aus mein eintrag in der hosts sieht wie folgt aus: testvm.bla.domain.tld
<_moep_> nun hab ich aber einen eintrag drin der sagt, dass er bei *.bla.domain.tld diesen nutzen kann und Proxyjump ausführt
<_moep_> meine testvm hat halt keinen dns eintrag
<Frickelpit> leg doch einen an
<_moep_> Frickelpit: dns angelegt, aber gleiche fehlermeldung
<_moep_> irgendwie habe ich die vermutung, dass die namensauflösung nicht klappt, weil ich die ipv6 adresse via vpn bekomme
<Frickelpit> was für eine v6 ist das denn?
<_moep_> 2a0a:
<_moep_> also keine fe81
<Frickelpit> und ein dig -t AAAA testvm.bla.domain.tld zeigt dir die auch an?
<_moep_> ack
<Frickelpit> ping auf den FQDN geht auch?
<_moep_> ack
<Frickelpit> Dann klappt zumindest die direkte Verbindung bei dir.
<_moep_> host zeigt mir auch das richtige an
<Frickelpit> grep mal nach AddressFamily in deiner ssh_config
<_moep_> da steht inet
<Frickelpit> änder das mal auf any
<_moep_> aaah
<_moep_> danke! :D
<Frickelpit> ;)
<_moep_> da wäre der dnseintrag sicher gar nicht notwendig gewesen
<Frickelpit> kannst es ja mal testen
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-04
<DaVu> nochmal meine Frage von gestern Abend....
<DaVu> Ich habe gestern Ubuntu 18.04 installiert. Bisher (bei Ubuntu 16.04) konnte ich mit dem Unity-Tweak-Tool Unity so konfigurieren, dass ich die Fenster am Bildschirm vierteln konnte (linke obere oder rechte untere Ecke anheften). Bei Ubuntu 18.04 kann ich die Fenster nur noch halbiert anheften (linke oder rechte Seite).
<DaVu> Die Installation des Gnome-Tweak-Tools brachte auch keinen Erfolg oder ich habe die Einstellung übersehen.
<DaVu> Ist das bei Gnome generell nicht möglich?
<sdx23> DaVu: https://wiki.gnome.org/GeorgesNeto/MinutesOfFeaneron/Tiling  https://github.com/gTile/gTile
<le_bot> Title: GeorgesNeto/MinutesOfFeaneron/Tiling - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<DaVu> sdx23: danke. Dann ist quarter tiling also immer noch "todo" ;)
<NTQ> Hat jemand eine spontane Idee, warum der Ton bei einem neu installierten Ubuntu  18.04 nach wenigen Tagen nur noch in Chromium geht? Firefox, Chrome und sogar der normale Videoplayer geben keinen Ton von sich. Chromium macht hingegen, was es soll.
<NTQ> Ich hab den Laptop leider nicht hier und kann euch nicht so viel mehr Infos geben, aber ich wollte schon mal ins Blaue fragen, ob was bekannt ist.
<NTQ> Ich dachte erst es läge daran: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/no-sound-firefox-59-linux . Aber als der Ton auch in Chrome und sonstwo nicht mehr ging, hab ich mich doch gewundert.
<le_bot> Title: No sound in Firefox 59 on Linux in some configurations | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<jokrebel> vielleicht einfach nur fehlerhafte Bedienung und deshalb verschiedene Anwendung versehentlich gemutet im Lautsärkeregler?
<jokrebel> findet man in den Audio Einstellungen unter Anwendungen (nur wenn die Anwendung auch Audio erzeugt!)
<jokrebel> NTQ: 
<NTQ> jokrebel: Leider ist es nicht so einfach. Hab schon alles durchgeschaut. Die Anwendungen sind immer voll aufgedreht und erscheinen auch in den Klangeinstellungen, sobald eine Anwendung an ist. Der Testsound in den Einstellungen funktioniert auch. 
<NTQ> Und der Sound in Youtube ist auch nicht stumm geschaltet ;-)
<jokrebel> In den Einstellungen kann man nicht nur jedes einzelne Programm lauter und leiser stellen sonder auch an/aus schalten
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja, das ist mir bewusst
<jokrebel> Dann hab ich erst mal keine Idee in meiner Glaskugel wenn Du noch nicht mal davor sitzt ;-)
<jokrebel> +weiter
<NTQ> Ich probier bei Gelegenheit mal eine Neuinstallation von pulseaudio und so
<jokrebel> wüsst jetzt nich warum pulse verschieden Anwendungen muten sollte 
<NTQ> Ich hab sowas jedenfalls noch nie gehabt. Ich wüsste sonst nicht, wo ich ansetzen sollte. Ich hab alle möglichen Audioeinstellungen getestet.
<jokrebel> äähmm NTQ mal versucht zu muten und wieder zu entmuten (dass einfach die Anzeige nicht stimmt) hast Du?
<jokrebel> ich hätt da ja eher vermutet, dass die Anwendungen selbst leise gedreht sind
<NTQ> Das weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Ich hab viel rum geklickt und mein Bruder, der jetzt seine ersten Gehversuche mit Linux macht, eben auch. Ärgert mich nur, dass ich ihm Ubuntu empfohlen habe und momentan so viel nicht funktioniert. Sound ist nicht das einzige.
<NTQ> Am Anfang ging der Ton ja überall, dann war der Laptop irgendwann mal per HDMI am Fernseher und Audio Output wurde dann darauf gestellt. Und jetzt geht der Ton eben nicht mehr richtig. Ich glaube das war direkt danach.
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-05
<RedNifre> per snap installierte programme werden bei mir nicht mehr gefunden, wie kann ich das reparieren?
<RedNifre> Wenn ich etwas starten will bekomme ich nur "X ist nicht installiert, aber du kannst es per snap installieren". Wenn ich es dann installieren will kommt "X ist schon installiert".
<deem> RedNifre: Die Snaps liegen in deinem /home unter "snap". Schau mal da rein
<RedNifre> Wie repariert man denn snap? Ich kann Anwendungen nur mit "snap run X" starten, aber weder direkt ueber die Konsole, noch ueber den Launcher.
<RedNifre> Never mind, anscheinend liegt es an der fish shell. Ubuntu vertraegt die anscheinend nicht.
<migrantFour> Hallo Zusammen, seit dem Bionic Beaver habe ich Problem mit dem DNS meiner VPN Verbindung, da alle VPN Adressen zu localhost aufgelöst. Jemand einen Tipp?
<uniCATx> Hallo Leute, wie schalte ich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aus? Problem: Bei Aktualisierung über Terminal schaltet sich automatisch im Hintergrund (ungewollt) die grafische Aktualisierungsverwaltung ein... Weißt jemand die Lösung? 
<k1l_> uniCATx: einfach warten bis die fertig gelaufen ist?
<uniCATx> k1l_, leider muss ich dann nach durchgelaufenem Update das kleine GUI-Aktualisierungsfenster per Hand schließen. Früher was es nicht so..
<uniCATx> seit ca. +/- 6 Monaten tritt dieses Problem auf
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-06
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit Verständnisfrage: Wenn ich LibreOffice übers SoftwareCenter lösche und neu installiere, bleiben dann irgendwelche Voreinstellungen erhalten?
<LupusE> Voreinstlelungen sind dazu da, dass sie voreingestellt sind. Du meinst vermutlich individuelle Einstlelungne?
<LupusE> dazu musst Du wissen, dass es meist mehrere Orte für Konfigurationen gibt. a) Systemweit, b) benutzerspezifisch.
<LupusE> die Systemweiten Einstlelungne werden in /etc/ gespeichert und sollten bei einem apt-get purge mit gelöscht werden, solange si enicht manuell oder durch ein anderes Paket verändert wurden.
<Rolfi> Ich meinte meine Benutzer Ein- (besser Ver-)stellungen, die ich dem System als Laie angetan habe
<LupusE> die Benutzerkonfigurationen werdne im ~ (/home/<benutzer>/) gespeichert und werdne beim apt-get purge nicht entfernt. wo diese liegen ist je nach Programm unterhciedlich. Oft ist es /home/<benutzter>/.<programmname>/
<LupusE> der . vor dem verzeichnisnamen sorgt dafür, dass er im listening versteckt wird. Bei Ordner und Dateinamen ist Gross-/Kleinschriebung relevant.
<Rolfi> Wie gehe ich als Laie am besten vor, um eine jungfräuliche Neuinstallation zu bekommen? Ich möchte meine eigenen Einstellungen loswerden und neu anfangen.
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Es gibt den Ordner ~/.config/libreoffice in Deinem Homeverzeichnis. 
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: ja
<Frickelpit> Dann hau den wech ;)
<Rolfi> den einfach löschen? Vor oder nach der De-Installation?
<ppq> neuinstallation sollte gar nicht nötig sein. aber libreoffice sollte nicht laufen, wenn du das verzeichnis löschst.
<Frickelpit> Die Deinstallation kannst du dir sparen, einfach den Ordner weghauen und LO neu starten.
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: Okay. Probier ich mal. Danke.
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: Hat leider nicht geholfen. Mein Problem: In Calc funktioniert der Shortcut Ctr+Umschalt+F9 fürs Aktualisieren nicht mehr.
<Rolfi> Habe Verknüpfungen zu externen Web-Seiten, die sich über das Menü aktualisieren lassen, aber eben nicht mehr mit Shortcut. 
<Rolfi> Habe deshalb erfolglos in den Einstellungen  viel herumgefummelt. Vielleicht besser etwas fürs LibreOffice-Forum?
<LupusE> Rolfi: dann wird das problem nicht am libreoffice liegen, sondenr an einem programm, welches dne shortcut vorher wegschnappt.
<Rolfi> LupusE: Gilt das auch, wenn ich kein anderes Programm laufen habe (installiert schon)?
<LupusE> die chance ist gross. 
<Rolfi> LupusE: Danke für den Hinweis! 
<Rolfi> Angenommen, dies wäre die Ursache und ich würde das andere Programm finden und deinstallieren, kommt dann der gewünschte Shortcut wieder hoch?
<LupusE> ich vermute es wird durch x abgegriffen. von der ganzen grafik habe ich aber keine ahnung.
<Rolfi> Oje, das ganze Ubuntu neu installieren, um den Shortcut wieder zu bekommen. Da warte ich mal bis 18.04. LTS.
<LupusE> googlen hilft.
<LupusE> vor neu installieren wäre eine möglichkeit ein neuen benutzer anzulegen, mit dme einloggen und testen ob es funktioniert.
<LupusE> wenn ja, nach und nach die konfigurationen durchgehen.
<LupusE> oder halt googeln, was deine tastenkombination so macht, un dob dir etwas davon bekannt vorkommt.
<Rolfi> LupusE: Danke für die Hinweise! Werde bis dahin LibreOffice durch Schließen und Öffnen aktualisieren. Schönen Tag noch!
<NTQ> Mir ist was blödes aufgefallen. Mein Netzwerk zu Hause hat das Netz 192.168.178.0/24 und das meiner Eltern auch. Wenn ich mich jetzt per VPN verbinde, geht gar nichts mehr. :-D Das VPN geht über meine Fritzbox. Kommt man da irgendwie drumrum?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> NAT auf beiden Seiten
<apollo13> dann geht aber halt DNS uns so nimmer wirklich für interne Sachen; aber so ziemlich die einzige Lösung wenn du auf der Ebene Konflikte hast
<apollo13> der einzige sinnvolle fix: ein Netz umadressieren
<dadrc> Die lokale Fritzbox bietet sich an der Stelle an ;)
<dadrc> 172.17.2.0/24 ist ein tolles lokales Netz, falls du unkreativ bist
<NTQ> ich hab dann eher an sowas wie 192.168.177.0/24 oder so gedacht. Das hat bestimmt auch kaum jemand, bei dem ich mal zu Besuch bin. ;-)
<NTQ> jDownloader macht irgendwie immer Probleme mit Ubuntu. Ich sehe die Titelleiste des Fensters nicht und kann es auch nicht verschieben. Außerdem klickt die Maus nicht immer da, wo sie sich eigentlich befindet.
<NTQ> Ich kann das Fenster auch nicht mit der gedrückten Super-Taste verschieben.
<k1l> alt taste
<k1l> das j in jDownloader steht für java hölle. es gibt auch z.b. pyload
<NTQ> k1l: Nein, bei mir ist es Super. Das hab ich umgestellt. Aber davon abgesehen, ja ich weiß. Java ist schlimm. :-D Eigentlich nutze ich jDownloader eh nur um Youtube-Videos herunterzuladen. Ich probiere es bei Gelegenheit einfach mal neu zu installieren.
<koegs> Dann doch lieber youtube-dl und auf Java verzichten
<NTQ> koegs: Genau das mach ich auch gerade ;-)
<NTQ> Mir ist das auch wieder eingefallen, weil ich das auf meinem Server laufen lasse um regelmäßig meine Playlists zu sichern. Da verschwinden viel zu häufig Videos -.-
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-07
<bumb> hi leute
<bumb> könnt ihr mir ein programm für lubuntu zum rippen von musik-cds empfehlen?
<Rochvellon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen/
<le_bot> Title: CDs rippen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumb> Rochvellon: da werden verschiede gelistet. kannst du ein bestimmtes empfehlen?
<bumb> +ne
 * Rochvellon hatte früher mal xcfa installiert
<jokrebel> bumb: was würde Dir 1 Empfehlung 1er Person die grad als erstes antwortet helfen? 
 * jokrebel hat schon ein paar davon probiert und kann pauschal keines als "die eierlegende Wollmilchsau" bezeichnen
<jokrebel> aber meist reicht mir k3b (wenn man sich denn die KDE Abhängigkeiten antun will)
<Fussel> ich fand amarok ganz nett, weil er auch die liberies fast automatisch ausfüllte
<jokrebel> pauschal kann man das aber eh nicht sagen. Haben alle ihre Vorzüge oder Lücken. Steht soweit ich weis aber recht ausführlich in dem von Rochvellon verlinkten Artikel bumb 
<jokrebel> ...womit wir bei "Glauben und Gefühl" angekommen wären. Ich wür ja nen Porsche nehmen
<jokrebel> oder nen Tesla - der Umwelt zuliebe
<bumb> ok, danke
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-08
<micha_> Hallo, ist hier wer?
<LetoThe2nd> nö. ganz besonders ich bin nicht da
<micha_> ich wollte einem Kumpel nur mal zeigen, wie das hier funktioniert. Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> aaaah ja.
<LetoThe2nd> hier, für euch beide: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<le_bot> Title: How To Ask Questions The Smart Way (at www.catb.org)
<imox> haben ein update mit ubuntu gemacht jezt nur noch lila bildschirm auch vorm booten. ist UEFI und kommt direkt lila bilrdschirm. was kann ich tun ;-) ?
<Fussel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7YWPShpd99/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2XCwPvfTQ/  hier zwei links die ich mir selber erstmal anschauen muss
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fussel> wenn firefox ginge
<Fussel> na doll, sind keine fehlermeldungen
<ppq> lol, da hast du aber viele kernel gesammelt
<ppq> wo ist denn das problem?
<Fussel> das upgrate hat mit unbekanntem fehler in der gui abgebrochen
<ppq> mal cli probiert?
<Fussel> ich wollt von 16.04 auf 17.10
<jokrebel> geschaut ob Platz is?
<jokrebel> das wird nicht mehr unterstützt
<ppq> 17.10? doch, bis juli 2018 noch
<Fussel> mit cli muss ich mich erstmal schlau machen
<ppq> aber wieso man von 16.04 auf 17.10 will verstehe ich nicht
<jokrebel> ich auch nicht
<foxpalace> weil er wahrscheinlich nicht auf 18.04 darf ;)
<Fussel> verstehe ich auch nicht. ich hab erstmal versucht auf 18.04 zu kommen, aber weiter als bis zu 17.10 kam ich nicht
<jokrebel> weil ein LTS Upgrade erst nach dem Release der 18.04.1 geht
<Fussel> da dachte ichmir: ok, zwischenschritt.
<Fussel> urgs
<jokrebel> aber nun ist es eh zu spät da drüber zu reden
<ppq> :)
<foxpalace> Fussel: nein - wenn lts, dann auf die nächste lts - hier hast du jetzt murks gebaut ;)
<Fussel> an die .1 nimmi gedacht :(
<Fussel> ja ich merks :(
<jokrebel> und ein Releaseupgrade sollte man besser nicht per GUI machen
<Fussel> ich glaub, ich setz neu auf :>
<foxpalace> hast du die /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades mal angeschaut?
<jokrebel> Fussel: jetzt: Terminal auf ... apt -f install
<Fussel> ok
<Fussel> ging sauber durch
<jokrebel> dann ein do-release-upgrade (ohne sudo) hinterher
<foxpalace> mmmh, weiss nicht, ob ich das machen würde
<foxpalace> Fussel: baremetall oder kannst du ein snapshot fahren?
<Fussel> nicht so ohne weiteres
<foxpalace> was hast du jetzt für einen "betriebszustand"?
<Fussel> ich schätze mal irgendwas zwischen 16.04 und 17.10 :>
<foxpalace> jokrebel: warum würdest du jetzt do-release-upgrade fahren wollen?
<jokrebel> einfach mal noch ein "apt update && apt full-upgrade" und zuschaun, welche Quellen verwendet werden
<jokrebel> foxpalace: warum Du nicht?
<foxpalace> jokrebel: weil ich in dem zustand schon viel mist passieren gesehen habe
<foxpalace> Fussel: was sagt die /etc/os-release ?
<jokrebel> im günstigsten fall läuft es weiter. Im ungunstigen sagt es, kein release-upgrade verfügbar
<jokrebel> foxpalace: Der Mist IST doch bereits passiert
<foxpalace> dann kommt er nicht mehr so einfach (eigentlich schon, wenn terminalaffine) auf die nächste LTS
<foxpalace> jokrebel: ich will aber verhindern, dass er sich schrottet
<foxpalace> jokrebel: du hast ja recht, aber lieber paar mal gucken :)
<Fussel> schrott isses schon :>
<foxpalace> Fussel: hehehe - kannst du rebooten?
<foxpalace> Fussel: wenns system startet, bekommt man es auch wieder heile :)
<Fussel> also bionic upgrate läuft jetzt erstmal :>
<jokrebel> ööhmm? wie?
<Fussel> zu rebooten hab ich mich noch ned getraut :D
<jokrebel> keiner sagte was von do-release-upgrade -d
<foxpalace> bestimmt debian like die sources.list geändert *yeah* thats the right way :)
<Fussel> ich hab copy paste gemacht
<jokrebel> von was...
<Fussel> und jetzt holt er sich bionic pakete
<foxpalace> sources.list geändert?
<foxpalace> wenn ja, wirds klappen :))))))
<jokrebel> Du suchst nach hilfe hier fummelst aber gleichzeitig nach uns unbekannten anleitungen per c&p?    ,,,ich bin raus
<foxpalace> da hat jokrebel recht :)
<Fussel> jokrebel, hab nur ein do release upgrate
<Fussel> ich fummel garnix
<Fussel> *gemacht
<jokrebel> ein reines "do-release-upgraDe" bringt dich (noch) nicht nach bionic.... :-/
<jokrebel> doch tust Du
<foxpalace> nicht schimpfen jokrebel :)
<Fussel> jokrebel, womöglich weil ich "aktuelle versionen" nu stehen hab, kein lts mehr
<foxpalace> hab ich doch gesagt - /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades modifiziert
<Fussel> jokrebel, der will jetzt weiter machen was mehre stunden dauern kann
<jokrebel> Noch ne Sache die Du geändert aber verschwiegen hast
<Fussel> sorry :(
<foxpalace> Fussel: hau rein - jetzt hast du angefangen
<jokrebel> Eben. Für ein zurück ists eh zu spät
<jokrebel> Und mit einem aktuellen Rechner wird es nichts zu ewig dauern
<Fussel> jokrebel, ich wollt auf 18.04 rauf, und weil das nicht einfach ging ( weil ich nicht an 18.04.1 gedacht hab) hab ichs über den umweg 17.10 probiert
<Fussel> indem ich die quelle in der gui anpasste
<foxpalace> Fussel: ich kann dich verstehen - einerseits wird 18.04 LTS freigegeben, aber upgraden darfst nicht - ich verstehe den sinn auch nicht so ganz
<foxpalace> ich release meine systeme selber, da brauche ich keine .1
<foxpalace> meine heist mg.1
<Fussel> foxpalace, es ist eben noch kein 18.04.1 am start. das hatte ich vergessen und wollte es mit gewallt machen. deshalb nu der hickhack
<foxpalace> Fussel: ja, kann ich verstehen, why not
<foxpalace> ich mach das immer bei meiner *programmierkiste*
<jokrebel> foxpalace: Weil 18.04 erst mal nur ein neuer Halbjahres Release ist und erst mit 18.04.1 zum vollwertigen LTS wird. 16.04 hat auch keine Eile dringend upgegraded zu werden da es noch recht lange unterstützt wird.
<foxpalace> jokrebel: das thema lassen wir besser :)
<Fussel> was für einen plödsin man doch anstellt. aus purer langeweile :>
<jokrebel> Fussel: Wenn Du ein LTS Upgrade "mit Gewalt erzwingen willst" hilft der Schalter -d hinterm do-releas-upgrade
<foxpalace> jokrebel: noch lange nicht immer
<Fussel> jokrebel, will ich ja nicht, war mein fehler
<jokrebel> foxpalace: aha? Erzähl mehr
<jokrebel> oder vielleicht lieber im Offtopic
<Fussel> ich dachte halt, irgend eine abhängigkeit verhindert auf 18.04 zu kommen, und ich müsse den umweg über die 17.10 gehen... schwerer fehler
<foxpalace> von 15.10(?) vor einem halben jahr etwa(?) auf lts zu kommen -> no go
<foxpalace> das wurde irgendwann einfach gekappt
<foxpalace> vorher gings ohne probleme, dann auf einmal nicht mehr. also einfach die sources.list editiert und apt-get dist-upgrade - fertig - gute alte debian-art
<jokrebel> klar weil nicht mehr unterstützt. Ist aber wie ein Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich, wenn es gerade um ein Upgrade ausgehend von einem (ursrünglich) 16.04 ist
<foxpalace> wobei alt hierbei ja ein zauberwort ist :)
<foxpalace> debian mag ja sein was es will, eines auf jeden fall ... alt ;)
<jokrebel> foxpalace: sind eher nicht zu empfehlende unorthodoxe Tipps die Du da grad gibts IMHO
<jokrebel> und nun genug des Offtopic
<foxpalace> das ist doch kein offtopic - das ist es was man mit ubuntu machen kann :)))
<jokrebel> Deine letzten 5 Posts waren offtopic genug ... stop it
<foxpalace> mmmh
<foxpalace> Fussel: hoffe dein upgrade klappt - denk dran, du kannst die /etc/apt/sources.list bearbeiten und dann apt-get dist-uprade durchfürhen - ist ein weg, geht aber an do-release-upgrade vorbei - kommt aber zum sicheren ziel
<foxpalace> erst apt-get update natürlich
<Fussel> aha! :>
<jokrebel> und ist nicht der von Ubuntu vorgeschlagen Weg ;-) Bei Ubuntu nimmt man im übrigen inzwischen schon länger full-upgrade
<foxpalace> dann halt full-upgrade ;)
<foxpalace> btw - ich habe noch mysql-5.7 auf meinem homeserver - das gehört wech .... grrrr gerade gesehen :)
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<glasshaus> wie installiert man eine firmware, reicht es aus die fw in den ordner /lib/firmware zu schmeißen und dann neu zu starten?
<tomreyn> da das auch bereits in #ubuntu gefragt und dort antwort bekommen hast kann das hier wohl als erledigt gelten.
<glasshaus> kannste machen!
<tomreyn> höchst liebenswürdig von dir, glasshaus. gerne beim nächsten mal wenn du crosspostest auch hier bescheid geben dass es sich erledigt hat.
<glasshaus> klar!
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-09
<Lembert1> Hallo, wie kann ich über Ubuntu via Druckerfenster oder ähnlich einfach Faxe per VOIP-Anbieter (t38) versenden. Ich kenns bisher nur mit Windows, da gibts es Software wie https://www.t38printer.de ich hab mal im wiki gestöbert aber hatte da bisher keine Treffer. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<ppq> Lembert1, da finde ich gerade nur server-lösungen, die sehr frickelig klingen. https://github.com/gonicus/gofaxip http://hylafax.sourceforge.net/
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - gonicus/gofaxip: GOfax.IP - T.38 / Fax Over IP backend for HylaFAX using FreeSWITCH (at github.com)
<ppq> Lembert1, ah, zoiper + t38modem wären wohl noch eine option. damit kannst du .tiff dateien faxen
<ppq> Lembert1, notfalls halt per windows-vm
<Lembert1> hm alles zu komplex, ich möchte auf knopfdruck von libreoffice aus faxen
<tomreyn> Lembert1: hast du zufällig ne fritzbox da die sip kann?
<tomreyn> falls ja wäre die antwort "roger router"
<Lembert1> tomreyn, ne hab nen draytec vigor
<tomreyn> Lembert1: und der macht auch dienen sip endpunkt oder hast du das direkt im endgerät eingerichtet?
<Lembert1> nee mein endgerät macht sip selbst
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab /dev/sda1 (Wurzelverzeichnis) mit dd auf /dev/sda2 geklont und wollte damit mein Linux duplizieren, sodass ich beide unabhängig voneinander starten kann. Nach dem Klonen habe ich mit tune2fs /dev/sda2 eine neue UUID gegeben und sie in der fstab eingetragen.
<NTQ> Danach hab ich von /dev/sda1 gebootet und grub aktualisiert. Nach dem Neustart hab ich in GRUB das booten von /dev/sda2 gewählt, komischerweise startet dann trotzdem das Ubuntu auf /dev/sda1
<NTQ> In der grub.cfg scheint alles richtig zu sein. Beim entsprechenden Menüeintrag steht die korrekte UUID. Was hab ich also noch vergessen, damit ich zwei identische Ubuntus unabhängig voneinander starten kann?
<jokrebel> NTQ: ohne es genau verstanden zu haben. Mehrere Linux am Start?
<jokrebel> Mehrere Festplatten vielleicht obendrein auch noch?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Auf /dev/sda1 ist ein Ubuntu 16.04. /dev/sda2 ist genau so groß wie /dev/sda1. Deswegen hab ich sda1 auf sda2 geklont. Jetzt würde ich gerne die beiden Ubuntus unabhängig voneinander starten können.
<NTQ> Im Grunde ist es das hier: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-mounts-wrong-partition-450343/ Das habe ich gerade gefunden und lese mal
<le_bot> Title: grub mounts wrong partition (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<jokrebel> NTQ: 2 Linux auf einem Rechner ist immer etwas trickreich. Grub ist ja nicht nur in /boot sondern auch im MBR (wenn man denn noch kein UEFI hat) und den muss man dann auch entsprechend korrekt neu schreiben lassen
<jokrebel> mit UEFI wirsa, was ich laß noch ne Spur komplexer
<jokrebel> *wirds
<NTQ> UEFI hab ich ausgestellt
<NTQ> Ich hab glaube ich noch einen Fehler in der fstab auf sda2 gefunden.
<NTQ> Ich starte mal schnell neu. Ich schreibe gerade auf diesem Rechner :-D
<tomreyn> klingt an sich alles als ob das hätte klappen sollen
<tomreyn> ggf. war der root hint noch der alte
<jokrebel> na dann - für _eine_ installation entscheiden, die der "Master" sein soll...
<jokrebel> na prima; wie ich es liebe erst zu fragen und dann wild zu probieren und den Kanal verlassen
<tomreyn> er kommt ja sicher gleich wieder ;)
<jokrebel> und ich soll warten weil er ein Problem hat?
<jokrebel> tomreyn: richt es ihm aus per copy&paste ... ich hab grad auch noch anderes zu tun
<jokrebel> uodate-grub2 heißt das Zauberwort
<tomreyn> jokrebel: kannst ihm gerne per nickserv ne memo schicken, ich bin nicht dein messenger.
<tomreyn> oder nicht, mir wurst
<jokrebel> so weit kommts noch ... der soll einfach das öffentlich LOG lesen ... oder auch nicht, mir auch wurscht
<jokrebel> aber es wär nett wenn es ihm jemand ausrichtet falls ich nicht hier bin wenn er sich herablässt wieder zu erscheinen *herrje*
<jokrebel> dann waren meine Recherchen und "im eigenen Multisystem nachschaun" vielleicht nicht ganz umsonst :-/
<jurgen> quit
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-10
<rentier> Huhu!  Wie kriege ich die Funktionalität von Downthemall zurück? Geht ja mit dem neuen Firefox nicht mehr.
<rentier> Also alle von einer html-Seite aus verlinkten Dateien automatisch mit sehr wenigen Klicks und Einstellungen runterladen lassen
<holgersson> rentier: Ich spiele mal Suchmaschinenassistent: https://www.netzwelt.de/alternative-zu/4009-downthemall.html
<holgersson> rentier: Das war der dritte Suchtreffer für die Suche nach "firefox addon down them all" ;-)
<le_bot> Title: DownThemAll: 20 Alternativen im Überblick - NETZWELT (at www.netzwelt.de)
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-03
<j0k> mein "disco" lastet ständig die CPU (mit 2 Kernen) teils einen davon bis 100% den anderen 50% aber durchschnittlich immerüber 79% trotz, dass kein einziges Programm geöffnet ist. Der mit Abstand am Recourcendfressends für die CPU ist der Prozess systemd-udevd (2 mal vorhanden - 1 mal um die 50% und ein weiteres mal mit nur ca 7%)
<ppq> j0k, ist ein smartphone mit MTP per USB angeschlossen?
<LupusE> kde? dann willst du blaloo deaktivieren.
<j0k> ppq: ne
<ppq> j0k, schau mal mit    udevadm monitor    nach wer da so viel aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis hat
<j0k> LupusE: nein kein KDE ...weiß grad nicht auswendig wie die Oberfläche heißt läuft aber wohl mit LXQT
<j0k> ppq: oh oh ... das rattert ja nur so durch
<ppq> j0k, welches gerät bzw welcher treiber denn? bei mir kommt da im normalen betrieb nichts, solange ich keine geräte an und ab stecke.
<j0k> hab es mal mit STRG+C abgebrochen ...da wird wohl ständig geadded und removerd einmal /module/nvidia und dann noch /kernel/slab/:0012288
<ppq> j0k, klingt nach einem notebook mit nvidia grafik. nutzt du die nvidia grafik auch oder nur intel?
<ppq> j0k, die proprietären nvidia-treiber zu deinstallieren sollte das beheben
<ppq> die freien sind ja inzwischen auch ganz gut.
<j0k> ppq: ne kein Notbuch - ein Tower 
<ppq> ok. sollte trotzdem helfen
<j0k> ich kann da noch nit mal GParted oder Synaptic starten ^^ ...fragt nach dem Passwort aber es öffnet sich ned
<j0k> und die Oberfläche wär soo schick
<j0k> Lubuntu laut abmelden und Einlogdialog
<j0k> Ach ja - was mich da auch grad noch stört ist mein conky. Sobald ich ein Desktopicon klicke oder auch den Desktop direkt klicke verschwindet es
<ppq> wozu ne GUI, um ein paket zu deinstallieren?
<j0k> ich weiß ja noch nit mal ob der Nivida oder Noveau da läuft ;-)
<ppq> lspci -knn
<ppq> aber wenn da was von /module/nvidia steht, ist es der proprietäre
<j0k> das sind so die wehwechchen nach einem upgrade 
<j0k> apt purge nvidia-340
<j0k> ohoh
<ppq> falsches fenster? :)
<j0k> konnte nicht entfernt werden ...updates/dkms ...
<ppq> klingt hart verbastelt, das system
<j0k> tut aber wohl trotzdem was
<j0k> hat halt schon ein paar release-upgrades hinter sich und verschieden Oberflächen und so
<j0k> aber nix großartig seltsames wie selbst 1000 PPAs oder schlimmeres
<j0k> ppq: cool danke. CPU auf 2-4 % seit porgen von nvidia-340 und -common und reboot
<ppq> top
<j0k> conky verschwindet aber immer noch bei Linksklick auf den Desktop
<j0k> ein conky prozess läuft aber noch
<j0k> Setting mit 2 Monitoren (nicht gespiegelt) conky beim Start nur auf dem Rechten am rechten Rand
<j0k> auch wenn ich die vorhandenen 4 virtuellen Desktops durchklicke ist conky nirgends
<j0k> killall conky && conky &    bringt es wieder zum vorschein (bis zum nächsten Klick auf den Desk
<sdx23> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717351
<j0k> sdx23: Danke scheint nun zu klappen
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-05
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen. Gibt es ne möglichkeit auf ein Event zu reagieren, wenn z.b. ein VPN Tunnel aufgebaut wird?
<indy73c> z.b. ein Script starten?
<stevieh> das kommt sicher auf den Network Manager an...
<indy73c> guter punkt ... wie finde ich raus, welchen ich habe?
<indy73c> ich hatte da irgendwie an dmesg gedacht
<stevieh> indem du schaust, welches ubuntu du nimmst, und was da für ein nm ist.
<indy73c> naja ist 18.04
<stevieh> na und nun frag tante gugl
<indy73c> naja das würde vorraussetzen, das ich nix anderes installiert habe was den nm angeht
<indy73c> und was die frage im allgemeinen angeht, hätte ja sein können sowas hat schonmal jemand gemacht, klar kann ich dmsg überwachen, aber könnte ja sein das system bietet da ne schnittstelle für
<stevieh> indy73c: das hab ich schonmal gemacht, aber eben nicht für das, was gerade unter 18.04 aktuell ist. dmesg überwachen sollte der letzte schritt sein.
<indy73c> stevieh: ja das denke ich auch
<indy73c> kann ich den nm irgendwie abfragen ?
<indy73c> ich meine mich zu erinnern ich hätte beim versuch mein 3G modem zu installieren einen anderen nm installiert, ich sollte sowas aufschreiben
<stevieh> aktuell ist das glaub ich "netplan" seit 18.04, aber anscheinend geht auch immer noch NetworkManager... für mich ist das alles - wie immer - sehr undurchsichtig
<indy73c> geht mir da auch, im Wiki steht nicht explizit welcher NM das sit
<indy73c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/
<le_bot> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indy73c> network-manager / network-manager-gnome
<stevieh> scheint wohl so zu sein, mach mal ps auxww | grep NetworkManager
<indy73c> ja da kommt was
<indy73c> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2BCbXNY4Hy/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> hier was zum lesen https://netplan.io/faq#use-pre-up-post-up-etc-hook-scripts
<le_bot> Title: FAQ | netplan.io (at netplan.io)
<koegs> oder das hier, wie immer ohne gewähr da nicht getestet https://askubuntu.com/questions/1111652/network-manager-script-when-interface-up
<le_bot> Title: Network Manager script when interface up? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<indy73c> okay danmit komme ich schonmal weiter, Danke stevieh & koegs 
<enrico_> Hallo wie lautete nochmals der Befehl um von einer Version auf die nächste zu kommen? Danke
<j0k> im Terminal?
<enrico_> Ja 
<j0k> do-release-upgrade
<Frickelpit> enrico_: do-release-upgrade, wenn es ein Server ist. Ansonsten die grafische Variante
<enrico_> Danke.
<enrico_> Nein es Standart Pc.
<Frickelpit> in welcher Art steht er denn?
<enrico_> Habe jetzt die LTS Version 18.04 drauf. Oder ist das wieder nichts wegen den Support? Mein sind nur 9 Monate gewesen. Dann behalte ich die LTS.
<stevieh> in der Stand Art
<enrico_> Desktop Pc :)
<enrico_> Sorry nun habe ich das mit Synaptic gefunden. Kann man ja einstellen ob nur LTS oder für jede Version. Also nochmals Sorry bin nicht mehr so oft am Pc:)
<enrico_> Mist ist ja schon 19.04 erschienen. Bei mir wird 18.10 angezeigt mit der Aktualisierungsverwaltung. Da behalte ich doch lieber die LTS Version.
<indy73c> Weiß jemand ob es bei ubuntu die option gibt eine A3 seite aus 2 A4 seiten zu drucken, unter windows ging das immer super, aber ich weiss nicht ob das was mit dem Drucker Treiber oder dem System zu tun hat?
<stevieh> das kann mit allem zu tun haben. Aber zumindest für PDF gibt es werkzeuge, mit denen du das alles auch so machen kannst.
<indy73c> naja ist ein jpg file
<stevieh> und du willst das so auf 2*a4 drucken, dass a3 bei rauskommt?
<indy73c> genau
<indy73c> wir haben keinen A3 drucker
<indy73c> für windows gibts 1000 anleitungen
<stevieh> dann gugl mal nach pdf und poster
<stevieh> und ubuntu. Damit auch kein Windows dabei ist.
<indy73c> Ha
<sysdef> https://askubuntu.com/questions/206468/split-tile-a3-landscape-pdf-to-a4-portrait
<le_bot> Title: Split/Tile A3 (landscape) pdf to A4 (portrait) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<indy73c> posterdruck war das was mir gefehlt hat
<indy73c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PosteRazor/
<le_bot> Title: PosteRazor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fr0nksen> hey kennt einer von euch diese carcalla-Variante von ubuntu? Da gibt es ein linux-carcalla-Paket dass den kompletten Updateprozess kaputt macht, und das scheint sogar gewollt. 
<Bolvaron> Hi, ich bekomme beim Versuch, kubuntu zu installieren den Crash mit exit Code 10. Die Installation soll auf einer nvme durchgeführt werden
<Bolvaron> Was kann ich da tun?
<j0k> was ist denn eine nvme?
<Bolvaron> M2 ssd mit nvme Unterstützung 
<Bolvaron> Crucial P1 M2 SSD
<j0k> Und welches Kubuntu willst Du da installieren? Und von ner Liveversion aus? Läuft die denn?
<Bolvaron> live Version kubuntu 19.04
<Bolvaron> Sorry für die Schreibweise, ich schreib vom Handy aus
<j0k> Und Du hast erst "live gebootet"? Der schon im Bootmenü installieren gewählt?
<Bolvaron> Live gebootet
<j0k> alles gut - kommt les- und verstehbar rüber :-)
<Bolvaron> Und dann erst install gedrückt, nur mein WLAN Adapter will nicht... 
<j0k> Imageprüfung gemacht gehabt?
<Bolvaron> Moment ich switch auf IRC in kubuntu, LAN Kabel angeschlossen
<j0k> und ... exit code 10     sagt halt nicht viel aus, die Zeilen davor wären vermutlich aussagekräftiger (idealerweise den kompletten log)
<j0k> hmm...
<Bolvaron> so sorry, aber so gehts denk ich besser
<Bolvaron> ich komm ja in das setup rein, aber der sagt immer dass ich beim partitionieren der SSD etwas nicht richtig hab, wenn ich das richtig lese
<nils_2> Ist die ssd leer oder partitioniert?
<Bolvaron> partitioniert, hab ausgewählt dass der installer sie löschen soll
<Bolvaron> ist windows 10 drauf auf NTFS
<Bolvaron> wobei irgendwas muss er gemacht haben, denn es sind schon Datien von linux drauf
<nils_2> ist die ssd schon eingebunden?
<Bolvaron> jep
<j0k> und ... exit code 10     sagt halt nicht viel aus, die Zeilen davor wären vermutlich aussagekräftiger (idealerweise den kompletten log)
<Bolvaron> 465,8 GiB Festplatte, und da sind auch linux Dateien drauf
<Bolvaron> hab das syslog offen, aber wie kann ich das dir schicken?
<Bolvaron> bin neu unter Linux, immer mal wieder versucht, aber noch nie ganz hinbekommen
<Bolvaron> hab da was versucht und bekomme den Link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/snJkZmNpgt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nils_2> und die platte unmounten und mal manuell Formatieren?
<nils_2> bzw. mit live-cd starten und von dort die platte formatieren
<Bolvaron> bin ja im live via USB-Stick
<Bolvaron> Error unmounting: Target is Busy
<Bolvaron> Das Gerät ist im Moment beschäftigt: Error unmounting /dev/nvme0n1p1: target is busy so heißt es genau
<Bolvaron> hab im internet nachgeschau, lsof zeigt keine Programme an die auf die SSD zugreifen
<j0k> ach Du willst das auch noch als RAID?
<Bolvaron> eigentlich net
<Bolvaron> das iss eine SSD
<j0k> so bei überfliegen des Pasts sah das aber schon so aus
<Bolvaron> ich hatte keine RAID vorgegeben, aber es sind noch 2 weitere SSDs und ne HDD im PC drin
<Bolvaron> fuser zeigt, dass kernel swap und kernel mount die nvme usen
<Bolvaron> soll ich einfach mal vom stick rebooten, und dann nochmal versuchen?
<Bolvaron> so hab jetzt neu gestartet, mal sehen ob ich jetzt die installation nochmal durchführen kann
<Bolvaron> input output error
<Bolvaron> bei 79%
<j0k> gibt es da vielleicht mehr 
<LupusE> dann ist das installationsmedium oder das zielmedium defekt. fuer ersters gibt es md5 pruefsummen.
<Bolvaron> installationsmedium ist eine ISO-Datei via yumi auf nem USB-Stick, der brandneu ist
<j0k> aber nicht per Checksumme verifiziert?
<Bolvaron> nicht wirklich, wüsste net wie das geht
<Bolvaron> im moment öffnen sich aber auch keine programme mehr vom Stick muss nochmal raus
<j0k> sollte eigentlich (zumindest früher mal) aus dem Livebootmenü heraus sogar möglich sein
<j0k> Bei defektem Image geht schon gern mal "live" aber die Installation klappt nicht (oder ist dann hinterher nicht funktionsfähig)
<j0k> um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, sollte man am besten Istallationsmedien nach dem herunterladen und dann auch noch nach dem "brennen" überprüfen lassen (spätestens wenns nich geht ;-)
<j0k> ansonsten - ggf Hardwareproblem wie LupusE bereits schrieb
<Bolvaron81> hmm jetzt wird mein Nick schon benutzt, sorry
<Bolvaron81> habe gerade den test gemacht für den Stick "check disc for defects" er hat direkt neu gestartet
<Bolvaron> gibt es noch diesen guten alten network-installer, in dem man nur ne kleine ISO runterlädt, und den Rest aus dem netz?
<j0k> was genau hast Du noch mitbekommen von dem was man hier schrieb?
<Bolvaron> mir iss alles gecrashed auf einmal
<Bolvaron> das letzte was es hieß iss man könnte den Stick auf fehler prüfen
<j0k> na dann is das ISO vielleicht wirklich karpott
<j0k> *seufz*
<Bolvaron> na toll, und ohne funktionierendes OS kann ich das schlecht erneuern, denk ich
<j0k> wir wissen leider nicht bis wohin Du mitlesen konntest wenn Du plötzlich weg bist ohne offiziell auszuloggen
<Bolvaron> hab keinen 2. Stick
<LupusE> das live system tut doch.
<Bolvaron> ich bin im Live drin
<Bolvaron> aber da ich ja das live benutze, kann ich das live auf dem Stick doch nicht überschreiben, oder?
<LupusE> ich denke nicht dass ubuntu das live system in den ram laed.
<LupusE> dann bleibt nur eine cd/dvd zu brennen ueber live.
<Bolvaron> DVD brenner kaputt
<j0k> ggf. mal (leider zeitverzögert) hier nachlesen https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/06/05/%23ubuntu-de.html
<le_bot> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/06/05/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Bolvaron> hab es offen, warte auf nächste posts
<j0k> runterladen und das ISO auf einer der Platten "parken" sollte das nicht auch klappen? Du hattest da ja auch andere Betriebssysteme drauf ... darüber könnte man wohl auch runterladen und auf den Stick packen
<Bolvaron> ich hatte win10 auf der SSD, wollte das komplett loswerden
<j0k> Bolvaron: Das aktuallisiert sich aber nicht selbst
<Bolvaron> und hab von daher die ganze SSD gelöscht
<j0k> und was ist dann auf den ganzen anderen SSDs und HDs?
<Bolvaron> games
<Bolvaron> ich update jetzt mal das was ubuntu zum updaten für den Livestick gibt, hab persistenz eingerichtet
<j0k> na ob das mit nem vevt. kaputtem ISO die Lösung ist... good luck
<Bolvaron> ich werd wohl nochmal windows 10 installieren müssen, dann den Rest von vorne
<Bolvaron> den Stick hab ich als Multiboot angelegt, gott sei dank
<Bolvaron> ich verabschiede mich aber dann auch für heute, denn ich hab frühschicht, danke für die Hilfsversuche
<j0k> na wenns n Multiboot ist wo is das problem noch ein ISO zu installiern?
<Bolvaron> ich brauch ja erstmal wieder zugang zu yumi
<Bolvaron> damit hab ich den stick erstellt
 * j0k hat noch nie yumi (was ist das?) für irgendwelche CDs DVDs oder Installationssticks selbst mit Multiboot gebraucht
<stevieh> yumi yumi yumi 
<Bolvaron> ich will meine windows-dateien nicht verlieren, zum schluss steh ich ganz ohne OS da
<stevieh> die hast du doch sicher gebackupt.
<j0k> Du HAST bereits Dein OS (Win10) durch löschen kaputt gemacht dachte ich
<Bolvaron> ja, die installationsdateien hab ich auf dem Stick, der iss wie gesagt als multiboot eingerichtet mit menü
<Bolvaron> müsste win10 neu aufsetzen über den Stick um weiterzukommen
<Bolvaron> und das werd ich jetzt auch erstmal tun, bin mal weg von hier bis morgen gegen abend, vielleicht bekomm ich es ja doch gelöst
<j0k> warum man da Win10 wieder installieren muss erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich - Und ja! Backup sollte man schon haben
<j0k> grr
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-06
<stevieh> hmm... kann ich direkt in gthumb ein Bild umbenennen?
<stevieh> in der thumbnailansicht ja
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-07
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe gerade ein LTS do-release-upgrade auf bionic gemacht, die sources.list zeigt aber noch durchweg auf xenial. Am Ende des upgrades kam eine Frage, ob ein x-window erneut versucht werden soll oder beenden, was könnte das gewesen sein (war auf Kommandozeile, daher kein X)? Einfach sed -e 's#xenial#bionic#' *.list oder fehlt ein wichtiger Schritt, den ich nachholen sollte?
<j0k> ohne genaueres was da genau gemeldet wurde kann man da wohl nur orakeln
<j0k> was passiert denn (LTS Release Upgrade vermute ich?) wenn Du ein do-release-upgrade erneut ausführst? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass aus irgendwelchen Fehlergründen abgebrochen wurde und die "alten Quellen" wieder aktiviert
<maredebianum> xenial->bionic ersetzt und apt update + dist-upgrade läuft gerade, zumindest konfliktfrei soweit...
<maredebianum> erneutes do-rel.. meldet keinen neuen release
<maredebianum> reboot, Daumen drücken und hoffentlich dann auch Daumen hoch ;)
<LupusE> es gibt die sources.list datei und das sources.list.d/ Verzeichnis. Alte eintraege in der datei sind zunaechst nicht schaedlich ...
<LupusE> zu spaet.
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-09
<zorrolo_> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mit ubuntu als client auf min als server mittelx2go zugreifen. dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass beide pcs von außen betrachtet (wieistmeineip.de) die selbe ip haben. 
<zorrolo_> dazu sollte ich hinzufügen, dass ich an einem herkömmlich angeschlossenen router im erdgeschoss via lankabel einen zweiten router im dachgeschoss betreibe, beide pcs hängen am zweiten router
<zorrolo_> eigentlich sollte jedes gerät seine eigene ip haben, doch wie kann ich dafür sorgen?
<sdx23> zorrolo_: du benötigst da die internen IPs. wieistmeineip.de und ähnliche Seiten zeigen dir nur die externe IP.
<zorrolo_> *min = mint
<sdx23> "ip a" in einem Terminal zeigt dir die IPs aller Interfaces.
<zorrolo_> interessanterweise bekomme ich da so etwas: 192.168.1.72/24 
<zorrolo_> leider habe ich null ahnung von netzwerken
<sdx23> das vor dem Slash ist die IP
<zorrolo_> aber vom client, wenn ich am client sitze, oder?
<sdx23> genau
<zorrolo_> ok, ich habe auch die ip vom server ermittelt. jetzt nutze ich sie in der gui von x2go. das hatte ich gestern auch schon versucht, leider erfolglos. vlt kann ich es jetzt jedoch replizieren
<zorrolo_> yup, wie gestern: "Access denied. Authentication that can continue: publickey,password"
<sdx23> Username und/oder Passwort ist falsch.
<zorrolo_> oh, mir schwant etwas... mint macht beim geleiteten Installationsprozess aus der eingabe bei "ihr Name" den benutzernamen, allerdings alles in lower case...
<zorrolo_> tatsächlich, daran lag's... oh, sorry für die dumme Frage..
<sdx23> you're welcome
<zorrolo_> Wo ich nun aber schonmal hier bin, möchte ich fragen, ob ich diese x2go-Sitzung nun auch nutzen kann, wenn ich den server in einem anderen haushalt anschließe. aber dann hat er ja logischerweise eine andere ip.
<zorrolo_> was kann man da machen? zur info:
<zorrolo_> der pc ist für meine tante, die nicht mehr so fit mit technischem gerät ist und ich wollte einen remote zugriff einrichten, dass ich ihr auch aus der ferne helfen kann, wenn sie mich mal wieder anruft
<sdx23> In dem Fall brauchst du tatsächlich die externe IP (von dem Router, hinter dem der "Server" hängt). Zusätzlich muss auf diesem Router ein Port-Forwarding eingerichtet sein, damit der SSH-Port (22, wird auch von x2go verwendet) von aussen (dem Internet) zugänglich ist.
<sdx23> Wegen Sicherheit wäre dann sinnig, Passwort-Login im ssh-Server abzuschalten und einen ssh-key zu verwenden. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> (auf dem Server. Alles geschriebene für den Fall das IPv4 genutzt werden soll)
<zorrolo_> welche möglichkeit habe ich denn, um von außen an die aktuelle ip des servers zu gelangen? Das klingt ja fast nach hacking, aber im gegensatz dazu, habe ich den rechner ja jetzt bei mir und kann ihn "vorbereiten"
<zorrolo_> oh, jetzt erst gesehen, was du geschrieben hast
<sdx23> naja, entweder deine Tante ruft wieistmeineip.de auf und sagt sie dir; oder du nutzt einen DynDNS Service.
<sdx23> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamisches_DNS
<le_bot> Title: Dynamisches DNS – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<sdx23> das dann am besten direkt im Router machen, die meisten können das.
<zorrolo_> damit habe ich mich auch schon etwas beschäftigt (wie gesagt, ich bin da aber nicht mit vertraut), allerdings müsste ich dann ihren router ggf noch umstellen. kann man das irgendwie umgehen, z.b. mit ssh? 
<zorrolo_> es würde mir nichts ausmachen ein paar sachen vorab via terminal herauszufinden 
<zorrolo_> auf der anderen seite weiß ich gar nicht so genau welchen router sie verwendet und ob er dyndns kann
<zorrolo_> und mir ist noch nicht gänzlich klar, wozu ssh gut ist, wenn ich x2go nutze. oder läuft das etwa auch da im hintergrund?
<sdx23> x2go läuft über ssh. D.h. du musst von extern auf den ssh-Server auf dem Rechner deiner Tante kommen. Und das geht (bei IPv4) nur per port-forwarding.
<zorrolo_> ok, dann ist dyndns wohl das sinnvollste.  manche router haben dafür extra einstellungsmöglichkeiten, aber sind diese zwingend erforderlich um dyndns zu nutzen?
<qwebirc47674> Moin, ich hätte eine Frage zu Kernelbootparametern bzw. Grafikproblemen bei älterer Hardware (Intelcore2duo und nvidia130m) unter aktuellem Ubuntu, bin ich hier richtig?  :)
<sdx23> wenn es der Router machen soll, ja. Und: DynDNS erspart dir nur, nach der IP fragen zu müssen. Port-forward braucht's trotzdem.
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntuanfaenger: Ohne die eine Frage zu Kernelbootparameter zu kennen, kann man deine gestellte Frage kaum beantworten
<Ubuntuanfaenger> Ich benutze zur Zeit nouveau.nomodeset=0 um einen Laptop zu booten der nach einem der Kernelupdates unter Ubuntu 16.04 nicht mehr richtig graphisch gestartet ist. Die frühen Point-Releases von 16.04 starten noch die späteren nicht mehr. Es kommt nach dem Wechsel von VESA VGA auf nouveau zu Grafikproblemen die im Blackscreen enden (beobachtet ohne boot parameter quiet, splash). 
<Ubuntuanfaenger> Mit dem angegeben Bootparameter kann ich booten, habe aber eine Auflösung on 640x... . Die Frage ist jetzt wie man von hier am besten vorgeht. Ein Nachinstalliren der Nvidiatreiber hat das Problem insofern verschlimmert, dass das Blackscreen Problem ähnlich blieb aber es tritt früher auf, sodass ich nicht mehr genug Zeit habe nomodeset zu setzen (hatte das zuvor manuell gemacht).
<Ubuntuanfaenger> Daraufhin habe ich 18.04 und diverse andere Distros probiert, allerdings bleibt das Problem bestehen.
<zorrolo_> aber das mit den ports ist doch eine einfache einstellungssache oder ist das etwa auch wieder abhängig vom router und u.u. nicht möglich?
<Ubuntuanfaenger> War das so verständlich?
<apt-ghetto> Ja, das ist soweit verständlich
<Ubuntuanfaenger> Falls es hilft kann ich auch den Grafikfehler selbst genauer beschreiben.
<sdx23> zorrolo_: mir ist kein Router bekannt, der sowas nicht kann.
<Ubuntuanfaenger> apt-ghetto: Ist die Frage für das Format hier passend oder soll ich lieber ein Forum aufsuchen?
<apt-ghetto> Die Frage passt schon hierher, aber wahrscheinlich ist momentan keiner anwesend, der dir helfen kann
<apt-ghetto> Aber es schadet auch nicht, auch an anderen Orten um Hilfe zu fragen, zum Beispiel in einem Forum
<Ubuntuanfaenger> Danke, dann mache ich mal Wäsche und such mir ein Forum!
<j0k> vielleicht hätte auch einfach mehr Geduld helfen können
<j0k> dann hatte man auch mal noch nach Grafikkarte und NVidatreiber dafür fragen können
<j0k> ...falls er noch mal kommen sollte
<derfischer> Hallo
<derfischer> Ich habe gerad versucht die streams von meinem Webradio rauszubekommen. Leider ohne erfolg
<derfischer> jetzt finde ich sie bei euch
<derfischer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio/Stationen/Sunshine-Live.m3u/
<le_bot> Title: Sunshine-Live.m3u › Stationen › Internetradio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<derfischer> Danke ;-)
<derfischer> Aber wie kann man die finden?
<j0k> wie hörst Du denn normalerweise Webradio?
<j0k> derfischer: Über den Browser?
<j0k> oder wie bist Du an den "Stream Deines Webradio" herangekommen gewesen ohne ihn zu kennen?
<derfischer> winamp
<derfischer> gefunden habe ich den im netz bei euch
<derfischer> sorry musste mal
<derfischer> ja sonst webseite
<derfischer> aber mit winamp ist besser
<j0k> hm ich kenn winamp nicht wirklich näher. Vielleicht hilft Dir schon https://www.stream-urls.de/anleitungen/7-stream-url-herausfinden weiter
<le_bot> Title: Stream URLs herausfinden - Stream-URLs.de Internetradio Webradio Verzeichnis Playlists Titelsuche Charts Player Station (at www.stream-urls.de)
<derfischer> j0k gibt es eine möglichkeit die streams über die Websete zu finden
<j0k> ließ doch erst mal den Artikel bitte. Weil eine pauschale Antwort für alle streams gibt es nicht
<j0k> alleine schon weil es zig Formate gibt
<derfischer> stimmt
<j0k> im übrigen gibt es bei uu sogar auch einen Artikel da drüber https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio/Streamadressen_ermitteln/
<le_bot> Title: Streamadressen ermitteln › Internetradio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<derfischer> Hier ist eine Seite wo man die Streams bekommt
<derfischer> http://streamstat.net/main.cgi?mode=all&search=1live
<le_bot> Title: StreamStat.NET (at streamstat.net)
<derfischer> die ist echt gut
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-01
<apricot> 20.04 HP-Drucker hplip Problem fehlende Python Bibliothek. Gibt es eine Lösung?
<tomreyn> es gibt immer eine lösung. aber die problembeschreibung ist schon arg knapp.
<apricot> in 20.04 wurde eine Python-Bibliothek entfernt, die für hplip nötig ist
<apricot> mit 18.04 klappte das noch 
<apricot> auch bei: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1233752/hplip-requires-pyqt4
<le_bot> Title: 20.04 - hplip requires pyqt4 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hups, verpasst
* drc changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | LTS upgrade erst mit 20.04.1
<Elfo_> nabend, ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Mikrofon Einstellungen in Ubuntu 20.04 - bei einem Zoom meeting eben, hat sich die Microfon Lautstärke selbsttätig nach und nach leiser gestellt, obwohl ich wohl kaum zu verstehen war, musste also quasi durchgehen gegensteuern. Was genau macht die Mikrofoneinstellung da, und wie kann ich die Einstellung fixieren?
<drc> Elfo_, hat sich der Regler verstellt oder war das vielleicht eher eine automatische Lautstärkeanpassung in der Software?
<Elfo_> der Regler hat sich bewegt, aber automatisch
<Elfo_> also der in dem Applet rechts oben
<Elfo_> das war zu beobachten
<drc> Elfo_, welcher Browser?
<Elfo_> Kein Browser, Zoom Software
<drc> Naja, schon ein Browser, nur halt von denen paketiert. Ist Electron, also ein Chromium
<Elfo_> IdK
<Elfo_> Jedenfalls die Zoomsoftware
<Elfo_> Aber der Regler der sich bewegt ist der aus den Ubuntu Einstellungen rechts oben
<Elfo_> Ich musste quasi richtig gegensteuern, also immer wieder zurück auf Laut regeln
<drc> Ja, Chrome verstellt das wohl über Systemcalls: https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/7542181?hl=en
<le_bot> Title: Chrome is Auto Adjusting the Microphone Level - Google Chrome Community (at support.google.com)
<Elfo_> ah
<drc> Guck mal in den Einstellungen von Zoom, eventuell kann man da was verstellen
<drc> Ich vermute, das Ubuntu drunter kann da nichts für
<Elfo_> ich finde gar keine Soundeinstellungen außerhalb eines Meetings ... aber ich schau da später mal. Nehm an du hast recht
<drc> Angeblich da: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/201362623-Changing-settings-in-the-desktop-client-or-mobile-app#collapseLinux
<le_bot> Title: Changing settings in the desktop client or mobile app – Zoom Help Center (at support.zoom.us)
<Elfo_> ah cool danke
<Elfo_> da gibt es automatically adjust volume
<drc> Das klingt verdächtig
<Elfo_> jop
<Elfo_> danke
<drc> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-02
<tadeus53b> Hallo, ich versuche gerade https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenShot/ zum laufen zu bringen. Leider kommt die Fehlermeldung "ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PyQt5.QtWebKitWidgets'"
<le_bot> Title: OpenShot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tadeus53b> Wie komme ich da weiter?
<k1l> welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<stevieh> das letzte Mal, als ich openshot unter Ubuntu nutzte, nahm ich das appimage...
<tadeus53b> 1804
<k1l> mach mal "pip3 uninstall pyqt5"
<tadeus53b> funzt, danke
<k1l> scheint der bug zu sein, wenn man das modul mit pip installiert hatte: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openshot-qt/+bug/1814520
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1814520 “openshot-qt: No module named 'PyQt5.QtWebKitWidget...” : Bugs : openshot-qt package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<interrobangd> Hallo, sollte "xinput list" nicht meine Tastatur anzeigen? ich sehe da nur meine Maus
<interrobangd> .. da sollte laut internetz "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" aufgelistet werden
<interrobangd> ok, keyboard wird zeimal aufgelistet, mit unterschiedlichen IDs, keine ahnung warum
<interrobangd> aber wenn ich sage "HID 046a:0023" deaktivieren, nimmt er vermutlich die "falsche" Tastatur, nämlich die andere "HID 046a:0023"
<LupusE> und was funktioniert nicht?
<interrobangd> ich will tastatur und maus deaktivieren, maus geht -> xinput disable "USB OPTICAL MOUSE"
<interrobangd> tastatur so nicht -> xinput disable "HID 046a:0023"
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/ul61
<interrobangd> wenn ich die ID angebe, also disable 10, dann ist die tastatur deaktiviert
<LupusE> ich koennte meine frage wiederholen.
<interrobangd> ich kann die tastatur nicht anhand des Namens deaktivieren, nur mit der ID. 
<interrobangd> bei der Maus aber schon
<LupusE> wenn ich das richtig intepretiere, dnan weil diene tastatur keine USB tastatur ist?
<interrobangd> doch, ist sie
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/tokg
<interrobangd> "Cherry GmbH Keyboard"
<interrobangd> komisch oder!?
<LupusE> nope.
<interrobangd> hm
<interrobangd> xinput disable "HID 046a:0023" geht jedenfalls nicht
<LupusE> klar. weil du es bei der Maus ja auch nicht mit der HID ID, sondern mit dem namen machst.
<interrobangd> dachte "HID 046a:0023" ist der name der tastatur
<interrobangd> wie ist der denn? den sollte xinput list doch anzeigen
<LupusE> und deshalb steht die HID ID auch oben bei der maus?
<interrobangd> ... zugegeben das wundert mich auch
<LupusE> xinput zeigt an was xinput bekommt. wenn xinput aber keine tastatur 'sieht', dann wird die dor tnicht angezeigt.
<interrobangd> also bekommt xinput einfach den namen nicht
<LupusE> sieht so aus. als ob die nicht als HID im system registriert ist.
<interrobangd> ehe
<LupusE> ich wuerde zunächst ins bios schauen ob es da einen PS/2 ode rlegacy modus gibt, der ggf den treiber 'ueberschreibt'.
<interrobangd> BIOS/Efi überschreibt was? ich dachte linux erkennt die hardware selbst
<LupusE> ja, tut es auch. wenn die hardware entsprechend praesentiert wird.
<interrobangd> weil festplatten kann ich im bios auch deaktivieren, werden aber dennoch unter linux gefunden
<LupusE> dabb wuerd eich mir ein anderes mainboard kaufen.
<interrobangd> mein Raspi hat auch kein BIOS, wozu das alte zeug überhaupt noch!?
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: ich kenne ungefähr 10.000 ARM-Entwickler die soooooo froh wären wenn der raspi ein bios oder etwas vergelcihbares hätte.
<interrobangd> und wozu?
<interrobangd> ehrlich .. ich weis es nicht.
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: weil man sich auf ARMs einen abbricht um die hardware zu definieren, da so gut wie nichts autoamtisch erkennbar ist. du musst für quasi jede ARM-plattform bis auf die pins des prozessors runter genau definieren was da dran hängt und was es tut. auf x86 sagst du: "hey bios, was geht?" und die sache ist erledigt.
<interrobangd> aha
<Letothe2nd> ja.
<interrobangd> dann ist das bios die schnittstelle zwischen hardware und OS
<interrobangd> dachte das wäre altes zeug was sich aus DOS zeiten gehalten hat :D
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: es ist ein teil der schnittstelle.
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: tja, falsch gedacht. wir lernen: wenn man keine ahnung hat....
<interrobangd> vielen dank
<Letothe2nd> bitte gerne.
<interrobangd> teste das mal mit der festplatte, war ein ASUS Mainboard
<interrobangd> alles deaktiviert, usb stick rein, linux geladen, alles plötzlich da
<Herbert-51> nabend in den Raum
<Herbert-51> <<< hat mal wieder kleines problem, mein rechner schaltet sich nach den shutdown  nicht vollständig ab sondern bleibt mit schwarzen Bildschirm stehen
<Herbert-51> im netz hatte ich gefunden das ich die "/boot/grub/menu.lst" ändern sollte aber die datei gibt es bei mir dort garnicht
<k1l> wie fährst du runter? du kannst mal ESC drücken, dann sollte er die meldungen anzeigen. oder mal ohne "quiet splash" in grub beim kernel
<Herbert-51> habe muntu 19.10 drauf
<Herbert-51> wann soll ich esc drücken damit ich das angezeigt bekomme
<Herbert-51> wo finde ich die datei bei mir die den shutdown steuert?
<Herbert-51> menue.lst kann ich nirgrns finden :-(
<k1l> vergiss mal menue.lst
<Herbert-51> ich fahre ganz normal mit dem aus schalter oben rechts runter und dann auf ausschalten
<k1l> wenn am ende der schwarze bildschirm ist, dann mal versuchweise ESC drücken, evtl zeigt er dann die logs an woran er hängt.
<Herbert-51> moment
<Herbert-51> nein, er macht dann nix, gibt mir nur die Bildschirmmeldung das das kabel nicht angeschlossen ist. muss dann die powertaste halten bis er sich vollständig abschgaltet
<k1l> dann nimm mal "quiet splash" aus dem kernel raus. beim grub am anfang auf e drücken, dann unten das weglöschen und dann F10 drücken zum booten.
<Rochvellon> oder in /etc/default/grub bei 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' eine Raute (#) davor setzen
<Herbert-51> ok versuch ich mal
<Herbert-51> immer noch das selbe resultat :-(
<Herbert-51> hab es in grub geändert
<k1l> Herbert-51: wir machen hier noch keine problemlösung
<k1l> Herbert-51: wir versuchen erstmal das so einzustellen, dass dir angezeigt wird, was er da noch macht und warum er da nicht ausgeht.
<k1l> du musst natürlich den grub neu schreiben, wenn du die variante von Rochvellon nimmst: sudo update-grub
<Rochvellon> Herbert-51: "quiet splash" bedeutet nur, dass die Systemmeldungen beim Booten bzw. beim Runterfahren versteckt werden
<Rochvellon> k1l: stimmt, habe ich vergessen
<Herbert-51> ok hab ich gemacht
<Herbert-51> worauf soll ich denn jetzt achten was er mir anzeigt
<Herbert-51> ich denke das wird nur kurz geschehen oder sehe ich das falsch?
<Herbert-51> ich versuche es noch mal
<k1l> was er dir am ende anzeigt wo er hängen bleibt.
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> also, er zeigt mir jetzt zwar einiges an aber er scheint nicht wirklich richtig zu hängen, nach dem der letzte eintrag erscheint wird das bild schwarz und der monitor wird ausgeschaltet
<Herbert-51> kann die letzte meldung deshalb nicht lesen
<Herbert-51> kann man das irgendwie schritt für schritt durchlaufen lassen?
<stevieh> handyfilm in zeitlupe?
<Herbert-51> gute idee ich versuche das mal
<k1l> ok, dann müssen wir wohl in die logs gucken
<tomreyn> die letzten schritte vorr'm poweroff werden leider nicht mehr im log sein.
<Herbert-51> also die letzten beiden meldungen "Satarted Power-OFF"  und " Reached target Pawer-OFF"
<Herbert-51> Power-off sollte das sein
<stevieh> Herbert-51: ging das schon mal? Was ist das für ein Rechner?
<Herbert-51> das ist jetzt seid dem update auf 19.10 vorher ging das
<stevieh> von wo haste denn geupdated?
<Herbert-51> was für ein rechner ist gut? nix altes ehe neu als cpu amd rycen
<stevieh> ne, von was für nem ubuntu?
<Herbert-51> hat der mir nach gefragt ob ich das machen will
<stevieh> 18.04?
<Herbert-51> ich glaube 19.04
<stevieh> ok.
<Herbert-51> oder 18.1 bin mir nicht sicher
<Herbert-51> denke aber 19.04
<k1l> bis juli musst du eh auf 20.04 aktualisieren. das würde ich jetzt einfach mal machen und gucken ob mit dem neuen kernel und co das problem immer noch besteht.
<stevieh> das ist ein guter plan. Und am besten vorher mit dem Live Stick vom 20.04 schauen, obs da geht
<Herbert-51> ok denn werd ich mich mal da ran machen
<Herbert-51> danke erstmal
<Herbert-51> ich melde mich wenns nicht geklappt hat :-)
<Herbert-51> nacht erst mal an alle und danke für die hilfe
<Rochvellon> erm, wo wird eigentlich gespeichert, ob der Upgrader nach neuen (nicht-)LTS-Versionen suchen soll?
<k1l>  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Rochvellon> kk
<Rochvellon> wäre dem Herbert auch noch anzuraten, dass er dort LTS einträgt
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-03
<interrobangd> gibts eine bessere möglichkeit remote zu arbeiten als ich es mache? wenn mein PC einschaltet, startet GDM - für den muss ich x11vnc starten (display 0). nach dem anmelden wird der bildschirm schwarz und ich muss ernuet x11vnc starten, aber mit display 1
<interrobangd> das ist irgendwie umständlich
<interrobangd> ... weil GDM wechselt das Terminal
<koegs> was spricht hiergegen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#VNC-Server-bei-jedem-Bootvorgang-starten
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<interrobangd> wo ist der unterschied? ... ausser das x11vnc automatisch startet
<interrobangd> es wird immernoch nötig sein x11vnc für das neue display zu startet was hinzukommt, wenn GDM den Desktop startet
<groudon_> Hallo, mit "apt autoremove" wie soll ich prüfen ob die Liste keine Anwendungen enthält?
<LupusE> warum sollte man das pruefen wollen?
<interrobangd> hat paketmanager nicht verstanden \o/
<LupusE> apt installiert ein programm. dieses programm hat abhaengigkeiten. wenn über apt dieses programm deinstalliet wird, dann liegen die abhaengigkeitne noch herum. ,ot apt autoremove werden diese abhaengigkeiten dann halb-automagisch wieder entfernt.
<LupusE> das wa entfernt wird kann sowohl eine libary oder eine applikation sein. aber selbst wenn es eine applikation ist, dann wird sie vermutlich nicht mehr benötigt. absonstne kann sie per apt instlal wireder installiert werden und wiird im anshcluss auch nicht mehr per apt autoremove entfernt.
<LupusE> interrobangd: bashing bringt niemanden etwas. bitte unterlasse es, wnen du nichts sinnvoller beizutragen hast.
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: zusatzfall sind alte kernels (also nicht mehr benötigte betriebssystemkerne), die werden ebenfalls über autoremove "entsorgt"
<groudon_> LupusE, das steht im man apt
<groudon_> nach upgrade zum 20.04 nmap und python2 sind nicht mehr dar
<LupusE> das ist spannend. es ist auch nicht falsch. es gibt sogenannte 'metapakete'. also ein paket ohne eigenen inalt, wlehces viele andere referenziert. ein beispiel dafür sind -desktop pakete. du installierst kde-desktop und er installiert gleich evolution, dragonplayer, amarok usw mit ... wenn du dieses metapaket entfernst (und nicth vorher ein 'apt instlal amarok' durchgeführt hast), dann hast du unte 
<LupusE> rumstaenden ein nurnoch eingehränkt funktioniernedes system.
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: python2 ist seit anfang des jahres deprecated und gerade im netzwerk zusammenhang damit ein potentielles sicherheitsproblem.
<LupusE> aber da du eine liste mit apps bekommst, die zeigt was 'apt autoremove' entfernen wuerde, die du bestaetigne musst, bist du eigentlich nicht in gefahr ... einfach vor den mestaetigen die pakete durchlesen.
<groudon_> man -L de apt
<LupusE> err, dbestaetigen
<LupusE> (doofes wort)
<groudon_> auch wurde mich interessieren gibst ein leichtes Weg zum python3 deb src zu installieren?
<LupusE> aus den sourcen zu installieren ist nie der leichte weg. dafuer nutzen wir ja ein paketsystem, basierend auf binaerpaketen.
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: was hast du denn *eigentlich* vor.
<groudon_> Letothe2nd, 1. sudo apt autoremove zu mächen ohne programme das ich noch brauche zu deinstallieren
<groudon_> 2. ich wurde gern src packet von python3 auf mein Ubuntu haben
<LupusE> Antwort 1: auf pakete, die deinstalliert werden wuere, ein 'apt install <paketname>' setzen.
<groudon_> LupusE, und wenn dieses paket existiert nicht mehr im neuen Ubuntu?
<LupusE> 2. apt search python3 |grep dev
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: was 1) kein problem wäre, da konfigurationsdateien nicht gelöscht werden und du im zweifels fall auch die programme schnell zurück bekommst. 2) alles was du manuell installiert hast wird nicht entfernt. 3) https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/SourcePackage#How_to_Download_a_source_package
<le_bot> Title: Packaging/SourcePackage - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<LupusE> groudon_: dann solltest du sie nicht weiter benutzen. die bekommen keine sicherheitsupdates mehr.
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: bei 3) habe ich bewusst ein RTFM gesetzt, denn wer daran scheitert sollte auch nicht an sourcen rumspielen.
<groudon_> LupusE, ich brauche sie aber...
<LupusE> wie Letothe2nd schn erwaehnte ist version 2 einfach nicht mehr gepflegt. und alt. und mittlerweile ueberfluessig ... es wird schwierig das hier zu supporten.
 * Letothe2nd ist damit raus
<LupusE> ueberdenke dein system. das wirst du nicht supportet bekommen.
<groudon_> Letothe2nd, hast du kein link auf Deutsch?
<Letothe2nd> groudon_: nein. und wie gesagt - in den source von python3 rumzuwühlen ist nicht trivial, nicht mal mittelschwer sondern ziemlich grosses tennis was programmierung angeht. wenn du also daran schon scheiterst empfehle ich schlicht ein bisschen in https://github.com/python/cpython rumzustöbern und es dabei zu belassen
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - python/cpython: The Python programming language (at github.com)
<Letothe2nd> (und ja da sind die python sourcen)
<groudon_> Werde ich mal versuchen. Danke
<ubu007> ich suche nach einem kleinen Brennprogramm mit dessen Hilfe ich die mp3 auf CDs brennen kann. Irgendeine Empfehlung? Danke im Voraus.
<ItaloRaver-> normal is schon ein brennprogramm mit im os dabei 
<ItaloRaver-> ich würde ma dat nehmen ...
<Letothe2nd> ubu007: definiere klein, aber entweder brasero oder k3b sollten in der standard installation dabei sein
<ubu007> dann nehme ich brasero, da K3b eindeutig nach KDE riecht. THX:)*
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-04
<linox> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob überhaupt auch nur eine socke wach ist XD
<linox> guten morgen :-)
<koegs> moin
<linox> ich hab ein Big Problem mit Linux Ubuntu ...... Und Zwar mit den installer und Iso Dateien ...... Ich hab aktuell von IOS Highsierra Macbook Air 2014 2gig ram und 150 gig SSD Platte auf Ubuntu 18.04 gewechselt 
<linox> jetzt kommt das problem was ich nicht verstehe .... ich finde kein USB creator auf dem aktuellen betriebsystem um mir jetzt Ubuntu Studios drauf zu hauen 
<linox> das angebliche programm ist weder installiert noch findbar und per google finde ich kein ubuntu usb creator für das system selbst
<linox> im installierten ubuntu gibts auch kein iso usb sd software programm ......... ich versteh das problem nicht ... mit exe oder dmg kenn ich mich aus aber bei ubuntu weiss ich nicht mal was ne installer datei für ne endung hat 
<linox> von mac OS aus ging das ohne fachsen aber von ubuntu aus hängt ich fest XD
<koegs> linox: du willst dir einen usb install stick mit ubuntu studio erstellen?
<koegs> am einfachsten wäre dabei sogar per dd das iso auf den stick zu bringen
<Rochvellon> gibts kein Startmedieninstaller?
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst Du die Programme auch über die Paketverwaltung einfach selber installieren
<Rochvellon> *Startmedienersteller
<linox> koegs = genau .... auf dem gerade installierten system ubuntu 
<linox> von der ubuntu website heißt es das das programm starup deskt irgendwas ( habs nur copie and pastet) auf dem system drauf wäre dafür  aber das warn fail ... genauso wie im snap store .... nirgens findbar
<linox> ich habe ( um die sachlage zu verdeutlichen) kein programm auf dem neu instalierten ubuntu mit updates ,,um ein usb oder sd karte bootfähig zu machen für ubuntu studios"
<linox> ist das absicht ?
<Rochvellon> unter http://ubuntustudio.org/about-ubuntustudio/ stehen die Programme, die zusätzlich sind. Diese kannst Du übers Ubuntu Software Center auch nachinstallieren
<le_bot> Title: About – Ubuntu Studio (at ubuntustudio.org)
<linox> Rochvellon = danke ich schau mal gleich ob dort wenigstens was ist <3
<Rochvellon> Allerdings kenne ich nicht die zusätzlichen Einstellungen, die bei Ubuntu Studio getätigt wurden
<linox> em genau ..... das bin ich gerade am laden aber das ist eine iso datei ...... die kann warum auch immer ubuntu nicht lesen ..... 
<linox> muss man um was zu instalieren auf iso basis auf ubuntu irgend ein programm extra runter laden damit das instaliert wird ? 
<linox> oder welche datei endung erkennt linux bzw ubnutu den überhaupt ? blablabla.linux ?
<Rochvellon> Die ISO, die du da hast, ist ein Ubuntu + die zusätzlichen Programme + evtl. Anpassungen. Die Programme kannst Du allerdings auch unter einem "nackten" Ubuntu über die Repos installieren (Ubuntu Software Center)
<linox> mach da geschlagene 4 stunden schon rum xD
<linox> ,,Ubuntu +" ? das heißt grundsätzlich müsste das ubuntu die software lesen können ?
<linox> und wenn sie es nicht lesen kann , stimmt was mit meinem betriebsystem nicht ?
<Rochvellon> öffne einfach mal das Ubuntu Software Center
<linox> ok
<linox> is offen
<Rochvellon> dort kannst Du Dir die Programme raussuchen, also bspw. Openshot für Videobearbeitung, und dieses installieren
<linox> versteh ich das gerade richtig ...... das heißt ich habe ubuntu studio schon mit meiner version nur mit dem unterschied das ich die studio softwares noch runterladen muss im store und bei ubuntu studios diese schon enthalten sind ?
<linox> also bzw Ubuntu selbst ist nackt und ubuntu studios hat die software schon enthalten ?
<Rochvellon> jain, Ubuntu Studio ist ein Ubuntu mit zusätzlicher Software. Du kannst also unter einem normalen Ubuntu die Programme, die bei Studio gleich mitinstalliert werden, auch nachträglich noch installieren
<linox> ahhh ..... haaaa ! also wie windows und windows enterprise etc ..... 
<Rochvellon> so in etwa
<linox> das muss man erstmal wissen XD vielen lieben dank für die auskunft <3
<_moep_> linox: warum hast du eigentlich 18.04 installiert, wenn doch die letzte LTS 20.04 ist?
<Rochvellon> Unter Linux wird die meiste Software nämlich über Repos verteilt. Siehe dazu auch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<linox> moep .... das war reine dummheit ... ich hab mich so eingeengt von meinem Mac OS high sierra gefühlt das ich beschloß auf Linux zu wechseln ...... ich hab auch ne 32 version gesucht und erst später geschnallt das mein mac 64 ab kann und das es ne 20 ziger version gibt ^^"
<linox> jetzt hab ich das dilemma das ich erst mal das ubuntu 64 bit nochmal installieren darf und dann wollt ich gleich die studio version als musiker haben XD
<koegs> jo, dann 64bit iso laden und wahlweise mit dem startmedienersteller oder mit dd auf den stick passen
<koegs> wenn du eh noch nicht viel am OS gemacht hast, ist das die bequemste variante
<linox> genau das ist das ding .... genau da hängt es xD 
<Rochvellon> Die ISO, die Du hast, ist dafür gedacht, wenn Du den Rechner komplett neu installieren möchtest. Die ISO kann mit dem Programm "Startmedienersteller" auf einen USB-Stick kopiert werden. 
<linox> linux sagt meine sd karte kann nicht formatiert werden wo ubuntu 18.04 drauf ist .... ich hab kein programm auf dem ubuntu wo das macht 
<Rochvellon> jo, wenn Du 32-bit bisher drauf hast, nimm gleich die 64-bit-Version
<linox> achsooo heißt das ,,Startmedienersteller
<linox> auf der page war ein anderer name angegeben 
<linox> kein wunder das ich das nicht finde 
<linox> jetzt hab ichs auf anhieb gefunden -.- 4 stunden sucherrei XD ich sags euch XD 
<linox> ,,Datenträgerabbild wird geschrieben …" <---- Gott sei dank 
<linox> welcher button muss ich bei linux drücken wenn ich bei start ins boot menü möchte für den stick ? bei ios wars cmd R ... bei windows glaub F2 und bei ubuntu ?
<linox> ,,jo, wenn Du 32-bit bisher drauf hast, nimm gleich die 64-bit-Version" .... Hab ich ... hab jetzt die Ubuntu Studio 20.4 LTE 64 bit DVD iso version 
<Rochvellon> Du musst in der Bootreihenfolge im BIOS/UEFI (temporär) den USB-Stick einstellen
<Rochvellon> beim Neuinstallieren
<linox> und welche taste ist das Bios ?
<Rochvellon> Müsste im Handbuch stehen. Im Internet fand ich auf die Schnelle "Alt-Apfel-O-F beim Starten gedrückt halten."
<Rochvellon> keine Ahnung, ob das richtig ist
<linox> ubtunut amd64 bit 20.04 iso auf stick gebootet *juhhu* (alta schwede jetzt brauch ich erstmaln kaffe und dann noch das bios von Ubuntu suchen den das ios bios wird ja wohl unter cmd r nicht mehr drinne sein)
<linox> das heißt bei einem mac bleibt das bios auf der selben tasten combi ?
<Rochvellon> klar
<linox> hallejulia ... na immer hin XD
<linox> dann versuch ich mal mein glück und hoffe das dass ubuntu mein herz zum strahlen bringt 
<linox> meld mich danach mit viertuellen keksen <3
<Rochvellon> zuerst kommt das BIOS bzw. das UEFI, welches die Hardware initialisiert und startet dann das Betriebssystem
<interrobangd> hat irgendwer eine erklärung dafür warum VNC total langsam ist WENN man den Monitor mit xrandr deaktiviert und den Framebuffer entsprechend der Auflösung des VNC Clients einstellt?
<interrobangd> (framebuffer anpassen ist nötig weil wenn Monitor aus, fällt der screen auf 320x200 pixel zurück... ist natürlich kacke)
<stevieh> weil er dann alles in software macht und nicht mehr auf der Grafikkarte?
<stevieh> du meinst, der Server ist lahm?
<interrobangd> keine monitore = keine hardwarebeschleunigung?
<stevieh> könnte ich mir vorstellen.
<interrobangd> der vnc server (x11vnc) ist super langsam, auflösung stimmt aber.
<interrobangd> irgendwie kommt nur alle 2 sek. ein bild - der rechner ist super modern, sollte die leisung haben
<stevieh> alle 2 sek ist nix. Aber weiss ja nicht, was deine Anwendung für das ganze überhaupt ist.
<interrobangd> home office - schreiben ist fast unmöglich
<stevieh> wieso willst du sowas über vnc machen?
<interrobangd> 2 sek ist ne ganze menge! wenn ich die monitore nur dimme, also quasi aus, dann ist alles rasend schnell
<interrobangd> stevieh, also mit x11 bitte jetzt nicht kommen - das ist das langsamste was ich je getestet habe
<stevieh> bei ausgeschaltetem Monitor geht es auch nicht?
<interrobangd> wenn ich die montore vor Ort ausschalte? dann ist alles normal
<stevieh> dann mach das doch?
<interrobangd> nur gibts ja keine andere möglichkeit ausser mit xrandr --off zu arbeiten
<_moep_> interrobangd: hast du mal das probiert: https://guacamole.apache.org/
<le_bot> Title: Apache Guacamole™ (at guacamole.apache.org)
<stevieh> _moep_: das ändert ja nix am Server.
<stevieh> interrobangd: versteh ich nich, warum kannst du nicht einfach die Monitore ausschalten? Weil du nicht willst, dass der vnc server rechner bedient werden kann?
<stevieh> ich glaub ich würde mir eher sowas wie collabora oder onlyoffice und nextcloud antun, wenn es ums "Schreiben" geht.
<interrobangd> der hintergrund ist das ich gerne meine monitore auch remote auschalten will, will nicht das jemand rauf glotzt oder die dinger an macht. das gleiche mit der tastatur und maus, will nicht das jemand eingaben machen kann während ich remote arbeite
<interrobangd> maus und tastatur abschalten funktioniert allerdings tadellos
<stevieh> jo, verständlich. aber ich befürchte, dann hasstu keine beschleunigte Grafik
<stevieh> https://serverfault.com/questions/395224/x11vnc-is-slow-but-using-only-10-of-available-bandwidth
<le_bot> Title: linux - x11vnc is slow, but using only 10% of available bandwidth - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<stevieh> aber ist alles geraten
<interrobangd> ich glaube schon das hardwarebeschleunigung da ist, das bild was im FB liegt wird doch von der GPU erneugt oder?
<stevieh> https://github.com/LibVNC/x11vnc/issues/102#issuecomment-528311572
<le_bot> Title: How to get rid of the 3 second delay ? · Issue #102 · LibVNC/x11vnc · GitHub (at github.com)
<stevieh> das klingt sehr interessant
<interrobangd> und idr. ist dieser so groß wie die eingstellte auflösung.
<stevieh> arbeite dich mal an dem thread ab.
<interrobangd> das mit der bandbreite klingt interessant, weil als ich gestern im büro mit meinem smartphone den vnc server gestete habe ob alles so klappt, ging alles relativ flott - nicht so wie jetzt
<stevieh> das mit dem vsync klingt noch viel passender
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-05
<bandinolux> hat einer vielleicht kurz nerven übrig mir aus meinem dilemma herraus zu helfen ? (Linux Neuling) 
<bandinolux> wenn ja ,,Kurz geschichte" ich hab ein Macbook Air 2014 und hatte natur gemäß Mac OS drauf (version Highsierra) ..... da ich musiker bin und Logic benötige ...... da mich das betriebsystem im grunde stark eingeschränkt hat (als eigentlicher windows kenner) hab ich es jetzt gegen ein ubuntu studio eingetauscht (komplett) ..... jetzt merk ich das es nicht mal programme hat wo ich kenne und wollte daher als secondär betriebsystem e
<bandinolux> ntweder wieder OS drauf hauen oder andere ausprobieren ..... stelle aber gerade fest ..... es gibt kein Bootstick programm auf dem ubuntu studios ...... 
<bandinolux> oder ich bin zu dumm es zu finden 
<drc> bandinolux: installier dir unetbootin
<drc> sollte im software center zu finden sein
<bandinolux> du bist der beste , vielen dank für die auskunft .... ich guck mal 
<bandinolux> das system sagt mir ,, die aktualisierung ist angehalten" da mein hotspot getaktet wäre/ist .... es lässt mich in der suchleiste daher nicht suchen ...... hab das programm jetzt über firefox gezogen und hab eine unetbootin.bin datei vorliegen .... die wiederum (warum auch immer) ein fenster aufmacht wo ich ein programm raus suchen soll (warscheinlich weil kein installations Programm vorhanden ist) ........ ich heul gleich 
<bandinolux> per hand hab ich in dem ,,software" store nix gefunden ... die such leiste lässt sich nicht betätigen da die aktualisierung angehalten wurde ... grund = wlan getaktet ......... kann man dem system irgendwo das recht entziehen mir sagen zu wollen was ich laden will über die verbindung ? solange das angehalten ist kann ich nix miachen XD
<bandinolux> handelt sich nur über ein hotspot von meinem handy ,,telekom unlimited tarif" mit 2mbits upload .... versteh das problem vom system nicht ?!
<drc> eventuell ist es der meinung, dass es ein volumentarif ist und benutzt deshalb die leitung nicht für updates
<bandinolux> und kann ich das aus machen ? also dem system sagen das ich der boss bin und sage was ich ziehen will und nicht er ?
<bandinolux> is genug saft auf der leitung , das einzigste ist die download schnelligkeit die bei 2 mbits eingependelt ist 
<bandinolux> irgendwie orinisch .... ich wollte mehr freiheit ..... und bekomm jetzt sogar die Wlan verbindung diktiert *lol* 
<LupusE> vielleicht den mirror wecheln? ic hatte in den letzten tagne auch shcwierigkeitne mit ftp2.de.debian.org, und habe auf ftp.de. geweselt
<LupusE> oh, hier ist ja ubuntu ... aber das vorgehen ist das gleiche.
<LupusE> vielleicht einfach mal ein etwas umfangreicheres paket nemen (z.B. libre office) und per wget/curl ziehen.
<LupusE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/libreoffice
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- libreoffice (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bandinolux> das wär ne idee .... und wo kann man das umsetzen ? 
<bandinolux> ich bin absoluter neuling mit dem problem das ich jetzt linux als haupt system habe xD
<Letothe2nd> bandinolux: ich würde den versuch schlicht abbrechen, weil - dein Interesse in Ehren, aber es ist einfach nicht was Du brauchst so wie es klingt. Wenn Du mit dem Workflow Logic/OSX zufrienden bist, dann bleib dabei. Es gibt a) nichts annähernd vergleichbares unter Linux und sogar wenn dann b) brauchst Du sehr viel Zeit dich umzugewöhnen.
<LupusE> .oO( ich wuerde ubuntu studio eine chance geben ... aber das was Letothe2nd sagt stimmt auch hier )
<bandinolux> also war das praktisch ein schuss in den ofen ...... nur hab ich das problem das ich kein weiteres windows oder os habe 
<bandinolux> und ich habe jetzt ubuntu studio ohne boot software und ohne updates 
<Letothe2nd> bandinolux: na also du sagtest macbook air, das kannst du garantiert immer resetten :)
<bandinolux> ich kann nicht wechseln ,,das ist das eigentliche problem (ubuntu studio würd ich nachträglich als secondär zweit betriebsystem nehmen 
<bandinolux> habs versucht 
<Letothe2nd> du sprichst unzusammenhängend, wenn ich das so sagen darf.
<bandinolux> cmd r und werkseinstellung OS maverick .... macht er so nicht XD
<bandinolux> ich muss also ein bootstick machen mit highsierra 
<bandinolux> und genau das ist das problem 
<LupusE> bandinolux: welche groessere (universitaets)stadt ist bei dir in der naehe?
<Letothe2nd> bandinolux: da bringt dich aber das bootstick-toolig von ubuntu auch nicht weiter.
<bandinolux> das ubuntu system aktualisiert nicht und die software im store find ich nicht
<LupusE> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  <- damit kann man den bestne mirror waehllen.
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<bandinolux> ich bin HL Lübeck schleswigholstein ... neber hamburg
<Letothe2nd> bandinolux: frag irgendeinen kumpel von dir der auch nen mac hat, oder geh in nen apple store.
<LupusE> dann vermutlich hamburg als mirror. wobei in s-h auch daenemark gut funktioniert.
<bandinolux> versteh ich das gerade richtig ...... ich kann in dem betriebsystem nirgends den knopf aus machen wegen dem aktualisierungs problem und damit schlussfolgernd nicht das bootprogramm öffnen ? 
<bandinolux> wow O.O
<Letothe2nd> ich bin nach wie vor sicher dass das macbook sich aus eigener kraft resetten kann und dass du (wohl unabsichtlich) irgendwas nicht erwähnst oder missverstehst, aber besseren rat kann ich dir nicht geben. tut mir leid.
<LupusE> http://mirror.wtnet.de/ubuntu/ <- das ist wilhelmtel. die sollten in norderstedt sitzen ... 
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at mirror.wtnet.de)
<LupusE> okay, ich schaeine das problem nicht verstandne zu haben. ich dachte nur der download ist langsam.
<bandinolux> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors <---- wie will ich das auf nen stick booten ? 
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<bandinolux> ich bekomm das unetbootin nicht vom software store runter gezogen XD
<LupusE> nur unetbootin?
<bandinolux> ohne boot software kein stick ohne stick kein https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors auf dem stick 
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<bandinolux> moment ich erklärs nochmal 
<bandinolux> launchpad ?
<bandinolux> heißt das programm so ?
<LupusE> (etcher? sollte es auch fuer macosx geben)
<bandinolux> moment ...
<bandinolux> ich hab nur einen rechner mit gerade einem ubuntu studios ohne boot programm und getaktetem netzwerk wo mit aktualisierungen angehalten wurden , die such leiste im software store funktioniert solange nicht bis das geht 
<LupusE> http://mirror.wtnet.de/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unetbootin/  z.b. unetbootin_608-1_amd64.deb herunterladen und mit sudo 'dpkg -i unetbootin_608-1_amd64.deb' installieren. im shclimmstne fall sagt er etwas fehlt, dnan dieses paket auch herunterladen ... ein bissel manuelle arbeit, aber funktioniert (wenn es das einzige probloem ist).
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unetbootin/ (at mirror.wtnet.de)
<LupusE> was ist ein 'boot programm'?
<bandinolux> im netz hab ich das programm runter gezogen unetbootin.bin aber dann kommt ein fenster mit einer auswahl als ob das betriebsystem mir sagen will ,, du haben nix software für installation mein freund" 
<bandinolux> das ist das problem 
<LupusE> wenn du einen bootstick erzeugne willst, dann empfehle ich dir statt unetbootin https://www.balena.io/etcher/ zu benutzen.
<LupusE> wenn du in einer uni bist, und die upgrades per proxy gesperrt werden, dnan vermutlich weil die einen lokalen mirror haben?
<bandinolux> ich habe eine telekom karte mit 5 euro tages flat unlimited auf 2 mb und vor mir mein Macbook air 
<bandinolux> auf der seite http://mirror.wtnet.de/ kann man nix laen ? hä XD
<le_bot> Title: mirror.wtnet.de - public mirror server (at mirror.wtnet.de)
<bandinolux> ich könnte heulen .......... ich stelle gerade fest ,, ich hab mir mit ubuntu mein laptop zerstört"
<LupusE> Es gibt ein 'Masterarchiv'. in diesem werden die instllierbaren binaries und sourcen abgelegt. Da nicht alle 8milliarden menschen von diesem einen server ziehen koennen gibt es spiegel (mirror) server, die das archiv oder einen teil davon bereitstellen.
<bandinolux> wie kann man ein betriebsystem machen ohne software für usb stick fürs booten XD OS hat bootcamp 
<bandinolux> intigriert XD
<LupusE> und weil wir hier kein properitaeres OS nutzen, sondern alles offen haben, kann jeder diesen spiegel selbst erstellen und berietstellen. apt kann hier von http, ftp, rsynv, brieftaube oder festplatte lesen.
<bandinolux> vor allem wenn man googlelt und ubuntu stidio software sucht wie unetbootin bekommt man eine ubuntu download .bin datei die aber auch nicht installiert XD
<LupusE> die .bin dateien sind ein relativ neues paketiersystem. damals mit dpkg war die welt noch schoen.
<bandinolux> ok verstehe und mit welcher software macht man eine setup date für die bin ? damit das ding installiert ?
<LupusE> aber ein anderer spiegel im internet wird dir mit dienem telekom stick nicht helfen. dann eher ein internet cafe oder open hotspot.
<LupusE> keine ahnung.
<bandinolux> dpkg ? gibts eine software die ubuntu so lesen kann und installiert ?
<bandinolux> mein hotspot ist astrein ....... ich hab weder bei android probleme noch windows noch OS ... das ist das erste mal überhaupt das ich damit getriggert werde von einem betriebsystem XD
<LupusE> was ist ein betriebssystem? zunaechstmal ist das was du benutzt linux, de rkernel. aber weil die wenigsten mit dme kernel etwas anfangne koennen, haben sich freifillige zusammengetan und eine distribution gebaut. eine distribution (hier ubuntu, aber auch debian, redhat, arch, ...) sind der kernel und eine ganze reihe von programmen.
<LupusE> damit diese programme einfach bereitgestellt werden koennen gibt es ein paketiersystem. sei es der ... telefon.
<bandinolux> ok dann ist mein paketiersystem denk ich mal macbook air .... ? soweit verstehe ich ?
<bandinolux> und wie bekomm ich jetzt mein paketier system dazu egal welches hauptsache ein funktionierendes programm zu installieren das aus meinem usb stick eine ios oder windows installer macht ?
<bandinolux> damit ich mich wieder auskenne XD
<bandinolux> welche datei endung kann ubuntu lesen ? also lesen im sinne von ,,das installiert es"
<bandinolux> damit ich jetzt den halben tag nach einem ubuntu fähigen programm suchen kann und somit os oder windows installieren kann 
<bandinolux> https://snapcraft.io/search?q=unetbootin <-------- ich kann weder den snapstore drauf hauen noch das programm finden ..... es geht mir gerade nur darum mein laptop wieder flott zu bekommen , momentan hab ich eher panik das dass ding jetzt wochen lang ausfällt bis ich ne lösung finde
<le_bot> Title: Snap search results for 'unetbootin' — Linux software in the Snap Store (at snapcraft.io)
<bandinolux> https://snapcraft.io/search?q=unetbootin  ,,Kein ergebniss"
<le_bot> Title: Snap search results for 'unetbootin' — Linux software in the Snap Store (at snapcraft.io)
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Etcher/
<le_bot> Title: Etcher › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> oder direkt hier https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<bandinolux> ok ich guck mir das an 
<bandinolux> https://www.balena.io/etcher/      Daaaaaaaaaaaanke *.*
<bandinolux> ich glaubs nicht ..... sofort in einem text dokument abspeichern ....... göötlich 
<bandinolux> du hast mein laptop vor dem tode gerettet ....... <3
<LupusE> so, wieder da.
<bandinolux> bin noch am rum machen aber das programm funktioniert schonmal XD
<bandinolux> das glück is mir hold , hab auch die os highsierra dmg gefunden und zieh sie gerade .... danach mach ich es anders .....
<bandinolux> 1.Main system os high sierra 2.secundärWin7 (bin ich gerade auch am ziehen und als 3 drittes dann ubuntu nackt oder mint als probe 
<bandinolux> im grunde find ich es einfach nur schade das linux so gespalten ist und es einfach nix für den normal gebrauch ist , gerade jetzt wo windows und apple so viel schnüffeln und android und die regierunungen nach ziehen 
<bandinolux> ich hoffe für die zuckunft das wenigstens eine linux art sich radikal vor die anderen setzt und es einheitlich machen kann :-/
<bandinolux> so das es auch einer wie ich versteht .... mal von den ganzen komischen namen abgesehen 
<bandinolux> das desktop layout von ubuntu gefällt mir auf anhieb , auch das von mint oder deepin ..... aber solange man prsktisch von den programmen und spielen abgekuppelt wird ist es noch keine wirkliche freie lösung 
<bandinolux> ich verfluche den google app store ...... ich hoffe das es irgendwann ein betrieb system geben wird wo os und win dem boden gleich machen kann 
<Letothe2nd> *seufzt*
<Letothe2nd> können wir das dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern bis es wieder produktiv wird?
<bandinolux> sorry ..... tut mir leid ...... musste einfach raus 
<skorpz> Guten Abend Zusammen,
<skorpz> ich hab einen Laptop dessen Bildschirm wird über Intel HD Graphics 630 angesteuert. Zusätzlich ist in dem Laptop eine Geforce GTX 1060 verbaut für den HDMI Ausgang. Da ich zuhause einen größeren Monitor nutze, habe ich mir eine Externe Grafikkarte (Razer Core V2) gekauft. In der EGpu ist eine Geforce GTX 1070 verbaut. Ich würde gerne meinem Laptop monitor und meinen zweiten Monitor nutzen. Zur Zeit wird mir 
<skorpz> nur das Bild auf dem kleinen Laptop Monitor angezeigt. Über die Einstellungen kann ich die Externe Frafikkarte nicht aktivieren. Die Hardware die auch über die EGpu läuft funktioniert soweit. Mein System ist ein Kubuntu 20.04. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
<doev> skorpz: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/
<le_bot> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> bei mir geht es aber immer per Einstellung, deswegen habe ich relativ wenig Erfahrung mit dem Tool.
<doev> ob man aber mehrere Grafikkarten gleichzeitig nutzen kann? Bin mir da nicht sicher.
<doev> ---
<doev> Das verstehe ich nicht. "apt-get install" bietet mir per autovervollständigung das Paket pgrouting an, dieses wird dann aber nicht gefunden. ?? 
<doev> sudo apt-get install postgresql-12-pgrouting ... das geht
<skorpz> doev: danke schonmal, ich habe gerade Testweise den Monitor an die Internet 2. Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Das Funktionierte auf anhieb.
<skorpz> Es scheint ein Problem mit der EGpu zu sein.
<tomreyn> nvidia kann an sich schon problematisch sein, mit einer externen nvidia-grafikkarte würde ich behaupten dass du es stark drauf anlegst :)
<skorpz> bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Nvidia. Mit der eGPU schon eher. Unter Windows bekomme ich alles zum laufen. Würde aber gerne Linux nutzen. Allerdings sollte dafür alles Funktionieren. Die Frage ist: wie kann ich weiter vorgehen? Ich bin leider kein Linux Profi.
<doev> Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Nvidia - im Gegenteil.
<doev> skorpz_: evtl hilf dir der Begriff multigpu bei der Suche nach einer Lösung.
<skorpz_> danke sehr.
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-06
<Nev> hi, ich habe probleme mit Ubuntu 20.04 auf Windows Laufwerke zuzugreifen, ich kann die Rechner sehen, allerdings kommt die Meldung " Zugriff auf den Ort ist nicht möglich" "Empfangen der Freigabenliste vom Server ist gescheitert: Das Netzwerk hat die Verbindung nach einem Reset verloren", google spuckt nichts anderes aus als min client NT1, das hilft allderings nicht
<Sven_vB> klingt nach nem Netzwerkproblem. ich würde mit Wireshark auf beiden Seiten gucken, wie so ein Zugriff normalerweise aussieht, wenn er funktioniert, und dann vergleichen. vermutlich wird sich herausstellen, dass eine Firewall im Weg ist.
<Sven_vB> dass du die Rechner sehen kannst, ist vermutlich Folge eines Avahi Announce.
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-07
<soul_> moin, kennt sich jemand etwas aus mit filesharing in einer Virtualbox und einem Windows10 Netzwerk ?  In Debian 10 ist das ein klick und es funktioniert, aber unter Ubuntu verzweifel ich inzwischen
<unifi-userxyz> hallo
<unifi-userxyz> ich wollte den unifi controller installieren aber es gibt probleme mit abhängigkeiten
<unifi-userxyz> in der dokumentation steht: 
<unifi-userxyz> After the download completes, use sudo dpkg -i unifi_sysvinit_all.deb to unpack the .deb file and install the controller.
<unifi-userxyz> "sudo apt-get install -f" das versteh ich nicht ...
<unifi-userxyz> kann mir jemand helfen?
<Heavy91> unifi-userxyz: der erste Befehl ist zur Installation des DEB Pakets. Falls das bisher unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten aufweist, werden diese mit dem zweiten Befehl nachgezogen.
<Heavy91> unifi-userxyz: Beides in einem Befehl geht mit: "gdebi unifi_sysvinit_all.deb"
<Heavy91> bzw "sudo gdebi ..." falls man nicht eh schon root ist
<unifi-userxyz> gdebi ist auf meinem system nicht installiert
<unifi-userxyz> moment
<unifi-userxyz> ich glaub ich hab die falsche installationsanleitung
<Heavy91> gdebi kann man nachinstallieren...
<unifi-userxyz> ja, aber sudo apt-get install gdebi gibt ebenfalls fehlermeldungen zurück
<unifi-userxyz> interessant, warum gibt es hier zwei unterschiedliche anleitungen:
<unifi-userxyz> https://help.ui.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012282453-UniFi-How-to-Set-Up-a-UniFi-Network-Controller
<le_bot> Title: UniFi - How to Set Up a UniFi Network Controller – Ubiquiti Networks Support and Help Center (at help.ui.com)
<unifi-userxyz> und https://help.ui.com/hc/en-us/articles/220066768-UniFi-How-to-Install-and-Update-via-APT-on-Debian-or-Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: UniFi - How to Install and Update via APT on Debian or Ubuntu – Ubiquiti Networks Support and Help Center (at help.ui.com)
<unifi-userxyz> verstehe den unterschied nicht ganz warum sich die erste auf einen befehl minimiert und die zweite so ausführlich ist.
<unifi-userxyz> seltsam
<unifi-userxyz> achso, der zweite artikel fügt unifi zu sources list hinzu
<Heavy91> Bei der ersten Anleitung wird ein DEB heruntergeladen und installiert. Bei der zweiten wird eine neue Paketquelle hinzugefügt und darüber installiert. Letzteres hat den Vorteil, dass man auch Updates bekommt.
<unifi-userxyz> ja, ich verstehe
<unifi-userxyz> top! danke!
<unifi-userxyz> warum sollte man eigentlich den unify controller updaten, hat das irgendwelche vorteile?
<unifi-userxyz> wollte den ursprünglich updaten aber ich verlauf mich in mehr und mehr probleme. 
<unifi-userxyz> hatte das login passwort nicht notiert, und musste ubuntu neu installieren
<unifi-userxyz> (ubuntu server)
<unifi-userxyz> nun dachte ich installiest du das aktuelle 20.04 (warum auch immer - dachte neu ist immer besser)
<unifi-userxyz> aber jetzt hab ich eine zu neue mongo-db und lad mir gerade 18.04 wieder runter
<unifi-userxyz> irgendwie kommt mir vor ich mach was falsch, wenn das so ausaartet
<ppq> man kann das passwort auch resetten, einfach im "recovery mode" in eine rootshell booten
<unifi-userxyz> das versteh ich an der sicherheit auch nie, warum kann passwörter resetten, (auch bei windows so) ist das nicht eine lücke, könnte doch jeder machen?
<Heavy91> unifi-userxyz: In Softwareprodukten werden manchmal Sicherheitslücken gefunden. Dann stellt der Hersteller i.d.R. ein Update zur Verfügung, wo die Schwachstelle behoben ist. Wenn man die Software aus einer Paketquelle installiert hat, erhält man diese Updates automatisch zusammen mit den normalen Ubuntu Updates.
<unifi-userxyz> aber in meinem familien wlan sind doch ohnehin alles noobs, verstehe da den sicherheitsaspekt nicht. von außen schützt mich das nat ...
<ppq> sobald jemand physischen zugriff zum rechner hat, ist sowieso alles zu spät
<ppq> da hilft dann nur noch full disk encryption
<Heavy91> Ein NAT ist kein Sicherheitsfeature. Noch nie eine E-Mail mit Schadsoftware bekommen?
<ppq> zu der unifi-geschichte: sieht so aus, dass version 5.12 nur eine veraltete version von mongodb (3.4) unterstützt, sogar in 18.04 wurde schon 3.6 benutzt und man musste 3.4 manuell nachinstallieren
<ppq> hier ist ein forum-post mit script, das das angeblich auch für 20.04 erledigt https://community.ui.com/questions/UniFi-Installation-Scripts-or-UniFi-Easy-Update-Script-or-UniFi-Lets-Encrypt-or-Ubuntu-16-04-18-04-/ccbc7530-dd61-40a7-82ec-22b17f027776
<le_bot> Title: UniFi Installation Scripts | UniFi Easy Update Script | UniFi Let's Encrypt | Ubuntu 16.04, 18.04, 18.10, 19.04, 19.10 and 20.04 | Debian 8, 9, 10 and 11 | Ubiquiti Community (at community.ui.com)
<ppq> alles in allem sieht das aber sehr ekelhaft aus. veraltete software, kram an der paketverwaltung vorbei installieren, usw. würde nicht.
<ppq> schon ein sehr schlechtes zeichen, wenn man auf installations-scripts von dritten angewiesen ist :)
<unifi-userxyz> jo, ich wollte das zuhause nachbauen was wir in der firma haben. 
<unifi-userxyz> damit ich etwas besser geübt darin bin.
<unifi-userxyz> ja, von dem skript habe ich gelesen, dachte das eher zu vermeiden, weil es halt nichts offizielles ist
<unifi-userxyz> manchmal wünschte ich wäre mit einem linux aufgewachsen, statt mit dos und windows, dann hätte man das im blut ...
<ppq> naja, wenn schon die offizielle anleitung vorsieht, software zu installieren die seit langem EOL (end of life) ist... aber lassen wir das, bin raus
<unifi-userxyz> passt danke!
<unifi-userxyz> unter 18.04 lief die installation nach offizieller anleitung ohne probleme
<unifi-userxyz> hab mich etwas eingelesen zu der mongodb problematik
<unifi-userxyz> das neue mongodb hat eine andere lizenz und unify will da nicht wechseln, sie loten momentan noch ihre optionen aus
<unifi-userxyz> solange bleiben sie halt auf mongodb 3.4
<JDBugy> Hey wie löscht man ein Paket das nicht vi apt auf das System installirt wurde?
<JDBugy> apt-get remove --purge xxx geht nichtd as Paket ist immer noch auf dem System!
<drc> das kommt drauf an, wie es installiert wurde
<JDBugy> drc: http://mewbies.com/ssl_tls_ftp_trouble_shooting.htm#lftp
<le_bot> Title: SSLv3 TLSv1.2 FTP Server Trouble Shooting (at mewbies.com)
<JDBugy> so jetzt bekomme ich es nicht weg ;(
<drc> Heißt, du hast das Paket mit "make install" installiert?
<JDBugy> ja
<JDBugy> drc
<drc> Dann geh mal in einer Konsole in das Verzeichnis, in dem du `make install` ausgeführt hast
<drc> Probier mal: `sudo make uninstall`
<drc> Wenn die Typen, die das Makefile geschrieben haben, halbwegs fähig waren, sollte das die Software wieder entfernen
<JDBugy> das verzeichnis hab ich purged bereits
<JDBugy> das ist w wie weg
<drc> Das ist schlecht, da waren die Informationen drin
<drc> Dann musst du jetzt die komplette Anleitung bis zu `make install` noch einmal durchführen und dann stattdessen ein `make uninstall` ausführen
<JDBugy> drc Danke!
<drc> Gerne, viel Erfolg!
<xc> JDBugy: und für's nächste Mal: checkinstall verwenden
<xc> !checkinstall
<le_bot> Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<JDBugy> xc: an welcher stelle?
<xc> JDBugy: statt make install. Das erzeugt dann ein Paket, was über apt / dpkg deinstalliert werden kann
<JDBugy> drc: make uninstall hat nicht funktioniert! 
<JDBugy> oder xc
